# Expedition Imac Quad Core i7



## dave147 (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
Ca y est mon Imac i7 vient d'être expedier

Pour Rappel Imac Quad Core i7 commander le 23/10


----------



## Dailyplanet (10 Novembre 2009)

dave147 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> Ca y est mon Imac i7 vient d'être expedier...


 
trop Cool pour toi! Dès que tu le reçois on veut tout savoir  :

Semaine de fabrication, lieu, problèmes ou pas...etc...etc...


----------



## dave147 (10 Novembre 2009)

Pas de souci
Pour ceux qui n'ont pas reçu de mail d'Apple, loguer vous sur le store US et vous devriez voir apparaitre votre n° de suivi UPS.


----------



## Oripi (10 Novembre 2009)

La fnac affiche une livraison pour le 18 Novembre (pour les Core i5) depuis le milieu de la semaine dernière (c'était pour le 12 novembre avant ça).

J'ai commandé le mien dans un magasin (j'irais le chercher sur place), j'espère recevoir le texto de la fnac me disant qu'il est arrivé le 18 !

(désolé pour le 3615 MyLife, mais il me tarde de recevoir mon premier Mac !)


----------



## Psychotaupe (10 Novembre 2009)

C'est bien cool pour toi... On attend effectivement les détails...

Pour le mien, on me notifie toujours d'une expédition pour le 1er Décembre...
En espérant juste qu'ils aient de l'avance...


----------



## franc0 (10 Novembre 2009)

salut

pour mon c2d avec la HD 4850 prevu le 30 novembre

franc0


----------



## psxmax (10 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Tu l'avais commandé quand ton Imac ?

J'ai pris la même config que toi, via un revendeur Apple, donc je n'ai pas accès à sa date de livraison.

Edit: pardon j'ai lu trop vite


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Novembre 2009)

dave147 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> Ca y est mon Imac i7 vient d'être expedier
> 
> Pour Rappel Imac Quad Core i7 commander le 23/10



Vivement les premières impressions, et les suivantes


----------



## dave147 (10 Novembre 2009)

Je vous donnerai mes premieres impression mais ce sera également mon premier mac, je vous donnerai donc un avis global sans rentrer dans les détails de la bête.


----------



## JulesP (10 Novembre 2009)

Excusez du léger HS mais est ce que mac G va aussi testé les i5/i7 ?


----------



## dgarait (10 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai commander le i7 le 20/10 et j'ai toujours livraison novembre ..... sur le store fr et us


----------



## cyril 76 (10 Novembre 2009)

dave147 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> Ca y est mon Imac i7 vient d'être expedier
> 
> Pour Rappel Imac Quad Core i7 commander le 23/10



Salut,

moi j'ai commandé le mien le 20/10, mais j'ai tjrs rien !!!

par contre, c'est peu être parce que j'ai réglé par chèque, que ça prend du retard !!


----------



## dave147 (10 Novembre 2009)

Bizare,
 J'ai commander le 23/10 avec en option un clavier filaire pad numérique.
C'est au nom de ma société, est ce qu'Apple fait des preferences ?


----------



## franc0 (11 Novembre 2009)

salut


j'ai commandé le lendemain de la sortie


franc0


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Novembre 2009)

JulesP a dit:


> Excusez du léger HS mais est ce que mac G va aussi testé les i5/i7 ?



Il y a une bonne probabilité. Le test du 27" Core Duo 2 à 3,06 GHz vient d'être publié


----------



## JP Ribieras (11 Novembre 2009)

Livraisons novembre ??
Suite à mon contact avec Apple : aucun départ d'usine avant la fin novembre !!!
livraisons en décembre !!


----------



## noz (11 Novembre 2009)

Euh, en haut de page il est mentionné qu'au moins un imac 27 est parti des entrepôts... Les livraisons commencent à se faire semble-t-il, même si c'est au compte gouttes (ce à quoi nous sommes plutôt habitués depuis le temps)...


----------



## dgarait (11 Novembre 2009)

Dégouter mon i7 commander le 20 octobre n'est toujours pas en préparation, alors que certains l'on commander le 26 et on une livraison de prévue pour vendredi .....c'est po juste :rose:


----------



## dave147 (11 Novembre 2009)

Tu as regarder ton suivi sur le store US ?


----------



## cyril 76 (11 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> moi j'ai commandé le mien le 20/10, mais j'ai tjrs rien !!!
> 
> par contre, c'est peu être parce que j'ai réglé par chèque, que ça prend du retard !!




Bonjour,

J'ais reçu, ce matin, un mail de Apple !!!

Mon iMac core i7 part aujourd'hui, pour un réception le 19 Novembre.

et dans le suivi UPS, c'est livraison le 13 Novembre.

j'ai trop hâte !!!


----------



## dgarait (11 Novembre 2009)

dave147 a dit:


> Tu as regarder ton suivi sur le store US ?



Oui j'ai regarder le store us et fr, mais toujours rien .... je me demande à quoi ca sert de commander avant si ils envoient dans n'importe quel ordre.


----------



## noz (11 Novembre 2009)

Il y a peut-être également un autre paramètre à prendre en ligne de compte, que la date de commande : la date de paiement. Suivant le mode de paiement (carte bleue, virement international, chèque) et la banque qui en est à l'origine, la donne peut changer. Il peut y avoir plusieurs jours (parfois une semaine) d'écart dans les délais de traitement de ce genre de transactions suivant les banques (c'est même le cas sur les virements nationaux).


----------



## dgarait (11 Novembre 2009)

noz a dit:


> Il y a peut-être également un autre paramètre à prendre en ligne de compte, que la date de commande : la date de paiement. Suivant le mode de paiement (carte bleue, virement international, chèque) et la banque qui en est à l'origine, la donne peut changer. Il peut y avoir plusieurs jours (parfois une semaine) d'écart dans les délais de traitement de ce genre de transactions suivant les banques (c'est même le cas sur les virements nationaux).



Non, j'ai payer par CB donc aucun souci !


----------



## dave147 (11 Novembre 2009)

Pour moi j'ai pris le clavier filaire avec Pad. Num.
Quand je regarde sur le store, le nouveau clavier sans fil à un délai de 2 semaines d'expe.
Peut etre est ce pour cela que mon Imac à été expedier avant les votres ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (11 Novembre 2009)

noz a dit:


> Il y a peut-être également un autre paramètre à prendre en ligne de compte, que la date de commande : la date de paiement....


 
Ben moi j'ai payé par virement bancaire le jeudi 05/10 et ma commande a été validé le lundi 09/10.
Livraison prévue: novembre


----------



## choumou (11 Novembre 2009)

dave147 a dit:


> Pour moi j'ai pris le clavier filaire avec Pad. Num.
> Quand je regarde sur le store, le nouveau clavier sans fil à un délai de 2 semaines d'expe.
> Peut etre est ce pour cela que mon Imac à été expedier avant les votres ?



Non je ne pense pas puisque les 21,5" sont livrés en 24h alors qu'ils ont eux aussi le clavier sans fil.


----------



## tomtom53 (11 Novembre 2009)

Voila je viens de commander l'iMac 27 pouces avec C2D et Carte graphique HD4850 avec imprimante et Remote
Je vous tiendrais au courant ^^
Bonne journée


----------



## Daweh (11 Novembre 2009)

Ca y est je ne peux plus annuler ma commande sur le store us et fr.Mon statut est passé  à "
Prepared for Shipment "  sur le store US mais toujours avec la livraison à "Novembre" sans autre précision.
4core i5 commande le 27/10.


----------



## dave147 (11 Novembre 2009)

C'est tout bon


----------



## Tomyboy (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai commandé mon imac I7 le 21 octobre et je n'ai toujours pas de date de livraison.  Pourquoi tu as une date de livraison alors que tu l'as commandé après moi?


----------



## Daweh (11 Novembre 2009)

C'est parti pour moi

Adresse d&#8217;expédition	LYON, FR	11 Nov. 2009
Date de livraison estimée	19 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	Expédition acheminée	11 Nov. 2009
Signée par	


Je suis super content d'autant plus que je suis aller voir la bete cet apres midi à la fnac;Un seul mot me viens pour cet imac: magnifique.J'ai pu essayer la version en C2D.C'est UNE BOMBE


----------



## dgarait (11 Novembre 2009)

Tomyboy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai commandé mon imac I7 le 21 octobre et je n'ai toujours pas de date de livraison.  Pourquoi tu as une date de livraison alors que tu l'as commandé après moi?



Ben moi pareil j'ai commander le i7 le 20 octobre et toujours rien ...ouf je suis pas seul... dire que certains l'on commander le 26 et ils ont déjà l'envoi d'effectuer ! C'est à y rien comprendre. :mouais:


----------



## makaveli69 (11 Novembre 2009)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le mail qui me confirmait l'expédition de mon mac ! 

Pour info j'avais commandé mon imac i7 le 27 octobre.


----------



## Culte (12 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part commande du i5 avec clavier filaire + pad numérique + une apple remote. Commande passée le 5 novembre, toujours expédition novembre.

Mais quand je constate que ceux qui ont commandé dès les premiers jours n'ont pas tous plus d'infos que moi, je me dis que j'ai le temps et qu'il ne faut pas que je m'attende à le recevoir avant noël.

Quoi qu'il en soit pour moi c'est ma première commande de mac, et certainement ma dernière si rapidement après la sortie d'un produit. L'image que j'avais d'apple s'est considérablement effritée, je voyais cette société très solide et sure. En fait il n'en ai rien et apple est juste bon en marketing, on annonce la sortie d'un produit la semaine de la sortie de windows 7, mais osef de pas avoir les produits... c'est franchement pas sérieux.

D'autant plus que l'achat de ce mac est destiné à un cadeau d'anniversaire pour début décembre... merci apple


----------



## j2c (12 Novembre 2009)

Je trouve ça gonflé d'oser se plaindre et de critiquer Apple quand il est écrit clairement que le départ entrepôt se fera en Novembre.
Si ton i5 ne quitte pas la Chine avant le 30 Novembre 2009, alors là tu pourras commencer à critiquer Apple...mais pas avant !
La semaine dernière encore, ça tirait à boulets rouges sur Apple, les i5/i7 ne seraient pas là avant Décembre pouvait-on lire sur certains sites de rumeurs Mac....or voilà Apple a fait quitter les premiers i5 le 9 Novembre!....
Bref, c'est fou tout ce buzz pour rien du tout...Apple maîtrise plutôt pas mal sa 'supply chain' . 
Je comprends l'impatience mais pas la critique..quand on clique pour un bon de commande et qu'il est écrit :départ Novembre...on attend sagement jusqu'au 30 avant de commencer à cracher sur la boîte


----------



## Grahamcoxon (12 Novembre 2009)

Entièrement d'accord. On m'a indiqué "novembre" lors de mon achat fin octobre. Je m'attendais à fin novembre, et au lieu de ça je devrais recevoir mon iMac demain, soit même avant la moitié du mois. Je ne vois pas en quoi il faut être mécontent. En plus si tu veux mon avis, même si tu n'as commandé que le 5, tu le recevras encore ce mois-ci, vu que le "retard" semble se résorber très rapidement.


----------



## lennoyl (12 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

+1 avec j2c.

Le seul reproche que je pourrais faire à Apple, c'est de m'avoir tenté avec deux modèles. Du coup, j'ai mis plus de deux semaines à me décider à commander le core i7 (plutôt que le core i5). 
Je sens que dès que les premiers à avoir commandé recevront leurs imacs, je vais être très jaloux.


----------



## mataran (12 Novembre 2009)

Hello,
iMac (27" I7 8GO RAM, clavier numérique), commandé le 21/10 (payé en CB), toujours date de livraison Novembre (FR et US). J'ai contacté le support, pas de livraison des I7 avant fin novembre (???). Tant mieux pour ceux qui auront leur iMac avant. En ce qui me concerne, je patiente.


----------



## willymac (12 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> Hello,
> iMac (27" I7 8GO RAM, clavier numérique), commandé le 21/10 (payé en CB), toujours date de livraison Novembre (FR et US). J'ai contacté le support, pas de livraison des I7 avant fin novembre (???). Tant mieux pour ceux qui auront leur iMac avant. En ce qui me concerne, je patiente.



Je suis dans le même cas, même config, même date de commande, même mode de paiement et NOVEMBRE... 
mais ce qui a d'étrange, c'est que des gens ayant la meme config avec une commande plus tardive, ont leur I7 en livraison... Donc apple ce fou un peu de la gueule du monde en disant pas avant fin novembre....


----------



## Culte (12 Novembre 2009)

Désolé d'avoir critiqué apple  Je partageais juste mon ressenti, certes il était affiché novembre lors de ma commande (c'est pour cela que je ne leur ferais pas un procès ), mais c'est la première fois que je suis contraint d'écumer les forums et appeler le service client pour avoir des informations sur une de mes commandes (des bribes d'information...).

Après je parlais pour moi, ce n'est pas mon truc et si vous trouvez la 'supply chain' maitrisée, personnellement je trouve la 'customer communication chain' plutôt foireuse. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était dans l'esprit d'apple. La personne que j'ai eu au service client m'as même dis un truc du genre "Vous savez avec apple c'est toujours comme ça on sais jamais ou ca en est sauf le matin même".

Et je revendique mon droit a être mécontent


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'appeler au 0800 046 046, on m'a dit *fin novembre* pour les i5 et i7. Ce qui ne m'arrange pas, puisque j'ai déjà un acheteur pour mon imac actuel. Hésitant avec le modèle en-dessous, ça devient compliqué de choisir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------




Culte a dit:


> La personne que j'ai eu au service client m'as même dis un truc du genre "Vous savez avec apple c'est toujours comme ça on sais jamais ou ca en est sauf le matin même".



En même temps, les usines vont pas téléphoner tous les 4 matins pour leur dire où ils en sont dans les délais. Franchement, être mécontent pour si peu 
Encore, pour une utilisation pro, avec un délai initial annoncé de x jours, qui serait reculé inopinément, je ne dis pas. Mais là ils ont été parfaitement clair.
Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'être impatient et comme je le disais juste avant, j'aurais bien aimé avoir un délai de livraison plus précis. Mais voilà, ils viennent de sortir :rateau:


----------



## mataran (12 Novembre 2009)

Mise à jour de ma commande : Expédié : 13 novembre (demain ! ) 
Je rappelle : iMac 27" I7 8Go RAM commandé le 21/10
Donc, il semblerait bien que les livraisons I5/I7 ont commencé !
Surveillez votre Store !


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> Mise à jour de ma commande : Expédié : 13 novembre (demain ! )
> Je rappelle : iMac 27" I7 8Go RAM commandé le 21/10
> Donc, il semblerait bien que les livraisons I5/I7 ont commencé !
> Surveillez votre Store !



Attention ! Vendredi 13 !


----------



## mataran (12 Novembre 2009)

:affraid:





iluro_64 a dit:


> Attention ! Vendredi 13 !



Suis pas superstitieux ! 
Trop content d'avoir enfin une date précise 
en plus c'est mon message n°13 !!!!:affraid:


----------



## figaro (12 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> Mise à jour de ma commande : Expédié : 13 novembre (demain ! )
> Je rappelle : iMac 27" I7 8Go RAM commandé le 21/10
> Donc, il semblerait bien que les livraisons I5/I7 ont commencé !
> Surveillez votre Store !



La chance !  Bravo, moi j'ai commandé le 03/11 donc je peux encore attendre lol.


----------



## dgarait (12 Novembre 2009)

Le mien aussi vient de partir 13 nov ...un I7 8g de ram ....trop cool vivement le 20, même si j'ai bon espoir de l'avoir avant ! Je pense que c'est une estimation avec pas mal de marge.... qu'en pensez-vous ? Je peut prétendre l'avoir quand à votre avis ? Mercredi ?


----------



## willymac (12 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> Mise à jour de ma commande : Expédié : 13 novembre (demain ! )
> Je rappelle : iMac 27" I7 8Go RAM commandé le 21/10
> Donc, il semblerait bien que les livraisons I5/I7 ont commencé !
> Surveillez votre Store !




Toujours rien pour moi qui est commandé le 21/10...............
c'est pas juste
:rateau:


----------



## cyril 76 (13 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

j'ai regardé ce matin le suivi d'expédition de mon iMac core i7, il était ce matin, à 6h43 au centre UPS de Petit Quevilly, c'est à dire à 70km de chez moi, j'ai un bon espoir pour l'avoir aujourd'hui.

Je croise les doigts.....


----------



## Dailyplanet (13 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> ...j'ai regardé ce matin le suivi d'expédition de mon iMac core i7, il était ce matin, à 6h43 au centre UPS de Petit Quevilly, c'est à dire à 70km de chez moi, j'ai un bon espoir pour l'avoir aujourd'hui...


 
Même config que toi mais commandé plus tard (le 04/11) 
je suis impatient de ton retour d'expérience...j'attends


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai regardé ce matin le suivi d'expédition de mon iMac core i7, il était ce matin, à 6h43 au centre UPS de Petit Quevilly, c'est à dire à 70km de chez moi, j'ai un bon espoir pour l'avoir aujourd'hui.
> 
> Je croise les doigts.....



Sûrement pour aujourd'hui. 
Bonne réception et bonne mise en route !


----------



## mataran (13 Novembre 2009)

Hi! Date de livraison estimée de mon 27" I7 : 16 novembre
Parti de Shanghai (China) le 12 novembre !! Pris en charge par UPS.
Je devrais être livré lundi en fin de journée. Je ne serai pas scotché devant tout le week end  (c'est ma femme qui va être contente  )


----------



## Olivier.w (13 Novembre 2009)

J'attend la livraison de mon iMac I7 pour e matin l 13 Novembre.

Il devrait pas tarder à être livré

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------

Je l'ai, je viens d'etre livré


----------



## cyril 76 (13 Novembre 2009)

Olivier.w a dit:


> J'attend la livraison de mon iMac I7 pour e matin l 13 Novembre.
> 
> Il devrait pas tarder à être livré
> 
> ...



je pense que je vais pas tarder à être livré.....!!!


----------



## dave147 (13 Novembre 2009)

Toujours en attente du livreur pour moi
Au faite Olivier tu en as reçu combien ?


----------



## Olivier.w (13 Novembre 2009)

finalement qu'un seul

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------

je suis retourné voir le statut ups aprés la livraison et 1 colis est larqué livré et l'autre il y à marqué en transit


----------



## willymac (13 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, toujours à novembre... rien ne bouge...

J'ai appelé apple, réponse : tout les I7 fin novembre........

Je dis à la personne que sur des forums certaines personne l'ont déjà reçu aujourd'hui. La personne me répond qu'il n'est pas au courant, que pour lui tout le monde sera livré fin novembre...

Du grand n'importe quoi !!!!!!


----------



## figaro (13 Novembre 2009)

Olivier.w a dit:


> finalement qu'un seul
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------
> 
> je suis retourné voir le statut ups aprés la livraison et 1 colis est larqué livré et l'autre il y à marqué en transit



Haha, joie mêlée à déception !

Alors comment va la bête ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h52 ----------




willymac a dit:


> Pour ma part, toujours à novembre... rien ne bouge...
> 
> J'ai appelé apple, réponse : tout les I7 fin novembre........
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas appelé Apple mais sinon j'ai également toujours marqué Novembre en estimation d'expédition. Cependant je ne m'inquiète pas trop car j'ai commandé le 03/11, j'espère avoir une notification d'expédition vers le 20/11 .


----------



## willymac (13 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Haha, joie mêlée à déception !
> 
> Alors comment va la bête ?
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé le 21/10......


----------



## zeio (13 Novembre 2009)

Willymac est-ce que tu as regardé sur l'apple store us, pour voir si tu avais une mention d'expédition ?


----------



## cyril 76 (13 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> je pense que je vais pas tarder à être livré.....!!!



Je vient d'être livré !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Novembre 2009)

Intéressant.. 2h après avoir été livré, Olivier.w ne donne plus signe de vie. Sont si longs à se configurer ses i7 ?


----------



## dave147 (13 Novembre 2009)

J'attends toujours le livreur 
Ca me parait super long !!!


----------



## willymac (13 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Willymac est-ce que tu as regardé sur l'apple store us, pour voir si tu avais une mention d'expédition ?



oui... rien... nada... keudale... que du novembre ou november.... 

suis pas allé sur la page turque... ca a peut etre bougé la.... nan ?

ok ----> je sors....


----------



## Gatika (13 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Intéressant.. 2h après avoir été livré, Olivier.w ne donne plus signe de vie. Sont si longs à se configurer ses i7 ?


 
il est toujours entrain d'attendre la fin du boot


----------



## Francois57000 (13 Novembre 2009)

willymac a dit:


> oui... rien... nada... keudale... que du novembre ou november....
> 
> suis pas allé sur la page turque... ca a peut etre bougé la.... nan ?
> 
> ok ----> je sors....



pareil pour moi , commandé le 23/10

j'ai fait un mail à Apple pour leur demander de m'expliquer leur politique en terme de traitement des commandes ...  j'attends une réponse ...:hein:


----------



## cyril 76 (13 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> Je vient d'être livré !!!!



Voila, déballé, installé, connecté au wifi !!!

mise a jour en cours !!!

il est magnifique, c'est mon premier Mac, jusqu'à présent je n'avais utilisé que Windows, que ce soit XP, Vista, ou 7 en ce moment avec le PC portable de ma copine.

Je vais avoir besoin d'un petit temps d'adaptation, mais je sent que je vais m'y faire très vite !!!


----------



## dave147 (13 Novembre 2009)

Sur ton suivi UPS avait tu "En cours de Livraison" ?


----------



## cyril 76 (13 Novembre 2009)

dave147 a dit:


> Sur ton suivi UPS avait tu "En cours de Livraison" ?



Si c'est à moi que tu pose la question....... oui j'avais "en cours de livraison" sur mon UPS


----------



## dave147 (13 Novembre 2009)

Merci,
J'ai toujours sur mon suivi "lecture d'arrivée" à 07h30 ce matin mais pas plus 
Livraison toujours prévu aujourd'hui.
A Suivre !!!


----------



## ArisM (13 Novembre 2009)

Voilà ma commande est expédiée depuis hier!

iMac 27" i7 4GB RAM (+ 4GB ajouté par moi même ), 1TB HD!

Date de livraison estimée	23 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	16 Nov. 2009

Une idée ce que ça veut dire tout ça? 
Je dois espérer une livraison pour le 23? Avec un envoi le 16 de Chine?

Ou alors un envoi depuis le 12 et une possible livraison ce lundi 16?

Félicitations aux nouveaux acquéreurs! En tout cas ces i7 ont l'air d'être des merveilles (benchmarks sur MacRumors!)


----------



## j2c (13 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> Voila, déballé, installé, connecté au wifi !!!
> 
> mise a jour en cours !!!
> 
> ...


 
well done ! profite en bien...dis nous comment ça se passe...

je suis un tout nouveau switcher aussi..après des années de PC (j'avais eu un Apple II...mais bon c'était un autre temps)...et j'ai commandé hier mon i7 suite aux premiers benchmarks/retours.
Ce qui m'a convaincu , c'est outre ses résultats fabuleux aux benchmarks, le fait que l'OS livré est une évolution ce qui, j'espère, signifie qu'Apple a déjà travaillé sur les premiers bugs recensés depuis le 21/10. Le fait aussi que les i5/i7 s'en sortent très bien au niveau chaleur, les températures restent extrèmement mesurées...bref que du bon apparemment!


----------



## Oripi (13 Novembre 2009)

Des nouvelles de livraisons de i5 ? J'attends le mien (commandé à la fnac), et je me dis que s'ils commencent à être livrés, j'ai des chances que la fnac se fasse livrer aussi.


----------



## zeio (13 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Voilà ma commande est expédiée depuis hier!
> 
> iMac 27" i7 4GB RAM (+ 4GB ajouté par moi même ), 1TB HD!
> 
> ...






Je suis dans le même cas que toi ! l'apple store m'affiche les mêmes infos et dates désormais. (sauf qu'il y a marqué "expédié" depuis mardi dernier)
Ils m'annoncent aussi pour le 23 mais je penche pour une livraison la semaine prochaine


----------



## mataran (13 Novembre 2009)

Une petite info sur le vocabulaire UPS :

"Description des événements lors du suivi

Vous trouverez ci-dessous l'explication des informations de suivi les plus courantes que vous trouverez entre le moment où vous créez votre étiquette d'expédition et la livraison de votre envoi: 

Informations de facturation reçues:
L'étiquette d'expédition a été créée et UPS a reçu les détails concernant l'envoi ainsi que les informations relatives à la facturation.

Scan d'origine (ou lecture d'origine):
UPS a reçu l'envoi

Scan d'arrivée (ou lecture à l'arrivée):
L'envoi est arrivé dans un centre UPS

Scan de départ:
L'envoi a quitté un centre UPS et est en route pour le prochain centre UPS. L'envoi est en cours d'acheminement et il peut se passer plusieurs jours entre les scans si l'envoi traverse le pays ou s'il est transporté vers un autre pays.

Scan de destination:
L'envoi est arrivé dans le centre UPS en charge de la livraison finale.

En livraison:
L'envoi est arrivé dans le centre de destination UPS et s'apprête à partir en livraison. A l'exception des envois Express, les livraisons peuvent avoir lieu à n'importe quel moment de la journée pendant les heures ouvrables d'UPS pour les adresses résidentielles et pendant les heures d'ouverture des entreprises pour les adresses commerciales. UPS ne peut pas programmer une heure de livraison spécifique dans ces tranches horaires."

et voilà 

Pour ma part (27" I7 8Go HD) : 
En transit.
Enlevé : 12/11 (Shanghai)
Expédié le 13/11 (Shanghai) -> pris en charge dans le réseau UPS (genre : C'est dans l'avion !)
Livraison prévue : 16/11  (entre 09H00 et 17H00)
J'ai installé le widget UPS et comme ça j'ai les infos en temps réel


----------



## figaro (13 Novembre 2009)

@mataran : merci beaucoup pour la notice, ça évitera de s'emmêler les pinceaux et de se prendre la tête pour savoir où est son iMac


----------



## Dailyplanet (14 Novembre 2009)

Alors...ceux qui ont reçu le i7...on attend des nouvelles :hein: 
ch'uis impatient moi !


----------



## figaro (14 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Alors...ceux qui ont reçu le i7...on attend des nouvelles :hein:
> ch'uis impatient moi !



Oui Olivier.w, donne nous des nouvelles !


----------



## HJrud (14 Novembre 2009)

Toujours pas de nouvelles de ma commande non plus, passée le 29 octobre pour un core i5 : toujours "Novembre"

comment se fait-il que ceux qui passent commande maintenant ait déjà une date de livraison ?


----------



## ArisM (14 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi ! l'apple store m'affiche les mêmes infos et dates désormais. (sauf qu'il y a marqué "expédié" depuis mardi dernier)
> Ils m'annoncent aussi pour le 23 mais je penche pour une livraison la semaine prochaine



Idem! Au fait sur la page principale de l'Apple Store Status, j'ai : Expédié le 12 Nov.

Ce que je disais au dessus c'est quand je clique sur Suivre cette expédition. Tu es d'ou?
En allant sur l'Apple Store US, j'ai comme carrier: Kuhne & Nagel avec un énorme numéro. J'ai les ait contacté pour savoir ou était mon paquet mais ils ne connaissent pas ce numéro ni ce format donc bizarre...

Et le numéro 81XXX affiché sur l'autre page ne fonctionne pas "encore" avec TNT.

J'espère le recevoir en début de semaine 

EDIT: J'ai recu mon Apple Care (Spécial Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne) par e-mail vendredi  Ca doit signifier que l'iMac a quitté la Chine entre jeudi et vendredi et doit se trouver en Hollande je pense...


----------



## lennoyl (14 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Je viens de regarder machinalement l'état de ma commande, et j'ai eu la bonne surprise (alors que, depuis plusieurs jours, j'étais sur un "expédition : novembre") d'apprendre que mon imac i7 avait été expédié ce samedi 14 novembre.

date de livraison estimée : 23 novembre (edit: finalement le 16  )

J'avoue que je ne m'y attendais pas vraiment car je l'ai commandé il y a tout juste une semaine :  le 7 novembre. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Novembre 2009)

Ca s'accélére coté livraison dixit les gens de l'apple store que j'ai eu au tel aujourd'hui. Le délai des quad-core passe à 7-10 jours et sera bientot a 3-5 jours 
ce qui explique ta bonne surprise lennoyl.

Pour moi ce sera un i5 finalement et au train où ça va j'espere l'avoire avant la fin du mois.


----------



## Dailyplanet (14 Novembre 2009)

Ca bouge :rateau:
Commandé le 04/11, payé par virement bancaire le 05/11, paiement validé le 09/11,
*expédié le 14/11  et livraison le/ou avant le 24/11 *

ch'uis tout content !


----------



## tomtom53 (14 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai appelé et la conseillere m'a dit d'attendre deux semaines avant de commander car il y aurait des promotions ... Alors je sais pas


----------



## emah (14 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Moi j'ai appelé et la conseillere m'a dit d'attendre deux semaines avant de commander car il y aurait des promotions ... Alors je sais pas



Pas plus d'infos sur les promotions?


----------



## figaro (14 Novembre 2009)

emah a dit:


> Pas plus d'infos sur les promotions?



A mon avis c'est le Black Friday qui tombe le 27/11 

http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/apple-soldes-promos-vendredi-39385127.htm


Félicitations à lennoyl et Dailyplanet mais j'ai les boules (pardonnez l'expression) car j'ai commandé le 03/11 par CB, validé le 03/11 et toujours estimation en Novembre. Faut dire que j'ai demandé un disque dur de 2To, c'est peut être la raison ?


----------



## tomtom53 (14 Novembre 2009)

Non rien mais c'est limite qu'elle voulait pas me vendre de macs elle me dit d'attendre apres elle me dit de quand meme garder mon Pc DELL au chaud car ca peut tjrs servir elle m'a aussi dit que chez eux ils utilisent tjrs du windows ...


----------



## figaro (14 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Non rien mais c'est limite qu'elle voulait pas me vendre de macs elle me dit d'attendre apres elle me dit de quand meme garder mon Pc DELL au chaud car ca peut tjrs servir elle m'a aussi dit que chez eux ils utilisent tjrs du windows ...



Eh ben, j'espère pour elle que la conversation enregistrée ne sera pas écoutée !


----------



## tomtom53 (14 Novembre 2009)

Oui ba en tout cas je viens d'annuler ma commande je vais attendre et surtout voir si finalement j'achete le mac


----------



## droopix (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!
Fidèle lecteur de l'ombre de ce forum, je prends aujourd'hui la peine de m'inscrire pour partager mon amertume. Je fais partie de ceux qui ont commandé leur iMac i7 depuis le 21 octobre, et je fais aussi partie de ceux qui n'ont aucune nouvelle de leur commande, annulée par erreur informatique d'Apple, mais toujours pas remise à jour quand on passe par le suivi des commandes sur le store et tout simplement invisible quand on se connecte sur son id... J'avoue que l'annonce du début des livraisons des i7 m'a fortement réjoui, mais après coup quand je me rends compte que ceux qui ont commandé le 7 novembre ont déjà leur suivi de commande avec une date de livraison, je ne sais plus quoi penser... Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul dans cette situation, mais est-ce pour autant normal?

PS : je suis d'autant plus impatient qu'il s'agit d'un switch, et que je me retrouve bloqué dans mon travail à cause de ce retard...


----------



## HJrud (14 Novembre 2009)

Droopix même situation pour moi mais avec une commande un peu plus tard (le 29 octobre). Moi il s'agit d'un core i5 avec la HD 4850. Aucunes nouvelles !


----------



## droopix (14 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais quand j'ai pris la peine de poster je me suis dit inconsciemment que les choses allaient bouger... Et bien plus vite que je ne m'y attendais : mail d'apple reçu à l'instant : livraison d'ici le 24 novembre... Y aurait-il des forumeurs bossant chez apple qui écument MacGé?

PS : je commençais à désespérer mais chaque jour qui passe nous rapproche forcément du traitement de nos commandes, donc patience HJrud, ton tour est proche...


----------



## Culte (14 Novembre 2009)

J'ai eu une bonne nouvelle perso, commande passée le 5/11 imac i5 + apple remote et je viens d'avoir la confirmation d'expédition au 14/11, réception estimée au 24/11 (par contre mon compte pas encore débité, p tet la banque qui rame c'est le week end).

Bon courage pour ceux qui ont moins de chance.


----------



## HJrud (14 Novembre 2009)

droopix a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais quand j'ai pris la peine de poster je me suis dit inconsciemment que les choses allaient bouger... Et bien plus vite que je ne m'y attendais : mail d'apple reçu à l'instant : livraison d'ici le 24 novembre... Y aurait-il des forumeurs bossant chez apple qui écument MacGé?
> 
> PS : je commençais à désespérer mais chaque jour qui passe nous rapproche forcément du traitement de nos commandes, donc patience HJrud, ton tour est proche...




Oui je l'espère ! L'attente est longue, ça fait 3 semaines que je me suis séparé de mon MacBook Pro pour l'iMac^^. Ta config était avec la HD 4850 aussi ?


----------



## droopix (14 Novembre 2009)

HJrud a dit:


> Oui je l'espère ! L'attente est longue, ça fait 3 semaines que je me suis séparé de mon MacBook Pro pour l'iMac^^. Ta config était avec la HD 4850 aussi ?



Oui i7 8Go HD 4850 + remote + imprimante.

Je comptais déjà switcher début octobre, mais j'ai attendu chaque mardi la sortie des nouveaux modèles, donc je te dis pas comme je trouve le temps long!


----------



## HJrud (14 Novembre 2009)

droopix a dit:


> Oui i7 8Go HD 4850 + remote + imprimante.
> 
> Je comptais déjà switcher début octobre, mais j'ai attendu chaque mardi la sortie des nouveaux modèles, donc je te dis pas comme je trouve le temps long!



Haha oui c'est long ! Je patiente à l'aide de l'iPhone et d'un netbook que l'on m'a prêté, oulala je trouve ça bien trop petit d'ailleurs^^ !!

Pour ma part i5 4Go HD4850 + Apple in-ear (les écouteurs intra) pour mon iPhone car j'ai éclaté ceux fournis avec ! :/ ^^ 

Bon et bien je te souhaite bon courage en attendant la réception de la bête


----------



## tomtom53 (14 Novembre 2009)

tuas pris quel imprimante


----------



## fouyas (14 Novembre 2009)

Cool ! mon imac i7 + 4850 et time capsule commandé le 7/11 vient d'être expedié !  Livraison prévu avant le 26 

Moi qui ai commandé seulement il y a quelques jours j'étais inquiet 

a++++


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Novembre 2009)

droopix a dit:


> Oui i7 *8Go* HD 4850 + remote + imprimante.
> 
> Je comptais déjà switcher début octobre, mais j'ai attendu chaque mardi la sortie des nouveaux modèles, donc je te dis pas comme je trouve le temps long!


Dommage pour les 8Go, tu aurais économisé 100euros en les achetant sur macway...


----------



## eFraid (15 Novembre 2009)

Mr Veinard ->

Commandé le 4
--
Adresse d&#8217;expédition	TOULOUSE, FR	13 Nov. 2009
Date de livraison estimée	16 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)
--
D'un autre côté, j'ai l'impression qu'ils me le livrent avec une fusée. Si je suis le tracking UPS, il part à peine de Chine (mais il est parti).

Je partage l'amertume de ceux qui ont commandé les premiers jours et qui ne voient toujours rien avancer. Pour ma part, ça me semble quand même rapide, voire suspect 

Je vous tiens au courant en tout cas, pour voir s'ils respectent leurs délais de livraison et vous donner mes premières impressions.

J'ai pris le i7 avec seulement 4go de ram, car les 4 go à 180 euros, faut pas non plus déconner&#8230;


----------



## ajacono (15 Novembre 2009)

Message d'Apple le 14.11.2009, concernant l'achat d'un iMac i7 :
"Votre commande a été expédiée le 15.11.2009."
J'ai trouvé cela très fort de leur part ! 
Cela étant dit, je suis évidemment ravi par l'expédition de l'ordinateur. 
Pour information, j'ai commandé le 07.11.2009 donc, dans mon cas, l'attente d'expédition n'aura pas été très longue.
Concernant la livraison, on m'apprend qu'elle sera effectuée le ou avant le 24.11.2009 (j'imagine qu'Apple donne la date la plus pessimiste possible !). 
Je suis content !!!!


----------



## Dailyplanet (15 Novembre 2009)

Apparemment en faisant un recoupement de toutes les discussions il semble qu'un container soit parti le 14/11 de *Shangai* pour l'Europe . Yes!


----------



## eFraid (15 Novembre 2009)

Ça se rapproche 

---
11/15/09 10:15 am: In Transit To
Package update on 11/15/09 10:15 am

In Transit To

Koeln (cologne), DE
11/15/09 10:14 am: Departure Scan
Package update on 11/15/09 10:14 am

Departure Scan

Incheon, KR
11/15/09 09:02 am: Arrival Scan
Package update on 11/15/09 09:02 am

Arrival Scan

Incheon, KR
11/15/09 07:00 am: Departure Scan
Package update on 11/15/09 07:00 am

Departure Scan

Shanghai, CN
11/15/09 05:20 am: Departure Scan
Package update on 11/15/09 05:20 am

Departure Scan

Shanghai, CN
11/15/09 03:13 am: Export Scan
Package update on 11/15/09 03:13 am

Export Scan

Shanghai, CN
11/13/09 05:14 pm: Origin Scan
Package update on 11/13/09 05:14 pm

Origin Scan

Shanghai, CN
11/13/09 05:49 am: Billing Information Received
Package update on 11/13/09 05:49 am

Billing Information Received

CN
---


----------



## ArisM (15 Novembre 2009)

Si seulement je pouvais faire le tracking de mon iMac aussi....

Avec Kuhne & Nagel, impossible de savoir où il se trouve en ce moment... J'espère simplement le recevoir demain par je ne sais qui... (TNT?)


----------



## dgarait (15 Novembre 2009)

Ben mon i7, je crois qu'il est perdu :mouais:


----------



## lobys (15 Novembre 2009)

Mais non ton imac n'est pas perdu. Il va partir d'Incheon en Corée.
Pour ce qui est de Cologne, c'était juste les formalité de dédouanement pour faire venir l'imac en Europe.


----------



## lennoyl (15 Novembre 2009)

Salut

dgarait : Ne t'inquiète pas. Ton imac n'est pas tout seul : il est avec le mien.
En revanche, je n'ai pas encore eu ces infos sur les services de douane (juste le passage de Shanghai à Incheon)

edit: petite question: tous les imacs à destination de la France transitent-ils par Cologne ?


----------



## eFraid (15 Novembre 2009)

Au passage, pour suivre votre colis depuis l'iPhone, je vous conseille TrackerLite. Ca marche impec et c'est gratuit.


----------



## Dailyplanet (15 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Au passage, pour suivre votre colis depuis l'iPhone, je vous conseille TrackerLite. Ca marche impec et c'est gratuit.


 
Pas trouvé sur AppStore


----------



## eFraid (15 Novembre 2009)

En fait il faut chercher : Package tracker, et tu devrais tomber dessus (Lite ou payant).


----------



## dgarait (15 Novembre 2009)

lennoyl a dit:


> Salut
> 
> dgarait : Ne t'inquiète pas. Ton imac n'est pas tout seul : il est avec le mien.
> En revanche, je n'ai pas encore eu ces infos sur les services de douane (juste le passage de Shanghai à Incheon)
> ...



Moi aussi il est prévue pour demain lundi, mais j'y crois pas trop  sur le site d'apple ils disent le 16, mais chez ups ils donnent rien !


----------



## eFraid (15 Novembre 2009)

Cologne le 15, une grande ville le 16, ça me paraît jouable.


----------



## dave147 (15 Novembre 2009)

Salut a tous,
Si il est à cologne ce soir, c'est tout bon pour vous demain.
Livrer Vendredi pour moi, le switch se passe super bien.
PS: Le mien était à cologne Jeudi dans la nuit


----------



## pac1404 (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir ! J'en ai vu un hier, à Manor Monthey. J'ai rarement senti autant de chaleur à un ordinateur, limite à devoir enlever la main, j'ai juste essayé sur l'arrière gauche. 

Mais je me réjouis de lire les premiers tests / avis sur une utilisation jeux vidéo en bootcamp


----------



## Dailyplanet (15 Novembre 2009)

pac1404 a dit:


> Bonsoir ! J'en ai vu un hier, à Manor Monthey....


 
C'était le i7 ?


----------



## elmexicano (15 Novembre 2009)

ben moi j'attends le black friday pour passer ma commande...
J'attends depuis deja trop longtemps avec mon vieux Powerbook G4, que je ne suis pas a quelques jours pres !


----------



## billboc (15 Novembre 2009)

au fait le black friday ça marche aussi sur le net ou seulement dans les boutiques en dur ?


----------



## emah (15 Novembre 2009)

Je vais aussi attendre le Black Friday 
Si on peut cumuler réduction étudiante en plus ça serait parfait ! mais là je rêve :rateau:


----------



## figaro (15 Novembre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> au fait le black friday ça marche aussi sur le net ou seulement dans les boutiques en dur ?



Heu, je suis sûr que ça marche en ligne mais pas du tout certain que ça marche en magasin ! (mise à jour peut être Apple Store Paris ou Montpellier)


----------



## pac1404 (15 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> C'était le i7 ?



Oui, et juste allumé, personne n'était dessus, mais allumé pour la journée et c'était vers 15h30.


----------



## rotcrash (15 Novembre 2009)

Question bête : qu'est ce que le black friday???:rateau:


----------



## tomtom53 (15 Novembre 2009)

ca sera le dernier vendredi de novembre on attend jusqu'a 20% de reduction sur les macs (dispo sur l'app store)


----------



## rotcrash (15 Novembre 2009)

Merci tomtom53, j'aurai peut être dus attendre dans ce cas!!!!


----------



## tomtom53 (15 Novembre 2009)

Comme tu veux tu peux tjrs annulé ta commande si ta payé par CB rien en sera débité


----------



## rotcrash (15 Novembre 2009)

bah du coup je me tate, c'est sur qu'il vas y avoir 20% a la fin du mois


----------



## brembo (15 Novembre 2009)

- 20 % un black Friday sur des produits qui se vendent comme des petits pains, le service marketing d'Apple serait vraiment mauvais.
Non sérieusement, il est fort probable qu'il n'y aura pas de prix sur les nouveaux Imac, et une petite centaine d'euros sur les portables Macbook et macbook pro.
Ces offres ne sont en général pas cumulables avec "tarif étudiant" et "mac on campus" et autres réductions (CE, Ofup, etc...).

De plus, le port sera certainement gratuit sur les produits "petits prix".

N'oublions pas que ces interrogations/polémiques font parties de la politique marketing d'Apple, et qu'au vue de leurs résultats financiers et boursiers, ils auraient tort d'en changer.

Rien n'empêche cependant qui que se soit de prendre ses rêves pour la réalité.

PS : De plus, n'oubliez pas qu'Apple ne pratique plus la parité 1$ = 1&#8364;, ce qui lui permettait à l'époque de faire des réductions qui nous semblaient intéressantes.


----------



## rotcrash (15 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour toute ces infos, mais je crois que je vais gardé ma commande.
Elle vas deja mettre un certain temps a arrivé!!!!
On verra dans 15 jours si j'ai fais le bon choix.
Et comme tu dis "Brembo" pas sur qu'il y ai une reduc sur les nouveaux produits!!


----------



## elmexicano (16 Novembre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> au fait le black friday ça marche aussi sur le net ou seulement dans les boutiques en dur ?



Je pense que c'est un evenement qui n'a lieu que sur l'Apple Store.. J'espere également que ce sera cumulable avec les autres remises 
wait&see 09/11/27 !


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

Bon, ça chauffe. Plusieurs d'entre nous vont recevoir la bête aujourd'hui je pense. Ça va faire des comments sur les forums ce soir 

---
BLAGNAC, FR	16/11/2009	7:14	LECTURE AU DEPART
TOULOUSE, FR	16/11/2009	6:48	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
SATOLAS AEROPORT, FR	16/11/2009	5:46	LECTURE AU DEPART
---


----------



## Dailyplanet (16 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Bon, ça chauffe. Plusieurs d'entre nous vont recevoir la bête aujourd'hui je pense. Ça va faire des comments sur les forums ce soir,,,


 
Bouuuuu ! ça m'énerve...le mien est toujours à Shanghai depuis le 14/11 
Y savent où c'est la Suisse ???...ch'uis un peu isolé dans cette grande Europe !


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Bouuuuu ! ça m'énerve...le mien est toujours à Shanghai depuis le 14/11
> Bon j'habite en Suisse...ch'uis un peu isolé dans cette grande Europe !



Salut Daily!

Je suis aussi de Suisse mais je n'ai toujours pas de Tracking possible de mon iMac. Depuis le 12 Novembre j'ai reçu un tracking ID Kuhne & Nagel et un Syncreon pour l'Apple Care et sur la page de tracking j'ai ca :

Numéro de suivi du transporteur
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
Transporteur assigné
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur

Adresse dexpédition	XXX, CH	12 Nov. 2009
Date de livraison estimée	23 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	16 Nov. 2009

Tu as quoi de plus? Comment sais-tu qu'il est encore à Shanghai...

Moi j'espère recevoir le joujoux d'ici mercredi et pas lundi prochain!


----------



## Raoul3187 (16 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, je suis impressionné par la vitesse de livraison d'Apple . J'ai commandé le mien (i7) le 8 novembre et normalement, d'après le suivi UPS, il arrive aujourd'hui. (il est à l'aéroport de ma ville à l'heure où j'écris ce message). Finalement, pas besoin de commander en avance 
Cela vient peut etre du fait que j'ai commandé par AOC ?


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

Raoul3187 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis impressionné par la vitesse de livraison d'Apple . J'ai commandé le mien (i7) le 8 novembre et normalement, d'après le suivi UPS, il arrive aujourd'hui. (il est à l'aéroport de ma ville à l'heure où j'écris ce message). Finalement, pas besoin de commander en avance
> Cela vient peut etre du fait que j'ai commandé par AOC ?



WoW ca me donne des raisons d'espérer le recevoir aujourd'hui alors!
Je n'ai aucun tracking valide mais ce que je sais c'est qu'il a été expédié jeudi passé (12 Nov), ça leur donne le temps d'arriver ici!

Je pense pas qu'il y ait 500 envois en parallèle pour l'Europe. Il doit y avoir quelques avions par jour pour la Hollande depuis la Chine...

Peut etre que je rêve........ :rateau:


----------



## Dailyplanet (16 Novembre 2009)

ArisM:
en fait je me suis connecté sur l'applestore* US* j'ai ça comme status:
*Shipped on: Nov 14, 2009 via TNT International Express*
Puis je suis allé sur tnt.com et j'ai entré le numéro qui est affiché dans le status (utilise que 9 caractères) pour suivre le colis


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> ArisM:
> en fait je me suis connecté sur l'applestore* US* j'ai ça comme status:
> *Shipped on: Nov 14, 2009 via TNT International Express*
> Puis je suis allé sur tnt.com et j'ai entré le numéro qui est affiché dans le status (utilise que 9 caractères) pour suivre le colis



Tu as commandé un iMac seul? Moi j'ai pris l'Apple Care et ca fait deux envois.
On devrait avoir le même envoi sinon c'est ridicule...

Moi sur l'US Apple Store j'ai ca : 
Shipped on: Nov 12, 2009 via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.
Tracking #: 00XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (Numéro 20 chiffres!)

Et ce numéro ne marche pas sur Kuhne & Nagel! En les contactant le mec m'a dit ne pas connaitre ce format! MDR Imagine! Et ce numéro ne marche nulle part! (TNT, DHL, Fedex ou UPS!)

J'ai aussi un numéro commençant par 81XXXXXX sur la page de suivi Apple et il ne donne rien sur les mêmes sites de tracking...
Il parait qu' à l'époque il y avait un code : apecode qui permettait de déchiffrer ce numéro à 20 chiffres mais le site n'est plus dispo... Dommage 

EDIT: J'ai fait une estimation d'envoi depuis la Chine (Shanghai) à Lausanne en Suisse pour un départ le 16 Nov et il me donne : 

Livraison prévue avant
Service	Heure   Date
Express (Non Docs)	18:00   18 nov. 2009
Economy Express (Non Docs)	18:00   19 nov. 2009le 18 Nov

Donc maximum 3 jours si il part aujourd'hui!

---------- Post added at 09h44 ---------- Previous post was at 09h33 ----------

Petite question à ceux qui sont en attente de livraison aujourd'hui, vous avez quoi dans le tracking Apple :

Date de livraison estimée	XX Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	XX Nov. 2009

? Merci


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

Wouahou. Plus rien ne bouge depuis 8h17. Ça sent le sale plan. 2 jours pour venir de Chine, 1 jour pour venir de Blagnac à Toulouse&#8230; la loose.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Dailyplanet (16 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> ...Moi sur l'US Apple Store j'ai ca :
> Shipped on: Nov 12, 2009 via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.
> Tracking #: 00XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (Numéro 20 chiffres!)...


 
J'ai commandé seulement 1 iMac i7 et j'ai ça comme status sur l'AppleStore US:

Shipped on: *Nov 14, 2009* via TNT International Express
Delivers:
Tracking #: 31XXXXXXXXX (11 chiffres)

et c'est le # Tracking que j'utilise sur tnt.com


----------



## fouyas (16 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Moi sur l'US Apple Store j'ai ca :
> Shipped on: Nov 12, 2009 via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.
> Tracking #: 00XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (Numéro 20 chiffres!)



 Argh! j'ai moi aussi un problème de tracking avec le même transporteur que toi :mouais:


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> J'ai commandé seulement 1 iMac i7 et j'ai ça comme status sur l'AppleStore US:
> 
> Shipped on: *Nov 14, 2009* via TNT International Express
> Delivers:
> ...



Et il a toujours pas bougé de Chine? 

Sinon pour moi j'ai pas de 31 dans le code chez moi sinon j'aurais pris a partir de la pour le mettre sur TNT.
Sinon sur la page de tracking Apple quand tu clique sur le tracking number TNT (US Apple Store) ou sur : Suivre cette expédition (Swiss Apple Store) la page te dit quoi pour 

Date de livraison estimée	23 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	16 Nov. 2009

C'est juste pour comprendre la différence entre les deux...


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

Ça sent le sapin pour aujourd'hui. Colis toujours bloqué dans les entrepôts UPS de Blagnac, manifestement. Demain sans doute&#8230; (les glandes quand même).


----------



## STEFIX13 (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Est ce que quelqu'un a "merge tnst NL til" comme transporteur pour son imac?
Y a un rapport avec TNT vous pensez?

J'ai commandé le mien le 21/10, et toujours pas de n° de suivi, j'ai les boules.


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Ça sent le sapin pour aujourd'hui. Colis toujours bloqué dans les entrepôts UPS de Blagnac, manifestement. Demain sans doute (les glandes quand même).



J'espère pour toi que tu le recevra aujourd'hui  J'avais eu la même expérience il y a un an pour la commande de mon Macbook Unibody. 2 jours pour venir de Shanghai à Genève et 2 jours pour faire Genève-Lausanne (60km)!

Mon autre expérience a été avec DELL... A l'époque où j'avais fait l'erreur de m'acheter un DELL  j'avais été le chercher à Genève car Monsieur UPS n'avait pas eu le temps de le livrer dans la journée alors qu'il était sur Lausanne toute la journée!

Imagine le mec dans son camion, bon il me reste un colis pour Lausanne, ah mais je suis à Lausannne, bon j'y vais et là! Non il est 17h, fin de journée! Retour au bercail. Il n'aura qu'à attendre jusqu'à lundi...

Et toi en attendant tu as payé pour une livraison en 2 jours....

Bref je pense que ça devient de la parano aussi


----------



## mataran (16 Novembre 2009)

Hi !
Normalement, je devrais être livré aujourd'hui. Le suivi UPS indique que le colis a été pris en compte par le centre UPS près de chez moi ce matin à 08h15 (impressionnant car il était en allemagne à Cologne cette nuit, de plus il a transité ce week end par la Corée !!!), donc... Si tout va bien, je devrais pouvoir déballer le monstre en rentrant ce soir  ... sinon ce sera demain, ce n'est pas catastrophique, restons zen !  Pour tous ceux qui attendent leur bête aujourd'hui ou demain, courage ! Ca va viendre


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un a "merge tnst NL til" comme transporteur pour son imac?
> Y a un rapport avec TNT vous pensez?
> ...



J'ai un numéro de tracking qui ne fonctionne pas (Kuhne et Nagel) et j'ai aussi Merge In Tnst NL Til dans le shipping method du détail de ma commande...

Ca veut pas dire grand chose tant que tu n'as pas de tracking à mon avis.
Ceci veut simplement dire que tes produits doivent passer par la hollande avant de venir chez toi.

J'espère que tu recevra un tracking bientôt surtout si tu as commandé ton iMac le 21. Tu n'as commandé que l'iMac ou autres accessoires? Ce que je sais c'est que pour l'Europe l'envoi se fait lorsque tous les produits sont disponibles alors qu'aux US et Canada si je ne me trompe les envois se font séparément...


----------



## STEFIX13 (16 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> J'ai un numéro de tracking qui ne fonctionne pas (Kuhne et Nagel) et j'ai aussi Merge In Tnst NL Til dans le shipping method du détail de ma commande...
> 
> Ca veut pas dire grand chose tant que tu n'as pas de tracking à mon avis.
> Ceci veut simplement dire que tes produits doivent passer par la hollande avant de venir chez toi.
> ...


J'ai commandé une imprimante aussi mais le transporteur est différent (SYNCREON), c'est dingue comme ces putain de produits Apple te rende fou, j'ai jamais été aussi impatient pour des produits PC, c'est une drogue, vous auriez pu en parler avant que je switch, sympas les gars, lol


----------



## Psychotaupe (16 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, je suis assez dégouté... j'ai commandé l'imac 27 core i7, le 24 Octobre. J'ai rapidement eu une date estimé de livraison, à savoir le 7 décembre... ( je trouve ça très long mais bon).

Et là, je vois que certains d'entre vont ont commandé le produit 15 jours plus tard, et vont le recevoir limite 15 jours avant moi...

Je suis content pour vous, mais je vous avoue que je comprends pas tout...


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

Ayait j'ai enfin reçu une notification d'expédition !

J'ai commandé le 03/11 par CB et mon iMac est expédié aujourd'hui le 16/11 pour être reçu le/avant le 23/11. (mail reçu à 9h). Le transporteur assigné est UPS.

Je suis super content ! Pour rappel ma config est un iMac 27" core i7 avec 2To de HDD.



> Adresse dexpédition	ANGERS, FR	16 Nov. 2009
> Date de livraison estimée	18 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition	Expédition acheminée	16 Nov. 2009



J'y crois pas trop à la livraison le 18/11, en plus ça m'arrangerait pas car c'est le seul jour où ma compagne ne bossera pas de la maison pour le réceptionner lol :rateau:

Je vous tiens au courant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




Psychotaupe a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis assez dégouté... j'ai commandé l'imac 27 core i7, le 24 Octobre. J'ai rapidement eu une date estimé de livraison, à savoir le 7 décembre... ( je trouve ça très long mais bon).
> 
> Et là, je vois que certains d'entre vont ont commandé le produit 15 jours plus tard, et vont le recevoir limite 15 jours avant moi...
> 
> Je suis content pour vous, mais je vous avoue que je comprends pas tout...



Ta situation est vraiment étrange, as-tu essayer d'appeler Apple pour avoir une explication ? Si tu veux mon avis ils vont raccourcir le délai mais sait-on jamais ?


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> J'ai commandé une imprimante aussi mais le transporteur est différent (SYNCREON), c'est dingue comme ces putain de produits Apple te rende fou, j'ai jamais été aussi impatient pour des produits PC, c'est une drogue, vous auriez pu en parler avant que je switch, sympas les gars, lol



C'est clair que c'est une drogue! Bienvenue au Club... 

Le pire c'est qu'à chaque nouveau produit c'est comme ça... Vivement l'Apple Tablet 

EDIT: Je viens de recevoir la Facture de l'iMac par email.... MAIS ON S'EN FOUT! Ce qui m'intéresse c'est quand....


----------



## STEFIX13 (16 Novembre 2009)

Est ce que certain d'entre vous ont été débité du montant de leur commande?

Bon moi j'annule tout, c trop long, ça m'a saoulé.
Non je déconne, si il faut j'y vais moi même en chine le chercher.


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Est ce que certain d'entre vous ont été débité du montant de leur commande?
> 
> Bon moi j'annule tout, c trop long, ça m'a saoulé.
> Non je déconne, si il faut j'y vais moi même en chine le chercher.



Pas avant l'expédition .

Attention si tu vas en Chine ça risque de doubler le prix de ton achat


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Est ce que certain d'entre vous ont été débité du montant de leur commande?
> 
> Bon moi j'annule tout, c trop long, ça m'a saoulé.
> Non je déconne, si il faut j'y vais moi même en chine le chercher.



J'ai viré l'argent sur leur compte donc je te promets que j'ai été débité


----------



## STEFIX13 (16 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Pas avant l'expédition .
> 
> Attention si tu vas en Chine ça risque de doubler le prix de ton achat


C'est peut etre une question con mais quelle expédition de chine, de hollande ou de ta ville?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------




ArisM a dit:


> J'ai viré l'argent sur leur compte donc je te promets que j'ai été débité


Tu crois que le mode de paiement joue sur le délai d'expédition?


----------



## Raoul3187 (16 Novembre 2009)

Raoul3187 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis impressionné par la vitesse de livraison d'Apple . J'ai commandé le mien (i7) le 8 novembre et normalement, d'après le suivi UPS, il arrive aujourd'hui. (il est à l'aéroport de ma ville à l'heure où j'écris ce message). Finalement, pas besoin de commander en avance



Bon bha voila, je viens de recevoir le mien  Déballage prévu cet aprem 
et normalement, mercredi, 4go de ram de chez MacWay de plus pour gonfler la bête.
18kg le colis, pfiouuu.


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

WÉ !!

MAC REÇU ! Je pense que plein de toulousains vont avoir la même bonne surprise ce matin. Il me tarde ce soir, pour installer et tester la bête.

Bravo (dans mon cas) sur les délais pour les gars d'Apple et d'UPS.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------




Raoul3187 a dit:


> Bon bha voila, je viens de recevoir le mien  Déballage prévu cet aprem
> et normalement, mercredi, 4go de ram de chez MacWay de plus pour gonfler la bête.
> 18kg le colis, pfiouuu.



J'ai commandé la mienne chez Crucial, j'espère aussi avoir les 4 go supplémentaires mardi


----------



## HJrud (16 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> WÉ !!
> 
> MAC REÇU ! Je pense que plein de toulousains vont avoir la même bonne surprise ce matin. Il me tarde ce soir, pour installer et tester la bête.
> 
> ...




Content pour toi  Quelle config ? tu l'as commandé quand ?


----------



## zeio (16 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un a "merge tnst NL til" comme transporteur pour son imac?
> Y a un rapport avec TNT vous pensez?
> ...




J'ai exactement la même chose que toi. Acheté aussi le 21/10, il y a marqué "Merge In Tnst NL Til" dans mon suivi (ça n'a aucun rapport avec tnt). Je n'ai pas encore de numéro UPS. Apparemment on est quelques uns dans ce cas là, à priori ça signifie que l'imac est parti de chine en conteneur (cargo) de la chine vers la hollande. Donc délais bien plus longs. J'ai appelé apple ce matin qui m'a dit que ce sera probablement livré le 27 novembre (et on aura notre numéro de suivi à la fin de cette semaine). Pour certains c'est parti en avion (arrivée de chine super rapide) pour d'autre en bateau (et c'est long). Quand je vois ceux qui l'ont commandé après le 5 novembre et qui le reçoivent déjà, y a de quoi râler  
Patience, patience....


----------



## STEFIX13 (16 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> J'ai exactement la même chose que toi. Acheté aussi le 21/10, il y a marqué "Merge In Tnst NL Til" dans mon suivi (ça n'a aucun rapport avec tnt). Je n'ai pas encore de numéro UPS. Apparemment on est quelques uns dans ce cas là, à priori ça signifie que l'imac est parti de chine en conteneur (cargo) de la chine vers la hollande. Donc délais bien plus longs. J'ai appelé apple ce matin qui m'a dit que ce sera probablement livré le 27 novembre (et on aura notre numéro de suivi à la fin de cette semaine). Pour certains c'est parti en avion (arrivée de chine super rapide) pour d'autre en bateau (et c'est long). Quand je vois ceux qui l'ont commandé après le 5 novembre et qui le reçoivent déjà, y a de quoi râler
> Patience, patience....


Ah ok super, et ceux qui ont commandé le jour même le 20/10, c'est livré en pouss-pouss, comment ca se passe.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Novembre 2009)

Raoul3187 a dit:


> Bon bha voila, je viens de recevoir le mien  Déballage prévu cet aprem
> et normalement, mercredi, 4go de ram de chez MacWay de plus pour gonfler la bête.
> 18kg le colis, pfiouuu.


Et à partir de quand tu as eu un numéro de suivi de ton colis ? J'ai commandé le mien le 14 novembre...


----------



## Dailyplanet (16 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Et il a toujours pas bougé de Chine?
> Sinon pour moi j'ai pas de 31 dans le code chez moi sinon j'aurais pris a partir de la pour le mettre sur TNT...


 
J'ai exactement ça dans l'AppleStore US:
*Shipped on: Nov 14, 2009 via TNT International Express*
*Delivers:*
*Tracking #: 31XXXXXXXXX (11 chiffres)*
et il est toujours à Shanghai


----------



## Yip (16 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> WÉ !!
> 
> MAC REÇU ! Je pense que plein de toulousains vont avoir la même bonne surprise ce matin. Il me tarde ce soir, pour installer et tester la bête.
> 
> ...




Alors, alors, on bave ici ! 

Dis-nous tout, vite !!! :love:

Et avec quelques photos, mmmh...  ?


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> J'ai exactement ça dans l'AppleStore US:
> *Shipped on: Nov 14, 2009 via TNT International Express*
> *Delivers:*
> *Tracking #: 31XXXXXXXXX (11 chiffres)*
> et il est toujours à Shanghai



Quelle merde, je pense que mon iMac est dans un carton a coté du tient.
Au fait MISE A JOUR pour ma commande:

Date de livraison estimée	23 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	18 Nov. 2009

Donc c'est passé du 16 Novembre au 18 Novembre...
J'espère simplement que nos iMac partiront rapidement de Chine...

EDIT : Mon numéro de série commence par W8945XXXXX


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

Yip a dit:


> Alors, alors, on bave ici !
> 
> Dis-nous tout, vite !!! :love:
> 
> Et avec quelques photos, mmmh...  ?



Bon, pour l'instant, je n'ai qu'un gros carton marron à côté de la fontaine à eau. Ce soir je pourrai vous en dire un peu plus. D'autres doivent l'avoir reçu et l'utilisent, mais bâ, ils disent rien ! Allez, envoyez !


----------



## Psychotaupe (16 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Ta situation est vraiment étrange, as-tu essayer d'appeler Apple pour avoir une explication ? Si tu veux mon avis ils vont raccourcir le délai mais sait-on jamais ?



Je viens d'appeler  l'apple Store, et j'ai confirmation, pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas de news de  leur imac et qui languissent en voyant ceux qui l'ont reçu, qu'ajouter un disque  dur de 2To à la place de 1 To était une mauvaise idée si on souhaitait recevoir  le joujou rapidement. C'est bien le disque dur qui bloque et qui rajoute  beaucoup de délai... si j'avais j'aurais investi dans un disque dur externe  firewire 800 à la place


----------



## zeio (16 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Quelle merde, je pense que mon iMac est dans un carton a coté du tient.
> Au fait MISE A JOUR pour ma commande:
> 
> Date de livraison estimée	23 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)
> ...




Je suis dans le même cas. Ma commande aussi estime la date de livraison pour le 23, et la date en dessous vient aussi de changer en passant du 16 au 17 novembre.
(et j'avais reçu le mail de facture tout à l'heure moi aussi) Donc nos trois imacs sont dans le même conteneur ! 
Bon, c'est long......


----------



## graphmac (16 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas. Ma commande aussi estime la date de livraison pour le 23, et la date en dessous vient aussi de changer en passant du 16 au 17 novembre.
> (et j'avais reçu le mail de facture tout à l'heure moi aussi) Donc nos trois imacs sont dans le même conteneur !
> Bon, c'est long......



Même situation pour moi


----------



## Francois57000 (16 Novembre 2009)

ben , il n'y avait plus de place dans le conteneur pour le mien !!

commandé le 23/10 et toujours livraison "Novembre" !!!


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

graphmac a dit:


> Même situation pour moi



zeio et graphmac : Vous avez aussi une livraison avec Kuhne & Nagel? Ou TNT?
J'espère qu'ils vont se bouger le cucu en Chine pour envoyer nos ptits bijoux pour qu'on puisse en profiter dès mercredi surtout que c'est bientôt le 17 Novembre là-bas...


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

HJrud a dit:


> Content pour toi  Quelle config ? tu l'as commandé quand ?



J'ai commandé un i7 sans l'ajout de RAM, car je me doutais que ça allait faire perdre du temps et que je la trouvais ultrachère.


----------



## Dailyplanet (16 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas. Ma commande aussi estime la date de livraison pour le 23, et la date en dessous vient aussi de changer en passant du 16 au 17 novembre.
> (et j'avais reçu le mail de facture tout à l'heure moi aussi) Donc nos trois imacs sont dans le même conteneur !
> Bon, c'est long......


 
Snif...snif...  moi j'ai toujours livraison estimée le 23/11.
J'aimerai bien aussi que ça passe au 16/11 :hein:


----------



## graphmac (16 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> zeio et graphmac : Vous avez aussi une livraison avec Kuhne & Nagel? Ou TNT?



*via Merge In Tnst NL Til pour moi*


----------



## sirromano1er (16 Novembre 2009)

Quelqu'un sait si les iMac i7 sont dispo à l'apple store du Louvre?
Je repartirais bien avec la bête ce soir.. hehe


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

Psychotaupe a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler  l'apple Store, et j'ai confirmation, pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas de news de  leur imac et qui languissent en voyant ceux qui l'ont reçu, qu'ajouter un disque  dur de 2To à la place de 1 To était une mauvaise idée si on souhaitait recevoir  le joujou rapidement. C'est bien le disque dur qui bloque et qui rajoute  beaucoup de délai... si j'avais j'aurais investi dans un disque dur externe  firewire 800 à la place



Attention je pense qu'ils t'ont raconté n'importe quoi car j'ai demandé un disque dur de 2To et j'ai une estimation de livraison pour le 18/11 (maxi le 23/11). Je croise les doigts pour toi !


----------



## Yip (16 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Ce soir je pourrai vous en dire un peu plus. D'autres doivent l'avoir reçu et l'utilisent, mais bâ, ils disent rien ! Allez, envoyez !



Ouais ! :love:
Les autres, aboulez les infos !! 

Pis ma demande de photos c'était un peu pour plaisanter, un iMac I7 doit fortement ressembler à un C2D, mais c'est un peu une tradition ici, comme de dire qu'après une mise à jour, Safari est plus rapide


----------



## zeio (16 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part sur l'apple store us j'ai "via Merge In Tnst NL Til" comme info pour le transporteur, pour l'imac (conteneur cargo)
Puis synchreon pour l'apple remote
Toujours livraison 23 novembre estimée.


ArisM je pense que "Kuhne & Nagel" est l'équivalent de mon synchreon mais pour la Suisse


----------



## Raoul3187 (16 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Et à partir de quand tu as eu un numéro de suivi de ton colis ? J'ai commandé le mien le 14 novembre...



J'ai eu mon numéro le 14 novembre, il est resté introuvable sur UPS jusqu'a hier matin, et Apple donné une date pour le 23. Et hier dans la journée, changement, livraison pour aujourd'hui.

Je fini de réinstaller là, miam miam, il est super silencieux, plus que mon mac mini 2009 2,26ghz.


----------



## Liljah (16 Novembre 2009)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait si les iMac i7 sont dispo à l'apple store du Louvre?
> Je repartirais bien avec la bête ce soir.. hehe



J'y suis passé samedi (La foule qu'il y a la bas c'est hallucinant!) et ils n'avaient aucunes infos à donner sur la réception, en tout cas ils n'ont aucuns Quad core en stock.
Je ne le savais pas mais dans le store directement on n'a pas droit au taux de 1,9% comme sur internet mais au taux initial qui est de 8%.


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> J'y suis passé samedi (La foule qu'il y a la bas c'est hallucinant!)



Pareil, j'y suis passé jeudi je crois. Impressionnant le nombre de gens qui s'intéressent au Mac. Et le lieu est simplement grandiose.


----------



## sirromano1er (16 Novembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> J'y suis passé samedi (La foule qu'il y a la bas c'est hallucinant!) et ils n'avaient aucunes infos à donner sur la réception, en tout cas ils n'ont aucuns Quad core en stock.
> Je ne le savais pas mais dans le store directement on n'a pas droit au taux de 1,9% comme sur internet mais au taux initial qui est de 8%.




merci pour ta réponse!
de quel taux parles tu?


----------



## Liljah (16 Novembre 2009)

sirromano1er a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse!
> de quel taux parles tu?


Dans le cas d'un financement avec sofinco pour payer en plusieurs fois.
Je parlais surtout dans mon cas, car je n'ai pas envie d'allonger cash 1900&#8364;.
Donc pour ceux qui ne savent pas:
Magasin Apple store le taux de financement est à environ 8%
Apple store online le taux "offre du moment" est à 1.9%

En voyant les gens sortir avec les 27" j'étais déjà content, et bein non ce n'était pas les Quad core


----------



## STEFIX13 (16 Novembre 2009)

Bon alors les gars il est comment ce I7, on veut des infos bordel


----------



## mataran (16 Novembre 2009)

Le monstre est arrivé !!!  bravo UPS !
Ce soir c'est la fête à bibi !
Je vous en parlerai prochainement dans le forum
Bon courage et patience pour ceux qui attendent encore


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> Le monstre est arrivé !!!  bravo UPS !
> Ce soir c'est la fête à bibi !
> Je vous en parlerai prochainement dans le forum
> Bon courage et patience pour ceux qui attendent encore



Yeah ! Content pour toi ! Profite bien du monstre


----------



## dgarait (16 Novembre 2009)

Mon i7 est là lui aussi ........WHAOUU c'est pas mal ... Sauf pour safari qui s'ouvre en tout petit c'est bizarre ce truc ! Je sais, je viens du pc ! Sinon l'écran est immense, c'est déroutant, mais ont s'habitue vite   la souris et pas mal mais bof pas si terrible que ca en fait


----------



## tomtom53 (16 Novembre 2009)

Félicitation pour ton acquisition et merci pour ton avis


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

Voilà, mon premier post depuis i7. Pour l'instant, à part vous dire que l'écran est très, très grand, je ne vais pas pouvoir faire mieux. Superbe objet, écran magnifique, ça va vite et tout et tout. J'attends d'installer des applis pour le torturer un peu, mais je doute avoir de mauvaises surprises


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

dgarait a dit:


> Mon i7 est là lui aussi ........WHAOUU c'est pas mal ... Sauf pour safari qui s'ouvre en tout petit c'est bizarre ce truc ! Je sais, je viens du pc ! Sinon l'écran est immense, c'est déroutant, mais ont s'habitue vite   la souris et pas mal mais bof pas si terrible que ca en fait



Tu peux agrandir le texte dans Safari 



eFraid a dit:


> Voilà, mon premier post depuis i7. Pour l'instant, à part vous dire que l'écran est très, très grand, je ne vais pas pouvoir faire mieux. Superbe objet, écran magnifique, ça va vite et tout et tout. J'attends d'installer des applis pour le torturer un peu, mais je doute avoir de mauvaises surprises



Si tu savais comme je t'envie . Le torture pas trop sinon tu auras affaire à moi


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

SI, un petit souci tout de même&#8230; Vu la taille de l'écran, je déborde toujours du tapis avec la souris (je suis  obligé d'en avoir car j'ai un bureau en verre et la souris ne marche pas sinon). C'est juste une question d'habitude j'imagine, mais pour l'instant c'est juste agaçant.


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> SI, un petit souci tout de même Vu la taille de l'écran, je déborde toujours du tapis avec la souris (je suis  obligé d'en avoir car j'ai un bureau en verre et la souris ne marche pas sinon). C'est juste une question d'habitude j'imagine, mais pour l'instant c'est juste agaçant.



Système D : deux tapis de souris côte à côte


----------



## Francois57000 (16 Novembre 2009)

félicitations aux nouveaux acquéreurs !

A ma grande surprise, malgré une commande le 23/10 toujours rien ...  pas de news ... expédition : "Novembre" 
Alors après plusieurs appels auprès du Store France ..  on me passe un "supervisor" ..  qui me dit ..  mais non monsieur AUCUN quad core n'a été expédié en France !!!

"Vraiment ?? " lui  dis-je" alors sur les forums il doit y avoir plusieurs centaines de menteurs !!!!"

Sans remettre d'aucune façon vos paroles en doutes pouvez vous m'envoyer en MP des photos de vos nouveaux monstres, sur lequel apparaît le fameux i5 ou i7  afin que je les fasses parvenir à ce supervisor pour qu'il arrête de prendre les clients pour des cons !!

Merci de votre aide!!


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

Francois57000 a dit:


> félicitations aux nouveaux acquéreurs !
> 
> A ma grande surprise, malgré une commande le 23/10 toujours rien ...  pas de news ... expédition : "Novembre"
> Alors après plusieurs appels auprès du Store France ..  on me passe un "supervisor" ..  qui me dit ..  mais non monsieur AUCUN quad core n'a été expédié en France !!!
> ...



Dégouté pour toi ! Prouve lui que tu n'es pas un con et peut être parviendra-t-il à faire bouger les choses pour toi et d'autres dans ton cas .


----------



## billboc (16 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> SI, un petit souci tout de même Vu la taille de l'écran, je déborde toujours du tapis avec la souris (je suis  obligé d'en avoir car j'ai un bureau en verre et la souris ne marche pas sinon). C'est juste une question d'habitude j'imagine, mais pour l'instant c'est juste agaçant.



vivement un tapis 16/9e


----------



## eFraid (16 Novembre 2009)

Rhalalala  plus de 2 heures pour le transfert de données en FW800 depuis MBP. La haine&#8230;


----------



## mataran (16 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Yeah ! Content pour toi ! Profite bien du monstre



Merci figaro
Je réponds en ce moment même sur la bête ! C'est ... énôôôôrme !
Mise en route nickel, récupération des données à partir de mon disque externe, no problem
Le 24" était déjà impressionnant mais là, la résolution est proprement INCROYABLE ! C'est ce qui m'a frappé en premier (avec la taille de l'écran), alors...
le réglage de luminosité est meilleur que sur le 24" CD 3,06 (je l'ai eu pendant 10 jours)
La vitesse d'affichage est foudroyante 
Pour certains, l'affichage semblera petit mais on s'habitue vite (à moins d'avoir des problèmes de vue, pour ma part je porte des lunettes, no problem)
J'utilise Logic Pro 9 et là... c'est le bonheur total :rateau::rateau::rateau:
Ca va vite vite vite très vite !!!!
Voilà voilà les premières impressions
La magic mouse est un petit bijou, on s'habitue vite à la manipuler
etc. etc. 
à suivre...


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Rhalalala  plus de 2 heures pour le transfert de données en FW800 depuis MBP. La haine


Moi je vais copier le tout sur un HDD en FW 800 pour que ce soit le plus rapide possible à l'arrivée de la bête 



mataran a dit:


> Merci figaro
> Je réponds en ce moment même sur la bête ! C'est ... énôôôôrme !
> Mise en route nickel, récupération des données à partir de mon disque externe, no problem
> Le 24" était déjà impressionnant mais là, la résolution est proprement INCROYABLE ! C'est ce qui m'a frappé en premier (avec la taille de l'écran), alors...
> ...



J'avais effectivement pu tester la luminosité en magasin, rien à voir ! (j'utilise d'ailleurs un utilitaire qui s'appelle Shades et qui rajoute un voile gris au 24").

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience, je pense m'habituer rapidement à l'affichage et puis il est toujours temps d'agrandir la taille du texte . La différence de vitesse je vais la sentir sur iMovie 09 et les temps d'encodages 

J'ai trop hâte !


----------



## billboc (16 Novembre 2009)

merci pour tous ces détails !!!
n'oubliez pas qu'il n'y a pas de petits détails vous pouvez nous en pondre des pages vous n'aurez aucunes remarques désobligeantes 
c'est bon de vous lire....


----------



## mataran (16 Novembre 2009)

Je souhaite aux futurs acquéreurs de recevoir leur machine très rapidement
moi j'y retourne
A bientôt tchussss


----------



## maog (16 Novembre 2009)

Certains ont des tracking id de Kuehne & Nagel ... mais pourquoi pas tout le monde ?
c'est apple qui fourni le numéro de tracking ?

J'aimerai bien savoir ou il est moi aussi mon iMac 27" ; parceque a part Merge In Tnst NL Til
 je ne sait pas grand chose...


----------



## Francois57000 (16 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Dégouté pour toi ! Prouve lui que tu n'es pas un con et peut être parviendra-t-il à faire bouger les choses pour toi et d'autres dans ton cas .



Merci !

mais pour ce faire j'ai besoin d'aide  !!  et pour l'instant RIEN


----------



## Yip (16 Novembre 2009)

Francois57000 a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> mais pour ce faire j'ai besoin d'aide  !!  et pour l'instant RIEN



Bah mets lui des copies d'écran de ce post, il sera bien forcé de te croire...


----------



## billboc (16 Novembre 2009)

au fait est-ce que certain d'entre vous ont des problèmes avec leur écran du genre scintillement, flash blanc, écran noir etc... y a des ricains qui ont eu des mauvaises surprises :mouais:

http://gallery.me.com/gianlucamanzo#100191


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

Francois57000 a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> mais pour ce faire j'ai besoin d'aide  !!  et pour l'instant RIEN



arg . Bon dès que je le recevrai je t'enverrai une copie d'écran !


----------



## dgarait (16 Novembre 2009)

Capture d'écran d'istats pro sur mon i7 tout neuf


----------



## zeio (16 Novembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui n'ont encore rien reçu... Voici les infos que j'ai pour ma part. Sur l'apple store il m'affiche une livraison le 23 nov (pour rappel je l'ai commandé le 21 oct  ) mais par téléphone le gars de chez apple me dit qu'il voit le 27 nov comme date de livraison dans son système..... Alors que ça a été expédié le 12 Novembre ! Comment est-ce possible ?!


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

dgarait a dit:


> Capture d'écran d'istats pro sur mon i7 tout neuf



frimeur . Bien joué, 8Go de RAM c'est confortable


----------



## STEFIX13 (16 Novembre 2009)

Franchement moi j'ai l'impression que leur suivi de commande c'est un peu du n'importe quoi, il ferait mieux de ne pas en faire on se prendrait moins la tête.


----------



## dgarait (16 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> frimeur . Bien joué, 8Go de RAM c'est confortable



AH je l'ai tellement attendu celui-là  j'ai brancher ma tablette graphique wacom intruos3 et franchement la navigation avec le stylet et beaucoup plus facile qu'avec la magic mouse ! c'est peut-être le temps de m'y faire .... en tout les cas, je suis vraiment pas déçu mais plutôt enchanté !


----------



## ArisM (16 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'ont encore rien reçu... Voici les infos que j'ai pour ma part. Sur l'apple store il m'affiche une livraison le 23 nov (pour rappel je l'ai commandé le 21 oct  ) mais par téléphone le gars de chez apple me dit qu'il voit le 27 nov comme date de livraison dans son système..... Alors que ça a été expédié le 12 Novembre ! Comment est-ce possible ?!



J'ai exactement le même suivi d'envoi pour ma commande! Expédiée le 12 Nov pour une livraison prévue le 23 Nov....

J'espère que la date du 18 Nov ne signifie pas la date d'envoi depuis la Chine mais celui de la réception du iMac en hollande...
Je me permettrai de les appeler demain pour en savoir un peu plus si je n'ai pas de nouvelles...


----------



## zeio (16 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même suivi d'envoi pour ma commande! Expédiée le 12 Nov pour une livraison prévue le 23 Nov....
> 
> J'espère que la date du 18 Nov ne signifie pas la date d'envoi depuis la Chine mais celui de la réception du iMac en hollande...
> Je me permettrai de les appeler demain pour en savoir un peu plus si je n'ai pas de nouvelles...



J'espère que tu arriveras à leur tirer les vers du nez, moi je n'ai pas eu des infos très précises...
J'espèrais cette semaine mais maintenant je m'attends pas vraiment à l'avoir avant lundi prochain :/ vendredi, avec un coup de chance...


----------



## Dailyplanet (17 Novembre 2009)

Bouuuuuuu  le mien y tourne en rond à l'aéroport de Shanghai :mouais::mouais::mouais:
Voici le status de TNT

*17 Nov 2009* 09:09:15* Pudong International Airport* Shipment In Transit.
14 Nov 2009 22:53:00 Shanghai Shipment In Transit.
14 Nov 2009 22:43:25 Shanghai Shipment In Transit.
*14 Nov 2009* 22:10:38* Pudong International Airport* Shipment Received.
14 Nov 2009 21:37:16 Shanghai Shipment Collected From Sender.


----------



## lennoyl (17 Novembre 2009)

Salut,
j'ai reçu le mien hier comme prévu.
Aucun problème à signaler pour le moment (pas de bruit bizarre en changeant la luminosité). Les seuls soucis que j'ai c'est pour me faire au clavier sans pavé et à la magic mouse (je cherche une application capable d'activer/desactiver le defilement de la magic mouse suivant l'application que l'on utilise, car avec certaines, ça peut provoquer des problèmes au moindre toucher involontaire)

j'espère que vous aurez vite vos imac


----------



## ArisM (17 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même suivi d'envoi pour ma commande! Expédiée le 12 Nov pour une livraison prévue le 23 Nov....
> 
> J'espère que la date du 18 Nov ne signifie pas la date d'envoi depuis la Chine mais celui de la réception du iMac en hollande...
> Je me permettrai de les appeler demain pour en savoir un peu plus si je n'ai pas de nouvelles...



Bon alors j'ai appeler Mme Apple et elle m'a indiqué que le numéro de tracking Kuhne & Nagel est un numéro interne Apple. Kuhne & Nagel est un transporteur interne qui va acheminer mon iMac en Hollande par je ne sais quoi (j'espère pas en pirogue....) et qui le transmettra à UPS ou TNT pour une livraison en Suisse.

Il est censé être expédié depuis la Chine le 12 Novembre mais il peut y avoir des retards (surement mon cas) et donc pas moyen de savoir où il est... Mme Apple m'a dit que d'ici 2 jours j'aurai un tracking UPS ou TNT et qu'il fallait continuer à faire saturer le serveur Apple Statut! Voilà donc pas plus d'informations, elle n'était pas très bavarde...

Bref je ne sais pas si je l'aurai avant le 23... 



Dailyplanet a dit:


> Bouuuuuuu  le mien y tourne en rond à l'aéroport de Shanghai :mouais::mouais::mouais:
> Voici le status de TNT
> 
> *17 Nov 2009* 09:09:15* Pudong International Airport* Shipment In Transit.
> ...



Boouuuuhhh, ils font quoi les types? MdR ils font dey pyramides avec nos cartons ou quoi?


----------



## zeio (17 Novembre 2009)

Rien de neuf dans mon suivi.... ça commence à faire vraiment très long cette histoire.
Je pense pas non plus l'avoir avant le 23. A mon avis la date que m'a donné le gars de chez apple (le 27 nov) est même plus proche de la vérité. sachant que la fnac vient de repousser d'une semaine la disponibilité des imac chez elle, j'imagine qu'ils sont dans le même cargo. Peut-être le capitaine était bourré il a pris la direction du Groenland...


----------



## Dailyplanet (17 Novembre 2009)

En attendant la livraison on s'occupe comme on peut :bebe::bebe:
et pour en savoir plus sur notre iMac, grâce au numéro de série:
http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


----------



## zeio (17 Novembre 2009)

Je ne trouve pas mon numéro de série moi.

Je remarque que sur l'apple store le délai de livraison des imac i5/i7 commandés maintenant est passé à "7 à 10 jours". Ca veut dire en gros que ceux qui commande leur imac aujourd'hui le reçoive dans 1 semaine environ, c'est à dire en gros comme moi, qui l'ai commandé le 21 octobre


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas mon numéro de série moi.
> 
> Je remarque que sur l'apple store le délai de livraison des imac i5/i7 commandés maintenant est passé à "7 à 10 jours". Ca veut dire en gros que ceux qui commande leur imac aujourd'hui le reçoive dans 1 semaine environ, c'est à dire en gros comme moi, qui l'ai commandé le 21 octobre


Il s'agit d'un délai d'expédition


----------



## zeio (17 Novembre 2009)

Ah ok. Je me suis emporté, ça n'empêche pas qu'on a toujours pas notre numéro de suivi nous :hein:

Au fait, en attendant (et pour enfoncer le clou) les chanceux pourrait ils poster par ici des photo de la bête ? (ça a été demandé plus haut et toujours rien !)


----------



## ArisM (17 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> En attendant la livraison on s'occupe comme on peut :bebe::bebe:
> et pour en savoir plus sur notre iMac, grâce au numéro de série:
> http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html



Trop bien! 

Je remarque que mon iMac a été produit dans la semaine 45, c'est à dire la semaine du 2 au 8 Novembre et qu'il n'est toujours pas parti... C'est nul... En gros c'était un des premier fabriqué mais un des derniers à quitter la Chine...

Dommage...


----------



## Dailyplanet (17 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas mon numéro de série moi...


 
Dans *l'état de commandes* de ton compte AppleStore, tu affiches* tous les détails* et là tu clique sur* imprimer la facture*. Le numéro de série est dessus


----------



## mataran (17 Novembre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> au fait est-ce que certain d'entre vous ont des problèmes avec leur écran du genre scintillement, flash blanc, écran noir etc... y a des ricains qui ont eu des mauvaises surprises :mouais:
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/gianlucamanzo#100191



Pas de soucis pour l'instant. Tout est nickel. Pas de bruit, affichage impec.
Je referai une batterie de tests ce soir. Tchusss

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




Francois57000 a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> mais pour ce faire j'ai besoin d'aide  !!  et pour l'instant RIEN



Je fais une photo ce soir et je la mets dans le forum. Comme cela ils seront bien obligés de te croire ! Tchusss


----------



## Oripi (17 Novembre 2009)

Le délais d'expédition des i5 est passé du 18 au 27 Novembre à la Fnac... au moment où je l'ai commandé il était annoncé pour le 12 Novembre...
Je commence à avoir les boules, je l'ai commandé à la fnac pour avoir 5% de réduction, mais j'ai l'impression que ces 5% vont me couter cher en temps d'attente !

Petite questions : On parles beaucoup des i7, mais quelqu'un a-t-il déjà reçu un i5 ?
Quelqu'un aurait commandé à la fnac ? Et l'aurait reçu ? Ou aurait des infos sur la livraison ?

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Dans *l'état de commandes* de ton compte AppleStore, tu affiches* tous les détails* et là tu clique sur* imprimer la facture*. Le numéro de série est dessus


Ma facture n'est pas établie... elle l'est au bout de combien de temps ? (commande passée samedi 14 novembre)


----------



## mataran (17 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Ma facture n'est pas établie... elle l'est au bout de combien de temps ? (commande passée samedi 14 novembre)



A ma connaissance, la facture est établie une fois le matériel expédié et le compte débité. A ce moment, il est possible de cliquer sur "imprimer la facture" dans le suivi de commande.
Tchusss


----------



## ArisM (17 Novembre 2009)

J'allais dire la même chose...

A ce qu'il parait la facture est établie lorsque ta CC a été débitée (ou non si tu as fait un virement bancaire) et que le matériel a été expédié.

Malheureusement dans mon cas, le iMac est expédié depuis jeudi passé. J'ai également reçu ma facture jeudi passé mais toujours pas de tracking fonctionnel pour savoir ou se trouve le iMac...

En gros, j'ai pas l'impression que ça change grand chose... :mouais:


----------



## cyril 76 (17 Novembre 2009)

Salut, 
après avoir reçu mon iMac core i7, vendredi 13/11, voici quelques news :

il est magnifique !!!   superbe design (ça fais plus lèger que l'ancienne génération).
vraiment très rapide, que ce soit sur internet ou avec d'autre application, l'écran a une qualité d'image incroyable, des couleurs sublime, la magic mouse est très sympa à utilisé (elle demande un peu d'adaptation), le clavier est génial (j'avais peur, car il n'y à pas de pavé numérique)....

je suis hyper content de mon achat, et je pense que le mois prochain, je commanderais 2 barrettes de RAM 2Go, pour le passé à 8Go.

si vous avez des questions, n'hésité pas !!! 

c'est mon 1er Mac, donc je suis en plaine phase d'apprentissage !!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> A ma connaissance, la facture est établie une fois le matériel expédié et le compte débité. A ce moment, il est possible de cliquer sur "imprimer la facture" dans le suivi de commande.
> Tchusss


Bon, c'est pas pour tout de suite


----------



## Damonzon (17 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> je commanderais 2 barrettes de RAM 2Go, pour le passé à 8Go.



Une barette de 4 go te permettra de garder encore un slot de disponible et de pouvoir passer à 12 go dans les mois ou années à venir. Seul inconvénient c'est le prix d'une barette de 4g mais en faisant le calcul d'acheter par tranche de 2x2go, le jour ou tu veux passer à 12go ou 16go il faudra remplacer toutes tes barrettes. 

Enfin je dis ça comme ça


----------



## Knuckles (17 Novembre 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> Une barette de 4 go te permettra de garder encore un slot de disponible et de pouvoir passer à 12 go dans les mois ou années à venir. Seul inconvénient c'est le prix d'une barette de 4g mais en faisant le calcul d'acheter par tranche de 2x2go, le jour ou tu veux passer à 12go ou 16go il faudra remplacer toutes tes barrettes.
> 
> Enfin je dis ça comme ça



Juste une question qui peut paraitre stupide...mais 12 ou 16 Go de RAM...est ce vraiment utile ?  Enfin je veux dire, cette mémoire va t-elle vraiment être exploité...les applications vont elle s'ouvrir encore plus vite etc etc...qu'est ce que ca va apporter concrètement comparé à du 4 ou 8 Go de RAM


----------



## figaro (17 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> Salut,
> après avoir reçu mon iMac core i7, vendredi 13/11, voici quelques news :
> 
> il est magnifique !!!   superbe design (ça fais plus lèger que l'ancienne génération).
> ...



Encore merci pour le retour d'expérience, j'ai encore + hâte maintenant . Je songe aussi à passer à 8Go de RAM le mois prochain mais ça va dépendre de mes dépenses en cadeaux de Noël lol.



Damonzon a dit:


> Une barette de 4 go te permettra de garder encore un slot de disponible et de pouvoir passer à 12 go dans les mois ou années à venir. Seul inconvénient c'est le prix d'une barette de 4g mais en faisant le calcul d'acheter par tranche de 2x2go, le jour ou tu veux passer à 12go ou 16go il faudra remplacer toutes tes barrettes.
> 
> Enfin je dis ça comme ça



H.S : Bien vu ! Malheureusement je viens de voir que Macway ne vendait pas de barettes de 4Go, j'imagine que c'est encore trop chère l'unité ? 







N'est ce pas mieux d'avoir que des barrettes de même capacité ? [4x2Go=8Go plutôt que (2x2Go)+(1x4Go)=8Go]


----------



## Damonzon (17 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Bien vu ! Malheureusement je viens de voir que Macway ne vendait pas de barettes de 4Go, j'imagine que c'est encore trop chère l'unité ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pourtant en faisant une recherche chez le même fournisseur on trouve bien 	

Mémoire 4 Go SODIMM DDR3 1066 MHz
4 Go en DDR3 = 249,00  TTC :rose:


----------



## pomme85 (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour !

Je rejoins votre groupe, j'ai commandé aujourd'hui un iMac 27" Core i7 dont Apple pévoit l'expédition le 1er décembre et la livraison le 10, mais j'espère bien voir les délais diminuer petit à petit... :love:


----------



## cedbh (17 Novembre 2009)

J'ai commandé mon i 7 dimanche, et j'ai toujours "novembre" pour l'expédition.

C'est quand même bizarre que ce soit si différent d'une commande à l'autre...


----------



## KuMike (17 Novembre 2009)

le mien est commande ...
Expedition début décembre ...

on attend ^^


----------



## brembo (17 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je rejoins votre groupe, j'ai commandé aujourd'hui un iMac 27" Core i7 dont Apple pévoit l'expédition le 1er décembre et la livraison le 10, mais j'espère bien voir les délais diminuer petit à petit... :love:


Ne pensez-vous pas que vous avez une date pour l'envoi et la livraison relativement précise car cette date serait liée au délai qu'annonce Apple lors de la commande sur leur site (en effet, aujourd'hui + 10 jours ouvrés correspond au 1er décembre), alors que le mien (comme celui de cedbh d'ailleurs) ont été commandés alors que la date de départ était renseignée à "novembre" sur l'Apple store en ligne. Je ne pense pas qu'ensuite Apple fasse des mises à jour de ces données (tant pis pour nous, restons sur cet agaçant "novembre"), si ce n'est par le mail de la confirmation de l'envoi de l'Imac de l'usine. Ils estiment ensuite à une bonne semaine le temps nécessaire à la livraison au domicile de l'acheteur?


----------



## pomme85 (17 Novembre 2009)

En effet c'est précis mais ils annoncent une date d'expédition de 7 à 10 jours, donc j'espère que ce sera plus 7 que 10  et puis selon eux la livraison se ferait en 1 semaine mais certaines personnes se sont fait livrer leur iMac plus rapidement ! Voilà pourquoi j'espère, au final, avoir mon Mac un peu plus tôt que prévu !


----------



## ArisM (17 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> En effet c'est précis mais ils annoncent une date d'expédition de 7 à 10 jours, donc j'espère que ce sera plus 7 que 10  et puis selon eux la livraison se ferait en 1 semaine mais certaines personnes se sont fait livrer leur iMac plus rapidement ! Voilà pourquoi j'espère, au final, avoir mon Mac un peu plus tôt que prévu !



Malheureusement cela ne s'applique pas a tout le monde.
iMac i7 standard commandé le 24 Oct.
"Expédié" le 12 Novembre.
Après 5 jours toujours pas de tracking fonctionnel et puis annoncé pour une livraison au plus tard le 23 Novembre...

Ce qui fait long! Enfin l'espoir fait vivre... 
J'espère me tromper et le recevoir plus rapidement que ce qu'ils annoncent...


----------



## brembo (17 Novembre 2009)

@ pomme85 : Ce sera peut être 7 jours si tu n'as pas prise d'option, genre disque 2 To... (quoique l'i7 est considéré comme une option)

Par expérience, j'ai toujours eu les délais les plus long car j'ai toujours pris des options (disque + rapide, écran anti reflet).
J'ai commandé le 13/11, j'aurai peut être un peu d'avance sur toi.


----------



## cyril 76 (17 Novembre 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> Une barette de 4 go te permettra de garder encore un slot de disponible et de pouvoir passer à 12 go dans les mois ou années à venir. Seul inconvénient c'est le prix d'une barette de 4g mais en faisant le calcul d'acheter par tranche de 2x2go, le jour ou tu veux passer à 12go ou 16go il faudra remplacer toutes tes barrettes.
> 
> Enfin je dis ça comme ça



Salut, pour l'instant je préfère prendre seulement 2 barrettes de 2Go, car je pense, pour l'instant, que 8Go de Ram c'est largement suffisant.

et c'est vrai que les barrettes de 4Go sont assez cher, et après l'achat d'un iMac à 2000, on va se calmé un peu car il y a les fêtes de fin d'année qui arrive !!!


----------



## figaro (17 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> En effet c'est précis mais ils annoncent une date d'expédition de 7 à 10 jours, donc j'espère que ce sera plus 7 que 10  et puis selon eux la livraison se ferait en 1 semaine mais certaines personnes se sont fait livrer leur iMac plus rapidement ! Voilà pourquoi j'espère, au final, avoir mon Mac un peu plus tôt que prévu !



Je te félicite de nouveau ici pour ton achat .

Personnellement pour résumer une nouvelle fois j'avais commandé le 03/11, confirmé le 03/11 (paiement CB), j'ai reçu une note d'expédition le 16/11 (à 9h) avec une estimation de livraison le 18/11 (donc 2 jours !) et un maximum du 23/11.

Aujourd'hui mon iMac se situe à Cologne je crois (à 11h), il est donc possible que mon iMac arrive effectivement le 18/11 ou maximum le 19/11. J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas d'imprévus .



> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/11/2009	11:05	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON


----------



## pomme85 (17 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> @ pomme85 : Ce sera peut être 7 jours si tu n'as pas prise d'option, genre disque 2 To... (quoique l'i7 est considéré comme une option)
> 
> Par expérience, j'ai toujours eu les délais les plus long car j'ai toujours pris des options (disque + rapide, écran anti reflet).
> J'ai commandé le 13/11, j'aurai peut être un peu d'avance sur toi.



Je n'ai pas pris d'option.

Peut-être que les délais moins long ne s'appliquent pas à tout le monde mais je garde espoir, c'est ce qui me permet de patienter


----------



## brembo (17 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pris d'option.
> 
> Peut-être que les délais moins long ne s'appliquent pas à tout le monde mais je garde espoir, c'est ce qui me permet de patienter


Tenons nous au courant, nos machines partirons peut être sur la même palette .


----------



## eFraid (17 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> c'est mon 1er Mac, donc je suis en plaine phase d'apprentissage !!!



Pas mal alors pour un premier Mac. Si tu es un switcher, tu dois maintenant voir de quoi il s'agit 

Pour faire un petit retour après quelques heures passées avec mon mac (i7), en un seul mot, ça dépoulpe. Écran magique, vitesse foudroyante (lancement de Photoshop en deux secondes top chrono), le tout dans un silence quasi total (mes disques durs externes font plus de bruit et ils sont plutôt silencieux).

Un petit mot d'encouragement à tous ceux qui attendent, sachez que ce n'est pas en vain.

J'ai rajouté 4 go de Ram commandée chez crucial, installée en moins de deux minutes. Ça ne vaut pas le coup de prendre l'option sur le Store. C'est plus cher et ça rallonge les délais.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> J'ai rajouté 4 go de Ram commandée chez crucial, installée en moins de deux minutes. Ça ne vaut pas le coup de prendre l'option sur le Store. C'est plus cher et ça rallonge les délais.


tu ad constaté une difference avec ces 4go de Ram en plus au fait ?


----------



## figaro (17 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> tu ad constaté une difference avec ces 4go de Ram en plus au fait ?



+1 car après vérifications je n'utilise en général pas les 4Go donc je me demandais si tu arrivais à utiliser plus de 4Go et avec quels logiciels .

http://forums.macg.co/5287482-post1844.html


----------



## cyril 76 (17 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Pas mal alors pour un premier Mac. Si tu es un switcher, tu dois maintenant voir de quoi il s'agit



Salut,

oui je suis un switcher, j'ai toujours été sous Windows, que se soit XP, Vista, ou même 7 (avec le PC portable de ma copine), ça faisais environ 2 ans que je voulais passé sur MAC.


----------



## figaro (17 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> oui je suis un switcher, j'ai toujours été sous Windows, que se soit XP, Vista, ou même 7 (avec le PC portable de ma copine), ça faisais environ 2 ans que je voulais passé sur MAC.



Puisque tu es switcher, je te conseille vivement le site Rhinos-Mac pour toutes les tâches quotidiennes. J'en profite pour te conseiller mon site pour des screencasts concernant des applications diverses iFiGaRo Screencasts (version podcast HD / version podcast iPod)


----------



## cyril 76 (17 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Puisque tu es switcher, je te conseille vivement le site Rhinos-Mac pour toutes les tâches quotidiennes. J'en profite pour te conseiller mon site pour des screencasts concernant des applications diverses iFiGaRo Screencasts (version podcast HD / version podcast iPod)



Je te remercie, c'est sympa de ta part !!!


----------



## eFraid (17 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> tu ad constaté une difference avec ces 4go de Ram en plus au fait ?



Pas vraiment au premier coup d'il. Mais en y regardant de plus près (capture), alors que je suis en utilisation "légère", on voit que pas mal de RAM est réquisitionnée. Je pense donc que ça vaut le coup de pousser à 8, tant que le prix de la RAM reste bas.


----------



## STEFIX13 (17 Novembre 2009)

Mon état actuel d'expédition vient de passer du 17/11 au 18/11, si ils me font ça tous les jours je vais péter un plomb moi.
Ca bouge chez vous?


----------



## zeio (17 Novembre 2009)

Mon expédition est passée au 18 nov aussi (hier) sinon, rien de nouveau sous le soleil (livraison estimée le 23 nov)


----------



## ArisM (17 Novembre 2009)

Personne n'a d'Update ce soir?
Espérons que notre beau petit iMac est arrivé en Hollande ce soir pour une livraison probable demain dans la journée 

Je rêve je rêve....


----------



## Dailyplanet (17 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Personne n'a d'Update ce soir?
> Espérons que notre beau petit iMac est arrivé en Hollande ce soir pour une livraison probable demain dans la journéerêve....


.                                                                                                               

Le mien vient d'arriver en Europe :rateau:
17 Nov 2009*	22:04:06*	Arnhem Hub*	Shipment In Transit.*


----------



## Xian (17 Novembre 2009)

Ça y est ! un i7 commandé : expédition 1er décembre (nous sommes le 17 novembre et le site indiquait 7 à 10 jours; on en perd déjà 3 à 6...) livraison, le 12... Patience.

Je reviens vous dire si je suis content dans ... presque un mois... 

Il faut rester


----------



## ArisM (17 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> .
> 
> Le mien vient d'arriver en Europe :rateau:
> 17 Nov 2009*    22:04:06*    Arnhem Hub*    Shipment In Transit.*



Trop bien! J'espère vraiment que le mien a fait le voyage avec...!
Tiens nous au courant sur la livraison demain


----------



## figaro (17 Novembre 2009)

cyril 76 a dit:


> Je te remercie, c'est sympa de ta part !!!



Pas de problème . Si tu apprécies (ou pas) le podcast laisse donc un commentaire sur iTunes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------




Xian a dit:


> Ça y est ! un i7 commandé : expédition 1er décembre (nous sommes le 17 novembre et le site indiquait 7 à 10 jours; on en perd déjà 3 à 6...) livraison, le 12... Patience.
> 
> Je reviens vous dire si je suis content dans ... presque un mois...
> 
> Il faut rester



Félicitations et patience 



Dailyplanet a dit:


> .
> 
> Le mien vient d'arriver en Europe :rateau:
> 17 Nov 2009*	22:04:06*	Arnhem Hub*	Shipment In Transit.*



Frimeur...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Novembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Ça y est ! un i7 commandé : expédition 1er décembre (nous sommes le 17 novembre et le site indiquait 7 à 10 jours; on en perd déjà 3 à 6...) livraison, le 12... Patience.
> 
> Je reviens vous dire si je suis content dans ... presque un mois...
> 
> Il faut rester



C'est précisé jours ouvrables, et ils donnent automatiquement la date en comptant 10jours ouvrables, donc en fait... Ca t'avance pas tellement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h01 ----------




eFraid a dit:


> Pas vraiment au premier coup d'il. Mais en y regardant de plus près (capture), alors que je suis en utilisation "légère", on voit que pas mal de RAM est réquisitionnée. Je pense donc que ça vaut le coup de pousser à 8, tant que le prix de la RAM reste bas.



Ils entendent quoi par "wired" et "active"? Et idem pour "free" et "inactive" ?


----------



## figaro (18 Novembre 2009)

Wired = résidente (je sais pas ce que ça veut dire)
Free = disponible (RAM non utilisée)
Active = active (RAM utilisée)
Inactive = inactive (non utilisable, je sais pas pourquoi)

Je sais pas grand chose mais j'espère que ça t'avancera un tout petit peu lol


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Novembre 2009)

Pas bien clair tout ça... si quelqu'un en sait plus sur et passe par ici ça sera l'occasion de comprendre un peu le fonctionnement de la RAM. Je me suis fais plusieurs fois la remarque en consultat le moniteur d'activité d'ailleurs.


----------



## HJrud (18 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> C'est précisé jours ouvrables, et ils donnent automatiquement la date en comptant 10jours ouvrables, donc en fait... Ca t'avance pas tellement
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h01 ----------
> 
> ...




Je ne veux pas dire de bêtises mais à mon avis :

wired = en cours d'utilisation
active = ram maximum utilisable
inactive = ram non utilisable
free = ram non utilisée

je pense que tu as 3,5Go seulement d'utilisable car peut être que tu tournes actuellement en 32bits (3,5Go ce qui correspond au maximum de ram reconnu sur les systèmes 32bits me semble-t-il). Je pense qu'en passant en 64bits Snow Leopard tu auras bien toute ta ram active.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Novembre 2009)

HJrud a dit:


> je pense que tu as 3,5Go seulement d'utilisable car peut être que tu tournes actuellement en 32bits (3,5Go ce qui correspond au maximum de ram reconnu sur les systèmes 32bits me semble-t-il). Je pense qu'en passant en 64bits Snow Leopard tu auras bien toute ta ram active.


Pourtant j'ai lu, lu et relu que le système (SL) est bien en 64bits


----------



## HJrud (18 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Pourtant j'ai lu, lu et relu que le système (SL) est bien en 64bits



J'avais Snow Leopard sur mon ancien MacBook Pro et il démarrait par défaut en 32bits, je ne sais pas si pour le nouvel iMac c'est pareil. Mais je te conseille de redémarrer ton iMac en maintenant les touches 6 et 4 du clavier pour le forcer à démarrer en 64bits s'il ne le fait pas par défaut.

Sinon cherches sur les forums ou sur google un petit utilitaire qui s'appelle quelque chose comme 32 64 bits selector, je ne sais plus exactement désolé    Mais c'est ce que j'utilisais pour m'assurer que mon Mac démarrait automatiquement en 64bits sans avoir à chaque fois à presser les touches 6 et 4. 

Fais ça et dis moi si ça change quelque chose pour la ram active


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Novembre 2009)

Tu confonds pas kernel et system des fois ?...


----------



## HJrud (18 Novembre 2009)

Je parle du système d'exploitation donc Snow Leopard pas du noyau


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Novembre 2009)

Bon, dans ce cas je maintiens avoir lu et relu qu'il est censé démarrer en 64bits tout seul comme un grand... (alors que le kernel reste en 32bits)
Enfin ça reste à vérifier mais plusieurs personnes semblait d'accord sur ces 2 points dans une news de MacGé.


----------



## HJrud (18 Novembre 2009)

Ben le plus simple pour en être sûr, tu redémarres ta machine en appuyant sur 6 et 4 et tu verras si ça à changer quelque chose concernant la ram^^.

Mais le système ET le noyau doivent être en 64bits, vas dans le menu  Pomme --> à propos de ce Mac --> plus d'informations, dans la rubrique Logiciels, tu dois lire « Noyau et extension 64 bits ».


Et ici le petit programme pour sélectionner le lancement en 32 ou 64 bits par défaut :  http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/992591/SMS/32- or 64-bit Kernel Startup Mode Selector.zip


----------



## MaxDG (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir sur le suivi de commande que mon iMax 27" i7 8GB et 2To DD viens d'etre transmis au transporteur (TNT j'ai l'impression). Les numeros de suivie de colis ne sont pas encore disponible et j'ai commandé le 9/11.
Sur le order statut il me prevois une livraison pour le 29/11 evidemement sujet a changement.

Voila si sa peut en rassurer certain, il me semble avoir lu que l'expedition se fesais attendre pour certaines personne ayant commandé 2To de DD.

Max


----------



## ArisM (18 Novembre 2009)

Pureeeeeeeee toujours rien! Il est ou de foutu iMac! Ça commence a bien faire... Ça fait 6 jours qu'il a été expedie avec leur transporteur interne Kune & Nagel avec un tracking non fontionnel! Étant donne que d'autres Suisses ont leur iMac finalement en Europe jesperais avoir un tracking UPS ou TNT ce matin mais rien du tout...

Suis déçu... Snif


----------



## figaro (18 Novembre 2009)

MaxDG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de voir sur le suivi de commande que mon iMax 27" i7 8GB et 2To DD viens d'etre transmis au transporteur (TNT j'ai l'impression). Les numeros de suivie de colis ne sont pas encore disponible et j'ai commandé le 9/11.
> Sur le order statut il me prevois une livraison pour le 29/11 evidemement sujet a changement.
> ...



A vrai dire j'ai commandé 2To et je serai livré cette après-midi ou demain (j'ai eu UPS au téléphone à l'instant et le suivi de colis dit qu'il est parti de Paris à 6h15 pour Angers qui est à 3h de route).


----------



## Dailyplanet (18 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Pureeeeeeeee toujours rien! Il est ou de foutu iMac! Ça commence a bien faire... Ça fait 6 jours qu'il a été expedie avec leur transporteur interne Kune & Nagel avec un tracking non fontionnel! Étant donne que d'autres Suisses ont leur iMac finalement en Europe jesperais avoir un tracking UPS ou TNT ce matin mais rien du tout...


 
Ca roule pour moi. J'ai téléphonné à TNT et la livraison est prévue vendredi ...
ch'uis comme St-Thomas...j'veux voir pour le croire :mouais:


----------



## ArisM (18 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Ca roule pour moi. J'ai téléphonné à TNT et la livraison est prévue vendredi ...
> ch'uis comme St-Thomas...j'veux voir pour le croire :mouais:



Excellent! j'espère que tu le recevra d'ici vendredi... Et jespere aussi avoir des nouvelles dans la journée pour une livraison vendredi aussi...

Je comprends pas la politique Apple qui dit livrer les commandes dans l'ordre de leur arrivee...
Lorsque ça quitte lusine Apple en Chine ilnya aucune logique quant au transporteur et suivi de l'article je trouve...

Bref peut être que je suis trop ingénieur...


----------



## Dailyplanet (18 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> ...Lorsque ça quitte lusine Apple en Chine ilnya aucune logique quant au transporteur et suivi de l'article je trouve...


Baaah, ils donnent un peu de travail à tous les transporteurs 

Ah au fait, j'ai commandé une Applecare. Je la reçois vendredi.
J'ai aussi commandé 2x2Go de RAM...aussi avant vendredi.
J'aurai du boulot ce week-end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## figaro (18 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Baaah, ils donnent un peu de travail à tous les transporteurs
> 
> Ah au fait, j'ai commandé une Applecare. Je la reçois vendredi.
> J'ai aussi commandé 2x2Go de RAM...aussi avant vendredi.
> J'aurai du boulot ce week-end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hehe, le plus long c'est l'attente, pour la RAM tu retire une ou deux vis et c'est bon


----------



## ArisM (18 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Baaah, ils donnent un peu de travail à tous les transporteurs
> 
> Ah au fait, j'ai commandé une Applecare. Je la reçois vendredi.
> J'ai aussi commandé 2x2Go de RAM...aussi avant vendredi.
> J'aurai du boulot ce week-end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



J'ai reçu la RAM aujourd'hui! J'espère que le iMac suivra cette semaine...
Sinon à titre d'exemple j'ai commandé un câble USB sur eBay le 4 Novembre depuis Taiwan et il est arrivé hier... Vous allez me dire que ça ne pèse que quelque grammes oui mais bon il a pris l'avion lui au moins, mon iMac vient en Vélo ou Pirogue je ne sais pas LOL :rateau:

Ah l'attente est longue........... :hein:


----------



## Dailyplanet (18 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> J'ai reçu la RAM aujourd'hui! J'espère que le iMac suivra cette semaine...


 
Tu as pris quoi comme RAM ? Oublie...j'avais pas vu ta signature !
Par contre le tien, c'est un W8 et fabriqué la semaine 46, comme le mien ?


----------



## ArisM (18 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Tu as pris quoi comme RAM ? Oublie...j'avais pas vu ta signature !
> Par contre le tien, c'est un W8 et fabriqué la semaine 46, comme le mien ?



Semaine 45! Semaine 45! Mec! Ca veut rien dire, il a été produit une semaine avant et il arrivera une semaine après!

Combien tu as payé la RAM? Je l'ai acheté chez Microspot (Toppreise) à 121 CHF livré

EDIT: Numéro de série W8945XXXXX!


----------



## Dailyplanet (18 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> ...Combien tu as payé la RAM? Je l'ai acheté chez Microspot (Toppreise) à 121 CHF livré


 
Purée...j'ai oublié de voir sur Toppreise 
Je l'ai acheté chez NextWay pour CHF 152.- port compris. Quel boulet je fais :hein:

Bon là on sort un peu du sujet


----------



## STEFIX13 (18 Novembre 2009)

Juste par curiosité quelqu'un sait combien de temps met un Cargo pour venir de Chine vers l'Europe?
Je crois que le mien a été attaqué par les pirates somaliens, c'est pas possible


----------



## Dailyplanet (18 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Juste par curiosité quelqu'un sait combien de temps met un Cargo pour venir de Chine vers l'Europe?
> Je crois que le mien a été attaqué par les pirates somaliens, c'est pas possible


 
Voilà ce que j'ai dans le suivi TNT:
17 Nov 2009 09:09:15* Pudong International* Airport Shipment In Transit
17 Nov 2009 22:04:06* Arnhem Hub* Shipment In Transit


----------



## STEFIX13 (18 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'ai dans le suivi TNT:
> 17 Nov 2009 09:09:15* Pudong International* Airport Shipment In Transit
> 17 Nov 2009 22:04:06* Arnhem Hub* Shipment In Transit


 

Oui mais moi apparemment c'est un Cargo maritime


----------



## Karimaimemesuive (18 Novembre 2009)

En cargo maritime, généralement cela prend 1 mois pour relier la chine à l'europe ( j'ai bossé dans la logistique ) donc je suis pas persuadé que le bestiot nous sois livré sous peu. le délai de livraison estimé le 23 (*SUJET A CHANGEMENT*) prend tout son sens :rateau:
Wait and see! pour ma part commandé le 20 octobre et toujours pas de tracking!!


----------



## ArisM (18 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Juste par curiosité quelqu'un sait combien de temps met un Cargo pour venir de Chine vers l'Europe?
> Je crois que le mien a été attaqué par les pirates somaliens, c'est pas possible



Idem pour moi! Normal qu'ils aient attaqués nos iMacs ils étaient sur une Pirogue!
Commandé le 24 Oct, expédié le 12 Nov et toujours pas en Europe...

J'ai simplement un tracking Kuhne & Nagel...
Et l'AppleCar est déjà actif à partir du 12 Nov! Evidemment l'iMac me lachera le 13 Nov 2012 et je l'aurai dans le c***... :mouais:

En tout cas personne ne sait où se trouve l'iMac... Ni le support Apple, ni moi... Dommage...


----------



## pomme85 (18 Novembre 2009)

C'est quand même bizarre que d'autres ont été livrés avant vous alors qu'il ont commandé plus tard :mouais:


----------



## Dailyplanet (18 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> ...En tout cas personne ne sait où se trouve l'iMac... Ni le support Apple, ni moi... Dommage...


 
T'annules ta commande et t'en refait une nouvelle :casse::king::sick: Non je rigole !


----------



## figaro (18 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> C'est quand même bizarre que d'autres ont été livrés avant vous alors qu'il ont commandé plus tard :mouais:



Tout à fait d'accord ! Même si je fais parti des heureux qui l'ont reçu en l'ayant commandé plus tard (03/11), c'est vraiment pas normal, d'autant plus que j'ai pris core i7 et 2To donc une grosse personnalisation !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------




Dailyplanet a dit:


> T'annules ta commande et t'en refait une nouvelle :casse::king::sick: Non je rigole !



Tu rigoles mais j'ai failli le faire, heureusement que non car le lendemain j'avais une notification d'expédition (et je l'ai reçu ce matin) 

D'ailleurs je n'ai pas pris le temps de l'annoncer ce matin (je prenais des photos ) mais AYAIT JE L'AI RECU !!!!!!!!!!!

Premières impressions excellentes mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé à fond car il me fallait réinstaller le système et transférer mes données. Plus d'infos ce soir ou demain je pense .


----------



## ArisM (18 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> T'annules ta commande et t'en refait une nouvelle :casse::king::sick: Non je rigole !



Ouais j'aurai du! Enfin j'ai quand même payé par virement bancaire le 24 Octobre! Et quand tu les appelles ils te demandent pourquoi tu veux savoir ou se trouve le iMac et j'ai simplement répondu parce qu'il devrait être la! 

Et j'ai ajouté qu'il me semble que de nombreux utilisateurs ayant commandé les iMac après moi sont livrés et là il m'a dit qu'ils utilisent plusieurs compagnies pour faire les envois et ça dépends des quantités etc... mais ça ne reste pas logique! :hein:

Il m'a finalement annoncé que le 24 Novembre serait la date de livraison maximum!

Le pire est que l'AppleCare est déjà activé pour le iMac! Franchement ça me gave un peu. Si il a un défaut à la livraison ce iMac je vais tout casser et le renvoyer en EXPRESS chez Apple! :rateau: Le pire c'est que j'en ai besoin pour travailler chez moi... C'est pas pour simplement faire joujoux 

Je vous envie ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu... Profitez un max!

EDIT: Dire que certains qui ont commandés le 20 Octobre n'ont toujours pas d'avis d'envoi!


----------



## Psychotaupe (18 Novembre 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai la mort..., imac commandé le 24 Octobre, date d'expédition prévu le 1er Décembre... tous les jours je regarde le suivi des fois que ça ait changé et que ça ait de l'avance...

Je félicite ceux qui l'ont reçu en le commandant aprés, mais je comprends toujours pas pourquoi dans mon cas personnel, ils ont décidé que je l'aurais aprés... c'est vraiment étrange...


----------



## zeio (18 Novembre 2009)

Rien de nouveau non plus de mon côté. i7 commandé le 21 oct. Date de livraison estimé le 23 et date de prise en charge par UPS le 18 nov mais il ne s'est rien produit aujourd'hui pour le moment.


----------



## graphmac (18 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Rien de nouveau non plus de mon côté. i7 commandé le 21 oct. Date de livraison estimé le 23 et date de prise en charge par UPS le 18 nov mais il ne s'est rien produit aujourd'hui pour le moment.



Pareil, rien n'avance sur mon dossier, il est au point mort...
Je pense que tous va se débloquer d'un coup mais quand...:rateau::rateau:


----------



## STEFIX13 (18 Novembre 2009)

Alleluia ça bouge, qui connait le transporteur NL distribution center?


----------



## zeio (18 Novembre 2009)

C'est cool ça. Vu que tu l'as commandé le même jour que moi je crois (21 oct) et que tu as les mêmes infos que moi y a intérêt à ce que ça bouge sur mon apple store aussi


----------



## HJrud (18 Novembre 2009)

"Novembre" for ever


----------



## STEFIX13 (18 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> C'est cool ça. Vu que tu l'as commandé le même jour que moi je crois (21 oct) et que tu as les mêmes infos que moi y a intérêt à ce que ça bouge sur mon apple store aussi


 

Ca y est j'ai un numéro de suivi ups, livraison prévue vendredi, on tient le bon bout.
Et toi t'en es où?


----------



## ArisM (18 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai un numéro de suivi ups, livraison prévue vendredi, on tient le bon bout.
> Et toi t'en es où?



Ahhhhhh Main arbitre! Ah non rien à voir...
Pour ma part toujours rien!


----------



## felixthekat (19 Novembre 2009)

Ca y est pour moi j'ai recu le fameux mail d'expedition! Expedié le 18/11 reception prevue avant le 20/11 c'est a dire tres vite!! 
Commande faite le 7/11 d'un I5


----------



## brembo (19 Novembre 2009)

felixthekat a dit:


> Ca y est pour moi j'ai recu le fameux mail d'expedition! Expedié le 18/11 reception prevue avant le 20/11 c'est a dire tres vite!!
> Commande faite le 7/11 d'un I5


tu ne dois pas être un chat noir... lol


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai un numéro de suivi ups, livraison prévue vendredi, on tient le bon bout.
> Et toi t'en es où?



Sapristi tu as du pot. Moi toujours rien....
Toujours 18 novembre pour expédition au client
Et 23 Nov livraison estimée......

Ils t'estimaient le 23 et maintenant UPS te dit vendredi ?
La chance. Moi rien, que dalle........pas de numéro de suivi et toujours le "via Merge In Tnst NL Ti"


----------



## brembo (19 Novembre 2009)

Changement de statut sur le site US : "Prepared for shipment" 

Cela bouge un peu là bas.


----------



## graphmac (19 Novembre 2009)

Ca bouge dans les parages..

État actuel de lexpéditionLivraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)19 Nov. 2009
Transporteur assigné
NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

avec enfin un numéro de suivi par contre pas de tracking pour le moment.


----------



## STEFIX13 (19 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Sapristi tu as du pot. Moi toujours rien....
> Toujours 18 novembre pour expédition au client
> Et 23 Nov livraison estimée......
> 
> ...


 

Ils m'estimaient la livraison au 24/11, puis hier elle est passée au 20/11.
T'en fais pas ça va bouger chez toi aussi, nos imacs devaient certainement être dans le même container. Je croise les doigts pour toi.

Vivement demain, bon we en perspective héhé


----------



## graphmac (19 Novembre 2009)

Juste une petite question.

Le transporteur NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER n'a pas de site pour suivre une expédition ?

Merci.


----------



## STEFIX13 (19 Novembre 2009)

graphmac a dit:


> Juste une petite question.
> 
> Le transporteur NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER n'a pas de site pour suivre une expédition ?
> 
> Merci.


 

C'est une plateforme de distribution hollandaise, tu devrais avoir un n° de suivi UPS d'ici ce soir, t'inquiétes pas tu devrais commencer à sentir la bonne odeur de l'aluminium.


----------



## graphmac (19 Novembre 2009)

Super çà veut dire, peut être une livraison pour Lundi


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

Alors là je jubile  comme un gamin qui va recevoir son cadeau de Noël.
D'ailleur c'est ce que j'ai dit à ma femme: "Je m'offre *mon* cadeau de Noël!"

Status du transporteur:
19 Nov 2009 10:03:09* Geneva Out For Delivery*.

Ch'uis plus qu'à 100Km de mon iMac 27 :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

Enfin j'ai eu aussi mon NL distribution center ce matin. j'espère avoir mon numéro d'ups dans la journée.
Tu me donnes espoir pour demain (ou samedi?), une livraison cette semaine serait le top. Sinon, long week end 
Merci Stefix pour tes encouragements !


----------



## graphmac (19 Novembre 2009)

Zeio, je suis dans le même cas que toi 
Mais je ne suis pas certain que nos amis livrent le Samedi.


----------



## STEFIX13 (19 Novembre 2009)

Bon le mien est à Paris, ça confirme une livraison pour demain, soit 7 jours après l'expédition, finalement les délais d'Apple sont respectés.

Ca sent bon la pomme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------

Question à 100 balles: quelqu'un sait si le livreur UPS appelle avant de livrer le colis, histoire de pas le rater, parce qu'alors là je peux décéder instantanément sur le champ.


----------



## Eaglelouk (19 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Bon le mien est à Paris, ça confirme une livraison pour demain, soit 7 jours après l'expédition, finalement les délais d'Apple sont respectés.
> 
> Ca sent bon la pomme.
> 
> ...




Ils m'ont toujours appelé pour avoir plus de précision sur l'adresse. C'est tout.
Par contre tu peux récupérer ton colis chez UPS le soir si jamais tu le rates.. mais d'un côté à Paris.. je dis bonjour les embouteillages moi


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Bon le mien est à Paris, ça confirme une livraison pour demain, soit 7 jours après l'expédition, finalement les délais d'Apple sont respectés.
> 
> Ca sent bon la pomme.
> 
> ...




Toujours pas de numéro UPS de mon côté ! Je suis aussi sur paris, snif !


----------



## STEFIX13 (19 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Toujours pas de numéro UPS de mon côté ! Je suis aussi sur paris, snif !


 

Non moi je suis sur Marseille, mais mon colis est actuellement à Paris.
Patience, ça arrive


----------



## felixthekat (19 Novembre 2009)

En effet je crois qu'il n'y a pas de livraison le samedi! mon colis vient de partir de Bruxelles je devrais donc l'avoir demain a paris... esperons que le livreur passe quand je suis chez moi...


----------



## ArisM (19 Novembre 2009)

Toujours pas d'évolution pour ma part! Pas de numéro TNT ou UPS...
Ca commence à faire long 7 jours depuis le mail d'expédition (12 Nov) pour une commande du 24 Oct d'un iMac i7 standard!

Suis vraiment déçu...

J'ai toujours ça : 

Date de livraison estimée	23 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	19 Nov. 2009

Hier j'avais le 18 Nov. qui a changé vers 14h espérons que ça ne change pas au 20 Nov....


----------



## figaro (19 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de poster une galerie photo de la bête que j'ai reçue hier .

http://www.ifigaro.com/galerie-photo-imac-27-core-i7-late-2009-920

J'ai fais ça en vitesse, je rajouterai probablement des infos ce soir.

De plus j'ai effectué un comparatif avec mon iMac 24" 3,06Ghz mais idem je posterai ce soir (malheureusement il faut reprendre le travail !)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Novembre 2009)

Le comparatif m'intéresse bien ! 
Sympa la table en passant


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Toujours pas d'évolution pour ma part! Pas de numéro TNT ou UPS...


 
Ben t'as pas de pot ArisM 
Allez! je suis de tout coeur avec toi...on positive


----------



## Eaglelouk (19 Novembre 2009)

Pour infos, l'an dernier j'ai reçu mon MBP Unibody un samedi midi par UPS.


----------



## STEFIX13 (19 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Toujours pas d'évolution pour ma part! Pas de numéro TNT ou UPS...
> Ca commence à faire long 7 jours depuis le mail d'expédition (12 Nov) pour une commande du 24 Oct d'un iMac i7 standard!
> 
> Suis vraiment déçu...
> ...


 
Moi j'ai eu mon numéro UPS tard hier soir, donc désespère pas, je suis sur que tu l'auras ce soir.


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Toujours pas d'évolution pour ma part! Pas de numéro TNT ou UPS...
> Ca commence à faire long 7 jours depuis le mail d'expédition (12 Nov) pour une commande du 24 Oct d'un iMac i7 standard!
> 
> Suis vraiment déçu...
> ...




je pense que ton imac est avec le notre donc ca va venir vite ! je pense que les imac sont arrivés en hollande et qu'ils ont en des milliers à enregistrer alors ca vient petit à petit


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Novembre 2009)

Personne ici n'a commandé le 14 novembre (samedi) ? Ceux qui ont commandé le 13 ont eu un mail annoncant l'expédition en date du 18 novembre hier, et j'espère avoir une nouvelle similaire aujourd'hui...


----------



## ArisM (19 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> je pense que ton imac est avec le notre donc ca va venir vite ! je pense que les imac sont arrivés en hollande et qu'ils ont en des milliers à enregistrer alors ca vient petit à petit



J'espère j'espère.... La date sur la page Apple Status n'a pas encore changé pour le 20 Novembre, possible qu'il soit arrivé en Hollande et qu'il lui attribue un numéro de tracking pour un transporteur... Mais bon je ne m'attends pas à l'avoir cette semaine... 

Je persiste en disant que je ne comprends pas la manière dont les envois sont gérés... :mouais:


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Je viens de poster une galerie photo de la bête que j'ai reçue hier .
> 
> http://www.ifigaro.com/galerie-photo-imac-27-core-i7-late-2009-920
> 
> ...




Merci Figaro pour les images ! c'est top  
Tu n'as pas rencontré de soucis avec ton imac ? (genre pb d'écran, ralentissements, etc. comme on avait eu écho de nombreux soucis avec les 27" dernièrement ?) J'espère que ceux qui sont en train d'arriver n'auront pas ces soucis


----------



## brembo (19 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Personne ici n'a commandé le 14 novembre (samedi) ? Ceux qui ont commandé le 13 ont eu un mail annoncant l'expédition en date du 18 novembre hier, et j'espère avoir une nouvelle similaire aujourd'hui...


En ce qui me concerne, commande le 13/11 vers 17h00.
Mon statut sur le site US a changé ce matin, maintenant "prepared for shipment".

Je ne sais pas si commander un vendredi après midi ou un samedi change quoi que ce soit...


----------



## maryan (19 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Je viens de poster une galerie photo de la bête que j'ai reçue hier .
> 
> http://www.ifigaro.com/galerie-photo-imac-27-core-i7-late-2009-920
> 
> ...




MDR !!!! On a les mêmes fournisseurs lol !! même souris,même tapis de souris, même imprimante, même verre de bureau, juste ton 27" qui fait plus classe que mon 24":sick:


----------



## [H] (19 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, commande le 13/11 vers 17h00.
> Mon statut sur le site US a changé ce matin, maintenant "prepared for shipment".
> 
> Je ne sais pas si commander un vendredi après midi ou un samedi change quoi que ce soit...



Salut!

Moi, j'ai commandé le 12/11 au soir et le site US a changé ce matin :  "prepared for shipment".


----------



## figaro (19 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Le comparatif m'intéresse bien !
> Sympa la table en passant



Aucun problème pour le comparatif  (à mon avis vers 21h ce soir). Merci pour le compliment sur la table  (je devais en prendre une rouge et je ne regrette pas leur rupture de stock !).



zeio a dit:


> Merci Figaro pour les images ! c'est top
> Tu n'as pas rencontré de soucis avec ton imac ? (genre pb d'écran, ralentissements, etc. comme on avait eu écho de nombreux soucis avec les 27" dernièrement ?) J'espère que ceux qui sont en train d'arriver n'auront pas ces soucis



Salut zeio ! Je t'en prie pour les images .

Je n'ai rencontré aucun problème avec mon iMac ! Je ne l'ai reçu "qu'hier" donc c'est peut être trop tôt pour le dire mais je pense qu'ils ont résolus les divers problèmes évoqués plus tôt  !

Pour le moment j'ai encodé, surfé et joué à travers bootcamp (Left4Dead 2 en résolution maximum et options d'affichage maximum, c'était top ! ).



maryan a dit:


> MDR !!!! On a les mêmes fournisseurs lol !! même souris,même tapis de souris, même imprimante, même verre de bureau, juste ton 27" qui fait plus classe que mon 24":sick:



Excellent ! On dirait chez moi à part pour les enceintes (très jolies !) et le disque dur externe sur la gauche !

Permets moi de te dire que tu as bon goûts et que tes choix de matériels sont très pertinents  .

p.s : ton 24" ne fait pas tâche, je te rassure


----------



## ArisM (19 Novembre 2009)

Ah là là j'en peux plus...

Toujours la date du 19 Nov. mais sans numéro de transporteur TNT ou UPS... Est-ce que c'est pour ce soir? :mouais:

Dailplanet: tu l'as recu???


----------



## Eaglelouk (19 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Ah là là j'en peux plus...
> 
> Toujours la date du 19 Nov. mais sans numéro de transporteur TNT ou UPS... Est-ce que c'est pour ce soir? :mouais:
> 
> Dailplanet: tu l'as recu???



Moi c'est pire, j'ai pareil sauf pour la date.. qui est toujours au 18 novembre. Mais pas de numéro UPS pour l'instant. Just le fameux "NL machinchose".


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Novembre 2009)

Et bien toujours rien de mon côté... j'avais commandé le C2D le 12/11 pour me rétracter et prendre le i5.
On note quand même que ceux qui ont commandé le 13 sont livrés plus vite...


----------



## Flubiks (19 Novembre 2009)

Mon iMac C2D avec la carte 4850 est partie aujourd'hui!!!! Mon dieu que ca soulage de voir le mail d'expédition^^


----------



## ArisM (19 Novembre 2009)

WOUHOUHOUHOUHOUHOUHOU!

J'AI UN NUMERO TNT! WOUHOU!
Ah je suis soulagé! Bah dit donc! Maintenant espérons qu'ils arrivent à me le livrer jusqu'à demain soir! Sinon je vais le chercher à Genève!

Au fait j'ai ca : NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER. Mais le numéro est un 81XXXXXXXX et vu celui le numéro de Dailyplanet en 81XXXXXX ca devrait aussi être une livraison TNT...

Combien de temps jusqu'à ce qu'il vous donne le Tracking sur TNT?

ME REJOUIS!


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Pour le moment j'ai encodé, surfé et joué à travers bootcamp (Left4Dead 2 en résolution maximum et options d'affichage maximum, c'était top ! ).



Ca c'est une très bonne nouvelle car je n'ai pas trouvé de réels bench de l'imac i7 concernant les performances de cet imac avec les jeux (avec bootcamp notamment) left4dead 2 est un jeux récent donc c'est super si on peut y jouer en pleine résolution avec graphismes au max.!! Si tu testes d'autres jeux n'hésite pas à venir nous dire ce que ça donne ! (bioshock ou fallout 3 par exemple !  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------




ArisM a dit:


> WOUHOUHOUHOUHOUHOUHOU!
> 
> J'AI UN NUMERO TNT! WOUHOU!
> Ah je suis soulagé! Bah dit donc! Maintenant espérons qu'ils arrivent à me le livrer jusqu'à demain soir! Sinon je vais le chercher à Genève!
> ...



le numéro commançant par 81 n'est pas tnt ou ups mais ta référence Apple, qu'ils placent dans ton numéro de suivi en attendant le vrai numéro de suivi, lequel commencera par "1Z" etc.

Pour ma part j'ai eu ce numéro commancant par "81'" hier soir, et à l'instant je viens ENFIN de recevoir mon numéro de suivi UPS !!!!!!


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> J'AI UN NUMERO TNT! WOUHOU!
> Ah je suis soulagé! Bah dit donc! Maintenant espérons qu'ils arrivent à me le livrer jusqu'à demain soir! Sinon je vais le chercher à Genève!


 
YES  Je viens de recevoir mon i7 (17h15) via TNT. Il était encore à genève ce matin à 10h03.

Allez, ne pert pas espoir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------



zeio a dit:


> ...le numéro commançant par 81 n'est pas tnt ou ups mais ta référence Apple, qu'ils placent dans ton numéro de suivi en attendant le vrai numéro de suivi, lequel commencera par "1Z" etc...


 
Ah non, le numéro TNT est une suite de 9 chiffres (mais pas celui qui commance par 81) !
En tout cas pour moi c'est comme ça


----------



## Eaglelouk (19 Novembre 2009)

Numéro UPS reçu


----------



## ArisM (19 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> YES  Je viens de recevoir mon i7 (17h15) via TNT. Il était encore à genève ce matin à 10h03.
> 
> Allez, ne pert pas espoir
> 
> ...



Amuse toi bien en tout cas! 

Enfin ilya peu de temps j'ai commandé autre chose et le numéro 81XXX fonctionnait sur le site de TNT lorsque je faisais un tracking par numéro de référence client. Et il me semble que les commandes pour la Suisse sont livrées par TNT.

Maintenant si c'est UPS qui s'en occupe alors j'attends le 1Z...

Eaglelouk : Combien de temps entre le NL... et le numéro UPS?


----------



## graphmac (19 Novembre 2009)

Numéro UPS reçu à l'instant


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> ...Enfin ilya peu de temps j'ai commandé autre chose et le numéro 81XXX fonctionnait sur le site de TNT lorsque je faisais un tracking par numéro de référence client...


 
Ah ouais t'as raison, ça marche aussi avec le numéro 81...avec "référence client"
Autant pour moi


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Amuse toi bien en tout cas!
> 
> Enfin ilya peu de temps j'ai commandé autre chose et le numéro 81XXX fonctionnait sur le site de TNT lorsque je faisais un tracking par numéro de référence client. Et il me semble que les commandes pour la Suisse sont livrées par TNT.
> 
> ...




A mon avis ton imac était dans la même cargaison que nous, alors c'est juste une question de mise a jour dans leurs systèmes et tu auras les infos très vite.   (ce soir/cette nuit je pense)


----------



## brembo (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de recevoir le N° UPS. Il passe par l'Irlande, je pensais qu'il serait envoyé en Hollande.


----------



## [H] (19 Novembre 2009)

Idem :

Shipped on: Nov 19, 2009 via UPS Ireland | Print invoice 
Tracking #: 1Zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ca sent bon


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Novembre 2009)

Délai passé à "3 à 5 jours" sur l'apple store pour les i5 et i7... je m'impatiente officiellement


----------



## Yatre (19 Novembre 2009)

J'ai lu toutes les pages de cette discussion et j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice :

Commandé le 6, expédié le 14 et débité aujourd'hui le 19, mon iMac 27" i7 avec 4x2 Go est censé arrivé le 26 sur Paris ! Je patiente en vous lisant...


----------



## cedbh (19 Novembre 2009)

i7 Commandé dimanche 15, j'ai eu aujourd'hui l'avis d'expédition et le N° UPS.
Arrivée prévue le 23 chez moi... 
C'est du rapide!


----------



## franc0 (19 Novembre 2009)

j ai recu le mail d expediation cette aprem pour mon c2d hd4850


livraison prevu lundi


franc0


----------



## brembo (19 Novembre 2009)

cedbh a dit:


> i7 Commandé dimanche 15, j'ai eu aujourd'hui l'avis d'expédition et le N° UPS.
> Arrivée prévue le 23 chez moi...
> C'est du rapide!


Par curiosité, quel est le poids du colis, certains ont 17,5 kg et d'autres 19,5 kg.


----------



## cedbh (19 Novembre 2009)

19,5Kg.


----------



## felixthekat (19 Novembre 2009)

cedbh a dit:


> 19,5Kg.



Moi seulement 17,5kg... c'est un i5 en config de base


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

17,5kg chez moi (i7) arrivée prévue lundi !


----------



## brembo (19 Novembre 2009)

felixthekat a dit:


> Moi seulement 17,5kg... c'est un i5 en config de base


19,5 Kg pour mon i7, 2kg d'écart par rapport à l'i5, cela me parait beaucoup.

Des avis ??????????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------




zeio a dit:


> 17,5kg chez moi (i7) arrivée prévue lundi !


Mais quels sont donc ces 2 kg ?????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------

Le clavier numérique ????


----------



## figaro (19 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Ca c'est une très bonne nouvelle car je n'ai pas trouvé de réels bench de l'imac i7 concernant les performances de cet imac avec les jeux (avec bootcamp notamment) left4dead 2 est un jeux récent donc c'est super si on peut y jouer en pleine résolution avec graphismes au max.!! Si tu testes d'autres jeux n'hésite pas à venir nous dire ce que ça donne ! (bioshock ou fallout 3 par exemple !  )




J'ai Bioshock et Fallout 3 mais uniquement sur BootCamp, si tu veux je testerai ça ce week end . (à la limite si tu me le demandes je teste en vitesse demain pour Bioshock car il est déjà installé ).



Dailyplanet a dit:


> YES  Je viens de recevoir mon i7 (17h15) via TNT. Il était encore à genève ce matin à 10h03.



Cool ! Tu dois être au paradis 



zeio a dit:


> 17,5kg chez moi (i7) arrivée prévue lundi !



Le week-end va être long ! Courage 


Sinon j'ai enfin publié mon test mais j'ai oublié de parler de Left 4 Dead 2, je le ferai plutôt demain ou samedi en rajoutant une section au test.

http://www.ifigaro.com/test-de-limac-27-core-i7-28ghz-4go-de-ram-971

Bonne lecture pour ceux qui iront voir


----------



## brembo (19 Novembre 2009)

Merci Figaro, enjoy it


----------



## mataran (19 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> 19,5 Kg pour mon i7, 2kg d'écart par rapport à l'i5, cela me parait beaucoup.
> 
> Des avis ??????????
> 
> ...




C'est le ventilo de la CPU, il faut au moins ça


----------



## figaro (19 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Merci Figaro, enjoy it



Merci . j'espère que tu auras le tiens bientôt


----------



## zeio (19 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> 19,5 Kg pour mon i7, 2kg d'écart par rapport à l'i5, cela me parait beaucoup.
> 
> Des avis ??????????
> 
> ...



C'est rien je pense ce sont des imprécisions de chez ups, y a pas d'autre explication (j'ai moi aussi un i7 avec clavier numérique, 17,5kg)


Merci Figaro pour le test c'est super ! je veux bien, si tu as le temps de faire un test rapide de bioshock, histoire de dire si le jeu est jouable avec la résolution native et des options graphiques correctes !


----------



## figaro (19 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> C'est rien je pense ce sont des imprécisions de chez ups, y a pas d'autre explication (j'ai moi aussi un i7 avec clavier numérique, 17,5kg)
> 
> 
> Merci Figaro pour le test c'est super ! je veux bien, si tu as le temps de faire un test rapide de bioshock, histoire de dire si le jeu est jouable avec la résolution native et des options graphiques correctes !



Je t'en prie et pas de problème je te ferai ça demain . A mon avis on pourra mettre en résolution maximum et options graphiques maximum


----------



## brembo (19 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Merci . j'espère que tu auras le tiens bientôt


Actuellement livraison prévue pour le 23/11 (mais sujet à changement). Je vais essayer de prendre l'air ce WE, car après je pense que je passerai de très longues heures devant le monstre.

De nouveau merci pour ce test.


----------



## pomme85 (20 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Délai passé à "3 à 5 jours" sur l'apple store pour les i5 et i7... je m'impatiente officiellement



Tu es sûr ? pour moi ça reste à 5-7 jours, même sur le Store US !




cedbh a dit:


> i7 Commandé dimanche 15, j'ai eu aujourd'hui l'avis d'expédition et le N° UPS.
> Arrivée prévue le 23 chez moi...
> C'est du rapide!



Effectivement ! j'ai commandé le mien le 17, j'espère être livrée la semaine prochaine !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Novembre 2009)

cedbh a dit:


> i7 Commandé dimanche 15, j'ai eu aujourd'hui l'avis d'expédition et le N° UPS.
> Arrivée prévue le 23 chez moi...
> C'est du rapide!



A croire qu'ils ont plus d'i7 que d'i5 en stock...


----------



## Dailyplanet (20 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Ben je crois que j'ai trouvé
> Sur le carton (beige) j'ai 19.34 Kg et sur le bulletin de livraison 17.52


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Tu es sûr ? pour moi ça reste à 5-7 jours, même sur le Store US !


Mea culpa, je voulais dire 5 à 7 jours (c'était 7 à 10 en début de semaine  )



figaro a dit:


> Sinon j'ai enfin publié mon test mais j'ai oublié de parler de Left 4 Dead 2, je le ferai plutôt demain ou samedi en rajoutant une section au test.
> 
> http://www.ifigaro.com/test-de-limac-27-core-i7-28ghz-4go-de-ram-971
> 
> Bonne lecture pour ceux qui iront voir


Merci pour le test  Concernant l'encodage, ce serait intéressant de savoir ce que donnerait un i5 pour un encodage équivalent... En tout cas la question de la video est importante pour moi à moyen terme, et j'espère que l'i5 aura un réel gain par rapport au 24" 3,06GHz.
Je visais le 27" - 3,06GHz à la base justement, et ait poussé un peu côté finance pour avoir l'i5 supposant que le gain serait plus significatif comparé à mon 2,4GHz actuel.

Donc pour ceux qui recoivent un i5 aujourd'hui, si vous avez le temps de lancer ça


----------



## ArisM (20 Novembre 2009)

Bon j'ai maintenant la date du 20 Novembre comme date de ramassage. Il doit encore être en Hollande mais bon je devrais le recevoir ce lundi ou mardi qui vient a moins qu'il soit en Suisse la et qu'il le livre en fin de journée...

Et pourquoi pas demain... 

Sinon si vous vous intéressez aux benchmarks Gizmodo a fait un gros Test et les Core i5 sont incroyablement plus puissant sur tout! Et les i7 sont encore plus puissant et ils en viennent a la conclusion que pour la petite différence de prix le i7 se justifie énormément!

Je vous mets le lien d' l'article après dans un autre thread...


----------



## maog (20 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai bien recut le mail d'expédition mais impossible de suivre la livraison aucun numero de bon de transporteur ne m'es assigné (jai recut le mail le 18 a 21h et depuis plus rien).
Dans ma page de suivi libre service voila ce que j'ai :


Adresse d&#8217;expédition	XXXX  FR	18 Nov. 2009

Date de livraison estimée	30 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	25 Nov. 2009
Signée par

Vous pensez que cela signifie que mon imac sera expédié le 25 ? et donc livré le 30 ?

concernant les numéro voici ce que j'ai : 

Détails des références	Détails de l&#8217;expédition	Date
Votre numéro de commande
W9XXXXXXX
Numéros de commandes supplémentaires
7XXXXXXXXX
Votre référence d&#8217;achat
W9XXXXXX
Référence d&#8217;expédition Apple
81XXXXXXXX
Numéro de suivi du transporteur
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
Transporteur assigné
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur


----------



## zeio (20 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> Moi j'ai bien recut le mail d'expédition mais impossible de suivre la livraison aucun numero de bon de transporteur ne m'es assigné (jai recut le mail le 18 a 21h et depuis plus rien).
> Dans ma page de suivi libre service voila ce que j'ai :
> 
> 
> ...




A première vue oui ça veut dire ça. En tout cas c'est comme ça que ça s'est passé avec moi. L'acheminement vers le client marquait le 19 nov (au début 17 puis ils ont repoussé de 2 jours :/), et en effet UPS a pris en charge mon imac le 19 pour une livraison lundi.


----------



## maog (20 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> A première vue oui ça veut dire ça. En tout cas c'est comme ça que ça s'est passé avec moi. L'acheminement vers le client marquait le 19 nov (au début 17 puis ils ont repoussé de 2 jours :/), et en effet UPS a pris en charge mon imac le 19 pour une livraison lundi.



Ok. moi il marquai achemineement prevu prevu pour le 19 au début puis ils ont aussi repousser mais jusqu'au 25 lol pas d'bol.
ben merci plus qu'a attendre encore un peu alors 
(mais je continu a croire au pere noel on sait jamais .... )


----------



## STEFIX13 (20 Novembre 2009)

Ayé colis reçus Imac I7 + imprimante wifi, vivement ce soir que je déballe tout ça héhé.
Bon courage à ceux qui attendent et bonne reception à tous.


----------



## pomme85 (20 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Ayé colis reçus Imac I7 + imprimante wifi, vivement ce soir que je déballe tout ça héhé.
> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent et bonne reception à tous.



Profites bien du déballage, c'est le meilleur moment


----------



## zeio (20 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Ayé colis reçus Imac I7 + imprimante wifi, vivement ce soir que je déballe tout ça héhé.
> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent et bonne reception à tous.



Chanceux... Le mien a quitté la Belgique tout à l'heure. Je le réceptionne lundi. Long week end..........


----------



## ArisM (20 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Chanceux... Le mien a quitté la Belgique tout à l'heure. Je le réceptionne lundi. Long week end..........



Pareil ici! Il a quitté la Hollande il y a deux heures. Je compte donc sur une livraison ce lundi...

Me réjouis enfin! :love:


----------



## Dailyplanet (20 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Profites bien du déballage, c'est le meilleur moment


 
Ben moi j'ai reçu hier vers 17h15, j'ai juste eu le temps de déballer...j'était comme un gamin qui reçoit son train électrique pour Nöel :rateau::rateau::rateau:, et même pas eu le temps de le démarrer 
Peut-être ce soir !


----------



## mataran (20 Novembre 2009)

STEFIX13 a dit:


> Ayé colis reçus Imac I7 + imprimante wifi, vivement ce soir que je déballe tout ça héhé.
> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent et bonne reception à tous.



Ho oui !  Je me rappelle encore le déballage du mien, c'était Noël 
Même si j'étais pressé de faire fonctionner l'engin, j'ai pris mon temps pour savourer cet instant.
Enjoy !
Tchusss

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h48 ----------

Je vois que les livraisons s'enchaînent. Tant mieux, ça va faire des heureux 
On attend le partage des impressions sur les beaux joujous !
Pour ma part, toujours no problem
et quelle rapidité! 
Sous logic Pro 9  c'est impressionnant (j'avais testé avec un 24" C2D 3,06Ghz)
Tchussss


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'attends surtout qu'ils arrivent chez les apr, c'est un véritable scandale, un mois après les annonces ils n'ont même pas reçu les souris, j'ai juste ou voir un 21 pouces à darty. Quel mépris, y'en a plus que pour les Apple store.


----------



## figaro (20 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> J'ai Bioshock et Fallout 3 mais uniquement sur BootCamp, si tu veux je testerai ça ce week end . (à la limite si tu me le demandes je teste en vitesse demain pour Bioshock car il est déjà installé ).
> 
> J'ai enfin publié mon test mais j'ai oublié de parler de Left 4 Dead 2, je le ferai plutôt demain ou samedi en rajoutant une section au test.
> 
> ...



La nouvelle adresse du test avec le rajout d'une catégorie "Jeux" est : http://www.ifigaro.com/materiels/test-de-limac-27-core-i7-28ghz-4go-de-ram


----------



## zeio (20 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> La nouvelle adresse du test avec le rajout d'une catégorie "Jeux" est : http://www.ifigaro.com/materiels/test-de-limac-27-core-i7-28ghz-4go-de-ram



Super 
Juste une petite question as tu pu regarder les fps (en moyenne) que tu obtiens avec fallout et bioshock ? (sinon si tu as pas, c'est pas grave !)
Encore merci, c'est très chouette. Maintenant y a plus qu'à nettoyer la bave de mon clavier... et attendre lundi/mardi


----------



## Dailyplanet (20 Novembre 2009)

Moi je suis tout heureux concernant mon iMac i7 reçu hier.

Pas d'écran jaune, pas de pixel mort, pas de grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité de l'écran, pas de bruit du lecteur de DVD, Pas de freeze en regardant des vidéos flash, pas de souffle venant des hauts-parleur...pas de...

Que du bonheur quoi :rateau::rateau::rateau: c'est trop cool non ??

Ah oui...j'ai juste un écran bleu (blue screen de windows) quand j'essaye d'installer Windows Pro 64 bits avec boot camp


----------



## romek (20 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je suis tout content d'avoir reçu la Notification d'expédition d'apple pour mon 27, je regarde le suivi et il me dise qu'il a été expédié le 21 novembre et que la date de livraison estimée est le 4 Décembre !!! ça fait un peu long.

Merci de me rassurer et de me dire qu'il vous ont fait le même coup, mais que finalement vous l'avez reçu super rapidement.

Romek


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Novembre 2009)

Si tu as un numéro de suivi UPS, regarde ce que dit leur site  Apple m'annonce le 27/11 quand UPS me dit le 23/11


----------



## romek (20 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse rapide, je n'ai pas encore de numéro de transporteur, mais dans le mail reçu, ils indiquent le 1er décembre et pas le 4 comme sur le site.

J'attends le N° d'UPS, c'est la dernière ligne droite.... encore un peu de patience


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Novembre 2009)

Le numéro de suivi était sur le site pour moi, et non dans un mail. un numéro commencantpar 81. Tu le rentres comme "référence" sur le site d'UPS et ça roule


----------



## romek (20 Novembre 2009)

J'ai effectivement ce numéro commençant par 81, je l'ai entré, mais il n'a pas l'air encore actif, je verrais demain.

Encore merci.


----------



## figaro (20 Novembre 2009)

zeio a dit:


> Super
> Juste une petite question as tu pu regarder les fps (en moyenne) que tu obtiens avec fallout et bioshock ? (sinon si tu as pas, c'est pas grave !)
> Encore merci, c'est très chouette. Maintenant y a plus qu'à nettoyer la bave de mon clavier... et attendre lundi/mardi



Haha excellent pour la bave . Je n'ai pas pu tester les fps car je ne sais pas le faire mais si tu sais comment faire n'hésite pas à m'envoyer un MP, mail ou ce que tu veux et je le ferai . (toujours sous BootCamp car je ne possède pas les versions Mac)



Dailyplanet a dit:


> Moi je suis tout heureux concernant mon iMac i7 reçu hier.
> 
> Pas d'écran jaune, pas de pixel mort, pas de grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité de l'écran, pas de bruit du lecteur de DVD, Pas de freeze en regardant des vidéos flash, pas de souffle venant des hauts-parleur...pas de...
> 
> ...



Hehe c'est le bonheur pour moi aussi . Pour te dire la vérité j'ai eu une version Vista 64 bits par la fac et que des galères, à commencer par l'impossibilité d'installer les drivers bootcamp avec le DVD fourni avec la machine puisque les drivers 64 bits n'étaient présents que sur les Mac Pro. Ce n'est peut être plus le cas aujourd'hui je n'ai pas vérifié.


----------



## ojo2b (20 Novembre 2009)

romek a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse rapide, je n'ai pas encore de numéro de transporteur, mais dans le mail reçu, ils indiquent le 1er décembre et pas le 4 comme sur le site.
> 
> J'attends le N° d'UPS, c'est la dernière ligne droite.... encore un peu de patience


 
J'ai exactement pareil que toi, à part que sur le site j'ai le 3 décembre et le 1 sur le mail.
J'ai vraiment hate de le recevoir, je suis nouveau sur mac bien que ça va déjà être mon 2eme Mac. J'avais eu le 24 pouces pendant une semaine mais je l'ai renvoyé dès que j'ai vu la sortie de la bête, le 27 pouces (mon i-mac 24p avait perdu 600 euros en 1 semaine).
Enfin vivement la reception. Moi, je me fais pas d'illusion pour la date chez nous en Corse c'est toujours une semaine après la date prévu.


----------



## maog (20 Novembre 2009)

ojo2b a dit:


> J'ai exactement pareil que toi, à part que sur le site j'ai le 3 décembre et le 1 sur le mail.
> J'ai vraiment hate de le recevoir, je suis nouveau sur mac bien que ça va déjà être mon 2eme Mac. J'avais eu le 24 pouces pendant une semaine mais je l'ai renvoyé dès que j'ai vu la sortie de la bête, le 27 pouces (mon i-mac 24p avait perdu 600 euros en 1 semaine).
> Enfin vivement la reception. Moi, je me fais pas d'illusion pour la date chez nous en Corse c'est toujours une semaine après la date prévu.



idem pour moi !
prévu pour le 30.11.2009 d'apres le suivi en ligne (le 04.12.2009 d'apres le site).
donc je pense qu'il va falloir encore etre patient jusqu'a fin novembre.
J'ai hate de recevoir le numéro de suivi UPS car mon numéro en 81 ne marche pas non plus :mouais:
 (si quelqu'un a une astuce... un chiffre a rajouter/enlever je ne sait pas lol)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Novembre 2009)

Peut être qu'UPS n'a pas encore enregistré vos colis. Quand j'ai testé, le colis était déjà enregistré (mais ça je n'ai pu le savoir qu'en essayant)
A voir demain matin si ça fonctionne


----------



## maog (21 Novembre 2009)

oui je vais testé tout les jours mais j'ai recut le mail d'expédition le 18 c'est bizarre qu'il ne l'ai toujours pas pris en compte.
Tu a juste mis la Référence dexpédition Apple 81... (le truc a 10chiffres) ? 
bon aller je reste sage et patient ^^ merci pour les info


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Novembre 2009)

Yep, en laissant le reste coché tel que ça sort sur le lienque je donne plus haut. Et j'ai eu mon mail seulement hier de mon côté.


----------



## ArisM (21 Novembre 2009)

Voilà des news, le mien se trouve actuellement entre Zurich et Genève... A quelques dizaines de kilomètres peut être...

Si seulement ils livraient le samedi et dimanche :rateau:
Enfin ca sera surement lundi pour moi!  Finalement....

Récapitulatif:

- Commandé le 24 Octobre : iMac 27" i7 sans autres options
- Prepared for Shipment (US Store) le 10 Novembre
- Expédié le 12 Novembre
- Numéro TNT reçu le 20 Novembre
- Livraison prévue le lundi 23 Novembre

1 mois! Ça fait quand même long, j'espère que je n'aurai pas de défaut (écran, pixel ou scintillements...)


----------



## figaro (21 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Voilà des news, le mien se trouve actuellement entre Zurich et Genève... A quelques dizaines de kilomètres peut être...
> 
> Si seulement ils livraient le samedi et dimanche :rateau:
> Enfin ca sera surement lundi pour moi!  Finalement....
> ...



Au moins maintenant tu es sûr de le recevoir lundi . Ne t'en fait pas tu n'auras pas de problème j'en suis certain, à mon avis ils ont mis tant de temps justement pour ne pas livrer de machines défectueuses . Courage pour l'attente


----------



## eFraid (21 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous. Je passe pour poster un petit message de soutien. L'attente n'est pas vaine. Ce mac est vraiment top. Je suis actuellement en train de tracer une illustration dans Illustrator en écoutant un peu de musique, et c'est le pied total. Il faut juste le temps de s'habituer à la Magic Mouse, mais après c'est une rolls pure. A ceux qui se posent aussi la question pour Bootcamp, ça marche au poil, et les jeux aussi. Buvez un thé peinards, ça arrive


----------



## franc0 (21 Novembre 2009)

salut a tous


pour ma part quelque crainte sur ma livraison prevue lundi.

pour cause cela fait 2 jours que j ai mon numero de suivi mais sur le site ups j ai toujours

dans statue Infos facturation reçues rien qui bouge.

sa va etre raper pour lundi je pense sniff ( ps il est expedié d'irlande )

bon week


franc0


----------



## Dailyplanet (21 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> ...A ceux qui se posent aussi la question pour Bootcamp, ça marche au poil, et les jeux aussi. Buvez un thé peinards, ça arrive


 
As-tu installé Seven Pro x64 ?
Car chez moi j'ai un écran noir au redémarrage  ...de Windows


----------



## cedbh (21 Novembre 2009)

Concernant mon i7:







Pour une commande du 15.11.2009.
Livraison prévue lundi 23.11.2009.

Le N° UPS est de la forme: 1Z**************
Et le suivi UPS est bien sûr plus précis que celui d'Apple.

Bon Week end.


----------



## Dailyplanet (21 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Voilà des news, le mien se trouve actuellement entre Zurich et Genève... A quelques dizaines de kilomètres peut être...


 
Alors je peux te dire que cette machine (i7) c'est vraiment le top...l'écran est tout bonnement d'enfer ! A côté mon 22" fait pâle figure !!!!!
Je n'ai aucun des problèmes qui sont mentionné dans le forum 
Patience...lundi tu l'auras sûrement


----------



## maog (21 Novembre 2009)

cedbh a dit:


> Concernant mon i7:
> 
> Le N° UPS est de la forme: 1Z**************
> Et le suivi UPS est bien sûr plus précis que celui d'Apple.
> ...



encore faut il réussir a le choper ce fameux numero ups 
moi c'est cencé etre expédié depuis le 18 (d'apres le mail d'apple, mais toujours pas de suivi ups) (j'ai toujours que mon numéro en 81... qui ne fonctionne pas...  )

jpart faire du thé comme


----------



## figaro (21 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Salut à tous. Je passe pour poster un petit message de soutien. L'attente n'est pas vaine. Ce mac est vraiment top. Je suis actuellement en train de tracer une illustration dans Illustrator en écoutant un peu de musique, et c'est le pied total. Il faut juste le temps de s'habituer à la Magic Mouse, mais après c'est une rolls pure. A ceux qui se posent aussi la question pour Bootcamp, ça marche au poil, et les jeux aussi. Buvez un thé peinards, ça arrive



Je me joins à ce message d'espoir . Quelques photos et observations pour les jeux sur le core i7.


----------



## radamanthys (21 Novembre 2009)

je suis passé cette après midi chez le revendeur ou j'ai commandé mon i7 (Macline en belgique), et bien leur status indique toujours "novembre" 

j'en ai quand même profité pour demander comment ils fonctionnent et en fait ils commandent également sur l'applestore mais une version "resseller", je leur ai donc dit d'aller voir sur le store us (pour autant que le store resseller le permettent aussi) en leur disant que dans certains cas l'info bouge plus vite la, je retournereia lundi ou mardi pour voir si ils ont essayé et si pas bah j'insiterai un peu (c'est en face de mon boulot ^^)

bon, tout ceux qui iront demain matin a la messe, mettez un petit cièrge pour ceux qui sont tjs dans l'attente


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Novembre 2009)

> SHANGHAI, CN	22/11/2009	9:18	CET ENVOI EST EN DÉPÔT JUSQU'À SA REMISE PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS
> 22/11/2009	9:16	COLIS DÉCHARGÉS DE LA COMPAGNIE AÉRIENNE
> 22/11/2009	6:27	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
> 22/11/2009	3:42	LECTURE AU CENTRE DE TRANSIT
> ...



Dois-je comprendre qu'il était dans l'avion et en a été ressorti ? En tout cas je constate que toute la journée du 21 rien n'a bouger :/


----------



## Dailyplanet (22 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Dois-je comprendre qu'il était dans l'avion et en a été ressorti ? En tout cas je constate que toute la journée du 21 rien n'a bouger :/


 
Voilà ce que j'avais pour le mien:

*17 Nov 2009 09:09:15 Pudong International Airport Shipment In Transit*.
14 Nov 2009 22:53:00 Shanghai Shipment In Transit.
14 Nov 2009 22:43:25 Shanghai Shipment In Transit.
14 Nov 2009 22:10:38 Pudong International Airport Shipment Received At Transit Point.
*14 Nov 2009 21:37:16 Shanghai Shipment Collected From Sender*.

A partir du 17/11, il a mis 2 jours pour que je reçoive à la maison.
Je l'ai reçu le 19/11 à 17h15 

Courage


----------



## rotcrash (22 Novembre 2009)

je vous soutiens!!!!
Le mien est avec les votres!!
Je n'est pas non plus de suivie sur ups.
Courage ils arrivent!!!!


----------



## franc0 (22 Novembre 2009)

salut à tous

eddy1103 j ai le meme message que toi je pense que c est rapper pour lundi sniff

franc0


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Novembre 2009)

franc0 a dit:


> salut à tous
> 
> eddy1103 j ai le meme message que toi je pense que c est rapper pour lundi sniff
> 
> franc0



J'ai lu un message il y a peu d'une autre personne dont le colis avait pris du retard a cause de la douane.
Donc je crois aussi qu'on peut faire une croix sur lundi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

UPS a modifié l'intitulé des 2 dernieres infos de tracking. Etrange : 



> SHANGHAI, CN	22/11/2009	9:18	ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
> 22/11/2009	6:27	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
> 22/11/2009	3:42	LECTURE AU CENTRE DE TRANSIT
> SHANGHAI, CN	20/11/2009	12:27	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
> CN	20/11/2009	23:36	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## franc0 (22 Novembre 2009)

toujours au meme point sniff

on vera cette après midi


franc0


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Novembre 2009)

Oui, au passage ma date de libraison a disparu... je table sur mardi ou mercredi maintenant.. lundi m'arrangeait bien plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h35 ----------

UPS a fait un "widget" (fonctionne en ayant Adobe AIR en fait), et celui-ci m'indique qu'il y a une "anomalie".
Donc l'histoire de la douane est bien un imprévu... quelle chance :/


----------



## franc0 (22 Novembre 2009)

oui je l avais deja instalé


franc0


----------



## pomme85 (22 Novembre 2009)

Ca y'est, je suis en "Prepared for Shipment", on se rapproche


----------



## franc0 (22 Novembre 2009)

un peu d avancement, il ce trouve à cologne en dedouanement.


franc0


----------



## cedbh (22 Novembre 2009)

franc0 a dit:


> un peu d avancement, il ce trouve à cologne en dedouanement.
> 
> 
> franc0




Le mien aussi, mais il est sorti de la douane...
In Transit for Delivery.

Je pense que ça risque de faire juste pour demain...


----------



## franc0 (22 Novembre 2009)

bien je suis quand meme encore confiant pour demain

sachant que les reseaux ups son livré le matin vers 6h30 il a le temps de faire la route.

on vera bien demain matin

franc0


----------



## borisdenice (22 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous,
premier message ici pour moi.
imac 27 i7.
commande passée vendredi, le 19/11
passé en "Prepared for Shipment" dimanche, le 22/11 y'a une heure

trop cool


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Novembre 2009)

franc0 a dit:


> un peu d avancement, il ce trouve à cologne en dedouanement.
> 
> 
> franc0



Exactement pareil.. Et je suis a nouveau egalement un peu confiant pour demain...


----------



## franc0 (22 Novembre 2009)

j espere que c est pour demain, j ai convaincu la copine a secher 2h de cours pour attendre mon bébé lol


bonne soirée


franc0  


ps : j ai acheminement vers le client là


----------



## figaro (23 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Ca y'est, je suis en "Prepared for Shipment", on se rapproche



Super . Ca devrait pas tarder


----------



## [H] (23 Novembre 2009)

Ca se précise :

*ROISSY, PARIS, FR	23/11/2009	1:43	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE*

Pourvu que ça arrive aujourd'hui


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

moi il dise activité interne ups ce matin a 1h mes a cologne


peut etre pour cette après midi


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

franc0 a dit:


> moi il dise activité interne ups ce matin a 1h mes a cologne
> 
> 
> peut etre pour cette après midi



Idem  Doivent être ensemble, sauf que je suis en région parisienne et toi à Lille, donc devraient pas tarder a être séparés.


----------



## borisdenice (23 Novembre 2009)

bonjour!

second message ici pour moi.
imac 27 i7.
commande passée vendredi, le 19/11
passé en "Prepared for Shipment" dimanche, le 22/11
Shipped on: *Nov 23, 2009* 						 							via UPS Ireland


----------



## cedbh (23 Novembre 2009)

Bon, c'est bien pour aujourd'hui me concernant, il est arrivé à 10km de chez moi...


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

salut

pour moi ca bouge plus 

je pense pas que ca sera pour aujourd'hui



franc0


----------



## ArisM (23 Novembre 2009)

iMac au départ du dépôt de Zurich pour Genève à 7h51.
J'espère qu'il sera à genève d'ici midi pour une livraison cet après midi! :love:

Ca se rapproche! Ca se rapproche! :love:


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

chanceux moi je vais les appeler à 10h

franc0


----------



## pomme85 (23 Novembre 2009)

borisdenice a dit:


> bonjour!
> 
> second message ici pour moi.
> imac 27 i7.
> ...



Ca va très vite pour toi !
Moi je suis toujours en "Prepared for Shipment" sur le Store US, et "Pas encore expédié" sur le Store FR !

Vivement l'expédition ! :love:


----------



## maog (23 Novembre 2009)

quelle chance.... profitez bien de ces minutes ou vous voyez le mec de chez UPS par la fenetre ^^

moi toujours le même statut depuis le 18.11 En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur...
:hein:


----------



## brembo (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, mon Imac est au maximum à 47 kms de chez moi, peut être en route (UPS devrait nous permettre de suivre le camion par GPS  ).
Dans tous les cas, livraison prévue aujourd'hui (pour une commande le 13/11 vers 17h00).
Il me tarde de l'avoir (j'espère que cette journée sera LA journée, j'attends également une confirmation d'embauche).

PS : A ceux qui ont acheté de la RAM ailleurs que sur le store, pouvez-vous m'indiquer quelle marque vous avez choisi ?


----------



## [H] (23 Novembre 2009)

Je pense que ce sera aujourd'hui pour moi :


----------



## Stimenzee (23 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> moi toujours le même statut depuis le 18.11 En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur...
> :hein:




Idem! ça devient pénible, pas moyen de savoir où se trouve mon iMac... Pffff, j'ai l'impression que mon suivi est nul comparé aux autres...


----------



## ArisM (23 Novembre 2009)

Out for Delivery! :love:

Wouhou ca va chauffer ce soir! :love::rateau::love:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

[H];5293933 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ce sera aujourd'hui pour moi :


Mon suivi en étant pile au même point à 15h à Cologne, sauf que depuis rien.

@ franc0 : Tu les as appelé ?


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

salut


oui je vien d'appeler selon la madame il est encore à cologne en attente de transport.

donc pour demain selon elle et en plus je serait pas la alors que auj j avais pris ma journée


franc0


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

Un peu pareil, aujourd'hui ça tombait super bien, demain ça va être bien problématique pour que je sois là, surtout s'ils livrent l'aprè'm.
Leur suivi se veut précis mais induit finalement en erreur


----------



## ArisM (23 Novembre 2009)

Il arrive dans 15min! Wouhou Monsieur TNT vient d'appeler pour confirmer que quelqu'un serait là à la réception du paquet! Wouhou! 

Courage aux autres pour l'attente!
Ca fait exactement un mois que j'ai commandé le iMac...


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

j'avais demander à la madame si il livré matin ou après midi et elle ma dit vous n avais pas souscrit au point choix livraison.

franc0


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

Apple et ses économie 
Si au moins il était arrivé en France, je serai allé le chercher au dépôt UPS.. !


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

bonne nouvelle pour moi, grève des profs demain après midi hhihihi

comme ca si il passe le matin j irai l aprés midi le chercher


franc0


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Ah non, la grêve c'est fait pour aller à la manif ou alors tu vas donner une mauvaise image des profs.


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

cette fois si si j ai bien compris, ils font grève car l état veut augmenter le niveau de difficulté de leur exam pour etre titulaire.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ah non, la grêve c'est fait pour aller à la manif ou alors tu vas donner une mauvaise image des profs.


Relis son profil


----------



## KuMike (23 Novembre 2009)

Et le mien vient de passer en "prepared for shipment"

Combien de temps a ce moment la selon vous pour que le bébé arrive ? (sachant que je suis plus proche : Chine => Tokyo)


----------



## figaro (23 Novembre 2009)

borisdenice a dit:


> bonjour!
> 
> second message ici pour moi.
> imac 27 i7.
> ...


Effectivement c'est du rapide ! D'autres sont moins chanceux ! (hein pomme85 ? )



franc0 a dit:


> salut
> 
> pour moi ca bouge plus
> 
> ...



Tu n'es plus à un jour près... si ?  



pomme85 a dit:


> Ca va très vite pour toi !
> Moi je suis toujours en "Prepared for Shipment" sur le Store US, et "Pas encore expédié" sur le Store FR !
> 
> Vivement l'expédition ! :love:



En tous cas il y a des chances que tu l'aies avant le 4 décembre 



eddy1103 a dit:


> Apple et ses économie
> Si au moins il était arrivé en France, je serai allé le chercher au dépôt UPS.. !


Appelle toujours UPS? au cas où 



eddy1103 a dit:


> Relis son profil


Bon ok, "tu vas donner mauvaise image des étudiants" 



KuMike a dit:


> Et le mien vient de passer en "prepared for shipment"
> 
> Combien de temps a ce moment la selon vous pour que le bébé arrive ? (sachant que je suis plus proche : Chine => Tokyo)


Franchement moins de 2 jours. (je dis ça car il a fait Shanghai => Angers en 2 jours)



ArisM a dit:


> Il arrive dans 15min! Wouhou Monsieur TNT vient d'appeler pour confirmer que quelqu'un serait là à la réception du paquet! Wouhou!
> 
> Courage aux autres pour l'attente!
> Ca fait exactement un mois que j'ai commandé le iMac...


Alors ?


----------



## maog (23 Novembre 2009)

ggrrr je viens de recevoir la facture par email :  

Veuillez trouver ci-joint votre document de facturation.
Cordialement, 
L'Apple Store


Alors que ca fait 5 jours qu'elle est dispo sur le site de suivi !! j'ai envi de leur dire " mais je m'en fiche de la facture  je veux le numéro UPS !!!  "


Alors ceux qui l'on recut ? on veut les photos ^^


----------



## pomme85 (23 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Effectivement c'est du rapide ! D'autres sont moins chanceux ! (hein pomme85 ? )



Arf  L'attente est trop dur ! j'ai arrêté de vivre depuis 1 semaine :rateau:


----------



## figaro (23 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> Alors ceux qui l'on recut ? on veut les photos ^^



lol je compatis . Voici une galerie photo . Tu trouveras même un test dans ma signature .



pomme85 a dit:


> Arf  L'attente est trop dur ! j'ai arrêté de vivre depuis 1 semaine :rateau:



lol, n'oublie pas de t'alimentier, je t'ai dis qu'il fallait de la force pour le sortir du carton


----------



## brembo (23 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Arf  L'attente est trop dur ! j'ai arrêté de vivre depuis 1 semaine :rateau:


Le plus dur, c'est de savoir qu'il est parti du centre UPS ce matin, et qu'à cette heure, toujours pas de camion UPS en vu; j'espère que mon village est sur la carte 

Patience, il arrive (c'est ce que je me dis, mais bon quand même, c'est long, cela nous met un peu dans la peau des enfants qui attendent le père Noël, à la différence que nous, nous savons que nous avons été sage hem hem !!!!)


----------



## maog (23 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> lol je compatis . Voici une galerie photo . Tu trouveras même un test dans ma signature .



Thanks, je l'avais déjà regarder... mais je viens d'y refaire un petit tour hé hé :rateau:
... très bon reportage photo


----------



## figaro (23 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> Thanks, je l'avais déjà regarder... mais je viens d'y refaire un petit tour hé hé :rateau:
> ... très bon reportage photo



Merci . Va la revoir autant que nécessaire


----------



## Elendael (23 Novembre 2009)

Dites moi, mon iMac est "_miraculeusement_" passé en "Prepared for shipment" ce matin après un appel "_cordial et sympathique_" auprès d'Apple.
Du coup je m'interroge : l'iMac est expédié combien de temps après cette étape ? Le jour même ? Le lendemain ?
Et les délais de livraison tournent autour des 2 à 4 jours via UPS non ?

Merci pour vos réponses messieurs (et demoiselles)


----------



## ArisM (23 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Alors ?



Alors il est là! :love: Dans son beau carton brun.
Je vais le déballer vers 16h... Là faudrait que je bosse un peu 

Je vous donne mes commentaires après... Je tenterai le BootCamp et les jeux ce soir (Genre Cities XL, Modern Warfare 2 etc...)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

Elendael a dit:


> Dites moi, mon iMac est "_miraculeusement_" passé en "Prepared for shipment" ce matin après un appel "_cordial et sympathique_" auprès d'Apple.
> Du coup je m'interroge : l'iMac est expédié combien de temps après cette étape ? Le jour même ? Le lendemain ?
> Et les délais de livraison tournent autour des 2 à 4 jours via UPS non ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses messieurs (et demoiselles)


Pour le délai, cf capture d'écran précédentes d'UPS 
Pour l'expédition, le jour même ou le lendemain. Mais parfois, comme pourmoi et franc0, y a des jours où il ne se passe rien (samedi et aujourd'hui pour le moment, aucun mouvement des nos iMacs... à croire qu'il y a un vol par jour entre shangai et cologne, et un entre cologne et la france)


----------



## cedbh (23 Novembre 2009)

Ca y est il est là... 

Et déjà installé, données en cours de transfert.
Ca valait le coup d'attendre...


----------



## figaro (23 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Alors il est là! :love: Dans son beau carton brun.
> Je vais le déballer vers 16h... Là faudrait que je bosse un peu
> 
> Je vous donne mes commentaires après... Je tenterai le BootCamp et les jeux ce soir (Genre Cities XL, Modern Warfare 2 etc...)



Génial , j'imagine bien ton état à la réception . Passe donc sur la page de test de mon site pour laisser un commentaire du Modern Warfaire 2 (petit chanceux va ).


----------



## Elendael (23 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Pour le délai, cf capture d'écran précédentes d'UPS
> Pour l'expédition, le jour même ou le lendemain. Mais parfois, comme pourmoi et franc0, y a des jours où il ne se passe rien (samedi et aujourd'hui pour le moment, aucun mouvement des nos iMacs... à croire qu'il y a un vol par jour entre shangai et cologne, et un entre cologne et la france)



Merci beaucoup. Je vais m'espérer à rêver : expédition aujourd'hui, réception mercredi. Ca me remontera le moral


----------



## cedbh (23 Novembre 2009)

Pour moi expédition samedi, arrivé à 12h30 aujourd'hui. 

En 2 jours normalement, c'est bon.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

cedbh a dit:


> Pour moi expédition samedi, arrivé à 12h30 aujourd'hui.
> 
> En 2 jours normalement, c'est bon.


Oui et non, le min est resté en allemagne (devait plus y avoir de place dans le seul avion utilisé par UPS... )


----------



## Dailyplanet (23 Novembre 2009)

ArisM a dit:


> Alors il est là! :love: Dans son beau carton brun.
> Je vais le déballer vers 16h... Là faudrait que je bosse un peu
> 
> Je vous donne mes commentaires après... Je tenterai le BootCamp et les jeux ce soir (Genre Cities XL, Modern Warfare 2 etc...)


 
Très heureux pour toi...depuis le temps 
Si tu arrive à installer Windows Seven x64 avec Boot Camp tu me dis stp, car moi je n'y arrive pas (écran noir au redémarrage)
Merci


----------



## ArisM (23 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Très heureux pour toi...depuis le temps
> Si tu arrive à installer Windows Seven x64 avec Boot Camp tu me dis stp, car moi je n'y arrive pas (écran noir au redémarrage)
> Merci



Okay! Sans probleme. Ca devrait normallement fonctionner étant donné que j'ai réussi à le faire sur mon Macbook en Bootcamp avec Windows Seven Business Edition 64bit.

Je test ca dans un ptit moment...

Déballage dans moins de 30minutes! Wouhou!:love:


----------



## Liljah (23 Novembre 2009)

J'ai passé commande le dimanche 15/11 et le 23/11 (aujourd'hui) ça a été expédié.
Par contre j'ai l'apple Remote de commandé mais on dirai que l'Imac et la remote sont expédiés séparément:
Imac: Shipped on: *Nov 23, 2009* 						 							via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.
Apple Remote: Shipped on: *Nov 23, 2009* 						 							via SYNCREON

Date de livraison estimée 04 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)
J'espère vraiment que ça arrivera avant car 2 semaines pour l'acheminement d'un colis je trouve que c'est beaucoup quand même.


----------



## ArisM (23 Novembre 2009)

OH MY GOD! :love:

INCROYABLE! MALADE! TELLEMENT MAGNIFIQUE! La perfection absolue!

Aucun défaut observé. Ni de grésillements, ni de pixels morts etc...

QUE DU PLAISIR! Je m'attaque à Boot Camp avec Windows Seven 64bit pour AutoCAD etc...


----------



## borisdenice (23 Novembre 2009)

commandé vendredi 19/11
"ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON" à Cologne à 17h33 le 23/11
livraison prévue le 25/11
pour l'instant nickel


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

borisdenice a dit:


> commandé vendredi 19/11
> "ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON" à Cologne à 17h33 le 23/11
> livraison prévue le 25/11
> pour l'instant nickel


Livré pas avant demain pour moi, pour une commande le 14 nov. Donc les délais sont devenus vraiment "normaux"


----------



## Liljah (23 Novembre 2009)

Entre la date d'expédition annoncée et la réception ça vous a prit combien de temps?


----------



## maog (23 Novembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Date de livraison estimée 04 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)
> J'espère vraiment que ça arrivera avant car 2 semaines pour l'acheminement d'un colis je trouve que c'est beaucoup quand même.



j'ai exactement la meme chose que toi avec 4 jours d'avance.
j'ai commander le 11/11 et recut la notification d'expedition le 18/11
voila ce qu'indique le suivi apple : 
_____________________________________________________________________
Adresse dexpédition	 XXXX,FR	18 Nov. 2009
Date de livraison estimée	30 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	25 Nov. 2009
Signée par	
_____________________________________________________________________

Et voila ce qu'indique le site d'apple order satus : 

Nov 11, 2009 at 02:31 AM PST - Order number W9..... View order details
Shipped on: Nov 19, 2009 via SYNCREON
Tracking #: WW00000181........	
Product	 	Qty.
APPLE REMOTE-INT
 	1

Shipped on: Nov 19, 2009 via Merge In Tnst NL Til 
Delivers: 04 Dec, 2009
Invoice: 9........
Product	 	Qty.
IMAC 27"
 	1

_____________________________________________________________________


Donc d'apres ce que je comprend, la date de livraison initiale été prévu pour le 4 decembre,
mais finalement ca a été avancer au 30 Novembre.
Le 25 le imac et la apple remote vont etre fusionné dans un meme colis et expédié... 5 jours apres (a cause du weekend) je devrait recevoir mon carton.
Comme tu a commander quelques jours apres moi je pense que ca correspond.

Va falloir etre patient... lol
moi toujours pas de tracking UPS, a mon avis je l'aurai le 25 si j'ai bien compris.
(pas du tout explicite le tracking apple)

Certains on des codes tracking des le départ de chine et d'autre non..... :mouais:


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

toujours rien pour moi je dessepere la


franc0


----------



## Yatre (23 Novembre 2009)

Yatre a dit:


> J'ai lu toutes les pages de cette discussion et j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice :
> 
> Commandé le 6, expédié le 14 et débité aujourd'hui le 19, mon iMac 27" i7 avec 4x2 Go est censé arrivé le 26 sur Paris ! Je patiente en vous lisant...


Ca y est, mon colis a été pris en charge par UPS ce matin. Ils prévoient de le livrer mercredi !


----------



## JuL67 (23 Novembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> J'ai passé commande le dimanche 15/11 et le 23/11 (aujourd'hui) ça a été expédié.
> Par contre j'ai l'apple Remote de commandé mais on dirai que l'Imac et la remote sont expédiés séparément:
> Imac: Shipped on: *Nov 23, 2009* 						 							via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.
> Apple Remote: Shipped on: *Nov 23, 2009* 						 							via SYNCREON
> ...



J'ai exactement pareille que toi sauf que dans le mail de apple ils disent le, ou avant le 2 decembre ! J'ai tellement hate ! 

Ps : Ceci est mon premier post, Bonjour à tous !


----------



## Elendael (23 Novembre 2009)

iMac (i5) commandé le 09/11
Commande validée le 16/11
Expédié ce soir donc le 23/11
Livraison planifiée (pour le moment) : 25/11

Plus qu'à croiser les doigts...


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

sayer a 20h22 il et enfin dedounaner et par pour la franc


oufff

franc0


----------



## NightWalker (23 Novembre 2009)

Je vois que beaucoup ont reçu leur nouvelle machine, mais je vois désespérément  que  la galerie de photos reste pas à jour du tout   Donc s'il y a des âmes charitables... 

Mais attention,  que des photos, pas de discussion...  
Merci


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

bon ups c est nul lol

mon colis et reparti a shangai mdr


Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	DescriptionQuest-ce que cest ?
SHANGHAI, CN	24/11/2009	4:57	CET ENVOI EST EN DÉPÔT JUSQU'À SA REMISE PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	23/11/2009	20:22	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	22/11/2009	15:17	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
22/11/2009	15:16	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	22/11/2009	6:20	CET ENVOI EST EN DÉPÔT JUSQU'À SA REMISE PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS
22/11/2009	6:19	COLIS DÉCHARGÉS DE LA COMPAGNIE AÉRIENNE
22/11/2009	5:51	LECTURE AU DEPART
22/11/2009	5:14	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
22/11/2009	4:29	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	19/11/2009	5:49	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

j i comprend plus rien


franc0


----------



## jmn67 (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème... Retour à Shangai 

SHANGHAI, CN	24/11/2009	4:57	CET ENVOI EST EN DÉPÔT JUSQU'À SA REMISE PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	23/11/2009	20:22	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	22/11/2009	15:18	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
22/11/2009	15:16	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	22/11/2009	6:20	CET ENVOI EST EN DÉPÔT JUSQU'À SA REMISE PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS
22/11/2009	6:19	COLIS DÉCHARGÉS DE LA COMPAGNIE AÉRIENNE
22/11/2009	5:51	LECTURE AU DEPART
22/11/2009	4:42	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
SHANGHAI, CN	20/11/2009	12:32	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	20/11/2009	23:36	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

Idem que franc0 et jmn67... demain j'appelle Apple pour comprendre ce que font les douanes et UPS avec nos colis, quand d'autres partis en même temps sont déjà arrivés !
Et j'appellerai aussi UPS, après, si Apple affirme ne rien savoir (ce qui ne me surprendrait pas...)


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

esperons un simple problème de lecture de code


franc0


----------



## pomme85 (23 Novembre 2009)

Hourra mon iMac vient d'être expédié 
Dans le mail, la date estimée de livraison est au 2 décembre. Sur le site, le 4 décembre.  j'espère l'avoir plus tôt !
J'ai l'iMac + une imprimante.

HP PHOTOSMART C4780 ALL-IN-ONE-ZML 					
*Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009 							 								via SYNCREON 							 							 								 							 						 					*

IMAC 27"/4850-512MB 					
*Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009 							 								via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r. 							 							 								 							 						 					*


----------



## brembo (23 Novembre 2009)

Voici pour information mon historique, afin que ceux (pomme85 par exemple) qui ont commandé et veulent estimer une date d'arrivée se fassent une idée des temps necessaires.


----------



## pomme85 (23 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Voici pour information mon historique, afin que ceux (pomme85 par exemple) qui ont commandé et veulent estimer une date d'arrivée se fassent une idée des temps necessaires.



Merci  mais j'ai l'impression que selon le transporteur ça va plus ou moins vite. A l'expédition certains ont "via UPS Ireland" et la plupart le reçoivent dans les 2 jours dans ce cas... moi j'ai *Kuhne & Nagel :sick: 
*
Tu avais quoi toi ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Voici pour information mon historique, afin que ceux (pomme85 par exemple) qui ont commandé et veulent estimer une date d'arrivée se fassent une idée des temps necessaires.


Ce qui est "amusant", c'est de constater qu'avec une lecture au départ le 22/11 à 5h et quelque (heure localeà Shanghai), tu as été livré le lendemain en passant par "Incheon" en plus de Cologne.
Alors que moi, il a eu un trajet un peu différent, pour finalement retourner à Shanghai !...
Mais là j'ai la "lecture au départ" normale, que je n'avais pas la première fois. A tous les coups un problème de formalités 

Je joins une capture d'écran pour la comparaison :rateau:


----------



## brembo (23 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Merci  mais j'ai l'impression que selon le transporteur ça va plus ou moins vite. A l'expédition certains ont "via UPS Ireland" et la plupart le reçoivent dans les 2 jours dans ce cas... moi j'ai *Kuhne & Nagel :sick:
> *
> Tu avais quoi toi ?


J'avais effectivement "via UPS Ireland". ET pourquoi, je n'en sais rien !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h08 ----------




eddy1103 a dit:


> Ce qui est "amusant", c'est de constater qu'avec une lecture au départ le 22/11 à 5h et quelque (heure localeà Shanghai), tu as été livré le lendemain en passant par "Incheon".
> Alors que moi, il a eu un trajet un peu différent pour retourner à Shanghai !...
> Mais là j'ai la "lecture au départ" normale, que je n'avais pas la première fois. A tous les coups un problème de formalités
> 
> Je joins une capture d'écran pour la comparaison :rateau:


Ils s'emmêlent peut être un peu les pinceaux en chine, vu le nombre de paquets et documents envoyés.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Novembre 2009)

En haut du forum, il y a un topic permanent qui s'appelle "Suivi des commandes..."


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Ils s'emmêlent peut être un peu les pinceaux en chine, vu le nombre de paquets et documents envoyés.


C'est un peu léger de la part d'une société (UPS) qui envoie des milliers (millions?) de colis à travers le monde quotidiennement, de s'emmeler les pinceaux à ce point


----------



## brembo (23 Novembre 2009)

De plus, nous pensons quelquefois a tort qu'il s'agit du colis, alors qu'en fait il doit s'agir des documents électroniques. Je ne connais pas trop le domaine des douanes et de la fiscalité internationale, ils ont peut être dématérialisé certains documents, et ceux sont justement ces documents électroniques que nous suivons comme des objets.


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

j ai comme toi  eddy1103


autre point,  quand on regard celui de brembo, on peut voir qu il a ete livré puis après retour " cologne "

il doivent avoir un problème de décalage ce qui nous fait pensé qu il est reparti a shanghai

comme dit brembo en meme temps que moi

De plus, nous pensons quelquefois a tort qu'il s'agit du colis, alors qu'en fait il doit s'agir des documents électroniques. Je ne connais pas trop le domaine des douanes et de la fiscalité internationale, ils ont peut être dématérialisé certains documents, et ceux sont justement ces documents électroniques que nous suivons comme des objets.



franc0


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Novembre 2009)

Pour la première fois, le widget UPS m'indique "EN TRANSIT" au lieu de "ANOMALIES"  Allé, je lance le backup, en croisant les doigts !


----------



## franc0 (23 Novembre 2009)

j ai aussi en transit

sur le site ups tu mes la sourit dessus et il est dit livraison au client.


on vera la surprise demain matin

franc0

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------

sur http://www.e-avantage.com/tracking.php


il est de retour a cologne hihhih

franc0


----------



## franc0 (24 Novembre 2009)

pufff
c'est vraiment de la gross merde ups désolé du terme m est la  en a mar

la le suivit par carement en couille

il dise qu il est à INCHEON, KR	

puis qu il y a une anomalie a cologne



franc0


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Novembre 2009)

> Statut : Exception
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE 24/11/2009 4:16 : Activité Interne d'UPS


:mouais::rateau::hosto:

Quelqu'un aurait un semblant d'explication ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------

Mme UPS m'indique que le colis n'est toujours pas arrivé en Europe. Il est entre la Corée et l'Allemagne. Tout ce qui était indiqué avant, c'est de la paperasse.
A se demander comment d'autres ont pu être livré hier...
Livraison "demain normalement"...

Vraiment décevant côté délai, puisque ceux ayant commandé vendredi dernier ont aussi demain comme date de livraison et que d'autres ont été livrés en 2 jours après l'expédition.

Et demain, s'ils me livrent l'aprè'm, je ne serai pas là.

La journée commence bien


----------



## Xian (24 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir un mail : mon i7 a été expédié le 23 novembre (je l'avais commandé le 17 et on m'annonçait une expédition le 1er décembre); ça devient de plus en plus rapide


----------



## borisdenice (24 Novembre 2009)

franc0 a dit:


> pufff
> c'est vraiment de la gross merde ups désolé du terme m est la  en a mar
> 
> la le suivit par carement en couille
> ...



Il faut savoir faire la différence entre les informations de dédouanement (manifeste, etc...) et le colis lui même.
La démat fait que, effectivement, la paperasse voyage plus vite que le matos.
Ce site peut aider à y voir plus clair: http://www.packagemapping.com


----------



## maog (24 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> :mouais::rateau::hosto:
> La journée commence bien



Aller gardons le moral .... 
Il se sera fait attendre celui la 

En tout cas je comprend votre deception, moi aussi je commence a m'inpatienter mais le pire c'est que ce matin sur mon compte en banque le iMac apparait ... alors que j'ai toujours pas de suivi tracking (ni UPS, ni TNT, ni rien du tout !) 
j'ai toujours le meme : En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h00 ----------




Xian a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un mail : mon i7 a été expédié le 23 novembre (je l'avais commandé le 17 et on m'annonçait une expédition le 1er décembre); ça devient de plus en plus rapide



ne cri pas victoire trop vite... j'ai commander le mien le 11, j'ai recut un mail le 19 me disant qu'il avait été expédié le 18, et depuis plus de nouvelle...  
j'espere que t'aura plus de chance que moi...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Novembre 2009)

borisdenice a dit:


> Il faut savoir faire la différence entre les informations de dédouanement (manifeste, etc...) et le colis lui même.
> La démat fait que, effectivement, la paperasse voyage plus vite que le matos.
> Ce site peut aider à y voir plus clair: http://www.packagemapping.com


Le site que tu proposes ne m'indique rien de plus. Et la petite image du colis est placée en Allemagne.

Quant à faire la différence entre papier et colis, si UPS était plus explicite, ça ne poserait pas de problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------




maog a dit:


> ne cri pas victoire trop vite... j'ai commander le mien le 11, j'ai recut un mail le 19 me disant qu'il avait été expédié le 18, et depuis plus de nouvelle...
> j'espere que t'aura plus de chance que moi...


Tu as commandé une imprimante ou autre en plus ?


----------



## franc0 (24 Novembre 2009)

Meme reponse qu'a eddy apres appel 

Elle ma dit de rapeler demain matin pour confirmation et que ces de la paprasse toute ces position


Franc0


----------



## Xian (24 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> ne cri pas victoire trop vite... j'ai commander le mien le 11, j'ai recut un mail le 19 me disant qu'il avait été expédié le 18, et depuis plus de nouvelle...
> j'espere que t'aura plus de chance que moi...


Oui, j'attends sagement qu'il arrive. Mais sur le store, le délai d'expédition est passé de novembre à 7 - 10 jours (c'est là que j'ai commandé), puis maintenant 5 à 7 jours ouvrables. Ils vont finir par arriver avant qu'on les ait commandés


----------



## pomme85 (24 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> En tout cas je comprend votre deception, moi aussi je commence a m'inpatienter mais le pire c'est que ce matin sur mon compte en banque le iMac apparait ... alors que j'ai toujours pas de suivi tracking (ni UPS, ni TNT, ni rien du tout !)
> j'ai toujours le meme : En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur



C'est normal en fait. Enfin si à l'expédition tu avais marqué que le transporteur était "via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r. 							 							 								 							 						 					" ce qui est mon cas 

Tu n'auras pas de suivi avant que ton colis arrive en Europe et qu'il soit pris en charge par TNT et UPS. Le transporteur Kuehne & Nagel met environ 1 semaine pour apporter ton colis en Europe... ce tracking on pouvait le suivre avant sur le site http://www.apecode.com/appletrack mais il ne marche plus maintenant. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment avoir ce tracking...

En gros, tu auras ton Mac entre 10 et 15 jours après la date d'expédition.


----------



## maog (24 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Tu as commandé une imprimante ou autre en plus ?



non simplement la apple remote....


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------




pomme85 a dit:


> C'est normal en fait. Enfin si à l'expédition tu avais marqué que le transporteur était "via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r. 							 							 								 							 						 					" ce qui est mon cas



non j'ai pas K&N mais j'ai expédition via : SYNCREON ...


----------



## pomme85 (24 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> non simplement la apple remote....
> non j'ai pas K&N mais j'ai expédition via : SYNCREON ...



Pour l'Apple Remote et aussi l'iMac ?


----------



## j2c (24 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> C'est normal en fait. Enfin si à l'expédition tu avais marqué que le transporteur était "via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.                                                                                                                                                                      " ce qui est mon cas
> 
> Tu n'auras pas de suivi avant que ton colis arrive en Europe et qu'il soit pris en charge par TNT et UPS. Le transporteur Kuehne & Nagel met environ 1 semaine pour apporter ton colis en Europe... ce tracking on pouvait le suivre avant sur le site http://www.apecode.com/appletrack mais il ne marche plus maintenant. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment avoir ce tracking...
> 
> En gros, tu auras ton Mac entre 10 et 15 jours après la date d'expédition.


 
Les boules j'ai le meme transporteur : Kuhne et Nagel ! Départ hier 23 Novembre, arrivée en Europe prévue le 30/11 et livraison finale chez moi prévue le 4 Déc (le 2/12 dans l'email d'Apple!)
Ceux qui ont UPS dès le départ de Chine arrivent en Europe en 2 jours, nous c'est en 1 semaine...les iMac doivent être sur un bateau !
J'espérais une livraison vendredi ou samedi, je viens de me rendre compte avec tes explications que ce sera bien pour la semaine prochaine !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Novembre 2009)

Mail avec la facture reçu... ça me fait une belle jambe sachant qu'elle est dispo sur le site depuis un moment


----------



## pomme85 (24 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Les boules j'ai le meme transporteur : Kuhne et Nagel ! Départ hier 23 Novembre, arrivée en Europe prévue le 30/11 et livraison finale chez moi prévue le 4 Déc (le 2/12 dans l'email d'Apple!)
> Ceux qui ont UPS dès le départ de Chine arrivent en Europe en 2 jours, nous c'est en 1 semaine...les iMac doivent être sur un bateau !
> J'espérais une livraison vendredi ou samedi, je viens de me rendre compte avec tes explications que ce sera bien pour la semaine prochaine !



Et oui c'est le boules  tu as commandé autre chose avec ton iMac ?


----------



## Liljah (24 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Les boules j'ai le meme transporteur : Kuhne et Nagel ! Départ hier 23 Novembre, arrivée en Europe prévue le 30/11 et livraison finale chez moi prévue le 4 Déc (le 2/12 dans l'email d'Apple!)
> Ceux qui ont UPS dès le départ de Chine arrivent en Europe en 2 jours, nous c'est en 1 semaine...les iMac doivent être sur un bateau !
> J'espérais une livraison vendredi ou samedi, je viens de me rendre compte avec tes explications que ce sera bien pour la semaine prochaine !



Oh lala tu casses tout mes espoirs là.
Bientôt plus d'un mois que je suis sans Mac j'en peux plus d'attendre.
Nous sommes tous dans la même galère


----------



## figaro (24 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Hourra mon iMac vient d'être expédié
> Dans le mail, la date estimée de livraison est au 2 décembre. Sur le site, le 4 décembre.  j'espère l'avoir plus tôt !
> J'ai l'iMac + une imprimante.
> 
> ...



Cool que ce soit expédié ! En revanche j'ai lu ton post disant que ce transporteur mettait une semaine à faire arriver un colis en Europe.. . Courage à tous ceux qui l'ont.

Pour les gamer j'ai mis à jour mon test avec de vraies screenshots et pas des photos de l'écran.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Les boules j'ai le meme transporteur : Kuhne et Nagel ! Départ hier 23 Novembre, arrivée en Europe prévue le 30/11 et livraison finale chez moi prévue le 4 Déc (le 2/12 dans l'email d'Apple!)
> Ceux qui ont UPS dès le départ de Chine arrivent en Europe en 2 jours, nous c'est en 1 semaine...les iMac doivent être sur un bateau !
> J'espérais une livraison vendredi ou samedi, je viens de me rendre compte avec tes explications que ce sera bien pour la semaine prochaine !



Il y en a qui ont été livré par UPS depuis la chine ????

Personne n'a lu mon poste #471 ???


----------



## pomme85 (24 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Il y en a qui ont été livré par UPS depuis la chine ????
> 
> Personne n'a lu mon poste #471 ???



Si on l'a lu, mais si toi tu avais lu les posts des autres, tu saurais que oui, certains sont livrés par UPS depuis la Chine. En tout cas, ça apparait sur leur suivi UPS, après je ne sais pas comment ça se passe réellement.


----------



## figaro (24 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Si on l'a lu, mais si toi tu avais lu les posts des autres, tu saurais que oui, certains sont livrés par UPS depuis la Chine. En tout cas, ça apparait sur leur suivi UPS, après je ne sais pas comment ça se passe réellement.



Bizarre j'avais répondu avant toi et mon message n'apparait pas :/.

Je disais que pour la défense de j2c j'avais été livré en 2 jours de la Chine par UPS et non en 10 jours (7 jours pour arriver en Hollande et 3 jours en France comme dans le topic épinglé).


----------



## pomme85 (24 Novembre 2009)

En fait, ceux qui ont commandé autre chose en plus de l'iMac sont livrés par escargot ! Ca met plus de temps... Dommage que le tracking ne fonctionne plus sur apecode, ça m'aurait aidé à patienter, j'aimerais bien savoir où il est mon joujou  euh outil de travail


----------



## figaro (24 Novembre 2009)

Hehe, j'espère que tu en a vraiment besoin de cette imprimante sinon tu dois être dégoûtée


----------



## j2c (24 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Et oui c'est le boules  tu as commandé autre chose avec ton iMac ?


 
l'apple remote...c'est tout !

depuis le jour de ma commande, ils me disaient livraison le 4 Décembre...donc je peux pas faire le difficile...simplement un peu les boules que l'imac arrive en bateau plutôt qu'en avion !...j'espère que la traversée ne lui occasionnera pas les problèmes d'écran dont tous les sites parlent ce matin !

Bon voyage a tous les iMac...je vois qu'on est au moins trois dans le bateau ...on se fait signe si ca bouge sur le site de suivi de commande!


----------



## KuMike (24 Novembre 2009)

Et .... Hop !

Bebe est pose chez le transporteur a Shanghai ...
Je commence a scruter pour demain soir (heure Tokyo), j'ai deja vu des Shanghai-Tokyo en moins de 24 h au boulot avec DHL ....

au pire, il est annonce vendredi


----------



## j2c (24 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Cool que ce soit expédié ! En revanche j'ai lu ton post disant que ce transporteur mettait une semaine à faire arriver un colis en Europe.. . Courage à tous ceux qui l'ont.
> 
> Pour les gamer j'ai mis à jour mon test avec de vraies screenshots et pas des photos de l'écran.


 
sympa ton test ifigaro....cet i7 est définitivement une bête de course (racée en plus...)


----------



## pomme85 (24 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Hehe, j'espère que tu en a vraiment besoin de cette imprimante sinon tu dois être dégoûtée



lol c'était plus un petit plaisir qu'un gros besoin... bon, je suis pas si dégoûtée que ça, l'attente est dur mais une fois qu'il sera là, ce sera la fête !


----------



## maog (24 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Pour l'Apple Remote et aussi l'iMac ?



non pour l'imac j'ai pas syncreon mais ca : Shipped on: Nov 19, 2009 via Merge In Tnst NL Til  ... (donc si je comprend bien, mon imac serait en NL et attendrai bien sagement que la apple remote se bouge le cul ? )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------




eddy1103 a dit:


> Mail avec la facture reçu... ça me fait une belle jambe sachant qu'elle est dispo sur le site depuis un moment



Idem lol j'ai meme été débité de ma CB ce matin ^^... je croyais qu'Apple enregistrait le paiement au moment de l'expédition... hum hum ca me semble très désorganiser en ce moment chez la pomme ...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Si on l'a lu, mais si toi tu avais lu les posts des autres, tu saurais que oui, certains sont livrés par UPS depuis la Chine. En tout cas, ça apparait sur leur suivi UPS, après je ne sais pas comment ça se passe réellement.





figaro a dit:


> Bizarre j'avais répondu avant toi et mon message n'apparait pas :/.
> 
> Je disais que pour la défense de j2c j'avais été livré en 2 jours de la Chine par UPS et non en 10 jours (7 jours pour arriver en Hollande et 3 jours en France comme dans le topic épinglé).



ça m'interresse... quelqu'un dans cette situation peut-il poster une capture de son suivi pour mettre à jour justement le topic. Jusque là c'est systématiquement Kuehne & Nagel qui effectue le transport Asie/Europe. La distribution vers UPS ou TNT se fait à l'arrivée en Europe.


----------



## pomme85 (24 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> ça m'interresse... quelqu'un dans cette situation peut-il poster une capture de son suivi pour mettre à jour justement le topic. Jusque là c'est systématiquement Kuehne & Nagel qui effectue le transport Asie/Europe. La distribution vers UPS ou TNT se fait à l'arrivée en Europe.



il y en a déjà quelque-uns dans les posts précédénts...


----------



## j2c (24 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> ça m'interresse... quelqu'un dans cette situation peut-il poster une capture de son suivi pour mettre à jour justement le topic. Jusque là c'est systématiquement Kuehne & Nagel qui effectue le transport Asie/Europe. La distribution vers UPS ou TNT se fait à l'arrivée en Europe.


 
message #339 dans ce fil de discussion.....si tu veux être dégoûté ! commandé le 15 Novembre, réceptionné le 23/11 !


----------



## NightWalker (24 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> il y en a déjà quelque-uns dans les posts précédénts...



OK je les ais trouvé.
Comme le nom UPS est affiché en bas de la capture, je n'ai pas fait attention. C'est effectivement assez étrange pourquoi certains passent par UPS et d'autres continuent par KN ???


----------



## maog (24 Novembre 2009)

bon si je comprend bien (oui je cherche a comprendre le systeme de suivi d'apple lol) mon colis devrait etre expédié demain (meme si j'ai recut le fameux mail d'expédition sans numéro de suivi ups depuis 1 semaine) car sur le site de suivi apple on me dit : 
________________________________________________________________________
Date de livraison estimée	30 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client -	25 Nov. 2009
Signée par		
________________________________________________________________________

Donc si je simule une expédition des Pays Bas demain vers chez moi via UPS jai une livraison prévu pour Vendredi !!! Un petit espoir renaît pour l'avoir avant le weekend


----------



## j2c (24 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> bon si je comprend bien (oui je cherche a comprendre le systeme de suivi d'apple lol) mon colis devrait etre expédié demain (meme si j'ai recut le fameux mail d'expédition sans numéro de suivi ups depuis 1 semaine) car sur le site de suivi apple on me dit :
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Date de livraison estimée    30 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client -    25 Nov. 2009
> ...


 
effectivement, ton imac devrait toucher les pays-bas demain...A voir si UPS envoie ensuite en 48 heures...en tout cas demain tu devrais voir apparaître un tracking UPS et ne plus être dans le flou ! En attendant, écoute les infos voir si la météo marine ne retarde pas les bateaux


----------



## maog (24 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> En attendant, écoute les infos voir si la météo marine ne retarde pas les bateaux



 c'est ce que je vais faire....


----------



## lemonhead45 (24 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> bon si je comprend bien (oui je cherche a comprendre le systeme de suivi d'apple lol) mon colis devrait etre expédié demain (meme si j'ai recut le fameux mail d'expédition sans numéro de suivi ups depuis 1 semaine) car sur le site de suivi apple on me dit :
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Date de livraison estimée 30 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition En cours d'acheminement vers le client - 25 Nov. 2009
> ...


 

Cool !! j'ai la même chose !!!

Shipped on: *Nov 18, 2009* via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.

Date de livraison estimée: *30 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)*

État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais: *25 Nov. 2009*

Je ne voyais justement pas comment interprété ce schédule...Ca me rassure finalement de savoir qu'il y a une possibilité... d'avoir une nouvel occupation pour ce weekend !!!!
PS: ya un site de la météo marine sur l'itinéraire :rateau: ?


----------



## j2c (24 Novembre 2009)

ca nous fait bien rigoler tout ça...mais je m'étonne qu'Apple envoie la moitié des imac en rapide et la moitié en lent...surtout qu'ils ne nous proposent pas en France de payer pour un envoi rapide...alors qu'aux USA ils proposent un envoi en 2-3 jours moyennant 33 petits dollars supplémentaires.
Pour nous c'est la loterie !


----------



## Stimenzee (24 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> effectivement, ton imac devrait toucher les pays-bas demain...A voir si UPS envoie ensuite en 48 heures...en tout cas demain tu devrais voir apparaître un tracking UPS et ne plus être dans le flou ! En attendant, écoute les infos voir si la météo marine ne retarde pas les bateaux




j'avais la mêmê chose que lui mais avec le 24 comme date et tjs aucune trace du suivi UPS :mouais:


----------



## maog (24 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> j'avais la mêmê chose que lui mais avec le 24 comme date et tjs aucune trace du suivi UPS :mouais:



tu m'inquiete là.... :afraid:moi qui ai hâte d'être a demain pour enfin avoir mon suivi UPS (comme tout le monde lol). A tu essayer de mettre ton numéro en 81 sur le site d'UPS (en tant que ref d'envoi) ? : http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav

une gentille dame (ou un gentil monsieur j'en sait rien en fait lol) a répondu a ma question par mail et a confirmé ce que je pensait : 

_*Merci d'avoir contacté notre service clientele par email,

En consultant l'état actuel de votre commande, je vois que celle-ci a été expédiée le 19 novembre dernier de Chine et que la livraison est prévue pour le 30 au plus tard (remise au transporteur prévu pour le 25). Le transporteur final n'a pas encore été attribué. Une fois qu'il le sera, vous recevrez un email vous fournissant le numero de tracking. Vous pourrez ainsi suivre votre commande au jour le jour par le biais du site de ce transporteur.

Veuillez recevoir, Monsieur, nos sinceres salutations,

Cordialement,

Apple Store Support des Ventes
Directors Cathy Kearney (Irish), Gary Wipfler, Peter Oppenheimer & Timothy Cook (USA)*_

J'espère avoir une bonne surprise demain en voyant apparaître la prise en charge de mon imac par UPS aux PaysBas


----------



## romek (24 Novembre 2009)

J'ai eu apple à l'instant pour savoir où en était la livraison de mon I7, ils m'ont indiqué que le fait que j'avais choisi un clavier à pavé numérique, rallongeait la durée de livraison d'une dizaine de jours, car il venait de Chine, alors que ceux commandés sans option partaient des Pays bas. 

Une fois expédié de Chine, il passe quand même par les Pays bas, avant d'être livrés. 

Si j'avais su, je me serais abstenu.


----------



## Stimenzee (24 Novembre 2009)

Oui j'ai essayé le numero et toujours rien... J'attends jusqu'à demain matin après je sonnerai chez apple parce que ça devient long, trop long!


----------



## maog (24 Novembre 2009)

romek a dit:


> J'ai eu apple à l'instant pour savoir où en était la livraison de mon I7, ils m'ont indiqué que le fait que j'avais choisi un clavier à pavé numérique, rallongeait la durée de livraison d'une dizaine de jours, car il venait de Chine, alors que ceux commandés sans option partaient des Pays bas.



Ca c'est de la gestion sur flux *hyper extra* tendu mdr 
même chose que toi (sauf que moi c'est a cause de la remote ...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h56 ----------




Stimenzee a dit:


> Oui j'ai essayé le numero et toujours rien... J'attends jusqu'à demain matin après je sonnerai chez apple parce que ça devient long, trop long!



arf...  passe leur un petit coup de fil vite fait maintenant avant qu'il ferme... au moins t'es fixé...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2009)

Commandé le 10 novembre chez mon revendeur reçu le lundi 16.


----------



## j2c (24 Novembre 2009)

effectivement moi aussi j'ai pris clavier français avec pavé numérique et en plus l'apple remote.... pas prêt de voir la bête arriver donc !
pas grave, je suis pas à une semaine près...
Juste dommage de pas pouvoir suivre le colis avec Kuhne...Rideau jusqu'au 30 pour moi !


----------



## JuL67 (24 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> l'apple remote...c'est tout !
> 
> depuis le jour de ma commande, ils me disaient livraison le 4 Décembre...donc je peux pas faire le difficile...simplement un peu les boules que l'imac arrive en bateau plutôt qu'en avion !...j'espère que la traversée ne lui occasionnera pas les problèmes d'écran dont tous les sites parlent ce matin !
> 
> Bon voyage a tous les iMac...je vois qu'on est au moins trois dans le bateau ...on se fait signe si ca bouge sur le site de suivi de commande!



J'ai exactement pareil. Mon iMac doit être avec les votres. L'attente commence à se faire rude ! ^^


----------



## Liljah (24 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai une frayeur!
Sofinco qui me sonne (puisque je suis passé par un financement pour l'achat):
Ils ont comme montant 1818
Apple leur réclame 1878,78

Apple me dit que ça n'aura aucun incident sur ma commande car ça a déjà été expédié et qu'ils se rapprochent de sofinco pour régler le souci.
J'espère vraiment qu'ils disent vrai car si il faut que Sofinco renvoient le dossier pour que je signe à nouveau et que je réexpédie... je ne suis pas sorti de l'auberge.


----------



## j2c (24 Novembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> J'ai exactement pareil. Mon iMac doit être avec les votres. L'attente commence à se faire rude ! ^^


 Bienvenue à bord !


----------



## borisdenice (24 Novembre 2009)

Mon imac parti ce matin de INCHEON, 				  	              	            		     KR à 1059 à destination de Cologne est arrivé à 1827... non pas à Cologne... mais à Varsovie!
Ils se font détourner les avions d'UPS?


----------



## Yatre (24 Novembre 2009)

Yatre a dit:


> Commandé le 6, expédié le 14 et débité aujourd'hui le 19, mon iMac 27" i7 avec 4x2 Go est censé arrivé le 26 sur Paris ! Je patiente en vous lisant...


Il sera finalement livré le 25, demain.

L'iMac était à Bruxelles hier soir et est arrivé au sud de Paris ce matin. Patience !


----------



## franc0 (24 Novembre 2009)

salut à tous,


le mien aussi a fait un tours a varsovi et la ce diriger vers cologne


franc0


----------



## jmn67 (24 Novembre 2009)

idem que franc0, arrivé à Varsovie (ils doivent être dans le même container, avec aussi celui de eddy1103)...
Mais voilà qu'a Varsovie, il est a nouveau en exception, la valse des services douaniers est repartie...  
Combien d'étapes encore à prévoir avant livraison finale?

_
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	24/11/2009	20:03	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
WARSAW, PL	24/11/2009	18:27	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
INCHEON, KR	24/11/2009	10:59	LECTURE AU DEPART
24/11/2009	7:43	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
SHANGHAI, CN	24/11/2009	5:18	LECTURE AU DEPART
24/11/2009	4:57	CET ENVOI EST EN DÉPÔT JUSQU'À SA REMISE PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	23/11/2009	20:22	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	22/11/2009	15:18	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
22/11/2009	15:16	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	22/11/2009	6:20	CET ENVOI EST EN DÉPÔT JUSQU'À SA REMISE PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS
22/11/2009	6:19	COLIS DÉCHARGÉS DE LA COMPAGNIE AÉRIENNE
22/11/2009	5:51	LECTURE AU DEPART
22/11/2009	4:42	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
SHANGHAI, CN	20/11/2009	12:32	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	20/11/2009	23:36	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES_


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Novembre 2009)

Je confirme l'étape a Varsovie et mon statut est identique au tiens jmn67, sauf qu'il est en exception depuis son depart d'Incheon.. Donc peu importe ce statut, je pense qu'ok sera (enfin) livré demain..


----------



## franc0 (24 Novembre 2009)

je croise les doigts pour demain 


franc0


----------



## brembo (24 Novembre 2009)

romek a dit:


> J'ai eu apple à l'instant pour savoir où en était la livraison de mon I7, ils m'ont indiqué que le fait que j'avais choisi un clavier à pavé numérique, rallongeait la durée de livraison d'une dizaine de jours, car il venait de Chine, alors que ceux commandés sans option partaient des Pays bas.
> 
> Une fois expédié de Chine, il passe quand même par les Pays bas, avant d'être livrés.
> 
> Si j'avais su, je me serais abstenu.


Bonsoir,

Heureux possesseur d'un i7 avec clavier numérique, il s'est passé exactement 10 jours entre la commande et la réception (commandé le 13/11 à 16h45, reçu le 23/11 à 12h40). Je ne pense pas que le clavier influence quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Novembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un i7 avec clavier numérique, il s'est passé exactement 10 jours entre la commande et la réception (commandé le 13/11 à 16h45, reçu le 23/11 à 12h40). Je ne pense pas que le clavier influence quoi que ce soit.


Même avis, figaro a eu le sien en 7 jours si je ne m'abuse d'ailleurs... et mon iMac, sans les soucis de douane, était programmé pour le 23/11, soir 9 jours.
Apple devrait je suppose avec le temps régler ses problèmes de transporteur.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Novembre 2009)

Apparemment, la mention "REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON" ne signifie pas que le colis a été dédouané, mais que les papiers sont passés. Puisque le départ de Varsovie n'a eu lieu qu'à 21h03.
On verra demain si Varsovie -> Paris est faisable en 10h... (pour qu'il soit pris en charg à 6h demain matin par UPS)


----------



## brembo (25 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Apparemment, la mention "REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON" ne signifie pas que le colis a été dédouané, mais que les papiers sont passés. Puisque le départ de Varsovie n'a eu lieu qu'à 21h03.
> On verra demain si Varsovie -> Paris est faisable en 10h... (pour qu'il soit pris en charg à 6h demain matin par UPS)


Niech Zyje Polska !!!


----------



## HmJ (25 Novembre 2009)

Achete un pour la copine le 15 novembre, livre hier... au Japon


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

Bon, l'iMac est à Paris depuis une heure.... dans quelques heures ce sera sur mon bureau


----------



## jmn67 (25 Novembre 2009)

_STRASBOURG, FR	25/11/2009	7:19	*EN COURS DE LIVRAISON*
25/11/2009	5:49	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	25/11/2009	0:52	LECTURE AU DEPART
25/11/2009	0:20	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
25/11/2009	0:13	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	24/11/2009	23:19	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
WARSAW, PL	24/11/2009	21:03	LECTURE AU DEPART
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	24/11/2009	20:03	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
WARSAW, PL	24/11/2009	18:27	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE_

A partir de Varsovie, c'était rapide au moins!

Bon j'espère être en début de tournée


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

bon moi jen ai marre d'attendre: "Hey M'sieur Apple, pourriez avancer un peu plus vite ??!!"

Sur le store US, aucun changement: 
Etat actuel de l'expédition - en cours d'acheminement - exp. dans les délais: 25/11
Date de livraison estimée: 30/11

Idem pour l'imprimante.
Mon numero commencant par 81****** n'est pas reconnu sur le site UPS.
Quelqu"un a commandé aux alentours du 29/10 et attend comme moi ???


----------



## brembo (25 Novembre 2009)

Cela semble être tout bon pour vous messieurs...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

Le numéro en 81... en le rentrant comme "référence" ça donne rien ?


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

non, toujours pas, ca me met:



> >>> UPS n'a pas pu localiser les informations concernant l'envoi correspondant à votre recherche. Vérifiez vos informations et essayez à nouveau.


 
Je ne connais pas la logistique Apple du tout, mais je pense que selon les infos données sur le store, ces mêmes infos devraient être mises à jour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

Vraiment étrange, mon numéro en 81 fonctionnait et de là UPS m'a fournit le 1Z...
En fait, pour chaque colis, UPS a plusieurs référence.
Cela dit, j'espère que l'économie faite sur l'imprimante en valait la peine...!


----------



## DJéjé (25 Novembre 2009)

@lemonhead45 on est dans le même cas: commandé fin octobre, et toujours pas d'iMac en vue...


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

@Djéjé : ok, un "copain d'attente" en plus 
Je crois qu'une autre personne "Maog" est aussi dans le même bateau que nous.


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Le numéro en 81... en le rentrant comme "référence" ça donne rien ?


non car notre transporteur est Kuhne&Nagel....donc aucune visibilité tant que le colis ne touche pas le sol européen. 
Ils ont une route secrète entre la chine et les pays-bas qu'ils ne veulent pas dévoiler...


----------



## maog (25 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> @Djéjé : ok, un "copain d'attente" en plus
> Je crois qu'une autre personne "Maog" est aussi dans le même bateau que nous.



hé hé  ouaip je suis la aussi 

bon le groupe de eddy1103, franc0, ... devrait recevoir les leurs aujourd'hui ... esperons que pour nous ca soit le jour de reception de nos numéro de tracking UPS  ... et comme ca tout le forum serait content ^^


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> hé hé ouaip je suis la aussi
> 
> bon le groupe de eddy1103, franc0, ... devrait recevoir les leurs aujourd'hui ... esperons que pour nous ca soit le jour de reception de nos numéro de tracking UPS  ... et comme ca tout le forum serait content ^^


 

Yep...ce qui m'étonne cest que le store ne soit pas à jour.... Comment cela se passe (pour les habitués), est ce que d'abord il y a mise à jour du store US et ensuite FR, ou bien il n'y a pas d'ordre ?
Ce soir si ca na pas évolué, j'appelle.


----------



## maog (25 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> non car notre transporteur est Kuhne&Nagel....donc aucune visibilité tant que le colis ne touche pas le sol européen.
> Ils ont une route secrète entre la chine et les pays-bas qu'ils ne veulent pas dévoiler...



lol la route secrète 

bon en tout cas ils font aussi du airfreight chez K&N ... faudrait qu'Apple revoit son contrat avec eux ... surtout lors des lancements de produits.


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> lol la route secrète
> 
> bon en tout cas ils font aussi du airfreight chez K&N ... faudrait qu'Apple revoit son contrat avec eux ... surtout lors des lancements de produits.


 
 je pense quand même que nos imac voyagent en avion...les voyages en bateau Asie vers Europe c'est beaucoup plus long ..30 ou 40 jours je crois !
Je pense que le contrat avec Kuhne et Nagel..c'est leur contrat tarif lent...le transporteur a 7 jours pour amener au centre de dispatching...A lui d'optimiser son fret ensuite...Donc nos imacs attendent dans un entrepôt gelé..et donc vont arriver tout fissurés (Cf. les infos récentes )...

Merci à ceux qui ont le 24 ou 25 comme date prévue d'arrivée aux Pays-Bas par Kuhne et Nagel de nous donner des nouvelles ..voir si ça bouge pour eux !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> hé hé  ouaip je suis la aussi
> 
> bon le groupe de eddy1103, franc0, ... devrait recevoir les leurs aujourd'hui ... esperons que pour nous ca soit le jour de reception de nos numéro de tracking UPS  ... et comme ca tout le forum serait content ^^


On attend toujours... m'enfin, ils ont de 9h à 17h ou 19h (jai un doute) pour livrer :rateau:



> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, 				  	              	            		     FR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            8:03 	           	 	           	          EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
> 25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            6:19 	           	 	           	          EN COURS DE LIVRAISON




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

Livré à l'instant !


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

félicitations


----------



## Elendael (25 Novembre 2009)

Egalement en attente de livraison du mien pour aujourd'hui 
J'ai tellement eu de mauvaises surprises avec UPS et consorts que j'actualise le suivi régulièrement pour éviter un "Destinataire absent lors de la livraison" auquel j'ai souvent droit alors que je suis bien présent à mon domicile...


Et reçu à l'instant également


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

Il est congelé cet iMac !... Il a pas du avoir chaud sur le trajet. Meme la magic mouse est surper froide.


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

chanceux 
Félicitations !!

A notre tour maintenant !!!!


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Il est congelé cet iMac !... Il a pas du avoir chaud sur le trajet. Meme la magic mouse est surper froide.


 
il est passsé par Moscou si je me rappelle bien...! il doit déjà faire -10°C là-bas...


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

iMac 27 i7 Clavier numérique + AppleCare
Commandé le 22 octobre -> Commande annulée par apple
Recommandé le 27 octobre -> Mail de confirmation recu le 20 novembre.
Noté comme Expedié le 21 novembre
Le suivi apple indique deux dates:
le 03/12 ainsi que le 28/11

J'adore apple mais la je pense vraiment qu'on est pris pour des ..n 

Toujours pas de tracking . . . a part un numero bizare qui ne sert a rien WW0000181....

Ca craint
 felicitation a l'heureux recepteur de son imac :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

Pas de grésillement en baissant la luminosité, youtube peut afficher ses videos sans souci ni saccade, l'écran est nickel. Je continu à tester vite fait, et après clean install ^^


----------



## maog (25 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Livré à l'instant !



Profites-en !!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

Merci 

J'ai jeté un oeil à la charge CPU quand je lis une video sur YouTube, ça monte à 40-50% facilement (mais c'est pour le flash player, la charge de Safari est séparée), alors que sur mon C2D c'est 30%.

Est-ce normal comme chiffres ?


----------



## pomme85 (25 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> iMac 27 i7 Clavier numérique + AppleCare
> Commandé le 22 octobre -> Commande annulée par apple
> Recommandé le 27 octobre -> Mail de confirmation recu le 20 novembre.
> Noté comme Expedié le 21 novembre
> ...



Quel est ton transporteur assigné ?


Pour ma part, j'attends sagement que mon iMac arrive en Europe pour avoir enfin un suivi !:sleep:


----------



## Aphelion (25 Novembre 2009)

Vous avez de la chance ! 

Commande d'un Imac I5 + Apple Remote faite le 16 Novembre. Les deux colis ont été envoyés le 23 novembre.

Depuis, le statut de mon Apple Remote a bougée. Elle est envoyé via Syncreon et je devrais la recevoir samedi. 

Cependant, mon Imac n'a pas changé de statut. C'est toujours en _"Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009 							 								via Merge In Tnst NL Til"_. D'après ce que j'ai lu, cela correspond au voyage entre la Chine et la Hollande. 

Savez-vous combien cela prends de temps ? (en moyenne)


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

> _"Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009 via Merge In Tnst NL Til"_.


 
En gros ils vont regrouper ta commande en une seule (Imac et Remote).


----------



## pomme85 (25 Novembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Vous avez de la chance !
> 
> Commande d'un Imac I5 + Apple Remote faite le 16 Novembre. Les deux colis ont été envoyés le 23 novembre.
> 
> ...



Et bien il faut lire les précédents posts... ça prend environ 7 jours pour arriver en Europe. Après je ne sais pas, entre 2 à 5 jours, ça dépend où tu habites


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Quel est ton transporteur assigné ?
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, j'attends sagement que mon iMac arrive en Europe pour avoir enfin un suivi !:sleep:



En fait a coté de la reference AppleCare ; syncreon est stipulé sur le store US.
Mais a cote du iMac la case " Delivers " est vide.
Je n'ai aucune info sur le transporteur. Il est noté que les données seront bientot mise a jour (depuis une semaine sans mouvement).

L'apple store n'en peut plus de mes coups de fils psychotiques et m'envoie de plus en plus sur les roses... 
Un coup ils essayent de me faire croire que c'est le clavier qui prend du retard 
la fois d'apres on m'affirme que c'est la fusion de l'apple care qui prends du retard et 
pour enfin me parler de la carte graphique et hier rebolotte ca revenait du clavier...

J'ai cru comprendre que syncreon etait une societe qui conditionnait les macs genre mettre la souris dans le carton enregistrer les apple care etc...
Selon vous; vrai ou faux?


PS Je vous lis depuis le tout premier message du topic et je vous remercie car grace a vous je me sent moins "fou" (enfin enregistré!!!!)


----------



## pomme85 (25 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> En fait a coté de la reference AppleCare ; syncreon est stipulé sur le store US.
> Mais a cote du iMac la case " Delivers " est vide.
> Je n'ai aucune info sur le transporteur. Il est noté que les données seront bientot mise a jour (depuis une semaine sans mouvement).
> 
> ...



Inutile de les harceler au téléphone, ton Mac doit être qqpart entre la Chine et l'Europe, tu auras un suivi une fois qu'il sera remis au transporteur, en Europe. Si ta commande a été envoyé le 21, il devrait arriver en Europe environ 7 jours après.


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

Ce que je trouve annormale dans ce cas c'est d'inscrire chipped alors que le colis n'est meme pas chez eux selon vous.

Un vendeur de veste sur le net ne met pas expedié lorsqu'il vient seulement de commander le bouton de la veste.
NON?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Novembre 2009)

Adress Book, iCal, iTunes, iPhoto, Mail et favoris de Firefox et Safari installés... 
J'oublie à chaque fois à quel point il est facile de passer d'un mac à un autre, même avec une clean install (avec un minimum de préparation pour les fichiers de comptes mail par exemple)


----------



## pomme85 (25 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Ce que je trouve annormale dans ce cas c'est d'inscrire chipped alors que le colis n'est meme pas chez eux selon vous.
> 
> Un vendeur de veste sur le net ne met pas expedié lorsqu'il vient seulement de commander le bouton de la veste.
> NON?



Apple n'a pas qu'un seul entrepôt dans le monde...
Ton Mac est bien expédié, il part de Chine c'est tout, ça met du temps.


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

En fait ce que je disais c'est que le statut expedié devrait etre reservé a l'étape de livraison chez le client. Je remarque que ca inquiete plus de monde que ce que ca en rassure.


----------



## borisdenice (25 Novembre 2009)

RECU !
Commandé le 19/11
Expédié le 23/11
NICE, 				  	              	            		     FR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            13:47 	           	 	           	          LIVRE 	          	                     	                           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            8:23 	           	 	           	          EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            8:12 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	MARIGNANE, 				  	              	            		     FR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            6:12 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	MARSEILLE, 				  	              	            		     FR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            5:44 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            3:56 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            3:52 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            0:58 	           	 	           	          LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            25/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            0:52 	           	 	           	          LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            24/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            23:19 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	WARSAW, 				  	              	            		     PL 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            24/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            21:03 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            24/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            18:27 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	INCHEON, 				  	              	            		     KR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            24/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            10:59 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            24/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            7:43 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            24/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            5:18 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            24/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            4:32 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            23/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            17:33 	           	 	           	          LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON  	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            23/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            16:24 	           	 	           	          LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            23/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            23:13 	           	 	           	          LECTURE D'EXPORTATION 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            23/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            12:05 	           	 	           	          LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            23/11/2009 	           	 	           	           	            23:08 	           	 	           	          INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 	          	      



Bon le seul souci c'est que je suis pas chez moi et je prends un vol pour Helsinki dans 1 heure... donc déballage repoussé à ce WE pour moi 

Bref, quiqu'il en soit, commandé un vendredi soir préparé le WE par Apple, expédié le lundi matin par UPS et livré sur la Côte d'Azur me mercredi... C TOP


----------



## Liljah (25 Novembre 2009)

borisdenice a dit:


> RECU !
> Commandé le 19/11
> Expédié le 23/11
> NICE,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              25/11/2009                                                                   13:47                                                  LIVRE
> ...




 Félicitation pour ta réception alors.
Mais tu n'auras sans doutes pas le temps de répondre mais j'aimerai savoir lequel que tu as commandé et si tu avais un numéro de suivi dès le départ?


----------



## borisdenice (25 Novembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Félicitation pour ta réception alors.
> Mais tu n'auras sans doutes pas le temps de répondre mais j'aimerai savoir lequel que tu as commandé et si tu avais un numéro de suivi dès le départ?



Merci! c'est le i7, 4GB, 1TB, magic mouse, wireless keyboard - pas d'options


----------



## Liljah (25 Novembre 2009)

borisdenice a dit:


> Merci! c'est le i7, 4GB, 1TB, magic mouse, wireless keyboard - pas d'options


Oh lala faut pas me dire que le fait de prendre le remote allonge d'autant la livraison 
Commande validée le 19/11 et expédié le 23/11 et pourtant toujours pas de suivi et délai prévu pour le 2/12 comme pas mal de monde.
Et toi tu l'as déjà reçu... Grrrrrrr :hein:


----------



## Aphelion (25 Novembre 2009)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses.

Beh il y a plus qu'à attendre !


----------



## pomme85 (25 Novembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Oh lala faut pas me dire que le fait de prendre le remote allonge d'autant la livraison
> Commande validée le 19/11 et expédié le 23/11 et pourtant toujours pas de suivi et délai prévu pour le 2/12 comme pas mal de monde.
> Et toi tu l'as déjà reçu... Grrrrrrr :hein:



Et oui, si tu as eu le malheur de commander autre chose avec ton iMac, tu as affaire à un autre transporteur depuis la Chine contrairement à ceux qui n'ont commandé que l'iMac. Du coup, pas de suivi jusqu'à ce que ton colis soit arrivé dans les mains d'UPS ou TNT en Europe.


----------



## Liljah (25 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Et oui, si tu as eu le malheur de commander autre chose avec ton iMac, tu as affaire à un autre transporteur depuis la Chine contrairement à ceux qui n'ont commandé que l'iMac. Du coup, pas de suivi jusqu'à ce que ton colis soit arrivé dans les mains d'UPS ou TNT en Europe.


Oh zut la bourde que j'ai faite alors!
La remote j'aurai pu l'acheter en cash à 20 chez le fournisseur d'à côté et éviter le % du crédit sur la remote et le délais allongé.
 J'ai fais le con, bah plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

borisdenice a dit:


> RECU !
> Commandé le 19/11
> Expédié le 23/11
> 
> ...


 
Félicitations à Apple...un bel exemple pour satisfaire un client....dommage qu'on soit pas tous dans le même cas !


----------



## Stimenzee (25 Novembre 2009)

J'en suis là moi maintenant :

Adresse d&#8217;expédition ****** 18 Nov. 2009 

Date de livraison estimée 02 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)  

État actuel de l&#8217;expéditionLivraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)25 Nov. 2009 

Signée par



J'ai un numero de suivi transporteur mais qui ne fonctionne pas sur le site UPS... super!


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> J'en suis là moi maintenant :
> 
> Adresse dexpédition ****** 18 Nov. 2009
> 
> ...


 c'est bien si t'as un numéro de suivi transporteur...c'est que ça avance ! tu l'avais pas jusqu'à hier, non?
UPS va l'activer et le rendre visible rapidement


----------



## Stimenzee (25 Novembre 2009)

Non je ne l'avais pas hier, il est apparu cet aprem 

Je sais que ça avance mais je suis impatient... un peu trop! Mais bon, je l'ai commandé le 3/11, ça devient normal d'être impatient


----------



## Aphelion (25 Novembre 2009)

Ce qui est dommage c'est que le suivie via le site de Syncreon ne fonctionne pas. Ils demandent deux numéros... Au moins on aurait pu se rendre compte qu'il y a quand même de l'activité.

C'est stressant de venir voir l'état de la commande tous les soirs et de voir que n'a rien n'a bougé ^^


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

c'est sûr que encore une semaine d'attente alors que ton imac a, à priori touché le sol européen, c'est long ! si ton numéro UPS s'active, UPS va estimer la date de livraison...avec un peu de chance cette semaine, non???


----------



## Aphelion (25 Novembre 2009)

Oui, surement.

Dans le mail d'Apple que j'ai reçu la livraison était estimée au 2 décembre.

Donc il me reste plus beaucoup de temps à attendre si tout se passe bien.


----------



## Stimenzee (25 Novembre 2009)

Oui, j'ose espérer pour vendredi... mais je crois que je vais être deçu! Au pire, dans une semaine je l'ai...


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> J'en suis là moi maintenant :
> 
> Adresse dexpédition ****** 18 Nov. 2009



Est ce que ton adresse de livraison est complete ou seulement le nom de ta ville ?


----------



## Stimenzee (25 Novembre 2009)

Seulement  le nom de la ville!


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

Mauvaise nouvelle il va repartir pour Shangay...

Non je deconne en fait c'estait pour me rassurer, j'ai pareil apres un changement d'adresse sur le store il y a quelques jours j'avais peur que ce soit un mauvais presage.
Merci pour ta reponse!


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

Excellent le : "Mauvaise nouvelle il va repartir pour Shangai "


----------



## radamanthys (25 Novembre 2009)

Je Suis passe ce midi chez macline, toujours pas de nouvelle de mon i7, sur leur statut ils ont toujours "novembre" d'après ce qu'ils me disent :hein:

mac commande le 14/11, et toujours pas de nouvelle, moi qui préférait passer par un magasin pour les faire vivre, je sent que la prochaine fois je commanderai en ligne


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

radamanthys a dit:


> Je Suis passe ce midi chez macline, toujours pas de nouvelle de mon i7, sur leur statut ils ont toujours "novembre" d'après ce qu'ils me disent :hein:
> 
> mac commande le 14/11, et toujours pas de nouvelle, moi qui préférait passer par un magasin pour les faire vivre, je sent que la prochaine fois je commanderai en ligne



De nombreux cas du coté des clients en ligne exposent clairment de gros soucis alors que si tu lis bien; les personnes entant passées par des magasins (pas forcement inscrit sur macge) reportent des delais plus qu'apréciable
(le miens commandé sur l'AppleStore le 22oct pas recu et pas suivi)


----------



## timeloo (25 Novembre 2009)

Mon iMac i7 me sera livré demain!

En fait en ayant épluché tous les messages de ce topic, je pense avoir compris que lorsque l'on a commandé un iMac + autre chose, le colis va forcément passer par la hollande. Dans ce cas, on ne voit apparaitre le numéro de suivi qu'une fois l'iMac arrivé en hollande (environ 6 à 8 jours). En fait sur le suivi de l'applestore, la date affichée en face de "Etat actuel de l'expédition" correspond à la date de réception de l'iMac en hollande.

Ensuite, le colis repart de la hollande pour la France avec un transporteur attribué (UPS ou TNT) il faut compter 2 à 3 jours pour être livré en France.


----------



## Stimenzee (25 Novembre 2009)

Hé bien, si j'avais sur j'aurais commandé mon iMac et j'aurais refait une commande pour mon applecare après réception de la bête...


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> Hé bien, si j'avais sur j'aurais commandé mon iMac et j'aurais refait une commande pour mon applecare après réception de la bête...



+1000

Surtout lorsqu'on sait que l'apple care auto enroll démarre a la date de la commande et non a la date de réception...
Deux des conseillers m'ont confirmé cette info.


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> +1000
> 
> Surtout lorsqu'on sait que l'apple care auto enroll *démarre a la date de la commande et non a la date de réception...*
> Deux des conseillers m'ont confirmé cette info.



Ce qui ne change rien, car AppleCare est une extension de 2 ans par rapport à la garantie de base. Que tu l'achètes maintenant ou dans 10 mois, tu as exactement la même durée finale.


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ce qui ne change rien, car AppleCare est une extension de 2 ans par rapport à la garantie de base. Que tu l'achètes maintenant ou dans 10 mois, tu as exactement la même durée finale.



C'est pour ca que je dis ca.
Mieux vaut garder les 180 euros sur son compte et attendre les soldes apple car les apple care en font souvent partis on a alors 11 mois pour trouver le bon plan... selon le compte qu'on a on peut meme gagner quelques centimes 
J'ai fait la meme bourde 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------

Ce qui change en revanche, c'est que pour les personnes n'ayant pas souscrit a la fameuse auto-enrol la date de départ de garantie constructeur démarre a réception du colis...(qui lui arrive de ce fait plus vite)


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

bon ben :
état actuel de l'exépdition : 25/11 (Expédition dans les délais)

Aujourd'hui nous sommes le 25/11 et toujours rien de changé (je ne sais pas si le colis est arrivé en Hollande, le numéro en 81*********  nest toujours pas reconnu chez UPS).
*Djéjé et Maog*: pareil pour vous ?


----------



## franc0 (25 Novembre 2009)

je viens de recevoir la bete


que dire, il est manifique


franc0


----------



## Liljah (25 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> bon ben :
> état actuel de l'exépdition : 25/11 (Expédition dans les délais)
> 
> Aujourd'hui nous sommes le 25/11 et toujours rien de changé (je ne sais pas si le colis est arrivé en Hollande, le numéro en 81*********  nest toujours pas reconnu chez UPS).
> *Djéjé et Maog*: pareil pour vous ?



Tu l'as commandé tout simplement sans accessoire supplémentaire?


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Tu l'as commandé tout simplement sans accessoire supplémentaire?


 

jai demandé l'upgrade la carte graphique et aussi une imprimante. (jaurais dû m'abstenir je crois).


----------



## radamanthys (25 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> De nombreux cas du coté des clients en ligne exposent clairment de gros soucis alors que si tu lis bien; les personnes entant passées par des magasins (pas forcement inscrit sur macge) reportent des delais plus qu'apréciable
> (le miens commandé sur l'AppleStore le 22oct pas recu et pas suivi)



ton statut indique toujours "novembre" également ?


----------



## Liljah (25 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> jai demandé l'upgrade la carte graphique et aussi une imprimante. (jaurais dû m'abstenir je crois).


J'espère pour toi que ce n'est pas comme pour les I7 alors, quoique... quand tu ajoutes la carte graphique les délais montent bien pour la dispo.
Regarde en face de délais d'expédition respecté il y a une date, d'après les dires et les déductions c'est la date d'arrivée en Europe.
Pour moi ça a été expédié le 23/11 et la date est le 30/11 pour (l'europe).

Bon courage


----------



## brembo (25 Novembre 2009)

franc0 a dit:


> je viens de recevoir la bete
> 
> 
> que dire, il est manifique
> ...


Alors heureux ?

Presque 3 jours d'usage, c'est vraiment superbe, comment ai je pu me passer d'un 27" si longtemps ??


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

L'upgrade de la carte graphique ? Ca se passe ou ca ?


----------



## lemonhead45 (25 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> L'upgrade de la carte graphique ? Ca se passe ou ca ?


 
Par là, comprendre l'upgrade HW de la configuration proposé en standard sur le store de l'Imac.
J'ai pris une ATI 4850HD au lieu de la ATI Radeon HD 4670 de base.


----------



## franc0 (25 Novembre 2009)

tres heureux, j ai juste eu une frayeur quand il a pas voulu de mon cd

et quand j ai redémarrer, il l m arranger et ça roule


franc0


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

Oki bon choix, mais géographiquement parlant, ca se passe ou ?


----------



## Stimenzee (25 Novembre 2009)

Haaaaa, le mien arrive demain! Numero UPS reçu tout à l'heure ( pas le 81******)! 
Patience, le votre va arriver aussi


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee je suis tellement enthousiaste pour toi que je veux que tu sois beau pour vendredi " j'y crois " je te met donc un coup de boule a facette pour que tu sois des plus " DISCO " wouhou ! ! !


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> C'est pour ca que je dis ca.
> Mieux vaut garder les 180 euros sur son compte et attendre les soldes apple car les apple care en font souvent partis on a alors 11 mois pour trouver le bon plan... selon le compte qu'on a on peut meme gagner quelques centimes
> J'ai fait la meme bourde
> 
> ...



Je comprends mieux ton message...


----------



## D Rexon (25 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Par là, comprendre l'upgrade HW de la configuration proposé en standard sur le store de l'Imac.
> J'ai pris une ATI 4850HD au lieu de la ATI Radeon HD 4670 de base.



Sans indiscretion a combien te reviens ton imprimante apres remise Apple?


----------



## maog (25 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> bon ben :
> état actuel de l'exépdition : 25/11 (Expédition dans les délais)
> 
> Aujourd'hui nous sommes le 25/11 et toujours rien de changé (je ne sais pas si le colis est arrivé en Hollande, le numéro en 81*********  nest toujours pas reconnu chez UPS).
> *Djéjé et Maog*: pareil pour vous ?



toujours rien non plus .... 
patience....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------




Stimenzee a dit:


> Haaaaa, le mien arrive demain! Numero UPS reçu tout à l'heure ( pas le 81******)!
> Patience, le votre va arriver aussi



ta recut ton numéro ups comment ? par mail ou t'a été voir sur le site de suivi apple ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------

ah ya du changement dans le widget de mon dashboard !! 

<< enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation >>

lemonhead45 ca avance !!


----------



## j2c (25 Novembre 2009)

Super maog
c'est le widget ups??? T'avais rentré le numéro en 81....?


----------



## maog (25 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Super maog
> c'est le widget ups??? T'avais rentré le numéro en 81....?



non c'est le widget multi tracking : junecloud
(toute facon j'ai pas de ref ups ... lol) 

j'ai mis la réf de ma commande apple en W9..... en sélectionnant apple comme suivi, et identification par mail.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------

ca y est c'est passé sur mon suivi Apple :
______________________________________________________________________
Date de livraison estimée	30 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)	 

État actuel de lexpédition	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation	25 Nov. 2009

Signée par	
______________________________________________________________________

et vous ?


----------



## Stimenzee (25 Novembre 2009)

Pas de mail pour le numero UPS! Il a été mis à jour dans mon suivi d'expédition...
En fait, au début j'avais le numero 81***** comme numero de suivi puis celui ci a changé et est devenu une série de chiffres et lettres que UPS reconnait!
Courage pour l'attente...
Une fois un pays bas, ça va assez vite! Moi il y est arrivé aujourd'hui et je l'aurai demain normalement (je suis en Belgique!)


----------



## maog (25 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> Pas de mail pour le numero UPS! Il a été mis à jour dans mon suivi d'expédition...
> En fait, au début j'avais le numero 81***** comme numero de suivi puis celui ci a changé et est devenu une série de chiffres et lettres que UPS reconnait!
> Courage pour l'attente...
> Une fois un pays bas, ça va assez vite! Moi il y est arrivé aujourd'hui et je l'aurai demain normalement (je suis en Belgique!)



OK merci. sait tu si ta livraison se fait en UPS Express	, UPS Express Saver, UPS Standard ?

Pays-Bas --> Belgique : livré le lendemain alors que pour le sud de la France je pense qu'il va falloir attendre 2 jours. (ca a du bon d'habiter plus près du royaume d'apple ^^)

Bon je pense que le miens va partir demain de NL donc arriver en France pour Lundi ... snif ... pas de joujou ce weekend.


----------



## Stimenzee (26 Novembre 2009)

désolé mais je ne sais pas du tout quel service UPS ça sera... en plus ce n'est pas moi qui le réceptionne donc je n'aurai pas plus d'infos demain!


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Sans indiscretion a combien te reviens ton imprimante apres remise Apple?


 
le choix de la carte graphique est dispo sur l'apple store dans le configurateur.
L'imprimante HP que j'ai acheté coute environ 99&#8364;. Avec le programme EPP de mon entreprise et la remise des 70&#8364; d'Apple, ca me fait l'imprimante à....10&#8364; 


@Maog = on dirait qu'on s'approche du but !! Selon toi, est-ce qu'UPS ou TNT livre le samedi ? Est il possible que le circuit européen de ces transporteurs soient si bons qu'on recoivent les Imac vendredi par exemple  ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Novembre 2009)

UPS Express Saver pour moi


----------



## maog (26 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> UPS Express Saver pour moi



@lemonhead : si on est comme eddy et qu'on a droit a du UPS Express Saver on peut espérer recevoir avant vendredi soir ^^ 
par contre si c'est du UPS standard c'est mort ca sera lundi....

Aucune livraison le samedi.

Et TNT ou UPS ... ben avec Apple j'ai toujours eu droit a UPS (pour les commandes et les sav).
(peut etre cela dépend de ta ville je ne sait pas du tout...)

en tout cas OUI on se rapproche a grand pas


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

on ne le saura que tard ce soir j'imagine ? La mise à jour du store peut se faire en pleine journée (réplication de la bdd apple <-> ups) ?


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 pour ma part j'ai deja souvent constaté en plein milieu de journée des changements et du mouvement dans le suivis de précedentes commandes. Il a jamais été aussi pret du but ton colis !


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

Ya eu du changement dans mon suivi. Toujours pas de numéro UPS mais l'état actuel de l'expédition a changé.




> Date de livraison estimée 30 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)
> 
> État actuel de lexpédition En cours d'acheminement vers le client, expédition dnas les délais: *26 Nov. 2009*
> 
> Signée par


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

Petite question , je viens de recevoir ma facture par mail (elle etait deja sur le site).
La reception de facture marque t-elle un avancement particulier ?


----------



## maog (26 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Ya eu du changement dans mon suivi. Toujours pas de numéro UPS mais l'état actuel de l'expédition a changé.



Pas encore de changement pour le mien ...


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Petite question , je viens de recevoir ma facture par mail (elle etait deja sur le site).
> La reception de facture marque t-elle un avancement particulier ?


 
non je ne crois pas.
J'ai recu ma facture il y a près d'une semaine.

bizzare que ca me mette le 26/11 maintenant (nouveau milestone??), sans savoir si UPS a pris en charge.


----------



## Aphelion (26 Novembre 2009)

Je viens aussi de recevoir ma facture....

Toujours pas de changement dans le statut de ma commande. Mais bon je pense que d'ici la fin de la semaine il devrait y avoir du changement (Imac I5 expédié samedi dernier...)


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

Mon i7 a aussi été "expedié" samedi dernier.
Nos factures sont synchro.


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

Des news sur mon suivi !! 

______________________________________________________________________
* Date de livraison estimée: *30/11*

* Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)*26/11*

* Transporteur: *NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER*
* Numéro suivi transporteur: *81*******
_____________________________________________________________________



Est ce que ca veut dire que je ......le recevrai demain ?


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

Vu qu'on est le 26 je ne sais pas trop mais il semble bien que ce soit surtout prévu pour le 30 non?

Est ce que ton numero de suivi fonctionne?


----------



## Stimenzee (26 Novembre 2009)

Yeaaaaaah! Le mien vient d'arriver... malheureusement je ne rentre chez moi que demain soir!

J'ai interdit, aux personnes qui habitent avec moi, de le déballer 
Je vous donnerai donc mes impressions samedi matin ( oui, demain soir je ne penserai plus à vous )

Je posterai également des photos de comparaison entre mon vieux dell 15" et mon iMac 27"!
Patience les derniers, ça va arriver : à la base le mien était prévu pour le 3 décembre!


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

Congrats !!!  J'en connais un de plus qui va passer un super weekend 

Juste pour info, est ce que dans ton suivi, c'était écris comme dans le mien, c'est à dire NL DISTRIBUTION ?


----------



## Stimenzee (26 Novembre 2009)

J'avais ça aussi mais pazs longtemps! C'est resté "nl distribution" pdt 1 jours ou 2 (je pense) puis c'est passé à UPS...
Mais moi, par exemple, c'est passé UPS hier fin d'aprem seulement et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui donc tout espoir n'est pas perdu pour toi...


----------



## j2c (26 Novembre 2009)

cool pour toi... moi j'ai toujours 4 Décembre (depuis le 12 Novembre)...pas de changement..enfin si : le nom de mon cher transporteur n'apparaît plus (Kuhne&Nagel), et j'ai reçu la facture par email...est-ce bon signe???


----------



## Yatre (26 Novembre 2009)

Commandé le 6, expédié le 14 et débité le 19, mon iMac 27" i7 avec 4x2 Go et clavier filaire AZERTY et Apple Care est arrivé le 25 au soir par UPS !

Que de "Hooo" en prenant conscience de la taille de l'écran : gigantesque ! C'est un switch pour moi donc pas évident de trouver ses marques pour les applications ou les documents notemment mais sinon tout va bien.

Légers cliquetis lorsqu'on baisse la luminosité, mais temporairement. Il faut tendre l'oreille !

Avoir ce mac au moment où YouTube propose la HD 1080p, ça tombe bien quand même !

Courage et patience pour ceux qui attendent encore !


----------



## pomme85 (26 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> cool pour toi... moi j'ai toujours 4 Décembre (depuis le 12 Novembre)...pas de changement..enfin si : le nom de mon cher transporteur n'apparaît plus (Kuhne&Nagel), et j'ai reçu la facture par email...est-ce bon signe???



Tu as quelle date à côté de "État actuel de lexpédition" ?
Tu as toujours : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" ?

(sur le Store US)


----------



## j2c (26 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Tu as quelle date à côté de "État actuel de lexpédition" ?
> Tu as toujours : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" ?
> 
> (sur le Store US)


eh oui toujours pareil... j'attends pas de miracle..Mes amis de Kuhne&Nagel ont l'air de faire Chine-PaysBas en 7 jours et jamais moins d'après tous les témoignages sur ce post. Ils devraient livrer le 30..et ensuite UPS prend le relais
*Ce sera donc mon dernier week-end.........sans iMac !!!!*​


----------



## JuL67 (26 Novembre 2009)

Je viens également de recevoir ma facture par mail, mais toujours aucun changement sur ma commande :s. L'espoire de pouvoir gouter à mes premiers instants sur mac ce week end s'amoindrissent de minutes en minutes :s. Et dire que même une fois recu la galère continura peut être avec tous les problemes suceptibles d'arriver... Commander chez apple c'est plus stressant que de monter dans la voiture d'un aveugle saoul et unijambiste !!!


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

mon numéro 81******** est connu maintenant sur le tracking UPS, et j'ai maintenant une nouvelle réf en 1Z********
UPS met "expédié ou facturé le 26/11"
Statut: Infos facturation recues.

La journée n'est pas encore fini


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

Yatre a dit:


> Commandé le 6, expédié le 14 et débité le 19, mon iMac 27" i7 avec 4x2 Go et clavier filaire AZERTY et Apple Care est arrivé le 25 au soir par UPS !


Commandé le 22/10, expédié le 21/11 débité le 30/10, mon iMac 27" i7 avec 2x2 Go et clavier filaire AZERTY et Apple Care est pas arrivé .

Une question me trotte; a quel moment as tu recu le mail concernant l'enregistrement de la garantie Apple Care ?
Car si je ne m'abuse il faut bien réunir la care et le mac pour enregistrer ce service.

Selon vous, cette étape est-elle réalisée en chine? 
Le gar d'apple m'a pourtant dis que ce devait etre fait au pays bas.


----------



## maog (26 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> mon numéro 81******** est connu maintenant sur le tracking UPS, et j'ai maintenant une nouvelle réf en 1Z********
> UPS met "expédié ou facturé le 26/11"
> Statut: Infos facturation recues.
> 
> La journée n'est pas encore fini



ah ca devrait suivre pour moi aussi alors ^^ j'attend j'attend 

juste est ce que t'a eu ta ref en 1Z en mettant ton numéro 81 sur quelle page ? la page d'accueil ou par suivi ref ?


----------



## Stimenzee (26 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> mon numéro 81******** est connu maintenant sur le tracking UPS, et j'ai maintenant une nouvelle réf en 1Z********
> UPS met "expédié ou facturé le 26/11"
> Statut: Infos facturation recues.
> 
> La journée n'est pas encore fini




La journée n'est pas finie du tout, avec un peu de chance tu l'auras demain!
Moi j'ai eu mon numero UPS hier vers 17h et mon iMac est arrivé aujourd'hui avant 13h chez moi


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> La journée n'est pas finie du tout, avec un peu de chance tu l'auras demain!
> Moi j'ai eu mon numero UPS hier vers 17h et mon iMac est arrivé aujourd'hui avant 13h chez moi


 

Cooool , je suis excité comme une jeune pucelle !!!!! 



> juste est ce que t'a eu ta ref en 1Z en mettant ton numéro 81 sur quelle page ? la page d'accueil ou par suivi ref ?


 
j'ai juste rentré sur le tracking UPS le numéro en 81**** et ca ma donné une nouvelle page avec en en-tête le numéro en 1Z (que j'ai rentré ensuite dans Junecloud application pour le suivi!!)


----------



## pomme85 (26 Novembre 2009)

Ahhh j'ai l'impression que mon Mac a été expédié depuis 1 mois ! en fait, il a été expédié lundi 23 

Je n'ai pas encore reçu ma facture, je pense qu'elle est envoyée une fois que le colis arrive en Europe !

Je recevrais mon iMac sûrement la semaine prochaine, je vote mercredi ou mardi encore mieux.


----------



## maog (26 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> j'ai juste rentré sur le tracking UPS le numéro en 81**** et ca ma donné une nouvelle page avec en en-tête le numéro en 1Z (que j'ai rentré ensuite dans Junecloud application pour le suivi!!)



AH ca y est j'ai comme toi : 
État actuel de lexpédition	Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)	26 Nov. 2009
Signée par	

Donc d'ici quelque minute je devrai aussi avoir mon tracking UPS... ton iMac a pris de l'avance sur le mien 

Bon ben reste plus qu'a savoir si on est livré en Express (demain) ou en Standard (Lundi) ...


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

> Bon ben reste plus qu'a savoir si on est livré en Express (demain) ou en Standard (Lundi) ...


 
Et ca, on peut pas le savoir si on appelle UPS, ou qque part sur leur site ?


----------



## j2c (26 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Ahhh j'ai l'impression que mon Mac a été expédié depuis 1 mois ! en fait, il a été expédié lundi 23
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore reçu ma facture, je pense qu'elle est envoyée une fois que le colis arrive en Europe !
> 
> Je recevrais mon iMac sûrement la semaine prochaine, je vote mercredi ou mardi encore mieux.


 
pomme85, on a la même date d'expédition : Lundi 23.
Je viens de recevoir à midi la facture par email d'apple.
Je pense qu'il n'y aura rien de plus avant le 30..date de livraison aux pays-bas de l'iMac.


----------



## maog (26 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Et ca, on peut pas le savoir si on appelle UPS, ou qque part sur leur site ?



oui je pense que si t'apple UPS il le savent. si c'est du Standard (2j), du Express(Demain matin), ou du Express Saver (demain aprem)...

j'attend la réponse tient moi informé ^^
meme si j'ai toujours pas de 1Z pour l'instant ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------




j2c a dit:


> pomme85, on a la même date d'expédition : Lundi 23.
> Je viens de recevoir à midi la facture par email d'apple.
> Je pense qu'il n'y aura rien de plus avant le 30..date de livraison aux pays-bas de l'iMac.



pour nous ca a commencé a bouger a partir de la date de réception prévu au Pays Bas effectivement.  (pour nous le 25, et les colis viennent d'être expédié aujourd'hui en destination finale). 
Si c'est prévu le 30 prévois une expédition des Pays-Bas le 1 Dec, et donc 1 ou 2 jours après chez toi.


----------



## pomme85 (26 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> pomme85, on a la même date d'expédition : Lundi 23.
> Je viens de recevoir à midi la facture par email d'apple.
> Je pense qu'il n'y aura rien de plus avant le 30..date de livraison aux pays-bas de l'iMac.



je pense aussi, mais bon... on ne sait jamais !


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrr...c'est écris STANDARD sur le site UPS.......juste en dessous de la réf 1Z****


----------



## Aphelion (26 Novembre 2009)

Pour un petit rappel des faits, j'ai commandé mon Imac i5 le 16 Novembre avec l'Apple Remote. Pour mon mac il est indiqué _Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009                                                              via Merge In Tnst NL Ti_. Et pour l'Apple Remote     _Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009                                                              via SYNCREON avec _en dessous un numéro de tracking.

Quand je vais voir le suivi d'expédition, les choses suivantes sont inscrites :



> Adresse d&#8217;expédition : blablalbla 22 Nov. 2009
> 
> Date de livraison estimée : 03 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)
> 
> ...


Dois-je comprendre que le colis arrivera plus tôt (la date du 28 novembre ?). Et que mon Apple Remote arrivera dans un colis différent que mon Mac ?

Je suis un peu perdu.


----------



## pomme85 (26 Novembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Pour un petit rappel des faits, j'ai commandé mon Imac i5 le 16 Novembre avec l'Apple Remote. Pour mon mac il est indiqué _Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009                                                              via Merge In Tnst NL Ti_. Et pour l'Apple Remote     _Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009                                                              via SYNCREON avec _en dessous un numéro de tracking.
> 
> Quand je vais voir le suivi d'expédition, les choses suivantes sont inscrites :
> 
> ...



Non, je crois que _Merge In Tnst NL Ti _signifie que tes colis seront mis ensemble une fois ton iMac arrivé en Hollande.

La date du 28 novembre correspond à l'arrivée de ton iMac en Hollande et où tu auras un numéro de suivi sur UPS (ou TNT).


----------



## Aphelion (26 Novembre 2009)

Ok, merci. On va attendre samedi alors !


----------



## pomme85 (26 Novembre 2009)

Ca y'est je viens de recevoir ma facture ! Même si ce n'est pas grand chose, ça donne l'impression que les choses avancent


----------



## j2c (26 Novembre 2009)

Aphelion, t'as de la chance; nos imac sont partis tous les 2 le 23/11 ..et le tien arrive en Hollande le 28, le mien le 30/11 !!!  2 jours de gagné pour toi !


----------



## Liljah (26 Novembre 2009)

Facture reçue également, mais bon comme vous tous je me suis fait une raison... On le recevra la semaine prochaine cet Imac.


----------



## Wolcan (26 Novembre 2009)

Si ça vous intéresse j'ai commandé le nouveau macbook blanc unibody avec la suite iWork et une "house" le 20 novembre, ma commande a été expédié le 24 novembre. Sur le site d'apple de suivi d'expédition je peux lire ça: 

Adresse d&#8217;expédition******** **********, FR24 Nov. 2009 
Date de livraison estimée 07 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement) 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 30 Nov. 2009 
Signée par

Si j'ai bien compris la date du 30 novembre est celle de l'arrivée de mon colis en Europe?

Je suis impatient comme vous, bon c'est pas un iMac 27" i5 ou i7 mais c'est mon premier mac alors forcément ...


----------



## maog (26 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr...c'est écris STANDARD sur le site UPS.......juste en dessous de la réf 1Z****



 ca sera pour lundi alors (je le vois aussi maintenant ca y est  )

Bon on aura quand même 5 jours d'avances sur la date intiale du 4 decembre ...


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

bah moi cetait toujours ecris 30 nov.....
Mais que vais je faire ce weekendeeeeeuuuh....???


----------



## maog (26 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> bah moi cetait toujours ecris 30 nov.....
> Mais que vais je faire ce weekendeeeeeuuuh....???



tu va faire de la place sur ton bureau.... 

moi quand j'ai commander il m'a dit 4 Decembre... et quelques jours apres c'est passer a 30 nov.


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> tu va faire de la place sur ton bureau....
> 
> moi quand j'ai commander il m'a dit 4 Decembre... et quelques jours apres c'est passer a 30 nov.


 
La place...ca fait 2 semaines que j'en ai fait, j'ai même racheté un nouveau bureau pour l'occasion !!
Là, il ny a que mon laptop pro t400 qui trone dessus.


----------



## Xian (26 Novembre 2009)

J'ai reçu ma facture. Mail l'a classée dans les indésirables


----------



## Stimenzee (26 Novembre 2009)

Petite question : je ne suis pas chez moi mais quelque chose me tracasse sur le suivi ups alors que le coli m'a été livré : vous pensez que l'applecare est dans la boite avec l'iMAc? Parce que sur ups ils disent "à reprensenter" alors que je suis sur que le mac est déjà chez moi...


----------



## La Dinette (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je vous lis depuis un petit moment.
Je suis également dans l'attente d'un imac I5 commandé à la fnac le 6 novembre.
Et, même si j'ai la sensation que les acheteurs fnac ne sont pas nombreux ici, je voulais vous informer que mon imac est expédié.
La poste ne l'a pas encore pris en charge (demain?), il est à la plate forme Briarde.

Voilà pour les infos du côté fnac.

J'espère que ça va se décoincer pour ceux qui sont toujours dans l'attente!


----------



## pomme85 (26 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> Petite question : je ne suis pas chez moi mais quelque chose me tracasse sur le suivi ups alors que le coli m'a été livré : vous pensez que l'applecare est dans la boite avec l'iMAc? Parce que sur ups ils disent "à reprensenter" alors que je suis sur que le mac est déjà chez moi...



Je crois que l'AppleCare est dans un colis à part... tu n'avais pas le nombre de colis à livrer qqpart ?


----------



## Stimenzee (26 Novembre 2009)

Si, y'en avait 2... mais je me suis dit qu'il avait peut-être refait un conditionnement par facilité! Au pire, ils repassent le lendemain non? sinon je le sonnerai pour m'arranger... ça n'est que l'applecare, pas à 2 jours près ça


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> Petite question : je ne suis pas chez moi mais quelque chose me tracasse sur le suivi ups alors que le coli m'a été livré : vous pensez que l'applecare est dans la boite avec l'iMAc? Parce que sur ups ils disent "à reprensenter" alors que je suis sur que le mac est déjà chez moi...



Si tu as recu un mail confirmant l'activation de ton apple care il se peut bien qu'elle soit déja integrée dans ton carton iMac.
Les deux colis doivent etre rassemblés sachant qu'il faut que la care ait deja croise ton mac avant livraison pour etre enregistree dessus... (auto-enrol)...


----------



## Stimenzee (26 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Si tu as recu un mail confirmant l'activation de ton apple care il se peut bien qu'elle soit déja integrée dans ton carton iMac.
> Les deux colis doivent etre rassemblés sachant qu'il faut que la care ait deja croise ton mac avant livraison pour etre enregistree dessus... (auto-enrol)...





Oui j'ai reçu un mail comme quoi il était activé... Bha, je verrai demain, pas de stress avec ça maintenant!

Merci


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

La Dinette a dit:


> mon imac est expédié.
> *La poste* ne l'a pas encore pris en charge (....)



:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## radamanthys (26 Novembre 2009)

La Dinette a dit:


> Bonjour, je vous lis depuis un petit moment.
> Je suis également dans l'attente d'un imac I5 commandé à la fnac le 6 novembre.
> Et, même si j'ai la sensation que les acheteurs fnac ne sont pas nombreux ici, je voulais vous informer que mon imac est expédié.
> La poste ne l'a pas encore pris en charge (demain?), il est à la plate forme Briarde.
> ...



Info intéressante , merci. Je ne l'ai pas commande a la FNAC mais chez unrevendeur agrée Apple et si ils commencent a livrer la FNAC j'espère que cela signifie qu'ensuite il vont daigner s'occuper de leurs revendeurs et donc de mon petit i7


----------



## La Dinette (26 Novembre 2009)

Oui je pense que c'est une bonne nouvelle pour tout le monde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

@D rexon : Que pasa?


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

Les mots *iMac* et *La Poste* ne font pas bon ménage dans la meme phrase par les temps qui courent . . .


----------



## La Dinette (26 Novembre 2009)

Pourquoi? Devrais-je être inquiète?


----------



## D Rexon (26 Novembre 2009)

Le traitement de colis facon coliposte n'est pas vraiment le plus adapté a ce genre d'envoi.
Je suis étonné que la fnac ne passe pas par chronoposte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------

Dans quelle région doit-il etre livré?


----------



## La Dinette (26 Novembre 2009)

En Loire Atlantique.
Bah, je reste confiante, je vous dirais ça à la réception !


----------



## timeloo (26 Novembre 2009)

Bien reçu aujourd'hui mon iMac 27" i7 par UPS dans les délais. Les dates ont été bien respectées par rapport à ce que m'a indiqué Apple dès le mail d'expédition.
Par contre, oh surprise, je vois un pixel mort. Me voilà à me poser la question, je demande échange ou pas ? Va falloir attendre encore une semaine ... Puis me voilà à me mettre de travers et à me dire: ce ne serait pas une poussière derrière la vitre ? Comme j'avais visionné il y a peu une petite vidéo du démontage, me voilà parti à soulever par en haut (très facile, elle ne tient que par un aimant) et OUI c'était bien une poussière sur la vitre côté intérieur ! Ouf ! 
Tout est à présent réinstallé et ça marche vraiment nickel. 
Bon courage à ceux qui attende encore leur machine, vous n'allez pas regretter !


----------



## maog (26 Novembre 2009)

Et voila mon iMac est sur le départ...

EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL	26/11/2009	21:55	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL	26/11/2009	10:08	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

S'il voulais il pourrait faire le trajet cette nuit pour arriver chez moi demain soir  mais bon a mon avis il va faire son fenian et mettre le week-end entier pour descendre des Pays Bas en 2CV ... et donc livraison pour lundi 31 (comme c'est écrit sur le site d'ailleurs lol)

Par contre je ne comprend toujours pas l'intérêt pour Apple de les faire transité par les Pays-Bas alors que j'ai deux colis avec deux numéro de suivi bien distinct pour la remote et le mac.... étrange je pensais que le but été de les conditionné en un seul et même colis pour réduire les cout... a croire que la main d'oeuvre néerlandaise coûterai plus cher que les frais de livraison UPS lol


----------



## lemonhead45 (26 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

moi j'ai ca:

EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL 26/11/2009 18:52 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE


NL 26/11/2009 8:08 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 



J'ai appelé UPS: ils m'ont expliqué que leurs SLAs indiquent 48h pour transiter le colis, donc lundi.
A moins d'un miracle de Noël !!!!! :rateau:


P.S: A yest , fermeture du store: c'est *BLACK FRIDAY !!!!*


----------



## La Dinette (27 Novembre 2009)

Rectification : c'est bien chronoposte qui prend en charge la livraison !


----------



## maog (27 Novembre 2009)

Ca y est le colis a quité EINDHOVEN,
et bizarement la date de livraison du 30Nov a disparu... :mouais: 

BON OK JE SAIS, JE CROIS AU PERE NOEL


----------



## lemonhead45 (27 Novembre 2009)

Hmmmm je viens de m'apercevoir que je suivais le tracking de l'imprimante uniquement !!?? Je croyais pourtant qu'elles étaient mergés arrivés aux Pays Bas ??

Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, c'est sur le tracking UPS disant que le colis pesait 6 kilos.
Par acquis de conscience, je compare sur le store le numero 1Z de l'imac et de l'imprimante et à ma grande surprise, ils sont différents !

Bref, voilà le dernier status Maog concernant mes 2 colis chez UPS:

*colis #1 - imprimante - 6 Kg -> en transit*
EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL 27/11/2009 3:30LECTURE AU DEPART EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL 26/11/2009 18:52 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE NL 26/11/2009 8:08INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 

*colis #2 - Imac - 17,5 Kg -> en transit*
EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL 27/11/2009 3:30 LECTURE AU DEPART EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL 26/11/2009 18:55 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE NL 26/11/2009 8:08 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 



Sur le site Apple -> commande acheminée - 26/10 pour les 2 commandes.
Sur le soft Delivery Status Touch, j'avais 4 jours de délai pour être livré et maintenant ca me met *"date de livraison inconnu"*

*Noel avant le weekend *


----------



## pomme85 (27 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Hmmmm je viens de m'apercevoir que je suivais le tracking de l'imprimante uniquement !!?? Je croyais pourtant qu'elles étaient mergés arrivés aux Pays Bas ??
> 
> Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, c'est sur le tracking UPS disant que le colis pesait 6 kilos.
> Par acquis de conscience, je compare sur le store le numero 1Z de l'imac et de l'imprimante et à ma grande surprise, ils sont différents !
> ...



"Merge" ne veut pas forcément dire dans le même colis, mais plutôt regrouper !

Sinon au vue du suivi d'un autre membre (post #588) vous aurez effectivement une livraison le lundi pour sûr, mais pas demain...


----------



## maog (27 Novembre 2009)

pareil j'ai deux colis (1 pour le mac, l'autre pour la remote).

apparament ils font une halte a Paris donc peut de chance de les avoirs demain.
d'apres ce site : http://www.e-avantage.com/tracking

23:31 
CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, CHILLY MAZARIN, PARIFR
IN TRANSIT TO
23:30 
EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL
DEPARTURE SCAN
21:55 
EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL
ORIGIN SCAN
10:08 
NL, NL
BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## lemonhead45 (27 Novembre 2009)

les boules....et dire que je dois peut etre aller sur Paris demain ou samedi.

*Date*




*Heure*



*Lieu*



*Situation*























7-11-2009





3:31 





CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, CHILLY MAZARIN, PARIFR





IN TRANSIT TO









3:30 





EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL





DEPARTURE SCAN
6-11-2009





18:55 





EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL





ORIGIN SCAN









8:08 





NL, NL





BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## maog (27 Novembre 2009)

ouaip effectivement ils viennent de s'arreter a Brussels donc ... des chances pour que ca fasse pareil (c'est a dire qu'ils reste en belgique jusqu'a demain 12h puis arriver a Paris vers 16h et livré le lendemain en région... comme le lendemain ca sera un samedi.... ca sera pour lundi) 

le suivi est a mon avis fini pour aujourdhui lol


----------



## radamanthys (27 Novembre 2009)

Moi ce que j'aimerias bien c'est qu'ils s'y arrêtent en Belgique les iMac i7 =)


----------



## D Rexon (27 Novembre 2009)

La Dinette a dit:


> Rectification : c'est bien chronoposte qui prend en charge la livraison !



Tant mieux me voila rassuré pour toi mais surtout pour ton mac . . .

Un conseil serieux coliposte c'est super pour envoyer un colis "classique" mais tout ce qui dépasse la valeur de 200 euros il vaut mieux passer par Chrono.(ou ups,tnt...)


----------



## moogly77 (27 Novembre 2009)

bonjour, j ai commande un imac le16/11 il est marque expedie le 23/11 et livraison prevu le 30/11 comme certain mais comment faites vous pour suivre la livraison uniquement avec le numero qui commence par 81 merci par avance, car j ai essaye sur le site ups et rien!


----------



## Aphelion (27 Novembre 2009)

On peut pas vraiment suivre le colis tant qu'il n'est pas pris en charge par UPS ou TNT lors de son arrivé en Hollande.

On a juste une page qui nous dit quand le colis est censé arrivé en Hollande et c'est tout.


----------



## lemonhead45 (27 Novembre 2009)

bon ben on n'entends plus parler de Franc0 là  .
Il doit bien s'éclater avec son nouveau joujou.
Alors c'est quoi les premieres impressions (déballage, mise en route etc...) ?

Moi ce qui me fait peur cest cette vitre qui tient par des aimants. J'ai lu sur dautres posts que l'enlèvement de la feuille protectrice devait se faire de gauche à droite ou inversement, mais pas de bas en haut au risque de décoller la vitre.


----------



## j2c (27 Novembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> bonjour, j ai commande un imac le16/11 il est marque expedie le 23/11 et livraison prevu le 30/11 comme certain mais comment faites vous pour suivre la livraison uniquement avec le numero qui commence par 81 merci par avance, car j ai essaye sur le site ups et rien!


 
bienvenue! Nous voilà au moins 5 à attendre nos imac la semaine prochaine !


----------



## JuL67 (27 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> bienvenue! Nous voilà au moins 5 à attendre nos imac la semaine prochaine !



Je peut me joindre à vous? J'attend également un ptit i7 pour la semainne prochaine 
Pour le moment jai toujour ca sur l'apple store :

Adresse dexpédition	VENDENHEIM, FR	23*Nov.*2009
Date de livraison estimée	04*Déc.*2009 (sujet à changement)	*
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	30*Nov.*2009
Signée par

Je pense que ce week end va être très long :s


----------



## lemonhead45 (27 Novembre 2009)

bienvenue dans le pool d'attente jul67.
Pour ce weekend ma femme m'a dit que je pouvais terminer la faience de la salle de bains en attendant l'imac lundi...lol


----------



## D Rexon (27 Novembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> Je peut me joindre à vous? J'attend également un ptit i7 pour la semainne prochaine
> Pour le moment jai toujour ca sur l'apple store :
> 
> Adresse dexpédition    VENDENHEIM, FR    23*Nov.*2009
> ...



Welcome


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> bon ben on n'entends plus parler de Franc0 là  .
> Il doit bien s'éclater avec son nouveau joujou.
> Alors c'est quoi les premieres impressions (déballage, mise en route etc...) ?
> 
> Moi ce qui me fait peur cest cette vitre qui tient par des aimants. J'ai lu sur dautres posts que l'enlèvement de la feuille protectrice devait se faire de gauche à droite ou inversement, mais pas de bas en haut au risque de décoller la vitre.



Je peux répondre pour lui, ça se passe très très bien  On a reçu nos iMac le même jour... 
Moi je me tate à savoir si le i5 était la meilleure solution ou si le i7 eut été un plus réel. Mais aucun retour d'utilsateurs pros de soft comme LR et CS3/4 ni de comparatif fiable sur ce type d'utilisation. En tout cas j'ai activé le 64bits pour LR et j'ai noté que les 4Go de Ram sont limitantes contrairement ç-à ce qu'on lit souvent. En utilisation de développement de RAW, avec LR seul donc (CS3 pas encore installé), j'ai noté que la RAM se trouve vite au plafond ! Donc ajout de 4Go de RAM hier soir, vu mon utilisation ce ne sera pas de trop.

Autre point, l'écran. Superbe surface que ces 27". Par contre plus de mini-DVI, donc mon adaptateur payé 30 euros pour relier mon 2ème écran, je peux le jeter... Et me faudrait débourser 30 euros de plus pour le nouveau "mini-display port". J'attends de voir une fois calibré ce que ça donne côté photo en fait (jamais édité de photos sur des dalles brillantes...), mais j'envisage sérieusement de vendre mon 24" Iiyama du coup. Vu qu'à l'utilsation, je le trouve bien assez confortable en terme de surface.

Ah juste un hic, un bruit bizarre hier soir. Comme une lecture de CD, mais en plus violent. J'avais la musique en même temps, et le temps de la couper plus de bruit. Donc pas pu voir si ça venait de mon iMac ou d'autre chose. A suivre donc, mais bon il était tard et je tombais de fatigue, donc difficile de savoir ce que j'ai vraiment entendu :rateau:

En tout cas pour une utilsiation "familiale" ou en tant que photographe amateur par exemple, il est clairement surdimensionné. En tant que pro par contre, je le trouve bien, surtout quand on ne peux pas (encore) investir dans un MacPro 

EDIT : Pour la vitre, oubli ce souci. Tu tires normalement le plastique qui la recouvre et y a pas un souci ! De toute façon c'est le meme système de vitre aimanté depuis un moment, et ça n'a jamais posé de souci


----------



## D Rexon (27 Novembre 2009)

Je sais que UPS n'est pas sencé livrer le samedi mais pensez vous qu'ils acheminent le week-end chez UPS ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------

Snif ma date d'expedition (NL->FR)  tombe sur demain, samedi...:love:


----------



## KuMike (27 Novembre 2009)

Il est la ! 
Il est Boooo

Bon, il n'a pas son écran casse, il a boote, par contre il fait le bruit a sa luminosité mini, mais c'est tellement léger que on l'entend que si on le cherche et si on est dans le silence parfait ...

bon ben mon week end sera court ^^


----------



## JuL67 (27 Novembre 2009)

KuMike a dit:


> bon ben mon week end sera court ^^



Grrrrr

Il était prévu pour quand par curiosité?


----------



## pomme85 (27 Novembre 2009)

Arghh c'est passé au 1er décembre à la place du 30 novembre chez moi :

État actuel de lexpédition
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 01 Déc. 2009

1 jour de plus


----------



## j2c (27 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Arghh c'est passé au 1er décembre à la place du 30 novembre chez moi :
> 
> État actuel de l&#8217;expédition
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 01 Déc. 2009
> ...


 
shit ! moi aussi.....Apple va certainement nous envoyer un email...vu qu'ils indiquaient le 2 Décembre comme date de réception à la maison...

Ce que je trouve aussi vraiment limite c'est qu'Apple applique le début de la garantie au 23 Novembre...et on reçoit les ordis 15 jours plus tard ! soit 4% du temps de la garantie passé dans* leur* transport. Suis assez mécontent sur ce coup-là.


----------



## D Rexon (27 Novembre 2009)

Ma date n'a pas changé de mon coté c'est toujours ecrit expedié le *samed*i 28 novembre.
Ils doivent jouer a la dinette dans les containers a mon avis...


----------



## moogly77 (27 Novembre 2009)

pareil pour moi c est passé du 30/11 au 01/12 !!


----------



## Aphelion (27 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part c'est passé du 28 au 30 Nov.


----------



## JuL67 (27 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Arghh c'est passé au 1er décembre à la place du 30 novembre chez moi :
> 
> État actuel de lexpédition
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 01 Déc. 2009
> ...



Idem pour moi, du 30 au 1er


----------



## Aphelion (27 Novembre 2009)

Ils se font fait attaquer ou quoi ? XD


----------



## D Rexon (27 Novembre 2009)

Pas de changements pour mois si ca passe au 30 ca fera tout juste 1 mois que j'ai été débité.


----------



## Aphelion (27 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de regarder mon compte. Apparemment, j'ai été débité hier.


----------



## lemonhead45 (28 Novembre 2009)

Bon...moi demain je finis la pose de faience dans la salle de bains, Madame sera contente et pour moi le weekend passera plus vite 
*Moralité: "Imac le lundi, faites plaisir à votre femme le samedi !"*


----------



## jluc59 (28 Novembre 2009)

Moi c'est jluc , je suis nouveau ici mai je sui vos discutions depuis le début, cela me fait patienter car j'attend égallement mon Imac27 I7 4Go 2T  commandé le 10 novembre chez apple à lille. Apple à lille il ne donne aucune infos sur l'arrivé de la bête  mai en suivant vos discution j'en déduit que ce sera surement pour la semaine prochaine :love:. J'ai également commander ce jeudi 4Go de mémoires supplémentaire pour l'imac chez MAXWAY http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12248/memoire-nuimpact-4-go-kit-2-x-2-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html que je recevrai lundi surement. Voila merci pour tout vos infos et je vous tien également au courant de la suite pour moi .


----------



## Stimenzee (28 Novembre 2009)

Je suis actuellement sur mon iMac 27" 3.06Ghz ATI4850 HD... Il est dément!!! J'avais quand même un peu peur que ça soit trop grand mais pas du tout: je l'ai depuis hier et je suis déjà habitué... Je mettrai des photos plus tard sur le forum. 
Courage pour votre attente, lundi, bcp d'entre vous l'auront reçu


----------



## D Rexon (28 Novembre 2009)

Expé prévue (sur le papier) aujourd'hui . . .

_*"Numéro de suivi du transporteur:
 En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientard mis à jour par le transporteur."*_


----------



## maog (28 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Bon...moi demain je finis la pose de faience dans la salle de bains, Madame sera contente et pour moi le weekend passera plus vite
> *Moralité: "Imac le lundi, faites plaisir à votre femme le samedi !"*



MDR 

(moi il est arriver a toulon ce matin ... ah si seulement ils livraient le samedi je l'aurais eu a midi snif snif )

hâte d'être a lundi ^^


----------



## lemonhead45 (28 Novembre 2009)

je comprends pas: la date de livraison sur le site UPS a changé !!! ???
Il est au scan au départ à Chilly Mazarin ( j'habite près d'Orléans à 150km de Paris).
La date de livraison prévue était le 30/11, et maintenant, j'ai le 01/12 !!!???
C'est écrit *En transit - Date reprogrammée* (01/12)

Avez vous eu aussi un changement de date sur le site UPS aujourd'hui (1 journée de plus pour la livraison) ???


----------



## D Rexon (28 Novembre 2009)

Toujours pas de suivi sur le miens qui devait etre expedie aujourd'hui et les dates n'ont pas changé.


----------



## maog (28 Novembre 2009)

moi j'ai toujours une livraison prévu pour le 30 Novembre.

Si je me fie au site http://www.e-avantage.com/tracking les deux colis on quitté Feyzin LYON cette nuit (vers 3h, et l'autre 7h ce matin), et sont en transit vers LaFarlde TOULON --> qui est le centre UPS le plus proche de chez moi (150km). Par contre pas scan d'entrée sur le site de Toulon (peut être parcequ'il ne boss pas le samedi....).
En tout cas pour l'instant (je croise les doigts, pas de retard prévu, et mon colis semble suivre la bonne direction lol NL, Belgique, Paris, Lyon, ..... ça descends ... lol) je te joint les copie d'écran.


----------



## radamanthys (28 Novembre 2009)

jluc59 a dit:


> Moi c'est jluc , je suis nouveau ici mai je sui vos discutions depuis le début, cela me fait patienter car j'attend égallement mon Imac27 I7 4Go 2T  commandé le 10 novembre chez apple à lille. Apple à lille il ne donne aucune infos sur l'arrivé de la bête  mai en suivant vos discution j'en déduit que ce sera surement pour la semaine prochaine :love:. J'ai également commander ce jeudi 4Go de mémoires supplémentaire pour l'imac chez MAXWAY http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12248/memoire-nuimpact-4-go-kit-2-x-2-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html que je recevrai lundi surement. Voila merci pour tout vos infos et je vous tien également au courant de la suite pour moi .


 
visiblement c'est le même problème que celui auquel je suis confronté, on dirait que les revendeurs apple sont mis en dernier sur la liste des priorités :/


----------



## lemonhead45 (28 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> moi j'ai toujours une livraison prévu pour le 30 Novembre.
> 
> Si je me fie au site http://www.e-avantage.com/tracking les deux colis on quitté Feyzin LYON cette nuit (vers 3h, et l'autre 7h ce matin), et sont en transit vers LaFarlde TOULON --> qui est le centre UPS le plus proche de chez moi (150km). Par contre pas scan d'entrée sur le site de Toulon (peut être parcequ'il ne boss pas le samedi....).
> En tout cas pour l'instant (je croise les doigts, pas de retard prévu, et mon colis semble suivre la bonne direction lol NL, Belgique, Paris, Lyon, ..... ça descends ... lol) je te joint les copie d'écran.


 

Moi, voilà ce que j'ai:















Chilly Mazarin se trouve à 150km de chez moi.
Saint Jean de La Ruelle est près d'Orléans et se trouve à une soixantaine de bornes de chez moi.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi sur le site UPS la date de livraison a été reprogrammé car le colis à largement le temps de transiter jusqu'à chez moi lundi.
Quand j'ai appelé UPS vendredi soir, la personne m'a confirmé que les colis arriveraient lundi (48h), pas avant.
Bref, je suis dans l'expectative...


----------



## maog (28 Novembre 2009)

a mon avis rien de bien grave, ton colis semble etre dans le dernier centre ups avant le centre final de livraison (paris vers orlean) (comme moi il est a lyon et semble etre pret a partir ou déja parti pour toulon) donc devrai pas y avoir de problème il devrait arriver entre dimanche et lundi a ton centre et partir lundi matin pour chez toi ^^ au pire a mon avis, il partira lundi vers 6h du mat de paris, arriver vers 8h ou 9H a ton centre final et donc en début d'aprem ché toi. enfin c'est ce que je te souhaite en tout cas (et c'est ce que j'espere qui va se passer pour moi lol)


----------



## lemonhead45 (28 Novembre 2009)

tu me diras, j'attend depuis fin octobre...mais les derniers jours sont les pires.
PS: ma faience de la SDB est pratiquement terminé !!!! Comme ca jaurais tous mes prochains weekend de libres


----------



## D Rexon (28 Novembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> moi j'ai toujours une livraison prévu pour le 30 Novembre.
> 
> Si je me fie au site http://www.e-avantage.com/tracking les deux colis on quitté Feyzin LYON cette nuit (vers 3h, et l'autre 7h ce matin), et sont en transit vers LaFarlde TOULON --> qui est le centre UPS le plus proche de chez moi (150km). Par contre pas scan d'entrée sur le site de Toulon (peut être parcequ'il ne boss pas le samedi....).
> En tout cas pour l'instant (je croise les doigts, pas de retard prévu, et mon colis semble suivre la bonne direction lol NL, Belgique, Paris, Lyon, ..... ça descends ... lol) je te joint les copie d'écran.



Ton colis défie toutes les loies de la logistique !  Quel détour inutile ! Je pense que vu qu'il est a coté de chez moi il serait préferable que j'aille le retirer moi meme.


----------



## pomme85 (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour !

A voir vos suivis, je pense que je vais recevoir le mien jeudi, il est censé arrivé le 1er décembre en Hollande.
Évidemment c'est le seul jour de la semaine où je ne serais pas chez moi. Bon ce n'est que le matin donc j'espère qu'UPS passera l'après-midi, sinon je devrais attendre vendredi !


----------



## maog (29 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> A voir vos suivis, je pense que je vais recevoir le mien jeudi, il est censé arrivé le 1er décembre en Hollande.
> Évidemment c'est le seul jour de la semaine où je ne serais pas chez moi. Bon ce n'est que le matin donc j'espère qu'UPS passera l'après-midi, sinon je devrais attendre vendredi !



Si ca se passe comme nous et que ton colis est prevu pour une reception en hollande le 1et decembre (date indiqué sur le suivi Apple), il ne sera expédié que le lendemain en fait. Tu aura le suivi le 2 decembre et il arrivera chez toi le vendredi puisqu'il met 2jours. (sauf si t'es Belge).


----------



## iTooms (29 Novembre 2009)

Hello !

J'ai passé commande vendredi, pendant le fameux Black Friday pour un iMac 27" i7 4Go 1To avec clavier fillaire et pavé numérique.
le versement bancaire se fera lundi !

CA FAIT PEUR  j'vous dis pas ! 

donc je rejoins le club très stressé des futurs possesseur de iMac !!!! 

j'espère le recevoir juste avant Noël !

moi aussi je vous tiendrai au courant de l'état de la commande !


----------



## Fredche (29 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous.

Idem, commande passée le vendredi noir, arrivée prévue le ... 23 décembre (en Belgique).
Juste pour mettre sous le sapin jusque le 25... Mé téééé paaaaas biieeeenn !!! Hop, déballage, allumage (si pas de vitre cassée ) !

Ce que j'ai bien aimé sur l'Apple Store, en passant la commande : livraison : 7 à 10 jours.
En recevant la confirmation de commande : 7 à 10 jours ... pour la production :afraid:
Expédition le 11 décembre, réception le 23 ...

Mais bon ... restons zen  ...
Mouais, je commence déjà à baver, j'vous dis pas le 22 décembre ... 

Fredche


----------



## pomme85 (29 Novembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Idem, commande passée le vendredi noir, arrivée prévue le ... 23 décembre (en Belgique).
> Juste pour mettre sous le sapin jusque le 25... Mé téééé paaaaas biieeeenn !!! Hop, déballage, allumage (si pas de vitre cassée ) !
> ...



Il n'a jamais été question de livraison sous 7 à 10 jours sur le Store, c'est bien 7 à 10 jours avant expédition et non livraison.


----------



## Fredche (29 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Il n'a jamais été question de livraison sous 7 à 10 jours sur le Store, c'est bien 7 à 10 jours avant expédition et non livraison.



Très juste, autant pour moi ... Ahlala qu'est-ce que ça retourne le cerveau tout ça ...

Trop d'émotions moi je dis ! 

Et il faut tenir jusqu'au 23, hé bé !


----------



## pomme85 (29 Novembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Très juste, autant pour moi ... Ahlala qu'est-ce que ça retourne le cerveau tout ça ...
> 
> Trop d'émotions moi je dis !
> 
> Et il faut tenir jusqu'au 23, hé bé !



Eh oui je sais ce que c'est ! bon courage pour l'attente, j'attends le mien la semaine prochaine


----------



## maog (29 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Eh oui je sais ce que c'est ! bon courage pour l'attente, j'attends le mien la semaine prochaine



et le miens pour .... DEMAIN !!! 

enfin je croise les doigts que UPS ne se perde pas, ou même pire : qu'ils fasse grève lol 
ah non j'ai oublier ... chez UPS ils avais interdit la grève lol
(http://www.humanite.fr/2004-06-22_Politique_-Droit-de-greve-interdit-a-UPS)


----------



## Fredche (29 Novembre 2009)

> Eh oui je sais ce que c'est ! bon courage pour l'attente, j'attends le mien la semaine prochaine





> et le miens pour .... DEMAIN !!!



Très content pour ceux dont c'est la fin du calvaire  

Sinon, quelques trucs pour l'attente ?

Genre tisane, balle anti-stress, chef de service sur qui on se défoule, plus violent peut-être encore la dernière semaine ? :hosto:


----------



## lemonhead45 (29 Novembre 2009)

avec le bol que j'ai, je suis sûr que demain je ne l'aurais pas...peut être parce que je ne suis pas feng shui


----------



## maog (29 Novembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Très content pour ceux dont c'est la fin du calvaire
> 
> Sinon, quelques trucs pour l'attente ?
> 
> Genre tisane, balle anti-stress, chef de service sur qui on se défoule, plus violent peut-être encore la dernière semaine ? :hosto:



Ben moi pour l'attente les revisions pour les partiel ce fut radical lol tu vois pas les journées passer... sinon tu fait comme lemonhead45 tu retape ta Salle de Bain lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------




lemonhead45 a dit:


> avec le bol que j'ai, je suis sûr que demain je ne l'aurais pas...peut être parce que je ne suis pas feng shui



 tout va bien se passer restons zen 
demain 10h nos portable vont sonné pour dire que le livreur arrive....


----------



## lemonhead45 (29 Novembre 2009)

> Ben moi pour l'attente les revisions pour les partiel ce fut radical lol tu vois pas les journées passer... sinon tu fait comme lemonhead45 tu retape ta Salle de Bain lol


Eheh...d'ailleurs, elle est à 96% terminé...mais je reste confiant pour lundi, déjà, taff oblige, retours à mes projets (ca va m'occuper la matinée).

Si je le recois demain, je demande à notre "Présipeauté" de faire de ce lundi 30 novembre un jour férié 

D'ailleurs,, histoire de patienter et pour changer de sujet, vous faites quoi dans la vie les gens ?


----------



## psykopat (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Une petite question pour ceux qui ont déjà commandé sur l'apple store :
J'ai commandé ma machine lundi dernier.
Vendredi j'ai reçu la notification d'expédition avec une référence d'expédition.
Et quand je regarde dans le suivi de commande sur l'apple store j'ai ça :

```
Expédié le: Nov 27, 2009
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	02 Déc. 2009
Numéro de suivi du transporteur
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
Transporteur assigné
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
```
Je ne vois pas d'information du transporteur, mais vu qu'il y a eu le week end entre temps je ne sais pas si c'est normal.

Donc ma question : le numéro de référence d'expédition donné par Apple est il le même que celui du transporteur ? Je vois que beaucoup d'entre vous sont livrés par UPS, est ce toujours le cas ? J'ai essayé le numéro de référence Apple sur le tracking UPS et ça donne rien 
Comment suivre la livraison de ma commande ? 
Je sais que je psychote sans doute mais je suis impatient de recevoir ma bête


----------



## lemonhead45 (29 Novembre 2009)

Salut Psyko, ton numero de tracking doit être dispo prochainement suite à mon expérience.
Pour cela, tu entres le numéro de tracking du suivi Apple (le num en 81*********) sur le tracking du site UPS, le site UPS va afficher la page de suivi en te communiquant en plus le num suivi en 1Z*******.
Peut être doit tu attendre la màj du site Apple demain ?


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Eheh...d'ailleurs, elle est à 96% terminé...
> 
> D'ailleurs,, histoire de patienter et pour changer de sujet, vous faites quoi dans la vie les gens ?



Je travaille dans le colis . . . 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h29 ----------




psykopat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Une petite question pour ceux qui ont déjà commandé sur l'apple store :
> J'ai commandé ma machine lundi dernier.
> Vendredi j'ai reçu la notification d'expédition avec une référence d'expédition.
> ...



Ben écoute rien d'anormal je suis sensé recevoir le miens d'ici 2 jours et je n'ai pas de numero de suivi. Le numéro commencant par 81 (ref interne d'apple) est parfois joint au bordereau d'expé UPS ou TNT ce qui fait que dans certains cas il te permettra de suivre ton colis et meme d'aquerir un tracking UPS directement sur le site mais ca reste quand meme *tres tres rare *il faut l'avouer.
Pour info dans mon cas 
commandé le 30 octobre prevu pour le 15 chez moi resultat apple a repoussé la date de plus de 2 semaines; j'ai toujours pas de traces de ce colis qui devait etre expedié le 28 novembre afin de rejoindre la maison. Mon compte etant débité depuis un moi.
Fais quand meme attention a ne pas trop attendre des estimations données par apple car dans un sens comme dans l'autre tu risquerais d'etre surpris.


----------



## lemonhead45 (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonzour !!

alors je suis assez content, la date de livraison est reprogrammé à aujourd'hui :rateau:

Moi je suis chef de projet au fait.

Petite question: faut il checker l'intérieur du colis avant d'accepter ? J'ai déjà eu cette mésaventure les 2 fois où j'avais commandé chez Mistergooddeal: une hotte aspirante (2009) et une plaque induction (2007).
Les 2 fois, les colis étaient arrivés (carton non endommagé) mais avec la plaque induction avec la vitre cassée, et la hotte, tout cabossée !
Vu que c'était la croix et la bannière pour se faire rembourser chez Mistergooddeal car il est spécifié dans leur CGV que le client doit D'ABORD checker le colis avant de signer le bon transporteur (permettant donc au vendeur de se dégager de sa responsabilité une fois le bien livré), est ce que la même chose se produit chez Apple : checker le produit avant signature du bordereau de livraison ?

*Résolution n°319:* ne jamais plus commander chez Mistergooddeal

Ouf...j'ai fini d'expliquer, j'éspère m'être bien fait comprendre


----------



## Xian (30 Novembre 2009)

Ils sont peut-être moins chiens chez Apple que chez Mistermachin, mais il vaut toujours mieux vérifier. Quand mon i7 arrive, j'espère être à la maison pour vérifier


----------



## Fredche (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> avec le bol que j'ai, je suis sûr que demain je ne l'aurais pas...peut être parce que je ne suis pas feng shui



Mdr, bah, l'est jamais trop tard pour s'y mettre !

Pour la vérif avant signature, il me semble que c'est ton droit. Moi je dirais, si coup dans le carton, vérification d'office.
Je pense qu'Apple a ce niveau là, y a pas trop de problème, si tu découvre un problème à l'ouverture, tu passes un coup de fil et ça s'arrange. A vérifier avec d'autres post sur les forums, mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, ça se passe généralement bien.

C'est vrai aussi que vu les soucis de vitres cassées sur les derniers IMacs, je vais ptet vérifier avant de signer ...

Je vais devoir beaucoup m'occuper jusqu'au 23 décembre moi ... J'ai pas de salle-de-bain à refaire ... Vais casser mon bureau, comme ça je pourrai le refaire ! :mouais:


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> Bonzour !!
> 
> alors je suis assez content, la date de livraison est reprogrammé à aujourd'hui :rateau:
> 
> ...



Lors de la reception d'un colis, il te faut vérifier l'aspet exterieur en surveillant bien que le colis n'a pas trop de marques, bien verifier les scotchs.
Si tu as un doute et que le livreur te laisse 2 secondes (le forcer un peu), tu ouvres ton colis devant lui.
Ou encore mieux tu acceptes (si t'es super presse) et tu emets une "reserve". Dans ce cas la n'hesite surtout pas d'accoler la mention "sous reserve de bon etat de fonctionnement" au dessus de ta signature...
Dans bien des cas le retour se fera bien plus simplement que sans emettre de reserve.
T'es chef de projet dans quoi?

Apple a encore repoussé la date de deux jours pour mon i7.


----------



## lemonhead45 (30 Novembre 2009)

chef de projet dans une SSII , spécialisé infra / server et process ITIL

ON SY APPROCHE  

0-11-2009






      9:08 





     ST JEAN DE LA RUELLE, ST JEAN DE LA RUELLEFR





     DRIVER LOAD









      6:31 





     ST JEAN DE LA RUELLE, ST JEAN DE LA RUELLEFR





     LOCATION SCAN


----------



## maog (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> D'ailleurs,, histoire de patienter et pour changer de sujet, vous faites quoi dans la vie les gens ?



Etudiant en fac d'éco & boss a temps partiel chez Orange.

moi aussi il devrais pas tarder (a part s'il a beaucoup d'autre livraison)

LA FARLEDE TLN, FR	11/30/2009	7:48 A.M.	OUT FOR DELIVERY

j'habite a 1h30 de Toulon donc j'attend.... patiemment .....


----------



## Aphelion (30 Novembre 2009)

Profitez bien de votre Mac quand il arrivera !

Le mien doit arriver en Hollande aujourd'hui si tout va bien.


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Profitez bien de votre Mac quand il arrivera !
> 
> Le mien doit arriver en Hollande aujourd'hui si tout va bien.



Apple me dit qu'il y a un probleme avec l'arrivage du jour...
Il n'est pas arrivé a l'heure.


----------



## maog (30 Novembre 2009)

La ligne << LA FARLEDE TLN, FR	11/30/2009	7:48 A.M.	OUT FOR DELIVERY>>
a disparu chez UPS,
le suivi est repasser a : LA FARLEDE TLN, FR	30/11/2009	6:00	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

ils se foutent de moi ? Le celebre camion brun d'UPS aurait il fait demi tour ?? :hein:


----------



## Aphelion (30 Novembre 2009)

> Apple me dit qu'il y a un probleme avec l'arrivage du jour...
> Il n'est pas arrivé a l'heure.



J'espère pas....

La date avait déjà été repoussé du 28 au 30 alors ça me ferait chier que ce soit encore repoussé. J'ai envie d'avoir mon Mac cette semaine !


----------



## j2c (30 Novembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> J'espère pas....
> 
> La date avait déjà été repoussé du 28 au 30 alors ça me ferait chier que ce soit encore repoussé. J'ai envie d'avoir mon Mac cette semaine !


 
ben c'est comme nous les gars...vendredi, dans le tracking sur l'apple store, la date du 30/11 a été repoussée au 1/12... Bizarre que ca ne soit pas apparu chez vous.

Avec livraison finale vendredi 4/12...Génial je serai pas chez moi !


----------



## Fredche (30 Novembre 2009)

Pas de panique, vous y êtes presque ! Encore un petit peu de patience ... 

De mon côté, prévu le mercredi 23/12, 24 réveillon, puis WE de 3 jours ...
Z'ont pas intérêt à déconné !


----------



## j2c (30 Novembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Pas de panique, vous y êtes presque ! Encore un petit peu de patience ...
> 
> De mon côté, prévu le mercredi 23/12, 24 réveillon, puis WE de 3 jours ...
> Z'ont pas intérêt à déconné !


 
effectivement c'est tendu !  pour info, à la commande, Apple m'avait déjà dit livraison le 4/12...j'ai espéré un petit mieux quand l'iMac a été expédié avec 3 jours d'avance de Chine...mais le transporteur a ensuite pris son temps pour l'envoi vers l'Europe...et je me retrouve avec une date probable du 4/12 pour la livraison finale!


----------



## lemonhead45 (30 Novembre 2009)

A y est !!!!! je l'ai, il est beau , il sent bon , je viens de l'installer :rateau:
Je sais plus quoi dire d'autres, ya pas de mots pour décrire l'état dans lequel je suis actuellement !!!

A peine allumé, il a fait sa petite mise à jour.
Le seul truc cest que jai téléchargé firefox (un .dmg) et jaimerai bien linstaller. Sauf que quand j'éjecte le disque virtuel, et ben...plus de firefox (faut que je trouve comment installer proprement une appli)


----------



## Fredche (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> A y est !!!!! je l'ai, il est beau , il sent bon , je viens de l'installer :rateau:
> Je sais plus quoi dire d'autres, ya pas de mots pour décrire l'état dans lequel je suis actuellement !!!
> 
> A peine allumé, il a fait sa petite mise à jour.
> Le seul truc cest que jai téléchargé firefox (un .dmg) et jaimerai bien linstaller. Sauf que quand j'éjecte le disque virtuel, et ben...plus de firefox (faut que je trouve comment installer proprement une appli)



Aaaaah ben tu vois ! L'es là ! 

Pour Firefox, glisse Firefox dans le dossier applications, ou j'ai po compris ? :mouais:


----------



## j2c (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> A y est !!!!! je l'ai, il est beau , il sent bon , je viens de l'installer :rateau:
> Je sais plus quoi dire d'autres, ya pas de mots pour décrire l'état dans lequel je suis actuellement !!!
> 
> A peine allumé, il a fait sa petite mise à jour.
> Le seul truc cest que jai téléchargé firefox (un .dmg) et jaimerai bien linstaller. Sauf que quand j'éjecte le disque virtuel, et ben...plus de firefox (faut que je trouve comment installer proprement une appli)


 
Ah super pour toi...bon apparemment, t'as pas assez bossé les tutoriels debutersurmac.com !!!  Bonne découverte !


----------



## Bodhi (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> A y est !!!!! je l'ai, il est beau , il sent bon , je viens de l'installer :rateau:
> Je sais plus quoi dire d'autres, ya pas de mots pour décrire l'état dans lequel je suis actuellement !!!




N'oublie pas de mettre un préservatif


----------



## lemonhead45 (30 Novembre 2009)

lol, cest bon, cetait tout con en fait (drag and drop vers applications)

Qui d'autres l'a recu aujourd'hui ?


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> J'espère pas....
> 
> La date avait déjà été repoussé du 28 au 30 alors ça me ferait chier que ce soit encore repoussé. J'ai envie d'avoir mon Mac cette semaine !


  Alors t'as des nouvelles?


----------



## Xian (30 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de modifier un paramètre : en haut à gauche, il y a un menu déroulant qui indiquait que l'heure était réglée sur "local to the event". j'avais une expédition datée du 23 novembre et une livraison probable au 7 décembre.

En réglant l'heure sur "Europe de l'Ouest", la livraison passe au 8 décembre...


----------



## Fredche (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> lol, cest bon, cetait tout con en fait (drag and drop vers applications)



Et ouaih, bienvenu sur Mac 

Et les nouveaux venus ou futurs nouveaux venus, n'oubliez pas de donnez vos premières impressions, au déballage, après 1h, après 1 semaine, après 10 ans ...


----------



## Xian (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> lol, cest bon, cetait tout con en fait (drag and drop vers applications)


C'est fou comme la simplicité est déroutante, quand on vient du côté obscur...


----------



## Fredche (30 Novembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> C'est fou comme la simplicité est déroutante, quand on vient du côté obscur...



Hein ouaih ! Bon si on veut être réaliste, tout n'est pas toujours aussi simple ...

J'ai activé phpmyadmin et mysql récemment sur Leopard, ce que j'avais fait y a un bout de temps sur Tiger, j'ai un PEU chipoté quand même. Et je vais le refaire sous Snow Leopard dès que le Core i7 est à la maison. Sauf si j'utilise Access (que j'utilise au boulot) avec Bootcamp, à voir ...

De toute façon, le forum sert à ça !


----------



## jluc59 (30 Novembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> A y est !!!!! je l'ai, il est beau , il sent bon , je viens de l'installer :rateau:
> Je sais plus quoi dire d'autres, ya pas de mots pour décrire l'état dans lequel je suis actuellement !!!
> 
> A peine allumé, il a fait sa petite mise à jour.
> Le seul truc cest que jai téléchargé firefox (un .dmg) et jaimerai bien linstaller. Sauf que quand j'éjecte le disque virtuel, et ben...plus de firefox (faut que je trouve comment installer proprement une appli)


 
Heureux pour toi tu a de la chance . Moi j'ai reçus les mémoires aujourd'hui 2X4Go c'est déja ça


----------



## Xian (30 Novembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Hein ouaih ! Bon si on veut être réaliste, tout n'est pas toujours aussi simple ...
> 
> J'ai activé phpmyadmin et mysql récemment sur Leopard, ce que j'avais fait y a un bout de temps sur Tiger, j'ai un PEU chipoté quand même. Et je vais le refaire sous Snow Leopard dès que le Core i7 est à la maison. Sauf si j'utilise Access (que j'utilise au boulot) avec Bootcamp, à voir ...
> 
> De toute façon, le forum sert à ça !


C'est sûr qu'il n'y a pas de monde parfait. Mais justement, au bureau, il y avait des bases Access et on est passé à FMP. C'est quand même vachement plus simple. mysql, c'est trop compliqué pour moi, que ce soit sur mac ou pc  enfin, surtout, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

Savez vous comment ca fonctionne NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER ? Le tracking etc?


----------



## Aphelion (30 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Alors t'as des nouvelles?



Non. C'est toujours indiqué '30 novembre' sur le suivi.


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir des news de mon cote NL a ete attribué.


J'ai donc :
Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)30 Nov. 2009


----------



## Aphelion (30 Novembre 2009)

Ok, ça devrai pas tarder donc pour moi.

Concernant le "NL Distribution Center" ça veut dire que ton mac est arrivé en Hollande et qu'il attend d'être pris en charge pas UPS ou TNT. 

Bientôt nos Macs seront chez nous ! Encore un peu de patience


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

Salut !!

J'ai pas commandé un iMac...mais bon je pense que c'est inutile de créer un sujet par modèle......
Je me retrouve dans la même situation que beaucoup de monde ici...
Mon MBP est parti le 25 novembre...et dans le suivi apple j'ai :

Date de livraison estimée : 7 décembre
Etat actuel : en cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais - 30 novembre

Je dois m'attendre à quoi ??
Je sature le serveur d'apple depuis ce matin en attendant mon suivi UPS ou TNT...mais toujours rien 

J'ai toujours aussi le fameux Merge In Tnst NL Til...

Trop impatient !! ça sera mon premier mac !!


----------



## Wolcan (30 Novembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Salut !!
> 
> J'ai pas commandé un iMac...mais bon je pense que c'est inutile de créer un sujet par modèle......
> Je me retrouve dans la même situation que beaucoup de monde ici...
> ...



Moi aussi j'attends mon premier mac je suis autant impatient que toi! Le mien est parti le 24 novembre et comme toi (et les autres) il devait arriver en Hollande aujourd'hui. Mais il n'y a toujours pas eu de changement sur la page de suivi d'expédition d'Apple! 
J'espère l'avoir avant le 3 décembre comme Apple me l'avait dit dans le mail de confirmation de commande ... parce que sur la page de suivi j'ai aussi le 7 décembre comme date de livraison!

Je le veux mon macbooooooooook!


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

Je veux mon tracking UPS !!!!  j'vais devenir dingue à attendre comme ça !!!
En tout cas...l'attente fait grandir le plaisir...  J'ose pas imaginer l'état dans lequel je serais lors de la reception du bijoux... lol


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Novembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Salut !!
> 
> J'ai pas commandé un iMac...mais bon je pense que c'est inutile de créer un sujet par modèle......
> Je me retrouve dans la même situation que beaucoup de monde ici...
> ...



Alors, un peu de Temesta pour calmer l'anxiété !      

Bonne idée de ne pas créer un nouveau post. Il y en a un autre qui s'appelle Expedition Imac Quad Core i5


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Salut !!
> 
> J'ai pas commandé un iMac...mais bon je pense que c'est inutile de créer un sujet par modèle......
> Je me retrouve dans la même situation que beaucoup de monde ici...
> ...



Relache la pression, ca va te rendre fou !
Tu recevras ton ordi au plus tot le 7 decembre.


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

:afraid: Pourtant dans le récapitulatif de commande, apple indique le 3 ou 4 décembre...et mon suivi iPhone via delivery status di le 4 décembre...qui croire !!!???

PS : J'aime pas les medocs !!! même les anti-stress !! lol

Edit : au fait wolcan....t'as commandé quoi ??

Pour patienter j'vais mettre ma config... lol ça passe toujours un peu de temps... :

MBP 15" Mat
C2D 2.8 Ghz + 4Go DDR3 + 500Go 7200tr + Prise VGA + Magic Mouse + Power Support Protection + Housse de transport


----------



## Wolcan (30 Novembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Edit : au fait wolcan....t'as commandé quoi ??



J'ai commandé le nouveau Macbook! Et actuellement j'ai un PC, enfin en ce moment je l'utilise plus trop je profite du Macbook Pro de mon frère qu'il a acheté cet été et qui a été livré en une semaine ... 

Arghhh! Je croise les doigts pour l'avoir cette semaine mon Macbook!


----------



## iTooms (30 Novembre 2009)

Je reviens sur mon post de dimanche !
j'ai donc commandé mon i7 vendredi pendant le black friday.

ce matin j'ai fait le versement bancaire (j'ai pas de carte de crédit) :rose:

j'attend la confirmation d'Apple avec une grande impatience vous vous en doutez ! :sleep:

est-ce qu'il y a des utilisateurs suisse qui comme moi ont payé par versement bancaire et qui pourrai me dire combien de temps après le versement vous avez reçu une confirmation d'Apple ?

je m'attend à la recevoir dans les 5 jours ! 

et espère recevoir le big précieux juste avant noël !!  :love::love::love:


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

Chanceux !!! toi au moins tu as un mac ...


----------



## iTooms (30 Novembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Chanceux !!! toi au moins tu as un mac ...



je suis sur que tu vas le recevoir tout prochainement !
je prie pour toi !! hihi Oh Sainte Pomme donne le mac quotidien à Sparrow747
du moins un tracker !!

j'ose même pas imaginer mon état de nerf quant apple m'aura envoyé une confirmation !!!


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

Je vais prendre un billet pour la hollande...

Si le Mac ne vient pas à moi...alors j'irai jusqu'au Mac !!! :rateau:

Merci pour la prière iTooms...j'te souhaite de recevoir ta confirmation au plus vite aussi !!!

Quelle galère ces délais chez apple quand même !!!


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Ok, ça devrai pas tarder donc pour moi.
> 
> Concernant le "NL Distribution Center" ça veut dire que ton mac est arrivé en Hollande et qu'il attend d'être pris en charge pas UPS ou TNT.
> 
> Bientôt nos Macs seront chez nous ! Encore un peu de patience



Mon mac a ete pris en charge par ups a l'instant meme.


----------



## pomme85 (30 Novembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Mon mac a ete pris en charge par ups a l'instant meme.



Cool tu as donc un numéro de suivi du type 1Z.. ? il y a quoi d'indiqué sur le suivi pour l'instant ?


----------



## j2c (30 Novembre 2009)

Pomme85, pour nous pas de progrès aujourd'hui, n'est ce pas? ce sera donc pour demain...


----------



## pomme85 (30 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Pomme85, pour nous pas de progrès aujourd'hui, n'est ce pas? ce sera donc pour demain...



En effet, rien pour aujourd'hui ! la suite demain


----------



## Fredche (30 Novembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Je vais prendre un billet pour la hollande...
> 
> Si le Mac ne vient pas à moi...alors j'irai jusqu'au Mac !!! :rateau:



Pour moi expédition prévue le 11 décembre, arrivée le 23, je vais prendre un billet pour la Chine !


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Cool tu as donc un numéro de suivi du type 1Z.. ? il y a quoi d'indiqué sur le suivi pour l'instant ?


Oui UPS m'a filé le fameux 1Z qui me donne acces a mes deux colis (care+mac).
Alors j'ai parlé de prise en charge mais il n'est pas encore suivi il a simplement été entré dans la base de donnees ups.
Ma livraison est toujours "programmée" pour le 3... (retards sur retards).
Voili !


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

Toi aussi tu avais le suivi au 30 novembre ??


----------



## pomme85 (30 Novembre 2009)

Oh c'est pas possible !!! la date d'arrivée en Hollande a encore été repoussé. Après être passé du 30 novembre au 1er décembre, il indique maintenant le 2 décembre !! :hein:


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

Bizarre...moi j'ai aucune mise à jour... ça reste au 30 mais toujours pas de tracking !!


----------



## j2c (30 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Oh c'est pas possible !!! la date d'arrivée en Hollande a encore été repoussé. Après être passé du 30 novembre au 1er décembre, il indique maintenant le 2 décembre !! :hein:


moi aussi! ils abusent là...et surtout ils osent toujours mettre : livraison dans les temps !


----------



## pomme85 (30 Novembre 2009)

On va devoir encore poiroter 1 semaine


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> On va devoir encore poiroter 1 semaine



Comment ça se fait que vous ayez des mise à jour ???  J'suis deg...apple me dit rien !!!


----------



## Wolcan (30 Novembre 2009)

Pour moi un petit changement dans le suivi d'expédition sur le site d'Apple je suis passé de "en cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais - 30 novembre" à "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation - 30 novembre" ... 
patience, patience ...


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

IDEM !!! on est dans le même camion !!! lol


----------



## Wolcan (30 Novembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> IDEM !!! on est dans le même camion !!! lol



Espérons qu'ils n'en tombent pas!


----------



## SnowRider69 (30 Novembre 2009)

Allez petit Mac !!! viens voir papa !!!


----------



## Aphelion (30 Novembre 2009)

Toujours "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 30 Nov. 2009" pour moi....

J'attends ! xD


----------



## bilbobman (30 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> moi aussi! ils abusent là...et surtout ils osent toujours mettre : livraison dans les temps !




Pareil , j'ai eu le droit au 30 puis 1 et a présent le 2 

Avez vous comme moi pris l'apple remote en même temps ?


----------



## Aphelion (30 Novembre 2009)

Moi oui, j'ai pris l'Apple Remote.


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Toi aussi tu avais le suivi au 30 novembre ??


Non ma commande est un peu particuliere puisqu'elle a ete passée le 30 octobre, mes estimations changeaient tres souvent.
Mais ma date n'a jamais dépassé la date du 28 novembre.


----------



## bsa76 (30 Novembre 2009)

iMac quad Core i5 commandé le 23/11 et je viens de recevoir un Email comme quoi il a été expédié aujourd'hui. Date d'arrivée prévu le 02/12 via UPS. Par contre, le numéro de tracking ne fonctionne pas. Trop tôt peut être ?


----------



## Aphelion (30 Novembre 2009)

Yes ! Une MAJ



> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation 30 Nov. 2009


----------



## Xian (30 Novembre 2009)

J'ai dit une bêtise avec le délai estimé pour l'europe de l'ouest. C'était de l'est.

toujours est-il que la date qui suit "en cours d'acheminement vers le client" est passée de 30 nov à 1 déc, et maintenant 2 déc.


----------



## Liljah (30 Novembre 2009)

Abusé idem je suis passé au 2 décembre j'en ai marre!


----------



## Xian (30 Novembre 2009)

D'un autre côté, la date de livraison reste le 7 décembre, ce qui est mieux que le 11 annoncé au moment de la commande


----------



## D Rexon (30 Novembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> D'un autre côté, la date de livraison reste le 7 décembre, ce qui est mieux que le 11 annoncé au moment de la commande


Voila un verre a moitié plein.

Mon tracking :
BRUSSELS,   01/12/2009            0:43 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                      
EINDHOVEN, BEST,                                                                  NL                                                                                                              30/11/2009  22:30                                                  DEPARTURE SCAN                                                                      
EINDHOVEN, BEST,     NL    30/11/2009  21:16  ORIGIN SCAN  
NL                                                                                                                             30/11/2009  12:09         BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## JuL67 (30 Novembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Oh c'est pas possible !!! la date d'arrivée en Hollande a encore été repoussé. Après être passé du 30 novembre au 1er décembre, il indique maintenant le 2 décembre !! :hein:



P**** ! moi aussi ! Je suis dégouté !


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

T'as le tracking number ???

J'ai que dalle !!! :'( :'(

Je déprime !!! pourquoi ils me mettent pas mon TN ?? Mon MBP il va pourtant au même endroit que D Rexon !!!


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> T'as le tracking number ???
> 
> J'ai que dalle !!! :'( :'(
> 
> Je déprime !!! pourquoi ils me mettent pas mon TN ?? Mon MBP il va pourtant au même endroit que D Rexon !!!


Tu l'as commandé quand déja ton ordi?


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Commandé le 20...expédié le 25...et j'ai eu la MAJ en même temps que toi pour la prise en charge par le transporteur final...


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

La seule chose qui est sure c'est qu'il y a pas mal de retard.
Si tu lis bien il y a pas mal de gens qui avaient une date bien avant la tienne.
Ce topic regorge de témoignages de personnes qui parlent de dates repoussées.
Je me demande vraiment si Apple passera ton mbp avant les imac des gens qui attendent depuis longtemps. Dis toi que *ca fait 31 jours que j'attendais mon tracking UPS*...
Alors ne sois pas non plus trop surpris.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

31 Jours !!! 

Tu peux me donner le récapitulatif de ta commande si cela ne te dérange pas ?


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> 31 Jours !!!
> 
> Tu peux me donner le récapitulatif de ta commande si cela ne te dérange pas ?



Commandé par tel le 22/10/09 commande anulée par apple sans raison...
Recommandé par tel le 30/10/09 (on m'a promis un livraison avant le 15)
Expedié le 20/11/09 ! ! !
Depuis plus de news et aujourd'hui voila le track.
J'ai appele apple et ils ont été extremement sensible a mon "probleme" ils m'ont promis que les choses allaient s'arranger (geste comercial).
Je ne pinaille pas trop dans le fond car j'avais déja eu un super bon prix sur mon ordi et apple me rajoute un bon d'achat de 50 euros.
Le gar m'a aussi laissé comprendre que ce n'etait pas un seul ordi qui etait en retard mais un contener complet.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Ah ok...

J'vais finir par plus savoir qui croire au niveau des délais...

Premier délai apple 03-04 Décembre...puis sur le suivi ils disent 07 Décembre...et enfin sur mon iPhone, j'ai Delivery Status qui me dit niveau texte la même chose que le suivi apple (Enlèvement par notre transporteur....) et qui annonce la livraison pour le 4......

Bref j'espère juste que leur problème de contenner ne va pas retarder toutes les livraisons...c'est sur qu'il y a beaucoup d'attente apparemment...quand on voir le topic......Mais bon j'aimerai bien l'avoir avant ce week end mon MBP...car lundi...c'est cours...et c'est le moment où j'en aurai bien besoin...


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

En tout cas c'est bien lourd cette attente.
On en a tous besoins, mon mac actuel sature et je ne peux pas terminer mon dernier morceau c'est super chiant un moi sans terminer un projet.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Aie...la galère...:sick:
Quand ça commence à toucher au boulot ce genre de soucis...c'est pas top...

PS : t'as réussi à saturer un Mac ???:affraid: c'est quoi comme modèle ??


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas un foudre de guerre... core2duo 2,4 20' 2x2 go...
Mais bon j'ai un pc qui tourne pas mal (core2quad 2,4) mais . . . pas envie:sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h42 ----------

Dis moi sparrow as tu essayé de rentrer ton numero apple appelé reference d'expedition apple sur le site UPS ?
Ce numero ne se rentre pas dans la case normale mais a cette adresse :
http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Sympa quand même la config du Mac.. 
Et celle de la tour a l'air pas mal non plus...
J'en ai une aussi...mais bon...ce qu'il me faut c'est du portable...lol

Bref oui je viens d'essayer ton astuce...mais ça ne donne rien...je prie pour un départ dans le prochain camion genre ce matin à 8h ou quelquechose comme ça... ^^


----------



## gabou009 (1 Décembre 2009)

Vous savez comment sa fonctionne la livraison? Car moi lors de la livraison je serai à l'école et mes parents au travail. Qest-ce que UPS va faire? Est-ce qu'ils vont repasser le lendemain ou ils vont le laisser dans un centre?(Boutique, entrepôt...) Svp, aidez moi!


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

A ce que j'ai vu...ya trois choix...soit tu attends gentiment le lendemain et il repasse vers la même heure...soit tu appelles UPS et tu modifies la date de livraison...soit tu va le chercher au dépot le plus proche après que le livreur soit passé "dans le vide" ^^...


----------



## gabou009 (1 Décembre 2009)

mais qui décide de ce choix? Le livreur? Car on ne peut pas vraiment en semaine, la fin de semaine ils ne livrent pas... Alors le dépot serait le meilleur choix...


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

C'est toi qui fixe le RDV si tu l'appelles...sinon si tu laisses faire...il repasse le lendemain...


----------



## gabou009 (1 Décembre 2009)

Je crois que je vais appeller pour leurs demander, de un, où est le dépot et comment sa se passe le ramassage!


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Si t'es encore là D Rexon...sur des anciens topics comme celui là...j'ai croisé ça...

Localisation Date Heure Locale Description CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
 FR 15/11/2008 3:30 LECTURE AU DEPART CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
FR 14/11/2008 10:12 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE BRUSSELS,
BE 14/11/2008 3:20 LECTURE AU DEPART EINDHOVEN, BEST,
NL 13/11/2008 18:48 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE NL 13/11/2008 8:09 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

ça me parait rassurant...^^sachant apparemment que à la place de CHILLY MAZARIN tu peux mettre LYON a quelques heures près...ça te donne une idée de quand ton Mac arrivera...et moi ça me donne une idée de quand il peut partir...c'est à dire...je l'espère de tout coeur...à 8h...


----------



## gabou009 (1 Décembre 2009)

Voulez-vous bien me dire pourquoi ils ne fon pas affaire avec Purolator? Avec eux, ils congnent, t'est pas là? C'est direct la boutique affilié, dans ta ville. En plus de cela, tu as un jolie papier coller sur la porte pour te dire qu'ils sont passé à tel heure et que le colis se retrouvera à partir de tel heure à tel boutique. Faut pas faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple... Ce n'est pas justement la philosophie Apple???


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

D'après ton profil...tu es Québécois...et j'ai bien l'impression que l'entreprise que tu cites est exclusive à ton coin...en France j'en ai jamais entendu parler...après...pas faux qu'une coopération entre apple et les meilleurs services de livraison de chaque pays serait un bon point......mais je pense que niveau organisation c'est déjà assez compliqué pour apple...et surtout pour nous !!! pour pas ajouter la gestion d'un plus grand nombre de transporteurs...


----------



## gabou009 (1 Décembre 2009)

mais pour les petites commande, comme une étuit iPod ou un logiciel, c'est toujours Purolator qui livre... C'est la première fois que je commande un Mac(mon premier mac!) et c'est la première fois que c'est UPS. Ce n'est pas la première fois que je commande sur l'Apple store par exemple. C'est assez étrange...

Je viens de lire le dessus du post! Et moi j'ai comme toi, Apple ils me disent le3, mais UPS le 7 Décembre...  Je ne sais plus qui croire..


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Raaahh !!! mais c'est pas possible ça !!! tout le monde a le Track Number...et moi ils me laissent dans l'ignorance...!!! Que le monde est cruel !!!...
:rateau::rateau::rateau:

Euh...ouais...désolé...lol...moment de déprime...!!!

Bref...pour nous en france...les petits colis apple store c'est laposte il me semble...donc surement l'équivalent de purolator pour le Québec...

Edit : je vais essayer d'aller dormir un peu...il est quand même 4h du mat'...il serait temps...en espèrant que demain matin monsieur apple m'affiche une bonne nouvelle...genre un petit TN...si c'est pas trop demander...le mieux serait que le colis parte aussi...ça serait top...histoire de l'avoir avant le week end...


----------



## gabou009 (1 Décembre 2009)

Bah en fait non, La poste c'est "public" je crois? Comme Poste Canada. http://www.postescanada.ca/cpo/mc/default.jsf?LOCALE=fr
Purolator c'est un transporteur privé! http://purolator.com/fr/index.html


----------



## antoinep (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous, je suis nouveau , alors moi pas de probleme de delai: je m'explique, imac 27 de base avec souris et clavier sans fil commandé le 27/11, mail d'envoi de la part d'apple recu hier, et normalement je le recois demain (le 2/12) bref aucun soucis.... En esperant que mon swicht se passe aussi bien....!!!!


----------



## j2c (1 Décembre 2009)

antoinep a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, je suis nouveau , alors moi pas de probleme de delai: je m'explique, imac 27 de base avec souris et clavier sans fil commandé le 27/11, mail d'envoi de la part d'apple recu hier, et normalement je le recois demain (le 2/12) bref aucun soucis.... En esperant que mon swicht se passe aussi bien....!!!!


 
Normal,  les iMac en stocks (21,5" et 27" C2D) sont en stock déjà en Europe...donc t'as plus que l'acheminement final < 5 jours.
les i5, i7 et le MB semblent plus en flux tendu...et ce qui est regrettable, c'est qu'Apple ne fait pas un effort sur la livraison Chine-Europe qui prend une plombe...et qui accuse même des retards.


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> en espèrant que demain matin monsieur apple m'affiche une bonne nouvelle...genre un petit TN...si c'est pas trop demander...le mieux serait que le colis parte aussi...ça serait top...histoire de l'avoir avant le week end...



Alors, des nouvelles ? Un ptit Track Number sous l'oreiller en se réveillant ?


Et les autres ? Bonnes nouvelles ce matin ?


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

Hier j'étais en :



> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation 30 Nov. 2009



Et je viens à l'instant de repasser en :



> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 01 Déc. 2009



Je comprends pas tout là xD


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Bah si j'ai bien compris :  hier, ça voulait dire que ça partirait ce matin, et là aujourd'hui, c'est parti !

Bonne nouvelle ça


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

Ok. Donc en principe je devrai bientôt recevoir un numéro de suivi d'UPS ou TNT. Du moins j'espère.


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Non normalement si tes colis passent par Laposte FR c'est qu'il y a un une erreur d'expé.

La poste FR c'est public mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport sachant que beaucoup de marques passent par ce service.

Un petit compte rendu de mon i7 tant attendu pour finaliser mon dernier morceau ! ! ! ! ! 
_CHILLY MAZARIN_, PARI,FR
12/01/2009            10:26 A.M.         ARRIVAL SCAN
_BRUSSELS,BE _
12/01/2009 5:57 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN                                                                                                                                                                                            
12/01/2009 12:43 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
_EINDHOVEN, BEST, _
11/30/2009           10:30 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
                                                                                                                                   11/30/2009 9:16 P.M.         ORIGIN SCAN                                                                                                                                    
_NL_
 11/30/2009                                                                   12:09 P.M.                                                  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## iTooms (1 Décembre 2009)

Hello !!!

Je vois que ça bouge enfin !!!! Trop cool !

Pour moi également : je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple : expédition le 15 décembre - délais estimé de livraison : 21 décembre 

Trop youpie !!! C'est bientôt mon tour de stresser pour la livraison !!


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Hello !!!
> 
> Je vois que ça bouge enfin !!!! Trop cool !
> 
> ...



Marrant ça, moi expé le 11, arrivée le 23 ... Et suis en Belgique.

Le mien doit être plus lourd que le tien  faut plus de temps pour qu'il arrive ...

Le fait que t'ai payé par virement bancaire n'a apparemment rien retardé. Tu le recevras avant moi. J'ai commandé sur le store belge, ça joue peut-être aussi.

Du moment que je l'ai avant le réveillon :rateau:


----------



## iTooms (1 Décembre 2009)

Je crie pas victoire trop vite, ce n'est que la première étape !
Vu les mésaventures lues plus haut, je m'attend à des changements de dates !!!


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Je crie pas victoire trop vite, ce n'est que la première étape !
> Vu les mésaventures lues plus haut, je m'attend à des changements de dates !!!



Sûr, moi non plus, mais si il arrive plus tard que le 24, vais devenir dingue ! :modo:

Là suis en congé, je rebosse à partir de lundi, ça va m'occuper.
Mais suis de nouveau en congé du 21 au 25, là, ça va être la torture :casse:

Ce topic va devenir gigantesque ... jusque Noël


----------



## j2c (1 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Sûr, moi non plus, mais si il arrive plus tard que le 24, vais devenir dingue ! :modo:
> 
> Là suis en congé, je rebosse à partir de lundi, ça va m'occuper.
> Mais suis de nouveau en congé du 21 au 25, là, ça va être la torture :casse:
> ...


 J'espère qu'on vous laissera bientôt les clés du topic...Ca fait trop longtemps qu'il est dans mes favoris !!!


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Toujours pas de TN pour moi... Le statut reste sur "Enlèvement par le transporteur final en cours" mais ça veut pas bouger...


----------



## iTooms (1 Décembre 2009)

Hihi j'aime bien ce topic aussi !!!

Au moin on peut comparer nos expérience !!

Alors sparrow, toujours rien  
moi qui ai prié pour toi ...

Je refais une prière et jallume un cierge !


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

J'vais aller en Hollande ça sera plus simple....qui connait les prix pour un vol Lyon-Amsterdam ?


----------



## j2c (1 Décembre 2009)

je viens d'appeler Apple : l'imac est arrivé en hollande et est attendu demain au Luxembourg...pour une réception toujours prévue le 3 ou 4.

Sinon, elle m'a confirmé que la garantie courait bien depuis le 23 Novembre, jour d'expédition depuis la Chine.... Grrrrr


----------



## iJules (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
Mon premier post sur ce forum!
Je suis tombé dans le monde Apple par le biais de l'Iphone et je m'apprête à switcher mon informatique!

Commande du 24 novembre: iMac i5 + clavier pavé num+apple Care
état actuel de ma commande
Adresse d&#8217;expédition LILLE, FR27 Nov. 2009 
Date de livraison estimée 10 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement) 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 03 Déc. 2009 
Signée par

De plus, j'ai reçu un mail le 28 nov de confirmation d'expédition disant "Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *08.12.2009"

*A quelle date de livraison dois je m'attendre plutôt 10 nov, 8 nov, avant? Que signifie le 3 décembre? la date d'Arrivée en Hollande?

Merci


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

J2C t'as un TN ??? Ou apple t'as donné ça comme ça ??? T'as quoi dans ton suivi de commande sur le AppleStore ??


----------



## j2c (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> J2C t'as un TN ??? Ou apple t'as donné ça comme ça ??? T'as quoi dans ton suivi de commande sur le AppleStore ??


 
Non j'ai pas de TN.... j'ai toujours le : en cours de livraison...
Mais je corrèle les dires de la Madame d'Apple avec les récents changements de date : 30/11 puis 1/12 puis 2/12..non plus comme des retards d'arrivée de l'iMac en hollande mais comme des actions réalisées : réception iMac en hollande, puis rajout de la télécommande, puis envoi vers Luxembourg pour prise en charge par TNT ou UPS...
donc plutôt positif, les étapes s'enchaînent...mais tout cela est invisible sur le suivi de commande..
Enfin j'espère qu'elle m'a pas joué du pipeau !


----------



## Liljah (1 Décembre 2009)

J'ai sonné à apple également, un magnifique "Audrey" qui m'annonce de ne pas m'inquiéter, le transporteur devrai être assigné dans la journée (UPS ou TNT) et que le délais sur son monitoring est toujours le même: 4/12/09.

Après c'est surement une façon de nous rassurer mais bon j'espère voir de l'évolution dans la journée car le 4 approche très vite.
Elle fait une demande au dépot concernant ma commande puis m'envoie un mail afin de me tenir au courant.

_Pour rappel, commande passée le 15/11/09, validation du financement le 19/11/09, commande expédiée le 23/11/09, date de réception en Hollande passée du 30/11 au 1/12 puis au 2/12._


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> J'ai sonné à apple également, un magnifique "Audrey" qui m'annonce de ne pas m'inquiéter, le transporteur devrai être assigné dans la journée (UPS ou TNT) et que le délais sur son monitoring est toujours le même: 4/12/09.
> 
> Après c'est surement une façon de nous rassurer mais bon j'espère voir de l'évolution dans la journée car le 4 approche très vite.
> Elle fait une demande au dépot concernant ma commande puis m'envoie un mail afin de me tenir au courant.
> ...



Tu as quel statut dans ton suivi ??
 Le truc expédition dans les délais ??? ou enlèvement en cours ??


----------



## Liljah (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Tu as quel statut dans ton suivi ??
> Le truc expédition dans les délais ??? ou enlèvement en cours ??



Toujours expédition dans les délais.
Je suis nostalgique en pensant que j'aurai dû m'abstenir de commander la remote


----------



## j2c (1 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Toujours expédition dans les délais.
> Je suis nostalgique en pensant que j'aurai dû m'abstenir de commander la remote


moi aussi.... surtout quand tu vois là sur l'apple store qu'Apple annonce 3à 5 jours de livraison pour la remote...avec livraison gratuite ...

*A tout ceux qui veulent commander maintenant un imac : prenez les accessoires à part...les frais de livraison étant offerts pour tout en ce moment sur l'apple store, faites plusieurs commandes !!! Vous aurez plus de chances d'avoir tout sous le sapin..et en plus ça fera plus de paquets cadeaux !!*​


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Toujours expédition dans les délais.
> Je suis nostalgique en pensant que j'aurai dû m'abstenir de commander la remote



C'est un peu mal foutu quand même...du retard à cause d'une petite télécommande...ça craint !!
J'ai pris aussi des accessoires...j'espère que ça va pas tout ralentir...bon pas de remote...mais une housse, un kit de protection et la magic mouse...


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Non j'ai pas de TN.... j'ai toujours le : en cours de livraison...
> Mais je corrèle les dires de la Madame d'Apple avec les récents changements de date : 30/11 puis 1/12 puis 2/12..non plus comme des retards d'arrivée de l'iMac en hollande mais comme des actions réalisées : réception iMac en hollande, puis rajout de la télécommande, puis envoi vers Luxembourg pour prise en charge par TNT ou UPS...
> donc plutôt positif, les étapes s'enchaînent...mais tout cela est invisible sur le suivi de commande..
> Enfin j'espère qu'elle m'a pas joué du pipeau !



Ok...Donc si je suis un peu ce qu'elle t'a dis et mon suivi, mon Mac devrait se diriger vers le Luxembourg en ce moment étant donné que hier j'ai eu le droit à un "enlèvement en cours de préparation...." et qu'aujourd'hui je suis repassé en "expédition dans les délais".

Ils pourraient quand même faire un effort sur leur suivi en mettant plus de détails parce que c'est vraiment vague...


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Ok...Donc si je suis un peu ce qu'elle t'a dis et mon suivi, mon Mac devrait se diriger vers le Luxembourg en ce moment étant donné que hier j'ai eu le droit à un "enlèvement en cours de préparation...." et qu'aujourd'hui je suis repassé en "expédition dans les délais".
> 
> Ils pourraient quand même faire un effort sur leur suivi en mettant plus de détails parce que c'est vraiment vague...



ça craint tout ça...alors je m'attend à quoi sur le suivi de mon côté ??? Faut que j'ai le TN ? ou alors que ça repasse comme vous deux en "expédition dans les délais" ??  Je pige plus rien !!!


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Quelques 'bonnes' nouvelles quand même, y en a qui vont recevoir leur machine avant la fin de la semaine. Bon, d'accord c'est maintenant que l'attente est intenable et cela aurait été mieux en début de semaine ...

@sparrow : aujourd'hui 960,14&#8364; départ 15h15 St-Exupéry  retour 20h40 Schipol mais ça te laisse 1h sur place, cher et chaud ça ! 

@iJules : bienvenue chez les Macusers. Si il est pris en charge par UPS le 3, ça devrait arriver vers le 8, ça à l'air cohérent mais bon, ça peut varier (y a quelques témoignages déjà) ... 

@Aphelion : toi, tu as 'En cours d'acheminement vers le client' en plus, nan ou tout le monde a ça ? Oulala, ça devient compliqué tout ça ... On s'embrouille :mouais:

aux autres : j'allume aussi un cierge 

PS: quand vous l'aurez reçu, pensez à ceux qui le recevront vers Noel, hein, siouplé ? 

PPS: rappelez-moi aussi de prendre des captures tous les jours, comme ça à la prochaine commande je ressorts toutes les étapes.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Quelques 'bonnes' nouvelles quand même, y en a qui vont recevoir leur machine avant la fin de la semaine. Bon, d'accord c'est maintenant que l'attente est intenable et cela aurait été mieux en début de semaine ...
> 
> @sparrow : aujourd'hui 960,14 départ 15h15 St-Exupéry  retour 20h40 Schipol mais ça te laisse 1h sur place, cher et chaud ça !
> 
> ...



Je peux demander à Apple de prendre mon billet en charge...non ??  T'inquiètes pas sinon...perso je resterai un peu sur le topic même quand j'aurais mon Mac...pour tenir compagnie...


----------



## Hesp (1 Décembre 2009)

Yep yep à vous ! Spécial à iTomes

Également comme toi j'ai commandé un i7 (mais avec 8 gigas de ram) le 27 novembre depuis la Suisse aussi ^^

Orde de virement pour le 30, aujourd'hui, déjà traité (alors qu'ils annoncent 3 à 5 jours pour les virement).

Et là je grogne : 

* Pas encore expédiée *                                                                                                                                                                                                                     (Ça normal)

*Délai estimé d'expédition: 15 Dec, 2009                                                                           (contre 7 à 10 jours annoncé sur le site)
Délai estimé de livraison: 28 Dec, 2009                                               (13 jours pour une livraison ??? Mais ça vient des îles fidjis ?)

*28 jours d'attente , moi je ne m'attendais pas à ça. Me fait penser au film 28 jours plus tard (j'espère pas 28 mois plus tard)

Mon premier ordi mac, je migre de pc à mac (même si j'utilise la pomme depuis 2 ans pour le boulot)

Question 1)



> Merge In Tnst NL Til


Quésaco ?

Question 2)

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de contacter mac pour accélérer le processus (ou avoir des explications) ?

[Je viens de lire, j'ai commandé la remote en même temps, ça rallonge à ce point là ?]


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Je peux demander à Apple de prendre mon billet en charge...non ??  T'inquiètes pas sinon...perso je resterai un peu sur le topic même quand j'aurais mon Mac...pour tenir compagnie...



Pas sûr qu'Apple aille jusque là ... lol. Et merci c'est gentil de penser à nous ! 

Bon là je vais faire ma première capture d'écran de l'état de ma commande, mais bon, je dois pas me presser, ça devrait pas changer avant la semaine prochaine ... :sleep:


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

Caractéristiques de ma commande :

Imac i5 (rajout du clavier filaire uniquement) - Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009 via Merge In Tnst NL Til

+ 

APPLE REMOTE-INT- Shipped on: Nov 23, 2009 via SYNCREON                                                                                                                                                                      

Le suivi :

- Commande expédié le 23 novembre. 

- Vendredi dernier, le statut de ma commande passe de _En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 28 Nov. 2009 _à _En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 30 Nov. 2009.

- _Hier soir, le statut passe de _En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 30 Nov. 2009 _à _Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation - 30 Nov. 2009

- _Et enfin ce matin, le statut est passé de _Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation - 30 Nov. 2009 _à _En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 01 Déc. 2009_


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Je récapitule :
> 
> - Commande expédié le 23 novembre.
> 
> ...



En fait si je comprends bien, ils mettent _En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais_ entre chaque étape. Le transporteur final, ça doit vouloir dire ce que ça veut dire, donc suis assez optimiste pour toi. Ce qui est est bizarre c'est que t'as tjs pas de TN. Mais si je me souviens bien, j'ai déjà eu une commande (accessoires) où quand j'ai su suivre le colis, il était presque à la maison. (bon, Amsterdam - Bruxelles - Trazegnies, c'est pas très long non plus)


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

*j2c *et *Liljah* on est dans le même panier !

J'espère que la fille que vous avez eu par tel ne vous a pas raconté n'importe quoi et qu'on aura enfin un numéro de suivi aujourd'hui pour être livré au plus tard vendredi !

De mon côté j'ai toujours :

État actuel de lexpédition - En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 02 Déc. 2009

Je téléphonerais peut-être aujourd'hui pour voir si on me dit la même chose que vous.

Sinon, pour répondre à *Hesp*, si tu avais fais l'effort de lire un peu le topic tu aurais eu tes réponses... on se répète tout le temps ! Mais bon... la livraison est si longue car je suppose que tu as commandé quelque chose avec ton Mac (imprimante, remote...).

Donc il faut 7 jour pour que tout arrive en Hollande et c'est à ce moment seulement que tu auras un suivi UPS.


----------



## Hesp (1 Décembre 2009)

Imac, remote et applecare point. 

Pour une commande quasi identique à iTommes... (même pays et il est petit)

Merge In Tnst NL Til 			 		(veut dire quoi ?)


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Hesp, bienvenue,

Merge In Tnst NL Til, ça doit être pour l'ajout de la remote à la commande (fusion pendant le transit aux pays-bas), si je dis pas de bêtises.

Sinon le mac vient pas des fidjis mais de Chine quand même ...

Pour joindre Apple : 0844 0000 79 pour la Suisse. C'est le numéro qu'ils donnent sous la page de commande sur le store

@pomme85, y a quand même déjà 850 posts à lire ... le pauvre ... 

Edit: ah zut, j'avais oublié que j'avais commandé un casque pour mon iphone...


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> @pomme85, y a quand même déjà 850 posts à lire ... le pauvre ...



Non bien sûr, je lui demande pas de tous lire, mais au moins les 5 dernières pages, il aurait les réponses, on est plusieurs dans la même situation


----------



## Hesp (1 Décembre 2009)

Merci Fredche, je salue au passage ta forte capacité d'empathie, ton sens de l'observation et ta déduction logique.

Ma question était peut-être mal formulée. Selon mes infos, je peux commencer à contacter Apple du moment que le virement a été effectué (comme j'ai l'imagination fertile, je m'attendais à un raccourci ou quelque chose de ce genre pour les contacter - j'avais vu la liste téléphone au bas de la page).

Ok, Chine carrément... J'ai continuer à fouiller un peu des forums, j'ai découvert une livraison effectuée en 3 jours pour Le mans(une fois le colis partis) en passant par Cologne [Ca date de l'année passée):

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=282704&st=180

Est-ce que le système à changé à ce point en une année ?

Ca me semble un peu excessif, je comprends pas l'écart d'une semaine entre ma commande et celle de iTomme

_---> Pommes 85_ [pour info ça ne coûte rien d'être aimable, pour une info en continu j'ai pris le fil à la page 38 avant de m'inscrire et de poster]


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Merci Fredche, je salue au passage ta forte capacité d'empathie, ton sens de l'observation et ta déduction logique.
> 
> Ma question était peut-être mal formulée. Selon mes infos, je peux commencer à contacter Apple du moment que le virement a été effectué (comme j'ai l'imagination fertile, je m'attendais à un raccourci ou quelque chose de ce genre pour les contacter).
> 
> ...


Appel UPS

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------




j2c a dit:


> J'espère qu'on vous laissera bientôt les clés du topic...Ca fait trop longtemps qu'il est dans mes favoris !!!



  + 1


----------



## Hesp (1 Décembre 2009)

Si c'est une option cadeau (sans emballage je précise, juste avec le petit texte sur la facture) ça peut rallonger d'une semaine ?


----------



## iTooms (1 Décembre 2009)

Hey salut Hesp et bienvenue !!! Un autre ptit Suisse qu'a commandé le même jour avec le même moyen de payement !!! J'ai trouvé que la confirmation de la commande était arrivée vite ! Ça c'est cool !  Par contre, je trouve bizare que de mon coté on m'annonce une livraison pour le 21 et toi le 28 !!! Je pense que ce ne sont que des estimations et que ces dates risquent encore de changer ... En plus court comme en plus long !!


----------



## Hesp (1 Décembre 2009)

Et je suis aussi à Genève = Même ville ^^

Ouais space. Rapide pour te prendre ton fric mais pour le reste...


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Si c'est une option cadeau (sans emballage je précise, juste avec le petit texte sur la facture) ça peut rallonger d'une semaine ?



Je crois pas, mais je vais te dire que je comprends pas trop non plus en fait. Je recap.
On a tous les trois commandé le Black Friday, j'ai payé par Visa, toi et iTooms par virement bancaire. Moi, suis en Belgique, vous deux à Genève.
Moi, j'ai expédition le 11, arrivée le 23 décembre avec un casque en plus
iTooms, expédition le 15, arrivée le 21 décembre juste l'IMac je crois
Et toi , expédition le 15, arrivée le 28 décembre avec avec remote et apple care

En fait pour moi y a le casque qui doit rallonger mais suis en Belgique plus proche de la Hollande, je pourrais même aller le chercher en voiture!
Pour toi ça fait un peu long effectivement... mais bon y a le 25 férié aussi.

Que de supputations ! 

EDIT: ou alors iTooms, tu a reçu une date trop optimiste et tu l'auras après les fêtes... naaaaaaan, je rigoooooooole ! 

@j2c : au fait, c'est avec plaisir que nous reprendrons les clés !


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> _---> Pommes 85_ [pour info ça ne coûte rien d'être aimable, pour une info en continu j'ai pris le fil à la page 38 avant de m'inscrire et de poster]



Heu désolé, je ne t'ai pas envoyé sur les roses non plus, j'ai même répondu à ton message


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Heu désolé, je ne t'ai pas envoyé sur les roses non plus, j'ai même répondu à ton message



Pas faux  

Aaaaah cette excitation de l'après-commande et de l'avant-déballage. On en est tout retourné.

Rappel à moi-même, ne plus être en congé la semaine juste après la commande de mon prochain Mac surtout si c'est 1 mois avant qu'il arrive ! :modo:


----------



## iTooms (1 Décembre 2009)

Bon, on se calme ! Je sais que c'est une période stressante mais tennons nous les coudes les uns les autres ...

Tien, on lis plus sparrow ... Aurait il reçu Le Precieu ????


----------



## Hesp (1 Décembre 2009)

> Envoyé par pomme85
> Heu désolé, je ne t'ai pas envoyé sur les roses non plus, j'ai même répondu à ton message
> 
> Fredche
> Pas faux


Pas faux 

C'était juste la remarque du : on se répète, si tu avais lu tout le ...  J'imagine tout à fait, mais pas besoin de me le faire sentir, personne n'avait répondu au merge in [qui, en googlisant m'a fait tomber sur ce post macgen]

C'est bel et bien Fred qui m'a fourni la réponse. Encore merci.

C'est assez aberrant, étant donné que les Apples Care et la remote existent dans les magasins (on est bien fourni à Genève niveau Apple center et magasins mac). C'est absurde de tout envoyer en Hollande pour repartir sur la Suisse, ou bien ils ont des stocks en Hollande, ils réceptionnent le colis de Chine et expédient le tout (ce qui serait vraiment moins con) ?


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Ouais tu vois Peace mec, mets toi un live de hendrix avec un bonne clope + café.


----------



## Hesp (1 Décembre 2009)

Tout ce que j'aime Rexon ^_^


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Pas faux
> 
> C'était juste la remarque du : on se répète, si tu avais lu tout le ...  J'imagine tout à fait, mais pas besoin de me le faire sentir, personne n'avait répondu au merge in [qui, en googlisant m'a fait tomber sur ce post macgen]



Si si justement on en avait déjà parlé (#*648*, page 33)  mais bon bref, ce n'était pas méchant de ma part, je glisse la remarque car si tout le monde pose la même question toutes les 2 pages, au final on se répète tous


----------



## Wolcan (1 Décembre 2009)

Je suis passé sur la page de suivi de "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation - 30 novembre" à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 01 Déc. 2009" 
J'espère que c'est bon signe ... ?!


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

@ Wolcan

J'ai une demie-journée d'avance sur toi donc je te le dirai


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Arf  L'attente est trop dur ! j'ai arrêté de vivre depuis 1 semaine :rateau:



Tu t'alimentes depuis, rassure-moi ? C'était y a 1 semaine quand même ! Boire beaucoup d'eau aussi ... 

Moi je viens de manger, j'avais zappé le ptit dej ce matin, ça commence mal ...


----------



## Hesp (1 Décembre 2009)

Super classe, je viens d'appeler. Ils vont accélérer les délais de livraison (dû au fête), je devrais être livré avant le 24 (donc bien 1 semaine de gagnée). 

J'ai posé la question pour la remote, ils checks si ils ont du stock si jamais (ce qui peut accélérer votre commande si vous êtes dans mon cas)

Pour info : ca reste une estimation, ça sera mis-à-jour, si c'est pas le cas, dans 1 semaine, les rappeler.

Un délais de livraison de 28 jours ne paraissait pas normal pour eux en tous cas.

Super pro ,impressionné de la qualité du service client, bon départ dans le monde d'Apple


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Super classe, je viens d'appeler. Ils vont accélérer les délais de livraison (dû au fête), je devrais être livré avant le 24 (donc bien 1 semaine de gagnée).
> 
> J'ai posé la question pour la remote, ils checks si ils ont du stock si jamais (ce qui peut accélérer votre commande si vous êtes dans mon cas)
> 
> ...



Pas mal ça, du coup, on est déjà 3 au moins à devoir être livrés la semaine de Noel, on s'appeler les pré-Noël.  :rateau:
Croisement de doigts, cierges, prières, chants divinatoires, ... faut pas qu'ils nous foirent ça !


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Wolcan a dit:


> Je suis passé sur la page de suivi de "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation - 30 novembre" à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 01 Déc. 2009"
> J'espère que c'est bon signe ... ?!



Même chose pour moi !!! je prie pour vendredi !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------




iTooms a dit:


> Bon, on se calme ! Je sais que c'est une période stressante mais tennons nous les coudes les uns les autres ...
> 
> Tien, on lis plus sparrow ... Aurait il reçu Le Precieu ????



Hollande Lyon on 3h ??? j'aimerai bien...mais...non


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Hollande Lyon on 3h ??? j'aimerai bien...mais...non



Téléportation peut-être ? :style:


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Tu t'alimentes depuis, rassure-moi ? C'était y a 1 semaine quand même ! Boire beaucoup d'eau aussi ...
> 
> Moi je viens de manger, j'avais zappé le ptit dej ce matin, ça commence mal ...



Oui il faut bien manger pour prendre des forces pour l'attente ! 

Bon, il arrive ce suivi !!! :sleep:

Arghh je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store, on m'a dit que mon Mac n'était pas encore arrivé en Hollande et que j'aurais sûrement un numéro de suivi en fin de semaine... je lui ai dis que j'avais une estimation de livraison au 4 décembre mais elle m'a bien dit que c'était une estimation et que de son côté c'était estimé entre le 1er et le 10 décembre...

Pour rappel, commande d'un iMac + imprimante expédiée le 23 décembre.
La date d'arrivée en Hollande était initialement prévu au 30 novembre mais repoussée au 1er décembre puis au 2 décembre... 
En fait c'est la date qui est inscrite à côté de "Etat actuel de l'expédition"


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

Du changement !



> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) - 01 Déc. 2009





> Transporteur assigné :
> NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER



En fait, j'ai comme l'impression que ça veut dire que mon Mac attends que UPS ou TNT le prenne en charge. Donc mon numéro de suivi est pour bientôt ! (enfin il y en a un d'indiqué mais ce le même que la référence d'expédition Apple....)


----------



## j2c (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Oui il faut bien manger pour prendre des forces pour l'attente !
> 
> Bon, il arrive ce suivi !!! :sleep:
> 
> ...


 
Amusant..entre le discours que j'ai eu ce matin et le tien ! on va voir si l'histoire du Luxembourg tient la route ou pas pour mon iMac!


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> En fait, j'ai comme l'impression que ça veut dire que mon Mac attends que UPS ou TNT le prenne en charge. Donc mon numéro de suivi est pour bientôt ! (enfin il y en a un d'indiqué mais ce le même que la référence d'expédition Apple....)



Tu as tenté de rentrer la référence (81..) ici : http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav ?


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Du changement !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon suivi suivait le tien...j'éspère qu'il va le faire encore une fois...:rateau::rateau::rateau:...sachant qu'il y a la demi-journée...peut-être une bonne nouvelle ce soir...


----------



## Liljah (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Tu as tenté de rentrer la référence (81..) ici : http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav ?



Je commence à flipper... et à en avoir plus que marre aussi de cette attente qui n'en fini pas.
Je suis sûr qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre l'acheminement de la télécommande et de l'imprimante donc si ce qu'elle t'as dit est vrai on est tous dans le même merdier.


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Je commence à flipper... et à en avoir plus que marre aussi de cette attente qui n'en fini pas.
> Je suis sûr qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre l'acheminement de la télécommande et de l'imprimante donc si ce qu'elle t'as dit est vrai on est tous dans le même merdier.



Et oui, on ne sait plus à quoi se fier... on ne peut que patienter en attendant qu'apparaisse le numéro de suivi magique 
J'en ai plus que marre d'attendre ! et maintenant je suis sûre que je ne l'aurais pas cette semaine pfff


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Tu as tenté de rentrer la référence (81..) ici : http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=SubNav ?



J'ai bien la référence en 81.... mais elle ne fonctionne pas pour l'instant apparemment.


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> J'ai bien la référence en 81.... mais elle ne fonctionne pas pour l'instant apparemment.



Ok, ça ne devrait plus tarder


----------



## Liljah (1 Décembre 2009)

Tellement soulé que je ne me rappelle plus ce qui avait sur mon suivi avant.

J'ai _*En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur* _en bas à gauche.ça l'était déjà avant ou pas?

J'ai de très gros doutes là.

On dirai qu'au début s'était écrit "En attente d'attribution à un transporteur" un truc du genre.


----------



## iJules (1 Décembre 2009)

Je suis tombé sur cette info!

*Blocage des plateformes logistiques de livraison en raison d'un blocage des syndicats de salariés du transport le 13 décembre et pendant la 2eme moitié de décembre.
*
"Les syndicalistes ont souligné que les blocages viseraient surtout le transport routier de marchandises liées aux fêtes de Noël mais qu'aucune décision n'avait encore été prise concernant les dépôts pétroliers."

Mes sources:
http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites/20...alaries-routiers-le-13-decembre/1037/0/400327
ou 
http://www.wk-transport-logistique....messagerie-et-15-pour-la-longue-distance.html
ou 
http://www.lsa-conso.fr/blocage-des...f-confirme-ses-propositions-salariales,110125


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Tellement soulé que je ne me rappelle plus ce qui avait sur mon suivi avant.
> 
> J'ai _*En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur* _en bas à gauche.ça l'était déjà avant ou pas?
> 
> ...



Non non, c'était déjà marqué ça il me semble...


----------



## Liljah (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Non non, c'était déjà marqué ça il me semble...



:hein: Pfff j'en veux plus de ce Imac de merde lol


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

Patience ça va venir !

@ iJules

En principe le mien sera chez moi avant le 13. J'espère du moins


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> :hein: Pfff j'en veux plus de ce Imac de merde lol



Meuuuuh si. Relax, un tite tisane msieur ? 

EDIT : Ou tu dévies l'Imac vers chez moi ...


----------



## iJules (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Patience ça va venir !
> 
> @ iJules
> 
> En principe le mien sera chez moi avant le 13. J'espère du moins



Le mien aussi!


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> :hein: Pfff j'en veux plus de ce Imac de merde lol



Tu me le donnes ??? lol


----------



## Liljah (1 Décembre 2009)

Non en fait je le garde!
Comprenez que c'est frustrant de passer plus d'un mois sans pc au domicile. 
Et squater le pc du bureau durant les heures de boulot ça le fait moyen.

Une remote... une remote quoi  
A 5 mn de chez moi j'en achète une à 20


----------



## j2c (1 Décembre 2009)

cool les gars....on est pas à quelque jours près (sic!)
moi je m'en fous, je suis pas là ce week-end...je serai à la Grosse Pomme .....en train de visiter les 4 apple store !
Je dois ramener 2 ipd nano et 1 borne express...dommage que l'iMac tienne pas dans une valise !


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

Mon numéro fonctionne chez UPS !

Pour l'instant, mon statut est à "info facturations reçues"


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Mon numéro fonctionne chez UPS !
> 
> Pour l'instant, mon statut est à "info facturations reçues"



Ou ça aussi ?? NL, CN ??


----------



## j2c (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Mon numéro fonctionne chez UPS !
> 
> Pour l'instant, mon statut est à "info facturations reçues"


 
YES


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Mon numéro fonctionne chez UPS !
> 
> Pour l'instant, mon statut est à "info facturations reçues"



Youhou ! ça avance


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

> Ou ça aussi ?? NL, CN ??



J'en sais rien. Il faut avoir un compte UPS pour voir plus ou pas ? Il me dit pas ou est le colis (à moins que je m'y prends comme un pied)


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> J'en sais rien. Il faut avoir un compte UPS pour voir plus ou pas ? Il me dit pas ou est le colis (à moins que je m'y prends comme un pied)



Normalement ya les "initiales" du pays a coté de l'info...regarde le suivi des autres...m'enfin ça se trouve tu l'as pas pour le moment...rien de grave...


----------



## Liljah (1 Décembre 2009)

_Bonjour,

Suite a notre conversation de ce matin je vous contacte pour vous  
informer que les produits se trouvent toujours au dépôt, comme je  
vous l'ai dit le transporteur est en cours d'assagissement mais n'est  
pas encore définitif.
Je n'ai pas plus d'informations pour le moment, il faut suivre l'état  
de la commande sur votre compte APPLE car  ce sont les seules  
informations que l'ont m'a données.

Je pense que d'ici a demain le transporteur sera connu et la date de  
livraison plus claire.

Merci et bonne journée,

_Mail que j'ai reçu à l'instant même de la part d'Audrey de Apple.


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

Ça bouge sur UPS.

Mon iMac vient de partir :


Livraison prévu jeudi 3 décembre.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Ça bouge sur UPS.
> 
> Mon iMac vient de partir :
> 
> ...



Je veux le même suivi...même si ya quelques heures de décalage !!!!


----------



## ojo2b (1 Décembre 2009)

Tu en as de la chance. Moi il est arrivé à Paris ce matin mais livraison prévue le 7 Decembre 2009 alors que sur le mail il m'avait annoncé la réception au plus tard le 1er Decembre. Je commence à en avoir marre là, je pourrai même pas en profiter ce week end.
Pour rappel je l'ai commandé le 11 Novembre, il a été expédié le 21 Novembre et parti des Pays Bas le 30 Novembre. 
Et là ils vont me dire qu'il faut 7 jours pour faire Paris-Bastia


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

WOOHOOO !!! NL Distribution Center !!!
Livraison programmée par le transporteur final !!!:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:Je veux mon TN !!!


----------



## Wolcan (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> WOOHOOO !!! NL Distribution Center !!!
> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final !!!:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:Je veux mon TN !!!



Moi aussi!!!  J'espère juste que la date de livraison va être revu à la baisse ... parce que le 7 décembre ce n'est pas le 3 prévu initialement lors de l'envoi du mail de confirmation d'expédition par Apple!


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

On croise les doigts !!!

Aphelion tu habites où ???

Perso je suis à Lyon...et Aphelion est livré le 3 en ayant eu le TN cet aprem !!! Donc le 3 ou le 4 pour nous...c'est bien non ?


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Des la frontiere passée ca ne bouge plus trop pour moi.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Pris en charge par UPS...j'ai mes 4 TN en 1ZXXXXXXXXXXXX !!! 

C'est long entre Paris et Lyon...^^


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Le pire c'est que le colis n'a pas été flashé pour départ de Paris.
On verra bien dans la nuit , c'est souvent la que tout bouge en logistic/messagerie.


----------



## Meven (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour les djeunes, voici mon premier message après 1 mois de lecture sur ce forum !

Je parle surtout à j2c, sparrow747, pomme85 et tous les autres qui ont les mêmes dates que nous : expédié le 23, date prévu le 30, 1er puis le 2.

Histoire de vous rassurer, voici ce qui doit se passer dans les prochains jours :

Mercredi 2 : arrivage au Luxembourg
Dans la Nuit de mercredi 2 au jeudi 3 : arrivée aux Pays-bas pour récupérer l'Apple Care ou l'Apple Remote suivant l'option rajoutée.
Jeudi 3 : au petit matin, remise au transporteur. 
Vendredi 4 : arrivage chez vous.

Bonne chance, c'est la dernière ligne droite


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Allez monsieur UPS...je compte sur toi !!!

UPS Standard 											 											  										   										  										 										                   									                            17:00
       mardi
       1 Décembre 2009                                           	Avant la fin de journée 	
jeudi 	3 Décembre 2009  	 	                                                                                              
                            Contacter UPS avant :
	16:00
        mardi
       1 Décembre 2009                     pour faire eindhoven-lyon...


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Allez monsieur UPS...je compte sur toi !!!



Oula, pas trop stresser msieur UPS, hier, en retard pour venir chercher un colis chez moi ...
J'avais mis entre 10h et 17h, l'était 17h40 ...
Bon d'accord je vais pas vous stresser plus. En plus c'était pour l'enlèvement d'un colis, pas la livraison.

Comme dirait Meven : 





> c'est la dernière ligne droite


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

J'habite en Haute Normandie, près de Rouen.


----------



## Wolcan (1 Décembre 2009)

Toujours la même chose sur ma page de suivi d'expédition sur le site d'Apple: Livraison programmée par le transporteur final et NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER. Par contre le tracking sur le site de UPS fonctionne je peux voir le statut de mon colis *"infos facturation reçues"*. Mais pour l'instant pas plus! 

Allez c'est pas loin Strasbourg des Pays-Bas ...


----------



## lambs (1 Décembre 2009)

Et bien mi, j'attends mon superdrive slim en provenance des US pour remplacement sur mon MBP 15', 5 jours pour venir et 2 fois moins cher qu'en France.

Oh no stress, ils vont arriver vos i7 bande de veinards.

enjoy


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Bonjour les djeunes, voici mon premier message après 1 mois de lecture sur ce forum !
> 
> Je parle surtout à j2c, sparrow747, pomme85 et tous les autres qui ont les mêmes dates que nous : expédié le 23, date prévu le 30, 1er puis le 2.
> 
> ...



Salut Meven, et bienvenue dans notre groupe 
Je ne serais pas aussi optimiste que toi et prévoie plutôt une livraison pour le lundi 7 ou mardi 8...


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Comment on fait pour etre "Disco" Pomme85 ?


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Comment on fait pour etre "Disco" Pomme85 ?



Il faut cliquer sur la boule en dessous "Agir sur les points disco".
Après tu peux voir qui ta mis un "coup de boule" dans ton tableau de bord.

Allez, je t'en mets un


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Il faut cliquer sur la boule en dessous "Agir sur les points disco".
> Après tu peux voir qui ta mis un "coup de boule" dans ton tableau de bord.
> 
> Allez, je t'en mets un



Trop cool :love:


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Trop cool :love:



T'as le droit de me donner un "coup de boule" pour essayer


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> T'as le droit de me donner un "coup de boule" pour essayer



Bon allé, moi je t'en mets 1 parce que tu as été sympa avec lui !


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Bon allé, moi je t'en mets 1 parce que tu as été sympa avec lui !


ca fera 2


----------



## pomme85 (1 Décembre 2009)

Héhé, merci à vous deux


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 s'approche du bar et commande un Gini


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

Mise a jour...j'ai mon TN...et...

03 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)....au lieu du 7 !!!


----------



## Meven (1 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Salut Meven, et bienvenue dans notre groupe
> Je ne serais pas aussi optimiste que toi et prévoie plutôt une livraison pour le lundi 7 ou mardi 8...



C'est monsieur napple qui me l'a dit et me l'a certifié


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Mise a jour...j'ai mon TN...et...
> 
> 03 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)....au lieu du 7 !!!


Ca fait plaisir et ca rassure en meme temps.


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

On va avoir quelques heureux en fin de semaine !


----------



## Meven (1 Décembre 2009)

Tout ce que j'espère, c'est l'avoir pour ce week-end, donc livraison le 4 au pire, sinon va falloir que je prenne un RTT lundi et Mardi :mouais:


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Pensez vous que ma livraison peut se faire demain  ?


----------



## Meven (1 Décembre 2009)

Sans problème D Rexon. Il est prêt à partir demain matin.


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Sans problème D Rexon. Il est prêt à partir demain matin.


Merci et que la force Disco soit avec toi pour la suite.


----------



## Aphelion (1 Décembre 2009)

Mon Mac est arrivé à Bruxelles pour ma part... Il suit son petit chemin jusqu'à ma maison ^^


----------



## Fredche (1 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Mon Mac est arrivé à Bruxelles pour ma part... Il suit son petit chemin jusqu'à ma maison ^^



Euh ... si tu le reçois pas tout de suite c'est ptet que je l'ai intercepté, suis à 50km de bruxelles ...


----------



## iJules (1 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Mise a jour...j'ai mon TN...et...
> 
> 03 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)....au lieu du 7 !!!



Super je suis content pour toi!
les dernières heures vont être difficiles le 3.


----------



## SnowRider69 (1 Décembre 2009)

ça commence djà à être difficile..LOL !!! Tellement impatient de passer sous Mac...et de tester mon nouveau joujou !!!


----------



## ojo2b (1 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Ca fait plaisir et ca rassure en meme temps.




J'ai exactement le même suivi que toi chez UPS mais j'ai toujours une livraison estimée au 7 decembre


Par contre j'ai commandé i-work et j'ai eu ça sur mon suivi UPS :
"LE SERVICE SÉLECTIONNÉ N'EST PAS DISPONIBLE À L'ADRESSE DE DESTINATION INDIQUÉE. / LE COLIS EST ATTRIBUÉ À UN SOUS-AGENT POUR LA LIVRAISON. LA LIVRAISON EST REPROGRAMMÉE."

Si quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire je le remercie d'avance???

Il n'y a pas UPS en Corse mais dans de précédentes commandes par UPS je n'avais jamais eu ce message.


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

ojo2b a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même suivi que toi chez UPS mais j'ai toujours une livraison estimée au 7 decembre
> 
> 
> Par contre j'ai commandé i-work et j'ai eu ça sur mon suivi UPS :
> ...


J'ai l'impression que ton colis pourrait etre sous traité.


----------



## ojo2b (1 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que ton colis pourrait etre sous traité.



C'est ce que j'ai pensé, d'ailleurs c'est souvent l'entreprise Rocca qui livre mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que je n'est jamais eu ce message avant, lors de précédentes commandes, et que ça retarde encore l'arrivée de ma commande.

J'espère surtout que ça va pas retarder mon i-mac, ça fait bientôt un moi que je l'attend.


----------



## D Rexon (1 Décembre 2009)

UPS a parfois recours  LaPoste pour certaines livraisons.
je te comprends ca fait 32 jours que j'ai été débité...
Lyon étant plus accessible ceci explique surement la difference des delais.


----------



## leuleu (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis enfin décidé à passer de PC à Imac. J'ai donc passé commande chez Manor (Monthey/Suisse), le 29 octobre, afin de bénéficier le la remise de 10%, ce qui valait la peine au niveau du prix.

Par contre, je n'ai aucune nouvelle. Impossible d'avoir une estimation du délai de livraison. La seule chose qu'on me répond c'est que c'est normal avec Apple. Ca fait tout de même plus d'1 mois maintenant...

Quelqu'un sur ce forum a-t-il commandé chez Manor? Déjà livré? Des nouvelles?

Dans tous les cas, je commence un peu à être chaud et la prochaine fois ça sera sur l'apple store, ça c'est sûr.

salutations


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

C'est triste ça... Je pensais me réveiller avec une bonne nouvelle... Et bien non 

On va attendre dans la journée alors


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> C'est triste ça... Je pensais me réveiller avec une bonne nouvelle... Et bien non
> 
> On va attendre dans la journée alors



Dur!

Je me demande si a cette période de l'année les tournées de livreur sont renforcées. 
De même pour les équipes en entrepôt qui préparent et expédient les colis.


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Dur!



Le truc, c'est de ne pas se forcer à regarder où ça en est toutes les 10mn 

Pomme85, je me suis permis de prendre ta pomme pour la signature


----------



## Aphelion (2 Décembre 2009)

Mon Mac est arrivé à Paris à 4h du matin !

Vous pensez que c'est possible que je sois livré aujourd'hui même si pour l'instant la date de livraison indique toujours le 3 décembre ? J'habite à environ 2h de Paris.


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Mon Mac est arrivé à Paris à 4h du matin !



Il me semble que les tournées commencent vers 7 heures du matin, donc le temps qu'il arrive chez UPS et qu'il se fasse scanner... C'est possible.


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Le truc, c'est de ne pas se forcer à regarder où ça en est toutes les 10mn



C'est clair, j'ai dû regarder des dizaines de fois hier!

A quand un tracking GPS en temps réel où l'on voit son colis se déplacer sur une carte?


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Dur!
> 
> Je me demande si a cette période de l'année les tournées de livreur sont renforcées.
> De même pour les équipes en entrepôt qui préparent et expédient les colis.



Evidement que c'est renforcé, certaines entreprises doublent les effectifs


----------



## pomme85 (2 Décembre 2009)

Et voilà le 2 décembre est arrivé ! Maintenant on attend patiemment son numéro de suivi qui devrait arrivé dans la journée ! Enfin j'espère... 

Meven, pas de problème pour la signature


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

:rateau::love:


----------



## Aphelion (2 Décembre 2009)

Alors aujourd'hui est le grand jour pour toi ! xD


----------



## j2c (2 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Et voilà le 2 décembre est arrivé ! Maintenant on attend patiemment son numéro de suivi qui devrait arrivé dans la journée ! Enfin j'espère...
> 
> Meven, pas de problème pour la signature


 Eh oui Pomme85...c'est notre grand jour !!!!
Si j'ai bien tout lu..je pense que nous ne verrons rien avant 15h de l'après-midi au mieux....
T'imagines, avoir enfin un TN , dingue non????


----------



## pomme85 (2 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Eh oui Pomme85...c'est notre grand jour !!!!
> Si j'ai bien tout lu..je pense que nous ne verrons rien avant 15h de l'après-midi au mieux....
> T'imagines, avoir enfin un TN , dingue non????



Carrément, j'ai du mal à y croire, j'ai l'impression qu'au dernier moment on va être déçu encore une fois


----------



## Hesp (2 Décembre 2009)

Salut Leuleu et bienvenu !

Perso je ne passerais jamais par Manor pour commander un ordi de chez Apple.

Ils devraient avoir un suivi, insistes, harcèles les, prends ta hache, montres toi persuasif(ve)... Grogne, bref... Exigent de savoir où en est ta commande. L'inconvénient c'est que pour te tenir au courant, tu dois te déplacer...


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> :rateau::love:



Le transporteur entre Bruxelles et Chilly mazarin, a mis 4h30. Ce qui correspond à la durée normale pour le trajet par la route, pause comprise.

Savez vous si tous les colis doivent passer par Chilly Mazarin avant d'être distribué en France? Car moi je suis à Lille et il ne passe qu'à une poignet de kilomètre de chez moi.
Dommage de descendre à Paris pour remonter à Lille non?


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

donc, si je résume bien ce matin, on devrait avoir au moins 2 heureux dans la journée, DRexon et Aphelion

Sparrow a son TN avec date de livraison prévue le 3

Pomme85 et j2c ont enfin le TN aussi, donc ça devrait plus tarder non plus

Leuleu, bienvenue à toi, d'accord avec Hesp, faut les harceler au téléphone chez Menor afin d'avoir une date, au moins une approximation... Et puis suivant le modèle un c2d arrivera plus vite chez les revendeurs qu'un core i5 et surtout que les core i7 ! Chez MacLine en Belgique, pas de core i5 ni i7 disponibles, iclg, i5 mais pas d'i7...

Pour moi, rien de bougé, forcémment expédition prévue le 11. Bon je regarde quand même au matin et au soir, on sait jamais  L'excitation commencera mercredi prochain !

Pour les autres, courage, encore 

Pas mal ce matin finalement


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> C'est clair, j'ai dû regarder des dizaines de fois hier!
> 
> A quand un tracking GPS en temps réel où l'on voit son colis se déplacer sur une carte?



Ah bah bravo ! Je viens de regarder... mais rien de nouveau. toujours pour le 2.

Bonne chance à ceux qui vont l'avoir et ceux qui vont avoir un n° UPS. Et pour les autres, courage


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Ah bah bravo ! Je viens de regarder... mais rien de nouveau. toujours pour le 2.



Je t'avais oublié Meven, t'as ton TN toi ?

Et puis iJules, toujours prévu pour la semaine prochaine, c'est ça ?

Hesp et iTooms, comme moi, on a le temps :sick:

Courage.


----------



## Aphelion (2 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part, c'est pas sur pour aujourd'hui. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, ce sera demain sans faute.

Je vous tiendrai au courant.

@ iJules

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que le colis de Dr Rexon et le mien sont passé par Chili Mazarin. Donc à mon avis, c'est un centre de réception commun pour toute la France avant d'être envoyé vers la destination finale.


----------



## JuL67 (2 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Carrément, j'ai du mal à y croire, j'ai l'impression qu'au dernier moment on va être déçu encore une fois



Ne vendons pas la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué !
Je ne serais rassuré qu'une fois mon numéro de tracking recus ^^



> Si j'ai bien tout lu..je pense que nous ne verrons rien avant 15h de l'après-midi au mieux....



Quoi ??! Vite !!!! où sont les calmants svp ?!!!! XD


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Pour moi c'est café, vue sur rue, cigarette , toute la journée en attendant le gar qui habite a 200 metres de chez moi; livreur chez ups pour le secteur...


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Je t'avais oublié Meven, t'as ton TN toi ?



Bah date prévu le 2 (pour avoir mon n° UPS je suppose), donc j'attends


----------



## wings2 (2 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

J'ai passé commande il y a 3 semaines et demie d'un imac i7 chez Manor. Ne voyant toujours rien venir, j'ai appelé ce lundi manor et voici leur réponse :

Nous ne prenons plus de commande pour les imac i7/i5 jusqu'à nouvel avis de notre central manor suisse. Apple n'arrive pas à nous fournir ces modèles. Cela est dû à un problème avec la carte graphique. Dans le meilleur des cas, vous le recevrez dans les 2 semaines prochaines mais n'y compté pas trop. Je pense plutôt que vous l'aurai pour début 2010.

Voilà leur réponse...

Génial...


----------



## iTooms (2 Décembre 2009)

Hello !!

Je vois que ça continue à bouger pour certain ! C'est cool, je suis content pour vous !
De mon côté, pas de changement de date d'envoi et de livraison ! Je pense que ça va pas changer avant le 15 décembre ... Ça va être looooong !


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

wings2 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai passé commande il y a 3 semaines et demie d'un imac i7 chez Manor. Ne voyant toujours rien venir, j'ai appelé ce lundi manor et voici leur réponse :
> 
> ...


Je ne connaissais pas ce site et a vrai dire il ne m'inspire pas la confiance.


----------



## iTooms (2 Décembre 2009)

wings2 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai passé commande il y a 3 semaines et demie d'un imac i7 chez Manor. Ne voyant toujours rien venir, j'ai appelé ce lundi manor et voici leur réponse :
> 
> ...



Comment ça des problèmes avec la carte graphique des i7??? 
C'est quoi cette excuse bidon ? Ou alors manor a reçu tout un lot deffectueu ??


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Non en fait apple est tombé en rupture de hd4850, la productions des i5/i7 a donc ete frenée pour ce motif.


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

@ Aphelion, faut garder espoir, dans le pire des cas, ce sera pour demain 

@Meven, tu vas encore rester avec nous jusque lundi ou mardi, je le sens. reste 

@wings2, t'es dans le même bateau que leuleu alors, va falloir pagayer, courage

@iTooms, moi ça bougera le 11 quand même 

Bon du coup j'ai réactivé mon compte WoW ... aie aie aie, ben faut bien attendre


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss :love::love::love::love::love::love:Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss :love::love::love::love::love::love:Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh

Super, sensations ?


----------



## iTooms (2 Décembre 2009)

Hehe j'ai aussi un compte wow ! J'ai hâte de voir Zeroth sur 27" !! J'espère ne pas être déçu ! Bon wow n'est pas trop trop gourmand en ressources graphique me semble t'il !!
Vous pensez que le rendu sera sublimissime ???


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss :love::love::love::love::love::love:Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss



Que se passe t-il D Rexon?  Du nouveau?


----------



## j2c (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss :love::love::love::love::love::love:Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss


 rapide ton livreur UPS ! tu fumeras moins de cigarettes comme ça....car en plus je te rappelle que Apple ne veux pas réparer si ça sent la clope !
Bon déballage....


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir ma facture Apple par mail.
Ca ne veut strictement rien dire quant à la date de livraison je suppose?


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> rapide ton livreur UPS ! tu fumeras moins de cigarettes comme ça....car en plus je te rappelle que Apple ne veux pas réparer si ça sent la clope !
> Bon déballage....


En fait le livreur me livre toujours avant sa pose de midi car il habite a coté de chez moi...
Pour la clope je ne suis pas convaincu, c'etait une blague?
J'ai fait changer l'ecran+hdd de mon 20 pouces qui était tombé en panne et y'a pas eu de soucis je fumais meme avec le réparateur


----------



## Aphelion (2 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir ma facture Apple par mail.
> Ca ne veut strictement rien dire quant à la date de livraison je suppose?



Non


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Voila un petit cadeau, je fume une clope avant le déballage, je savoure . . .


----------



## j2c (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> En fait le livreur me livre toujours avant sa pose de midi car il habite a coté de chez moi...
> Pour la clope je ne suis pas convaincu, c'etait une blague?
> J'ai fait changer l'ecran+hdd de mon 20 pouces qui était tombé en panne et y'a pas eu de soucis je fumais meme avec le réparateur


 
pour la clope...lire cet article : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/11/30/une-histoire-de-nicotine-et-de-goudron


----------



## iTooms (2 Décembre 2009)

Trop coooool D Rexon !!! 
j'espère qu'il est entier, sans pixels mort ! Que tout soit ok !!!


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

On va vivre en direct un déballage d'iMac!
Ca va nous calmer et nous soulager un peu nous qui attendons encore quelques jours


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Serieux si vous voulez je filme il est encore intact...


----------



## JuL67 (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Voila un petit cadeau, je fume une clope avant le déballage, je savoure . . .



Aaaaaah la jalousie s'empare de moi !!! XD
Profite bien de ce moment et mets nous bien l'eau à la bouche en nous donnant tes premières impressions !


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Voila un petit cadeau, je fume une clope avant le déballage, je savoure . . .



Veinard ! A nous, à nous !


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> pour la clope...lire cet article : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/11/30/une-histoire-de-nicotine-et-de-goudron


Ne généralisons pas sur des rumeurs de cas isolés et "extremes" de surcroit


----------



## pomme85 (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Serieux si vous voulez je filme il est encore intact...



Avec plaisir


----------



## Hesp (2 Décembre 2009)

Monte-le sur Fcp, histoire de voir comment ça tourne 

Sinon doc, je vois que nous avons le même mode de vie (prépares toi une cafetière, tu vas pas dormir de la nuit ^^)

Et c'est là que le malheur se produit

: Malédiction


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Monte-le sur Fcp, histoire de voir comment ça tourne
> 
> Sinon doc, je vois que nous avons le même mode de vie (prépares toi une cafetière, tu vas pas dormir de la nuit ^^)
> 
> ...



Parle pas de malheur ! ça va aller, tout beau tout chaud (pas encore, mais ça va aller très vite).


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Monte-le sur Fcp, histoire de voir comment ça tourne
> 
> Sinon doc, je vois que nous avons le même mode de vie (prépares toi une cafetière, tu vas pas dormir de la nuit ^^)
> 
> ...


Je l'ai déballé mais il est tres tres froid donc je vais attendre un peu avant sa mise sous tension (sur onduleur)


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Je l'ai déballé mais il est tres tres froid donc je vais attendre un peu avant sa mise sous tension (sur onduleur)



Je me demande si je vais pas investir dans un onduleur?
Ce qui me gène c'est peut le bruit que ça peut faire ce genre de machine.
Ca vaut le peine selon vous?


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Je me demande si je vais pas investir dans un onduleur?
> Ce qui me gène c'est peut le bruit que ça peut faire ce genre de machine.
> Ca vaut le peine selon vous?


OUI ca vaut la peine et je dirais meme que c'est indispensable lorsqu'on commence a avoir quelques milliers d'euros en matos.


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> OUI ca vaut la peine et je dirais meme que c'est indispensable lorsqu'on commence a avoir quelques milliers d'euros en matos.



Parei lque D Rexon. Je n'en ai jamais acheté et pourtant, pour l'iMac je vais le faire. D'une part pour la consommation et d'autre part pour les sous et sur-tension.


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Je me demande si je vais pas investir dans un onduleur?
> Ce qui me gène c'est peut le bruit que ça peut faire ce genre de machine.
> Ca vaut le peine selon vous?



Aucun bruit chez moi, sauf si coupure de courant, alors là, on l'entend !


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Aucun bruit chez moi, sauf si coupure de courant, alors là, on l'entend !


Pareil.

il existe des onduleurs totalement silencieux (inaudible) ils protegent un peu moins bien que les autres mais ils vallent vraiment le détour.


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Parei lque D Rexon. Je n'en ai jamais acheté et pourtant, pour l'iMac je vais le faire. D'une part pour la consommation et d'autre part pour les sous et sur-tension.



Je ne savais pas que ça jouait sur la consommation. Peux tu m'en dire plus stp?


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=0&release=101351427
Voila les gars


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=0&release=101351427
> Voila les gars



Enorme!!!
J'adore la fin! LOL (faut avoir suivi le post des pages précédentes)
Bien vu D REXON.

et merci!!


----------



## iTooms (2 Décembre 2009)

Oh domage, c'est du flash, je peut pas voir cette vidéo sur mon iPhone !!
(je suis vos aventure sur iPhone depuis le boulot car on a pas accès a tout Internet )

question, vous parlez d'onduleur, ça coûte combien a peut près ?


----------



## leuleu (2 Décembre 2009)

leuleu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me suis enfin décidé à passer de PC à Imac. J'ai donc passé commande chez Manor (Monthey/Suisse), le 29 octobre, afin de bénéficier le la remise de 10%, ce qui valait la peine au niveau du prix.
> 
> ...



Merci pour vos réponses par rapport à mon souci.

Bon j'ai appelé une connaissance qui bosse chez Manor et qui s'est renseignée un peu mieux au niveau du service informatique... Voilà la réponse reçue:

"Apple a arrêté la livraison des imac quad en raison d'un problème de carte graphique qui plante. Tous les 27 '' quad livrés jusqu'à maintenant ont été retournés en raison de ce problème donc il est impossible de savoir quand aura lieu une nouvelle livraison."

Le vendeur conseil même d'annuler la commande et de prendre un dual à la place.

J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'on se moque de moi... à en lire les différents forums il ne me semble pas franchement qu'Apple ait bloqué la distribution. Mais peut être que c'est moi qui suit un peu polio... Mais je pense que c'est plutôt une réponse bidon puisque je pousse un peu pour savoir ce qu'il en est de ma commande et ça coupe court à toute discussion...

Je songe franchement à annuler ma commande et recommander sur l'apple store, mais bon après un mois d'attente ça me fait carrément *!?@#*** d'effectuer une autre commande...



Enfin là je suis vraiment chaud quoi!!!
suite au prochain épisode...


----------



## psykopat (2 Décembre 2009)

Salut Leuleu,

Perso j'ai commandé sur l'apple store, mais quand je suis passé à la FNAC lundi un mec était en train d'annuler sa commande d'i5 car la FNAC ne pouvait lui garantir aucun délais pour la livraison. Le vendeur de la FNAC lui a sorti une excuse bidon dans le genre de ce que tu as eu.

Si on mets de coté les défaut inhérents à une Rev A, il me semble que la vérité est très simple : Apple est débordé par le succès des quad et livre prioritairement les commandes de ses clients directs (j'attends le mien pour le 8/12 pour une commande passée le 23/11). 

Les témoignages de ce post (qui commence à être un peu long) sont clairs là dessus : les quad arrivent au compte goutte et à priori ils fonctionnent correctement (encore une fois, modulo les défaut d'un Rev A).

Bonne chance à toi


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

leuleu a dit:


> "Apple a arrêté la livraison des imac quad en raison d'un problème de carte graphique qui plante. Tous les 27 '' quad livrés jusqu'à maintenant ont été retournés en raison de ce problème donc il est impossible de savoir quand aura lieu une nouvelle livraison."



J'ai surtout l'impression qu'ils ont plus de marge sur le Core 2 Duo. Et qu'ils veulent que tu les engraisses.

C'est marrant parce que mon iMac et comme celui des autres n'ont pas été retourné !


----------



## lemonhead45 (2 Décembre 2009)

excellent !!!! mon fils m'a filmé avec son tél aussi (mais il na plus la vidéo dommage)....se faire traiter de "gamin" par son propre fils en déballant son mac...ca vaut le détour


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Je peux enfin dire que le miens tourne a merveille.

Citation:
     					Envoyé par *leuleu* 

 
_"Apple a arrêté la livraison des imac quad en raison d'un problème de carte graphique qui plante. Tous les 27 '' quad livrés jusqu'à maintenant ont été retournés en raison de ce problème donc il est impossible de savoir quand aura lieu une nouvelle livraison."


. . . Coment dire . . . fake
_


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> excellent !!!! mon fils m'a filmé avec son tél aussi (mais il na plus la vidéo dommage)....se faire traiter de "gamin" par son propre fils en déballant son mac...ca vaut le détour



Je vois très bien la scène!  Pas de honte à avoir surtout! On est pareil devant le nouveau joujou.


----------



## j2c (2 Décembre 2009)

D Rexon a dit:


> Je peux enfin dire que le miens tourne a merveille.


 
tant mieux..content pour toi....ca doit faire 30 minutes qu'il tourne...c'est l'heure d'une pause clope-café, non?


----------



## Hesp (2 Décembre 2009)

Rhoooooo IL l'a fait !!!! Avec classe, humour et brio !!! Rhooooooooo !!!! 

Doc tu as la palme, suis le fofo, ma vengeance va être terrible, vais vous faire un petit court métrage pour le coup.


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Il fait pas un bruit pour le moment sauf le dvd qui gratte un peu mais serieux c'est super silencieux, moi qui avait peur que ca fasse plus de bruit que mon imac 20' je suis rassuré.


----------



## Hesp (2 Décembre 2009)

@ Leuleu, j'ai une autre information :

Apple a stoppé les importations en Suisse suite aux votations de ce weekend. En effet, Apple, soucieux de respecter les lois en vigueur dans les pays, a peur que les acheteurs d'Imac 27'' i7 se réunissent avec leur ordi pour faire un minaret géant afin d'y mettre un muezzin pour appeler nos Imac 27'' i7 afin qu'ils se bougent de Shangaï.

On est pas sorti de la merde


----------



## psykopat (2 Décembre 2009)

A lire le compte rendu de ces réceptions, j'ai de droles d'effet secondaires :
j'ai les mains qui tremblent, de la bave au coin des lèvres et je me sens un peu fébrile... 
C'est grave docteur ?
Vous pensez que c'est du à la grippe H1N1 ou à l'attente de la livraison....

Plus que 6 jours...... :rateau:


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

Bon, pour ma part, je ne regarde plus le store pour savoir où ça en est, c'est à en devenir fou 

Et même si c'est sensé être aujourd'hui, on attendra


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Bon, pour ma part, je ne regarde plus le store pour savoir où ça en est, c'est à en devenir fou
> 
> Et même si c'est sensé être aujourd'hui, on attendra



Tu sens les limites de la crise de nerf qui s'approchent, attention aux arrêts cardiaques à la livraison ... y a plus d'âge pour ça. 

J'ai regardé la vidéo de déballage de D Rexon ... je bave ...  (y en à plein le clavier, zut)


----------



## JuL67 (2 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> A lire le compte rendu de ces réceptions, j'ai de droles d'effet secondaires :
> j'ai les mains qui tremblent, de la bave au coin des lèvres et je me sens un peu fébrile...
> C'est grave docteur ?
> Vous pensez que c'est du à la grippe H1N1 ou à l'attente de la livraison....
> ...



Et dit toi bien que plus la livraison approche plus c'est dur ! ^^
C'est bien pire que la grippe H1N1 ! C'est la grippe iMac i7 ! :O
Jai put noter différents symptômes en plus de ceux que tu a cités : 

- à chaque fois que je vais checker le statut d'expédition (c'est à dire toutes les 10min à peu près ^^) j'ai une forte baisse de tention en remarquant que rien ne change. 

- Quand je suis sur mon PC DELL je suis pris de forts vomissements. 

- Quand je vais au Mc do je commande un iMac bacon avec grande firtes. 

- Tous les soirs en rentrant du boulot j'ai un petit pincement au coeur en ouvrant la porte esperant voir un gros cartons m'aceuillant à bras ouvert. 

- Je fais tous les soir le même rêve où je marche seul dans un champs de blés, quand j'appercoit soudain un iMac i7 qui se met à courir devant moi en me faisant des bras d'honneur accompagné d'un petit rire espiègle sans que je ne puisse le ratrapper... 

Voilà je vous laisse il faut que j'aille racheter des calmants ! 

PS: certains des faits cités dans ce message sont fictifs. 

PPS: certains autres sont inspirés de faits réel. XD


----------



## j2c (2 Décembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> Et dit toi bien que plus la livraison approche plus c'est dur ! ^^
> C'est bien pire que la grippe H1N1 ! C'est la grippe iMac i7 ! :O
> Jai put noter différents symptômes en plus de ceux que tu a cités :
> 
> ...


 
Symptômes tout à fait normaux, dirait le Docteur Steve Jobs....Tout ceci n'est que le résultat savamment orchestré par les départements Marketing, Fabrication et Supply Chain. Ne vous inquietez pas, des sentiments de zénitude et d'apaissement les remplaceront dès réception!


----------



## psykopat (2 Décembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> - Quand je suis sur mon PC DELL je suis pris de forts vomissements.
> .....
> Voilà je vous laisse il faut que j'aille racheter des calmants !



Heureusement pour me soigner je m'injecte une forte dose de MBP en intraveineuse : pour le moment ça me fait tenir une journée de plus....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Et pendant que vous vous astiquez la nouille, des enfants payés au lance-Pierre à l'autre bout du monde s'affairent pour fabriquer vos machines Brave new mac.


----------



## iJules (2 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Et pendant que vous vous astiquez la nouille, des enfants payés au lance-Pierre à l'autre bout du monde s'affairent pour fabriquer vos machines&#8230; Brave new mac.



Ils fabriquent nos machines et celle que tu viens d'utiliser pour poster ton message...


----------



## Bewader (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Nouveau dans le "monde" Mac, j'ai commandé la semaine derniére un Imac 27" Core 2 Duo et hier le revendeur (Ic... à Nantes) m'explique qu'Appel aurait stoppé la fabrication des 27" jusqu'à nouvel ordre. Pas de date de livraison à me donner, peut-être après-après Noël... 

Je suis dégouté, à lire vos messages, je vois que vous êtes quasiment tous à attendre vos commandes...


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

Bewader a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouveau dans le "monde" Mac, j'ai commandé la semaine derniére un Imac 27" Core 2 Duo et hier le revendeur (Ic... à Nantes) m'explique qu'Appel aurait stoppé la fabrication des 27" jusqu'à nouvel ordre. Pas de date de livraison à me donner, peut-être après-après Noël...
> 
> Je suis dégouté, à lire vos messages, je vois que vous êtes quasiment tous à attendre vos commandes...



Oulaaaa que le monsieur il te raconte des carabistouilles, disponible sous 24h sur l'apple store belge ... 

Juste que comme déjà dit avant, Apple met sans doute ses priorité sur l'Apple Store et ses propres magasins, donc livraisons réduites chez les autres revendeurs. Si tu sais commander sur l'Apple store et annuler ta commande dans ce magasin ... Why not ?


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

Excusez moi mais nous sommes bien le 2 aujourd'hui ? Non,parce que je suis tombé malencontreusement sur le site d'Apple (si si je vous assure, un pur hasard), et je vois que la date est toujours au 2, sans numéro UPS.


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

Ca serait bete qu'ils aient arreté la fabrication...
Ca sent le vendeur qui veut te diriger illico sur autre chose sachant que ton porte feuille est assez rempli pour un 27...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------




Meven a dit:


> ...parce que je suis tombé malencontreusement sur le site d'Apple (si si je vous assure, un pur hasard)...


Un coup de boule a toi mec car je suis plié....


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Excusez moi mais nous sommes bien le 2 aujourd'hui ? Non,parce que je suis tombé malencontreusement sur le site d'Apple (si si je vous assure, un pur hasard), et je vois que la date est toujours au 2, sans numéro UPS.




Oui oui, jusqu'à minuit même. 

Par hasard sur le site d'Apple ... moui 

Blague à part, pas très sympa tout ça ... Espérons que ça bouge !


----------



## Aphelion (2 Décembre 2009)

Les gars, la journée est pas finie. J'ai vu des MAJ même à 23h alors 

Je ne sais pas trop comment et par qui est mis à jour le site, mais n'oubliez pas qu'il y a des décalages horaires.


----------



## j2c (2 Décembre 2009)

ça sent le chat noir quand même....16h53...et pas encore le moindre changement ! ni NL distribution, ni TN, ni email...nothing !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------




D Rexon a dit:


> Ca serait bete qu'ils aient arreté la fabrication...
> Ca sent le vendeur qui veut te diriger illico sur autre chose sachant que ton porte feuille est assez rempli pour un 27...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------
> ...


 
tu nous écris depuis l'i7 au moins ?
ou alors il est en phase transfert fichiers?


----------



## JuL67 (2 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> ça sent le chat noir quand même....16h53...et pas encore le moindre changement ! ni NL distribution, ni TN, ni email...nothing !




Effectivement ca commence à me faire peur. Mais bon au moins grace au forum on est "rassuré" de savoir quon est pas tout seul dans cette galère 

Encore un peu de patience, l'odeur de l'aluminium se rapproche ! ^^


----------



## D Rexon (2 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> ça sent le chat noir quand même....16h53...et pas encore le moindre changement ! ni NL distribution, ni TN, ni email...nothing !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------
> 
> ...



Non j'essaye de faire fonctionner mon elgato video capture en plein ecran du coup le i7...plus tard !


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> ça sent le chat noir quand même....16h53...et pas encore le moindre changement !



18:23 et pas le moindre changement tu veux dire :mouais:

Ca m'embêterait quand même beaucoup de ne pas l'avoir pour ce week-end. Beaucoup, beaucoup


----------



## SnowRider69 (2 Décembre 2009)

Salut salut....je viens donner un peu de nouvelles...de mon côté...le Mac avance...il est à Chilly...donc demain à la maison si tout va bien...

Meven...pour la date...j'avais 30 Nov de marqué...et j'ai eu le n° de suivi UPS seulement hier soir 1er Dec...donc c'est surement normal...mais ça fait que tu n'auras pas ton Mac ce Week End...

Sinon c'est quoi ces rumeurs sur les iMacs ???


----------



## Liljah (2 Décembre 2009)

Comment? Qu'est ce que j'apprends?
Non non moi il y a écrit 4 décembre je veux mon Imac vendredi!

Sérieux ils jouent avec nos nerfs, si il était au dépot hier il devrai sans souci partir aujourd'hui ils abusent.
En plus de Chilly Mazarin à chez moi il n'y a même pas 1h de route.


----------



## iTooms (2 Décembre 2009)

dites, c'est quoi ces rumeurs que "apple" stopperai la prod des i7 à cause de la carte graphique ???
vous pensez pas que c'est n'importe quoi ? ce que je trouve étrange c'est que les gens qui nous rapporte ces nouvelles ici sont tous passé par d'autre réseau que le apple store ??!! bizare non ?

je trouve que si c'est vrais c'est pas très pro de la part de Manor, fnac et autre revendeur agrée apple !!! ils disent pas la vérités en tout cas :mouais:

au fait, dans les apple store, quelqu'un à entendu quelque chose ?


----------



## maog (2 Décembre 2009)

tellement occupé avec mon nouveau mac que j'ai oublier de vous dire qu'il été bien arrivé 

non je plaisante, pas eu le temps de venir sur le forum car les exam ont commencer donc pas trop de temps.... mais j'ai quand même trouver le temps d'accueillir le livreur UPS lundi matin lol

vraiment exceptionnel ce iMac !!!!
grandiose, somptueux, ... bref les adjectifs qualificatifs ne manque pas !!!

bon courage a tout ceux qui sont dans l'attente de réception...


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

maog a dit:


> tellement occupé avec mon nouveau mac que j'ai oublier de vous dire qu'il été bien arrivé
> 
> non je plaisante, pas eu le temps de venir sur le forum car les exam ont commencer donc pas trop de temps.... mais j'ai quand même trouver le temps d'accueillir le livreur UPS lundi matin lol
> 
> ...



Et c'est mainaaaaaaant que tu nous le dit :afraid: !!! 
 Très content pour toi et profite bien, après la session d'exams bien-sûr 

Et bonne meeer... pour ces exams tant qu'à faire !


----------



## j2c (2 Décembre 2009)

20h13..toujours rien, bizarre non? enfin la date du 2 Décembre n'a pas changée aujourd'hui...donc j'ose espérer que ça avance...


----------



## bilbobman (2 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> 20h13..toujours rien, bizarre non? enfin la date du 2 Décembre n'a pas changée aujourd'hui...donc j'ose espérer que ça avance...



Pareil , ça manque de sérieu niveau communication en ce moment chez Apple ....


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> 20h13..toujours rien, bizarre non? enfin la date du 2 Décembre n'a pas changée aujourd'hui...donc j'ose espérer que ça avance...



Espérons espérons 

J'ose même pas imaginé ce que ça va donner pour moi a partir du 11 :afraid:



Envoyé de mon iPhone


----------



## Liljah (2 Décembre 2009)

Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation. Ça sent bon non? Guiiiii alleeeez vite siouplais.


----------



## SnowRider69 (2 Décembre 2009)

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, 				  	              	            		     FR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            02/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            20:33 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART

:rateau::rateau::rateau: Viens voir papa petit Mac...


----------



## pomme85 (2 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation. Ça sent bon non? Guiiiii alleeeez vite siouplais.



Hannn vraiment ?

toujours aucun changement de mon côté ! si ça a changé chez toi, ça ne devrait pas tarder chez moi non plus, je l'espère


----------



## JuL67 (2 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Hannn vraiment ?
> 
> toujours aucun changement de mon côté ! si ça a changé chez toi, ça ne devrait pas tarder chez moi non plus, je l'espère



Pas de changement chez moi non plus pour le moment 
Je suis bon pour épier mon statut toute la soirée moi :mouais:


----------



## SnowRider69 (2 Décembre 2009)

Courage les gars !!! ça va arriver !!!


----------



## pomme85 (2 Décembre 2009)

YES !! ça y'est : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"


----------



## brembo (2 Décembre 2009)

Bientôt que du plaisir, tu verras, il "dépote".


----------



## Meven (2 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> YES !! ça y'est : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"



Vous êtes chiant, j'ai du aller regarder alors que je ne voulais voir que demain :love:

Pareil que vous donc ! On aura notre n° UPS demain matin... Youpee


----------



## j2c (2 Décembre 2009)

Tout pareil! Ils jouent avec nos nerfs! 
On va voir si ils bossent bien cette nuit ... Demain matin tracking a Paris???


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> YES !! ça y'est : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"



N'oubliez pas de dormir non plus, hein !!!:sleep:

Ça sert à rien de rester sur le site d'Apple ou d'UPS toute la nuit ! 

Si qq'un peut me rappeler ça vers le 21 ou 22 décembre ... 

Bonne nuit à tous , trop joué à WoW, je vois plus clair  et à demain pour les déballages 

EDIT: vais qd même voir sur le store (c'est de votre faute !) , on sait jamais, livraison avancée de 3 semaines :casse:
RE-EDIT: rien de changé, je crois encore père noel moi ...


----------



## JuL67 (2 Décembre 2009)

Yeah moi aussi : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"

Allez soyons fous : demain soir je vous écrit de mon iMac !


----------



## bilbobman (2 Décembre 2009)

youhou pareil , reste a croiser les doigts pour qu'il arrive Vendredi !


----------



## Bewader (2 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui viennent de recevoir leur bébé, quel a été le délai moyen entre la commande et la livraison ?


----------



## Fredche (2 Décembre 2009)

Bewader a dit:


> Pour ceux qui viennent de recevoir leur bébé, quel a été le délai moyen entre la commande et la livraison ?




A vue de nez et ça pour les Core i7, 1 mois. Pour les c2d, ça va très vite. 



Envoyé de mon iPhone et... Dans mon lit


----------



## pomme85 (2 Décembre 2009)

Bewader a dit:


> Pour ceux qui viennent de recevoir leur bébé, quel a été le délai moyen entre la commande et la livraison ?



Ca peut aller très vite si tu commandes juste l'iMac (peut-être 10 jours en moyenne)

Par contre si tu commandes autre chose avec (imprimante, apple remote)... là tu en as pour au moins 15 jours et plus.


----------



## Bewader (3 Décembre 2009)

J'ai juste commandé un Imac 27" C2D via un revendeur et pas de délais.


----------



## DealM (3 Décembre 2009)

A ce que je vois je suis pas le seul à trépigner d'impatience que ce cher i7 se pose sur mon bureau...
J'ai passé ma commande le 27 novembre, et j'ai toujours un délai d'expédition estimé au 11 décembre et une livraison pour le 17...
Comme c'est loin !!!
Remarque, j'avais commandé le support TomTom pour iPhone le 20 novembre, j'avais une date de livraison estimée pour le 6 janvier 2010, et je l'ai reçu le 24 novembre.
Du coup je me dis qu'ils feront peut-être pareil avec mon i7...
De quoi ? Le père noël ? Oui j'y crois !


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Tout pareil! Ils jouent avec nos nerfs!
> On va voir si ils bossent bien cette nuit ... Demain matin tracking a Paris???



Ils veulent vraiment jouer avec nous ! Pas de numéro UPS ce matin et pourtant toujours la date du 2 alors qu'on est le 3


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

C'est bon pour moi les gars, mon Mac est arrivé cette nuit dans le centre UPS à 20km de chez moi.

Aujourd'hui est le grand jour ^^


----------



## iJules (3 Décembre 2009)

Bon on a des chances de vivre aujourd'hui en live de nouvelles livraisons d'iMac.

Pour ma part, j'espère que ça va bouger aujourd'hui. Ca fait une semaine que je suis sous ce statut:

État actuel de lexpédition:
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais  03 Déc. 2009

Si ça bouge ça me donnerait un peu de joie en cette journée grise et pluvieuse


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

Si ça fait une semaine alors ça va bientôt bouger. J'ai eu le même statut que toi pendant environ une semaine (et un jour ^^)


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

En cours de livraison...je tiens plus !!!!


----------



## iJules (3 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> En cours de livraison...je tiens plus !!!!



Des Photos Sparrow!


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour !

Pour ma part, mon statut n'a pas bougé depuis hier soir. J'ai toujours "Enlevement..."...

A ce train la je vais avoir mon suivi une fois que j'aurais reçu l'imac !


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Des Photos Sparrow!



Dès que je l'ai dans les mains....pour le moment il est dans le camion de monsieur UPS !!!


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai commandé un iMac 27'' i7 (mon premier Mac) avec la remote, aperture 2 et un adaptateur Vesa et il a été expédié le 30 novembre. 

J'ai trop hate qu'il soit là. Mais pour l'instant ca bouge pas. (je commence à regretter les options)


voilà félicitations à ceux qui vont receptionner aujourd'hui


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

@ Pomme85

Tu devrais avoir ton suivi aujourd'hui.


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

kelly72 a dit:


> Moi j'ai commandé un iMac 27'' i7 (mon premier Mac) avec la remote, aperture 2 et un adaptateur Vesa et il a été expédié le 30 novembre.
> 
> J'ai trop hate qu'il soit là. Mais pour l'instant ca bouge pas. (je commence à regretter les options)
> 
> ...



Ah, encore un ptit nouveau, bienvenue à toi.  Commandé sur l'Apple Store ? T'as une date de livraison (approximative et provisoire bien sûr...) ?

Apparemment, y a aussi toujours des TN perdus dans la nature ...

Et puis Aphelion et Sparrow, ça chauffe, ça chauffe ! 


C'est dangereux pour nos ptits coeurs toutes ces émotions ...


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Les dernières heures sont longues !!!! J'vais aller déjeuner moi !!! Vive le café


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

bonjour a tous,
j ai commande un imac i7 le 16/11 livraison prevue 30/11 puis le 01/12 puis le 02/12 et ce matin c est devenu le 03/12 je suppose qu on est plusieur dans le meme cas
j ai appele apple et m ont informe qu ils avait du retard sur la livraison des i7 et qu on devrait avoir le numero de suivi ce soir!!
on verra bien mais je commence a avoir des doutes sur une reelle livraison des i7!
d apres apple la livraison finale devrait se faire lundi ou mardi


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Commande prise par tel. 
Dans le suivi :11 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement) et dans état de l'expédition: En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 
04 Déc. 2009

Donc si j'ai bien tout suivi demain j'ai un numéro UPS 

C'est trop long l'attente je vais voir le suivi au moins 5 fois par jour et ca bouge pas


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

@ Kelly92

Non, pas tout de suite le suivi. Il faut d'abord que ça passe par la case "enlèvement en cours de préparation par notre transporteur"


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> @ Kelly92
> 
> Non, pas tout de suite le suivi. Il faut d'abord que ça passe par la case "enlèvement en cours de préparation par notre transporteur"


 Et ca va prendre combien de temps? il se passe combien de temps en moyenne entre l'expédition et la livraison?


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> @ Kelly92
> 
> Non, pas tout de suite le suivi. Il faut d'abord que ça passe par la case "enlèvement en cours de préparation par notre transporteur"



ça c'est le moment le plus long !!!
Mais une fois que t'as le tracking !!!:rateau:


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

sinon en attendant que me conseillez vous antivirus ou pas ou d autre info pour un debutant sur mac ( mais c est peut etre hors sujet)


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> sinon en attendant que me conseillez vous antivirus ou pas ou d autre info pour un debutant sur mac ( mais c est peut etre hors sujet)


 Moi j'ai demandé a la personne qui a pris ma commande au tel et il m'a dit "non pas besoin d'anti virus si vous utilisé pas windows" apres je ne sais pas moi aussi je débute


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Sous macOSX il y a très peu de virus...donc on peut s'en passer !!  La defrag et toutes ces habitudes windows c'est à bannir aussi...la seule chose qui reste....c'est le nettoyage de disque..suppression des fichiers temporaires etc...mais c'est tout...m'enfin c'est ce que j'ai vu un peu partout...


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Pas de changement pour moi non plus pour le moment j'ai toujours ca : "État actuel de lexpédition	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation	02*Déc.*2009"

et toujours pas de tracking pour le moment.


----------



## iJules (3 Décembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> Pas de changement pour moi non plus pour le moment j'ai toujours ca : "État actuel de lexpédition    Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation    02*Déc.*2009"
> 
> et toujours pas de tracking pour le moment.



Bizarre ça...


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Pas spécialement bizarre...j'avais ce message avec 30 Novembre derrière...et j'ai eu mon tracking le 1er...donc le lendemain quoi... pas de panique les gars !!!


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Oups désolé pour le double post


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

kelly72 a dit:


> Moi j'ai demandé a la personne qui a pris ma commande au tel et il m'a dit "non pas besoin d'anti virus si vous utilisé pas windows" apres je ne sais pas moi aussi je débute



Alors, non pas d'antivirus. 

C'est un peu HS (bon, après 1076 msg sur le topic, on doit en avoir fait quand même un peu  ) mais voici les classiques :

Débutersurmac.com

MacOSX facile

Rhino mac

Bonne lecture.


----------



## Hesp (3 Décembre 2009)

> A ce que je vois je suis pas le seul à trépigner d'impatience que ce cher i7 se pose sur mon bureau...
> *J'ai passé ma commande le 27 novembre, et j'ai toujours un délai d'expédition estimé au 11 décembre et une livraison pour le 17...*
> Comme c'est loin !!!
> Remarque, j'avais commandé le support TomTom pour iPhone le 20 novembre, j'avais une date de livraison estimée pour le 6 janvier 2010, et je l'ai reçu le 24 novembre.
> ...



Je ne comprends pas. :mouais: 

Nous sommes 3 personnes à avoir commandé le 27, j'ai expédition estimée au 15 et livraison pour le 28 décembre (effrayant)

Passé un coup de fil il y a 2 jours, aucun changement de mon statut. Si ça bouge pas vendredi, donc demain, j'hésite à rappeler...


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour les liens Fredche


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

merci cela fera patienter


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

Contrairement à Moogly77, pas de changement pour moi non plus : toujours Enlevement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation :  2 Décembre

pas de TN...
1 journée de plus dans le flou !


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Contrairement à Moogly77, pas de changement pour moi non plus : toujours Enlevement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation :  2 Décembre
> 
> pas de TN...
> 1 journée de plus dans le flou !



Ça doit commencer à faire (trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès) long ... :hein:

Et au fait plus de nouvelles de Xian (Christian) de Liège, l'avait une date prévue pour le 11, ramenée au 7, ça devrait commencer à remuer aussi ... Demain normalement...


Et moi, rien ne change, départ le 11 arrivée le 23 ...


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bon moi j'espre l'avoir pour le 10 (cadeau anniversaire de mariage). 
Par contre j'ai vu que j'ai pas encore été débité, c'est normale?


----------



## Hesp (3 Décembre 2009)

Tu as effectué quand ton ordre de virement ?


----------



## psykopat (3 Décembre 2009)

kelly72 a dit:


> Bon moi j'espre l'avoir pour le 10 (cadeau anniversaire de mariage).
> Par contre j'ai vu que j'ai pas encore été débité, c'est normale?



Perso il s'est passé plus d'une semaine entre ma commande et la date de prélèvement sur mon compte : j'ai l'impression qu'Apple te débite quand le colis part de Chine.


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Le colis à été expédié le 30 et il ont pas débité alors que sur le site il marque qu'il débite au momment de l'expédition :mouais: 
J'espére qu'il y a pas de probléme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------




Hesp a dit:


> Tu as effectué quand ton ordre de virement ?


 J'ai payé par carte bancaire par tel


----------



## Hesp (3 Décembre 2009)

Ordre de virement effectué le 30,

Début du traitement du dossier le 01 (donc j'en ai déduis que le débit s'est fait vite)

02 décembre mail de remerciement en allemand (Suisse multi culturel, jusqu'à quand ?) alors que je passe par un appel store Suisse -  Français.

donc grosso merdo, en 2-3 jours le virement a été effectué.

Et pourtant.... et pourtant... Délais d'expédition plus ou moins raisonnable (Le 15 décembre) Délais de livraison le 28 (ça me reste toujours en travers de la gorge)


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Oui c'est super long, franchement vu le prix qu'on paye ils pourraient faire un effort.
Heureusement que la livraison et gratuite (meme si je reste persuadée qu'elle est comprise dans le prix)


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Contrairement à Moogly77, pas de changement pour moi non plus : toujours Enlevement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation :  2 Décembre
> 
> pas de TN...
> 1 journée de plus dans le flou !



Tu devrais vérifier à nouveau...

État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais03 Déc. 2009


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Tu devrais vérifier à nouveau...
> 
> État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais03 Déc. 2009



TN dans la journée pour toi !! ça avance !!!


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> TN dans la journée pour toi !! ça avance !!!



Bah j'avais ça hier aussi mais avec la date du 2


----------



## Hesp (3 Décembre 2009)

kelly72 a dit:


> Oui c'est super long, franchement vu le prix qu'on paye ils pourraient faire un effort.
> Heureusement que la livraison et gratuite (*meme si je reste persuadée qu'elle est comprise dans le prix*)



 Sur la livraison pseudo gratuite, je te donne absolument raison.

Sur les effort à fournir encore plus 

J'ai utilisé le système apple on campus (10% de rabais) en me faisant "offrir" mon chti bijou (je le paye intégralement, c'est sympa, je peux m'écrire des messages de cadeau).

Est-ce que ça peut avoir une influence (tu payes moins cher donc tu n'es pas prioritaire ?). Même si j'ai pris quelque options en plus (i7, +4 gigas de ram, apple care, remote) ?


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Sur la livraison pseudo gratuite, je te donne absolument raison.
> 
> Sur les effort à fournir encore plus
> 
> ...



Normalement tu passes comme tout le monde...je suis aussi passé par apple on campus...avec supinfo précisément...et je suis passé en 13 jours...de la date de commande à la livraison aujourd'hui...qui devrait d'ailleurs pas trop tarder...


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> TN dans la journée pour toi !! ça avance !!!



En fait tu as raison, j'avais "Enlevement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation :  2 Décembre" avant 

j2c, pomme85 ???


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Moi je paye le prix fort j'ai pas de rabais quand j'ai demandé au vendeur (au tel) si il pouvait m'offrir aperture 2 il m'a dit qu'il allé voir ce qu'il pouvait faire et finalement j'ai eu le droit a un rabais de 60 euros sur une commande de 2400euros (environs) c'est pas enorme mais bon je prend quand meme mais dans ce cas là j'aurai preféré une livraison express.


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> En fait tu as raison, j'avais "Enlevement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation : 2 Décembre" avant
> 
> j2c, pomme85 ???


 
J'ai toujours ça : Enlevement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation : 2 Décembre

Désolé pour toi Meven, peut-être n'est-on pas dans le même camion....
Enfin on a pas de quoi sauter non plus au plafond...ca reste très flou...


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Tu devrais vérifier à nouveau...
> 
> État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais03 Déc. 2009



Je pense qu'il l'a (encore) déjà fait  Je dirais ... toutes les 1/2h ...


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Désolé pour toi Meven, peut-être n'est-on pas dans le même camion....
> Enfin on a pas de quoi sauter non plus au plafond...ca reste très flou...



A chaque fois on était ensemble. Ca ne devrait pas tarder !

Sinon je ne crie pas victoire ni saute au plafond !

Tant que je ne l'aurai pas dans les mains, rien ne sera fait 

EDIT : j't'ai mis un coup de boulle j2c


----------



## Hesp (3 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Normalement tu passes comme tout le monde...je suis aussi passé par apple on campus...avec supinfo précisément...et je suis passé en 13 jours...de la date de commande à la livraison aujourd'hui...qui devrait d'ailleurs pas trop tarder...



Tu es sur France Sparrow ?

Commandé à quelle date ?


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Je suis à Lyon...j'ai commandé le 20 Novembre...pourquoi ?


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Pause déjeuner et toujours pas de changement chez moi, je ne vais pas avoir beaucoup d'appetit  ^^
Moi qui espérai une livraison avant ce soir... Je pense que c'est ratté...
Prions pour qu'il arrive demain ! 

j2c et pomme8 ca avance chez vous?


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> A chaque fois on était ensemble. Ca ne devrait pas tarder !
> 
> Sinon je ne crie pas victoire ni saute au plafond !
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour le coup de boule Disco !
quand je disais : on n'a pas de quoi sauter au plafond ..je parlais pour Pomme, Jul67ou moi : on est resté avec la date du 2 Décembre...mais c'est tout...pas d'autres changements... l'iMAC c'est clairement pour la semaine prochaine à mon avis...

Quel long voyage ils auront fait nos iMac : 15 jours révolus...je pense qu'une boite comme Apple pourrait faire mieux que ça ! (je ne parle pas du temps de fabrication..ça je l'accepte pleinement : nouveau modéle, forte demande : Normal !)


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

"en cours de livraison"


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 03 Déc. 2009


J'ai toujours la date du 4 décembre pour la livraison mais j'ose espéré que le 3 décembre signifie la date d'arrivée à Paris du colis.
Si j'ai bon il n'y a pas de raison que je sois livré vendredi.
J'OSE ESPERER!


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> État actuel de lexpédition En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 03 Déc. 2009



Bien... Manque plus que j2c, et Pomme85, mais ça devrait arriver aussi, on est tous ensemble


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

Ne rêve pas Liljah. Tu ne l'aura pas demain. Mise plutôt sur lundi ou mardi au plus tard.

En fait j'ai remarqué que UPS ne livrait pas les colis plus tôt. Par exemple avec le mien, il est arrivé hier dans la nuit à Paris (ou plutôt avant hier ça dépend du point de vu). Il aurait pu très bien être envoyé aussitôt au centre UPS le plus proche de chez moi. Mais non, ils ont attendu une journée pour que la date de livraison du 3 décembre soit respectée.


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Ne rêve pas Liljah. Tu ne l'aura pas demain. Mise plutôt sur lundi ou mardi au plus tard.
> 
> En fait j'ai remarqué que UPS ne livrait pas les colis plus tôt. Par exemple avec le mien, il est arrivé hier dans la nuit à Paris (ou plutôt avant hier ça dépend du point de vu). Il aurait pu très bien être envoyé aussitôt au centre UPS le plus proche de chez moi. Mais non, ils ont attendu une journée pour que la date de livraison du 3 décembre soit respectée.



Arrete casse pas mon rêve stp 
Bon faut dire que Chilly Mazarin est le centre UPS le plus proche de chez moi, et vu que les colis arrivent par là on verra bien. Si il arrive aujourd'hui (Hollande > Paris) se fait en 8h de temps facile. Il y a moyen qu'il soit chez moi demain ce colis non?


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

État actuel de lexpédition 	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	03*Déc.*2009

je crois que c'est mal barré pour demain, sinon on aurait déjà eu un TN je pense


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> État actuel de lexpédition     En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    03*Déc.*2009
> 
> je crois que c'est mal barré pour demain, sinon on aurait déjà eu un TN je pense



Mais le fait que hier ça soit passé par "Enlèvement par notre distributeur final" voudrai pas dire que le colis est parti de la Hollande vers la France?
Si c'est bien le cas il devrai être déjà dans le centre de distribution à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Mais le fait que hier ça soit passé par "Enlèvement par notre distributeur final" voudrai pas dire que le colis est parti de la Hollande vers la France?
> Si c'est bien le cas il devrai être déjà dans le centre de distribution à l'heure actuelle.



Je n'ai qu'une envie c'est que tu ai raison  Maintenant je ne sais pas comment ça se passe réellement... En même temps la date de livraison n'a pas bougé d'un poil, c'est ce qui me donne espoir !


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

je suis le dernier à faire de la résistance alors, j'ai toujours ça : 
Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
02 Déc. 2009


J'ai quelqu'un qui a sonné à 11h...je me suis même mis à rêver 2 secondes !


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Le miens est en route : 

État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	03*Déc.*2009

Allez courage les gars on y est presque !


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> Le miens est en route :
> 
> État actuel de lexpédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    03*Déc.*2009
> 
> Allez courage les gars on y est presque !


 
mais je comprends pas : c'était le message qu'on avait hier ça, non?
je suis perdu...


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> mais je comprends pas : c'était le message qu'on avait hier ça, non?
> je suis perdu...



Merde c'est vrai ca... Bin merde moi aussi je suis perdu maintenant :s


----------



## iJules (3 Décembre 2009)

Imaginez un peu; on stresse et on en peu plus d'attendre et à réception l'iMac a un problème d'écran. 2 semaines à attendre pour en récupérer un nouveau... De quoi être malade:rateau:

Sinon quel est la référence d'achat de votre iMac? Toujours dans les W8 ou passé en W9?
Moi je suis en W9, commandé le 24/11.


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Pffff bon bin je comprend rien, à part qu'on aura pas nos macs avant la semainne prochainne ! Je suis dégouté... C'est vraiment incroyable jai jamais vu ca quand même...


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Arrete casse pas mon rêve stp
> Bon faut dire que Chilly Mazarin est le centre UPS le plus proche de chez moi, et vu que les colis arrivent par là on verra bien. Si il arrive aujourd'hui (Hollande > Paris) se fait en 8h de temps facile. Il y a moyen qu'il soit chez moi demain ce colis non?




Restons optimistes 

@iJules : shuuuuuuuuut, tu vas attirer les mauvaises ondes !!! :affraid:
W9 le 27/11

C'est vraiment casse-c.. ces infos sur le transport  ! Plus personne s'y retrouve ... (moi ça va, y en a pas encore  )

Et au fait, ils ont quoi comme bande passante chez Apple et UPS avec des tarés comme nous qui passent voir l'état de leur commande toutes les 10 minutes ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (3 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> ...Sinon quel est la référence d'achat de votre iMac? Toujours dans les W8 ou passé en W9?
> Moi je suis en W9, commandé le 24/11.


 
W8 c'est Shanghai et W9...c'est où ?


----------



## Wolcan (3 Décembre 2009)

Un petit message de mon nouveau Macbook que je viens de recevoir! 
Courage à tous ceux qui sont dans l'attente ... ça en vaut vraiment la peine quelqu'en soit la nature de votre commande! 
A bientôt


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

Bon... J'ai phoné à APPLE...
Le 3/12 est la date de réception..... roulement de tambour.... en HOLLANDE!!!!
Donc il sera envoyé vers la France ce soir ou demain pour ensuite définir un transporteur.

Elle m'a conseillé dès que le transporteur est assigné et le colis chez eux de phoner pour m'arranger avec eux afin de passer le récupérer.

Le seul point positif est qu'elle s'est excusé des désagréments et de la confusion des informations et m'a donné son mail pour lui signaler la réception de mon colis et un geste commercial s'en suivra.

Bon bah... Amis de galère, on attend.


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

Je commence à m'inquiéter.

14h33 et toujours aucun signe de mon iMac. Le site d'UPS indique toujours que le colis est dans leur centre de réception (un centre à 20 km de mon lieu de domicile et à même pas à 5km de mon lieu de travail).

Vous croyez que c'est possible de retirer le colis directement au centre UPS ? Parce que si d'ici 18h00 j'ai toujours rien chez moi, je pense que je vais aller le chercher ça ira plus vite.


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Bon... J'ai phoné à APPLE...
> Le 3/12 est la date de réception..... roulement de tambour.... en HOLLANDE!!!!
> Donc il sera envoyé vers la France ce soir ou demain pour ensuite définir un transporteur.
> 
> ...



Quoi ??? c'est n'importe quoi ! et ça signifiait quoi quand il y avait la mention "Enlèvement par le transporteur final en cours" ???

Et puis surtout le "En cours d'acheminement..." on l'a depuis je ne sais combien de temps avec depuis le début 4 dates différentes...


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Bon... J'ai phoné à APPLE...
> Le 3/12 est la date de réception..... roulement de tambour.... en HOLLANDE!!!!
> Donc il sera envoyé vers la France ce soir ou demain pour ensuite définir un transporteur.
> 
> ...


 
ah ben voilà..bravo ! mon imac aussi vient de retourner en hollande ! j'ai désormais le même message que vous avec la date du 3 Décembre.


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Bon... J'ai phoné à APPLE...
> Le 3/12 est la date de réception..... roulement de tambour.... en HOLLANDE!!!!
> Donc il sera envoyé vers la France ce soir ou demain pour ensuite définir un transporteur.
> 
> ...



Mais ils ont eu des problemes informatique ou quoi?! Elle ta parler d'une livraison avant ce week end?

Ralala quelle aventure... C'est pas humain !


----------



## iJules (3 Décembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse retirer directement un colis au dépôt UPS.
C'est vrai que c'est parfois plus contraignant d'être livré chez soi car on n'a pas trop le choix des horaires.


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse retirer directement un colis au dépôt UPS.
> C'est vrai que c'est parfois plus contraignant d'être livré chez soi car on n'a pas trop le choix des horaires.



Elle m'a dit texto "Pour le recevoir demain? Ahhhhhh c'est chaud j'avoue" ça veut tout dire 
Elle m'a donné le numéro de UPS et TNT mais bon j'oublie cet iMac pour cette semaine ça c'est sûr!


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

Je me suis inquiet pour rien.

Mon père vient de m'appeler (il a fait le guet toute la journée le pauvre xD). Le Mac vient d'être livré à ma maison et je cite "il est entier".

J'avais donné les consignes pour qu'il vérifie le Mac si il y avait pas de vitre cassé notamment.

Je vous ferai part de mes premières impressions ce soir ou demain si je suis trop occupé


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Je commence à m'inquiéter.
> 
> 14h33 et toujours aucun signe de mon iMac. Le site d'UPS indique toujours que le colis est dans leur centre de réception (un centre à 20 km de mon lieu de domicile et à même pas à 5km de mon lieu de travail).
> 
> Vous croyez que c'est possible de retirer le colis directement au centre UPS ? Parce que si d'ici 18h00 j'ai toujours rien chez moi, je pense que je vais aller le chercher ça ira plus vite.



Chez moi, c'est souvent vers 17h. Mais si il est toujours indiqué comme étant là-bas ... :hein:
Rien ne t'empêche de joindre UPS pour voir si c'est possible ... Qui ne tente rien n'a rien !

EDIT: grilled ! Bon ben en voilà un qui est arrivé !!! Youhou ! Bon déballage ce soir !


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Quoi ??? c'est n'importe quoi ! et ça signifiait quoi quand il y avait la mention "Enlèvement par le transporteur final en cours" ???
> 
> Et puis surtout le "En cours d'acheminement..." on l'a depuis je ne sais combien de temps avec depuis le début 4 dates différentes...



J'ai pourtant écris le1er décembre :



> Bonjour les djeunes, voici mon premier message après 1 mois de lecture sur ce forum !
> 
> Je parle surtout à j2c, sparrow747, pomme85 et tous les autres qui ont les mêmes dates que nous : expédié le 23, date prévu le 30, 1er puis le 2.
> 
> ...



Vous ne  me lisez pas ? gniark gniark !


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> J'ai pourtant écris le1er décembre :
> 
> 
> 
> Vous ne  me lisez pas ? gniark gniark !



Sauf que malheuresement ton shéma n'est pas respecté pour le moment. Jespère que tu dit vrai, on verra ca demain mais j'ai peu d'espoir...


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

confirmation de la hotline : c'est en hollande...ca ne sera pas là demain car pas de transporteur assigné encore...
Donc geste commercial pour m'aider à patienter...

Allez les gars, rendez-vous lundi ! Bon week-end à tous sansiMAc (j'avais dit ça y'a une semaine...Grrrrrr)


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> J'ai pourtant écris le1er décembre :
> 
> 
> 
> Vous ne  me lisez pas ? gniark gniark !



Cependant il arrive aujourd'hui en Hollande 3/12 et en aucun cas ils auront le temps de le transporter en france et le livrer demain.
Sauf si le transporteur est rapide, genre ils partent ce soir pour le livrer à Chilly Mazarin au petit matin et pour ensuite faire la tournée dans la journée du vendredi.
Mais j'y crois plus du tout là.


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> confirmation de la hotline : c'est en hollande...ca ne sera pas là demain car pas de transporteur assigné encore...
> Donc geste commercial pour m'aider à patienter...
> 
> Allez les gars, rendez-vous lundi ! Bon week-end à tous sansiMAc (j'avais dit ça y'a une semaine...Grrrrrr)



Encore 3 WE pour moi ...

Bon, c'est vrai que pour toi et Pomme85, vous êtes devenus les papy topic !


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

enfin ca avance
Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

et transporteur assigné

envoye le 23/11 pour le 03/12 
03 Déc. 2009


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> enfin ca avance
> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)
> 
> et transporteur assigné
> ...



Ah oui idem, donc il part de la hollande je pense pour être distribué demain.
Si c'est ça :rateau: mais je pose tout de même une réserve, je l'attends lundi pour avoir la surprise si c'est demain la livraison.


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> enfin ca avance
> Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)
> 
> et transporteur assigné
> ...


 eh eh...finalement ton colis sort toujours le premier du camion !


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> confirmation de la hotline : c'est en hollande...ca ne sera pas là demain car pas de transporteur assigné encore...
> Donc geste commercial pour m'aider à patienter...
> Allez les gars, rendez-vous lundi ! Bon week-end à tous sansiMAc (j'avais dit ça y'a une semaine...Grrrrrr)



Faut qu'il se mette d'accord les gars de chez Apple. Moi il m'a dit pas de souci.


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

mais cela me parait bizarre su le nom du transporteur assigne ne serait ce pas un moyen encore de nous faire patiente?


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Ca y est aussi, j'avais pas regardé 

Transporteur assigné NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

Date de livraison estimée 04 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

Transporteur assignéNL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

quelqu un connait?


a mon avis ce n est pas encore le vrai nom dutransporteur final non!


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> Transporteur assignéNL DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> 
> quelqu un connait?
> 
> ...


 
c'est normal....prochaine étape pour toi : numéro UPS commencant par Z1 je crois


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> c'est normal....prochaine étape pour toi : numéro UPS commencant par Z1 je crois



1Z 

Sinon pour rigoler, j'ai tenter le http://www.kn-portal.com/ mais mon numéro ne marche pas.


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Héhé, c'est bon pour moi aussi

Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée) 03 Déc. 2009

Date de livraison estimée 04 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)

Normalement on devrait avoir dans les heures qui suivent un suivi sur UPS sur cette page :

http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/reference

en indiquant la référence en 81...

En attendant, mon bureau est prêt


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

Ahah comment tout le monde se déchaine là!
J'espère juste pour nous que tout se déroulera bien.


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

tu crois qu'il rentre l'écran ???? va falloir virer la lampe, non???


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> tu crois qu'il rentre l'écran ???? va falloir virer la lampe, non???



Il rentrera sans problème


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

bon ca avance alors cool


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Il rentrera sans problème



Moi je dis qu'il faut virer la lampe et mettre une iLampe


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Il rentrera sans problème


 et la faience de la SDB, finie ?

mon imac est vraiment tout au fond du camion..pas de changement sur ma page de suivi !


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

@ Moogly et les autres

Vous devez avoir un numéro de suivi de transporteur maintenant non ? Regardez bien. Il est en 80... quelque chose. Si c'est le cas, allez sur le site d'UPS et essayez de voir si ça fonctionne. A noter que après le passage en NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER, il y a fallut a peu près 2h00 pour que mon numéro fonctionne sur UPS et le suivi Apple et été mis à jour bien après...


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Jai mon tn mais il ne marche pas sur le site de ups :s
Ce qui me rassure un touuuut petit peu c'est que la date estimée de livraison n'a pas bougé. J'habite en alsace ca doit être faisable hollande -> alsace d'ici demain s'ils partent assez tot.
Espoir... Encore et toujours...


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> et la faience de la SDB, finie ?



euh c'était pas moi ça


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

cela ne marche pas encore on verra vers 18h00 alors


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> euh c'était pas moi ça


 
Oups


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Reuh tout le monde !!!! Je vous écris du MAC !!! je suis heureux !!  il est génial...je vous envoie des photos dès que j'en fais


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Reuh tout le monde !!!! Je vous écris du MAC !!! je suis heureux !!  il est génial...je vous envoie des photos dès que j'en fais







Les photos, les photos, les photos


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Reuh tout le monde !!!! Je vous écris du MAC !!! je suis heureux !!  il est génial...je vous envoie des photos dès que j'en fais



Très content pour toi !! :love:

Toujours rien avec le numéro 81***


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

Tracking Information                  Tracking Number:1Z***********              Status:* Billing Information Received        *
                                                                                                        Shipped To:                                                                                                                                                         LEVALLOIS PERRET,                                               FR                                Shipped/Billed On:12/03/2009
TypeackageService:STANDARD
Weight:17.50 Kgs
Multiple Packages:2

Bon bein ça arrive alors, j'en suis ravis


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

le numero fonctionne chez ups


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Ca fonctionne aussi chez moi, j'ai mon numéro en 1Z


----------



## SnowRider69 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonne nouvelle ça !!!  ça avance pour vous...courage...le bonheur est proche !!!


----------



## iJules (3 Décembre 2009)

Super Sparrow on est content pour toi


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> En attendant, mon bureau est prêt



Ouah ! comme il est bien rangé   :love:


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Ca fonctionne aussi chez moi, j'ai mon numéro en 1Z



Tu m'as re-dépassé, j'ai toujours rien


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

LocationDateLocal TimeActivityWAALWIJK, NLDec 3, 2009 10:09:21 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Pour l'instant ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi :s



> Reuh tout le monde !!!! Je vous écris du MAC !!! je suis heureux !!  il est génial...je vous envoie des photos dès que j'en fais



Félicitation ! Profite bien


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

De toute façon quand on regarde le suivi du colis des autres on remarque que ça part de la Hollande et met 2 jours pour arriver sur Chilly Mazarin.
Donc on l'aura pas demain mais lundi ou mardi.


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

Tout à fait Liljah.

Vous aurez votre Mac lundi ou mardi. Courage, encore quelques jours (et moi quelques heures. J'ai hâte de rentrer chez moi xD)


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Que vous êtes défaitistes 

Nous l'aurons demain comme prévu, parce qu'Apple c'est les plus fort !

D'ailleurs, je viens de voir que je suis trop bête... Je mettais mon n° dans suivi colis alors qu'il fallait le mettre dans référence produit.J'ai donc bien mes 2 colis en 1Z....


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

vous m'avez tous lâché sur ce coup là..je suis toujours dans le précédent état (en cours d'acheminement)....


----------



## iTooms (3 Décembre 2009)

SPAROOOOWWWW Trop content pour toi !!! 

oui alors des photos ! des photos ! des photos !!! 

de mon côté, rien n'a changé :

Pas encore expédiée
Délai estimé d'expédition: 15 Dec, 2009 
Délai estimé de livraison: 21 Dec, 2009

mais c'est normal ...
j'ai le temps de me faire monter la pression !!! :rateau:

courage pour les arrivées imminentes ... je suis de tout coeur avec vous tous !


----------



## kelly72 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bon et moi je suis trop dégoutée ça a bougé mais pas dans le bon sens maintenant c'est ecrit en cour d'acheminement vers le client expédition dans le délai mais la date est passée du 4 au 5. Trop déçu.


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Que vous êtes défaitistes
> 
> Nous l'aurons demain comme prévu, parce qu'Apple c'est les plus fort !
> 
> D'ailleurs, je viens de voir que je suis trop bête... Je mettais mon n° dans suivi colis alors qu'il fallait le mettre dans référence produit.J'ai donc bien mes 2 colis en 1Z....



Regarde bien dans le détail des deux produit tu verras la date de livraison daté au 07/12/09.

Donc on dormira sans suspens messieurs!


----------



## Hesp (3 Décembre 2009)

Sparrow747 a dit:


> Je suis à Lyon...j'ai commandé le 20 Novembre...pourquoi ?



Pas loin d'où je suis (Genève) tu l'as commandé 7 jours après moi et tu le reçois ces jours (soit 15 jours après commande ---> avec estimation je suis à 30 jours après commande). 

Pendant combien de temps tu as eu le délais estimé ???


----------



## djtam64 (3 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous bon j'ai décidé de m'inscrire car cela fait plusieurs jours que je suis le topic car malheureusement je suis dans le même cas que vous sauf que j'ai déjà 2 Macs à la maison 
Donc comme vous estimation de date repoussée etc etc et la ce matin ça passe de en cours d'acheminement à pris en charge par notre transporteur. La je me dis yes c'est bon et je rentre du boulot dans l'aprem et là je vois que c'est repassé à en cours d'acheminement! La rage me prend parcqu'au prix de la machine ( iMac 21,5") j'estime quand même avoir droit à une livraison rapide! Je tombe sur une femme de chez Apple qui m'a dit qu'il était dans leurs locaux en Hollande ( le mien venait de Chine à cause de la config') et qu'il  yavait du retard et qu'apple s'en excusait. J'ai quand même négocié un geste commercial au passage qu'elle me dira quand elle va me rappelé sous 48h pour me dire ce qu'il se passe du coté logistique.
Petite news il y a 2h c'est passé à livraison vers destination finale par Nl distribution comme vous donc je pense bien que l'on doit faire parti de la même fournée.
Voilà donc j'attends avec impatience ma nouvelle pomme sauf que je suis du sud-ouest et si  je l'ai avant la semaine prochaine ça tiendra du miracle je pense...
Je vous tiens au jus dès que ça bouge les amis! Sur ce bonne soirée à regarder le statut de l'envoi sur l'apple store!  &#63743;


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

djtam64 a dit:


> Salut à tous bon j'ai décidé de m'inscrire car cela fait plusieurs jours que je suis le topic car malheureusement je suis dans le même cas que vous sauf que j'ai déjà 2 Macs à la maison
> Donc comme vous estimation de date repoussée etc etc et la ce matin ça passe de en cours d'acheminement à pris en charge par notre transporteur. La je me dis yes c'est bon et je rentre du boulot dans l'aprem et là je vois que c'est repassé à en cours d'acheminement! La rage me prend parcqu'au prix de la machine ( iMac 21,5") j'estime quand même avoir droit à une livraison rapide! Je tombe sur une femme de chez Apple qui m'a dit qu'il était dans leurs locaux en Hollande ( le mien venait de Chine à cause de la config') et qu'il yavait du retard et qu'apple s'en excusait. J'ai quand même négocié un geste commercial au passage qu'elle me dira quand elle va me rappelé sous 48h pour me dire ce qu'il se passe du coté logistique.
> Petite news il y a 2h c'est passé à livraison vers destination finale par Nl distribution comme vous donc je pense bien que l'on doit faire parti de la même fournée.
> Voilà donc j'attends avec impatience ma nouvelle pomme sauf que je suis du sud-ouest et si je l'ai avant la semaine prochaine ça tiendra du miracle je pense...
> Je vous tiens au jus dès que ça bouge les amis! Sur ce bonne soirée à regarder le statut de l'envoi sur l'apple store!  &#63743;


 
Bienvenue à toi..fallait pas faire le timide..plus on est de fous !!!
effectivement t'as l'air d'être dans le même camion que nous tous..oui nous tous car ça y est moi aussi j'ai livraison programmée, tracking number en 81...qui marche pas encore dans UPS ! Bien vu d'avoir aussi appelé la hotline, on a comme ça gagné un petit cadeau Apple pour nous remercier de notre patience !


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Regarde bien dans le détail des deux produit tu verras la date de livraison daté au 07/12/09.
> Donc on dormira sans suspens messieurs!



Exact ! Mais je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot ! 

Affaire à suivre demain


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Exact ! Mais je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot !
> 
> Affaire à suivre demain


 
Attention....Meven a plus d'un tour dans son sac....


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Attention....Meven a plus d'un tour dans son sac....



Je peux être juste très lourd pour avoir mon colis ce week-end


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai pas trop d'espoir pour demain ! Même si j'habite qu'à 65km de Chilly Mazarin 
On va voir comment avance le suivi ce soir 

Ca avance un petit peu :

EINDHOVEN, BEST, 				  	              	            		     NL  	             	             	            	         	           	           	            03/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	             17:12 
	           	 	           	           LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 	          	                     	                           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	            		     NL 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            03/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	             10:09 	           	 	           	           INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Liljah (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Exact ! Mais je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot !
> 
> Affaire à suivre demain



Inspecteur Colombo en action:
Je suis allé jusqu'à regarder le suivi des autres qui l'ont déjà reçu pour calculer le nombre d'heure que ça prend pour arriver à Paris, nos colis partent vers 18h voir 19h et n'arriveront pas à Paris avant 16h demain. Donc les livraisons 1 nous 0!

@ Pomme: Moi je suis à 30km et 1h même pas de Chilly maiiiiiiis on l'aura lundi cet iMac.
J'ai lu sur des forums qu'il est impossible de récupérer les colis à UPS directement


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Et bien si par exemple on regarde le suivi de D Rexon qui est le suivant :

_CHILLY MAZARIN_, PARI,FR
12/01/2009            10:26 A.M.         ARRIVAL SCAN
_BRUSSELS,BE _
12/01/2009 5:57 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
12/01/2009 12:43 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
_EINDHOVEN, BEST, _
11/30/2009           10:30 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
11/30/2009 9:16 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
_NL_
11/30/2009 12:09 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

et qu'on le compare au mien où pour l'instant à 5:12 P.M j'ai "Origin Scan" à Eindhoven, on peut donc dire qu'il arrivera à Chilly avec 4h d'avance et donc à 6:26 A.M non ?


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Et bien si par exemple on regarde le suivi de D Rexon qui est le suivant :
> 
> _CHILLY MAZARIN_, PARI,FR
> 12/01/2009            10:26 A.M.         ARRIVAL SCAN
> ...



Et donc livré dans la matinée ! :-D hum, croisons tous les doigts dispos !


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Marrant ça Pomme85, nos colis se suivent. Au moins si tu as un souci, je l'aurai aussi  (chat noir ?  )



pomme85 a dit:


> EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL 03/12/2009 17:12 *(j'ai une minute de plus)*
> LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE NL 03/12/2009 10:09 *(Pareil) *INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES



Tiens mon 2ème colis s'est perdu, il est scanné à 17:26 (pas grave c'est l'apple care)


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Marrant ça Pomme85, nos colis se suivent. Au moins si tu as un souci, je l'aurai aussi  (chat noir ?  )



Mon chat noir ne porte pas malheur, j'en ai même un vrai à la maison 

Tu habites dans quel coin ?


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Mon chat noir ne porte pas malheur, j'en ai même un vrai à la maison
> 
> Tu habites dans quel coin ?



J'en ai 3 à la maison :love:

Et je suis dans l'OISE.


----------



## djtam64 (3 Décembre 2009)

ca y est il est pris en charge par UPS  cool mais pas d'info sup pour le moment. Roule petit transporteur t'as des bornes à faire pour venir jusquà chez moi!!! Vous savez si UPS livre le samedi?


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

djtam64 a dit:


> Vous savez si UPS livre le samedi?



Pas pour nos iMac hélas. Colis standard ...


----------



## djtam64 (3 Décembre 2009)

Nouvelle mise à jour c'est bon je peux le suivre maintenant et voilà ce qu'ils me marquent:
Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 07/12/2009.
Blazé allez je regarde plus le suivi c'est mort pour demain  Plus qu'à me rabattre sur mon bon vieux mac intel ou sur mon macbook unibody :s


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Encore de l'avancement, le colis quitte la Hollande pour rejoindre la Belgique !


----------



## moogly77 (3 Décembre 2009)

3-12-2009





18:31 





CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, CHILLY MAZARIN, PARIFR





IN TRANSIT TO









18:30 





EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL





DEPARTURE SCAN









17:47 





EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL





ORIGIN SCAN









10:09 





NL, NL





BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED




pareil pour le07

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------

il faut attendre maintenant bon ba bon week end


----------



## Meven (3 Décembre 2009)

Hahahaha !! Qui c'est qui avait raison ??? Je mérite plein de point disco !!! 

Scheduled Delivery Date:
12/04/2009 (Updated) 
12/07/2009 (Original)


----------



## arturus (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Pas pour nos iMac hélas. Colis standard ...



quelque soit le colis UPS ne livre pas le Samedi.

Ne vous inquietez pas, ils finiront bien par arriver ! En tout cas n'oubliez pas les photos !!!


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Hahahaha !! Qui c'est qui avait raison ??? Je mérite plein de point disco !!!
> 
> Scheduled Delivery Date:
> 12/04/2009 (Updated)
> 12/07/2009 (Original)



WOUHOUUUUUUUUUUUUU pareil pour moi !    

un petit point disco !


----------



## Aphelion (3 Décembre 2009)

Les gars je vous parle en direct de mon Mac

C'est beau, c'est rapide, c'est grand. Cela me change de mon pc de 8 ans avec ses 1ghz et son écran 17 pouces.

Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que j'ai aucun problème. Pas de vitre cassé, pas de ralentissement avec Flash, pas de scintillement de l'écran après une heure d'utilisation, très silencieux, chauffe pas beaucoup contrairement à ce qu'on dis.

Bref, c'est un vrai régale

Maintenant j'ai 8ans de Windows à oublier et j'ai à apprendre les rudiments de Macintosh. Mais à mon avis ça va venir très vite. Je me suis déjà baladé un peu partout et c'est très facile de s'y retrouver. Le plus dur va être je pense le clavier.

Bonne chance à tout ceux qui attendent. Je reviendrai poster quelques photos et donnez plus de détails concernant mes premières heures d'utilisation.


----------



## iJules (3 Décembre 2009)

Yessss
État actuel de lexpédition	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation	03*Déc.*2009


----------



## bilbobman (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> WOUHOUUUUUUUUUUUUU pareil pour moi !
> 
> un petit point disco !




Bande de veinard ! 

Le miens a était scanné a 20h31 , arrivée prévu Lundi , ça va être un long Week-End !

( vous l'avez eu ou ce changement ? )


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

bilbobman a dit:


> Bande de veinard !
> 
> Le miens a était scanné a 20h31 , arrivé prévu Lundi , ça va être un long Week-End !
> 
> ( vous l'avez eu ou ce changement ? )



Sur le tracking UPS


----------



## Hesp (3 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de faire un petit calcul pour nos amis français. Attention, ça va faire mal :

Sous apple store France, en choisissant apple store education:

Config :

27'' 

Options prises :

- i7
- 8 giga de ram (4*2)
- Remote control
- Apple care

(ce qui correspond à ce que j'ai commandé)

*Prix sur apple store éducation France :*

2.195,72 &#8364; = 3732.724 Frs.- (francs Suisse, et oui, toujours pas européen /// taux de change de l'euro au francs : * 1.7)

*Prix sous apple store éducation Suisse :*

2,978.31 Frs.- = 1751.7 &#8364;

Donc une économie de 444 euros en le commandant en Suisse (= à 754 frs.- d'économie)

C'est énorme.

J'ose pas imaginer avec l'apple on campus...

Avec le smic en France... je comprends qui vous puissiez gueuler.

[Edit : Apple store France (sans rabais) : 2.357,01 &#8364;  /// j'ai payé le miens 1650 &#8364; (Apple on Campus Suisse), je vous laisse faire le calcul... Je sais, ça fait mal]


----------



## bilbobman (3 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Sur le tracking UPS



Bon bha je vais croiser les doigts même si j'y crois plus pour ce week end


----------



## j2c (3 Décembre 2009)

Bravo a ceux qui ont un updated delivery schedule! Suis content pour vous.
Je pars pour weekend 3 jours... Donc le mien peut prendre son temps !


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Bravo a ceux qui ont un updated delivery schedule! Suis content pour vous.
> Je pars pour weekend 3 jours... Donc le mien peut prendre son temps !



Bon weekend ! Puis ça vient plus a trois jours


----------



## Xian (3 Décembre 2009)

Mon i7 doit arriver lundi 7 (logique) 

Mais quand Apple m'envoie la facture par courrier électronique, mail classe le courrier dans les indésirables


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!! moi aussi !!!!! :

"Date de livraison programmée :04/12/2009 (Mis à jour) 
07/12/2009 (Original)"

ALLELUIA !!!! XD

EDIT : il est parti de bruxelle !

Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	DescriptionQu&#8217;est-ce que c&#8217;est ?
BRUSSELS, BE	03/12/2009	22:57	DEPARTURE SCAN
03/12/2009	20:26	ARRIVAL SCAN
EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL	03/12/2009	18:30	DEPARTURE SCAN
03/12/2009	16:46	ORIGIN SCAN
NL	03/12/2009	10:09	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Ca sent très bon pour demain ! 

Re-Edit : Je viens de m'apercevoir avec grand effroi que c'est en faite ma Remote qui est partie de bruxelle !!! Le iMac est toujours prèvu pour lundi :s. Alors est ce un bug? normalement le mac et la remote on été rassemblés en hollande non? Quelqun a déja eu ce probleme?


----------



## D Rexon (3 Décembre 2009)

courage les gars notre peuple vaincra.


----------



## pomme85 (3 Décembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!! moi aussi !!!!! :
> 
> "Date de livraison programmée :04/12/2009 (Mis à jour)
> 07/12/2009 (Original)"
> ...



Et bien moi c'est le contraire, j'ai un colis qui est bien parti de Bruxelles, il s'agit de l'iMac car il fait 17.5kg, alors que l'imprimante est restée en Hollande sur Origin Scan !


----------



## JuL67 (3 Décembre 2009)

Ah mais non c'est bien mon mac qui est parti de bruxelle mais il est quand même prévu pour lundi alors que la remote est encore à bruxelle et est prévue pour demain... Je ne comprend rien :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------




pomme85 a dit:


> Et bien moi c'est le contraire, j'ai un colis qui est bien parti de Bruxelles, il s'agit de l'iMac car il fait 17.5kg, alors que l'imprimante est restée en Hollande sur Origin Scan !



Oui comme dit j'ai finalement ca aussi. Mais tu as quoi comme dates de livraisons prévue?


----------



## Fredche (3 Décembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Mon i7 doit arriver lundi 7 (logique)
> 
> Mais quand Apple m'envoie la facture par courrier électronique, mail classe le courrier dans les indésirables



normal 

et donc toi c'est lundi, on va avoir une belle fournée la semaine prochaine


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

En effet les gars c'est un peu du grand n'importe quoi là. J'ai également un souci. Mais du bon côté. Mais encore différent de vous. J'ai un coli qui est resté en Belgique et l'autre qui est en France.

Il partent de Hollande en même temps, arrivent en Belgique en même temps, mais partent avec presque 3 heures de différences 

Ils ont dû faire tous les iMac d'abord pour être dans les temps, et ensuite les petits colis, qu'en pensez-vous ? JuL67 tu es sûr de toi ? Vérifie à nouveau  sinon ça veut dire que ma théorie est fausse  

*Location - Date - Local Time - Description*
BRUSSELS, BE - 12/04/2009 - 5:15 A.M. - DEPARTURE SCAN
BRUSSELS, BE - 12/03/2009 - 8:26 P.M. - ARRIVAL SCAN
EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL - 12/03/2009 - 6:30 P.M. - DEPARTURE SCAN

*Location - Date - Local Time - Description*
CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR - 12/04/2009 - 2:46 A.M. - ARRIVAL SCAN
BRUSSELS, BE - 12/03/2009 - 10:57 P.M. - DEPARTURE SCAN
.........................12/03/2009 - 8:26 P.M. - ARRIVAL SCAN
EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL - 12/03/2009 - 6:30 P.M. - DEPARTURE SCAN


----------



## Aphelion (4 Décembre 2009)

Vous inquiétez pas les gens. Ça me l'avait fait aussi. En fait, vos deux colis ont été rassemblés et ces idiots mettent à jour qu'un seul colis ^^

Mais vous aurez bien vos deux colis à l'arrivé (comme moi)


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Vous inquiétez pas les gens. Ça me l'avait fait aussi. En fait, vos deux colis ont été rassemblés et ces idiots mettent à jour qu'un seul colis ^^
> 
> Mais vous aurez bien vos deux colis à l'arrivé (comme moi)



Ouf, plus qu'à attendre la mention "Out for Delivery" maintenant


----------



## Xian (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> normal
> 
> et donc toi c'est lundi, on va avoir une belle fournée la semaine prochaine



Bonne nouvelle : UPS dit que c'est aujourd'hui. Les 2 colis sont à Bxl !


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : UPS dit que c'est aujourd'hui. Les 2 colis sont à Bxl !



Ca aide d'être en Belgique


----------



## iJules (4 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Yessss
> État actuel de lexpédition    Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation    03*Déc.*2009



Je m'emballe peut être un peu. "En cours de préparation" ça veut pas dire que le colis est dans le camion.
Si j'ai bien saisi les principes de la logistique Apple c'est Pays Bas > Bruxelles > "Chili" > Chez moi à Lille.
Ca peut prendre encore quelques jours surtout avec le WE


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Si j'ai bien saisi les principes de la logistique Apple c'est Pays Bas > Bruxelles > "Chili" > Chez moi à Lille.
> Ca peut prendre encore quelques jours surtout avec le WE



Si tu regardes mon message juste avant, ça a pris 12 heures pour partir de Hollande et arriver à "Chili"


----------



## iJules (4 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Si tu regardes mon message juste avant, ça a pris 12 heures pour partir de Hollande et arriver à "Chili"



Comment arrives tu à 12h Meven stp?
Moi je comprends départ le 3 décembre 18h30 de Hollande et arrivée à Chili à 2h46 du matin le 4 décembre, soit un peu plus de 8 heures. Ou alors je me plante avec les AM et les PM?


----------



## JuL67 (4 Décembre 2009)

Mes deux colis sont finalement prevus pour lundi mais j'espère qu'il arrive abant ce soir car il est arrivé à Paris cette nuit. Paris-> Strasbourg dans la journée ca me semble faisable, je l'ai déja fait moi ^^


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

4-12-2009





2:46 





CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, CHILLY MAZARIN, PARIFR





ARRIVAL SCAN
3-12-2009





22:57 





BRUSSELS, BRUSSELSBE





DEPARTURE SCAN









20:26 





BRUSSELS, BRUSSELSBE





ARRIVAL SCAN









18:30 





EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL





DEPARTURE SCAN









16:54 





EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL





ORIGIN SCAN









10:09 





NL, NL





BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


le mien est a paris depuis 2h46 du mat mais bon


----------



## JuL67 (4 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> 4-12-2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2h46 pour moi aussi, on est dans le même camion


----------



## Aphelion (4 Décembre 2009)

C'est indiqué quoi comme date de livraison ?

Parce que soyez sur que les colis seront livrés à la date indiquée et pas avant...


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

ca ne bouge plus de paris depuis

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------

c est sur qu on ne sera pas livré avant lundi maintenant


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

OH c'est chou, vos deux ordis dans le même camion....

Ca va être dur quand ils vont devoir se dire  et aller chacun respectivement dans vos foyer.

Accordez leur des droits de visite pour qu'ils puissent se retrouver.


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> ca ne bouge plus de paris depuis
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------
> 
> c est sur qu on ne sera pas livré avant lundi maintenant



et pourquoi ?? c'est bien marqué que la date de livraison est au 4 décembre.

J'ai appelé il y a 30 min UPS pour savoir si je serais bien livré aujourd'hui et on m'a dit de rappeler plus tard, à 9h30, car il était trop tôt et les scan ne sont pas encore mis à jour...

Donc, attendons encore un peu. Si ils ont mis à jour la date de livraison au 4 décembre, c'est bien pour une raison quand même !


----------



## iJules (4 Décembre 2009)

C'est bien la première fois que je vais maudire le WE! J'offre une bonne bière au livreur UPS s'il me livre ce WE!


----------



## JuL67 (4 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> C'est indiqué quoi comme date de livraison ?
> 
> Parce que soyez sur que les colis seront livrés à la date indiquée et pas avant...



Quest ce qui te permet de dire ca? Pour l'instant toujours le 07/12 chez moi. 


> OH c'est chou, vos deux ordis dans le même camion....
> 
> Ca va être dur quand ils vont devoir se dire  et aller chacun respectivement dans vos foyer.
> 
> Accordez leur des droits de visite pour qu'ils puissent se retrouver.



T'es malade ! Une fois qu'il est chez moi il en bouge plus ! XD


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

c est vrai j ai le 4 aussi bizarre

*Statut :*





Livraison en cours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Date de livraison prévue :*





4-12-2009
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Livré à :*









*Expédié ou facturé le :*





3-12-2009


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

Question question...

Ca prend combien de temps avant qu'ils l'expédient ? 1 semaine, 10 Jours ???


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

dans le statut j ai ca 

*Statut :*





Livraison en cours

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------

je ne prefere pas y croire j attend lundi puisque je ne serais pas la pour recevoir le livreur degoutte


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de rappeler UPS, j'ai demandé plusieurs fois si c'était bien prévu pour aujourd'hui alors que c'est pas encore marqué "En cours de livraison", elle m'a dit oui oui c'est juste que les scans sont pas encore à jour !

Voilà


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

moi ils ont mis 7jours


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous.



Xian a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : UPS dit que c'est aujourd'hui. Les 2 colis sont à Bxl !



En espérant qu'il démarre bien de Bruxelles ... Mais ouiiiiiiiii, ça va aller, déballage avant le weekend, le pied ! 

En espérant que tu ne sois pas le seul. Pomme, Moogly, ... et peut-être d'autres


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Je viens de rappeler UPS, j'ai demandé plusieurs fois si c'était bien prévu pour aujourd'hui alors que c'est pas encore marqué "En cours de livraison", elle m'a dit oui oui c'est juste que les scans sont pas encore à jour !
> 
> Voilà


 
content pour toi j attend la mise a jour du site


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Comment arrives tu à 12h Meven stp?



il manque "à peine" 

Bon bah on est tous dans le même entrepôt, mais on neva pas être dans le même transport vu qu'on est pas dans les mêmes régions :mouais:

Comment ça se passe dans ce cas ? Il reste un flâchage qui n'a pas été fait à l'UPS de chez nous ?


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

Pour moi aussi la mise à jour a été faite pour le 4/12.
Logiquement ceux de la couronne Ile de France seront livrés, on doit être 3 dans ce cas je crois?

Sinon pour les voyages Lille et Strasbourg il faut bien qu'ils envoient le colis de Chilly Mazarin à vos villes et qu'un scan soit refait donc bon courage pour le recevoir aujourd'hui, je l'espère pour vous mais ça risque d'être tendu.


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

Sincèrement et je l'espère,on sera tous content ce soir (j'espère par contre l'avoir ce midi  )


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Sincèrement et je l'espère,on sera tous content ce soir (j'espère par contre l'avoir ce midi  )



Oui j'espère être vraiment contente d'ici 2 heures moi


----------



## iJules (4 Décembre 2009)

Le pire c'est que, une fois livré, vous nous lâcherez, et on ne se parlera plus

Je rigole, quand on est livré on a bien d'autres choses à faire


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Oui j'espère être vraiment contente d'ici 2 heures moi



Croisons les doigts !

Ça pourrait faire 5 aujourd'hui, 

Xian, Pomme, Moogly, Liljah et Meven si j'ai bien suivi (je viens de me lever aussi ...) 

Les jules, ça sera pour lundi, le weekend va être loooooooooooooooooong, on sera là pour vous soutenir dans cette attente interminable ! 

EDIT : Je go dans WoW mais je garde un oeil par ici (ce sera plus facile quand je jouerai sur le 27" et Safari sera ouvert sur le 20")


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Le pire c'est que, une fois livré, vous nous lâcherez, et on ne se parlera plus
> 
> Je rigole, quand on est livré on a bien d'autres choses à faire


 

nos mac se connaissent maintenant


----------



## barbechat (4 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,
pour ma part commande via appstore le 2 decembre
expédition prévu pour le 15 et livraison le 17.

c'est fou a quel point je gratte du pied, un vrai gamin, l'attente va être très très longue, je n'arrive pas à m'empêcher d'aller sur l'appstore!

en principe les délais sont-ils respectés?


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> bonjour,
> pour ma part commande via appstore le 2 decembre
> expédition prévu pour le 15 et livraison le 17.
> 
> ...




Moi je saute au plafond quand je lis ces chiffres. Tu as des deals sur Shangaï ??? Tu fournis la dope des livreurs UPS ???


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui sont censés être livrés aujourd'hui, vos scans sont à jour ? Vous avez "En cours de livraison" ?


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> bonjour,
> pour ma part commande via appstore le 2 decembre
> expédition prévu pour le 15 et livraison le 17.
> 
> ...




Hello et bienvenue,

expé le 15, arrivée le 17  c'est quoi le modèle que t'as commandé, le core i7 ?
Sinon pour les délais, ça varie quand même pour certains ... 

L'attente : grave, pire que des gosses :bebe: qui attendent Saint-Nicolas ou Père Noël ! 
En plus quand on passe régulièrement par ici, ça tire vers l'hystérie collective ... :modo:


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui sont censés être livrés aujourd'hui, vos scans sont à jour ? Vous avez "En cours de livraison" ?



Non pas encore de statut mis à jour pour moi.


----------



## barbechat (4 Décembre 2009)

oups désolé c'est de l'i5, j'avais pas fait gaffe au titre du sujet


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Non pas encore de statut mis à jour pour moi.



Pareil. Par contre mis à jour du 2ème colis qui se retrouve avec l'autre. Donc aujourd'hui.


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

pareil


----------



## JuL67 (4 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Non pas encore de statut mis à jour pour moi.



Moi non plus, toujours "en transit"


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Put***, j'ai rappelé une 3ème fois et j'ai eu un mec pas aimable qui m'a dit que je serais livré le 7 et que la date du 4 devait être une erreur... :mouais:  si personne me dit la même chose...


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> oups désolé c'est de l'i5, j'avais pas fait gaffe au titre du sujet



Pas grave pas grave, reste avec nous, plus on est de fous ...  C'est juste les délais qui étaient étranges pour un i7.

Tu devrais vivre en direct l'arrivée de quelques IMacs ce vendredi ...

Pour l'instant ils deviennent dingues, tous les scans sont pas à jours ... les ambulances sont prêtes à partir pour ceux qui s'écrouleraient !

...

C'est Sparrow qui buvait du café en attendant son précieux ? Moi ce sera café banni à partir du lundi 21 jusque l'arrivée (théorique) mercredi 23 ...


EDIT: ouille, je viens de voir ton poste Pomme, la cata ça. Bon t'as 2 avis différents en téléphonant, lequel est le bon ? aujourd'hui, aujourd'hui, aujourd'hui, courage !


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> EDIT: ouille, je viens de voir ton poste Pomme, la cata ça. Bon t'as 2 avis différents en téléphonant, lequel est le bon ? aujourd'hui, aujourd'hui, aujourd'hui, courage !



C'est quand même étrange. Le 2ème colis est arrivé ce matin à 9:51, alors que le 1er à 2:56 à Chili

Et j'ai toujours en transit et la date du 4 prévu


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> C'est quand même étrange. Le 2ème colis est arrivé ce matin à 9:51, alors que le 1er à 2:56 à Chili
> 
> Et j'ai toujours en transit et la date du 4 prévu



Bah ouais mais la date est prévue que pour un des 2 colis, et puis pas de "En cours de livraison"... donc ça se trouve ils attendaient le 2ème colis pour livrer mais dans ce cas c'est trop tard pour aujourd'hui, les camions de livraisons partent tôt et on sera alors livré lundi


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

Etrange aussi car pour la remote la livraison est passé du 7/12 au 4/12.
Mes deux colis sont écris livraison au 4/12.
Nooooooooooon :hein: je le veux aujourd'hui!!!


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> C'est quand même étrange. Le 2ème colis est arrivé ce matin à 9:51, alors que le 1er à 2:56 à Chili
> 
> Et j'ai toujours en transit et la date du 4 prévu


 

bizarre bizarre j ai les meme info que toi et les dates de livraison du 07/12 sont passées ce matin au 4/12 et livraison en cours sur certain site ou en transit sur d autre

je ne sais pas trop quoi pensser
si il y en a un qui a un livreur ups qui frappe a sa porte qu il nous le dise


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> EDIT: ouille, je viens de voir ton poste Pomme, la cata ça. Bon t'as 2 avis différents en téléphonant, lequel est le bon ? aujourd'hui, aujourd'hui, aujourd'hui, courage !



J'y crois plus trop là malheureusement, snif snif


----------



## JuL67 (4 Décembre 2009)

Sur le site de ups jai un truc comme ca : "tracking information are not available at this time"

j'espere une mise à jour du statut ! ^^

Ou alors on est trop nombreux à faire des F5 à répétition et on a fait planter le serveur XD


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> je ne sais pas trop quoi pensser
> si il y en a un qui a un livreur ups qui frappe a sa porte qu il nous le dise




Ou si quelqu'un travaille chez UPS et nous lit... 

Le premier qui reçoit préviens de suite


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> Sur le site de ups jai un truc comme ca : "tracking information are not available at this time"
> 
> j'espere une mise à jour du statut ! ^^


 

ou alors ils ont perdu le camion


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> ou alors ils ont perdu le camion



Je l'ai braqué ... 

Et Xian, alors la bébête est partie de Bruxelles direction Liège ?


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Oh moi mon imprimante est toujours prévue pour le 07/12 pas de changement pour le 04/12 :hein: elle est arrivée à Chilly à 10.03 AM

Ahhhh mais c'est horrible d'être dans le flou !!! j'ai même rêvé d'UPS cette nuit, je crois que je suis prête à être interné !


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

Ouais sur e-avantage.com ils disent que le colis est en cours de livraison, mais je suppose qu'un mec d'ups au phone dira que c'est ce qui est écrit sur ups.com qui compte...


----------



## JuL67 (4 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> ou alors ils ont perdu le camion



Mdr imaginez la poisse, carrambolage sur l'autoroute, tous nos iMac réduit en poussière ! 

je suis le seul a avoir ce message?


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Bon c'est mort pour aujourd'hui, UPS vient de m'appeler :
"vous ne serez pas livré aujourd'hui, vos colis ne sont pas encore arrivé à Fontenay, ça sera livré lundi"


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Je crois que je suis prête à être interné !



:modo: Je tiendrai jamais jusqu'au 23, si une bonne âme peut me prêter le sien jusqu'à l'arrivée du mien ... aieuuuuuu pas taper ! :casse: C'était pour rireuuu !


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bon c'est mort pour aujourd'hui, UPS vient de m'appeler :
> "vous ne serez pas livré aujourd'hui, vos colis ne sont pas encore arrivé à Fontenay, ça sera livré lundi"


 

lequel fontenay car je depend d un fontenay aussi et on doit etre dans le meme cas


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bon c'est mort pour aujourd'hui, UPS vient de m'appeler :
> "vous ne serez pas livré aujourd'hui, vos colis ne sont pas encore arrivé à Fontenay, ça sera livré lundi"




aaaaaaaaaaaaargh, la mort, désolé pour toi. Au moins, ils ont appelé et tu sais quoi. Fini le stress 

C'est moche quand même ...


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> lequel fontenay car je depend d un fontenay aussi et on doit etre dans le meme cas



Je sais pas, je pense que c'est Fontenay sous Bois

EDIT : ou Fontenay Trésigny, j'en sais rien en fait... moi je suis dans le 77

reEDIT : c'est bien Fontenay Tresigny pour le 77


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bon c'est mort pour aujourd'hui, UPS vient de m'appeler :
> "vous ne serez pas livré aujourd'hui, vos colis ne sont pas encore arrivé à Fontenay, ça sera livré lundi"



Idem je suis tombé sur un mec très sympa, il m'a expliqué que les colis venant d'europe passent au scan sur chilly et ensuite sont distribuée aux succursales les plus proches de chez nous (pour moi St Ouen).
Le colis sera à St Ouen demain matin mais on ne peut pas le retirer sur place, il faut attendre que le jour de livraison passe...

Bon j'avais raison de me préparer à l'avoir lundi, mais tout ces rebondissements m'ont donnés espoir pour aujourd'hui hélas...

Lundi je fini à 19h alors qu'aujourd'hui je finis à 15h30... c'est dommage il ne reste plus qu'à attendre


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Je sais pas, je pense que c'est Fontenay sous Bois


 

c est pas le meme mais je pense que je l aurais lundi aussi il faut que j arrete d attendre


bon un dernier tour sur le site ups et les autres et j essaye d arreter


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

moogly77 a dit:


> bon un dernier tour sur le site ups et les autres et* j essaye d arreter*



Moui.

Ça va être dur mais tu peux le faire !
Puis WE relax, no stress, et lundi en rentrant, hop un ti n'IMac à la maison !


----------



## j2c (4 Décembre 2009)

Des petites news du mien: il a quitté Bruxelles ce matin a 7h58 pour chilly.
Arrivée prévue lundi... Comme vous donc. Suis desolé pour vous qui avez faussement espéré. UPS a pas été cool avec la date du 4/12 indiquée hier soir.
A lundi pour les déballages ( vers 18 h pour moi)


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

8h pour venir des pays bas et 3 jours pour faire 50 km dur dur


----------



## seb.thor29200 (4 Décembre 2009)

salut à tous, je vous suis depuis un bon moment pour prendre place dans cette belle confrérie car j'attends comme vous l'arrivée d'un imac I7!!! il est arrivé aujourdhui à paris mais livraison lundi sans nul doute...ma copine pensais que j'étais fou mais grâce à vous, je lui est montré que j'étais pas le seul. Bon débalage pour ceux qui le recevront aujourdh'hui et patience jusqu'à lundi pour les autres!
A très bientôt!


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

Plus on est de fou.... 

Et c'est clair que ça fait du bien devoir qu'on est tous dans la même galère 

Bon, va falloir que je sois malade lundi et mardi :love:


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> salut à tous, je vous suis depuis un bon moment pour prendre place dans cette belle confrérie car j'attends comme vous l'arrivée d'un imac I7!!! il est arrivé aujourdhui à paris mais livraison lundi sans nul doute...ma copine pensais que j'étais fou mais grâce à vous, je lui est montré que j'étais pas le seul. Bon débalage pour ceux qui le recevront aujourdh'hui et patience jusqu'à lundi pour les autres!
> A très bientôt!



Mdr 

Salut et bienvenue ! 

Heureusement que ce topic existe, ça devrait sauver quelques personnes de l'internement forcé. :rateau:
Ça ne doit pas rassurer ta copine mais au moins elle sait que des tarés comme toi et nous, y en a pas mal ! Et nous ne sommes sans doute que la partie émergée de l'iceberg ! 

Bonne attente. Tiens nous au courant.

Si il y en a d'autres qui passent pour des fous, ils savent où venir. N'hésitez pas !


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

Lol la bande de fou qu'on est!

J'ai envie de tenter de récupérer mon colis demain matin au centre de distribution qui est à 5mn de chez moi en voiture.

Je pense que sans bon de passage il est impossible de se faire remettre un colis


----------



## iJules (4 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Yessss
> État actuel de l&#8217;expédition    Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation    03*Déc.*2009



Mise à jour:
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 04 Déc. 2009
Donc il serait en route vers Bruxelles, arrivée dans 2 heures.  Avec un peu de chance il est à Chilly ce soir s'il est expédié de suite et donc livraison lundi ou mardi.

Pourtant j'ai toujours le 10/12 en date de livraison prévue.  
Ca veut peut être dire qu'il ne quittera pas la belgique ce WE?
Les transporteurs routiers ont pourtant le droit de circuler le samedi non? Surtout en cette période fast


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

Bon j'ai enfin eu le fin du fin. A force d'appeler on arrive à avoir quelqu'un d'honnête chez UPS !

Nous aurions du avoir nos iMac aujourd'hui (ça fout les boules hein !), mais les gars d'UPS à "chili" se sont chié dessus et n'ont pas réussi à livrer à temps. Et pan, le client l'a dans le ... et on l'aura donc lundi.


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Bon j'ai enfin eu le fin du fin. A force d'appeler on arrive à avoir quelqu'un d'honnête chez UPS !
> 
> Nous aurions du avoir nos iMac aujourd'hui (ça fout les boules hein !), mais les gars d'UPS à "chili" se sont chié dessus et n'ont pas réussi à livrer à temps. Et pan, le client l'a dans le ... et on l'aura donc lundi.



Tu étais obligé de dire ça? 
Franchement je passerai demain directement au dépot de saint ouen pour voir ce qu'ils me disent, c'est juste à côté de chez moi donc je ne perds rien.
Mais ça fout les boules oui


----------



## moogly77 (4 Décembre 2009)

4-12-2009





12:37 





CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, CHILLY MAZARIN, PARIFR





UNLOAD SCAN









2:46 





CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, CHILLY MAZARIN, PARIFR





ARRIVAL SCAN
3-12-2009





22:57 





BRUSSELS, BRUSSELSBE





DEPARTURE SCAN









20:26 





BRUSSELS, BRUSSELSBE





ARRIVAL SCAN









18:30 





EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL





DEPARTURE SCAN









16:54 





EINDHOVEN, BEST, EINDHOVEN, BESTNL





ORIGIN SCAN









10:09 





NL, NL





BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


degoutte c est anormal

ils ont meme pas livre du tout ils annule le scan de ce matin 2h46


----------



## iJules (4 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> les gars d'UPS à "chili" se sont chié dessus



LOL

(C'est l'expression qui me fait rire, pas les conséquences pour vous, je suis de tout coeur avec vous)


----------



## JuL67 (4 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Tu étais obligé de dire ça?
> Franchement je passerai demain directement au dépot de saint ouen pour voir ce qu'ils me disent, c'est juste à côté de chez moi donc je ne perds rien.
> Mais ça fout les boules oui



N'oublie pas la carte d'identitée ^^

Pas de changement chez moi, mon iMac se repose toujours de cette nuit à Paris. 

Je suis bien dégouté quand même... J'y croyais !


----------



## psykopat (4 Décembre 2009)

pffffffffffffffffff 
mon status a été réactualisé

```
État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais04 Déc. 2009
```
En clair toujours pas pris en charge par le transporteur
Sachant qu'en début de semaine j'avais la date du 02/12, jusqu'à ce matin le 03/12 et depuis 12h, j'ai 04/12

Pour l'instant la date finale ne bouge pas (08/12) mais au regard de ce je lis pour certains d'entre vous, j'y crois pas un instant

Ce qui m'embête c'est que j'avais la possibilité d'être dispo pour la réception le 08/12 mais je pourrais pas l'être pour une autre date


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Bon j'ai enfin eu le fin du fin. A force d'appeler on arrive à avoir quelqu'un d'honnête chez UPS !
> 
> Nous aurions du avoir nos iMac aujourd'hui (ça fout les boules hein !), mais les gars d'UPS à "chili" se sont chié dessus et n'ont pas réussi à livrer à temps. Et pan, le client l'a dans le ... et on l'aura donc lundi.



Pfff quelle bande de *****

Bon allez, encore un petit week-end à tenir et lundi c'est ok. Heureusement que je serais chez moi ce jour là... ça sera peut-être pas le cas de tout le monde !

Mon suivi a été mis à jour, la date de livraison est maintenant indiquée au 7 et plus au 4


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

Bon, il est temps de faire le point.

Il y a une semaine (à 1 heure près) ce Black Friday du 27 novembre, je commandais mon IMac 27" Core i7 et un casque pour mon iPhone.
Je me suis d'abord un peu embrouillé en voyant 7 à 10 jours, excitation oblige, c'était bien la date d'expédition et non pas la date de livraison ... 
J'ai déchanté un petit peu mais pas grave, mail de confirmation reçu, expédition le 11 décembre, livraison prévue le 23, ça tombe bien, je suis à nouveau en congé. 

Deux jours plus tard, dimanche, le 29, je me ballade sur le forum de MacG pour avoir quelques infos sur la bête, le ressenti de ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu, etc.
Et je tombe sur CE TOPIC DE TARÉS :hosto: , s'en suis mon premier post (n°720, page 36, ça fait loin déjà) juste après iTooms, qui devrait être heureux la même semaine que moi.

Nous rejoignons alors Pomme85, j2c, Sparrow, D Rexon,  maog, lemonhead.
Aphelion, Moogly, Xian, Liljah étaient déjà là aussi, Jul67 aussi. Bon, j'en oublie peut-être.

Puis, nous avons été rejoints (pour un iMac, un MB ou MBP), psykopat, bilbobman, antoinep, iJules, Wolcan, Meven, Hesp, Leuleu, wings2, bewader, DealM, kelly72, moogly77, djtam64, barbechat et seb.thor. J'en oublie sûrement aussi

Certains anciens sont repassé par ici, dont entre autres DailyPlanet et Brembo

Il y a eu quelques heureux événements dont Maog, D Rexon, Sparrow et Lemmonhead (qui était pas loin de l'orgasme, oui oui, post #745). _Et Aphelion que j'avais oublié_
Ils sont d'ailleurs revenus nous donner leurs impressions ou nous encourager.

Mais le plus marrant, c'est quand même ici le panel de sentiments par lequel tout le monde passe.
Joie, excitation, doute, énervement, déception, dégoût, résignation, soulagement, bonheur ... Et bien d'autres encore.
Perso j'en suis entre excitation, et doute :mouais: (23 pour la livraison, un peu tendu avec Noël derrière)

Et puis on passe le temps comme on peut, certains à coup de clopes et café, d'autres en préparant leur bureau, comme Pomme, moi ce sera pour le WE prochain sans doute, c'est pas urgent (là, c'est re-WoW depuis 2-3 jours  ... dire que j'avais arrêté en août)

Maintenant on attend la suite, Xian aujourd'hui, j'espère. Et puis une flopée pour après le weekend. J'aurai repris le boulot pour deux semaines mais je suivrai tout ça ! 

Voilà une semaine après ma commande, allé plus que 19 jours à tenir ... 

iTooms et Hesp, on est dans le même bateau pour la semaine du 21, on se lâche pas jusque là, hein? 

PS: petites statistiques :rateau: :
- topic ouvert le 10/11 par Dave147
- 1285 posts (le #1285 par moi )
- le #1000 par Leuleu
- le #2000 pour qui ? :bebe:
- ...


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

Coup de fil chez mac aujourd'hui:

Non négociable : c'est mon 27'' qui pose problème :

La nana qui m'a répondu a vu mon coup de fil datant du 1 décembre (je rappelle : 27 novembre = commande : Délais d'expédition : 15 décembre, délais de livraison : 28 décembre)

Horreur : ils maintiennent que je serai livré le 28. :mouais:  :mouais:

Un mail a été envoyé à leur supérieur pour savoir le comment du pourquoi de ce problème de délais (j'ai argumenté en expliquant que selon mes sources = *ce forum que je remercie beaucoup au passage* des gens (iTomme entre autre) avaient commandé en même temps que moi, même pays etc.. et seront livrés 1 semaine voir 10 jours avant moi.). Ils ne savent pas pourquoi, si ce n'est que c'est vraiment le 27'' qui pose problème

------------> Argument du numéro d'appel d'Apple Store : 

"Nous avons reçu plus de commande que ce à quoi nous nous attendions, problème à la fabrication, difficile avant Noël" //////////////// -----------> Putain je l'ai commandé 1 mois avant Noël alors que les premières générations ont été rappelées puis corrigées. Donc problème au niveau de l'usine ??? Pas l'impression, étant donné que nous avons à peu prêt tous le même délais d'expédition.

J'ai fait la demande d'une commande séparée - accessoires /// ordi pour avoir une livraison plus rapide, c'est pas gagné.

Ils vont vérifier, je devrais recevoir un mail lundi pour me tenir au courant (j'ai dû le demander).

Là, je vais gentillement demander un geste commercial si la date ne descend pas. Il n'y a pas de raison pour que le tout fasse 1 mois, alors que des gens faisant des commandes maintenant sont livrés plus tôt.

Je reste zen  mais :hein: je risque de


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Coup de fil chez mac aujourd'hui:
> 
> Non négociable : c'est mon 27'' qui pose problème :
> 
> ...



Surtout que par téléphone la première fois, ça avait l'air de pouvoir s'arranger pour la semaine d'avant si j'avais bien compris... aie aie aie. Ça va peut-être encore s'arranger, il reste un peu de temps jusque là.

Dans le pire des cas, on sera là avec toi jusqu'au 28 !


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

Très beau résumé Fredche ! http://forums.macg.co/membres/fredche.html


----------



## Aphelion (4 Décembre 2009)

Moi aussi je l'ai reçu mon Mac ^^

Je vous ferai des photos ce soir pour vous faire patienter !


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Surtout que par téléphone la première fois, ça avait l'air de pouvoir s'arranger pour la semaine d'avant si j'avais bien compris... aie aie aie. Ça va peut-être encore s'arranger, il reste un peu de temps jusque là.
> 
> Dans le pire des cas, on sera là avec toi jusqu'au 28 !



Très bien résumé, mais je sais pas, je reste sceptique. Je commençais à me dire que ça va être long jusqu'au 21, alors le 28.... 

Merci ça fait chaux au coeur 



Meven a dit:


> Très beau résumé Fredche !



j'insiste, merci. 

Vous aurez droit à une vidéo mortelle... pour celles et ceux de l'année prochaine


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

Aphelion a dit:


> Moi aussi je l'ai reçu mon Mac ^^
> 
> Je vous ferai des photos ce soir pour vous faire patienter !



C'est vraiiiiii, je t'ai oubliéééééééééééé ! Deso 

Bah oui mainant les photos, obligé 


@Meven et Hesp, meurci


----------



## Spacequygon (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
Je fais partis des ultras frustré, j'ai commandé la bête le 23 octobre au prix fort chez ICLG (premium receiler a Paris) pour bénéficier de leur services qui m'ont êtes chaudement recommandés. Depuis, je les appelés quasi chaques semaines.

A chaque fois, c'est la même réponse: Pas de délais....
Lorsque je leur parle du forum, ils y croient pas: étant donné les infos certaines dont ils disposes de la part d'Apple, aucun Imac quad Core n'est sortis d'usines en dehors des quelques unité a l'usage de la presse.
Ils ont donc deux ipotheses: Soit vous êtes des mitos, soit vous bossez tous chez Apple et vous  ête payer pour entretenir l'espoir des clients qui commande.

D'autres infos données, l'i7 n'arriveras qu'en Janvier et l'i5 peut-être en fin de mois...En attendant, rien ou presque ne serait sortis de chez Apple et même pas aux US.
Je m'arrache les cheveux....

Quelqu'un, en dehors d'un journaliste as-t'il la preuve que l'imac quad Core a déjà été livré a un client landa tel que moi????


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

On travaille tous chez Apple?
On dirai qu'ils t'ont vraiment fait un lavage de cerveau.
Ils ne sont pas pro déjà de contredire tes dires, et ensuite ils sont surement juste dépassés par les événements et n'assument pas.

Déjà rien qu'en allant sur le site apple tu passes commande et le délai de 7 à 10 jours est affiché (commande sans aucun objet en plus, juste le imac i5 ou i7)


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

Si j'étais toi Spacequygon, je le prendrais sur l'apple store comme je l'ai fait. du grand n'importe quoi ce qu'ils t'ont dit.


----------



## Liljah (4 Décembre 2009)

Bon, je capitule, UPS n'est pas ouvert au publique le samedi sinon j'aurai pu aller récupérer mon colis au dépot directement, je dois donc me résigner à le recevoir lundi.
ça sera week end bierre foot et ps3 pour moi alors.

A lundi messieurs, bon week end à tous et courage pour ceux qui ont un délais supplémentaire.


----------



## iTooms (4 Décembre 2009)

Hello le forum !

Je vous poste un petit mot depuis mon iPhone et depuis mon bureau  oui je suit toujours la discussion même si je ne post pas beaucoup !

Pour commencer, super pour ceux qui ont déjà reçu leurs précieux !! On se réjouis d'être dans le même état d'excitation ! Mais visiblement pour Hesp et Fredche (merci pour les ptits mots de vous deux, non on se lache pas d'ici la) c'est pas pour tout de suite !

Patience 

J'arrive toujours pas à comprendre pourquoi Hesp qui a commandé en même temps que moi à d'autres dates de livraisons !!

De mon côté les dates n'ont pas changées. Pour rappel : 
- commandé sur l'apple store le vendredi 27 novembre à 6h11 - accusé de réception avec modalité de paiements par apple reçu à 6h19

- paiement par virement bancaire le lundi 30 novembre à 9h01 
- mail d'apple confirmant que ma commande est en cours de traitement reçu le mardi 1er décembre à 9h34 avec : expédition (départ du dépôt) le 15 décembre et délai estimé de livraison pour le 21 décembre

Depuis rien n'a changé  ce qui est surement normal  j'ai pas appelé apple 

Voila, courage pour ceux qui attendent impatiemment leur iMac  nous on a encore le temps  je vais commencer à m'exciter durant la semaine du 14 décembre !!!

PS pour Fredche : je joue à wow aussi, sur Les Champs Eternels  et toi ?


----------



## Xian (4 Décembre 2009)

Ca y est, il est arrivé vers 15.00 heures.

je ne l'ai pas encore allumé, mais ça ne saurait tarder...


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Ca y est, il est arrivé vers 15.00 heures.
> 
> je ne l'ai pas encore allumé, mais ça ne saurait tarder...



YOUHOUUUUUUUUUUU. 

Super content pour toi ! C'est bien d'habiter en Belgique, Pays-Bas - Liège c'est rapide 

Laisse lui le temps de s'acclimater avant de lui faire faire un marathon ... 

Et puis faudra nous donner des nouvelles, il a trouvé sa place, il mange bien, il adore les caresses, euuuuh ...

@iTooms:  Sargeras avec mon DK que je lvl up (61 pour l'instant) depuis hier après avoir monté minage et dépeçage à 300. Et mon main est un elfe druide lvl 80 sur Marécage de Zangar, je m'en sert plus trop pour le moment.

EDIT: je viens d'avoir un stuuuuut comme on dit chez nous avec UPS (pour tout autre chose), je vous raconterai un peu plus tard pour passer le temps.


----------



## Spacequygon (4 Décembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Ca y est, il est arrivé vers 15.00 heures.
> 
> je ne l'ai pas encore allumé, mais ça ne saurait tarder...



Est-ce que par hasard tu aurais une preuve, genre photo de la boite et bon de livraison que je pourrais Montrer a ICLG pour qu'ils arrettent de me prendre pour un américain....



Merci d'avance....

Bouuuuuuh, j'aime pas quand je suis jalou. Après tout, le mien je l'ai commendé et intégralement payé qu'en octobre.


----------



## Xian (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> YOUHOUUUUUUUUUUU.
> 
> Super content pour toi ! C'est bien d'habiter en Belgique, Pays-Bas - Liège c'est rapide
> 
> ...



Oui, je suis très ému. :rose: C'est vrai que même en passant par Bruxelles, c'est rapide : commandé le 17 nov, expédié le 23, arrivé aux Pays-Bas le 3 au matin, à Bruxelles vers minuit, et chez moi le 4 déc.

Ca y est, il est allumé, superbe écran. 
Il est en train de récupérer les données des comptes utilisateurs. Il en a pour plus d'une heure  Il est même passé à 2 heures (environ 100 Go de données, musique, photos, ...) Va falloir patienter


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

iClg n'est pas fautif, c'est Apple qui sacrifie les Apr pour ses stores. Après, qu'ils te donnent des fausses raisons c'est pas sympa, mais il faut comprendre leur malaise.


----------



## Xian (4 Décembre 2009)

Spacequygon a dit:


> Est-ce que par hasard tu aurais une preuve, genre photo de la boite et bon de livraison que je pourrais Montrer a ICLG pour qu'ils arrettent de me prendre pour un américain....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils te disent quoi, chez CLG ?

Parce que chez Cami Liège, le responsable du magasin m'a dit qu'Apple favorise ses stores (physiques et en ligne) et qu'il n'aurait peut-être même pas des 27" dual core avant noël. 

CLG ou Cami, ça doit être pareil. Les APR passent après. Pas sympa de la part d'Apple.
Je vois que je viens d'être précédé pour cette dernière phrase

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

Plus que 22' d'importation :love::love::love:


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Parce que chez Cami Liège, le responsable du magasin m'a dit qu'Apple favorise ses stores (physiques et en ligne) et qu'il n'aurait peut-être même pas des 27" dual core avant noël.



Au moins ils sont honnêtes  ... Au risque de perdre un client au profit du store en ligne
Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis...



Xian a dit:


> Plus que 22' d'importation :love::love::love:


----------



## docmac (4 Décembre 2009)

YO les gars ben moi aussi j'atend mon imac 27 mais core i5 donc expédition prévu le 11 déc et arrivée au bercail le 15 vite vite vite !!!!!


----------



## Spacequygon (4 Décembre 2009)

Ce qui l'intrigue dans cette histoire de favorisation des clients store, C'est que la Fnac annonçait une livraison a partir du 3 et que hier soir, la page de l'i5 annonçait en stock (a mon avis, ils les ont reçus) et que aujourdh'hui, ils annonce une livraison sous 4 a 10 jours suivant dispo.....Donc, ils doivent bien avoir du stock et jouer avec pour livrer et réceptionner en même temps.

Est-ce que par hasard, quelqu'un a une confirmation pour la Fnac?


----------



## pomme85 (4 Décembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Ca y est, il est arrivé vers 15.00 heures.
> 
> je ne l'ai pas encore allumé, mais ça ne saurait tarder...



 

Vite vite, les photos ! 

Bon moi de mon côté les heures sont longues ! Pour patienter je regarde des vidéos de déballage d'iMac sur YouTube


----------



## kelly72 (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous 
Alors moi y a du changement, j'ai été débité hier et ce matin email d'apple pour la facture. ca avance, j'ai de l'espoire pour la semaine prochaine 

Courage à ceux qui doivent attendre lundi, le week end va etre loooooonnnnggg!!!!!


----------



## Meven (4 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bon moi de mon côté les heures sont longues ! Pour patienter je regarde des vidéos de déballage d'iMac sur YouTube



Excellent 

J'avoue en avoir vu quelques unes en me disant que moi aussi j'allais être aux anges ! :love:


----------



## Xian (4 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Au moins ils sont honnêtes  ... Au risque de perdre un client au profit du store en ligne
> Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis...



Quand je peux passer par eux (CAMI, CLG, MacLine), je le fais. Ici, le store était vraiment plus facile et rapide.

Bon, la bête tourne, est rapide, l'écran est splendide. Il est tellement grand que ma photo de fond n'a pas une résolution suffisante. Je vois un peu le bruit. Va falloir changer de photo.

Bon, je vais laisser mes impressions sur d'autres sujets

WHAOU !

Pour revenir au sujet : commandé le 17 nov, livraison prévue pour le 11 ou le 12 déc, et machine reçu le 4 déc.


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Hello le forum !
> 
> Je vous poste un petit mot depuis mon iPhone et depuis mon bureau &#8230; oui je suit toujours la discussion même si je ne post pas beaucoup !
> 
> ...



Eurêka, j'ai tout capté : l'ai commandé à 22h30 le 27 nov... comme un con. J'aurais dû le faire la veille. L'ai fais à la fin du black friday (alors que j'en ai pas bénéficié)... Ca peut expliquer les fils d'attente. Si tout le monde essaye d'en profiter, leur usine a dû exploser.

A 2-3 jours prêt, me serais pas fait niquer.

On va se tenir les coudes les gars. On y croit ! 




docmac a dit:


> YO les gars ben moi aussi j'atend mon imac 27 mais core i5 donc expédition prévu le 11 déc et arrivée au bercail le 15 vite vite vite !!!!!



i5 ça compte pas, tu peux retourner jouer dans la cour, ici c'est les grand ^^



Xian a dit:


> Quand je peux passer par eux (CAMI, CLG, MacLine), je le fais. Ici, le store était vraiment plus facile et rapide.
> 
> Bon, la bête tourne, est rapide, l'écran est splendide. Il est tellement grand que ma photo de fond n'a pas une résolution suffisante. Je vois un peu le bruit. Va falloir changer de photo.
> 
> ...



Merci, ça donne espoir une livraison avancée....

Donc compter minimum 3 semaines jusqu'à la livraison.


----------



## iJules (4 Décembre 2009)

Bon cet après midi pas mal de changement.
J'ai obtenu mes numéros de tracking UPS et tout et tout.
Mais la très très bonne nouvelle c'est que ma date de livraison est passée du 10 novembre au 8 novembre!
*Oui la date a été avancée et je serai livré plus tôt que prévu*


----------



## Fredche (4 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> i5 ça compte pas, tu peux retourner jouer dans la cour, ici c'est les grand ^^



Bah le frimeur !  



Certains ici attendaient des MacBook et MacBook Pro, ne soyons pas sectaires !Lol. 



iJules a dit:


> Bon cet après midi pas mal de changement.
> J'ai obtenu mes numéros de tracking UPS et tout et tout.
> Mais la très très bonne nouvelle c'est que ma date de livraison est passée du 10 novembre au 8 novembre!
> *Oui la date a été avancée et je serai livré plus tôt que prévu*



Et une bonne nouvelle avant le WE, bon, attention, 'sujet à modification blabliblabla ...'
Les TN sont là, c'est encourageant.
Euh décembre ... pas novembre ... sinon c'est pas normal qu'on ait pas encore les photos ! 

EDIT: j'ai jeter un oeil sur youtube pour les déballages, y en a qui sont devenus spécialistes des déballages à une main !


----------



## psykopat (4 Décembre 2009)

Cool mon colis a été pris en charge par  UPS
Pour l'instant UPS n'a pas renseigné la date prévu de livraison
Ca reste au 8/12 sur le site d'apple

Je croise les doigts....


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

Pour les suivants ou ceux qui auront des changements de date à l'avenir, pour checker :

Délais de livraison de Shanghai à Eindhoven (passage obligatoire pour tout Imac entrant en Europe  : 
* 



*UPS Worldwide Expedited (option la moins cher)


*Départ* :

18:00 lundi

       14 Décembre 2009                                               Avant la fin de journée     

*Arrivée : *

jeudi     17 Décembre 2009                                                                                                         

= 3 jours en moyenne (s'il est envoyé le mercredi, réception le lundi = 4-5 jours)


Pour calculer des Pays-bas jusqu'à chez vous, simple, c'est Ici : 

Pour les personnes ne parlant pas très bien Anglais: sélectionnez : Time-In-Transit Only
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans ship From : Nl (netherlands)

City : Eindhoven 

Postal code : 5600

Customs Value: Le prix de votre Mac

Package weight (poids de l'envoi) : 20 kgs (changez valeur Ibz en kgs)

Cochez Residential Adresse

Faire marcher sa déduction logique ( = UPS Standard)

(si vous voulez calculer le temps d'envois entre Shanghai et La hollande : Même système : Ship From = Shanghai // to =                  Eindhoven ////-----> Code postal de Shanghai : 

200000     )


----------



## seb.thor29200 (4 Décembre 2009)

Départ de chilly mazarin à 20h29 ce soir! s'ils bossaient le samedi chez UPS j'aurai eu le temps du weekend pour faire connaissance avec le i7 à son papa! 
Ya personne qui attend son bébé du côté de la bretagne??? j'espère que ces bijoux ne craignent pas la flotte...
Mes pensées vont chez Vous...qui attendez sagement que la sonnette dringggg de mille feux, et pour les autres, sachez que nous sommes/étions dans la même situation...


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> Départ de chilly mazarin à 20h29 ce soir! s'ils bossaient le samedi chez UPS j'aurai eu le temps du weekend pour faire connaissance avec le i7 à son papa!
> Ya personne qui attend son bébé du côté de la bretagne??? j'espère que ces bijoux ne craignent pas la flotte...
> Mes pensées vont chez Vous...qui attendez sagement que la sonnette dringggg de mille feux, et pour les autres, sachez que nous sommes/étions dans la même situation...




Complètement, ça décale beaucoup.

Dans ton cas : 

Service                                                              Latest Pickup
Time:                                                                                      Delivered By:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

 UPS Express Saver

Friday        December 4, 2009 - 6:00 P.M.

Monday     December 7, 2009  *By End of Day *    (dans tous les cas, suivant les options Ups, tu devrais l'avoir en fin de journée)


Pour les non parisiens : *Chilly-Mazarin - Essonne (Code postal - 91380)

En fait c'est encore plus simple. Du moment que vous savez que votre colis est à Mazarin, suffit de calculer jusqu'à votre ville via le site UPS. 

Liens :

*Ups France

Colonne de gauche : calculer le delais de livraison et le coût.


----------



## Knuckles (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, je voulais savoir un petit truc...
J'ai commandé par chèque le 27 novembre un iMac 27" Core i7 sans aucune autre option que le clavier avec pavé numérique...
Là ça fait une semaine que j'ai commandé et aucune nouvel au niveau de la validation du paiement. Est ce qu'il y'en a parmi vous qui ont commandé par chèque et peuvent confirmer que c'est assez long la procédure de validation de paiement ? Est ce que vous pourriez faire une estimation de la date ou je pourrais être livré ?
Je trouve ça long


----------



## Hesp (4 Décembre 2009)

Welcome !

Tu n'as toujours pas de numéro de commande ?

A ta place, je vérifierais au niveau de la banque envers laquelle tu as fais ton versement. Regardes ton reçu, si les infos correspondent bien à ce qui est demandé dans le mail.

Sinon, hésites pas à téléphoner.

[FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica]0805 540 303 pour *la France*
0844 0000 79 pour *la Suisse*
078180019 pour *la Belgique*[/FONT]


----------



## bilbobman (4 Décembre 2009)

Knuckles a dit:


> Bonsoir, je voulais savoir un petit truc...
> J'ai commandé par chèque le 27 novembre un iMac 27" Core i7 sans aucune autre option que le clavier avec pavé numérique...
> Là ça fait une semaine que j'ai commandé et aucune nouvel au niveau de la validation du paiement. Est ce qu'il y'en a parmi vous qui ont commandé par chèque et peuvent confirmer que c'est assez long la procédure de validation de paiement ? Est ce que vous pourriez faire une estimation de la date ou je pourrais être livré ?
> Je trouve ça long



Moi j'ai commandé par chèque ,ne t'affole pas il faut le temps , j'ai commandé et payé par chèque le 1 Novembre , commande validé le 20 ! et si tout va bien livré Lundi . 

Le prestataire chargé du traitement des chèques a déménagé ce qui provoque des retards semble t'il . 

Bon courrage , c'est dur d'attendre que le paiement soit validé .


----------



## NightWalker (5 Décembre 2009)

C'est un peu plus long. Il me semble qu'il faut minimum pour que le courrier arrive. Ensuite ils attendent que le chèque soit bien encaissé, afin d'être sur qu'il est bien approvisionné. Contrairement à un règlement par carte bancaire qui est immédiat. Il faut dont au minimum 4 jours ouvrables.


----------



## seb.thor29200 (5 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Complètement, ça décale beaucoup.
> 
> Dans ton cas :
> 
> ...





MERCI A TOI POUR LINFO, je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil histoire de...même s'il ya de forte probabiltés pour que lundi soit le jour J.
bon week end à toi et toute la communauté!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h35 ----------

Re! Je viens juste de voir cette vidéo...j'allucine, le mec le déballe à coup de couteau son 27"!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f28wkXTBUtU&feature=related

(ps: je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé de mettre des liens vers vidéo...je test et désolé si ca ne l'est pas maisi je pensais presque faire une crise cardiaque en voyant ca!)
aller, je vais faire dodo, ca passera plus vite!


----------



## iJules (5 Décembre 2009)

Bon et bien moi l'iMac a fait le trajet Eindhoven - Bruxelles cette nuit!
Je ne sais pas s'il va restée là pour le WE ou si va continuer vers Chilly.
Livraison mardi 8 et c'est parfait car je ne serai pas dispo lundi


----------



## Meven (5 Décembre 2009)

Bon... Comment faire passer le week-end rapidement... 

J'ai trop hâte !! :love:


----------



## pomme85 (5 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Bon... Comment faire passer le week-end rapidement...
> 
> J'ai trop hâte !! :love:



Moi aussi  il va être trèèèès long ce week-end. J'ai prévu de de nettoyer l'appart entièrement pour faire passer le temps


----------



## psykopat (5 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Bon et bien moi l'iMac a fait le trajet Eindhoven - Bruxelles cette nuit!
> Je ne sais pas s'il va restée là pour le WE ou si va continuer vers Chilly.
> Livraison mardi 8 et c'est parfait car je ne serai pas dispo lundi



On est dans le même lot alors, mon colis a fait le même parcours cette nuit


----------



## DealM (5 Décembre 2009)

DealM a dit:


> A ce que je vois je suis pas le seul à trépigner d'impatience que ce cher i7 se pose sur mon bureau...
> J'ai passé ma commande le 27 novembre, et j'ai toujours un délai d'expédition estimé au 11 décembre et une livraison pour le 17...
> Comme c'est loin !!!
> Remarque, j'avais commandé le support TomTom pour iPhone le 20 novembre, j'avais une date de livraison estimée pour le 6 janvier 2010, et je l'ai reçu le 24 novembre.
> ...


Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store de Montpellier pour savoir s'ils en avaient en stock.
Tellement pas envie d'attendre jusqu'au 17 que j'étais prêt à faire 8h de route aller-retour pour aller en chercher un en magasin
Mais... ils ne vendent pas d'i7, il n'est disponible que sur l'Apple Store en ligne
Pas le choix du coup, encore deux semaines à patienter
Bon courage à vous pour votre loooong week-end à attendre, j'avoue que quand j'en serai à votre stade de livraison, je serai sûrement dans un état bien pire au votre


----------



## lobys (5 Décembre 2009)

Salut a tous
Je viens de commander un mac book blanc 13" sur le store et livraison estimé entre le 8/12 et le 10/12.
Je suis déjà en possession d'un mac book pro 15" et je pense acquérir un Imac 27" I7 plus tard quand il sera disponible avec moin de délai.
Je vous souhaites a tous bonne réception pour vos Imac et j'espère que vous ne serez pas interné avant


----------



## Fredche (5 Décembre 2009)

lobys a dit:


> Salut a tous
> Je viens de commander un mac book blanc 13" sur le store et livraison estimé entre le 8/12 et le 10/12.
> Je suis déjà en possession d'un mac book pro 15" et je pense acquérir un Imac 27" I7 plus tard quand il sera disponible avec moin de délai.
> Je vous souhaites a tous bonne réception pour vos Imac et j'espère que vous ne serez pas interné avant



Merci à toi. Et pour éviter la crise de nerf, ta solution est sans doute la meilleure, attendre un peu ! 

Bonne réception à toi aussi pour ton MB 



DealM a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store de Montpellier pour savoir s'ils en avaient en stock.
> Tellement pas envie d'attendre jusqu'au 17 que j'étais prêt à faire 8h de route aller-retour pour aller en chercher un en magasin
> Mais... ils ne vendent pas d'i7, il n'est disponible que sur l'Apple Store en ligne
> Pas le choix du coup, encore deux semaines à patienter
> Bon courage à vous pour votre loooong week-end à attendre, j'avoue que quand j'en serai à votre stade de livraison, je serai sûrement dans un état bien pire au votre




Pire, je sais pas mais bien atteint, c'est sûr !


----------



## Meven (5 Décembre 2009)

Allez les amis, courage 

Le samedi s'éteint et le dimanche arrive. Marrant ça... C'est la première fois que je veux qu'un week-end passe vite :love:


----------



## bilbobman (5 Décembre 2009)

rha j'ai les boules ! livraison reporté à Mardi , ça fini par ressembler à un gag !


----------



## brembo (5 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Moi aussi  il va être trèèèès long ce week-end. J'ai prévu de de nettoyer l'appart entièrement pour faire passer le temps


Et surtout, demain, très très grosse grasse matinée, le temps passera plus vite ainsi...


----------



## pomme85 (5 Décembre 2009)

Ahlalala qu'est-ce que ca passe lentement 
En plus le topic ne bouge pas beaucoup le week-end, ça n'aide pas à patienter ça !


----------



## Fredche (6 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Ahlalala qu'est-ce que ca passe lentement
> En plus le topic ne bouge pas beaucoup le week-end, ça n'aide pas à patienter ça !



Même pas une page de posts sur la journée, effectivement, c'est fort calme ...
Shuuuut, ne réveillons personne, :sleep: tout le monde est calme, c'est bien. Ça sera suffisamment la fureur, voire le chaos lundi je crois ... :modo::hosto:
Gardons des forces ...

Ah oui,  quand même pour info, pour moi, expédition le 11 réception le 23 ! Ah ben non, rien de changé ...


----------



## Hesp (6 Décembre 2009)

Oubliez pas, je reviens Lundi à la charge pour gueuler ^^ 

Plus sérieusement, je devrais recevoir un mail d'Apple...


----------



## Meven (6 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Même pas une page de posts sur la journée, effectivement, ...



C'est exactement ce que je me disais 

Vivement demain pour les premiers colis. On va avoir plein d'arriver normalement !
Tous à vos commentaire dès réception, avec descriptif de vos émotions, et on veut des photos


----------



## pomme85 (6 Décembre 2009)

Je vous préviens dès que je le reçois et posterai des photos pour vous faire vivre le déballage en direct


----------



## Fredche (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

pour vous détendre ce dimanche après-midi (ouiiii, c'est presque lundi, les iMacs arrivent  ), je vais vous parler d'UPS. Rien à voir avec une livraison d'Apple mais un litige que j'ai avec eux depuis à peu près 10min (depuis que j'ai vu mon relevé de carte de crédit). Je vous explique. J'essaie d'être concis (dur dur) ...

Début octobre réception d'un colis de rueducommerce.fr. 5 articles, carte mère, processeur, RAM et un ensemble clavier + souris, le tout bas de gamme, c'est pour mon pc. 
La CM ne démarre pas, la souris du pack ne fonctionne pas, tests en tout genre pour être sûr, création d'un envoi (dans le même carton) chez UPS pour le service retours de RDC le 28/11, enlèvement le 30/11, arrivée prévue le 1/2.

Vendredi, chez moi, un livreur ups ... ? Le Mac ? Impossible, c'est Saint-Nicolas ce dimanche mais quand même ! Ouvrons. Eh bien c'est mon colis vers RDC qui est revenu ! :afraid:

Là je me rends compte que j'avais ouvert le carton la première fois à l'envers et du coup, il est toujours resté dans ce sens ... avec l'ancienne étiquette par-dessous. 

Tout c'est tout de même bien passé pour mon envoi, ... jusque Lyon (vérifié avec le TN) et à Lyon, carton retourné (sans doute, d'après la madame du service client), lecture de l'ancienne étiquette et hop retour chez moi !!! :hein:

Alors d'accord, j'aurais du vérifier ce foutu carton avant de l'utiliser. Mais COMMENT EST-IL POSSIBLE que cette étiquette ait servi à deux reprises ??? 

En utilisant les 2 TN, mon envoi est censé être encore au dépôt de Lyon ... Et le colis de RDC à été envoyé deux fois !  C'est des manchots au service IT de UPS, comment ce genre de choses est-il possible ? :mouais:

Alors quand j'ai eu le service client vendredi, on m'a conseillé de recréer un envoi. Oui, mais vais-je devoir payer le premier qui n'est jamais arrivé ? On me passe le service comptabilité. Le mossieur, après qu'il ait compris l'histoire, me dit qu'il n'a jamais eu la même situation, vérifie si j'ai une facture, non. Et puis en réfléchissant un peu, il me dit, que comme le colis n'était jamais arrivé à destination, la facture ne serait certainement pas créée. Du coup, j'étais pas trop de mauvaise humeur. 

Mais là ! La transaction a été effectuée sur ma carte de crédit. Je viens d'envoyé un mail, 500 caractères maxi, sont gentils chez ups), je devrais être contacté ce lundi. Ça va chauffer !!!  :casse: :modo: :hosto:

Voilà mon ptit billet d'humeur de ce dimanche pour vous faire patienter jusque demain.


----------



## Meven (6 Décembre 2009)

Fredche, tu ne devrais pas t'énerver après avoir reçu ton iMac ? 

J'ai trop hâte d'être à demain, et j'espère que tout le monde n'aura aucun souci.
J'ai trop hâte de voir ce que donnent mes photos sur un écran avec une si grosse résolution.

Au fait, quelqu'un sait exactement ce que vaut cet iMac en terme de consommation d'énergie&#8201;? Je voudrais savoir ce qu'il donne en y lançant beaucoup d'applications et en y mettant VMWARE en plus. Pour savoir sa consommation maximale. J'en ai besoin pour acheter mon onduleur 

Au pire, j'attends demain soir, j'ai un wattmètre. C'est vraiment très utile cette chose&#8201;! Ça m'a changé la vie (je l'ai depuis 3 jours). C'est fou ce qu'on ne peut pas imaginer sur chaque élément branché. Je vais faire une économie d'énergie remarquable. Ils vont pleurer chez EDF


----------



## Fredche (6 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Fredche, tu ne devrais pas t'énerver après avoir reçu ton iMac ?
> 
> J'ai trop hâte d'être à demain, et j'espère que tout le monde n'aura aucun souci.
> J'ai trop hâte de voir ce que donnent mes photos sur un écran avec une si grosse résolution.
> ...



Ils ne feront pas le lien chez UPS ... enfin j'espère ... 

Sinon pour la conso : 

'Consommation maximale en continu : 241 W (modèles 21,5 pouces) ; 365 W (modèles 27 pouces)'


----------



## seb.thor29200 (6 Décembre 2009)

Saloute à tous! 

Plus que quelques heures les enfants!!!!
 j'ai une question "en rapport avec le imac 27" vu ces performances, c'est au niveau de la photo, comme je sais qu'il y a entre vous des amateurs/pro de photos, je souhaite acquérir pour noel un appareil avec lequel je pourrai faire mes débuts et plus dans ce monde qui m'a toujours attiré et ce depuis ma plus tendre enfance. J'ai l'opportunité aujourd'hui d'y mettre le prix mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée du matériel à acheter.
J'ai trouvé un tuto super qui reprend tout de A à Z mais je souhaiterais l'avis d'expert ou moins de ce forum que je suis très régulièrement.
Dirigez moi vers d'autres forums ou une autre solution qui m'aidera à affiner ma recherche dans le bon sens...
merci d'avance!!!


----------



## psykopat (6 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> Saloute à tous!
> 
> Plus que quelques heures les enfants!!!!
> j'ai une question "en rapport avec le imac 27" vu ces performances, c'est au niveau de la photo, comme je sais qu'il y a entre vous des amateurs/pro de photos, je souhaite acquérir pour noel un appareil avec lequel je pourrai faire mes débuts et plus dans ce monde qui m'a toujours attiré et ce depuis ma plus tendre enfance. J'ai l'opportunité aujourd'hui d'y mettre le prix mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée du matériel à acheter.
> ...



A mon avis du devrait créer un topic dédié, car y'a beaucoup à dire sur le sujet 

Sinon j'ai moi même franchit le pas en juin avec un réflex et c'est du pur bonheur. 
Tu découvres un monde nouveau.
Je suis trop novice pour vraiment te conseiller, je pense que les pros de la photos du forum devraient pouvoir t'aider mieux que moi


----------



## pomme85 (6 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> Saloute à tous!
> 
> Plus que quelques heures les enfants!!!!
> j'ai une question "en rapport avec le imac 27" vu ces performances, c'est au niveau de la photo, comme je sais qu'il y a entre vous des amateurs/pro de photos, je souhaite acquérir pour noel un appareil avec lequel je pourrai faire mes débuts et plus dans ce monde qui m'a toujours attiré et ce depuis ma plus tendre enfance. J'ai l'opportunité aujourd'hui d'y mettre le prix mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée du matériel à acheter.
> ...



Quel est ton budget ?


----------



## seb.thor29200 (6 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> A mon avis du devrait créer un topic dédié, car y'a beaucoup à dire sur le sujet
> 
> Sinon j'ai moi même franchit le pas en juin avec un réflex et c'est du pur bonheur.
> Tu découvres un monde nouveau.
> Je suis trop novice pour vraiment te conseiller, je pense que les pros de la photos du forum devraient pouvoir t'aider mieux que moi




oui je pense que c'est la meilleur solution, j'ai l'impression que j'ai ENORMEMENT à apprendre! il y a tellement de choses à faire, de belles choses avec ce genre de matosse, c'est que du bonheur.
peut-être te retouverai-je, merci pour ta réponse! à bientôt!
je compte sur toi petit livreur d'ups pour le carton que tu me transmettra demain!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




pomme85 a dit:


> Quel est ton budget ?



j'ai un budget plus moins "flexible", je pense que 600  est le minimum mais je prefere y mettre le prix pour de bon pour du matériel fiable sur du long terme...je pense que 800/900  sera la limite. Avec 1998  d'imac 27", ca reduit un peu le budget.


----------



## Meven (6 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> ...je souhaite acquérir pour noel un appareil avec lequel je pourrai faire mes débuts et plus dans ce monde qui m'a toujours attiré et ce depuis ma plus tendre enfance. J'ai l'opportunité aujourd'hui d'y mettre le prix mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée du matériel à acheter.



Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par y mettre le prix. Pour information, mon matériel m'a coûté  5500 . Mais là on parle de photographie amateur/pro. Si c'est pour découvrir la photo, tu peux démarrer tranquillement avec de l'occasion en boîtier (même en objectif en fait). Un 40D d'occasion voire un 20D ferait l'affaire pour débuter. Mais même un 500D, voire un 300D qui ne coûte plus rien du tout. Sache qu'il est plus important de choisir son objectif que le boîtier. Il te suivra de trèèèèèès longues années. Et un objectif c'est cher.

Ceci dit, comme dit, tu devrais faire un topic dédié. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------




seb.thor29200 a dit:


> j'ai un budget plus moins "flexible", je pense que 600  est le minimum mais je prefere y mettre le prix pour de bon pour du matériel fiable sur du long terme...je pense que 800/900  sera la limite. Avec 1998  d'imac 27", ca reduit un peu le budget.



Ton budget tombe exactement sur ce que je voulais vendre. Si tu es intéressé, pour 900 , je te vends mon 20D, 2 objectifs (un 17-85 IS et un 75-300), 1 sac canon, 1 sac Lowepro, 1 carte 4Go Extreme III, 3 batteries, 2 chargeurs, 3 lentilles et d'autres petits trucs.


----------



## seb.thor29200 (6 Décembre 2009)

merci pour ta réponse, les infos sont enregistrées pour le matériel à adopter pour le commencement.
 il est vrai que mon budget est infime par rapport au tient mais tu peux le penser, cela va être mes débuts.
je vais me pencher de plus près à ce petit monde que je vais découvrir, il y a des choses à lire avant de poser les bonnes questions.
MERCI à vous pour votre intérêt, je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant durant l'évolution.
bonne soirée!!


----------



## Meven (6 Décembre 2009)

Je t'ai envoyé un MP seb.thor29200 pour ne pas polluer plus le topic 

Allez les gars !!!!! Plus que quelques heures 

Le premier servi écrit ici ! Pas le droit d'ouvrir avant d'avoir prévenu ses collègues d'attente :love:


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

déolé pour la question, c'est quoi MP? soyez indulgent avec les novices!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h57 ----------

c'est bon j'ai compris!:mouais: la fin du weekend est proche et je n'ai pas beaucoup dormi!
dans quelques heures c'est la sonnette qui retentie!! je l'entends déjà!


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> déolé pour la question, c'est quoi MP? soyez indulgent avec les novices!




On a tous été novice un jour 
MP=Message Privé ou PM pour les anglais "Private Message"


Bon, je veux pas paraître pessimiste  mais sur 2 colis, j'en ai 1 à chili qui n'est TOUJOURS PAS parti et l'autre à mon UPS près de chez moi. J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas faire comme vendredi et attendre que les 2 soient ensemble !


----------



## Fredche (7 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Bon, je veux pas paraître pessimiste  mais sur 2 colis, j'en ai 1 à chili qui n'est TOUJOURS PAS parti et l'autre à mon UPS près de chez moi. J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas faire comme vendredi et attendre que les 2 soient ensemble !



Sois pas pessimiste de grand matin comme ça ! Enfin bon, tout est possible ... 

Je reprends le boulot, si ça c'est pas triste  mais je suivrai le déroulement des événements sur mon iphone, je vous lâche pas ! Courage


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> ...je vous lâche pas ! Courage



Pareil, même après avoir reçu mon iMac


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Hello 

Aujourd'hui c'est le grand jour !
Mes 2 colis sont arrivés au centre UPS près de chez moi, samedi matin.


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Mes 2 colis sont arrivés au centre UPS près de chez moi, samedi matin.



De ce que j'ai vu à 9h, j'ai toujours l'iMac à l'UPS près de chez moi et l'apple Care à chilli (même pas en départ).

Ca m'inquiète :mouais:


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

salut tout le monde!
et bien moi je ne peux plus accéder au service d'ups pour le suivi!! il y a t-il un numéro pour appeler ups de notre région??


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

Reçu à l'instant !!!!!!! J'ai ma femme au téléphone qui vérifie qu'il n'a pas la vitre cassé 

Bon, c'est pas de bol, je viens d'arriver au travail...


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh le chanceux!!!!!
et moi je bosse pas aujourdhui et ben je vais le recevoir tout en fin de journée jsuis sur!!!!!!
la journée va etre encore plus longue pour toi que le weekend!!!
je vous tiens au jus aussi pour moi, le temps est très pluvieux ici, j'espere que c'est pas un manche du volant le livreur, je touche du bois


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
> 
> Reçu à l'instant !!!!!!! J'ai ma femme au téléphone qui vérifie qu'il n'a pas la vitre cassé
> 
> Bon, c'est pas de bol, je viens d'arriver au travail...





Est-ce que tu avais le "En cours de livraison" sur le suivi UPS ?

Moi ce n'est pas affiché  allez, amène toi UPS !!


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> et moi je bosse pas aujourdhui et ben je vais le recevoir tout en fin de journée jsuis sur!!!!!



Le Macbook Pro de ma femme je l'ai eu à 19:00 et là à 10:15 

Sinon c'est clair que ça va pas passer vite, faut que je trouve quelque chose à faire 

Pour info, le clavier était froid et l'iMac givré (froid comme un glaçon dixit ma femme). Va falloir atttendre avant de l'allumer,je ne voudrais pas lui faire un coup de chaud et que la vitre se brise 

Sinon ma femme s'est amusée à me dire que l'écran de son Macbook Pro 15" représentait 1/4 de mon écran :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------




pomme85 a dit:


> Est-ce que tu avais le "En cours de livraison" sur le suivi UPS ?



Bah j'ai l'impression que le suivi c'est un peu n'importe quoi. J'avais un out of delivery pour l'imac et l'apple care était à chilli toujours. Et j'ai bien reçu les deux !
Ce qui compte c'est que tu aies bien "livraison aujourd'hui"


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Bah j'ai l'impression que le suivi c'est un peu n'importe quoi. J'avais un out of delivery pour l'imac et l'apple care était à chilli toujours. Et j'ai bien reçu les deux !
> Ce qui compte c'est que tu aies bien "livraison aujourd'hui"



c'est marqué où "livraison aujourd'hui" ??

je n'ai pas de "out for delivery" sur mes colis, par contre la date de livraison est toujours programmée au 7...  j'espère ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises encore une fois !


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> c'est marqué où "livraison aujourd'hui" ??
> 
> je n'ai pas de "out for delivery" sur mes colis, par contre la date de livraison est toujours programmée au 7...  j'espère ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises encore une fois !



Je le vois sur le machin UPS du dashboard du macbook pro de ma femme.

Tu l'auras aujourd'hui, ne t'inquiète pas


----------



## psykopat (7 Décembre 2009)

Une petite question pour les lyonnais qui auraient déjà reçu leur matos : est ce qu'il vient direct de Bruxelles à Lyon ou est ce qu'il fait quand même une étape par Paris ?
En gros le mien est parti de Bruxelles ce matin et je me demandais si j'avais une chance de le recevoir demain (comme annoncé par Apple & UPS) ou si ce serait plus vraisemblablement mercredi ?


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> En gros le mien est parti de Bruxelles ce matin et je me demandais si j'avais une chance de le recevoir demain (comme annoncé par Apple & UPS) ou si ce serait plus vraisemblablement mercredi ?



Il devrait aller à chilli pour aller à Lyon logiquement, mais quoiqu'il en soit, ça met moins d'une journée. Sauf s'il merde


----------



## Psychotaupe (7 Décembre 2009)

Je fus l'un des premiers à poster sur ce topic (on peut en voir des traces dans les premières pages)...

Je me permets de faire ce petit témoignage pour consoler ceux qui attendent leur imac...

J'ai commandé le mien le 24 Octobre, et je l'ai toujours pas reçu : core I7, config de base...

D'autres l'ayant commandé aprés, l'ont reçu bien avant moi... L'apple store m'a dit qu'elle était désolé et qu'elle avait fait une "boulette" en bloquant ma commande sans raison...

Samedi, j'entrevois le bout du tunnel, notification d'expédition, en partance de Shangai...

Ce matin... UPS me dit que mon colis est bloqué jusqu'à nouvel ordre, vol annulé, retard de livraison estimé à 3 jours supplémentaire...

Pour ceux qui s'estiment donc maudit, sachez qu'il y a pire ...


----------



## jerem(y) (7 Décembre 2009)

Fin de l'attente de mon côté!!! Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, ça vient


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

jerem(y) a dit:


> Fin de l'attente de mon côté!!! Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, ça vient



Et ben ! ça c'est du colis ! Qu'est-ce qu'il y a là dedans ??

@Psychotaupe : En effet, je suis désolé pour toi, ça ne doit pas être marrant... j'espère que tu as demandé un petit geste commercial de la part d'Apple !


----------



## psykopat (7 Décembre 2009)

jerem(y) a dit:


> Fin de l'attente de mon côté!!! Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, ça vient


T'as acheté toute la boutique on dirait
Manque plus qu'un sapin et ça fait un joli noel


----------



## jerem(y) (7 Décembre 2009)

Un i7, un MBP, MBAir, MacMini Server, Time Capsule, Airport Extreme, Apple Remote, SuperDrive MBAir/Mini.

Commandé le 15/11

@Psychotaupe : Effectivement, tu peux négocier un gros geste commercial sans problème!

@Psykopat : le sapin, c'est pour vendredi si tout va bien


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

jerem(y) a dit:


> Un i7, un MBP, MBAir, MacMini Server, Time Capsule, Airport Extreme, Apple Remote, SuperDrive MBAir/Mini.



Ah oui quand même 

Félicitation et joyeux noël :love:


----------



## jerem(y) (7 Décembre 2009)

@Meven : Merci!! C'est pour le démarrage de ma petite société, il nous fallait de bonnes conditions de travail


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pas de nouvelles des autres qui sont censés recevoir leur colis aujourd'hui ? j2c etc. je ne me souviens pas des pseudos... 

Moi j'attends toujours !


----------



## Liljah (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Pas de nouvelles des autres qui sont censés recevoir leur colis aujourd'hui ? j2c etc. je ne me souviens pas des pseudos...
> 
> Moi j'attends toujours !



Idem j'ai phoné chez moi et toujours pas de réception. Pourtant il est à St Ouen, à 10mn de chez moi... de quoi rendre impatient quoi.


----------



## Fredche (7 Décembre 2009)

Je profite de mon dejeuner pour vous faire un ptit coucou. 



pomme85 a dit:


> Pas de nouvelles des autres qui sont censés recevoir leur colis aujourd'hui ? j2c etc. je ne me souviens pas des pseudos...
> 
> Moi j'attends toujours !



Courage courage !

@meven, alors il est à température mainant ? Tu l'as allumé ?


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

Je suis vraiment étonné de l'avoir eu si tôt. enfin le premier. Mais ne vous inquiétez pas ça va venir !

Par contre vous avez un nom de logiciel FTP pour que je vous mette ça ce soir ? (j'ai déjà un FTP avec orange)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------




Fredche a dit:


> @meven, alors il est à température mainant ? Tu l'as allumé ?



Il commence à aller mieux, mais je suis au travail, c'est ma femme qui me raconte 

Je l'allume à 16:30


----------



## Hesp (7 Décembre 2009)

jerem(y) a dit:


> @Meven : Merci!! C'est pour le démarrage de ma petite société, il nous fallait de bonnes conditions de travail



Tu es sponsorisé par Apple ???


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Je suis vraiment étonné de l'avoir eu si tôt. enfin le premier. Mais ne vous inquiétez pas ça va venir !
> 
> Par contre vous avez un nom de logiciel FTP pour que je vous mette ça ce soir ? (j'ai déjà un FTP avec orange)



Cyberduck, Transmit, Flow, Forklift, FileZilla...


----------



## Fredche (7 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Il commence à aller mieux, mais je suis au travail, c'est ma femme qui me raconte
> 
> Je l'allume à 16:30



Du coup il sera bien chaud ! Moi je sens que je vais mettre 30 degrés dans mon bureau pour quand il arrivera ... Qu'il réchauffe plus vite


----------



## bilbobman (7 Décembre 2009)

Imac I7 reçu ce matin contre toute attente 

Pas de vitre cassé , pas de pixel mort . 

Y a pas à dire c'est vraiment une superbe machine , l'écran est immense , mon 22" fait minuscule à coté 

Petit récapitulatif de la commande : 
   commande d'un Imac Core I7 et d'une remote  01/11/09
   chèque envoyé le 01/11/2009
   commande validé le 20/11/2009
   expédié de chine le 23/11/2009
   reçu le 07/12/2009 à 11H13 

J'envoie des photo des que j'ai réussi a synchroniser mon IPhone .


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

bilbobman a dit:


> Imac I7 reçu ce matin contre toute attente



Youpee, un de plus 

J'ai trop hâte de rentrer chez moi !!!!!! Encore 3 heures d'attente... 

J'vais aussi lui faire passer un test de pixelmort et ensuite j'attaque la bête pour voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre !


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

TOUJOURS PAS RECEPTIONNE!...à suivre


----------



## bolox (7 Décembre 2009)

IMac 27" i7 commandé le 05 11 2009 chez MacLine ( Belgique ) et toujours rien en vue 

Le vendeur ne sait pas me donner de date pour le moment...

Est-ce qu'il y a des Belges qui ont commandé un i7 dans un MacLine et qui ont reçu la machine?

Ou d'autres qui sont dans le même cas d'attente, sans date de livraison comme moi ????

Cordialement


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> TOUJOURS PAS RECEPTIONNE!...à suivre



Pareil, je m'impatiente !


----------



## psykopat (7 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Il devrait aller à chilli pour aller à Lyon logiquement, mais quoiqu'il en soit, ça met moins d'une journée. Sauf s'il merde


Confirmation, il est arrivé ce midi à Chilly
Maintenant on va voir s'il se motive pour faire le trajet CHilly- Lyon d'ici demain 

Je croise les doigts


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Pareil, je m'impatiente !



Tu pourras t'inquiéter à 18:00, pas avant. Comme je  l'ai dit, j'avais reçu le Macbook Pro de ma femme par UPS à 19:00 !!

Bonne chance, ça va venir !!

Moi je suis toujours inquiet tant que je ne l'ai pas vu fonctionné :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------




psykopat a dit:


> Confirmation, il est arrivé ce midi à Chilly
> Maintenant on va voir s'il se motive pour faire le trajet CHilly- Lyon d'ici demain
> Je croise les doigts



Logiquement pas de soucis, tu l'as demain.


----------



## iJules (7 Décembre 2009)

Toujours prévu demain pour moi.
Il est arrivé à Chilly ce midi.

Je me demande s'il va m'arriver directement de Chilly ou s'il va transiter par un centre UPS de Lille.


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

CEST BON PUNEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! recu ya 2min!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! trop froid encore jatend qu'il se rechauffe pour commencer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je tremble tellement c'est énorme, l'écran est monstrueux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bilbobman (7 Décembre 2009)

comme promis 





Consommation au Wattmettre 

   utilisation courante (surf): 130W
   installation d'un logiciel: 160W
   Vielle «legere» (quand l'écran devient plus sombre)*: 90 W
   Vielle «profonde» : entre 9W et 0W !

bien mieux que mon vieux PC donc qui était au minimum à 160W


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Il est là youhhhouuuu :love:

Bon voyons voir s'il est sain et sauf !


----------



## bilbobman (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Il est là youhhhouuuu :love:
> 
> Bon voyons voir s'il est sain et sauf !





Je croise les doigts pour toi


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Ecran intact ! c'est vrai que c'est un vrai glaçon waou, on voit même nos traces de doigt sur l'aluminium.

Encore quelques minutes et je vous mets d'autres photos :love:


----------



## Liljah (7 Décembre 2009)

Pour infos, le fait qu'il soit froid comme ça, à l'allumage quels sont les risques avérés?
Et il faut le laisser combien de temps hors du carton avant de procéder à l'allumage?


----------



## wings2 (7 Décembre 2009)

@ Pomme85
Arrête de nous faire saliver.... Je t'en supplie... Je prie pour qu'il arrive avant Noël...


----------



## iJules (7 Décembre 2009)

Félicitations à vous! 
Allez hop champagne!


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Regardez moi cette beauté 

Bon j'attends un petit peu pour l'allumer, je croise les doigts pour qu'il n'y ai pas de problèmes !


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Regardez moi cette beauté



J'aime trop ta table !!!

J'vais être le premier à l'avoir reçu et le dernier à le voir fonctionner 

Evitez le choc thermique et attendez avant de l'allumer, ça sera mieux (mieux vaut prévenir que guérir)


----------



## psykopat (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Ecran intact ! c'est vrai que c'est un vrai glaçon waou, on voit même nos traces de doigt sur l'aluminium.
> 
> Encore quelques minutes et je vous mets d'autres photos :love:


ils les font venir en camion frigorifique ou quoi ?


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> ils les font venir en camion frigorifique ou quoi ?



Les entrepôts sont souvent à 4°C.


----------



## Liljah (7 Décembre 2009)

Mon colis est arrivé et réceptionné 
J'aurai le plaisir de l'ouvrir en début de soirée. :rateau:


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bon, tout à l'air OK, sauf... qu'il a une minuscule bosse sur le coin inférieur droit. Bon, ce n'est pas flagrant et ça ne gène en rien, je n'ai pas envie de le renvoyer et de patienter encore juste pour ça ! Tant pis...


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bon, tout à l'air OK, sauf... qu'il a une minuscule bosse sur le coin inférieur droit. Bon, ce n'est pas flagrant et ça ne gène en rien, je n'ai pas envie de le renvoyer et de patienter encore juste pour ça ! Tant pis...



Si c'est minuscule, je ferais pareil.


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Si c'est minuscule, je ferais pareil.



Oui c'est très léger, mais bon, comme je suis du genre maniaque, ça va me travailler pendant 1 bonne semaine


----------



## iJules (7 Décembre 2009)

ok pour la bosse c'est dommage esthétiquement, mais attention car si bosse = choc = éventuel dommage intérieur.

Même si ce n'est pas le cas, si dans les jours/semaines qui viennent, survient un problème, ils pourraient s'en servir pour ne pas faire marcher la garantie: "L'iMac à reçu un choc chez vous donc nous ne pouvons plus rien pour vous bla bla bla":hein:


----------



## superslick (7 Décembre 2009)

bolox a dit:


> IMac 27" i7 commandé le 05 11 2009 chez MacLine ( Belgique ) et toujours rien en vue
> 
> Le vendeur ne sait pas me donner de date pour le moment...
> 
> ...



Salut Bolox :

Je me trouve exactement dans le même cas de figure que toi:

27" iMac Ci7 2,8GHz/4*2GB/2TB/RAD HD 4850 Wireless Keyb&Mouse
commandé le 10 novembre, et tjs aucune info précise concernant la livraison.

Je suis passé par Macline ne connaissant pas les difficultés rencontrés par Apple pour livrer ses clients. Je commande chez eux via la société pour laquelle je travaille, cela me fais économiser la TVA. Vendredi passé un vendeur de chez macline m'a annoncer 3 semaines de délai à compter de mon appel et m'a dit qu ce devrait etre livré debut Janvier... :mouais: donc cela fera presque 2 mois pour etre livré... Je trouve tout ceci scandaleux. Heureusement je ne me trouve pas dans l'urgence 

27" iMac Ci7 2,8GHz/4*2GB/2TB/RAD HD 4850 Wireless Keyb&Mouse


----------



## kelly72 (7 Décembre 2009)

coucou a tous 
Alors déjà félicitations a tous ceux qui l'on recu aujourd'hui 
Les photos c'est super sympa pour nous faire patienter (ou nous donner encore plus envie)

Moi ca y est ca bouge ( je l'ai peut etre dans la semaine qui sait? ) sur le suivi j'ai: 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)07 Déc. 2009j'attend le TN.


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> ok pour la bosse c'est dommage esthétiquement, mais attention car si bosse = choc = éventuel dommage intérieur.
> 
> Même si ce n'est pas le cas, si dans les jours/semaines qui viennent, survient un problème, ils pourraient s'en servir pour ne pas faire marcher la garantie: "L'iMac à reçu un choc chez vous donc nous ne pouvons plus rien pour vous bla bla bla":hein:



C'est vrai j'y ai pensé... du coup j'hésite, je ne sais pas quoi faire ! Je pense que je vais appeler Apple, je vais leur demander de m'envoyer un autre iMac et une fois que je l'aurais reçu, je renverrais celui que j'ai actuellement... je leur metterais la pression en disant que j'ai déjà attendu assez longtemps que celui-ci soit livré et que si ils sont pas d'accord, je le renvoi et je vais voir ailleurs  on verra si ça passe, ça ne coûte rien d'essayer 

Bon sinon, c'est une bombe cet iMac ! L'écran est magnifique, immense, le son est génial !
Une autre petite photo pour faire patienter les autres, courage, je sais que l'attente est difficile !


----------



## passidyM (7 Décembre 2009)

je l'adore rien à faire


----------



## barbechat (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai l'impression qu'il y a quelques livraisons en ce moment, pour ceux qui ont commandé via l'apple store pouvez vous indiquer votre date de commande et de livraison afin qu'on se rende compte si les délais de l'apple store sont ou non dans les choux.

si les 7 à 10 jours pour expédition sont respecté, en principe ceux qui ont commandé lors du black friday devraient recevoir leur notification cette semaine.


----------



## FredIsaJulie (7 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

iMac i7 8Go RAM + Apple remote + AppleCare commandés le 13/11, reçu aujourd'hui même....

Je fait partie du même lot que mes petits camarades du dessus....que j'ai lu et relu compulssivement jusqu'à maintenant !

Le délais annoncé initialement était le 04/12...3 jours de retard donc.


----------



## djtam64 (7 Décembre 2009)

Salut iMac reçu ce matin enfin!!!!! commandé le 20/11 prévu le 2/3 décembre et reçu le 7.
Bon courage à ceux qui attendent


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

Bon, l'imac 27, c'est rien que du bonheur. Un écran de fou, une rapidité superbe. Par contre, j'ai un problème avec l'isight. Bookpedia ne reconnait pas les codes barre de mes BDs car si je rapproche la BD à la caméra, c'est flou. Y a-t-il un moyen de corriger l'autofocus de la caméra ?


----------



## iTooms (7 Décembre 2009)

Hello les veinards du jour qui ont reçu leurs iMac de la mort qui tue ! 

je suis heureux pour vous ! spécialement pour pomme85 ! (joli le bureau)

de mon côté, rien ne bouge dans le suivit de ma commande, c'est toujours figé sur :

*Pas encore expédiée* (commandé le 27 déc., payé le 1er nov)
Délai estimé d'expédition: *15 Dec, 2009 *
Délai estimé de livraison: *21 Dec, 2009*

j'espère que ça bougera dans la fin de la semaine qui sait ! 
Oh petit papa noel, fait que ça bouge positivement pour mon iMac d'ici la fin de la semaine !:love:

je vais passer le temps en prenant une photo de son futur emplacement ...

a +


----------



## debelix (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour tous ceux qui patientent.

Imac 27 8 gigas apple remote, applecare commandé le 17/11/09 à 23h financé par apple loan (1,9%).
le 18 au matin j'ai envoyé le dossier complet à Sofinco.
Le 18 après midi apple par mail me demandait si j'avais bien envoyé mon dossier. ce que j'avais fait
Le 19 apple me confirmait que ma commande était accepté, expédition prévu le 3/12 réception prévu le 14/12.
le 25/11 mail d'apple qui m'informait que ma commande était parti et que je devrai la recevoir le 4/12.
le 27/11 mail d'apple qui me communique mon numéro de contrat applecare
le 28/11 facture apple recu par mail.
Puis plus rien jusqu'au 2/12 ou en consultant mon suivi je récupère enfin le numéro de tracking UPS. les colis sont à Eindhoven.
Livraison chez moi le 4/12 au matin. Personne à la maison, je leur signifie que je passerai le prendre au dépot le 7/12.
aujourd'hui j'ai récupéré une machine impeccable. Aucun soucis. Début des remboursements le 25/12.

transfert en cours...


----------



## Fredche (7 Décembre 2009)

Hello tout le monde. 

Eh bien il y a eu du mouvement cet aprem. 

iTooms, tu m'enlèves les mots de l'iPhone  :




iTooms a dit:


> Hello les veinards du jour qui ont reçu leurs iMac de la mort qui tue !
> 
> je suis heureux pour vous ! spécialement pour pomme85 ! (joli le bureau)
> 
> ...



Sauf que pour moi, ça DOIT bouger vendredi, puisque départ prévu le 11 !

Puis je dois seulement réaménager l'espace prévu avant de pouvoir prendre une photo ... 

Et une tite pensée pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu leur heureusement événement aujourd'hui ...

Edit: je pensais pouvoir me changer les idées en reprenant le boulot ce matin ... Et tout le monde me demande : 'Alors tu l'as reçu ton joujou ?' Naaaaaaaaaaaan !!! Pas avant le 23 ! Didju !


----------



## DealM (7 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Sauf que pour moi, ça DOIT bouger vendredi, puisque départ prévu le 11 !



Départ prévu le 11 et arrivée le 23 (vu dans ta signature) ???

Etrange, moi j'ai un départ estimé le 11 et réception estimée le 17 :-\



> *Nov 27, 2009 à 12:12 AM GMT    * - Numéro de commande *W91xxx*
> 
> *Pas encore expédiée
> *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Délai estimé d'expédition: 11 Dec, 2009
> Délai estimé de livraison: 17 Dec, 2009


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

petite photo de l'installe, bon, le bureau est très grand mais quand on se met devant....pfffffouuaaaaaa la taille au dessus serait trop grande.
l'image est d'une beauté, j'ai fait tourner transformers en blueray rip (sous windows portable il tournait très mal), sur celui là.......pfffffffffouuuuuuuaaaaaaa!!!!
se sont mes 1ères sur mac et ben j'ai déjà tout oublié de windows. reste plus qu'à virer celui de ma copine et lui acheter un macbook pro!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h54 ----------

mercredi ca marche pas! comment on fait pour mettre une image???? je suis trop une bille!
c'est la puissance du i7 qui me pète les neurones depuis le début d'aprem!


----------



## radamanthys (7 Décembre 2009)

bolox a dit:


> IMac 27" i7 commandé le 05 11 2009 chez MacLine ( Belgique ) et toujours rien en vue
> 
> Le vendeur ne sait pas me donner de date pour le moment...
> 
> ...



Je suis malheureusement dans le même cas que toi, et je vais les voir 2 fois par semaine, ils n'ont pas encore reçu le moindre i7, juste une poignée d'i5 la semaine dernière. Vendredi dernier a cote de moi il y avait un client qui avait commande en octobre son i7 et n'avais toujours aucune nouvelle non plus, alors que son voisin qui avait commande sur le store belge a deja été livre, visiblement Apple fait passer les revendeur en tout dernier. J'imagine qu'apple essaye d'éviter les intermédiaires en défavorisant les revendeeurs delà sorte, le pire c'est que cela marche car si ils n'ont pas de nouvelles de mon i7 cette semaine j'annulerai ma commande,  j'ai eu le tort de vouloir faire vivre les petits revendeurs mais je ne peu pas me permettre d'être place comme un client de seconde zone par apple a cause de ça


----------



## Fredche (7 Décembre 2009)

DealM a dit:


> Départ prévu le 11 et arrivée le 23 (vu dans ta signature) ???
> 
> Etrange, moi j'ai un départ estimé le 11 et réception estimée le 17 :-\



Shuuuut, tu vas me stresser, je vais me plaindre encore plus, crier a l'injustice et devenir insupportable pour mon entourage (encore plus aussi) 

Non, en fait, ça doit être le casque intra que j'ai commandé en même temps... (-25 quand même)
Le colis fera donc sans doute une pause en Hollande.


----------



## jluc59 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pour moi toujour dans l'attente Imac I7 4Go 2T clavier filaire commander chez O2i à lille (revendeur apple) le 10/11 et depuis aucune nouvelle de leur part aucune date. J'espére recevoir ma machine cette semaine en vue des Imac arrivé chez certaines personnes ici (trés comptant pour heux), magasin fermer le lundi. Je vous tiend au courant et croise les doigts.


----------



## Hesp (7 Décembre 2009)

FredIsaJulie a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> iMac i7 8Go RAM + Apple remote + AppleCare commandés le 13/11, reçu aujourd'hui même....
> 
> ...



Même commande que toi, à l'identique : la mienne passée le 27/11 

Si je sais encore bien calculer, entre ta commande et la mienne, il y a 14 jours de différence. Logique 4/12+14 = 18/12 .... Livraison prévue : 28/12.... 

J'arrive toujours pas à digérer.


----------



## j2c (7 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous...
Moi aussi j'ai réceptionné mon iMAC i7 ! 
Enfin, comme je n'étais pas là, je viens tout jsute de le déballer....démarrage ce soir quand les enfants seront calmes !
Une bien belle soirée en eprspective...j'ai pas lu les dernières pages du topic, j'espère que tous les copains du 4 Décembre l'ont bien reçu aujourd'hui !
A+


----------



## jluc59 (7 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Salut à tous...
> Moi aussi j'ai réceptionné mon iMAC i7 !
> Enfin, comme je n'étais pas là, je viens tout jsute de le déballer....démarrage ce soir quand les enfants seront calmes !
> Une bien belle soirée en eprspective...j'ai pas lu les dernières pages du topic, j'espère que tous les copains du 4 Décembre l'ont bien reçu aujourd'hui !
> A+


C une pluie d'Imac I7 quel bonheur


----------



## passidyM (7 Décembre 2009)

MMMMOUUHAHHAHA voudrais voir des photos moi


----------



## Fredche (7 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Salut à tous...
> Moi aussi j'ai réceptionné mon iMAC i7 !
> Enfin, comme je n'étais pas là, je viens tout jsute de le déballer....démarrage ce soir quand les enfants seront calmes !
> Une bien belle soirée en eprspective...j'ai pas lu les dernières pages du topic, j'espère que tous les copains du 4 Décembre l'ont bien reçu aujourd'hui !
> A+



Une bonne nouvelle, une. Et ton ptit WE de 3 jours t'as fait du bien ? Evacuer le stress des TN d'UPS, toussa ... 

Bon amusement ce soir ! 


@Hesp, c'est vrai que t'es plus mal loti que moi ... Et pas de nouvelle de changement de date, rien ? Pfff, dur dur !


----------



## Hesp (7 Décembre 2009)

So---li---da---rité avec --- le ---- black friday ! Solidarité---a---vec----le---black friday !

Le 27 vaincra, le 28 ne passera pas, le 27 vaincra, le 28 ne passera pas !!!

Bou halloween bou ! Bou halloween Bou !


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

je voudrais mettre une photo mais...COMMENT ON FAIT?!!


----------



## passidyM (7 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> je voudrais mettre une photo mais...COMMENT ON FAIT?!!


tu tape sur google hebergeur d'image tu prend n'importe le quelle puis à partir du site tu copie le lien qu'il te passe et la tu le mets dans ton message dans les icones pret de youtube tecil y en a une qui 'appel inserer une image et voila


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, récapitulatif de ma commande :

iMac Core i7 + imprimante : commande validée le 17 novembre, expédiée le 23 novembre, livrée le 7 décembre.

Voilà mon suivi UPS


----------



## Fredche (7 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> je voudrais mettre une photo mais...COMMENT ON FAIT?!!



Je l'ai jamais fait mais, quand tu crées ton message, il y a une icône trombone pour les pièces jointes, choisir ton fichier ou l'url si tu mets la photo sur un hébergeur, faut juste faire attention à la taille du fichier. Je crois que c'est tout.


----------



## pomme85 (7 Décembre 2009)

passidyM a dit:


> tu tape sur google hebergeur d'image tu prend n'importe le quelle puis à partir du site tu copie le lien qu'il te passe et la tu le mets dans ton message dans les icones pret de youtube tecil y en a une qui 'appel inserer une image et voila



Oui ou plus simple, tu met une pièce jointe (ta photo) directement dans ton message, en dessous dans les options supplémentaires.


----------



## Fredche (7 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Oui ou plus simple, tu met une pièce jointe (ta photo) directement dans ton message, en dessous dans les options supplémentaires.



Ah ben oui ... avais pas vu. Comme ça je sais pour quand le mien arrive :style:


----------



## j2c (7 Décembre 2009)

Salut a tous.
Je viens de passer 2h sur mon nouvel iMac ... A regarder les photos de notre weekend. 
Écran splendide... Qui magnifie vraiment les photos . Un vrai bonheur.
Sinon il est silencieux .... Totalement silencieux.
Par contre il chauffe! Le dessus était bien bien chaud.
Voilà pour ce soir.


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

voilà l'image....on va voir si ca marche


----------



## passidyM (7 Décembre 2009)

seb.thor29200 a dit:


> voilà l'image....on va voir si ca marche



ca fonctionne nikel voila

Et merci pour la photo


----------



## seb.thor29200 (7 Décembre 2009)

merci à vous, courage à ceux qui attendent leur bijou!


----------



## j2c (7 Décembre 2009)

Au fait il met 1 grosse minute a démarrer... J'arrive pas a retrouver la combi de touches 
a faire au démarrage pour faire un reset des procédures de démarrage ...qui la connait par cur? Merci d'avance 

Je viens de lire mes pages en retard: 4 i7 réceptionnes si j'ai bien compté! 
Pomme... Réfléchis bien pour ta petite bosse: ça peut pas être du au transport car tas vu la taille des polystyrènes : donc a mon avis c'est juste un petit défaut de pressage ... Nécessite peut être pas un retour et une nouvelle attente ... Surtout si tout le reste est nickel.

Moi j'ai je crois une petite poussière sous le verre ... Je verai demain en pleine Lumière.


----------



## Meven (7 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Au fait il met 1 grosse minute a démarrer....



C'est ce qu'il a mis pour mon premier démarrage, sinon c'est plutôt 10 secondes :love:

Sinon, le clavier avec pavé numérique est vraiment un pur bonheur ! Quel bonheur de taper dessus :rose:

Sinon j'ai toujours on souci avec l'isight. Pas possible de prendre les codes barre de près. C'est flou.

Installation de windows 7 faite par vmware. J'ai joué un peu à Dragon Age Origins en 2560x1440, c'est tripant  (par contre la souris ne se voit pas des masses alors qu'en fenêtré pas de soucis).


----------



## kelly72 (7 Décembre 2009)

Youpiiii, ça y est j'ai mon suivi UPS 
Je peut même dire que ce soir il est a Bruxelles 
Normalement je suis livrée mercredi. Je me sens comme un gosse la veille de Noël. Lol
Je vous tiens au courant. 

En rappel: iMac Core i7 + 4 x2 giga ram+ remote+ Aperture 2+ adaptateur vesa
commandé le 26/ 11 expédié le 30/11 et reçu ( normalement ) le 09/12


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Sinon j'ai toujours on souci avec l'isight. Pas possible de prendre les codes barre de près. C'est flou.


Tu as dépassé la distance minimale...


----------



## iJules (8 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de flipper a mort!
Dans mon lit a 4h30, je vérifie depuis mon iPhone le tracking UPS car la livraison est prévue aujourd'hui. Jusqu'à hier soir 22h toujours prévue le 8/11. Mais la je viens de voir reprogrammé le 9/11. De plus le colis a quitté chilly cette nuit.  Je me voyais déjà faire un scandale auprès d'eux car j'ai decalle tout mes rdv pro a mercredi pour pouvoir être la. Quelques minutes plus tard je vérifie encore et le site a été mis a jour.  Arrivée a Lesquin au centre UPS a 4h30 et en livraison depuis 4h54 et date refixée a aujourd'hui! Ouf! Sûrement parce que j'ai consulté le site pendant la MAJ.


----------



## Meven (8 Décembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu as dépassé la distance minimale...



Donc avec les nouveaux iMac Bookpedia et Dvdpedia sont inutilisables ? Bravo Apple ! Je les appelle ce matin pour en savoir plus


----------



## Fredche (8 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Je viens de flipper a mort!
> Dans mon lit a 4h30, je vérifie depuis mon iPhone le tracking UPS




Moui, à 4h30 ...  ... dans ton lit avec l'iPhone, ça devient grave 
En plus ça a failli tourner en cauchemar, qui termine heureusement en bonne nouvelle ! 
Perso, j'espère qu'à partir du 21 je ferai toujours mes nuits complètes ! :sleep:
Pas sûr ... 

Bonne chance à tous pour aujourd'hui !


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

Ce matin bonne nouvelle en me levant :
EYZIN CEDEX, LYON, FR	08/12/2009	5:34	EN COURS DE LIVRAISON

Si la livraison se confirme, ça donnera ça en terme de timing
23/11 : Commande sur l'apple store
27:11 : Envoi depuis la Chine
04/12 : Prise en charge par UPS
08/12 : Livraison

La journée va être longue


----------



## iJules (8 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> Ce matin bonne nouvelle en me levant :
> EYZIN CEDEX, LYON, FR    08/12/2009    5:34    EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
> 
> Si la livraison se confirme, ça donnera ça en terme de timing
> ...



Pareil, j'attends le mien aujourd'hui!
Hey Lille Vs Lyon c'était le match de foot de ce WE (4 - 3 pour Lille ;-)).
La revanche sur le premier qui sera livré de son iMac


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Pareil, j'attends le mien aujourd'hui!
> Hey Lille Vs Lyon c'était le match de foot de ce WE (4 - 3 pour Lille ;-)).
> La revanche sur le premier qui sera livré de son iMac



La différence c'est que ce soir il y aura 2 heureux (si tout va bien)


----------



## iJules (8 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> La différence c'est que ce soir il y aura 2 heureux (si tout va bien)



Si tout va bien oui.
J'ai un peu peur à force de lire les messages de ceux qui ont un pépin sur leur iMac


----------



## Hesp (8 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> Ce matin bonne nouvelle en me levant :
> EYZIN CEDEX, LYON, FR    08/12/2009    5:34    EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
> 
> Si la livraison se confirme, ça donnera ça en terme de timing
> ...




C'était quoi comme machine que tu as commandé ?

Avec accessoires ?


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> C'était quoi comme machine que tu as commandé ?
> 
> Avec accessoires ?



imac 27" i7, conf de base
J'ai juste pris l'apple care.


----------



## Meven (8 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> J'ai un peu peur à force de lire les messages de ceux qui ont un pépin sur leur iMac



Mais non, mais non. Hier, on a tous eu un extraordinaire iMac (Pomme a eu une légère bosse, mais rien de grave).

C'est vraiment que du bonheur! Et je ne regrette pas du tout le clavier avec pavé numérique. Mais quel bonheur !!!


----------



## iTooms (8 Décembre 2009)

Hesp, toujours pas de changement dans le suivit de ta commande ? 
Moi rien ne change ... Je minquiette presque !!!
C'est stressant


----------



## Hesp (8 Décembre 2009)

Toujours rien, suis vissé sur Apple Order Status. 

Toujours pas reçu de mail comme promis pour lundi.

Je vais appeler ce matin du boulot pour avoir plus d'infos.

Je commence à 

Sur un autre topic macgen, même config avec 2T de disque dur :



> Commande le 14 [novembre], arrive le 27 alors qu'il etait prevu une semaine plus tard.
> la dessus, je m'estime chanceux.


----------



## iJules (8 Décembre 2009)

UPS en bas de chez moi dans la rue!
J'espère que c'est le bon camion!


----------



## pomme85 (8 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> UPS en bas de chez moi dans la rue!
> J'espère que c'est le bon camion!





Bon en ce qui me concerne, j'ai appelé le SAV d'Apple pour la petite bosse. On me renvoi un iMac tout neuf et une fois que je l'aurais reçu je renvoi celui que j'ai actuellement  parfait ! Au moins je ne serais pas sans Mac pendant un temps  Espérons que le nouveau ne pose pas de problème non plus


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> UPS en bas de chez moi dans la rue!
> J'espère que c'est le bon camion!


 
Je ne sais pas si iJules l'a reçu avant moi, mais là il vient tout juste d'arrivé 
Déballage en cours, je prends quelques photos


----------



## iJules (8 Décembre 2009)

Bon et bien un iMac de plus!
Visuellement au déballage, tout est ok.
J'attends qu'il se réchauffe un peu pour le démarrer car ce n'est pas exagéré, il est très très froid!


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

tout pareil, carton nickel, pas de bobo apparent
j'attends qu'il monte en température et c'est parti 

premiere impression en le sortant du carton : bof pas si grand que ça (le carton est assez impressionant  ) puis je le pose sur le bureau et en fait il est juste énorme 

j'ai hate de le démarrer :rateau:


----------



## naruto10 (8 Décembre 2009)

commande depuis le 30 novembre vers 10h d'un i5 quad + remote....
toujours rien sur suivi commande !!! :mouais:


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

naruto10 a dit:


> commande depuis le 30 novembre vers 10h d'un i5 quad + remote....
> toujours rien sur suivi commande !!! :mouais:



tu as une commande existante quand même ?
si c'est le cas, c'est sans doute normal, pour moi rien n'avait bougé entre le 23/11 et le 04/12
sinon ça vaut peut être le coup de passer un petit coup de fil


----------



## Fredche (8 Décembre 2009)

Aaaah ! Et deux heureux de plus, félicitations. 

Donnez nous des nouvelles une fois qu'ils sont chauds 

Pas d'autres arrivées prévues aujourd'hui je crois ? Bah, c'est déjà pas mal ...


----------



## Meven (8 Décembre 2009)

On ne s'en lasse pas de cet iMac. Tout est prêt à l'emploi, j'ai enfin tout mis (Jeux, application, mails, finance, etc).

Un vrai bonheur cet iMac ! Et le passage du PC au MAC... :love:


----------



## pomme85 (8 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> On ne s'en lasse pas de cet iMac. Tout est prêt à l'emploi, j'ai enfin tout mis (Jeux, application, mails, finance, etc).
> 
> Un vrai bonheur cet iMac ! Et le passage du PC au MAC... :love:



Et les photos alors ? allez hop, au boulot !


----------



## j2c (8 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> On ne s'en lasse pas de cet iMac. Tout est prêt à l'emploi, j'ai enfin tout mis (Jeux, application, mails, finance, etc).
> 
> Un vrai bonheur cet iMac ! Et le passage du PC au MAC... :love:


 
T'es un rapide....
je viens à peine de configurer mon mail....
Autant j'aimais pas Safari sur PC (essayé il y a bien 3 ans aussi)...autant j'ai tout de suite accroché sur Mac....sauf la création d'onglet...ils auraient pu mettre une petite icone plutot que Pomme-T comme raccourci clavier.

sinon depuis la reset PRAM....environ 25 sec pour s'ouvrir...et 10 sec pour se fermer ....Ca change du PC !!!! pourvu que ça dure!


----------



## pomme85 (8 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> T'es un rapide....
> je viens à peine de configurer mon mail....
> Autant j'aimais pas Safari sur PC (essayé il y a bien 3 ans aussi)...autant j'ai tout de suite accroché sur Mac....sauf la création d'onglet...ils auraient pu mettre une petite icone plutot que Pomme-T comme raccourci clavier.
> 
> sinon depuis la reset PRAM....environ 25 sec pour s'ouvrir...et 10 sec pour se fermer ....Ca change du PC !!!! pourvu que ça dure!



Il y en a un... tout à droite, un petit +


----------



## jluc59 (8 Décembre 2009)

Pour moi je vient de telephoné chez mon revendeur à lille qui me dit toujour qu'il n'a pas d'infos et il confirme que mon I7 n'est meme pas parti de chez apple .  aprés 1 mois  en plus lorsque je lui demande d'annulé ma commande il dit que c'est pas possible parsque j'ai donner 500e d'acompte c un truc de fou et que sont responsable va me rappeler cette aprés midi.  et bin je croi que je suis pas là de l'avoir mon imac  je vous tiend au courant.


----------



## iJules (8 Décembre 2009)

Bon et bien mes premières impressions:
- Ecran somptueux! Je redécouvre mes photos!
- Pour le son je suis déçu. Je m'attendais à mieux. l'iMac mérite selon moi un kit d'enceinte externe. 
-reset PRAM et je suis passé de 1 minute à 30 secondes en démarrage

pour l'instant aucun souci à signaler

Courage pour ceux qui attendent


----------



## Ya-Nike-971 (8 Décembre 2009)

Salut a tous,

Content pour tous ceux qui ont reçu leur i7, MBP ou MB. 

Je suis un switcheur (comme pas mal d'entre vous ici). Cela fait bien DEUX mois que je scrute ce forum et d'autres forums mac,  et un peu plus de deux semaines que je suis quotidiennement ce topic...

Comme le veut la 'tradition" de ce thread, je vous donne mes dates de commande, confirmation etc..

*19 Novembre *: Commande sur Apple on campus par téléphone (financement 1,9%) d'un imac i7+ Apple Remote + iWork 09 family (j'ai merdé car il y aura une new version en janvier )

*26 Novembre :* validation de la commande

*04 Décembre :* Expéditio depuis la Chine

Etat du suivi Apple à ce jour :

_État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	*09 Déc. 2009 *_

Livraison estimée *avant ou le 17 Décembre.*

Alors si j'ai bien compris le processus, mon iMac va rejoindre la remote au pays-bas le* 9 Décembre* et partir tous les deux dans le petit camion UPS et arrivez chez moi  vers le *11 Décembre*.

Je suis en région parisienne pour info.

Pour le moment je n'ai donc toujours pas de TN, surement demain une fois le colis pris en charge par UPS en Hollande.

Et puis avec toutes ces réceptions ces derniers jours il faut bien remplacer ces heureux par des moins heureux qui trépignent d'impatience.lol


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

J'y ai passé mon après midi : j'ai choisi de faire une install à la mano alors que j'aurais pu faire une install à partir de mon MBP
c'était pour faire durer le plaisir

1ere impression : écran magnifique, tout tourne nickel. pas de vitre brisée, pas de disque dur qui fait du bruit, température normale au bout de 3h, pas de pixel mort
la nouvelle mouse est bien agréable, ayant un iphone je trouve naturel les gestes
bref que du bonheur

dès que je trouve comment on insère une image je mets à jour ce post 
=> Voila c'est fait


----------



## passidyM (8 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> J'y ai passé mon après midi : j'ai choisi de faire une install à la mano alors que j'aurais pu faire une install à partir de mon MBP
> c'était pour faire durer le plaisir
> 
> 1ere impression : écran magnifique, tout tourne nickel. pas de vitre brisée, pas de disque dur qui fait du bruit, température normale au bout de 3h, pas de pixel mort
> ...



voila la solution pour les photos 

tu tapes sur google hebergeur d'image tu prend n'importe le quelle puis à partir du site tu copie le lien qu'il te passe et la tu le mets dans ton message dans les icones pret de youtube tecil y en a une qui 'appel inserer une image et voila


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

passidyM a dit:


> voila la solution pour les photos
> 
> tu tapes sur google hebergeur d'image tu prend n'importe le quelle puis à partir du site tu copie le lien qu'il te passe et la tu le mets dans ton message dans les icones pret de youtube tecil y en a une qui 'appel inserer une image et voila



merci, sinon quelqu'un avait posté une solution en utilisant les pièces jointes : c'est ce que j'ai fait et ça marche nickel


----------



## passidyM (8 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> merci, sinon quelqu'un avait posté une solution en utilisant les pièces jointes : c'est ce que j'ai fait et ça marche nickel



Oui plus facile ;D


----------



## barbechat (8 Décembre 2009)

une question, j'ai commandé en plus de mon i5 100% standard la télécommande, selon vous si j'annule celle-ci (la télécommande) est-ce que le traitement livraison de l'imac pourrai être un peu plus rapide?

merci

a+


----------



## passidyM (8 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> une question, j'ai commandé en plus de mon i5 100% standard la télécommande, selon vous si j'annule celle-ci (la télécommande) est-ce que le traitement livraison de l'imac pourrai être un peu plus rapide?
> 
> merci
> 
> a+


je ne pense pas


----------



## Liljah (8 Décembre 2009)

Dès que je peux je mettrai des photos également.
Déjà en boot camp windows 7 également, tout fonctionne parfaitement sauf ma carte son qui à chaque redemarrage ne fonctionne plus, je me pencherai dessus ce soir.

Tout est nickel, pas de pixel mort, dalle impeccable et aucun bruit.
Le seul truc désagréable c'est l'électricité statique qui se forme quand on nettoie l'écran avec le chiffon qu'on nous fournis et ça fait mal aux mains 

Je dois juste prendre l'habitude de ne pas poser mon majeur sur la mouse afin de ne pas faire de scroll involontaire.


----------



## passidyM (8 Décembre 2009)

Liljah a dit:


> Dès que je peux je mettrai des photos également.
> Déjà en boot camp windows 7 également, tout fonctionne parfaitement sauf ma carte son qui à chaque redemarrage ne fonctionne plus, je me pencherai dessus ce soir.
> 
> Tout est nickel, pas de pixel mort, dalle impeccable et aucun bruit.
> ...


je suis jaloux pfff


----------



## pomme85 (8 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> une question, j'ai commandé en plus de mon i5 100% standard la télécommande, selon vous si j'annule celle-ci (la télécommande) est-ce que le traitement livraison de l'imac pourrai être un peu plus rapide?
> 
> merci
> 
> a+



Si l'iMac est commandé seul, la livraison se fera plus rapidement (moins d'une semaine contre 2 en moyenne si on commande qqch en plus)


----------



## Meven (8 Décembre 2009)

Psykopat, change moi tout de suite ton papier paint 

Surtout que tu en as de somptueux par défaut ! Mais le Snow Leopard par exemple :love:


----------



## psykopat (8 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Psykopat, change moi tout de suite ton papier paint
> 
> Surtout que tu en as de somptueux par défaut ! Mais le Snow Leopard par exemple :love:


Pour l'appart j'y peux pas grand chose : je suis en location et trop la flemme de refaire le bureau 
Pour l'imac, il est pas resté bien longtemps....


----------



## Hesp (8 Décembre 2009)

Et bien je me sens bien con.

1) Pas reçu d'email pour m'expliquer le retard et ma situation comme l'employée de l'apple store en ligne s'était engagée à faire. (Elle a bien souligné au téléphone : "Je vais noter que je dois vous envoyer un mail lundi dans mon *iPhone*, apparament elle ne sait pas l'utiliser ou la technologie est défectueuse (faire une promo d'un appareil apple et se merder après coup, ça fait sale). J'aurais préféré son *iFficacité*... 

2) On m'annonce qu'ils ont eu des difficultés à l'usine, que c'est bien l'i7 qui a posé problème, d'où le retard d'expédition.

3) Je mentionne à nouveau ce forum, en expliquant qu'une personne de la même ville que moi, même config, devrait le recevoir le 21 décembre (rappel ---> commande le 27 novembre). La personne me dit qu'ils doivent merger remote control et apple care.

Je dis à cette personne que nous avons les mêmes délais d'expédition (gros doute de l'employé au téléphone par rapport à l'argument de l'i7). J'explique que j'avais demandé une commande séparée la semaine dernière entre remote - apple care - i7, histoire de ne pas être pénalisé à la livraison. On m'avait répondu (la semaine dernière), que c'était l'i7 qui posait problème et que ça ne valait pas la peine de le faire.

Aujourd'hui, l'employé se rend compte que le retard est dans la livraison, pas l'expédition.

Il se rend compte qu'effectivement une commande séparée m'aurait fait gagner du temps. 

---> Argument, c'est risqué si on fait une commande séparée maintenant (alors que l'ordi n'est toujours pas expédié), car ça reviendrait à retraiter tout mon dossier et du coup, perdre du temps...

4) Il me dit que la livraison sur France bla bla bla... Je le coupe directe et lui explique que je suis en Suisse... Gros malaise, rire nerveux... Je craque, je me mare aussi (je soupçonnais déjà lors de mon appel de la semaine passée que j'avais affaire à un français, comme il y en a pas mal dans la région, me suis dit, ok, un français qui bosse sur Suisse, rien d'extraordinaire)... Le type m'explique que tout les appels sont centralisés sur France (Belgique aussi, c'est renvoyé sur France). Donc j'ai affaire à un type qui a de la peine à estimer les envois sur Suisse... Ça, déjà, pas terroche...

5) Au final, discussion bien sympathique avec une personne chargée de répéter bêtement ce qu'on lui a appris. Je ne leur téléphone pas pour qu'on me rassure (bien qu'il l'ai fait en me disant que les délais sont censés être large pour que les personnes reçoivent leur matos plus rapidement et ne s'amusent pas à téléphoner pour les emmerder - sous-entendu). Mais bel et bien parce qu'ils sont à côté de la plaque dans leur organisation et que je suis sûr qu'il y a un moyen simple d'accélérer le processus.

6) La première personne qui a traité mon appel m'a demandé mon numéro de commande ainsi que l'indicatif de la région où je vie. Il a ouvert un dossier, sa première réaction était : ok c'est pas normal... il a fait son boulot, a envoyé un mail à ses supérieurs pour accélérer le truc.

les 2 autres que j'ai eu après coup ne m'ont rien demandé...

Conclusion ) Bonne première impression qui s'est super vite dégradée... Sensation de façade de professionnalisme au final. C'est un produit qui coûte cher, la qualité doit être aussi dans le service. Notez, je suis peut-être tombé sur deux glands et j'ai pas eu de pot.


----------



## Fredche (8 Décembre 2009)

Ouf, rentré du boulot, 

donc aujourd'hui : 2 bonnes nouvelles :style:, mini-tuto pour mettre les photos , quelques petits nouveaux dans le coin  (bienvenue à eux), et puis quelques mauvaises nouvelles aussi ... 

Je pense surtout à toi Hesp, parce que pour moi, c'est vraiment la première personne que tu as eu au téléphone qui est finalement une grosse gourde ! Soit elle agissait tel qu'elle l'avait dit (mail, toussa), soit elle ne te déconseillait pas de refaire une commande séparée pour la remote et l'apple care. Et au final tu aurais été gagnant (ou moins perdant en tout cas ...).

Alors celle-là si je la croise je la :casse: pour toi !


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Donc avec les nouveaux iMac Bookpedia et Dvdpedia sont inutilisables ? Bravo Apple ! Je les appelle ce matin pour en savoir plus



C'était une question en fait... mais tu as essayé en reculant un peu... normalement ces logiciels sont capables quand même de lire le code barre.


----------



## Meven (8 Décembre 2009)

Oui NightWalker, j'ai essayé, et une seule fois ça a marché. Sinon, toujours rouge que je sois loin ou prêt. Alors que sur le Macbook Pro de ma femme, aucun problèmes !


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Oui NightWalker, j'ai essayé, et une seule fois ça a marché. Sinon, toujours rouge que je sois loin ou prêt. Alors que sur le Macbook Pro de ma femme, aucun problèmes !



Il vaut mieux créer un topic indépendant dans... j'hésite entre Périphériques et Vidéo ?
Tu as le même résultat avec PhotoBooth ? quelle est la distance minimale à la quelle la mise au point auto de l'iSight fonctionne ?


----------



## Meven (9 Décembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu as le même résultat avec PhotoBooth ? quelle est la distance minimale à la quelle la mise au point auto de l'iSight fonctionne ?



La distance minimale à l'air d'être 50cm. Le code barre est bien trop petit pour qu'il le voit.

Bon qui va recevoir son joujou aujourd'hui ?

Je vous ai déjà dit le clavier est un vrai bonheur ?


----------



## Fredche (9 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Je vous ai déjà dit le clavier est un vrai bonheur ?



Je crois oui, nan ? 

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est terrible. Je l'ai depuis que la carte Bluetooth de mon G5 a lâché. Et je ne peux plus m'en passer. Dur dur quand je suis au boulot sur mon claver Dell ... 

Bon, et donc, qui aujourd'hui ?


----------



## j2c (9 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Il y en a un... tout à droite, un petit +


 
je l'avais pas vu ! Merci Pomme, bien vu Apple!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------




iJules a dit:


> Bon et bien mes premières impressions:
> - Ecran somptueux! Je redécouvre mes photos!
> - Pour le son je suis déçu. Je m'attendais à mieux. l'iMac mérite selon moi un kit d'enceinte externe.
> -reset PRAM et je suis passé de 1 minute à 30 secondes en démarrage
> ...


 
je trouve le son très bon moi....
concernant la chauffe, c'est bizarre le premier jour, les deux premières heures, le haut était super chaud...et plus maintenant meme après plusieurs heures...si on colle son oreille, on entend et surtout on sent l'air chaud être expulsé...donc les ventilateurs sont en marche et la température du haut du cadre en alu est tout à fait normal (tiède).


----------



## iJules (9 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> je l'avais pas vu ! Merci Pomme, bien vu Apple!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------
> 
> ...



Pour préciser mon opinion sur le son de l'iMac: 
Soyons clair, le son n'est pas nul. Il est plutôt correct pour du son sortant de haut parleurs miniatures et internes.
Ma déception vient du fait qu'un écran que je qualifie de haut de gamme, n'a pas le son qu'il mérite. C'est comme votre télé écran géant avec les hauts parleurs intégrés, ça suffit mais ça ne remplace pas de vraies enceintes.
Clairement, écouter de la musique en fond sonore tout en surfant ou travaillant, ok, mais je me vois mal regarder un DVD, jouer à un jeu, diffuser de la musique chez moi avec l'iMac. 
Sauf à acheter un bon petit kit d'enceinte 2.1, je continuerai d'écouter ma musique sur ma chaine hifi, de regarder mes DVD sur ma TV.
voila!


----------



## kelly72 (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous 

Et voilà aujourd'hui c'est le grand jour pour moi, mon colis est arrivé au Mans ce matin donc je l'attend avec impatience 

Je vous tiens au courant et je viendrais mettre des photos dès que je peut


----------



## JuL67 (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! J'était tellement en extase devant mon iMac que je n'ai pas pris le temps de poster ^^. 

Jai donc recu la bete lundi à 11h mais je n'ais put l'ouvrir que le soir. Je n'ai pas encore eu beaucoup de temps pour pouvoirs le tester en profondeur mais mes premières impressions sont très bonnes.

Pas d'ecran brisé, ni de sursaut d'ecran ni de problemes avec flash ni de grésillement etc... RAS pour le moment, pourvu que ca dure !

Je suis sur mon iPhone là donc je vouz posterai un petit roman sur mes impressions ce soir et j'ai une petite flopée de photos aussi . 

Félicitation à tous les collègues qui l'ont recus et courage à ceux qui sont encore dans l'attente ! On est tous passé par là mais ca en vaut la peine !


----------



## psykopat (9 Décembre 2009)

Après une journée d'usage je suis toujours sous le charme.
Pour l'instant pas vraiment l'occasion de tester le puissance de la bête, sauf sous Parallel ou les temps de démarrage n'ont rien à voir avec mon MBP. La première fois j'ai cru à un bug tellement j'étais étonné qu'il soit déjà lancé


----------



## Laurentg20 (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme de nombreuses personnes, je suis en attente de ma commande. Contrairement au titre de la discussion, il s'agit d'un I5, commandé le 26 novembre chez Macline à Bruxelles.
De report en report, je n'ai finalement plus aucune idée de la date de rentrée des commandes (les vendeurs non plus d'ailleurs).
Si je peux comprendre des retards de production ou de livraison, je trouve étonnant qu'une marque telle que Apple laisse les revendeurs sans données pour les clients.
A force de lire les messages des chanceux ayant réceptionné leurs colis, je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait de commander sur le Store sans penser à faire vivre les commerçants.
Sur Pixmania, ils sont prévus pour le... 5 janvier!
Nouveau "futur"utilisateur Mac, je pensais profiter des congés de fin d'année pour m'initier...
Il ne reste que MacGénération pour me former en attendant.


----------



## Meven (9 Décembre 2009)

JuL67 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ! J'était tellement en extase devant mon iMac que je n'ai pas pris le temps de poster ^^.



Oh que je te comprends ! Un vrai bonheur !!!

Je viens de recevoir mon onduleur (un MGE eaton ellipse 1100 MAX).

Il est bien trop grand (650w), mais c'est pas grave.

J'ai testé mon wattmètre pendant 3 jours. De base : 150-160 w.Pleine intensité : 262w. Je comprends pas où sont les 370w annoncé ?


----------



## superslick (9 Décembre 2009)

Laurentg20 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme de nombreuses personnes, je suis en attente de ma commande. Contrairement au titre de la discussion, il s'agit d'un I5, commandé le 26 novembre chez Macline à Bruxelles.
> De report en report, je n'ai finalement plus aucune idée de la date de rentrée des commandes (les vendeurs non plus d'ailleurs).
> ...




Je me trouve exactement dans le même cas de figure que toi:

27" iMac Ci7 2,8GHz/4*2GB/2TB/RAD HD 4850 Wireless Keyb&Mouse
commandé le 10 novembre, et tjs aucune info précise concernant la livraison.

Je suis passé par Macline ne connaissant pas les difficultés rencontrés par Apple pour livrer ses clients. Je commande chez eux via la société pour laquelle je travaille, cela me fais économiser la TVA. Vendredi passé un vendeur de chez macline m'a annoncer 3 semaines de délai à compter de mon appel et m'a dit qu ce devrait etre livré debut Janvier...  donc cela fera presque 2 mois pour etre livré... Je trouve tout ceci scandaleux. Heureusement je ne me trouve pas dans l'urgence


----------



## Laurentg20 (9 Décembre 2009)

superslick a dit:


> Je me trouve exactement dans le même cas de figure que toi:
> 
> 27" iMac Ci7 2,8GHz/4*2GB/2TB/RAD HD 4850 Wireless Keyb&Mouse
> commandé le 10 novembre, et tjs aucune info précise concernant la livraison.
> ...




D'après une source Macline, rupture de stock pour l'Europe entière. Livraison peut-être fin décembre.
J'ai posé la question de savoir si je l'aurais plus rapidement via le store, réponse non (évidemment ) car la rupture concerne le store également.
Bref, j'attends...


----------



## psykopat (9 Décembre 2009)

Laurentg20 a dit:


> D'après une source Macline, rupture de stock pour l'Europe entière. Livraison peut-être fin décembre.
> J'ai posé la question de savoir si je l'aurais plus rapidement via le store, réponse non (évidemment ) car la rupture concerne le store également.
> Bref, j'attends...


Sur la rupture de stock sur le store je doute fortement : ils arrivent au compte goutte mais ils arrivent quand même (et pour ma part dans les délais qui m'ont été annoncés à la commande, soit de l'ordre de 3 semaines au total).
Peu de commerçant sont prêts à t'envoyer chez la concurrence (qui en l'occurrence est aussi leur fournisseur).....


----------



## DealM (9 Décembre 2009)

Mais mais mais ! Quel est donc ce mail qui fait vibrer mon iPhone ce jour ?


"Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant 
votre commande W91xxxxxx sur l'Apple Store.
Votre commande a été expédiée le *09.12.2009*. Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le *81xxxxxxxxx*.Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *16.12.2009*."

Sympa, deux jours d'avance pour l'envoi, par contre, qu'un jour d'avance estimé à la réception. Pourvu qu'il arrive vite, trèèèèèès viiiiiiiiite !!!

EDIT : Je viens d'aller sur le site d'UPS, et y'a une info qui me laisse songeur...
Date de livraison reprogrammée : 11/12/2009
Euh, c'est possible ça ? Sachant qu'en historique pour le moment j'ai ça :
SHANGHAI,                                                                  CN                                                                                                              09/12/2009                                                                   12:04                                                  LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
CN                                                                                                              09/12/2009                                                                   1:00                                                  INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                         
Vous pensez que je vais le recevoir quand à peu près ?


----------



## Hesp (9 Décembre 2009)

Faut compter un à 2 jours Shang - Hollande. Après quelques jours Hollande jusqu'à chez toi.

Sauf erreur


----------



## Ya-Nike-971 (9 Décembre 2009)

DealM a dit:


> Mais mais mais ! Quel est donc ce mail qui fait vibrer mon iPhone ce jour ?
> 
> 
> "Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant
> ...



Salut,

Comment fais-tu pour avoir le suivi UPS ? car j'ai ce numéro d'expédition 81xxxxxxxx depuis le *4.12.09* et j'ai jamais réussi à avoir un suivi via le site d'UPS...

Et ma commande doit partir des Pays-Bas aujourd'hui et toujours pas de TN en 1Zxxxxxx 

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## jluc59 (9 Décembre 2009)

Commande d'un I7 4Go 2T  chez O2i (un revendeur) à lille le 10/11, hiere je téléphone donc aprés 1 mois d'attente pour avoir des nouvelles et là  pas de délai ni d'explication  si ce n'est que la chaine des I7 est arreter d'aprés heux :afraid:n'importe quoi:afraid:.  Donc je demande l'annulation de ma commande et pour le momment j'attend de leur nouvelles. Hiere je repasse commande mai sur apple store et là je me retrouve aujourd'hui avec une économi de 100e environ sur ma config une confirmation de commande une date d'expédition pour le 22/12 et une livraison prévu pour le 04 janvier. Et là au moin je peux suivre l'évolution. Je croi que les revendeurs nous disent n'inporte quoi pour nous faire patienter et que mème heux n'ont aucune idées de la suirte de événement. Je vous tiens au courant biensur.


----------



## psykopat (9 Décembre 2009)

Ya-Nike-971 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comment fais-tu pour avoir le suivi UPS ? car j'ai ce numéro d'expédition 81xxxxxxxx depuis le *4.12.09* et j'ai jamais réussi à avoir un suivi via le site d'UPS...
> 
> ...



En gros ton mac part de shangai pour la hollande 
là il fait les coffe shop quelques jours avant d'être pris en charge par UPS (je crois que cela avait pris 3,4 jours pour moi)

à partir de là ton numéro est activé chez UPS et tu peux faire le suivi.


----------



## Ya-Nike-971 (9 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> En gros ton mac part de shangai pour la hollande
> là il fait les coffe shop quelques jours avant d'être pris en charge par UPS (je crois que cela avait pris 3,4 jours pour moi)
> 
> à partir de là ton numéro est activé chez UPS et tu peux faire le suivi.



Merci psykopat,

J'ai eu l'Apple Store au tel et j'ai eu une précision sur les numeros de suivi. En fait quand on commande que le mac on peut suivre le colis depuis le depart de la chine comme DealM. Mais des qu'il y a un accessoire alors on peut suivre qu'a partir de la hollande...

Donc dans mon cas il faut que j'attende gentillement le TN en 1Zxxxxxxx qui devrait etre dispo aujourd'hui ou demain selon le mec de l'AS.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Et pendant ce temps là, toujours pas un 27 pouces ou une magic mouse dans les magasins de la région et comme je ne suis pas du genre à dépenser 2000 euros sans avoir vu ce que j'achetz, la commande attendra.


----------



## radamanthys (9 Décembre 2009)

Laurentg20 a dit:


> D'après une source Macline, rupture de stock pour l'Europe entière. Livraison peut-être fin décembre.
> J'ai posé la question de savoir si je l'aurais plus rapidement via le store, réponse non (évidemment ) car la rupture concerne le store également.
> Bref, j'attends...



également commandé via MacLine (i7 et apple care), mais je crois que demain je vais aller annuler ma commande soit disant livrée avant fin novembre ...


----------



## kelly72 (9 Décembre 2009)

coucou tout le monde

Alors ca y est moi je l'ai recu ce matin et j'ai passé la journée a explorer.
Premiére impretion: Il est magnifique
Sinon pas de mauvaise surprise pour l'instant donc tout va pour le mieu 
Bon je vous laisse une tite photo prise avec l'iphone 

Voir la pièce jointe 23272


----------



## psykopat (9 Décembre 2009)

kelly72 a dit:


> coucou tout le monde
> 
> Alors ca y est moi je l'ai recu ce matin et j'ai passé la journée a explorer.
> Premiére impretion: Il est magnifique
> ...



tu feras gaffe, l'écran de l'imac quand il est éteint ça fait mirroir : on te voit sur ta photo


----------



## Hesp (9 Décembre 2009)

Ca fait très miroir quand même

[Edit : bon bah je passe à +1, pas lu ta réponse....]


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2009)

Moi je dis photo à refaire... on ne te voit pas assez


----------



## Fredche (9 Décembre 2009)

kelly72 a dit:


> coucou tout le monde
> 
> Alors ca y est moi je l'ai recu ce matin et j'ai passé la journée a explorer.
> Premiére impretion: Il est magnifique
> ...




Super! 

Pour les reflets dans les écrans, c'est bien, on voit toute la pièce comme ça. 
Attention quand même à ceux ou celles qui ont commandé un IMac, qui se baladent nu(e)s à la maison et qui posteraient ici les photos de l'engin (euh ... le Mac bien sûr)  ...

Sinon apparemment, tu étais la seule bonne nouvelle de la journée. C'est déjà ça. 
Le reste de la semaine va être assez calme également si j'ai bonne mémoire.

Pour ceux qui ont commandé chez MacLine, à vous de voir, je ne sais pas trop ce que je ferais dans cette situation, ne pas les lâcher puisqu'ils n'y peuvent pas grand chose ou annuler et commander sur le store (sachant que mon G5 20" est toujours opérationnel). Honnêtement , je n'en sais rien...


----------



## DealM (9 Décembre 2009)

Voilà mes suivis en ce qui me concerne, j'arrive pas trop à les décrypter pour le moment, je vais attendre demain, voir comment ça évolue
Je vois le bout du tunnel en tout cas !!!

edit : pourquoi j'ai un message des douanes de cologne en allemagne, et juste après une lecture au départ de shangai ?


----------



## kelly72 (10 Décembre 2009)

Mrd, j'avai pas fait attention ( je l'ai prise vite fait avec l'iPhone) 
Demain j'essaye de vous en mettre d'autre prise avec le numérique ( et je ferai attention aux reflets lol)

En tout cas je le redit il est super et l'attente vaut le coût.
Courage a ceux que ne l'on pas encore.


----------



## Fredche (10 Décembre 2009)

DealM a dit:


> Voilà mes suivis en ce qui me concerne, j'arrive pas trop à les décrypter pour le moment, je vais attendre demain, voir comment ça évolue
> Je vois le bout du tunnel en tout cas !!!
> 
> edit : pourquoi j'ai un message des douanes de cologne en allemagne, et juste après une lecture au départ de shangai ?



Pas de panique, ton colis est parti de shangai, et les informations pour le dédouanement ont été transmismes à Cologne. 

Ça voudrait donc dire que ton colis va passer par l'Allemagne et pas par les Pays-Bas. 

De mon côté, bonne surprise ce matin . J'attends le train, j'en profite pour lire mes mails et ... IMac expédié ! 1 jour d'avance donc ! Bonheur. 

Arrivée prévue le 22 au lieu du 23. C'est toujours ça de pris et surtout ça m'arrange. Je dois récupérer mon papounet à l'hôpital le 23 après une opération au cur.

Pas trop de rejouissances... On a déjà vu pas mal de choses ici.  :mouais:


----------



## Meven (10 Décembre 2009)

A qui le tour aujourd'hui ? 

Kelly trop bien :love:


----------



## naruto10 (10 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> De mon côté, bonne surprise ce matin . J'attends le train, j'en profite pour lire mes mails et ... IMac expédié ! 1 jour d'avance donc ! Bonheur.
> 
> Arrivée prévue le 22 au lieu du 23. C'est toujours ça de pris et surtout ça m'arrange





me concernant , je ne comprends pas ! mon cas perso !  mon imac 27 i5 délai d'expedition prévu le 14 decembre et livraison prévue le 23 decembre ! (pour info commandé depuis le 30novembre).

ca veut dire que ton colis a été envoyé ce jour et tu recevras le tout le 23 dec. donc si je suis la logique , vu que le mien sera envoyé que le 14dec, je ne pourrais pas l'avoir le 23dec


----------



## barbechat (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

plusieurs choses:

tout d'abord je suis passé chez ICLG à Nantes, le vendeur m'a indiqué qu'ils n'auront probablement pas de livraison d'I5 ou I7 avant janvier et que la production était arrêté (plus son sentiment qu'une info officiel)

sinon, vous trouverez ci-après le statut de ma commande (pour un i5 de base avec la télécommande), je l'ai commandé le 01/12/09 sur l'apple store et on m'indique une expédition pour le 15/12/09 sachant qu'il y a la télécommande dans ma commande pensez vous que cette date d'expé correspond à l'envoi depuis Shanghai ou depuis les Pays Bas?
quand je regarde les autres messages (surtout vis à vis des délais, je commence à me dire que ça va être très difficile d'être livré avant noel)


Voir la pièce jointe 23277


----------



## barbechat (10 Décembre 2009)

nouvelle complémentaire, sur le site apple, l'expédition des 27" est passée de "7à 10 jours" à 2 semaines. la situation ne s'améliore pas


----------



## Ya-Nike-971 (10 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> plusieurs choses:
> 
> ...



salut,

Oui dans ton cas la date d'expédition correspond à la date d'expé depuis les Pays-Bas c'est-a-dire au moment où ils assembleront ta remote et ton iMac. Et quelques heures après ou le lendemain tu auras ton TN.

Moi l'iMac est arrivé en Hollande hier et toujours pas de TN et la date d'expé depuis la hollande est passée du 9/12 au 10/12 Moi qui comptais l'avoir demain...ben c'est mal parti pour le coup..

Bien vu barbechat pour les 2 semaines...et en plus de cela si vous regardez dans la rubrique "Vous voulez votre commande avant le 24 Décembre ?" *pas de traces d'iMac 27"* !! Donc en gros tous ceux qui espéraient avoir un beau iMac 27" sous le sapin et qui n'ont toujours pas commandé beeeen....ils peuvent se gratter !! lol
Je rigole mais je trouve que c'est abusé de ne pas être en mesure de prévoir un volume de commande important avec un produit d'une si bonne qualité et surtout juste avant noel !!!


----------



## iJules (10 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> nouvelle complémentaire, sur le site apple, l'expédition des 27" est passée de "7à 10 jours" à 2 semaines. la situation ne s'améliore pas



Aie 2 semaines pour simplement le départ du dépôt, ca fait mal!
C'est grillé pour ceux qui voulaient un iMac 27 pour noel malheureusement!


----------



## naruto10 (10 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> plusieurs choses:
> 
> ...




perso moi ce n'est pas detaillé comme toi !
me concernant sur la meme page , moi c'est marqué imac 27/4850-512mb 
il ne précise ni le processeur, ni le DD, ni la ram comme toi !


----------



## Bodhi (10 Décembre 2009)

Les mots "impatience", "kiki tout dur", "esclave de ses désirs", "névrosé de la consommation" prennent tout leur sens à travers ce post...

Le plus jouissif c'est de voir le regard du mec qui transpire depuis 1 mois à attendre son mac et qui doit le renvoyer en sav pour cause de défaut de fabrication et attendre de nouveau 1 mois voir 2


----------



## Hesp (10 Décembre 2009)

Voilà en image.

Sinon, pas capté pourquoi je n'arrive pas à ajouter les photos en pièce jointes...


----------



## jluc59 (10 Décembre 2009)

Mon revendeur à telephoner cette aprés midi pour me dire que apple va annulé et rembourser ma commande faite chez heux.

Voila donc j'attend maintenant l'expédition de ma nouvelle commande chez apple store prévu pour le 22/12


----------



## DealM (10 Décembre 2009)

J'ai du nouveau sur mon suivi UPS, mais je sais pas si c'est bon signe ou pas
J'ai un statut "Exception". Ca veut dire quoi ? Et vous pensez que je l'aurai demain du coup ou pas ? Il semblerait qu'il soit partit de cologne ce matin à 4h, j'ai un "ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON                                                                      "
Je vous met l'image en pièce jointe de mon suivi : http://img130.imageshack.us/i/suiviimacups.jpg/



> *Exception        *
> 
> Votre envoi est actuellement *dans le réseau UPS*; cependant, un événement imprévu s'est produit qui pourrait entraîner la modification de la date de livraison programmée.
> 
> ...


----------



## mingjaune (10 Décembre 2009)

bonjour à tout le monde,j'ai commandé un imac 27 pouces i5+apple remote le lundi 30 novembre,pensaient vous que je puisse le reçevoir au moins pour noêl. j'aimerais quelque réaction pour les gens qui l'ont commandé dans la même période ou quelque jour avant merci à vous.


----------



## DealM (10 Décembre 2009)

Ah bah mon colis semble être repartit en Pologne maintenant... Je comprend vraiment pas comment ça marche leur truc...
Dernière ligne de mon suivi :
WARSAW,                                                                  PL                                                                                                              10/12/2009                                                                   18:15                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

EDIT : par contre mon statut est repassé à "En transit" et il devrait arriver dans les délais prévus.
Pologne -> Sud Ouest vous pensez que c'est faisable ? Aller, on y croit !


----------



## kelly72 (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir a tous 

Me revoilà en direct de mon splendide iMac 27" magnifique tellement il est magnifique :love: (désolé si j'en fait trop ).
Alors pour commencer, je souhaite beaucoup de courage et de patience a tous ceux qui sont dans l'interminable attente du fabuleux precieux  et voici une nouvelle photo (sans reflets cette fois :rose pour vous aider a patienter


----------



## mingjaune (10 Décembre 2009)

kelly72 magnifique ton imac,si tu à l'occasion de tester quelques jeux  peut-tu prend des screens stp.merci


----------



## psykopat (10 Décembre 2009)

Kelly72 : tu l'as fixé au mur ?


----------



## Fredche (10 Décembre 2009)

naruto10 a dit:


> me concernant , je ne comprends pas ! mon cas perso !  mon imac 27 i5 délai d'expedition prévu le 14 decembre et livraison prévue le 23 decembre ! (pour info commandé depuis le 30novembre).
> 
> ca veut dire que ton colis a été envoyé ce jour et tu recevras le tout le 23 dec. donc si je suis la logique , vu que le mien sera envoyé que le 14dec, je ne pourrais pas l'avoir le 23dec



Il y a plusieurs facteurs qui entrent en ligne de compte. J'ai commandé le 27 novembre. Je suis en Belgique et j'ai pris un casque pour l'iphone en plus. Si je n'avais pas pris le casque, j'aurais eu l'IMac plus tôt ... Si j'étais en France, je l'aurais eu plus tard ... etc. 



barbechat a dit:


> nouvelle complémentaire, sur le site apple, l'expédition des 27" est passée de "7à 10 jours" à 2 semaines. la situation ne s'améliore pas



Ouaip et même pour les c2d ! Alors, soit il y a finalement un problème sur les lignes de production, soit ça se vend comme des petits pains ces 27". Et quels petits pains ! Je suis curieux de voir les chiffres de ventes de Apple pour ce trimestre ... 



Bodhi a dit:


> Les mots "impatience", "kiki tout dur", "esclave de ses désirs", "névrosé de la consommation" prennent tout leur sens à travers ce post...



Ptdr 



Hesp a dit:


> Voilà en image.
> 
> Sinon, pas capté pourquoi je n'arrive pas à ajouter les photos en pièce jointes...



Problème de taille d'image peut-être ? Aux alentours de 100ko, plus ou moins, suivant le format ...



mingjaune a dit:


> bonjour à tout le monde,j'ai commandé un imac 27 pouces i5+apple remote le lundi 30 novembre,pensaient vous que je puisse le reçevoir au moins pour noêl. j'aimerais quelque réaction pour les gens qui l'ont commandé dans la même période ou quelque jour avant merci à vous.



"pensaient vous" ... pas mal ça . Sinon, commandé sur le store ou chez un revendeur ? Si sur le store, paiement par carte bancaire, virement, chèque ?
Chez un revendeur, ne compte pas l'avoir avant le nouvel an à l'allure où ça va ... Si sur le store, tu devrais avoir ton mail de confirmation avec la date de d'expédition et de livraison *prévues*.
Dis-nous ce qu'il en est.



DealM a dit:


> Ah bah mon colis semble être repartit en Pologne maintenant... Je comprend vraiment pas comment ça marche leur truc...
> Dernière ligne de mon suivi :
> WARSAW,                                                                  PL                                                                                                              10/12/2009                                                                   18:15                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu est le premier sur le fil pour qui le Mac passe par la Pologne ... Si c'est encore plus rapide que par l'Allemagne, pourquoi pas ... 



kelly72 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> Me revoilà en direct de mon splendide iMac 27" magnifique tellement il est magnifique :love: (désolé si j'en fait trop ).
> Alors pour commencer, je souhaite beaucoup de courage et de patience a tous ceux qui sont dans l'interminable attente du fabuleux precieux  et voici une nouvelle photo (sans reflets cette fois :rose pour vous aider a patienter



On aimait bien les reflets nous ... :love:
Puis fixé au mur et éteint, ça te fait un solide miroir !


----------



## mingjaune (10 Décembre 2009)

Fredche,mon imac est commandé chez un revendeur,lors de la commande il était marque entre une semaine et trois semaine de délais.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------

Fredche,mon imac est commandé chez un revendeur,lors de la commande il était marque entre une semaine et trois semaine de délais.


----------



## Fredche (10 Décembre 2009)

mingjaune a dit:


> Fredche,mon imac est commandé chez un revendeur,lors de la commande il était marque entre une semaine et trois semaine de délais.



Si tu sais les contacter par téléphone, fais-le. Qu'ils te donnent des nouvelles, une date si possible.
Au vu des témoignages ici-même, c'est la cata au niveau des revendeurs !
Parce qu'Apple ne livre chez eux les Core i5 qu'au compte gouttes (et encore, ça dépend où), et les Core i7 sont inexistants ! 
La priorité va aux commandes sur l'Apple Store et même là, les délais sont passés à 2 semaines pour tous les 27" c2d, core i5 et i7 ...
J'espère pour toi que tu aura plus de chance que certains ici qui ont tenté les revendeurs ...

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## mingjaune (10 Décembre 2009)

oui je vous tient au courant,j'éspere que mon beaux sapin et mes décoration de noêl soit avec un petit "27"pouces.Si j'ai pas mon imac je vais voir Steve  et ont va s'expliquer .


----------



## Ya-Nike-971 (10 Décembre 2009)

DealM a dit:


> Ah bah mon colis semble être repartit en Pologne maintenant... Je comprend vraiment pas comment ça marche leur truc...
> Dernière ligne de mon suivi :
> WARSAW,                                                                  PL                                                                                                              10/12/2009                                                                   18:15                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> 
> ...



Ta livraison est prévue pour quand ?

EDIT : C'est bon j'ai vu dans un de tes screenshot que c'était pour demain normalement...bon j'espere que tu l'auras bien demain  moi j'ai la même date d'expédition mais le 14/12 pour la livraison 

EDIT 2: Ma livraison a été reprogrammée au 11/12 soit DEMAIN !!!!  bon j'espère ne pas vivre la même mésaventure que Pomme85, Liljah...


----------



## Fredche (10 Décembre 2009)

J'me marre ... Je viens d'aller voir l'état de ma commande (i7 + casque)

Ce matin, je reçois un mail d'Apple, "expédié le 10, livraison prévue le 22".
Je regarde l'état de ma commande, "expédié le 10, livraison prévue le 23".
Je regarde le suivi du casque         , "expédié le 09, livraison prévue le 21".

 

Sont comiques chez Apple ... le mien est expédié en morceaux en fait ... je reçois l'écran le 21, le disque dur, le 22, le processeur le 23, je reçois quoi après 


EDIT :


Ya-Nike-971 a dit:


> EDIT 2: Ma livraison a été reprogrammée au 11/12 soit DEMAIN !!!!  bon j'espère ne pas vivre la même mésaventure que Pomme85, Liljah...



C'est bon ça ! Un WE de gagné ! Que demander de plus ? ... Qu'il soit bien là demain ... Euh oui effectivement.
Croisons les doigts.


----------



## DealM (11 Décembre 2009)

Il bouge il bouge, il est partit de pologne à 21h et est arrivé en allemagne à 23h
Je commence à avoir de l'espoir pour demain s'il continue à bouger à cette vitesse 



> KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              10/12/2009                                                                   22:50                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> WARSAW,                                                                  PL                                                                                                              10/12/2009                                                                   21:07                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART


----------



## kelly72 (11 Décembre 2009)

psykopat a dit:


> Kelly72 : tu l'as fixé au mur ?


 
Et oui car il est dans mon salon et dans ma chambre j'ai le PC et surtout je ne voulai pas que mes enfants mettent leurs petits doigt dessus (il font la misére à la télé alors vu le prix) 
et il est tellement beau que je ne veu pas le cacher et en plus c'est super, je m'installe dans mon canapé et grace au zoom je fait ce que je veux 

Sinon pour le fixer il suffit d'acheter l'adaptateur vesa sur l'app store (dans les 30 euros je croi) et un support mural (compatible vesa)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h10 ----------




mingjaune a dit:


> kelly72 magnifique ton imac,si tu à l'occasion de tester quelques jeux peut-tu prend des screens stp.merci


 
Oui y'a pas de probléme mais je vais d'abord aprendre à faire une capture d'écran et ensuite il faut que j'nvestisse dans des jeux compatible Mac car j'ai que des jeux de PC pour l'instant (je ne veu pas installer windows sur mon iMac a cause des virus) 
Mais sinon ok j'y penserai


----------



## Ya-Nike-971 (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Bon toujours pas de statut "livraison en cours" pour moi...donc je pense que c'est mort pour aujourd'hui... en plus mon iMac est bien a chily alors que la remote est toujours en belgique...

DealM tu as du nouveau toi ?


----------



## toto160 (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon iMac i7 vient d'être expédié. Je l'ai commandé le 28 novembre, expédié le 11 décembre et livraison le 17 décembre. 
Mais comment vous faites pour suivre votre commande à la trace ??? Genre, vous êtes au courant quand votre Mac se trouve à Shangai, puis Cologne, puis Bruxelles, puis Paris....etc.... Ou est se que je peux voir ça ? Mon livreur c'est UPS.

Merci de m'aider


----------



## DealM (11 Décembre 2009)

Ca y'est, il est dans le camion ! Il a fait Cologne -> Marseille -> Bordeaux cette nuit, et là j'ai cette dernière ligne : 
CARBON BLANC, BORDEA,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              11/12/2009                                                                   9:32                                                  EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
Donc à priori, il est là dans la journée, de Bordeaux à chez moi faut 1h30/2h de route.

Toto160, pour faire ton suivi, vas sur ton suivi de commande apple, et clique sur "suivre cette expédition". en bas à gauche tu as un numéro de suivi transporteur, qui commence par 1Z.
Une fois que tu as ce numéro, tu peux aller sur le site www.ups.com/fr et rentrer ton numéro de suivi en 1Z.
Là ça t'ouvre une sorte de fenêtre dans la fenêtre, tu as un lien "obtenir plus d'info" ou un truc comme ça, et c'est ici que tu trouveras ton suivi détaillé, étape par étape.

Bon aller, j'espère vous poser une petite photo du monstre dans la journée !!!


----------



## iTooms (11 Décembre 2009)

toto160 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon iMac i7 vient d'être expédié. Je l'ai commandé le 28 novembre, expédié le 11 décembre et livraison le 17 décembre.
> Mais comment vous faites pour suivre votre commande à la trace ??? Genre, vous êtes au courant quand votre Mac se trouve à Shangai, puis Cologne, puis Bruxelles, puis Paris....etc.... Ou est se que je peux voir ça ? Mon livreur c'est UPS.
> ...




Commandé le 28 nov et expédie le 11!!!
T'as de la chance, 
moi commandé le 27 nov mais toujours pas expédié ni fabriqué visiblement !!! C'est looooong


----------



## toto160 (11 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ton aide mais ça marche pas 
Quand j'entre le numéro de suivi du transporteur, il y a ce message d'erreur :  "_UPS n'est pas parvenu à localiser les détails sur l'envoi correspondant à votre demande. Veuillez vérifier vos informations et réessayer ultérieurement._" 
Et mon numéro de suivi ne commence pas par 1Z mais directement pas des chiffres (10 chiffres au total)
Pensez vous qu'UPS n'a pas mis les numéro de suivi à jour ? Faut il peut être attendre quelques heures avant d'avoir le suivi ? (j'ai reçu le mail d'expédition y a 2 heures) Est ce normal que je n'arrive pas à voir mon suivie ?


----------



## Hesp (11 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Commandé le 28 nov et expédie le 11!!!
> T'as de la chance,
> moi commandé le 27 nov mais toujours pas expédié ni fabriqué visiblement !!! C'est looooong



Plus qu'à se prendre du Valium... On a encore un weekend à tenir avant expédition.

Toujours pas de news de mon côté non plus...


----------



## DealM (11 Décembre 2009)

Je commence à m'inquiéter, toujours rien reçu :mouais:
Je sens que l'après-midi va être looonnngue, très looonnngue...


----------



## Goldenboy (11 Décembre 2009)

courage dealm !


merci pour les explications du suivis de commande, je saurai quoi faire une fois que j'aurai commander le miens.


----------



## Meven (11 Décembre 2009)

kelly72 a dit:


> et il est tellement beau que je ne veu pas le cacher et en plus c'est super, je m'installe dans mon canapé et grace au zoom je fait ce que je veux



Sacrée Kelly :love:

Bon, bah vivement que vous le receviez tous ! Il est vraiment superbe cet iMac ! Que du bonheur ! 4 jours que je l'ai et je ne pense plus du tout au monde Pc... Et ce clavier ! Je sais, je suis lourd, mais j'en reviens toujours pas de ce clavier :rose::love:


----------



## DealM (11 Décembre 2009)

Bon bah là j'y crois plus du tout : le camion UPS est passé au siège de ma boîte à 600m de chez moi à 13h, et il est 15h et j'ai toujours rien.
Donc à mon avis je l'aurai pas aujourd'hui. Ça va être un week-end extrêmement long...


----------



## j2c (11 Décembre 2009)

salut à tous ceux qui ont repris le topic ! l'iMAc c'est que du bonheur...alors je vous souhaite des réceptions rapides. 
Malheureusement j'ai eu une semaine de fou et je n'ai pu en profiter pleinement mais mes premières impressions de switcheur sont excellentes

bon week-end à tous


----------



## DealM (11 Décembre 2009)

Je vous écris depuis l'iMac qui est arrivé vers 16h30 finalement !!!!
J'y croyais plus et c'est à ce moment là que le bonhomme d'UPS a sonné
"Bonjour, c'est pour votre livraison"
Aaaaahhh que du bonheur ! Il est sublime !!!
Je vous mettrais deux trois photos dans la soirée ou demain
Bon courage à tous ceux qui patientent encore, ça en vaut la peine croyez-moi !!!

---------- Post added at 17h10 ---------- Previous post was at 16h57 ----------

Voici ce que ça donne en image

Dans un premier temps, l'installation PC qui est censée être remplacée à terme




Et voici l'iMac qui trône à ses côtés, c'est incroyable comme mes 22" ont l'air ridicules à côté de ce monstre !!!


----------



## Fredche (11 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous.
Bon, pour moi, rien de changé :



Fredche a dit:


> J'me marre ... Je viens d'aller voir l'état de ma commande (i7 + casque)
> 
> Ce matin, je reçois un mail d'Apple, "expédié le 10, livraison prévue le 22".
> Je regarde l'état de ma commande, "expédié le 10, livraison prévue le 23".
> Je regarde le suivi du casque         , "expédié le 09, livraison prévue le 21".





Meven a dit:


> Et ce clavier ! Je sais, je suis lourd, mais j'en reviens toujours pas de ce clavier :rose::love:



Mééé naaaan, moi ça fait 3 mois que je leur dit au boulot que je peux plus m'en passer ...



j2c a dit:


> salut à tous ceux qui ont repris le topic ! l'iMAc c'est que du bonheur...alors je vous souhaite des réceptions rapides.
> Malheureusement j'ai eu une semaine de fou et je n'ai pu en profiter pleinement mais mes premières impressions de switcheur sont excellentes
> 
> bon week-end à tous



Merci et bon amusement sur le joujou



DealM a dit:


> Je vous écris depuis l'iMac qui est arrivé vers 16h30 finalement !!!!
> J'y croyais plus et c'est à ce moment là que le bonhomme d'UPS a sonné
> "Bonjour, c'est pour votre livraison"
> Aaaaahhh que du bonheur ! Il est sublime !!!
> ...



Ah bé voilà  
Bon, vire cette tour, po beau à côté


----------



## barbechat (11 Décembre 2009)

c'est la fête du slip! ou du moins le debut!
je viens de voir sur mon suivi de commande que l'annulation d'article n'ai plus disponible!
quand on essai de cliquer sur l'option le message suivant apparaît:

"Vos articles sont prêts à l'expédition ; ils ne peuvent donc être annulés. Cependant, une fois qu'ils seront livrés, vous pourrez peut-être les renvoyer en vous reportant à la page État des commandes."

ça devrait donc pas trop tarder!


----------



## Fredche (11 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> c'est la fête du slip!




Comment me faire tomber de ma chaise mort de rire ...
Je l'avais jamais entendue celle-là.


----------



## SnowRider69 (11 Décembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde...bon j'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps pour passer ici depuis la semaine dernière...en fait, dès que j'ai reçu le mac j'ai du commencer a bosser avec et ça vient seulement de se calmer... j'suis un peu en week end...donc je vais vous envoyer les photos de mon p'tit MacBook Pro Mat ^^...

Au passage..le switch de PC a Mac est surprenant...mais que du positif...





PS : ou en sont tout ceux qui on attendu ou qui attendent encore ??


----------



## mingjaune (11 Décembre 2009)

imac core i5+apple remote commander le lundi 30 novembre ,toujours en attente^^,tout se que je sais,les revendeurs m'appelle  dès la réception de la bête.


----------



## naruto10 (11 Décembre 2009)

expedie cet apres midi!  enfin

commande (par telephone sur apple store) comme toi d'un  i5 + remote datant du 30 novembre


----------



## jluc59 (12 Décembre 2009)

mingjaune a dit:


> imac core i5+apple remote commander le lundi 30 novembre ,toujours en attente^^,tout se que je sais,les revendeurs m'appelle  dès la réception de la bête.


Je croise les doigts pour toi mai n'attend rien avant janvier d'aprés moi. Moi j'ai préféré annulé chez mon revendeur et refaire une commande chez apple store au moi je peux suivre l'évolution. J'ai commander l'i7 4Go 2T le 08/12 expédition prévu le 22/12 et réception le 04/01/2010 mai là au moin je sai à quoi m'en tenir.


----------



## mingjaune (12 Décembre 2009)

je te comprend,mais naruto10 la reçus hier pour une commande identique à la mienne,le même jour de commande chez un apr donc pour moi je garde espoir .


----------



## naruto10 (12 Décembre 2009)

mingjaune a dit:


> je te comprend,mais naruto10 la reçus hier pour une commande identique à la mienne,le même jour de commande chez un apr donc pour moi je garde espoir .




je rectifie, je l'ai pas encore recue, j'ai dit que ca venait d 'etre expedié , c'est different !

ca veut dire quoi un apr????

moi j'ai commandé via le site internet apple et par téléphone ! ( et non en boutique)

je viens d'avoir mon numero ups hi hi shanghai et deja cologne en une journée , super rapide, si c'est comme ca je vais l'avoir lundi .... lol


----------



## pomme85 (12 Décembre 2009)

Hello !

Je vois qu'il y a plein de petits nouveaux qui attendent leur Mac 
Je viens donner des nouvelles de mon iMac qui attend son remplacement.
Donc pour rappel, je l'ai reçu lundi 7 décembre, j'ai appelé Apple le lendemain il me semble car l'iMac a une petite bosse sur le coin inférieur droit. Rien de gênant, l'iMac fonctionne bien, mais à ce prix là, je veux qu'il soit parfait 
Donc, le nouvel iMac vient d'être expédié, selon UPS je devrais le recevoir ce lundi ! 
Et puis TNT viens chercher l'iMac que j'ai en ce moment, le 8 janvier pour retour chez Apple !
Ce qui fait que je vais me retrouver avec 2 iMac un petit moment :love::love:


----------



## iTooms (12 Décembre 2009)

sacré pomme85 !!! quant je pense qu'on est plein à ne pas avoir encore reçu un seul iMac et toi tu vas en avoir DEUX, le 2ème livré dans un délais indécent !!! bah ! je suis même pas jaloux NONON:rateau:


----------



## Ya-Nike-971 (12 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> 
> Donc, le nouvel iMac vient d'être expédié, selon UPS je devrais le recevoir ce lundi !
> ...



Pomme85 t'en auras de la chance ce lundi : 2 iMac 27 i7 pour toi toute seule !!  

En tout cas t'as bien eu raison de demander l'échange à cause de cette mini bosse, comme tu dis, à ce prix là tout doit être niquel !!

Moi aussi je reçois le mien lundi sauf que ce sera mon premier !!  N'hésite pas à nous tenir quand même au courant de l'état d'avancé du deuxième modèle  

@Naruto10:
 je crois aussi que c'est en bonne voie pour que tu le reçoive lundi. L'iMac sans accessoire met 2 jours entre Shangai et ton domicile en général (cf DealM).


----------



## naruto10 (12 Décembre 2009)

j'aimerais avoir un petit renseignement, si on n'est pas present lors de la livraison , qu'est ce qui se passe ? il repasse le lendemain ? ou faut il aller le chercher ????


----------



## Ya-Nike-971 (12 Décembre 2009)

naruto10 a dit:


> j'aimerais avoir un petit renseignement, si on n'est pas present lors de la livraison , qu'est ce qui se passe ? il repasse le lendemain ? ou faut il aller le chercher ????



Il repasse le lendemain. Si tu peux faire livrer chez un voisin (de confiance), téléphone leur très tôt lundi matin pour prévenir de ce changement d'adresse. 

Sinon si t'es en appartement parfois ils peuvent remettre au concierge avec ton accord.


----------



## Hesp (12 Décembre 2009)

WWWAAAAAOOOOWWWWW !!!!!!

Gros changement : Expédié aujourd'hui (le 12 contre le 15 annoncé) : Livraison prévue avant, le 22 décembre.

Là je dis oui !!!

OUi !!!

Et Oui !!!

Hier(le 11, j'ai eu un premier changement, mes commandes ont été tout à coup détaillée : chaque objet avait un délais de livraison et d'expédition)...

Le bonheur quoi...

Vous le souhaite à tous / toutes

iTomms, check de ton côté

Edit : Je remarque que ma commande a été splitée (scindée en 2) entre l'imac et la remote control avec apple care.

Je vais appeler lundi. Si c'est un employé qui a fait la main d'oeuvre, je le cite en exemple à ses chefs. (il n'y aurait qu'un qui aurait pu le faire, le compétant de la première fois, merde, il s'est pris des vacances pendant une semaine juste histoire de me faire flipper...)


----------



## iTooms (12 Décembre 2009)

Hesp tu as de la chance !!
Moi je déprime, rien aucun changement !!
Pas expédié et sûrement même pas encore fabriqué !!!


----------



## kiks (12 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,
J'ai moi aussi constaté aujourd'hui des modifications dans mes statuts d'envoi. Alors que mon i7 était prévu pour le 29/12, je viens de recevoir un numéro de suivi d'UPS qui annonce une livraison le 14 ??

vous pensez que c'est possible ça? Sur le site UPS le colis de 19,6kg  a été flashé aujourd'hui a 17h00.


----------



## pomme85 (12 Décembre 2009)

kiks a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai moi aussi constaté aujourd'hui des modifications dans mes statuts d'envoi. Alors que mon i7 était prévu pour le 29/12, je viens de recevoir un numéro de suivi d'UPS qui annonce une livraison le 14 ??
> 
> vous pensez que c'est possible ça? Sur le site UPS le colis de 19,6kg  a été flashé aujourd'hui a 17h00.



Oui oui tu l'auras lundi ou mardi au plus tard


----------



## kiks (12 Décembre 2009)

Je dois dire que ta réponse me plait énormément :love:


----------



## barbechat (12 Décembre 2009)

statut passé officiellement en expédié!
livraison prévue pour le 16!


----------



## Hesp (13 Décembre 2009)

Quad cur aussi ? Suis assez étonné globalement, je ne pensais pas, je n'y croyais plus, pouvoir être livré si tôt... 

Apparement nous sommes dans le même avion... 

Par contre ce que je ne comprends pas, livraison selon Apple : 22 déc. 
Quand je vais dans le détail : 18 décembre au plus tard ?!?


----------



## iTooms (13 Décembre 2009)

je commence à me demander s'il y a pas un problème avec ma commande !!!
ça m'inquiète vraiment la !!


----------



## Fredche (13 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Quad c&#339;ur aussi ? Suis assez étonné globalement, je ne pensais pas, je n'y croyais plus, pouvoir être livré si tôt...
> 
> Apparement nous sommes dans le même avion...
> 
> ...



Ah bé tu vois. Ça s'arrange finalement, tu le recevras même avant moi je parie. 

Pour les dates de livraison, j'en ai 3 diférentes 21,22 et 23 ... je verrai bien. J'espère avoir des précisions dans les jours qui viennent.

@iTooms, si il part début de semaine, il devrait pas y avoir de problème, tu devrais toujours le recevoir à la date prévue je pense.

@Pomme, t'en prête 1 ?


----------



## iTooms (13 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> @iTooms, si il part début de semaine, il devrait pas y avoir de problème, tu devrais toujours le recevoir à la date prévue je pense.



Je le souhaite aussi évidement mais c'est bizarre qu'ayant commandé avant hesp et sans accessoires particulier, il soit toujours pas expédié !!!

pensez-vous que la hot line réponde un dimanche ? ça me démange d'appeler aujourd'hui !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------

JE SUIS MAUDIT ... voila ce que j'ai comme message ce matin :

*Désolés!*

En raison d'un problème technique, nous n'avons pu traiter votre demande. Veuillez cliquer ici pour revenir sur l'Apple Store en ligne.


Bouuhhouuuuu ... :mouais::hein:   

que dois-je faire? paniquer ?


----------



## pomme85 (13 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Quad cur aussi ? Suis assez étonné globalement, je ne pensais pas, je n'y croyais plus, pouvoir être livré si tôt...
> 
> Apparement nous sommes dans le même avion...
> 
> ...



IL faut regarder la date de livraison indiquée par UPS et non par Apple.


----------



## Hesp (13 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> pensez-vous que la hot line réponde un dimanche ? ça me démange d'appeler aujourd'hui !!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------
> 
> ...



Si j'étais toi, je téléphonerais direct pour avoir des précisions, du moins une explication.

Ils t'ont carrément annulé ta commande ? Malgré ton payment ?

@ pomme : ok merci. Par contre je n'arrive pas à suivre l'ups, mais le TNT oui... Je sais pas s'ils vont tout regrouper en Hollande ou si les 2 commandes vont arriver séparément ...

(elles sont affichées comme étant deux commandes distinctes)

@ iTomme : encore : courage ... Désespère pas, il doit y avoir une explication, ça risque de changer encore, te bile pas.


----------



## iTooms (13 Décembre 2009)

bon ben ça devait être un bug du store car c'est redevenu comme avant ...

toujours pas expédié ... délais estimé pour l'expédition le 15 bla bla bla bla bla ....
pfffffffff

bon au moins ils n'ont pas effacé ma commande

vivement demain que ça BOUGE


----------



## kiks (13 Décembre 2009)

AArrghh!!!
ils ont essayé de coincer le passeur


----------



## Hesp (14 Décembre 2009)

Yep 

Je suis perplexe :

1ère cargaison envoyée par UPS (remote et apple care, j'arrive pas à accéder aux infos sur le site d'ups)

2ème cargaison par TNT. Quelqu'un'un connait un peu leur système pour avoir le détail de la livraison ?
Voilà les deux, shipment dispatched = Acheminée, mais je l'ai pas reçu ???? :


----------



## barbechat (14 Décembre 2009)

pour ma part, le numero de suivi disponible via l'apple store ne donne rien sur le tracking d'UPS.
J'ai regardé sur l'apple store des US et là le numéro de suivi est différent, il commence par 1z.... en testant ce numéro sur le site d'UPS ça fonctionne (on me dit pas où est le colis mais que les informations de facturation sont enregistrées) je pense que les mise à jour vont me permettre de suivre celà !

c'est un i5 que j'attends


----------



## naruto10 (14 Décembre 2009)

imac 27 , i5 (de base +clavier filaire) + remote commandé par tél sur apple store le 30 novembre 2009.

expédié depuis le 11 decembre.

livraison prévu aujourd hui le 14 decembre ! (suivi tracking via numéro UPS)  mais je ne suis pas la , pour la livraison :rateau:

je suis quand meme étonné car l'imac est parti le 11 decembre de shanghai, via incheon (corée du sud) puis cologne, ensuite paris et enfin ce matin dans ma ville ! hyper rapide je trouve !!!! ca bosse meme pendant le WE.

Lors de la commande apple m'avait donné comme date de livraison le 23 decembre ! 

j'ai du appelé UPS ce matin pour qu'il me livre demain ! je suis dégouté ....:hein:


----------



## Meven (14 Décembre 2009)

Hello les prochains heureux acquéreurs 

Je vois que ça parle toujours autant ici.

Je reviens pour vous dire que mon i7 va toujours aussi bien et que ça fait vraiment trop bizarre d'avoir un ordi qui ne plante pas après une semaine d'utilisation vraiment intense avec des téléchargements à tout va pour tester un peu tout. Il y a tellement de widget, appli gratuite sur le MAC... Dingue ça.

J'ai aussi tenté le coup avec iwork et je dois avoué que c'est vraiment pas mal ! J'ai commencé à transformer mes doc et xlsx. Et je dois avouer que la façon de penser d'Apple me va complètement. Et pourtant je suis du genre à connaître Excel assez bien (macro, visual basic, et tout ce qui va avec).

J'adore donc et ne vois plus iwork comme le microbe de Office mais comme une vraie alternative. Par ailleurs Keynote est d'une simplicité et d'un rendu hallucinante. Powerpoint peut aller se coucher 

Mais bon, je dis attention ! Si ça continue je vais devenir un pro-Mac, moi qui ai toujours rigolé d'Apple... Comme quoi... Ne jamais dire jamais


----------



## iTooms (14 Décembre 2009)

A mon tour de donner de BONNES nouvelles !
J'ai finalement appelé Apple ce matin pour me rassurer !
Le gas m'a donc confirmé que je devrais recevoir un avis d'expedition de mon iMac soit aujourd'hui ou demain. Il m'a également dit que comme j'avais pas mal attendu il notait dans mon dossier qu'il y aurai un "petit geste commercial" cool !! Ça c'est sympa !!

Quelques minutes après mon appel je recevais un Email que mon iMac était expedié par TNT ce jour !!!

Je déprime plus hihihi !!! que la semaine va être loooongue !


----------



## jujute (14 Décembre 2009)

kiks a dit:


> AArrghh!!!
> ils ont essayé de coincer le passeur



le miens est avec le tiens alors


----------



## Hesp (14 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> pour ma part, le numero de suivi disponible via l'apple store ne donne rien sur le tracking d'UPS.
> J'ai regardé sur l'apple store des US et là le numéro de suivi est différent, il commence par 1z.... en testant ce numéro sur le site d'UPS ça fonctionne (on me dit pas où est le colis mais que les informations de facturation sont enregistrées) je pense que les mise à jour vont me permettre de suivre celà !
> 
> c'est un i5 que j'attends



Un méga big big big merci !

Donc effectivement en allant sur apple store US, en se connectant depuis apple store us sur son compte, on a le numéro UPS.

Ca donne Ca (en bas de page)

J'hallucine, 100 grammes qui sont déjà là... Je dis wow. (tu reconnecteras Meyrin iTommes ^_^ ----> Ca ne passe donc pas par Zurich, bon point...)

Très très très content pour toi aussi iTommes, j'aurais bien aimé un geste commercial... mais il est là quelque part.

Ils ont bel et bien splité la commande.

[Edit : Wow, vais appeler apple demain, pas le temps aujourd'hui, et vraiment remercier les employés, ils ont assurés là du coup, livraison de la remote et de l'apple care demain]


----------



## jujute (14 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Ils ont bel et bien splité la commande.



oui, Apple a envoyé un mail pour prévenir : 

_"Nous sommes conscients que lobjet de votre commande était peut-être destiné à être offert comme cadeau de Noël et afin de procéder à lexpédition de vos produits, lenvoi de votre commande sera effectué en plusieurs fois."_


----------



## Hesp (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonne surprise, mais quand même étonnant de ne pas avoir reçu ce mail à l'adresse mail de livraison...


13 Dec 2009 08:44:06

 Pudong International Airport

* Shipment Received At Transit Point   *= Il est dans l'avion ???


----------



## jujute (14 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Bonne surprise, mais quand même étonnant de ne pas avoir reçu ce mail à l'adresse mail de livraison...



j'ai reçu ce mail ce matin, mais bon pour l'instant il est dans les mains des douaniers, et depuis presque 24H... j'espère qu'il ne va pas repartir en chine...

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	13/12/2009	16:12	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
13/12/2009	15:37	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	13/12/2009	13:26	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
SHANGHAI, CN	12/12/2009	17:01	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	12/12/2009	4:07	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## barbechat (14 Décembre 2009)

pour ma part, tout semble dans le même colis, l'ensemble géré par ups.
mais pas de mise à jour pour moi, je suis toujours en prise en compte de facturation!


----------



## kiks (14 Décembre 2009)

Yep!
J'en suis au même stade que vous, plus de mouvement depuis les douanes. Cependant, j'ai appelé UPS ce matin pour faire une petite modification dans l'adresse de livraison et la dame m'a parlé d'une livraison le 16. 
Elle m'a aussi dit que la chine c'est loin:mouais:...non sans blague...


----------



## jluc59 (14 Décembre 2009)

:love::love:Bonjour, à 1er vue pas mal de bonne nouvelles ici. Pour ma part I7 4Go 2T + clavier filaire en cadeau (donc 2 claviers) commander le 08/12 date d'expédition prévu le 22/12 ET BIN NON JE VIENT DE RECEVOIR UN MAIL DE CHEZ APPLE ME DISANT QUE MA COMMANDE A ETAIT EXPEDIER AUJOURD'HUI ET RECEPTION AU PLUS TARD LE 24/12:love:. Si sa c'est pas de la bonne nouvelle que du bonheur


----------



## Hesp (14 Décembre 2009)

Bizarre : Statut sous UPS : Anomalie : Exception : Bloqué à la douane pour dédouanement.

Exception, j'ai appelé, pas eu plus d'infos... Comme si le colis avait été suspecté puis ouvert...


----------



## iTooms (14 Décembre 2009)

Enfin ça BOUGE pour nous tous ! 

moi j'ai un tracking TNT !

14 Dec 2009 	22:46:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2009 	22:41:05 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2009 	22:11:43 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
14 Dec 2009 	21:18:34 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender

Hesp : pourquoi tu me parles de meyrin ? 
Hesp II : je suis aussi de Carouge hihi
Hesp III : j'espère que ton iMac va pas rester à la douane !!

Vivement que nos précieux soit chez nous !!


----------



## Romain038 (14 Décembre 2009)

moi je suis bien emmerdé les amis je comprends plus rien 
J'ai commandé un Imac I7 pour le black friday avec expédition pour le 11 réception le 22 mais je n'ai pas de tracking sur ups  
Il me dit ça 



> Adresse dexpéditionSEYSSINS, FR10 Déc. 2009 Date de livraison estimée 22 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpéditionExpédition acheminée11 Déc. 2009 Signée par


J'ai toujours pas été débité non plus 
 je comprends rien à comment ils fonctionnent ? 
Sur le store us j'ai un numéro sous cette forme :
Shipped on: Dec 11, 2009 via SYNCREON
Tracking #: WW0000018******

qui pourrait m'expliquer ?


----------



## iTooms (14 Décembre 2009)

Romain038 a dit:


> Sur le store us j'ai un numéro sous cette forme :
> Shipped on: Dec 11, 2009 via SYNCREON
> Tracking #: WW0000018******
> 
> qui pourrait m'expliquer ?



ben moi j'ai trouvé le tracker number dans l'email envoyé par apple ! pas sur les stores !
y doit commencer par 8.....

appel apple en plus y te feront un geste commercial !
ce qui m'inquiète dans ton cas, c'est que t'as pas été débité !


----------



## pomme85 (14 Décembre 2009)

Romain038 a dit:


> moi je suis bien emmerdé les amis je comprends plus rien
> J'ai commandé un Imac I7 pour le black friday avec expédition pour le 11 réception le 22 mais je n'ai pas de tracking sur ups
> Il me dit ça
> 
> ...



T'as commandé autre chose avec ton iMac ?


----------



## Knuckles (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, pour ma part, j'ai commandé par chèque le 27 novembre (Black Friday) sur l'Apple Store en ligne.
Je viens tout juste de recevoir une validation de paiement, avec un délai d'expédition au 29 décembre et livraison le 5 janvier 
Ca fait long quand même je trouve plus d'un mois pratiquement.
Il s'agit de l'iMac 27" Core i7 avec juste le clavier filiaire + pavé numérique.


----------



## kiks (14 Décembre 2009)

Knuckles a dit:


> Bonsoir, pour ma part, j'ai commandé par chèque le 27 novembre (Black Friday) sur l'Apple Store en ligne.
> Je viens tout juste de recevoir une validation de paiement, avec un délai d'expédition au 29 décembre et livraison le 5 janvier
> Ca fait long quand même je trouve plus d'un mois pratiquement.
> Il s'agit de l'iMac 27" Core i7 avec juste le clavier filiaire + pavé numérique.



Tiens, comme moi mais bizarrement j'ai reçu la validation de paiement 2 jours après avoir envoyé  le chèque (de Paris à Paris) qui n'a été posté que le 1er décembre. Donc le 3 décembre, j'ai obtenu la confirmation et mes dates d'expédition et livraison.

Le comble, c'est que j'avais demandé à être livré plutôt en janvier et c'est pour cette raison que j'ai envoyé le chèque un peu plus tard sur les conseils du conseiller apple.

Résultat, l'imac 27, l'applecare et la remote sont attendu d'ici à mercredi. Et si c'est plus tard, hé bien je serai plus là....

Comme quoi la gestion des commandes d'apple reste vraiment complexe :mouais:


----------



## Hesp (14 Décembre 2009)

Attention, du jamais vu :

Accrochez-vous bien:


*3) Retours en Hollande pour compter les moutons*

APELDOORN,  NL*14/12/2009* : 19:35 *ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS* (Ca veut dire quoi ???)

*
2) Arrivé à Genève, Suisse

*MEYRIN,     CH *14/12/2009*12:55             LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.


*1) = Parti de Hollande*

APELDOORN,      NL *14/12/2009  *           12:03            LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                             14/12/2009          10:28                         LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE    
NL14/12/2009      1:49                                               INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


Résultat, tout est arrivé en ordre Sauf que de Exception simplement, je suis passé à ça:                                                                                                                                                                                                               
*Exception  - Date respectée

*Ridicule

P.s. : *Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le        	15/12/2009 

(vont le renvoyer cette nuit pour qu'il arrive demain ? A peine arrivée, elle voyage déjà ma télécommande ^^)
* 



> Hesp : pourquoi tu me parles de meyrin ?


Il y a un centre UPS là-bas, aussi à Zurich.



> Hesp II : je suis aussi de Carouge hihi


Ca mérite une bière ça ^^



> Hesp III : j'espère que ton iMac va pas rester à la douane !!


Pire, reparti en Hollande pour des activités internes UPS. Putain, moi qui étais en train de mettre tout le monde sur le pied de guerre pour récupérer le colis... Il était à l'autre bout de la ville, quand même, pas la porte à côté mais à portée de main, m'est passé sous le nez.

Je veux pas absolument critiquer la mondialisation, mais là, c'est carrément con.

P.s. ITommes je flippe, tes données sont plus logiques que les miennes :

13 Dec 2009     08:44:06     Pudong International Airport     Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
13 Dec 2009     00:15:00     Shanghai     Shipment In Transit. 
13 Dec 2009     00:13:50     Shanghai     Shipment In Transit. 
12 Dec 2009     23:30:36     Shanghai     Shipment Collected From Sender. 

Il a été en transit de la ville à l'aéroport, puis, plus rien...


----------



## jujute (14 Décembre 2009)

bon bah le mien est reparti a Shanghai, bravo les douaniers allemands, vous n'avez pas mieux a faire ??

SHANGHAI, CN	15/12/2009	1:39	LECTURE AU DEPART


----------



## kiks (14 Décembre 2009)

Je comprends maintenant pourquoi elle m'a parlé de la Chine, il en part à peine

Juste pour savoir, vos envois sont-ils également en "UPS SAVER"?


----------



## Fredche (14 Décembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

ça y est je passe pas pendant 24h et c'est l'hystérie sur le topic !  Ça bouge dans tous les sens. 

Pour moi :

En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	15 Déc. 20
Date de livraison estimée	21 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)

Donc demain, ça devrait arriver du côté des Pays-Bas ... c'est fou comme je reste étonemment calme ... po normal ça 

Bon si c'est bien le 21 j'aurai gagné 2 jours, je vais pas m'en plaindre !


----------



## jujute (14 Décembre 2009)

kiks a dit:


> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi elle m'a parlé de la Chine, il en part à peine
> 
> Juste pour savoir, vos envois sont-ils également en "UPS SAVER"?



oui, UPS SAVER aussi

date de livraison recalculée et remise au 16/12 au lieu du 15/12, je me demande pour quelle raison la douane a Cologne a renvoyé mon mac a Shanghai...


----------



## NightWalker (14 Décembre 2009)

jujute a dit:


> bon bah le mien est reparti a Shanghai, bravo les douaniers allemands, vous n'avez pas mieux a faire ??
> 
> SHANGHAI, CN	15/12/2009	1:39	LECTURE AU DEPART



A mon avis ce sont les dossiers de dédouanement qui sont arrivés en Allemagne/Pays Bas. Pas la machine. C'est une pratique assez courant qui permet de gagner du temps lorsque les machines seront là pour de vraies. Elles peuvent être dispatcher directement.


----------



## barbechat (15 Décembre 2009)

pour ma part le mac semble être a bruxelles, je pense que ça va partir de là bas pour le centre ups de nantes dans la nuit ou dans la journée de demain, livraison demain ou mercredi!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part mon imac a fait Shangaï, Cologne, retour à Shangaï puis cette nuit il est en Corée du sud à Incheon ? 

J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir de bonnes raisons à tout ces voyages, mais tout de même, UPS et l'écologie ça fait deux.


----------



## barbechat (15 Décembre 2009)

combien de temps entre chilly mazarin et la livraison?



CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR       15/12/2009 6:00              LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
  BRUSSELS, BE                                15/12/2009 2:14              LECTURE AU DEPART
  BRUSSELS, BE                                14/12/2009 19:37            LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
  EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL                14/12/2009 18:00            LECTURE AU DEPART
  EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL                14/12/2009 15:30            LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
  NL                                                    14/12/2009 1:50              INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Hesp (15 Décembre 2009)

Ok, ça pourrait expliquer pourquoi mon colis est revenu, livraison aujourd'hui, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il a fait l'allé - retour, il y a une lecture d'arrivée à Cologne :

MEYRIN, CH      15/12/2009      7:52      LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
    15/12/2009     6:51     EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
    15/12/2009     6:33     LECTURE A DESTINATION
    15/12/2009     6:17     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
    15/12/2009     6:13     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE     15/12/2009     4:27     LECTURE AU DEPART

MEYRIN, CH     15/12/2009     0:46     LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES 

SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES 
DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE     15/12/2009     0:24     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
 
APELDOORN, NL     14/12/2009     21:42     LECTURE AU DEPART

MEYRIN, CH     14/12/2009     12:55     LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.

APELDOORN, NL     14/12/2009     12:03     LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
    14/12/2009     10:28     LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL     14/12/2009     1:49     INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 

-------------> Pour iTomme : Bonne nouvelle, ça met une journée pour arriver depuis la Hollande on dirait...


//// --------> L'Imac

15 Dec 2009     08:52:51     Pudong International Airport     Shipment In Transit. 
13 Dec 2009     08:44:06     Pudong International Airport     Shipment Received At Transit Point.

Il a décollé aujourd'hui, on doit être dans le même avion. Je voulais pas prendre les devant les mec ^^


----------



## cosmoscosmos (15 Décembre 2009)

reçu le mien (27' core i7 + clavier USB/pavé num) hier le 14/12/2009 en Belgique commandé le 27/11 black friday.
Tout est nickel.


----------



## iTooms (15 Décembre 2009)

Hesp : visiblement tu devrais le recevoir aujourd'hui !! Cool

le mien est toujours a l'aeoroport a shangai !! Pris en charge par TNT !

C'est loooooong ! Il est peut être en vol !


----------



## naruto10 (15 Décembre 2009)

slt je viens de recevoir le mien, une beaute .... 
9 jours d 'avance par rapport prevision apple lors de la commande

par contre j'ai des difficultés car je viens du monde du pc...

j'ai des problemes avec bootcamp pour installer windows 7, mais je vais reussir , j'espere,


----------



## Hesp (15 Décembre 2009)

@iTomme : Idem, TNT pour le 27'' ; Ups pour remote apple care (qui sont censé arriver aujourd'hui). A mon avis ils ont pris l'avion ensemble ^_^

@ Naturo : Idem (bien que j'utilisais des G5 dans le cadre de ma formation) 

Voilà quelques liens sympa : 

Pas mal pour première prise en main

Pas vraiment regardé


----------



## Meven (15 Décembre 2009)

jujute a dit:


> bon bah le mien est reparti a Shanghai, bravo les douaniers allemands, vous n'avez pas mieux a faire ??
> SHANGHAI, CN    15/12/2009    1:39    LECTURE AU DEPART



Et bien, et bien... Il y en a qui ne sont pas très assidu sur ce topic 

Ceux sont les papiers qui vont et viennent, pas le colis


----------



## Hesp (15 Décembre 2009)

Yes, bonne nouvelle, UPS connait le téléphone ! Pour iTomme : Si jamais tu es au boulot et que le mec d'UPS est passé chez toi, possible de s'arranger pour qu'il passe au boulot (mon cas)

Ma remote arrive à 14h00


----------



## iTooms (15 Décembre 2009)

Hesp : je pense pas qu'ils soient dans le même avion !
Le mien est visiblement même pas parti !!!

Peut être cet après midi !! 
Et ups TNT ont leurs propres avions non ?

Date	Heure	Lieu	Statut
15 Dec 2009*	08:53:13*	Pudong International Airport*	Shipment In Transit.*
14 Dec 2009*	22:46:00*	Shanghai*	Shipment In Transit.*
14 Dec 2009*	22:41:05*	Shanghai*	Shipment In Transit.*
14 Dec 2009*	22:11:43*	Pudong International Airport*	Shipment Received At Transit Point.*
14 Dec 2009*	21:18:34*	Shanghai*	Shipment Collected From Sender.*


----------



## pomme85 (15 Décembre 2009)

naruto10 a dit:


> j'ai des problemes avec bootcamp pour installer windows 7, mais je vais reussir , j'espere,



J'ai la solution : ne pas installer Windows


----------



## Hesp (15 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Date    Heure    Lieu    Statut
> 15 Dec 2009*    08:53:13*    Pudong International Airport*    Shipment In Transit.*
> 14 Dec 2009*    22:46:00*    Shanghai*    Shipment In Transit.*
> 14 Dec 2009*    22:41:05*    Shanghai*    Shipment In Transit.*
> ...



Le miens :

15 Dec 2009     08:52:51     Pudong International Airport     Shipment In Transit. 

-------> Scanés à 20 secondes d'intervale, ils sont même côte à côte.

-------> Shipment Received at transit point = Reçu au point de transit /// Shipment in transit = Sont en transit = Dans l'avion ^_^


----------



## iTooms (15 Décembre 2009)

Exellent ! Même pays, même canton et même ville !!! Trop fort


----------



## Liljah (15 Décembre 2009)

Une petite infos, apple m'avait proposé un geste commercial pour le retard de l'i7.
Un virement de 50 m'a été fait de la part de Apple pour s'excuser du retard.
Pas mal non? 

Sinon pour installer 7 avec boot camp, vous obtenez un écran noir a la fin de l'installation.
J'ai vu sur un site, mais je ne me rappelle pas du tout du site, une solution.
Soit avoir un minidisplay port et brancher en dual screen et installer depuis le 2nd écran les drivers ATI dispo sur le dvd.

Autre solution, après l'écran noir, rebooter sous leopard et avec un logiciel qui permet l'écriture sur le ntfs, aller sur dans le dossier system/driver et effacer les fichier ati*.sys et ensuite rebooter et ça fonctionne sans souci.

Par contre désolé d'avoir écrit dans le speed mais je suis au boulot :hein:

Sinon sous 7, presque qu'à tout les reboot il faut réparer les driver de la carte son.
Bijour la galère.


----------



## Hesp (15 Décembre 2009)

Manquerait plus que la même rue ^^ héhéhé. 

C'est tout bon, reçu la première partie du butin.

Sinon j'ai livraison prévue le 18 (dans 3 jours woooaaaaa) par UPS, le 22 par Apple (qui continue à compter large) Ca me fait quand même 10 jours de rabais par rapport à ce qui m'avait été envoyé au tout tout tout début. Sincèrement, c'est appréciable et non négligeable.


----------



## iTooms (15 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Manquerait plus que la même rue ^^ héhéhé.



je suis à Pinchat




Hesp a dit:


> C'est tout bon, reçu la première partie du butin.
> 
> Sinon j'ai livraison prévue le 18 (dans 3 jours woooaaaaa) par UPS, le 22 par Apple (qui continue à compter large) Ca me fait quand même 10 jours de rabais par rapport à ce qui m'avait été envoyé au tout tout tout début. Sincèrement, c'est appréciable et non négligeable.



ben moi j'ai pas encore de date de livraison par TNT, toujours en :

 - 15 Dec 2009 	08:53:13 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit.

rien quedall ... ptetre que ce sera aussi le 18 ! on verra bien


----------



## Romain038 (15 Décembre 2009)

Bon bein moi ça a évolué today 
Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
J'ai reçu par mail la facture 
C'était prévu pour le 22 à votre avis ça va arriver quand ? le numéro ups il arrive quand ? 
:'(


----------



## iTooms (15 Décembre 2009)

Romain038 a dit:


> Bon bein moi ça a évolué today
> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation
> J'ai reçu par mail la facture
> C'était prévu pour le 22 à votre avis ça va arriver quand ? le numéro ups il arrive quand ?
> :'(



dans ta facture reçue par email tu devrais avoir un numéro de tracking !
si tu connais pas le transporteur (tnt, ups ...) va voir sur le store US dans ta commande, il devrait y avoir le nom du transporteur. en suite tu vas sur le site du transporteur et tu y rentres ton tracking number.

tiens-nous au courant !!


----------



## Romain038 (15 Décembre 2009)

bein non il y a rien écrit  
Numéro de suivi du transporteur
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
Transporteur assigné
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur


----------



## Hesp (15 Décembre 2009)

Je me marre, même quand je suis livré, Apple a modifié la date de livraison estimée (à demain, alors que je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui), encore mieux, mon nom a été mis à jour dans : Signed by....


@ Romain : 

Au bout d'un moment, si ce n'est déjà le cas, tu aura un petit onglet gris lorsque tu te connectes sur le site apple/store/votre compte/état de la commande.

Ce petit onglet gris est sur la droite de la description de ton produit (i7)


----------



## jujute (15 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Et bien, et bien... Il y en a qui ne sont pas très assidu sur ce topic
> 
> Ceux sont les papiers qui vont et viennent, pas le colis



oui j'ai vu ca sur un post sur la page d'avant, mais en effet je n'avais pas lu les 80 pages, malgré des recherches, en tout cas merci de l'info j'ai eu peur que mon mac prenne 2 fois l'avion par jour, en plein sommet de copenhague j'aurais eu honte pour lui. En tout cas le clavier ou la sourie ou je ne sais quoi de moins de 10kg est arrivé aujourd'hui (mais j'ai raté la livraison) et le mac est en Corée ... depuis ce matin ... la suite demain ;-)


----------



## Fredche (15 Décembre 2009)

naruto10 a dit:


> slt je viens de recevoir le mien, une beaute ....
> 9 jours d 'avance par rapport prevision apple lors de la commande



Y a quand même d'agréables surprises sur le topic finalement 



jujute a dit:


> oui j'ai vu ca sur un post sur la page d'avant, mais en effet je n'avais pas lu les 80 pages, malgré des recherches, en tout cas merci de l'info j'ai eu peur que mon mac prenne 2 fois l'avion par jour, en plein sommet de copenhague j'aurais eu honte pour lui.



Je crois que plus personne n'aurait le courage de relire en entier, vers la page 60, j'en avais relu +/- 30, puis j'ai survolé, c'était déjà pas mal... :mouais:

Pour moi, rien de changé ... Heureusement, j'ai pas trop le temps de me prendre la tête, je pars de chez moi à 7h30, je rentre à 20h30. Juste le temps de vérif un ptit coup sur l'iPhone si quelque chose bouge, à part ça, boulot, boulot, boulot ! Au final, suis moins stressé que juste après ma commande pendant ma semaine de congé et où je me baladais ici toute la journée ... 

Et au passage bon courage à ceux qui n'ont pas de bonnes nouvelles pour le moment ... tenez bon ! 


*EDIT: je rectifie :*

Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation	15 Déc. 2009

Devrais donc pas tarder à avoir un TN

Suis tellement pas (ou plus) stressé que je vois pas les changements !!! Faudrait pas que je loupe la livraison en pensant que c'est le facteur qui vient vendre son calendrier 2010 et que c'est pas grave si je vais pas ouvrir ... :affraid: :bebe: :casse: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## iTooms (16 Décembre 2009)

Oulah ! Ça ce précise !!! Il est a Genève !! (notez que Zurich et genève sont à zéro seconde l'une de l'autre selon TNT :

16 Dec 2009*	04:45:31*	Geneva*	Shipment Released From Customs.*
16 Dec 2009*	04:45:31*	Zurich*	Shipment Released From Customs.*
15 Dec 2009*	08:53:13*	Pudong International Airport*	Shipment In Transit.*
14 Dec 2009*	22:46:00*	Shanghai*	Shipment In Transit.*
14 Dec 2009*	22:41:05*	Shanghai*	Shipment In Transit.*
14 Dec 2009*	22:11:43*	Pudong International Airport*	Shipment Received At Transit Point.*
14 Dec 2009*	21:18:34*	Shanghai*	Shipment Collected From Sender.*


----------



## barbechat (16 Décembre 2009)

les colis sont a st herblain (10km de chez moi) je devais prendre ma journée mais je ne vais pas pouvoir! devoir attendre encore 1 ou 2 jours!


----------



## Fredche (16 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Oulah ! Ça ce précise !!! Il est a Genève !! (notez que Zurich et genève sont à zéro seconde l'une de l'autre selon TNT :
> 
> 16 Dec 2009*	04:45:31*	Geneva*	Shipment Released From Customs.*
> 16 Dec 2009*	04:45:31*	Zurich*	Shipment Released From Customs.*
> ...



C'est du rapide ça. Shangai Genève en 2 jours.  
Tant mieux.
Oserais-je espérer avant le weekend pour moi... Je crois pas...
Bon je vais bosser, comme ça, j'y pense pas  

@barbechat : dommage, mais au moins tu sais qu'il est pas loin


----------



## kiks (16 Décembre 2009)

Hello,
Bon pour moi, le colis est en "ACTIVITE INTERNE UPS" à cologne depuis cette nuit alors qu'il était visiblement dans les temps.

Résultats pas d'infos de la part d'UPS qui ne sait pas ce qu'il se passe:mouais:

Dommage moi qui espérait l'avoir avant de partir, c'est râpé........

Suis déçu.....mais en vacances quand même

Bonnes fêtes à tous.


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

kiks a dit:


> Hello,
> Bon pour moi, le colis est en "ACTIVITE INTERNE UPS" à cologne depuis cette nuit alors qu'il était visiblement dans les temps.
> 
> Résultats pas d'infos de la part d'UPS qui ne sait pas ce qu'il se passe:mouais:
> ...



Salut à tous, personnellement je viens de craquer en envoyant une lettre à apple. je suis épuisé d'attendre et ça me rend malade de voir toutes les commandes qui sont livrées avant la mienne.
J'ai commandé à 14h pour blackfriday j'ai eu ensuite une date d'expédiditon au 10 puis au 9/12 et là j'avais une date au 15/12 qui est devenue le 16/12....et toujours aucun tracker ni de UPS ni de TNT! j'en suis à 13 ou 14 jours ouvrés et d'ici à la réception prévue le 21 ou le 23...je vais dépasser les 2 semaines de livraison (en jours ouvrés) alors qu'il y avait 7 à 10 lors de ma commande sur l'applestore...je suis dégouté car non seulement je pourrais pas le récupérer pour noel mais en plus l'ordinateur va passer 10 jours chez le transporteur, dans le froid....


----------



## Hesp (16 Décembre 2009)

Yes, ça bouge !!! :


16 Dec 2009     06:33:49     Arnhem Hub     Shipment In Transit. 
16 Dec 2009     04:41:52     Geneva     Shipment Released From Customs. 
16 Dec 2009     04:41:52     Zurich     Shipment Released From Customs. 
15 Dec 2009     08:52:51     Pudong International Airport     Shipment In Transit. 
13 Dec 2009     08:44:06     Pudong International Airport     Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
13 Dec 2009     00:15:00     Shanghai     Shipment In Transit. 
13 Dec 2009     00:13:50     Shanghai     Shipment In Transit. 
12 Dec 2009     23:30:36     Shanghai     Shipment Collected From Sender.

Ils sont en Hollande : Arnhem = Ville aux pays-bas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Yes, ça bouge !!! :



L'image aussi bouge ! Gare au retour


----------



## pomme85 (16 Décembre 2009)

Toto777 a dit:


> Salut à tous, personnellement je viens de craquer en envoyant une lettre à apple. je suis épuisé d'attendre et ça me rend malade de voir toutes les commandes qui sont livrées avant la mienne.
> J'ai commandé à 14h pour blackfriday j'ai eu ensuite une date d'expédiditon au 10 puis au 9/12 et là j'avais une date au 15/12 qui est devenue le 16/12....et toujours aucun tracker ni de UPS ni de TNT! j'en suis à 13 ou 14 jours ouvrés et d'ici à la réception prévue le 21 ou le 23...je vais dépasser les 2 semaines de livraison (en jours ouvrés) alors qu'il y avait 7 à 10 lors de ma commande sur l'applestore...je suis dégouté car non seulement je pourrais pas le récupérer pour noel mais en plus l'ordinateur va passer 10 jours chez le transporteur, dans le froid....



Encore une fois les 7 à 10 jours annoncés sur le Store ne correspondent pas à la livraison mais à l'expédition !! Il faut ajouter à cela le délais de livraison.
Tu as commandé ton Mac seul ou avec autre chose ? imprimante, remote...


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Encore une fois les 7 à 10 jours annoncés sur le Store ne correspondent pas à la livraison mais à l'expédition !! Il faut ajouter à cela le délais de livraison.
> Tu as commandé ton Mac seul ou avec autre chose ? imprimante, remote...



Hello,
avec une remote uniquement (heureusement que j'ai pas pris de la ddr en plus). J'avais essayé de l'annuler mais c'était pas plus possible après quelques jours.

Ok mais après une expédition au 9 ou au 10 décembre,  j'en suis à 5 ou 6 jours ouvrés sans que le tracker soit là...j'avais une date au 15 qui est devenue 16 ce matin.


----------



## iTooms (16 Décembre 2009)

Ça rend fou ! Il est aussi en hollande le mien ! Alors qu'il était LA a Genève ce matin!!
Bravo l'écologie !!! Je comprend pas pourquoi il est partit en Hollande alors que je n'ai rien commandé en plus !!!

16 Dec 2009*	09:18:55*	Arnhem Hub*	Shipment In Transit.*


----------



## Hesp (16 Décembre 2009)

Si ma logique est bonne (ainsi que la traduction) Normalement ils sont en mouvement pour Zurich. 

16 décembre 2009 06:33:49 Arnhem Hub envoi en transit.
16 décembre 2009 04:41:52 Genève envoi dédouanées.
16 décembre 2009 04:41:52 Zurich expédition dédouanées.

Non iTomme, il était pas à Genève, il est arrivé dans un Hub (plateforme commerciale). Ils ont simplement scanné les infos pour savoir où ça devait partir. Par contre, je me demande s'il va passer par Zurich ou s'ils vont directement l'envoyer à Genève.

Je comprends pas encore la différence entre envoi dédouané et expédition dédouanée (Google traduction, les mots en anglais sont les mêmes : Shipment Released From Customs.

/Edit : J'ai pris 3 heures d'avance sur toi ^_^


----------



## iTooms (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est trop pour la tête !!!
Ça stress a mort !!!
Finalement on va les recevoir quant ?
Aujourd'hui ? Demain? Vendredi ou lundi ???

Arrglll je suis pas aussi zen que fledche !!!


----------



## pomme85 (16 Décembre 2009)

Toto777 a dit:


> Hello,
> avec une remote uniquement (heureusement que j'ai pas pris de la ddr en plus). J'avais essayé de l'annuler mais c'était pas plus possible après quelques jours.
> 
> Ok mais après une expédition au 9 ou au 10 décembre,  j'en suis à 5 ou 6 jours ouvrés sans que le tracker soit là...j'avais une date au 15 qui est devenue 16 ce matin.



C'est tout à fait normal. Ton Mac part de Chine pour rejoindre la Hollande, et ça met environ 7 jours voir un peu plus parfois. Pendant ce temps tu n'as aucun suivi. Une fois que ton Mac arrivera en Hollande, il sera pris en charge par UPS et c'est à ce moment là que tu pourras avoir un suivi.

Ca correspond à quoi exactement ta date du 16 ?!


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> C'est tout à fait normal. Ton Mac part de Chine pour rejoindre la Hollande, et ça met environ 7 jours voir un peu plus parfois. Pendant ce temps tu n'as aucun suivi. Une fois que ton Mac arrivera en Hollande, il sera pris en charge par UPS et c'est à ce moment là que tu pourras avoir un suivi.
> 
> Ca correspond à quoi exactement ta date du 16 ?!



C'est dans le suivi d'expédition :
Adresse dexpédition 09 Déc. 2009 Date de livraison estimée 21 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais16 Déc. 2009 Signée par

C'était daté pour le 15 depuis le 10 décembre et aujourd'hui c'est passé au 16.

Pour une commande le 27 novembre je vais être livré dans les derniers...


----------



## pomme85 (16 Décembre 2009)

Toto777 a dit:


> C'est dans le suivi d'expédition :
> Adresse dexpédition 09 Déc. 2009 Date de livraison estimée 21 Déc. 2009 (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpéditionEn cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais16 Déc. 2009 Signée par
> 
> C'était daté pour le 15 depuis le 10 décembre et aujourd'hui c'est passé au 16.
> ...



Le 16 est la date où ton Mac doit arriver en Hollande donc tu devrais pas tarder à avoir ton suivi UPS. 
Comme je te l'ai dis, c'est normal, pour tout ceux qui ont commandé qqch avec leur Mac, le délais de livraison est plus long.


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Le 16 est la date où ton Mac doit arriver en Hollande donc tu devrais pas tarder à avoir ton suivi UPS.
> Comme je te l'ai dis, c'est normal, pour tout ceux qui ont commandé qqch avec leur Mac, le délais de livraison est plus long.




donc c'est mort pour le 18...je vais aller le chercher en hollande

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------




Toto777 a dit:


> donc c'est mort pour le 18...je vais aller le chercher en hollande


et puis j'y ai cru tout hier quand j'avais la date du 15....demain j'aurais le 17 et vendredi le 18


----------



## Hesp (16 Décembre 2009)

On a des chances d'être livré le 18, donc vendredi. Sinon lundi...


----------



## jujute (16 Décembre 2009)

kiks a dit:


> Hello,
> Bon pour moi, le colis est en "ACTIVITE INTERNE UPS" à cologne depuis cette nuit alors qu'il était visiblement dans les temps.



Pareil, ils savent mettre du suspens dans les achats UPS, de mémoire mon iMac 24" (blanc) ça n'avait pas été aussi laborieux, d'ailleurs je ne me souviens pas qu'il venait de chine, et c'était TNT à l'époque... bon et bien, à suivre...


----------



## kiks (16 Décembre 2009)

jujute a dit:


> Pareil, ils savent mettre du suspens dans les achats UPS, de mémoire mon iMac 24" (blanc) ça n'avait pas été aussi laborieux, d'ailleurs je ne me souviens pas qu'il venait de chine, et c'était TNT à l'époque... bon et bien, à suivre...



Ha ben moi qui croyais que mon mac était tout seul perdu dans un hangar:rateau:


----------



## barbechat (16 Décembre 2009)

le miens est dans le camion ups qui vient chez moi, mais je suis pas chez moi....

pour toto, as tu essayé de regardé sur l'apple store US? parfois les info sont plus complètes.


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> le miens est dans le camion ups qui vient chez moi, mais je suis pas chez moi....
> 
> pour toto, as tu essayé de regardé sur l'apple store US? parfois les info sont plus complètes.



oui il n'y a rien de plus sur le store us. J'avais aussi appelé pour voir si la commande pouvait être scindée pour que la remote ne ralentisse l'imac. On m'a dit qu'il n'y avait plus de pb de remote, ni de souris...


----------



## Romain038 (16 Décembre 2009)

moi ça bouge pas d'un poil toujours enlevement final par notre distributeur en cours 
Vous pensez que ça dure combien de temps  encore ?


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

Romain038 a dit:


> moi ça bouge pas d'un poil toujours enlevement final par notre distributeur en cours
> Vous pensez que ça dure combien de temps  encore ?



Romain je crois qu'on en est presque au même pont. Je viens d'avoir à midi une modification "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)" et un distributeur assigné : NL Distribution Center"....


----------



## Sklad. (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis depuis pas mal de temps ce topic, car j'ai également commandé un iMac i7, et je me retrouve dans le même cas de que Toto777, à savoir un envoi de mon coli le 12 décembre, et depuis plus de nouvelles...
Dans le suivi d'expédition, je n'ai pas de n° de suivi, mais juste un "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 16 Déc. 2009". Apparemment ce serait donc à partir d'aujourd'hui que le suivi serait effectif, une fois son passage par la Hollande... Etonnant car je n'ai pas acheté avec d'accessoires, seulement l'iMac avec un Apple Care...
Voilàvoilà, j'espère que cela va avancer, merci pour tous les commentaire déjà posté -souvent rassurants-, et bon courage à tous ceux qui, comme moi, attendent leur i7 avec impatience...!
Bonne journée !


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

Sklad. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis depuis pas mal de temps ce topic, car j'ai également commandé un iMac i7, et je me retrouve dans le même cas de que Toto777, à savoir un envoi de mon coli le 12 décembre, et depuis plus de nouvelles...
> Dans le suivi d'expédition, je n'ai pas de n° de suivi, mais juste un "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 16 Déc. 2009". Apparemment ce serait donc à partir d'aujourd'hui que le suivi serait effectif, une fois son passage par la Hollande... Etonnant car je n'ai pas acheté avec d'accessoires, seulement l'iMac avec un Apple Care...
> Voilàvoilà, j'espère que cela va avancer, merci pour tous les commentaire déjà posté -souvent rassurants-, et bon courage à tous ceux qui, comme moi, attendent leur i7 avec impatience...!
> Bonne journée !



J'avais une expédition au 10 décembre mais avec - Expédition dans les délais - 16 Déc. 2009"
quelqu'un connait NL distribution center? Le tracker ne sert à rien, je sens bien que c'est encore un intémerdiaire avant UPS ou TNT suivant les dispos..


----------



## Sklad. (16 Décembre 2009)

Merci pout ton message, c'est que l'iPac doit être dans les "temps" alors, même si c'est toujours trop long pour une "simple" expédition (même si c'est de loin...)
Pour le NL distribution center, je n'en ai aucune idée...


----------



## MAsta kUdja (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Voilà j'ai également commandé un iMac i7 et voilà ce que dit mon tracking:

KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            16/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            4:19 	           	 	           	          ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS 	          	                     	                           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	WARSAW, 				  	              	            		     PL 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            15/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            21:13 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	INCHEON, 				  	              	            		     KR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            15/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            11:19 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            15/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            7:34 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            15/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            5:48 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            15/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            1:39 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            14/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            14:16 	           	 	           	          LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON  	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            14/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            13:37 	           	 	           	          LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            14/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            20:31 	           	 	           	          LECTURE D'EXPORTATION 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            14/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            13:06 	           	 	           	          LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            14/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            22:56 	           	 	           	          INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 	          	      

Quelqu'un à t'il le même genre d'infos de tracking?
Que signifie le activité interne UPS à Koeln?

Merci!


----------



## jujute (16 Décembre 2009)

MAsta kUdja a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Voilà j'ai également commandé un iMac i7 et voilà ce que dit mon tracking:
> 
> ...



t'es dans le même lot que Kiks et moi


----------



## intenz (16 Décembre 2009)

Même jours et quasiment même horaires.
On est tous ensembles dans cette livraison foireuse...
Mais il est bizarre ce suivi : il devrait y avoir une "lecture à l'arrivé" à Varsovie.


KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	16/12/2009	4:20	ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
WARSAW, PL	15/12/2009	21:13	LECTURE AU DEPART
INCHEON, KR	15/12/2009	11:19	LECTURE AU DEPART
15/12/2009	7:34	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
SHANGHAI, CN	15/12/2009	5:48	LECTURE AU DEPART
15/12/2009	1:39	LECTURE AU DEPART
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	13/12/2009	16:11	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
13/12/2009	15:37	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	13/12/2009	14:04	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
13/12/2009	12:44	LECTURE AU CENTRE DE TRANSIT
SHANGHAI, CN	12/12/2009	16:59	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	12/12/2009	4:07	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUE

Ça commence à faire long surtout que c'est la deuxième fois que je me tape ces délais car mon premier i7 est reparti pour un échange...


----------



## kiks (16 Décembre 2009)

Ça veut dire qu'ils ont décidé de boire une "Pils" et de manger une "Currywürst" avant de reprendre le transit. Mmmmmm


----------



## intenz (16 Décembre 2009)

Pas trop de pils, je veux avoir mon iMac en un seul morceau !!


----------



## Buzzloo (16 Décembre 2009)

Et voilà, je fais aussi partie de cette cargaison !
Dire, que j'ai osé croire que je l'aurai peut-être aujourd'hui !


----------



## MAsta kUdja (16 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Et voilà, je fais aussi partie de cette cargaison !
> Dire, que j'ai osé croire que je l'aurai peut-être aujourd'hui !



lol Moi aussi!

j'avais même prévenu ma gardienne au cas où...


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Et voilà, je fais aussi partie de cette cargaison !
> Dire, que j'ai osé croire que je l'aurai peut-être aujourd'hui !



franchement c'est bien parce que c'est un mac et que je pense que dans 3 mois ce sera toujours aussi long d'avoir ce i7....s'il faut commander ses cadeaux en octobre pour le avoir à noel...............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Buzzloo (16 Décembre 2009)

Et dire que j'ai passé commande le 30 octobre ...


----------



## barbechat (16 Décembre 2009)

ai reçu un avis de passage d'ups, comme quoi il y avait personne à mon domicile lors du premier passage (ceci peu avant 12h)
à 14h, coup de fil du chauffeur, me disant qu'il va repasser devant chez moi et que si je peu venir dans les 30 minutes qui suivent je pourrai recevoir les colis!

du coup comment résister entre resté au taf ou faire un aller retour éclair pour récupérer le joujou!

moins de 30 minutes plus tard j'ai récupérer le bébé!

je n'ai pas eu le temps de déballer, mais vu la masse et la taille du carton c'est déjà impressionnant!!!!


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Et dire que j'ai passé commande le 30 octobre ...




moi le 27 et j'ai pas encore le tacker ups ou tnt...


----------



## Buzzloo (16 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> ai reçu un avis de passage d'ups, comme quoi il y avait personne à mon domicile lors du premier passage (ceci peu avant 12h)
> à 14h, coup de fil du chauffeur, me disant qu'il va repasser devant chez moi et que si je peu venir dans les 30 minutes qui suivent je pourrai recevoir les colis!
> 
> du coup comment résister entre resté au taf ou faire un aller retour éclair pour récupérer le joujou!
> ...



Ohé, pas la peine de crâner !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------




Toto777 a dit:


> moi le 27 et j'ai pas encore le tacker ups ou tnt...


T'es sûr que c'est pas le 27 novembre ???
Moi c'était bien le 30 octobre, 3 jours après qu'ils soient sortis !


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> combien de temps entre chilly mazarin et la livraison?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barbechat, quel jour as tu reçu le tacker ups? le 14 ou le 15? Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------




Buzzloo a dit:


> Ohé, pas la peine de crâner !!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------
> 
> ...




ah si pardon...le 27/11 pour black friday...je comprends pas pourquoi j'ai 13 jours entre expédition et livraison...


----------



## barbechat (16 Décembre 2009)

j'ai d'abord reçu un avis de prise en charge avec un numéro de suivi identique à la référence apple (le 12 dans la soirée)
à partir du 14 ce numéro a été remplacé par le tracking d'ups 1z.....

le tracking ups a d'abord été visible sur le site apple store US puis sur le site français.


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

barbechat a dit:


> j'ai d'abord reçu un avis de prise en charge avec un numéro de suivi identique à la référence apple (le 12 dans la soirée)
> à partir du 14 ce numéro a été remplacé par le tracking d'ups 1z.....
> 
> le tracking ups a d'abord été visible sur le site apple store US puis sur le site français.



merci....j'en suis donc à l'étape du 12....c'est pas gagné. J'aurais rien avant le 21. 3 jours de perdu pour une fichue remote que je vais utiliser deux fois


----------



## Hesp (16 Décembre 2009)

intenz a dit:


> Ça commence à faire long surtout que c'est la deuxième fois que je me tape ces délais car mon premier i7 est reparti pour un échange...



Mais que s'est-il passé ? Tu arrives à nous filer plus d'infos (histoire de flipper un bon coup) 

Du coup j'ai investi dans un onduleur APC 650. Histoire que master Bob ne soit pas choqué.


----------



## kiuss (16 Décembre 2009)

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	16/12/2009	4:20	ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
WARSAW, PL	15/12/2009	21:13	LECTURE AU DEPART
INCHEON, KR	15/12/2009	11:19	LECTURE AU DEPART
15/12/2009	7:34	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
SHANGHAI, CN	15/12/2009	5:48	LECTURE AU DEPART
15/12/2009	1:39	LECTURE AU DEPART
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	13/12/2009	16:11	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
13/12/2009	15:37	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	13/12/2009	14:03	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
SHANGHAI, CN	12/12/2009	17:03	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	12/12/2009	4:07	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES
on dirait que moi aussi je fait parti de la cargaison maudite tout comme jujute intenz kiks masta bref la date de réception reculant de jour en jour et étant en exception a nouveau depuis plus de 12 heures je commence sérieusement a deseperer
en espérant une réception au plus vite et que la série ne soit pas foireuse


----------



## Shorty (16 Décembre 2009)

Reçu le mien aujourd'hui, juste avant de partir au boulot.
Commande validée le 23 tout de même...

Sinon je ne l'ai pas encore allumé, juste sorti du carton pour qu'il passe la journée à se rechauffer, il était vraiment glacial ! Rian à signaler sur l'extérieur sinon qu'il est immense et magnifique. Il me tarde de rentrer tout à l'heure, dire que les grèves de paris vont me retarder ! Grrr

Mais vraiment bel objet. En plus pour l'occasion je m'étais commandé un tout nouveau fauteuil pour profiter complètement (ouais parce que la chaise à 5 d'ikea çà va un moment mais bon...) et il se trouve que les 2 colis sont arrivés à 10 min d'intervalles 

çà va être une bonne soirée comme dirait Will.i.am ^^


----------



## Hesp (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai repeins mon bureau pour l'occasion (sans déconner ^^)


----------



## Romain038 (16 Décembre 2009)

bein la date estimmé moi c'est le 22 mais j'ai bien l'impression que c'est de la connerie 
Sachant que j'ai commandé le 27 je me demande si pourrai pas les appeller pour gueuler un peu car je trouve ça vraiment long ...


----------



## kiuss (16 Décembre 2009)

Renseignement pris a l'instant au telephonne avec ups j aurai du recevoir mon iMac aujourd'hui mais le conteneur serait probablement encore a Varsovie sans plus d' information . Il m a dit qu il en saurait plus demain a 08h00
le suspens est insoutenable


----------



## jujute (16 Décembre 2009)

kiuss a dit:


> Renseignement pris a l'instant au telephonne avec ups j aurai du recevoir mon iMac aujourd'hui mais le conteneur serait probablement encore a Varsovie sans plus d' information . Il m a dit qu il en saurait plus demain a 08h00
> le suspens est insoutenable



oue ils ont raté l'avion nos macs c'est bien ce à quoi je pensais, et moi qui m'absente le 18/12 pour plusieurs jours, je sens que mon mac ca sera pour mon retour.. parcontre j'ai bien recu l'apple care ...


----------



## iTooms (16 Décembre 2009)

Romain038 a dit:


> bein la date estimmé moi c'est le 22 mais j'ai bien l'impression que c'est de la connerie
> Sachant que j'ai commandé le 27 je me demande si pourrai pas les appeller pour gueuler un peu car je trouve ça vraiment long ...



j'ai appelé Apple lundi juste pour avoir des nouvelles et sans rien demandé ils m'ont promis un geste commercial vu que j'attendais ... je dois les rappeler dès réception de mon iMac !
moi je te conseillerai de les appeler ! ça vaut la peine ... pour rappel, je l'ai commandé le 27 nov.


----------



## intenz (16 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Mais que s'est-il passé ? Tu arrives à nous filer plus d'infos (histoire de flipper un bon coup)
> 
> Du coup j'ai investi dans un onduleur APC 650. Histoire que master Bob ne soit pas choqué.



Ben la sortie audio ne "retenait" pas le jack en place, donc au moindre mouvement, paf, plus de son...


----------



## Hesp (16 Décembre 2009)

jujute a dit:


> oue ils ont raté l'avion nos macs c'est bien ce à quoi je pensais, et moi qui m'absente le 18/12 pour plusieurs jours, je sens que mon mac ca sera pour mon retour.. parcontre j'ai bien recu l'apple care ...



Idem, avec remote control... Ca calme, mais un moment seulement après m'être extasié pendant 20 minutes sur le design (aucune fentes, d'une mouture complète, j'ai troué ça fascinant)



iTooms a dit:


> j'ai appelé Apple lundi juste pour avoir des nouvelles et sans rien demandé ils m'ont promis un geste commercial vu que j'attendais ... je dois les rappeler dès réception de mon iMac !
> moi je te conseillerai de les appeler ! ça vaut la peine ... pour rappel, je l'ai commandé le 27 nov.



Et dire qu'on a commandé en même temps et que j'ai appelé 3x... Sans demander un geste commercial. Tu dois avoir le truc ^^ (j'hésite à rappeler)


----------



## Matt17000 (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous et a toutes !

Je parcours régulièrement le site et le forum et je n'avais jamais fait le pas de m'inscrire, c'est désormais chose faites.

Je suis comme plus d'un ici dans le cas du "activité interne ups" mais cela viens de changer !!!!

KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            16/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            20:10 	           	 	           	          REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON 	          	                     	                          
Peut être pour demain... Croisons les doigts, marre de mon pc vieillissant


----------



## barbechat (16 Décembre 2009)

tout est installé c vraiment top


----------



## Buzzloo (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai dû pleurer ( au sens propre du terme), pour qu'on daigne me dire autre chose que "je vous comprends madame, mais on ne peut rien faire"
Faut pas pousser, quand même, une commande faite le 30 octobre et toujours pas envoyée le 10 décembre et livraison prévue le 29 !
J'ai réussi à leur faire pitié, elle est allé voir sa supérieure et tout s'est débloqué d'un coup, envoyé le 14 et réception demain, si nos colis ne se perdent pas encore 1 journée entière !
Et j'ai droit à 80  de geste commercial ...


----------



## Hesp (16 Décembre 2009)

Mince, j'avais une livraison prévue pour le 28... Pas assez larmoyant apparemment, vous me pousser au 4ème appel là... Faut que je pense à quelque chose de terriblement blessant (aux chiottes ma nature malgré tout optimiste)... Tu avais un mouchoir à portée pour être plus crédible ?

Sinon bah je reprends le flambeau : Bienvenue aux nouveaux/nouvelles arrivant(e)s. Je propose à notre communauté de nous trouver un petit nom (le groupe près sapin de Noël ou: Oui ! L'épicéa tu verras (libre court à vos suggestions) 

Je propose, comme nous faisons partie de la même volée, de nous en donner à coeur joie ici une fois que nous l'aurons reçu, histoire  de donner un aperçu à ceux et celles qui hésitent encore. Ca nous permettrait de nous remémorer notre attente insoutenable frisant l'insondable à la lisière du nervous break down avec une nostalgie certaine. Barbechat tu peux déjà commencer à nous représenter.

J'ai vécu une activité interne UPS, c'est pas facile... Au final, si on tombe sur un bon employé, après la première tentative, toujours dans la journée de livraison, ils peuvent vous appeler pour convenir d'un rendez-vous. Ca m'est arrivé il y a 2 jours. Il faut vraiment les remercier, j'insiste, préparez des sucreries, car ils le font par initiative personnelle en appelant de leur propre numéro de portable (imaginez s'ils le font pour beaucoup de client, leur facture ne sera pas remboursée par leur entreprise, donc chapeau) C'est arrivé à Barbechloum aussi... 

Voilà


----------



## Fredche (16 Décembre 2009)

Youhoooooooooooou ! :love:

Je m'apprêtais à répondre à certains d'entre vous ici même, puis je me dis, je vais quand même regarder si il y a du changement pour moi...

Je vois alors sur le store:  le Mac, livraison prévue le 23, le casque, livraison le 17 (ah bon :mouais je peux le suivre, TN chez UPS. Et surprise  : colis multiple, 2 TN, le tout prévu pour demain !  Quelle avance, prévu le 22-23, je m'y attendais pas. En plus, mon père est à l'hosto de lundi à mercredi, ça aurait été chaud pour la livraison ...

Pour l'instant :

EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL	16/12/2009	18:52	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL	16/12/2009	8:10	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Donc à Bruxelles cette nuit, à la maison demain ! 

Bon, je bosse tard donc je le déballerai très très tard ... j'essaierai de pas faire une nuit blanche ... 

Moi qui ne stressais pas outre mesure, là, c'est foutu je tiendrai pas jusque demain ! Je vais suivre le colis cette nuit ... :modo: Demain, réunions mal barrées au boulot, concentration, nada ... Enfin, vous connaissez quoi ... 

EDIT: Euh, en espérant pas de mauvaise surprise au déballage ... bien que ça ait l'air se calmer ce genre de chose. Croisons les doigts.

RE-EDIT : Ça y est, je commence à rafraîchir la page d'UPS toutes les 10 minutes ... La nuit va être difficile.


----------



## Toto777 (16 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Youhoooooooooooou ! :love:
> 
> Je m'apprêtais à répondre à certains d'entre vous ici même, puis je me dis, je vais quand même regarder si il y a du changement pour moi...
> 
> ...




Idem pour moi. J ai passe la journée sur ma page a attendre un tracker et il est tombe ce soir a 22h !! Aucun détail sur les mouvements en douanes mais une nouvelle date : DEMAIN!!! Le 17!!! Pour une commande le 27/11 expédiée le 10/12 !!! Trop content car je pars le 18 a midi!  C est un miracle!


----------



## Fredche (16 Décembre 2009)

Toto777 a dit:


> Idem pour moi. J ai passe la journée sur ma page a attendre un tracker et il est tombe ce soir a 22h !! Aucun détail sur les mouvements en douanes mais une nouvelle date : DEMAIN!!! Le 17!!! Pour une commande le 27/11 expédiée le 10/12 !!! Trop content car je pars le 18 a midi!  C est un miracle!



Tip top comme moi, commandé le 27, départ le 10.  Les nôtres ont du voyager ensemble.
On fera partie des heureux avant le WE !


----------



## brembo (16 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Tip top comme moi, commandé le 27, départ le 10.  Les nôtres ont du voyager ensemble.
> On fera partie des heureux avant le WE !


Cela devient bon pour vous, cool.


----------



## Fredche (16 Décembre 2009)

brembo a dit:


> Cela devient bon pour vous, cool.



Ouiap, et puis dans quelques jours on passera sur ton topic pour raconter


----------



## kiuss (16 Décembre 2009)

Matt17000 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous et a toutes !
> 
> Je parcours régulièrement le site et le forum et je n'avais jamais fait le pas de m'inscrire, c'est désormais chose faites.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzzloo (16 Décembre 2009)

hahaha, moi c'est une surprise que je fais à mon mari, donc je l'enverrai vous poster ses premières impressions !


----------



## MAsta kUdja (16 Décembre 2009)

Matt17000 a dit:


> KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            16/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            20:10 	           	 	           	          REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> Peut être pour demain... Croisons les doigts, marre de mon pc vieillissant



Yes moi aussi ça a changé!!!

Donc oui croisons les doigts pour demain 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------




kiuss a dit:


> mais ce qui me tracasse le plus c'est que le statut est resté sur exception donc pour le moment je ne me fait pas de fausse joie
> 
> En espérant tout comme toi que sa ne tarde plus trop



Ouchhh oui c'est vrai, j'avais pas fait attention à ça...

Mais restons Zen et optimiste...


----------



## Fredche (16 Décembre 2009)

kiuss a dit:


> en effet pour moi aussi sa a changer:
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              16/12/2009                                                                   20:10                                                  REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> 
> ...



Faut croiser les doigts ! C'est tout le mal que je te souhaite. 



Buzzloo a dit:


> hahaha, moi c'est une surprise que je fais à mon mari, donc je l'enverrai vous poster ses premières impressions !



Bonne idée, il va se demander où il est tombé  



MAsta kUdja a dit:


> Yes moi aussi ça a changé!!!
> 
> Donc oui croisons les doigts pour demain



Y a du mouvement ce soir ! 


Je viens de penser que mon bureau n'est absolument pas près à recevoir la bestiole ... j'avais prévu ça ce WE... Bon, on fera à la bonne franquette, je lui prépare un lit de camp, un ptit réchaud et on devrait s'en sortir 

*EDIT :*

EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL	16/12/2009	21:30	LECTURE AU DEPART

Et hop viens petit, viens petit.


----------



## Buzzloo (16 Décembre 2009)

Imaginez ce que ça vous ferait si vous pensiez ne pas avoir votre beau joujou avant, au moins cet été, faute de moyens, et que, demain soir, en rentrant du boulot, vous trouviez un énoooooooooooooorme paquet cadeau dans le bureau 

Je suis sûre qu'il va verser sa larmichette !


----------



## Fredche (16 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Imaginez ce que ça vous ferait si vous pensiez ne pas avoir votre beau joujou avant, au moins cet été, faute de moyens, et que, demain soir, en rentrant du boulot, vous trouviez un énoooooooooooooorme paquet cadeau dans le bureau
> 
> Je suis sûre qu'il va verser sa larmichette !



J'ose pas imaginer ma réaction ! C'est un sacré cadeau ! 

Avec tout ça, j'avais un dossier à potasser, du repos à prendre car 5h30 debout demain, retour au grand minimum 20h30 demain soir et même chose vendredi, samedi, dimanche... suis mal barré. Vais me jeter dans mon lit ! ... avec la page d'UPS à rafraîchir sur mon iPhone ... :modo::bebe::hosto: etc.


----------



## Matt17000 (16 Décembre 2009)

Il pourrait quand même mettre une balise gps dans leur colis apple sans rire :love:

On éviterai de surcharger les serveur d'ups comme ca


----------



## jujute (17 Décembre 2009)

Matt17000 a dit:


> Il pourrait quand même mettre une balise gps dans leur colis apple sans rire :love:



c'est ce que je me disais hier ! je vote pour le tracking des colis avec une puce GPS, UPS si vous nous lisez... bon ok ca fera des hotlineurs au chomage qui doivent passer leur temps a répondre "votre colis est a tel endroit et il arrivera d'ici X jours"


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

c'est reparti pour ACTIVITE INTERNE après un EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/12/2009	4:28	ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	16/12/2009	20:10	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

iMac i7 expédié le 12/12


----------



## Fredche (17 Décembre 2009)

jujute a dit:


> c'est ce que je me disais hier ! je vote pour le tracking des colis avec une puce GPS, UPS si vous nous lisez... bon ok ca fera des hotlineurs au chomage qui doivent passer leur temps a répondre "votre colis est a tel endroit et il arrivera d'ici X jours"



Tout a fait d'accord :

Pour moi : 

BRUSSELS, BE	17/12/2009	4:40	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
17/12/2009	4:11	EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
BRUSSELS, BE	16/12/2009	23:51	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

Comme prévu, arrivé à Bxl cette nuit, devrait pas tarder à démarrer. :

Bon, vais bosser, à plus tard pour les nouvelles.


----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

healey a dit:


> c'est reparti pour ACTIVITE INTERNE après un EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/12/2009	4:28	ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	16/12/2009	20:10	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> ...


Idem.

Mrrrr de mrrrr, qu'est ce qu'elle a notre cargaison ?!?!!! Pourquoi nous ?!?!!...
Ça commence à faire long.


----------



## pomme85 (17 Décembre 2009)

healey a dit:


> c'est reparti pour ACTIVITE INTERNE après un EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/12/2009	4:28	ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	16/12/2009	20:10	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> ...




Je suis dans le même cas (j'attends mon Mac de remplacement). On était censés le recevoir le 14 et depuis il n'y a que des problèmes :hein: En plus, la livraison avec le service UPS Saver doit normalement être rapide ! Voir ici : http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/shipping/time/service/inter/express_saver.html

Je pense appeler UPS aujourd'hui parce que là ça devient franchement n'importe quoi !


----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas (j'attends mon Mac de remplacement). On était censés le recevoir le 14 et depuis il n'y a que des problèmes :hein: En plus, la livraison avec le service UPS Saver doit normalement être rapide ! Voir ici : http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/shipping/time/service/inter/express_saver.html
> 
> Je pense appeler UPS aujourd'hui parce que là ça devient franchement n'importe quoi !



Tu nous tiens au courant, hein.


----------



## k-rez (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde , bon ben je suis dans le même bateau que vous apres lecture :





> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	Dec 17, 2009	4:28 AM	UPS INTERNAL ACTIVITY
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	Dec 16, 2009	8:10 PM	UPS INTERNAL ACTIVITY / RELEASED BY CLEARING AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> ...



Je dois avoir le meme camion que vous :/

Je suis assez colere maintenant, apple m'avait annoncé une date de livraison au 1er janvier, puis au 28 decembre, pour ensuite passer au 14 decembre sans prevenir...

Commande validée le 27 novembre. 

J'aime beacoup le suivi apple : date de livraison estimée : 14 dec. (il y a une semaine quoi)

Je passe un soufflon a qui là ?


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Oh là là, journée de merde, de chez journée de merde !!!
Bon alors, d'abord, il a pas neigé, et moi, j'aime la neige
Ensuite debout avec une migraine
Et le facteur qui me livre un paquet ------> erreur dans le modèle !!!!
Et j'arrive sur UPS et je vois ça !!!!

GRRRRRRR !!!


----------



## dendritique (17 Décembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde!

Mon i7 commandé le 27/11 (black friday) a été expédié le 10/12. Mais, sur le site de suivi d'Apple, je n'ai toujours pas de n° de suivi UPS. Donc aucune idée de l'endroit où il se trouve... 

Quelqu'un saurait comment je peux avoir le numéro?


----------



## pomme85 (17 Décembre 2009)

Bon alors accrochez-vous bien : UPS n'a soit disant pas de traces du colis depuis qu'il est parti de Shangai. Le mec m'a dit direct qu'ils ne savent pas où est mon colis. Que je dois appeler Apple d'ici demain si pas de changement pour leur dire que le colis est perdu, "ils ont l'habitude, ils sauront quoi faire" dixit le commercial d'UPS. Ahaha...  :hein: ça va chauffer au tel avec Apple je crois....


----------



## Toto777 (17 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Mon i7 commandé le 27/11 (black friday) a été expédié le 10/12. Mais, sur le site de suivi d'Apple, je n'ai toujours pas de n° de suivi UPS. Donc aucune idée de l'endroit où il se trouve...
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait comment je peux avoir le numéro?




Je l'ai eu hier soir à 22h pour un livraison prévue aujourd'hui (idem commandé le 27/11 et expédié le 10/12)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h12 ----------




Buzzloo a dit:


> Oh là là, journée de merde, de chez journée de merde !!!
> Bon alors, d'abord, il a pas neigé, et moi, j'aime la neige
> Ensuite debout avec une migraine
> Et le facteur qui me livre un paquet ------> erreur dans le modèle !!!!
> ...



ils t'ont livré quoi ? un i5?


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bon alors accrochez-vous bien : UPS n'a soit disant pas de traces du colis depuis qu'il est parti de Shangai. Le mec m'a dit direct qu'ils ne savent pas où est mon colis. Que je dois appeler Apple d'ici demain si pas de changement pour leur dire que le colis est perdu, "ils ont l'habitude, ils sauront quoi faire" dixit le commercial d'UPS. Ahaha...  :hein: ça va chauffer au tel avec Apple je crois....




Je vais encore devoir pleurer au téléphone, c'est ça?


----------



## Toto777 (17 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> hahaha, moi c'est une surprise que je fais à mon mari, donc je l'enverrai vous poster ses premières impressions !




Il va sauter un plafond ! Sacré surprise


----------



## Matt17000 (17 Décembre 2009)

Bon bah c'est reparti pour activité interne pour ma part aussi....


----------



## iTooms (17 Décembre 2009)

Hello toutes et tous !! Ça a bougé pour moi :

17 Dec 2009*	09:22:10*	Zurich*	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.*


Hesp : de ton côté ?


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Toujours activité interne pour moi !


----------



## aliflore (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis nouveau sur le forum mais pas sur mac (j'ai débuté avec un LC 475).

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous j'ai commandé mon imac i7 le 27 novembre et suis en attente de livraison.

Mon tracking UPS marque:

 KOELN (COLOGNE),  DE 12/17/2009 4:28 A.M. UPS INTERNAL ACTIVITY
 KOELN (COLOGNE),  DE 12/16/2009 8:10 P.M. RELEASED BY CLEARING AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT FOR DELIVERY
 WARSAW,  PL 12/15/2009 9:13 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
 INCHEON,  KR 12/15/2009 11:19 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 12/15/2009 7:34 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
 SHANGHAI,  CN 12/15/2009 5:48 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 12/15/2009 1:39 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
 KOELN (COLOGNE),  DE 12/13/2009 4:11 P.M. PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE / RELEASED BY CLEARING AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT FOR DELIVERY 12/13/2009 3:37 P.M. PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE
 SHANGHAI,  CN 12/13/2009 1:25 P.M. EXPORT SCAN
 SHANGHAI,  CN 12/12/2009 5:00 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN CN 12/12/2009 4:07 A.M.BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


Je viens d'appeler l'apple store qui a contacté directement UPS: UPS ne sait pas où est le colis mais il vont faire une mise à jour d'ici 1/2 heure et on devrait en savoir plus.
Le store doit me rappeler dès qu'ils ont des nouvelles ... je vous tiens au courant.

Apparemment, c'est la galère dans les livraisons.


----------



## Matt17000 (17 Décembre 2009)

Trop de suivi tue le suivi.

Ma livraison était prévue pour lundi, on est jeudi, toujours rien...

Ma copine commence a peter les plombs d'attendre ups alors qu'ils ne viennent pas, donc tout les soirs j'ai droit a "tu fait chier avec ton pc a la c*n" ce a quoi je répond que c'est pas un pc :rateau:

Enfin bref, ça commence a faire long la... Petite question cependant, l'avez vous acheter avec la remise étudiant ?


----------



## kiks (17 Décembre 2009)

Salut
j'ai fait pareil et le gars de l'appstore contacte UPS. Et il m'a dit que selon lui, il ne faut s'attendre à rien cette semaine.

Pour ma part j'ai demande a être livre en janvier après mes vacances.

C'est vraiment compliqué parfois
En tout cas patience à tous....:hein:


----------



## pomme85 (17 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de raccrocher avec Apple qui a contacté UPS pour en savoir plus : le colis n'est pas perdu, il y a un problème à l'aéroport apparemment mais ils en savent pas plus. On aura soit disant plus d'infos en fin de semaine ou début de semaine prochaine.

J'ai demandé un geste commercial et cette ***** n'a pas voulu car on est toujours dans le délai d'estimation de livraison (date indiquée dans l'email de l'expédition). Mais bon c'est quand même abusé, d'autant plus que dans mon cas c'est le 2ème iMac qu'on m'envoie donc toute cette histoire ça commence à faire long. :hein:


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Hesp (17 Décembre 2009)

Il va carrément faire une syncope (prépare une piqure d'Adrénaline pour sa cardiaque).

Il faut le faire tout de même... se gourer sur le modèle.... Bon si c'est celui au dessus, ne pas le renvoyer et considérer ça comme un geste commercial.

Sinon  17 Dec 2009 09:28:50 Zurich Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 

Arrivée dans ce drôle de petit pays qu'est le miens. Il va transiter sur Genève aujourd'hui je pense. Donc demain je l'ai ! Mon seul jour de congé, le 18.. Ouf arf urf....

iTomme on va faire péter le café !

= 4-5 jours depuis Shanghai pour arriver à la maison.


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Snifff, toujours pas de changement de mon côté !


----------



## iTooms (17 Décembre 2009)

Hesp : ça bouge encore !!! Tu crois pour demain ? Moi aussi j'ai congé

17 Dec 2009*	10:01:30*	Zurich*	Shipment In Transit.*
17 Dec 2009*	09:22:10*	Zurich*	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.*


----------



## dendritique (17 Décembre 2009)

Toto777 a dit:


> Je l'ai eu hier soir à 22h pour un livraison prévue aujourd'hui (idem commandé le 27/11 et expédié le 10/12)




Ben en fait, je suis exactement dans la même situatin que Romain038...

Sur le store US, j'ai 

Shipped on: Dec 11, 2009 via SYNCREON
Tracking #: WW00

Et dans les détails:
Preparing handover to final carrier
In transit to final destination - carrier details to be updated shortly.

Aucun numero de tracking en vue..


----------



## aliflore (17 Décembre 2009)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour tous ceux qui attendent leur mac:

l'apple store vient de me rappeler et après contact avec UPS, mon mac est toujours à Shanghai depuis le 13 décembre.
Toutes les infos sur le tracking UPS sont fausses (il ne s'agit que de salade interne au transporteur) et le mac n'est toujours pas parti de Chine.
En plus, ils ne savent pas où il est exactement. UPS doit refaire le point ce soir avec le store pour en savoir plus.
La fille du store semblait bien embêtée et m'a promis un geste commercial dès la réception du mac et m'a aussi assurée que le délai de prise en charge par l'applecare serait repoussé.

A suivre ... mais ça semble mal parti pour le recevoir avant Noël


----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

Grrrrr moi UPS me dit qu'il est en Allemagne surement bloqué à cause d'intempéries.
Personne ne sait rien on dirait.


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Et pour ceux à qui on a déjà promis un geste commercial pour avoir cafouillé dans le traitement de la commande pendant 1 mois, on a droit au cumul des geste commerciaux ???


----------



## Toto777 (17 Décembre 2009)

Matt17000 a dit:


> Trop de suivi tue le suivi.
> 
> Ma livraison était prévue pour lundi, on est jeudi, toujours rien...
> 
> ...



non mais black friday


----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Et pour ceux à qui on a déjà promis un geste commercial pour avoir cafouillé dans le traitement de la commande pendant 1 mois, on a droit au cumul des geste commerciaux ???


Va falloir chialer pour un plus gros geste.
Moi je vais demander une time capsule. Si ça marche pas, l'apple care offerte. Si ça marche pas, un ipod nano. Sinon de l'argent. Ça va être du sport !


----------



## fuz (17 Décembre 2009)

k-rez a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde , bon ben je suis dans le même bateau que vous apres lecture :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




moi j'ai tout pareil !! je comprends rien à ces aller-venus... surtout que le miens, c'est imac de remplacement (le premier étant défectueux)


----------



## Toto777 (17 Décembre 2009)

intenz a dit:


> Grrrrr moi UPS me dit qu'il est en Allemagne surement bloqué à cause d'intempéries.
> Personne ne sait rien on dirait.



le mien était en allemagne ce matin à 4h du mat et il semble bien en route (belgique)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------




dendritique a dit:


> Ben en fait, je suis exactement dans la même situatin que Romain038...
> 
> Sur le store US, j'ai
> 
> ...



pas de stress j'ai eu le tracking 24 h après ce message et la livraison est prévu ce midi (tracker reçu à 22h hier soir) !


----------



## dendritique (17 Décembre 2009)

Toto777 a dit:


> pas de stress j'ai eu le tracking 24 h après ce message et la livraison est prévu ce midi (tracker reçu à 22h hier soir) !



Pas de stress, juste de l'impatience 

Et ça fait déjà 2 jours que j'ai ce message


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Mais on suit le tracking de quoi, du coup, si nos macs sont toujours à Shangai ???


----------



## Toto777 (17 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Pas de stress, juste de l'impatience
> 
> Et ça fait déjà 2 jours que j'ai ce message



si t'es en France ça devrait vraiment pas tarder. Jusqu'à ce soir tu as espoir pour une livraison vendredi.

Pour info, deux colis groupés arrivent : un de 10 g (remote) et 17,5 kilos pour le imac...bravo l'économie de colis....J'espère maintenant qu'il aura pas de pb :

- risque sur l'écran (cassé ou qui devient blanc) et problème avec le son...est-ce qu'il y a d'autres problèmes connus ?? merci

Pour le geste commercial j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance. On m'avait dit de rappeler aussi à réception du imac mais si la livraison est dans les clous...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------




Buzzloo a dit:


> Mais on suit le tracking de quoi, du coup, si nos macs sont toujours à Shangai ???




certains ont eu des tracking dès le départ de shangai. Pour ma part avec syncreon et NL distributions Center, j'ai eu le traker ups après passage dans l'usine des Pays-bas (pour joindre la remote et la imac sans doute)


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

Coup de fil chez Apple
effectivement fausses informations de suivi UPS
Livraisons possibles Samedi (?) ou lundi


----------



## dendritique (17 Décembre 2009)

Toto777 a dit:


> si t'es en France ça devrait vraiment pas tarder. Jusqu'à ce soir tu as espoir pour une livraison vendredi.
> 
> Pour info, deux colis groupés arrivent : un de 10 g (remote) et 17,5 kilos pour le imac...bravo l'économie de colis....J'espère maintenant qu'il aura pas de pb :



Je suis en Suisse. Apparement, il viendra par TNT (dixit Apple que j'ai eu au tel...)


Il vient de changer de statut:

In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule

Mais toujours pas de n° de suivi :-(


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Ben oui, sur nos tracking, le colis est à Cologne, depuis deux jours, et chez apple ils disent qu'ils sont même pas partis de Shanghai, du coup, c'est ups qui s'éclate avec des faux tracking, où on suit autre chose ?


----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Ben oui, sur nos tracking, le colis est à Cologne, depuis deux jours, et chez apple ils disent qu'ils sont même pas partis de Shanghai, du coup, c'est ups qui s'éclate avec des faux tracking, où on suit autre chose ?



On ne suit sûrement que les documents administratifs de nos colis, ces derniers pouvant être physiquement n'importe où... J'espère quand même qu'ils sont à Cologne.


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

C'est où la file d'attente pour se pendre ?


----------



## Hesp (17 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Hesp : ça bouge encore !!! Tu crois pour demain ? Moi aussi j'ai congé
> 
> 17 Dec 2009*    10:01:30*    Zurich*    Shipment In Transit.*
> 17 Dec 2009*    09:22:10*    Zurich*    Shipment Received At Destination Depot.*



Oui, je pense qu'on le chope demain ^_^. On a eu beaucoup de chance : TNT. Apparement Ups merde pour tout le monde... On a vraiment eu du bol

17 Dec 2009 10:01:20 Zurich Shipment In Transit. 

10 secondes d'avance sur toi ^_^ héhéhéh


----------



## dendritique (17 Décembre 2009)

Il semble que les envois pour la Suisse soient fait par TNT, pour la France par UPS...


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Ben oui, sur nos tracking, le colis est à Cologne, depuis deux jours, et chez apple ils disent qu'ils sont même pas partis de Shanghai, du coup, c'est ups qui s'éclate avec des faux tracking, où on suit autre chose ?



Ils nous répondent ce qu'ils veulent; Apple m'a répondu que les iMac étaient bien à Cologne et non à Shanghai, et qu'Ups envisage une livraison possible CE samedi, ou lundi.


----------



## Matt17000 (17 Décembre 2009)

Une chose est sûre, il y en a un des deux qui ne nous dit pas la verité...

Pour mon switch sur Apple, je suis limite déçu


----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

Matt17000 a dit:


> Une chose est sûre, il y en a un des deux qui ne nous dit pas la verité...
> 
> Pour mon switch sur Apple, je suis limite déçu



T'inquiètes pas, en règle générale, tout va vite et bien. C'est la première fois sur 7 achats sur le store que j'ai une merde.


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Dire que je suis à Lille, c'est à 3h de route de Cologne !


----------



## Romain038 (17 Décembre 2009)

Bon bein je viens de les appeler et les colis sont en hollande depuis le 15 et ils sont en transit chez ups
Une info de choix par contre 
UPS  va livrer le samedi cette semaine car on est juste avant noel pour combler les retards 
Et ps  pas de gestes commercial de leur part ...


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

DTC, comme on dit, hihi


----------



## MAsta kUdja (17 Décembre 2009)

Romain038 a dit:


> Bon bein je viens de les appeler et les colis sont en hollande depuis le 15 et ils sont en transit chez ups
> Une info de choix par contre
> UPS  va livrer le samedi cette semaine car on est juste avant noel pour combler les retards



Tu crois que c'est valable aussi pour ceux dont le track ups est coincé à ACTIVITé INTERNE UPS à cologne???

Ou c'est un autre lot???

Pfff trop marre d'attendre


----------



## Demi-lune (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
voici mon suivi UPS:

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/12/2009	4:28	ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	16/12/2009	20:10	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS.               ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

WARSAW, PL	15/12/2009	21:13	LECTURE AU DEPART

INCHEON, KR	15/12/2009	11:19	LECTURE AU DEPART
15/12/2009	7:34	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

SHANGHAI, CN	15/12/2009	5:48	LECTURE AU DEPART
15/12/2009	1:39	LECTURE AU DEPART

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	13/12/2009	16:12	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
13/12/2009	15:37	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.

SHANGHAI, CN	13/12/2009	13:49	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION

SHANGHAI, CN	12/12/2009	17:09	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE

CN	12/12/2009	4:07	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


Autrement dit je suis aussi dans le meme colis, et j'avais les meme dates de livraison au depart (23 dec, puis 14, puis 16, puis 17, puis toujours rien...)

*Ne vous rejouissez pas trop vite:*

Cet ordinateur est le troisieme que je commande :
Le 1er je l'ai renvoye parce qu'ils ont change tous les modeles 2 jours apres la livraison.

Le 2eme, c'est le meme que le 3eme et que le votre, sauf qu'il est arrive avec l'ecran explose!

J'espere qu'ils en prennent soin, parce que c'est difficile de manipuler un carton de 19,4kg qui est si fragile!

Un petit conseil:

Ne signez pas la reception UPS avant d'avoir ouvert votre carton et d'avoir au moins verifie qu'il n'est pas abime!

Je sais le mec d'UPS va raler, mais on a bien merite au moins ca!

Joyeuses fetes

Demi-lune


----------



## FLGB (17 Décembre 2009)

Mon iMac est aussi bloqué soit disant à cologne.
Je viens d'appeler UPS pour avoir plus d'infos, et d'après la personne que j'ai eu, un de leurs avions serait victime d'une avarie et coincé au kazakhstan avec 7000 autres commandes dedans....
Cette même personne m'a également confié qu'a cause de la neige et des nombreux envois de la période de noël, le retard risque fort d'être très important.
Il ne reste plus qu'à prendre son mal en patience.........


----------



## Demi-lune (17 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'avais eu une info:

les commandes qui comportent plusieurs objets pour la France, transitent par le centre aux Pays-Bas. (j'imagine que les ordi viennent de Chine, les imprimantes d'ailleurs, et les telecommandes aussi...)

Pour un ordi seul, ca vient directement de Chine. (ben oui, pour l'assemblage ca coute moins cher!!!)

Pour la commande coincee a Cologne, une personne d'UPS m'avait dit que les premieres infos du traking concernaient les factures et documents des paquets.
Je pense que les ordis de la commande Cologne sont physiquement a Cologne et que ca va arriver. On m'avait dit aussi qu'il y avait eu un probleme d'avion.
Le probleme, c'est que quel que soit l'interlocuteur, si c'est chez UPS ou chez Apple et qu'ils savent pas repondre, ils repondent quand meme, meme si c'est n'importe quoi.
C'est un peu comme un journaliste qui n'aurait pas verifie ses sources....

Bonne impatience a tous! (moi j'en peux plus, d'autant plus que j'aimerais bien avoir autre chose qu'un 1,33GHz pour faire mes montages video!)

Demi-lune


----------



## k-rez (17 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui ont leur imac en ce moment même en "activité interne", et avec des dates similaires aux miennes (black friday, le 14 dec, etc...cf mon message precedent),

j'ai contacté apple, l'operatrice a refusé tout geste commercial, et m'a donné comme jour de livraison lundi 21, ou debut de semaine prochaine. Elle m'a confirmé qu'on etait un paquet de consommateurs a appeller pour le souci. la date venant directement d'ups d'apres elle.

Si lundi, j'ai pas machine (de travail) , je vais vite m'agacer.

Pour mon premier switch, c'est reussi.  franchement, c'est ça le service client apple ?  ^Je sens que ce mac va devoir me satisfaire pleinement....


----------



## MAsta kUdja (17 Décembre 2009)

FLGB a dit:


> Mon iMac est aussi bloqué soit disant à cologne.
> Je viens d'appeler UPS pour avoir plus d'infos, et d'après la personne que j'ai eu, un de leurs avions serait victime d'une avarie et coincé au kazakhstan avec 7000 autres commandes dedans....
> Cette même personne m'a également confié qu'a cause de la neige et des nombreux envois de la période de noël, le retard risque fort d'être très important.
> Il ne reste plus qu'à prendre son mal en patience.........



Au Kazakhstan??? C'est quoi ce délire serieux???


----------



## FLGB (17 Décembre 2009)

Oui, ça semble se confirmer. Ils ont du avoir un problème entre la Corée et la Pologne.


----------



## Demi-lune (17 Décembre 2009)

Voici l'adresse du site de l'aeroport de Cologne:
http://www.airport-cgn.de/index.php

On peut y voir que le vol prevu pour Charles de Gaulle a 15h est annule.....
Celui de 18h10 tient bon...


----------



## dendritique (17 Décembre 2009)

Demi-lune a dit:


> Voici l'adresse du site de l'aeroport de Cologne:
> http://www.airport-cgn.de/index.php
> 
> On peut y voir que le vol prevu pour Charles de Gaulle a 15h est annule.....
> Celui de 18h10 tient bon...



En même temps, ils viennent rarement par les vols de lignes, mais par des vols du transporteur ;-)


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on aurait pas droit à un geste commercial, puisque UPS, va forcément dédommager Apple pour ça, donc ça serait la moindre des choses que ça se répercute sur nous.
Du coup, on est pas plus avancé, entre shanghai, la hollande, et le kazakstan, on est pris pour des c***, bien comme il faut

Moi qui vénérait apple pour ce qu'il sont, je pensais aussi avoir un service client irréprochable, et là, j'me demande s'ils sont pas aussi nuls que chez Alice, ou n'importe quelle hotline low cost !!!

Dire que je leur ai donné 1979 &#8364; de bon coeur, ben, je suis écoeurée, justement !


----------



## k-rez (17 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Dire que je leur ai donné 1979 &#8364;* de bon coeur*



ah oué quand même


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

Et oui, c'était un mois avant le black friday quand même !!!
Grrrr, je vais me faire un ulcère à l'estomac, le pire c'est que je peux vider mon sac à personne, vu que c'est une surprise, je peux même pas raconter toutes mes mésaventures avec eux, quand mon mari rentre le soir !!
Un ulcère, je vous dis !!!


----------



## Demi-lune (17 Décembre 2009)

citation: En même temps, ils viennent rarement par les vols de lignes, mais par des vols du transporteur ;-)

Bien sur pour les vols commerciaux, mais si des vols de lignes sont annules pour raison meteo, c'est la meme chose pour les vols commerciaux!!!


----------



## k-rez (17 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Et oui, c'était un mois avant le black friday quand même !!!
> Grrrr, je vais me faire un ulcère à l'estomac, le pire c'est que je peux vider mon sac à personne, vu que c'est une surprise, je peux même pas raconter toutes mes mésaventures avec eux, quand mon mari rentre le soir !!
> Un ulcère, je vous dis !!!



moi ma cherie en a ras le bol de mes F5 pour rafraichir le suivi.  Non mais juste je rebondissais sur le fait de donner 2000 euros de bon coeur... ça m'a fait assez mal personnellement de lâcher un telle somme  

Moi je suis au moins fixé sur la date reelle de livraison maintenant, non pas le 14 comme ecrit, mais le 21.


> Bien sur pour les vols commerciaux, mais si des vols de lignes sont annules pour raison meteo, c'est la meme chose pour les vols commerciaux!!!



Ouep, mais a ce niveau d' inutilité du suivi de colis, je pense que le tracking ups s'opere avec des signaux de fumées,et les livraisons se font au pedalo. je vois que ça.


----------



## Demi-lune (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

k-rez a dit:


> Ouep, mais a ce niveau d' inutilité du suivi de colis, je pense que le tracking ups s'opere avec des signaux de fumées,et les livraisons se font au pedalo. je vois que ça.



Et donc avec le froid et la neige et la glace, pas facile de pédaler. D'où les retards. CQFD


----------



## Commandant Sylvestre (17 Décembre 2009)

+1 !... en effet, je me joint à vous car mon iMac Core i7 est dans le lot qui est coincé à Cologne et dont la livraison était prévue le 14/12 !... Maigre consolation ?... j'ai déjà reçu la télécommande !!!!!


----------



## Demi-lune (17 Décembre 2009)

Coucou!

Je viens a l'instant d'avoir l'Apple store au tel pour autre chose.

Ils m'ont confirme au passage la date de livraison (toujours le 14 sur le site Apple)

*21 decembre!*

Bon week-end!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis comme nombreux d'entre vous, à savoir que mon imac a fait Shangai, Incheon, Varsovie, puis Cologne d'après le suivi (fiable?) d'UPS. 
Mais venant de contacter Apple (qui a contacté UPS), il serait en fait au Kazakhstan !!! Surprise :rateau:  
Puis on m'a dit que je ne serais pas livré avant lundi 21. 
Perso je n'y crois plus...

Autre chose : A Astana, capitale du Kazakhsta, il fait -24°C, pas rassurant tout ça.


----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Autre chose : A Astana, capitale du Kazakhsta, il fait -24°C, pas rassurant tout ça.


Varsovie, -12°C.
Cologne, -1°C.
Lyon, 0°C.
Ils vont se tempérer gentiment. :-D


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

Explication UPS: problème avec un de leurs avions contenant 7000 macs qui s'est posé au Kazakhstan pour une durée indéterminée.


----------



## Buzzloo (17 Décembre 2009)

J'éspère au moins, que l'atterrissage s'est fait en douceur !


----------



## brembo (17 Décembre 2009)

Des promotions sur les kits chaînes iMac en vue ????


----------



## kiuss (17 Décembre 2009)

J ai appeller ups et effectivement le chargement est bloqué au Kazakhstan suite a la panne de l avion effectuant le transport.Selon l opératrice livraison lundi si ils ont trouvé un avion de rechange, ce qui j espère ne devrait pas tarder ups ayant sa propre flotte d' appareil.

Ensuite appel a Apple ou la l opératrice me demande pourquoi je m inquiète alors que ma livraison est prévu pour le 21 décembre ce a quoi je lui répond que pour ma part la date de livraison estimé par Apple était le 14 décembre s en suit un dialogue de sourd et raccrochage au nez de la part de l opératrice .Bref sur la hotline de free je suis 10 fois mieux servi sa commence bien chez Apple , ils savent rassurer leurs clients.

J espère ne pas être déçu a la réception de la machine ( pas d' écran cassé et autre pb)
sa serait le ponpon sur la cerise sur le gateau
bon allez tenons tous bon jusqu au 21


----------



## k-rez (17 Décembre 2009)

kiuss a dit:


> J ai appeller ups et effectivement le chargement est bloqué au Kazakhstan suite a la panne de l avion effectuant le transport.Selon l opératrice livraison lundi si ils ont trouvé un avion de rechange, ce qui j espère ne devrait pas tarder ups ayant sa propre flotte d' appareil.
> 
> Ensuite appel a Apple ou la l opératrice me demande pourquoi je m inquiète alors que ma livraison est prévu pour le 21 décembre ce a quoi je lui répond que pour ma part la date de livraison estimé par Apple était le 14 décembre s en suit un dialogue de sourd et raccrochage au nez de la part de l opératrice .Bref sur la hotline de free je suis 10 fois mieux servi sa commence bien chez Apple , ils savent rassurer leurs clients.
> 
> ...




Pareil, pas forcement trés agreable dans le genre. on verra lundi, sinon mardi on fait appel groupé au même moment


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

Varsovie, -12°C.
Cologne, -1°C.
Lyon, 0°C.
Ils vont se tempérer gentiment. 

à -21 au Kazakhstan va falloir aller + bas que Lyon pour les dégeler


----------



## Fredche (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

je suis encore au boulot, j'ai pas lu les 4 dernières pages du topic. 
Ce sera pour dans quelques heures, à la maison, sur ... mon nouvel iMac 27"   

Après quelques frayeurs : pas de scan de sortie chez UPS, puis Mr UPS me dit au téléphone que c'est bien parti de Bruxelles. Dernier problème ... 10cm de neige dans toute notre peite Belgique ! Et 10cm de neige chez nous, c'est le b**del. Mais ouf vers 15h30 il était livré.  

Je n'aurai plus qu'à essayer de rentrer chez moi ce soir, ce qui est pas gagné...

Au moins, le précieux devrait être a température 

Bon, je retourne bosser.


----------



## redmask1974 (17 Décembre 2009)

Ben juste un petit mot pour venir chercher du réconfort et un peu de chaleur...

Je suis dans le même cas que vous !!! Mon ptit Imac doit se sentir bien seul par -24 au fin fond du kazakstan !!!

Seul point positif, si ca prend encore un peu de retard, on va pouvoir le mettre sous le sapin sans se jeter dessus dès son arrivée.

.


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

ça change mais le statut est toujours Exception...


----------



## Matt17000 (17 Décembre 2009)

KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            17/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	            18:42 	           	 	           	          REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON 	          	                     	                          
Genre :/


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 23344


----------



## aliflore (17 Décembre 2009)

Changement sur mon tracking UPS:

 KOELN (COLOGNE),  DE 12/17/2009 6:42 P.M. RELEASED BY CLEARING AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT FOR DELIVERY

Alors il est où ? En chine ? Au Kazakhstan ? En Allemagne ? Sur la lune peut-être ?

C'est énervant ces incertitudes. UPS et Apple pédalent dans la semoule 

Enfin, apparemment, on est tous logés à la même enseigne.


----------



## MAsta kUdja (17 Décembre 2009)

aliflore a dit:


> Changement sur mon tracking UPS:
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE),  DE 12/17/2009 6:42 P.M. RELEASED BY CLEARING AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> ...



Ouep c'est la même pour moi...

Mais apparemment le tracking UPS n'est pas ce qu'il y a du fiable, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## iTooms (17 Décembre 2009)

c'est une période rude pour nos nerfs .. mais tennons-bon ! !!

Hesp : une idée ou sont nos précieux ? en transit depuis ce matin ... ils retournent en chine ou quoi ?!?!? :afraid:

vu les derniers messages postés ici, je me demande ou sont les notres !!?? :mouais:

mon statut n'as pas bougé d'un pouce depuis ce matin :

17 Dec 2009 	10:01:30 	Zurich 	Shipment In Transit. 
17 Dec 2009 	09:22:10 	Zurich 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.

pour rappel : c'est TNT qui se charge de nous les livrer !


----------



## FLGB (17 Décembre 2009)

A tous les coups ce n'est qu'une réactualisation automatique ou une simple relecture des fichiers de douane... Mieux vaut éviter les fausses joies.


----------



## fuz (17 Décembre 2009)

Nous y verrons plus clair demain matin. J'espère...


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

fuz a dit:


> Nous y verrons plus clair demain matin. J'espère...



Il me semble aussi que c'est bien cela car le statut est toujours Exception et non pas En transit
Un petit Xanax pour la route?


----------



## fuz (17 Décembre 2009)

ce qui est "amusant" c'est que le truc est sensé tracker chacun de nos colis, or, nous avons tous les mêmes heures de scanning  en gros les 7000 imac sont contrôlés en même temps....


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

fuz a dit:


> ce qui est "amusant" c'est que le truc est sensé tracker chacun de nos colis, or, nous avons tous les mêmes heures de scanning  en gros les 7000 imac sont contrôlés en même temps....



en regardant de plus près ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il n'y a pas de lecture à l'arrivée pour Varsovie?


----------



## Matt17000 (17 Décembre 2009)

healey a dit:


> en regardant de plus près ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il n'y a pas de lecture à l'arrivée pour Varsovie?




Ce qui pourrait confirmer qu'ils sont bloqué au kazaksthan...


----------



## intenz (17 Décembre 2009)

Il y a pourtant eu la lecture au départ de Varsovie sans qu'il y soit arrivé. Le mystère s'épaissit...


----------



## fuz (17 Décembre 2009)

intenz a dit:


> Il y a pourtant eu la lecture au départ de Varsovie sans qu'il y soit arrivé. Le mystère s'épaissit...



il vaut mieux voyager incognito dans ces pays...


----------



## oligo (17 Décembre 2009)

Purée... Bah au moins, à défaut d'être d'heureux propriétaires d'iMac, vous devenez des pro du tracking... Y engagent chez UPS ? :rateau::rateau:

Allez , courage! Et n'oubliez pas : Patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage ! Restez


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

Il n'y a pas non plus de lecture arrivée à Cologne.
Donc, mon cher Watson, on les a vu arriver pour la dernière fois en Corée...


----------



## Goldenboy (17 Décembre 2009)

Imac 27, I7, 2TO, 4GO, commander ce soir estimation de livraison le 13 janvier 2010, il fetera la nouvelle année chez moi et je pourrai faire sa connaissance et apprivoiser le petit leopard des neiges


----------



## Romain038 (17 Décembre 2009)

youpi pour moi c'est parti 

EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL     12/17/2009     5:43 P.M.     ORIGIN SCAN
NL     12/17/2009     10:09 A.M.     BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## healey (17 Décembre 2009)

intenz a dit:


> Il y a pourtant eu la lecture au départ de Varsovie sans qu'il y soit arrivé. Le mystère s'épaissit...



et en plus 7000 iMacs à 19,6kg du bout, cela fait environ 137 T.
c'est un sacré avion, ou une sacrée intox


----------



## boss_la (17 Décembre 2009)

healey a dit:


> et en plus 7000 iMacs à 19,6kg du bout, cela fait environ 137 T.
> c'est un sacré avion, ou une sacrée intox



Ou alors il y a aussi d'autres produits apple


----------



## Sklad. (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Ca y est, j'ai enfin mon n° de suivi UPS, apparemment le colis est en Belgique "BRUSSELS, BE - 17/12/2009  - 21:35 - LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE", et la reception prévu pour le 21 ! 
Par contre ce qui est étonnant, c'est qu'il y a deux colis, étonnant car j'ai commandé un iMac sans accessoire, hormis l'Apple Care...
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Fredche (17 Décembre 2009)

Sklad. a dit:


> Par contre ce qui est étonnant, c'est qu'il y a deux colis, étonnant car j'ai commandé un iMac sans accessoire, hormis l'Apple Care...
> Bonne soirée !



C'est bien l'Apple Care, le 2e colis.

De mon côté, IMac déballé, :love:, il était à 16°, j'ai donc attendu qu'il se réchauffe. A 19, allumé et WAOUUUUH !!! 
Je passe d'un G5 20" à i7 27", ça arrache ! :style:

Sinon là je télécharge WoW (ai pas pu m'en empêcher  ), 6,4 Go, 1h40 au total, j'en suis à 4,4Go, encore une trentaine de minute.
Sinon, que dire, le clavier BT sans pavé numérique, faudra un petit temps d'adaptation. Pour l'instant j'ai encore tendance à taper à côté du clavier...  La Magic Mouse, je crois que j'y suis déjà adapté  j'adore.

J'ai téléchargé Handbrake pour un ptit (ou plutôt gros) test demain. Puis faudra que j'installe la CS4, Office, Boot Camp, etc. Je fais comme certains, je n'ai pas fait de transfert de données, je repars d'une feuille vierge, je vais faire un GROS tri dans mais mails, musiques, photos, etc. Suis en congé la semaine prochaine, j'aurai un peu de temps.

Et tant que je suis là, je souhaite beaucoup de courage à ceux qui attendent encore  . Je pense surtout à iTooms et Hesp, on a fait un sacré bout de chemin, je devrais dire d'attente, ensemble au final et pour qui la fin du calvaire est très proche 
Et puis aussi à tous ceux qui sont arrivés sur le topic récemment !

*EDIT* : petite impression supplémentaire : euh, l'est allumé mon IMac ? Y a juste le gratouilli du DD, qui ressemble très fort au tic tac de l'horloge de la pièce d'à côté ... Enfin bref on l'entend pas ... Le ventilo, quasi inaudible à faible charge, je verrais demain avec Handbrake 
Et puis niveau son, de mon G5 au i7, y a une sacrée nuance ! D'autres impressions dans les jours à venir, si ça peut vous aider à patienter


----------



## kiuss (18 Décembre 2009)

KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              17/12/2009                                                                   23:23                                                  LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                           17/12/2009                                                                   23:19                                                  LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           17/12/2009                                                                   18:42                                                  REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON                                                                                                                                                                                          



     Apparemment  la cargaison maudite a bien décollé du Kazakhstan et a l'air de se trouver a Cologne

de plus le statut est repassé en transit  et il m'annonce une livraison programmé pour le 18 c 'est a dire aujourd'hui
enfin j'y croirai vraiment quand le monsieur en marron sonnera a ma porte


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

Ça bouge pour moi aussi (si j'en crois le suivi UPS) en tout cas mon statut a changé, je suis de nouveau "en transit". Livraison prévue pour le 18 finalement, je ne demande qu'à voir... 

Au passage, j'ai envoyé un mail à UPS en leur demandant où était mon colis et pourquoi le suivi n'était pas mis à jour (l'histoire du détour au Kazakhstan qui n'apparaît nul part), j'attends leur réponse avec impatience. 

On est dans le même avion kiuss ! Moi aussi je fait parti des "maudits".


----------



## Matt17000 (18 Décembre 2009)

Ça n'a pas bougé pour ma part 

--Edit--

Le fait qu'il ne soit pas traité en même temp que vous pourrait être un bon signe


----------



## MAsta kUdja (18 Décembre 2009)

Matt17000 a dit:


> Ça n'a pas bougé pour ma part
> 
> --Edit--
> 
> Le fait qu'il ne soit pas traité en même temp que vous pourrait être un bon signe



Arghhhhh ça a pas bougé pour moi non plus... 

Tjrs en: 
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/12/2009	18:43	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

citation: Le fait qu'il ne soit pas traité en même temp que vous pourrait être un bon signe 

Mmmm t'es sur??? je demandes qu'a te croire! Mais franchement je suis un peu désespéré là...

Pour Fox-Hound et Kiuss: On croise les doigts pour vous!!! Tenez-nous au courant de l'évolution!!!

Allez on respire un grand coup et on va dormir!


----------



## jujute (18 Décembre 2009)

MAsta kUdja a dit:


> Arghhhhh ça a pas bougé pour moi non plus...
> 
> Tjrs en:
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/12/2009	18:43	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> ...



ca a bougé mais pour rien dire, j'aime bcp UPS ... :
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/12/2009	18:43	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	16/12/2009	20:10	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

(jamais 2 sans 3)
et toujours en exception ...
mais c'ets pas grave, car demain matin c'est moi qui transit vers les alpes pour profiter un peu de la neige, et arreter de raffraichir la page de suivi d UPS  et ca me fera un cadeau a mon retour pour Noel ... bon courage a ceux qui restent, Ce fut un plaisir de partager nos galères ensemble 

Edit:
ca rebouge !
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	18/12/2009	1:51	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
18/12/2009	1:44	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
statut : en transit

va falloir que j'appel ups pour reculer la livraison, un comble


----------



## Matt17000 (18 Décembre 2009)

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	12/18/2009	1:54 A.M.	IMPORT SCAN

Rescheduled Delivery Date:       12/18/2009

Plus qu'a attendre demain.. Croisons les doigts !


----------



## MAsta kUdja (18 Décembre 2009)

ROISSY, PARIS, FR	18/12/2009	4:33	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE


Ouuuhhhhhhhh ça sent bon les amis, ça sent bon!!!!

Euhhh non, j'ai pas rafraichit ma page ups toute la nuit. me suis juste réveillé comme ça, le stress sans doute lol allez savoir pourquoi...:mouais::mouais:

Enfin bref voila, on est sur la bonne voie il me semble!:love:

Je vais me recoucher!

A+++


----------



## healey (18 Décembre 2009)

ça a bougé également: il est à Marseille (enfin peut-être)

MARSEILLE, FR	18/12/2009	5:36	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	18/12/2009	4:07	LECTURE AU DEPART
18/12/2009	4:00	LECTURE AU DEPART
18/12/2009	2:35	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
18/12/2009	1:55	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	17/12/2009	18:43	REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

La suite du feuilleton bientôt sur vos écrans


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

Mhhhh ça sent bon tout ça !!! pour maussi :

17 Dec 2009 	23:27:11 	Geneva 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.

ET TOI HESP ??? 
   serais-ce Le Grand Jour ???


----------



## Fredche (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Mhhhh ça sent bon tout ça !!! pour maussi :
> 
> 17 Dec 2009 	23:27:11 	Geneva 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.
> 
> ...



J'espère pour vois deux !  
Avant le we, ce serait top.


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

Hello Fredche !!!

alors ton précieux ... trop top ? y'a pas de mots ? raconte 

t'as essayé WoW ?


----------



## Fredche (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Hello Fredche !!!
> 
> alors ton précieux ... trop top ? y'a pas de mots ? raconte
> 
> t'as essayé WoW ?



Effectivement y po de mots 

Bon allé quand même :

Écran de malade ! 27" Led dans la poire, waoh  La Magic Mouse, terrible. Clavier BT, j'adore, faut se faire à l'absence du pavé numérique mais ça va aller 

j'ai pas encore trop testé grand chose d'autre, Wow, c'était 10Go a telecharger. Donc je l'ai lancé vers 1h30, j'ai juste fait un ptit tour avec mon DK et sa monture volante dans les marécages de zangar, full détails (ça me change), ça roule ! J'essaierai de jouer serieusement ce we, j'espère avoir du temps ...

Enfin voilà, dormi 3h30 et en route vers le boulot, je suis mort !


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

CA y est, j'ai enfin un n° de suivi pour TNT. Pour les autres suisses, c'est moi ou leur suivi est pourri? J'ai juste une "date de ramamssage" d'indiquée. Aucune indication sur l'arrivée prévue, où il est, ....


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> CA y est, j'ai enfin un n° de suivi pour TNT. Pour les autres suisses, c'est moi ou leur suivi est pourri? J'ai juste une "date de ramamssage" d'indiquée. Aucune indication sur l'arrivée prévue, où il est, ....



je sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais voici mon traçage TNT depuis le début :

17 Dec 2009 	23:27:11 	Geneva 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
17 Dec 2009 	10:01:30 	Zurich 	Shipment In Transit. 
17 Dec 2009 	09:22:10 	Zurich 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
16 Dec 2009 	09:18:55 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
16 Dec 2009 	04:45:31 	Geneva 	Shipment Released From Customs. 
16 Dec 2009 	04:45:31 	Zurich 	Shipment Released From Customs. 
15 Dec 2009 	08:53:13 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2009 	22:46:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2009 	22:41:05 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2009 	22:11:43 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
14 Dec 2009 	21:18:34 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender


----------



## aliflore (18 Décembre 2009)

Ca a bougé pour moi aussi:

FLEVILLE DEVANT, NAN, FR	12/18/2009	6:11 A.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	12/18/2009	2:40 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 12/18/2009 1:55 A.M.IMPORT SCAN

Il serait à 100kms de chez moi.

Mais vu qu'il y a 10cm de neige, c'est pas gagné pour la livraison aujourd'hui.


----------



## intenz (18 Décembre 2009)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAA

FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON, FR	18/12/2009	7:06	EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
18/12/2009	6:40	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
SATOLAS AEROPORT, FR	18/12/2009	6:08	LECTURE AU DEPART
18/12/2009	6:08	LECTURE AU DEPART
18/12/2009	5:30	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	18/12/2009	4:20	LECTURE AU DEPART
18/12/2009	4:08	LECTURE AU DEPART
18/12/2009	2:02	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
18/12/2009	1:56	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION

Il s'en vient !!!! Trop content de retrouver ma grosse et belle bécane !!!! :rateau:


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

Merci iTooms. 

Je viens de les appeler, la livraison est apparement prévue ppour mardi 

Ils doivent l'apporter à pied


----------



## Matt17000 (18 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part il etait a merignac vers 7h du matin. C'est a deux heures en voiture de chez moi, donc livraison aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Merci iTooms.
> 
> Je viens de les appeler, la livraison est apparement prévue ppour mardi
> 
> Ils doivent l'apporter à pied



POUR *MARDI* ??? ayayaye !

mais tu sais ou il est ? dans ton suivit TNT il est ou ? à shanghai ? à Genève ?


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> POUR *MARDI* ??? ayayaye !
> 
> mais tu sais ou il est ? dans ton suivit TNT il est ou ? à shanghai ? à Genève ?



Mon suivi TNT est vide. Il n'y a AUCUNE indication à part ramassage le 18 

Je pense que quelqu'un a dû jouer un peu avec en route :mouais:

Le pire, c'est que même si c'est plus que long pour un paquet envoyé le 10-11, jene peux rien faire, c'est encore dans les délais donnés par Apple...


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

A mon avis il est encore en Chine !
courage !!!


----------



## redmask1974 (18 Décembre 2009)

ALLELOUIA !!!!!!!!!
Il est arrivé à NICE y'a 10 min 
Je devrais être livré e matin.

*NICE*, FR18/12/20098:2LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                MARIGNANE, FR, 18/12/2009 6:20 LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                               MARSEILLE,  FR  18/12/2009 5:36 LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                            KOELN (COLOGNE), DE 18/12/2009 4:07 LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> A mon avis il est encore en Chine !
> courage !!!



Si il est encore en Chine, j'espère qu'il me rapportera quelques rouleaux de Pekin. Depuis une semaine, il a eu le temps d'aller faire du shopping


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

de mon côté ça bouge :

18 Dec 2009 	08:21:17 	Geneva 	Out For Delivery.

c'est CHAUUUUUD


----------



## Hesp (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> Mhhhh ça sent bon tout ça !!! pour maussi :
> 
> 17 Dec 2009 	23:27:11 	Geneva 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.
> 
> ...



18 Dec 2009*	08:21:03*	Geneva*	Out For Delivery.*

C est ce que je pensais ^^ on le reçois aujourd'hui. Hier j ai juste eu le temps de laisser in mot sur la porte pour le livreur et de lire ton message iTomme.

Keep zen évite la syncope !!!


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> 18 Dec 2009*	08:21:03*	Geneva*	Out For Delivery.*
> 
> C est ce que je pensais ^^ on le reçois aujourd'hui. Hier j ai juste eu le temps de laisser in mot sur la porte pour le livreur et de lire ton message iTomme.
> 
> Keep zen évite la syncope !!!



Hello HESP !!! c'est notre tour 

J'espère que le livreur ne va pas être bloqué par la neige !!! nan je balise trop la !
ma zenitude est partie ... fini !!! je fais des allez-retour entre le salon et la fenêtre pour voir si le camion TNT arrive ... je tiens PLUS HIHIHIHI :rateau:


----------



## kiuss (18 Décembre 2009)

FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              18/12/2009                                                                   7:20                                                  EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   7:06                                                  EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   6:40                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      SATOLAS AEROPORT,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              18/12/2009                                                                   6:08                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   6:08                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   5:30                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              18/12/2009                                                                   4:20


sa commence a se préciser en espérant qu'il livre avant 12.00h après je serait au boulot .

bonne réception a tous


----------



## Hesp (18 Décembre 2009)

J étais en train de me dire, on va recevoir des mac d' hiver... Avec snowboard Leopard. Me lève ce matin... Tout blanc. C est un signe. Il va arriver ( toujours 10 secondes d'avance) fait pas de sYncope. Suis pas loin du service des autos. Par ou va-t-il passer ? D'abord vers pimpin ? ^_^


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> J étais en train de me dire, on va recevoir des mac d' hiver... Avec snowboard Leopard. Me lève ce matin... Tout blanc. C est un signe. Il va arriver ( toujours 10 secondes d'avance) fait pas de sYncope. Suis pas loin du service des autos. Par ou va-t-il passer ? D'abord vers pimpin ? ^_^



t'es à la route de veyrier ? aux Familia ?
moi à côté du cycle de pinchat !
vraiment on est voisin !!
trop marrant !!


----------



## intenz (18 Décembre 2009)

kiuss a dit:


> FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              18/12/2009                                                                   7:20                                                  EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
> 18/12/2009                                                                   7:06                                                  EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
> 18/12/2009                                                                   6:40                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      SATOLAS AEROPORT,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              18/12/2009                                                                   6:08                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART
> 18/12/2009                                                                   6:08                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART
> ...


La première fois, il me l'avait livré à 11h00 avec un départ de feyzin à 6h24.

YEEEEEEEEEHHHAAAAAAAAA !!!! (désolé)


----------



## Demi-lune (18 Décembre 2009)

Le mien vient d'ariver chez moi, je suis a Paris!

Bon week-end a tous!


----------



## kiuss (18 Décembre 2009)

merci intenz pour cette précision  je tiens plus en place en plus j attend un autre colis livré cette fois par la poste sa serait bien que tout arrive ce matin
en vous souhaitant un bon déballage et un bon allumage


----------



## iJules (18 Décembre 2009)

J'espère que vous allez voir ceci par la fenêtre aujourd'hui comme moi il y a 2 semaines!


----------



## iJules (18 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Pour préciser mon opinion sur le son de l'iMac:
> Soyons clair, le son n'est pas nul. Il est plutôt correct pour du son sortant de haut parleurs miniatures et internes.
> Ma déception vient du fait qu'un écran que je qualifie de haut de gamme, n'a pas le son qu'il mérite. C'est comme votre télé écran géant avec les hauts parleurs intégrés, ça suffit mais ça ne remplace pas de vraies enceintes.
> Clairement, écouter de la musique en fond sonore tout en surfant ou travaillant, ok, mais je me vois mal regarder un DVD, jouer à un jeu, diffuser de la musique chez moi avec l'iMac.
> ...



Juste pour vous tenir informé, j'ai acheté des Audioengines 2 pour enfin avoir un son digne de l'Imac plutôt que d'utiliser les hauts parleurs internes. Et bien c'est enceintes déchirent tout! Le son est magnifique de clarté, de définition, de consistance et je mets quiconque au défit en écoute comparative de me dire que le son n'est pas mieux que les hauts parleurs internes!


----------



## Buzzloo (18 Décembre 2009)

Moi aussi il devrait plus tarder, je tiens plus en place, j'ose pas aller prendre ma douche !!!!!
Et j'ai vérifié que la sonnette marchait bien !!!

Hallélujia !!!!!


----------



## iJules (18 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Et j'ai vérifié que la sonnette marchait bien !!!



Excellent!
Moi j'avais repéré le camion au bout de la rue. Comme je suis en centre ville il a effectué 3 ou 4 livraisons en se rapprochant petit à petit de mon immeuble.
J'avais relevé son numéro au cas où, si je n'étais pas livré, réclamer à UPS en leur disant qu'ils n'avait aucune excuse car un camion était à 20 mètres de chez moi!


----------



## Commandant Sylvestre (18 Décembre 2009)

Idem pour tous ceux du TOPIC en ce qui me concerne !... Arrivé à Marignane, livraison prévu aujourd'hui !!!!... et coup de bol ?... je suis en Congé !!!!!! je suis trop impatient !


----------



## Buzzloo (18 Décembre 2009)

Si seulement on pouvait aller les chercher directement au dépôt !!!
Le mien est arrivé au dépôt y a 2h et c'est à 10 minutes de chez moi!!


----------



## intenz (18 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Juste pour vous tenir informé, j'ai acheté des Audioengines 2 pour enfin avoir un son digne de l'Imac plutôt que d'utiliser les hauts parleurs internes. Et bien c'est enceintes déchirent tout! Le son est magnifique de clarté, de définition, de consistance et je mets quiconque au défit en écoute comparative de me dire que le son n'est pas mieux que les hauts parleurs internes!


En même temps, moi je trouve que les HP internes du 27" sont un retour en arrière par rapport à ceux du modèle précédent. Son tout plat, pas bien défini... Heureusement pour palier, j'ai les petites Créatures II, c'est déja mieux ("_Ce qui est bien mais pas top_.").
Je lorgne depuis un petit moment sur les A2, vais ptetre craquer si les étrennes sont généreuses.


----------



## iJules (18 Décembre 2009)

intenz a dit:


> En même temps, moi je trouve que les HP internes du 27" sont un retour en arrière par rapport à ceux du modèle précédent. Son tout plat, pas bien défini... Heureusement pour palier, j'ai les petites Créatures II, c'est déja mieux ("_Ce qui est bien mais pas top_.").
> Je lorgne depuis un petit moment sur les A2, vais ptetre craquer si les étrennes sont généreuses.



Sans vouloir faire de pub et si ça peut te rendre service, en ce moment sur Macway, les A2 sont à 169 ou lieu de 189 + frais de port offerts. J'ai commandé trop tôt la promo sur les frais de port gratuit n'étaient pas encore en vigueur


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

que c'est looong !

il est ou ce camion TNT ...

Hesp ? du nouveau ?


----------



## fuz (18 Décembre 2009)

pour ma part : "intempéries, livraison reprogrammée"...

et à nouveau le statut "exception"

qu'est-ce que ca me saoule...


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

fuz a dit:


> pour ma part : "intempéries, livraison reprogrammée"...
> 
> et à nouveau le statut "exception"
> 
> qu'est-ce que ca me saoule...



pfff je te comprend .. ça, ça saoule grave


----------



## fuz (18 Décembre 2009)

a 9h : en cours de livraison
à 11h : livraison reprogrammée

Je suis à Versailles, ca circule très bien.

Je comprends pas.... (hier, j'aurais compris)


----------



## Hesp (18 Décembre 2009)

Il est la  juste devant moi


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Il est la  juste devant moi



SERIEUX ....

alors c a mon tour .... OULALALA


----------



## Hesp (18 Décembre 2009)

Un glaçon. J attends qu il se réchauffe. Cafe en attendant. Ma douce a hallucine de la taille ( autant que moi)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

Oui j ai pense fort a toi. Le livreur etait tout rouge déjà livre 3 avant moi. Voulais t écrire un mot lui ai demande s'il passait a pinche après m a répondu pas lui. Dommage vraiment regrette. Tu vas voir merveille


----------



## ZeTroll (18 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Si seulement on pouvait aller les chercher directement au dépôt !!!
> Le mien est arrivé au dépôt y a 2h et c'est à 10 minutes de chez moi!!



Bonjour à tou(te)s !

Le mien est arrivé au dépôt UPS dans les mêmes horaires et après avoir téléphoné, je peux aller le chercher ce soir à partir de 17h !! (ce que je vais faire malgré la neige !! )  Donc je te conseille de tenter !!


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Un glaçon. J attends qu il se réchauffe. Cafe en attendant. Ma douce a hallucine de la taille ( autant que moi)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------
> 
> Oui j ai pense fort a toi. Le livreur etait tout rouge déjà livre 3 avant moi. Voulais t écrire un mot lui ai demande s'il passait a pinche après m a répondu pas lui. Dommage vraiment regrette. Tu vas voir merveille



QUOI il a pas mon iMac ?? maieuuuhhh pourquoi ?? c'était un livreur TNT ?
mais ou il est mon iMac ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------

bon ben le livreur vient de m'appeler (sympa d'ailleurs d'appeler alors que c'est sur son portable)

 il passera en début d'après midi avant 15h00 ... COOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Vive les livraisons du JOUR !! Vive les nouveaux iMac !!!


----------



## intenz (18 Décembre 2009)

Ca y est, j'ai le mien après une semaine de suspens intenable !!
4ème du jour pour mon livreur, il en a encore dans son camion. Il hallucine. lol

Il m'a confirmé qu'il y avait de gros problèmes météo en europe de l'est et que c'est le merdier à Roissy, plein de retards ou d'annulations...

Et bien bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent encore, tout vient à point, tout ça, etc.. 


PS : une petite photo viendra pour vous faire patienter. lol


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

Et le mien, parti le 11 de Chine se balade... aux Pays-Bas... Grrrrr!


----------



## kiuss (18 Décembre 2009)

J'ai reçu le mien a 11 h17 juste avant de partir au boulot je suis trop content.
je le laisse se réchauffer tranquillement en attendant de le mettre ce soir en fonction lorsque je serait de retour du travail
en vous souhaitant a tous bonne réception de votre machine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

Normalement je le reçois aujourd'hui ! 
Combien de temps environ doit-on le laisser se tempérer ? Je voudrais pas l'allumer trop tôt et que de la condensation se fasse.


----------



## intenz (18 Décembre 2009)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Normalement je le reçois aujourd'hui !
> Combien de temps environ doit-on le laisser se tempérer ? Je voudrais pas l'allumer trop tôt et que de la condensation se fasse.


Une bonne heure hors du carton je dirais. Mais sûrement que moins de temps suffirait.
Sur le site d'Apple sont indiqués :
- Température de fonctionnement : 10° à 35° C
- Température de stockage : -20° à 47° C


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

IL EST LA !

je ferme à l'instant la porte, le livreur est parti !!

TROP COOOOOL

à bientôt pour mes premières impressions ...

courage à celles et ceux qui attendent ... ils vont pas tarder à arriver !

Merci pour vos nombreux soutiens !!!


----------



## Hesp (18 Décembre 2009)

On va bientôt devoir changer de forum.

Simplement, déjà, de base, il est juste magnifique. Il fait pas un bruit.

Yes iTomme !!!! Suis trop trop content pour toi. Perso j'ai attendu presque 1 heure 30 avant de le brancher. il est passé dans un sas :¨

juste le temps de retrouver mon cable et je vous transfert des photos


----------



## iJules (18 Décembre 2009)

hehe, bravo.
Je revis un peu l'excitation de l'instant où j'ai reçu le mien.
On croise les doigts pour ton déballage!

Ca me fait penser que je n'ai pas envoyé de photo du mien. Quelle honte. Je corrige ça ce WE!


----------



## pomme85 (18 Décembre 2009)

Le livreur est passé, il est arrivé ! Le deuxième :love:

Pour l'instant pas de problèmes extérieur, ouf. Maintenant reste à s'assurer qu'il fonctionne correctement  j'attends qu'il se réchauffe un peu !


----------



## Goldenboy (18 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Le livreur est passé, il est arrivé ! Le deuxième :love:
> 
> Pour l'instant pas de problèmes extérieur, ouf. Maintenant reste à s'assurer qu'il fonctionne correctement  j'attends qu'il se réchauffe un peu !


 

merci pour la photo, c c'est cool que tu l'as reçu. profite bien !!!


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

tout est branché, tout semble nickel ! j'ose pas l'allumer !!! moi je trouve qu'il est pas si froid que ça ... mais je vais rien risquer ... je vais attendre une heure !
il est simplement magnifique !
je ferai également des photos promis !!

c'est sans doute les/le dernier message que je poste ici ... après ce sera dans un autre forum !

ou je reviendrai encourager mes ptits camarades qui attendent !


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

Et pendant ce temps, dans mon monde...

18 Dec 2009 	12:10:48 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit.


----------



## Goldenboy (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> tout est branché, tout semble nickel ! j'ose pas l'allumer !!! moi je trouve qu'il est pas si froid que ça ... mais je vais rien risquer ... je vais attendre une heure !
> il est simplement magnifique !
> je ferai également des photos promis !!
> 
> ...


 

ah c'est sympa ca  !!!

decouvre bien ton imac


----------



## Matt17000 (18 Décembre 2009)

Toujours pas pour moi... Aux dernières nouvelles il est a Bordeaux, mais a Bordeaux, il neige :/


----------



## Commandant Sylvestre (18 Décembre 2009)

Je l'ai !!! Transfert des données effectuée depuis mon mac mini... il est au top.


----------



## Goldenboy (18 Décembre 2009)

courage a tous !!!

felicitations a tous ceux qui l'ont reçus !!!


----------



## fuz (18 Décembre 2009)

je viens de voir un camion UPS devant mon immeuble, livrer un carton dans mon immeuble...


c'est quoi ces c*nneries "d'intempéries" ??? Comment ca me saoule encore plus !!!!


PLAISIR,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              18/12/2009                                                                   11:00                                                  INTEMPÉRIES  / LIVRAISON REPROGRAMMÉE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   9:00                                                  EN COURS DE LIVRAISON                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   8:59                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      ROISSY, PARIS,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              18/12/2009                                                                   7:15                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   4:33                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   4:33                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              18/12/2009                                                                   3:36                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   3:33                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   2:01                                                  LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           18/12/2009                                                                   1:56                                                  LECTURE D'IMPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              17/12/2009                                                                   18:43                                                  REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

fuz a dit:


> je viens de voir un camion UPS devant mon immeuble, livrer un carton dans mon immeuble...
> 
> 
> c'est quoi ces c*nneries "d'intempéries" ??? Comment ca me saoule encore plus !!!!



Passe leur un coup de fil et gueule un coup ;-)


----------



## pomme85 (18 Décembre 2009)

fuz a dit:


> je viens de voir un camion UPS devant mon immeuble, livrer un carton dans mon immeuble...
> 
> 
> c'est quoi ces c*nneries "d'intempéries" ???



Une vieille excuse pour ne pas avoir trop de colis à livrer la même journée...


----------



## healey (18 Décembre 2009)

livré à l'instant.
Ecran non cassé...


----------



## k-rez (18 Décembre 2009)

Yep, content pour les chanceux 

Pour ma part, ben il est bloqué a 90 bornes de chez moi, et ce jusquau 21; Mais pourqqqquoi  ne livrent ils pas le samedi ?


----------



## MAsta kUdja (18 Décembre 2009)

YEeeeeeeee

Le mien vient d'arriver chez ma gardienne

La fin de la journée va être longue!!!


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

Apple annonce toujours des délais de livraison 2 semaines sur le store, qu'en est il au final ?Les délais sont tenues ou alors bien plus long ?

Félicitations à ceux qui viennent de le recevoir. J'imagine que le week end sera long :love:


----------



## Matt17000 (18 Décembre 2009)

Toujours pas changé de statut... Arrivé a Bordeaux et rien de plus, pas de status en livraison  ça va pas être pour aujourd'hui encore je le sent bien... :'(


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> Apple annonce toujours des délais de livraison 2 semaines sur le store, qu'en est il au final ?Les délais sont tenues ou alors bien plus long ?
> 
> Félicitations à ceux qui viennent de le recevoir. J'imagine que le week end sera long :love:



Les délais indiqués sur le store sont en fait jusqu'à l'expédition de l'ordinateur et comptés en jour ouvrable. Une fois l'ordinateur envoyé, il faut encore compter jusqu'à 2 semaines pour le recevoir. 

Le délai total est donc plus proche d'un mois...


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Les délais indiqués sur le store sont en fait jusqu'à l'expédition de l'ordinateur et comptés en jour ouvrable. Une fois l'ordinateur envoyé, il faut encore compter jusqu'à 2 semaines pour le recevoir.
> 
> Le délai total est donc plus proche d'un mois...




Donc si je comprend bien ils annoncent 2 semaine à l'expédition, se qui correspond au délai de fabrication en jours ouvrable. Ils ne font pas les 3-8 en Chine sur les chaînes de montages ??  Et ensuite 2 semaines pour la livraison....

C'est délais vont ils redescendre après les fêtes ou alors c'est toujours les soucis de jeunesse du i7 ?

Moi qui voulais rentrer en Fr pour un pick up and fly sa risque d'être moisi. Il ne reste plus qu'a patienté jusqu'au 1er trim 2010 :rose:


----------



## ociule (18 Décembre 2009)

Je viens d'avoir la nouvelle que mon iMac a été "perdu"  par UPS et que Apple doit enquêter la perte puis lancer une commande de remplacement.

Pour info : iMac 27" i5 commandé le Black Friday.
Tracking UPS depuis dimanche 13, livraison prévue le 16 (mercredi).
Mercredi nuit les deux colis arrivent au entrepôt UPS de St Ouen (banlieue proche nord parisienne, 10 min de chez moi) vers 3h, puis repartent pour être livrées a 5h. Je reçois la télécommande a 10h20.
Rien sur l'iMac. Jeudi 17 j'appelle et je maile UPS, neige, Paris, noel, retard, blabla :mouais:.
Vendredi matin, le service client réponde par email et confirme que l'iMac est perdu ! Ca sent le tombé du camion, bien sur, voila.

J'appelle Apple, il vont lancer une enquête et j'aurais une réponse sous 72h, soit mardi 22, sur comment remplacer l'iMac. Bon, mardi je pars en voyage, super.


Mon PRECIEEEEEUUUUUUUUX :sick:...


----------



## Buzzloo (18 Décembre 2009)

Toujours rien ici, ils livrent jusqu'à quelle heure ?


----------



## ociule (18 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Toujours rien ici, ils livrent jusqu'à quelle heure ?


19h

De plus, il parait qu'ils vont travailler le samedi aussi.


----------



## Buzzloo (18 Décembre 2009)

Bon, j'ai toujours livraison en cours, donc je vais y croire jusqu'à 19h, ils sont vraiment durs avec nous !


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

voila, petit message pour vous dire que je viens de tout installer sur le 27" via time capsule !
2h15 de transfert et je retrouve ma configuration !!

y'a eu quant même un ptit bug ... iTunes a été corrompu et j'ai du le réinstaller !

maintenant je doit parfaire mon réseau pour pas qu'il n'y aie de conflits entre le macBook et le iMac ... 

autrement, c'est vraiment un iMac de REVE !! quel écran, quelle réactivité !! fiouuu 


courage pour ceux qui l'attende ! je sais c'est très très long mais ça vaut la peine !

J'enrage de lire qu'il y en a un qui c'est "perdu" c'est horrible ça ! j'espère qu'Apple fera un maxi geste commercial !!

Courage !!!


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> voila, petit message pour vous dire que je viens de tout installer sur le 27" via time capsule !
> 2h15 de transfert et je retrouve ma configuration !!
> 
> y'a eu quant même un ptit bug ... iTunes a été corrompu et j'ai du le réinstaller !
> ...



Moi, il y a quand même un truc que j'aimerais savoir... Comment se fait-il que le tien soit arrivé à Genève en 4 jours et que le mien mette plus de 10 jours à venir :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Matt17000 (18 Décembre 2009)

Youhou iMac@home !!!!

Je rentre du boulot et je vais savourer ça 

 Bon courage a ceux qui attendent !


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Moi, il y a quand même un truc que j'aimerais savoir... Comment se fait-il que le tien soit arrivé à Genève en 4 jours et que le mien mette plus de 10 jours à venir :mouais::mouais:



ben j'en sais rien du tout ! mystère !!
Hesp aussi l'a reçu aujourd'hui .. juste quelques heures avant !

on comparait nos tracker et nos iMac passaient les scannes à quelques secondes d'intervalles 

c'est un grand mystère ...


----------



## Fredche (18 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Le livreur est passé, il est arrivé ! Le deuxième :love:
> 
> Pour l'instant pas de problèmes extérieur, ouf. Maintenant reste à s'assurer qu'il fonctionne correctement  j'attends qu'il se réchauffe un peu !



Tu te la pètes pas un peu avec tes deux 27" Pomme ? 
En fait je crois que je vais devoir passer aussi par la case retour, les blancs sont plus très blancs dans le coin en bas à gauche de l'écran, j'avais pas remarqué au début, d'ailleurs j'ai encore un doute que ce ne soit la fatigue ...  mais bon, faut pas que je tarde trop.



iTooms a dit:


> voila, petit message pour vous dire que je viens de tout installer sur le 27" via time capsule !
> 2h15 de transfert et je retrouve ma configuration !!
> 
> y'a eu quant même un ptit bug ... iTunes a été corrompu et j'ai du le réinstaller !
> ...




T'as essayé WoW ? Moi si je sors pas ce soir, je fais soirée WoW 

En tous cas, content pour toi et Hesp, et moi, car finalement, après quelques angoisses, quelle avance !


----------



## Buzzloo (18 Décembre 2009)

J'y crois encore ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Depuis ce matin :
LESQUIN CEDEX, 				  	              	            		     FR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            18/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	                    8:24 	           	 	           	              EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 	          	                     	                          
Sachant que je suis à 10 minutes de Lesquin, c'est pas cruel ????


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> T'as essayé WoW ? Moi si je sors pas ce soir, je fais soirée WoW
> 
> En tous cas, content pour toi et Hesp, et moi, car finalement, après quelques angoisses, quelle avance !



j'ai essayé 5mn pour voir : 

incredible ! je reste sans voix ! 
je vais me faire des torticolis pour voir la minimap tellement elle est loin LOOL
non ça tue ! sublimissime !


----------



## dendritique (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> ben j'en sais rien du tout ! mystère !!
> Hesp aussi l'a reçu aujourd'hui .. juste quelques heures avant !
> 
> on comparait nos tracker et nos iMac passaient les scannes à quelques secondes d'intervalles
> ...



En même temps, je l'ai commandé un mois après toi, lors du black friday (soit le 27/11)...


----------



## Fredche (18 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> j'ai essayé 5mn pour voir :
> 
> incredible ! je reste sans voix !
> je vais me faire des torticolis pour voir la minimap tellement elle est loin LOOL
> non ça tue ! sublimissime !



Ouaih on va devoir faire gaffe aux torticolis ! Mdr ! 

HS: 

Je viens seulement de déballer le casque que j'avais commandé en même temps que le Mac, un Klipsch Image S4i. 
Éh bé me*de, j'ai jamais entendu une basse comme ça sur un intra ! J'en ai pas eu 10 non plus, Apple, Seinheiser, rien à voir !!! Je danse tout seul dans la maison sur un ptit podcast minimal - techhouse :hosto:

Il me semble avoir lu un commentaire qui disait que les basses étaient médiocre, fo que je le trouve ce débile ! :casse:

Du coup j'hésite, WoW et torticolis, ou, sortir et fièvre du samedi soir  ...


----------



## iTooms (18 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> En même temps, je l'ai commandé un mois après toi, lors du black friday (soit le 27/11)...



euhhh ben moi aussi je l'ai commandé le 27 novembre ! lors du black friday !


GASP je me suis aperçu que j'ma trompé dans le mois dans ma signature !!! ooopsela ! sorry !


----------



## Buzzloo (18 Décembre 2009)

Ils sont pas cons chez ups hein, si tu appelles avant 19h, on te dit qu'ils livrent jusqu'à 19h, par contre, passé 19h, si t'as toujours pas ta commande et que c'est toujours écrit "en livraison", ben tu peux plus rien faire, parce qu'ils ferment leur serveur vocal à 19h !

La classe !


----------



## scratchdesign (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum : je viens de m'inscrire pour vous livrer mon témoignage quant aux délais interminables de livraison de l'iMac core i7.

Au mois d'octobre, alors que je viens de recevoir ma première commande marquant le début de mon activité réelle en tant que designer indépendant, la carte mère de mon PC portable décide de partir en retraite anticipée (j'avais prévu de remplacer ma machine à la fin de l'été 2010). Une dizaine de jours plus tard, mon PC de bureau rend l'âme ! 

Moins d'une semaine après, alors que je me renseigne depuis plusieurs jours sur les configurations des ordinateurs actuels pour en acheter un nouveau, je découvre par hasard le nouvel iMac sur le site d'Apple, le jour même de sa sortie ! Il est annoncé pour novembre. Je décide donc d'attendre un peu pour en commander un et, par chance, mon client (avec qui je m'entends parfaitement) propose de me prêter lorsqu'il le peut un PC portable en attendant, pour que je puisse continuer de travailler. Cependant, je ne peux pas avancer tous les jours et il reste assez difficile de m'organiser, tant que je n'ai pas de nouvelle machine perso.

Je passe enfin commande le 7 novembre chez un Apple Premium Reseller à Nantes :
- iMac core i7
- 8Go de mémoire
- clavier filaire avec pavé numérique.
Délais supposés par le revendeur : sans doute pas avant fin novembre, car des rumeurs indiquent une possible disponibilité pas avant mi-novembre et le temps que la machine soit personnalisée, il faut compter une dizaine de jours supplémentaires.

Aujourd'hui : 
1. Ma commande n'est toujours pas partie de chez Apple et le revendeur ne peut me communiquer absolument aucune autre info.
2. De nombreuses personnes ont commandé sur le site d'Apple un iMac i7 bien après moi et l'ont déjà reçu ! (c'est ce que j'ai pu constater sur ce forum).
3. Certains ont commandé en ligne des iMac i7 le 27 novembre, jour de réductions donc moins cher, 20 jours après moi chez mon revendeur et ont déjà reçu leur machine. Commandé après pour moins cher et reçu avant : ça c'est le ponpon !

La situation commence à être tendue, car si je peux continuer de travailler occasionnellement, je ne peux avancer qu'au ralenti ! Nous avions prévu un rendu des travaux fin décembre ... mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon ordinateur ! Je devais relancer de futurs clients potentiels pour d'autres projets, mais je n'ai pas pu le faire puisque sans cet outil je ne suis pas en mesure d'indiquer le délai de début des travaux !

Je me demande bien où les gens d'Apple ont appris à gérer leurs actions marketing et commerciales ?
- annoncer un produit dont eux-mêmes ne connaissaient pas la date de disponibilité...
- livrer certains clients dans des délais à peu près normaux (ceux qui ont commandé sur l'Apple Store) et totalement en ignorer d'autres (ceux qui ont commandé chez des Premium Reseller)...
- laisser complètement tomber son réseau de revendeurs agréés (le magasin où j'ai passé commandé n'a même pas reçu les modèles d'i5 pour la démo en boutique !)
- lancer des produits apparemment pas au point (cf. problèmes de vitres cassées, d'affichage jauni, de souris qui ne fonctionnent pas), ce que semblent attester certains témoignages ou encore certains colis qui retournent à l'usine alors qu'ils étaient en cours de livraison, comme j'ai pu le lire ici ! 
Tous ces points me laissent parfaitement dubitatif.

Je pensais attendre quelques mois la sortie de nouveaux MacBook Pro pour remplacer mon portable H.S. Finalement, j'hésite ... !!! Je prendrai peut-être un PC, car lorsque la différence de prix est si importante, ce n'est pas seulement le produit qui doit être de qualité, mais aussi le service. Si commander un Mac reste une aventure trop hasardeuse avec le risque de perdre du temps et de l'argent à cause d'une gestion du lancement de nouvelles machines désastreuses et des livraisons improbables pour la St-Glinglin, la facture devient carrément trop salée !

Apparemment, je risque bel et bien de ne rien recevoir avant janvier au moins !
Serait-ce une folie de caresser l'espoir de recevoir mon iMac avant début février (3 mois après ma commande) ???


----------



## Buzzloo (18 Décembre 2009)

Je rêve :

LESQUIN CEDEX, 				  	              	            		     FR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            18/12/2009 	           	 	           	           	                19:38      
	           	 	           	          INTEMPÉRIES


----------



## pomme85 (18 Décembre 2009)

scratchdesign a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum : je viens de m'inscrire pour vous livrer mon témoignage quant aux délais interminables de livraison de l'iMac core i7.
> [...]
> ...



Tu ne peux pas annuler ta commande chez le revendeur et passer directement par l'Apple Store ?


----------



## iJules (18 Décembre 2009)

Allez, pour faire patienter les victimes d'UPS, une petite photo


----------



## scratchdesign (18 Décembre 2009)

J'ai payé un acompte au moment de la commande, donc normalement il n'est pas possible que je le récupère si j'annule. Peut-être que le revendeur accepterait malgré tout, mais j'ai bien peur que cela ne change plus grand chose maintenant ... D'autant que les délais d'expédition de l'Apple Store semble s'être rallongé depuis quelques jours !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

J'ai reçu la bête vendredi comme prévu et j'écris ce message depuis mon imac (le premier mac pour moi puisque j'ai fais le grand saut). Jusqu'à présent rien à dire, tout est parfait. 
Bon courage pour ceux qui attendent le leur.


----------



## aliflore (19 Décembre 2009)

J'ai reçu le mien à 14h15 hier.

Installation et mises à jour hier soir.

Pour l'instant, que du bonheur !!! Pas d'écran cassé ni de flash lumineux.

Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent leur livraison.


----------



## jluc59 (19 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous. Scratchdesign tu peux annulé ta commande sans prob, relis mes méssages précédent je suis passer par là.

Pour mon imac partie lundi 14 mai pour le momment pas de n° de suivi sur le site apple.

Aller courage.


----------



## Fredche (19 Décembre 2009)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> J'ai reçu la bête vendredi comme prévu et j'écris ce message depuis mon imac (le premier mac pour moi puisque j'ai fais le grand saut). Jusqu'à présent rien à dire, tout est parfait.
> Bon courage pour ceux qui attendent le leur.





aliflore a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mien à 14h15 hier.
> 
> Installation et mises à jour hier soir.
> 
> ...



 Felicitations à tous les deux, amusez-vous bien !



jluc59 a dit:


> Pour mon imac partie lundi 14 mais pour le momment pas de n° de suivi sur le site apple.
> 
> Aller courage.



Jluc et tous les autres, courage, ne regardez pas trop les sites d'Apple et d'UPS ce weekend, vous allez devenir dingue 

De mon côté me suis rendu compte que les blancs tournaient vers le jaune en bas de mon écran. Rien de dramatique mais à ce prix là, ça devrait être parfait. Je vais donc téléphoné à Apple ce matin...


----------



## chafpa (19 Décembre 2009)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> J'ai reçu la bête vendredi comme prévu et j'écris ce message depuis mon imac (le premier mac pour moi puisque j'ai fais le grand saut). Jusqu'à présent rien à dire, tout est parfait.
> Bon courage pour ceux qui attendent le leur.


A 4 heures du mat encore devant ton imac 

C'est prenant la découverte d'un nouveau monde


----------



## dendritique (19 Décembre 2009)

> 19 Dec 2009 	04:11:51 	Zurich 	Shipment Released From Customs.
> 19 Dec 2009 	04:11:50 	Geneva 	Shipment Released From Customs.
> 19 Dec 2009 	04:11:50 	Mendrisio 	Shipment Released From Customs.



Mon iMac a visiblement une option de plus: le don d'ubiquité!! 

La bonne nouvelle est qu'il est à Zurich. Avec un peu de chance, je suis bon pour une livraison lundi!!!


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Je pense que tu l'auras lundi, dépend où tu es. Mardi au plus tard si tu es sur Genève, il doit transiter de Zurich à Genève, faut compter une journée (peut-être lundi).

Sinon pour moi ils se sont gourré à la livraison !  Ils m'ont envoyé une télé HD à la place 

Petit conseil : Aménager l'endroit où vous allez l'installer, préparer vos disques dur externes et autre... Déjà ça de pris sur l'ennemi.

Perso je switch de pc à mac et là... Je sens déjà que mon switch est définitif.

Viens d'arriver au boulot (je bosse sur 4 écrans), tout me semble petit, ça fait vraiment bizarre.


----------



## dendritique (19 Décembre 2009)

Je suis dans la région de Zurich. Mes voisins sont prévenus pour le réceptionner lundi... Espérons qu'ils livrent ce qui est prévu ;-)


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Cool,

Honnêtement, j'ai l'impression que les dernières fournées n'ont plus de défauts (bandes blanches qui traversent l'écran, etc...) Je laisse quand même 7 jours de doutes... Même si pour l'instant, tout à l'air de tourner.

Mon carton (le brun, celui qui enrobe le vrai) avait une raye de 20 centimètre de largeur (comme si on avait traîné la machine sur un bord pointu).

Le livreur TNT (une vrai bille) manipulait les machines comme un bourrin (suis presque devenu blanc quand je l'ai vu faire).

Il s'est garé en contre sens en plein milieux de la route, devant un feu qui était vert et un type qui essayé de passer... bref... la catastrophe (j'ai du me déplacer jusqu'au camion pour le récupérer, sol glissant, limite gelé). Le mec hallucinait du nombre de livraison de mac.

Il me dit : Pas de problème, le carton et niquel, je lui fait remarquer la grosse raye sur le coté du carton (enfoncé de bien 1 cm).

Il ouvre le carton en me disant qu'il y a un autre carton dedans. ! Absurde ! La raye étant sur le côté, impossible de voir si ça avait traversé les 2 couches, auquel cas = dommages assurés  sur la machine. Il aurait fallu sortir le deuxième carton... C'était dehors, sous la neige, le mec avait l'air stressé, je savais ne rien pouvoir obtenir de lui...

Sinècerment, j'ai été trop cool et j'ai eu un sacré bol (inspection complète, pas une bosse), le dommage a été infligé sur le premier carton.

Bref, en partant il m'a dit amusez-vous bien (comme si c'était un joué), sur quoi je lui rétorque, avec profondeur : C'est pour le boulot (histoire qu'il réalise que ces grosses machines doivent être manipulées avec un minimum d'égard)... Le mec, resté con, balbutiant à moitier, a tenté de répondre en partant... Ben... Bon boulot, alors...

[Si on vous livre chez vous, sortez leur un café déjà préparé pendant que vous débalez...]


----------



## dendritique (19 Décembre 2009)

^C'est pour le boulot d'accord, mais c'est quand même un peu un joujou..  Ce qui n'est pas une raison pour le maltratier, on est d'accord


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

C'est une perle de technologie... (même si l'inclinaison tout ça fait qu'on peut vraiment s'amuser avec... l'ai fait )


----------



## Toto777 (19 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de lancer mon imac, le bluetooth ne marche pas,,,après réinstalle de de OS et contact tel avec l'applestore mon imac va être changé....ça va faire des i7 sur le refurb dans pas longtemps...


----------



## chafpa (19 Décembre 2009)

Toto777 a dit:


> ça va faire des i7 sur le refurb dans pas longtemps...


Et 1 de plus 

Pas de chance pour Noël


----------



## iTooms (19 Décembre 2009)

Voila, comme promis hier, voici une petite photo !

Le iMac, son ptit frère le macBook et ... hum hum un pc ! 

mais je vous rassure, tout ce petit monde cohabite très bien en réseau !
tout est branché sur une timeCapsule qui gère très bien les fichiers pour le pc !


----------



## jluc59 (19 Décembre 2009)

Enfin j'ai des nouvelles de mon colis mai le transporter est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER avec un n° 81******** pour le momment et je pensse que je ne peux rien faire de sa et doit encord attendre pour avoir un n° UPS ?.

Merci à fredche pour t'es encouragement y en a besoin et je ne doite pas que tu doit bien t'éclater avec ton bijou:love:.

Aller encord un peut de patience.


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Suis fier du tien TomTom ! De mon miens aussi d'ailleurs...

Par contre, il te sert à quoi le pc ? ^_^


----------



## iTooms (19 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Suis fier du tien TomTom ! De mon miens aussi d'ailleurs...
> 
> Par contre, il te sert à quoi le pc ? ^_^



le PC est pas pour moi ! c'était le mien mais maintenant il est pour ma moitié qui est malheureusement allergique au changement et donc au mac !!!


----------



## jluc59 (19 Décembre 2009)

itooms ou help pouvez vous me confimé que je ne peux rien faire avec NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER et un n° 81******** ??   merci


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Ups ça commence vraiment par 1z******** (j'y croyais pas trop moi-même mais...)

Sinon j'utilisais un numéro à plusieurs chiffres commençant par 8 pour TNT

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------




iTooms a dit:


> le PC est pas pour moi ! c'était le mien mais maintenant il est pour ma moitié qui est malheureusement allergique au changement et donc au mac !!!



Parfait pour toi ça , la mienne a halluciné et en veut un...


----------



## jluc59 (19 Décembre 2009)

Merci help je vai voir du coté TNT alors


----------



## dendritique (19 Décembre 2009)

jluc59 a dit:


> Enfin j'ai des nouvelles de mon colis mai le transporter est NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER avec un n° 81******** pour le momment et je pensse que je ne peux rien faire de sa et doit encord attendre pour avoir un n° UPS ?.
> 
> Merci à fredche pour t'es encouragement y en a besoin et je ne doite pas que tu doit bien t'éclater avec ton bijou:love:.
> 
> Aller encord un peut de patience.



Effectivement, tu dois attendre encore un peu (chez moi ça a mis entre 1 et 2 jours) pour avoir un vrai numéro de suivi d'un vrai transporteur. En principe, ce sera UPS si tu es en France, TNT si tu es en Suisse... 

Voilà, il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver une autre occupation pour le weekend ;-)


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Hesp... Mais si j'ai pu être d'une Help quelconque, c'est un plaisir


----------



## pomme85 (19 Décembre 2009)

Alors là c'est le pompon, je vais devoir demander une seconde fois le remplacement de mon iMac. Cette fois c'est l'écran qui pose problème : écran qui saute, bandes et écran noir qui apparaissent l'espace d'une seconde... Super, 2 retours pour une machine à ce prix, ça fout les boules, merci Apple... :hein:


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Sérieux ? Survenu au bout de combien de temps ?

Est-ce que tu as laissé ta machine tourner tout le temps ?


----------



## pomme85 (19 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Sérieux ? Survenu au bout de combien de temps ?
> 
> Est-ce que tu as laissé ta machine tourner tout le temps ?



Je l'ai reçu hier... je l'ai allumé il y a environ 1h et paf. Je viens de le redémarrer, on va voir si ça recommence...


----------



## Hesp (19 Décembre 2009)

Donc, tu l'as laissé au repos pendant une journée ... A mon avis c'est cuit, si ça commence, ça reviendra.

Tout les témoignages sont unanimes là-dessus.

Ce qui me fait flipper,  c'est de le laisser tourner, ces prochains jours, durant la journée, et de ne pas voir ce défaut tout de suite... 

C'est bien toi qui en a 2 ?

Le premier c'était quoi comme problème déjà ?


----------



## pomme85 (19 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Donc, tu l'as laissé au repos pendant une journée ... A mon avis c'est cuit, si ça commence, ça reviendra.
> 
> Tout les témoignages sont unanimes là-dessus.
> 
> ...



Non non, je l'ai reçu hier et je l'avais déjà allumé avant aujourd'hui bien sûr  Je m'en suis servi aujourd'hui puis je l'ai éteint vers 16h, rallumé vers 20h et environ 1h après -> écran qui saute.
C'est clair que si ça l'a fait une fois ça recommencera et même si ça ne revient pas au bout d'une semaine, je préfère le changer tout de suite au risque de devoir passer plus tard par le SAV.

C'est bien moi qui en ai 2. Le premier avait un problème extérieur : une petite bosse sur le coin inférieur droit... :mouais:

Bref, je vais encore devoir appeler Apple, ils ont intérêt de m'accorder un geste commercial...


----------



## chafpa (19 Décembre 2009)

iTooms a dit:


> le PC est pas pour moi ! c'était le mien mais maintenant il est pour ma moitié qui est malheureusement allergique au changement et donc au mac !!!


T'es sûr que ton cousin ne l'intéresse pas


----------



## iTooms (19 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> T'es sûr que ton cousin ne l'intéresse pas



??????


----------



## Fredche (19 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Non non, je l'ai reçu hier et je l'avais déjà allumé avant aujourd'hui bien sûr  Je m'en suis servi aujourd'hui puis je l'ai éteint vers 16h, rallumé vers 20h et environ 1h après -> écran qui saute.
> C'est clair que si ça l'a fait une fois ça recommencera et même si ça ne revient pas au bout d'une semaine, je préfère le changer tout de suite au risque de devoir passer plus tard par le SAV.
> 
> C'est bien moi qui en ai 2. Le premier avait un problème extérieur : une petite bosse sur le coin inférieur droit... :mouais:
> ...



Aaah la la, les révisions A des machines Apple, mais pourquoi a-t-on acheté la première version de ce 27" ? Tu peux me dire ? :mouais: 

Tu en es à ton 2è, je vais sans doute en avoir un 2è aussi pour cause de jaunisse. Les 2 que tu as reçu n'ont pas ce problème là ? Tant qu'à faire, voyons à quel point c'est répandu ...

Courage ... y a de l'espoir ... Et puis là t'es quand même avec 2x 27" ! :style:

EDIT: et Hesp aussi passe par le jaune ... éh bé ...


----------



## pomme85 (20 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Aaah la la, les révisions A des machines Apple, mais pourquoi a-t-on acheté la première version de ce 27" ? Tu peux me dire ? :mouais:
> 
> Tu en es à ton 2è, je vais sans doute en avoir un 2è aussi pour cause de jaunisse. Les 2 que tu as reçu n'ont pas ce problème là ? Tant qu'à faire, voyons à quel point c'est répandu ...
> 
> ...



J'ai pas remarqué des problèmes de jaunisse, ou alors ça ne me dérange pas je sais pas... bon en tout cas, pour le 3ème, j'espère que ce sera ok mais j'ai pas trop espoir... je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire si y'a encore un soucis !


----------



## Hesp (20 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> T'es sûr que ton cousin ne l'intéresse pas





iTooms a dit:


> ??????



Pas compris non plus...


Putain je vois que ça maintenant... Merde suis perfectionniste en la matière....


----------



## jluc59 (20 Décembre 2009)

Merci dendritique oui un long dimanche pour moi:sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h32 ----------




Hesp a dit:


> Hesp... Mais si j'ai pu être d'une Help quelconque, c'est un plaisir


Oups désolé Hesp pour avoir écorché ton pseudo toute mes plate excuse. Dur cette histoire d'écran qui saute sa me fai peur ça.


----------



## Fredche (20 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> J'ai pas remarqué des problèmes de jaunisse, ou alors ça ne me dérange pas je sais pas... bon en tout cas, pour le 3ème, j'espère que ce sera ok mais j'ai pas trop espoir... je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire si y'a encore un soucis !



Et le troisième aura l'écran tout jaune ...  Bon d'accord je me tais, je voudrais pas te porter la poisse (encore plus) 

*EDIT* : Le problème c'est qu'après le 3è, ils ne l'échangeront peut-être plus mais te rembourseront tout simplement ton achat...



Hesp a dit:


> Putain je vois que ça maintenant... Merde suis perfectionniste en la matière....



idem



jluc59 a dit:


> Dur cette histoire d'écran qui saute sa me fait peur ça.



Ne panique pas trop, termine le week-end relax, tu verras bien... De toute façon y a pas grand chose d'autre à faire avant le déballage et l'allumage ... sauf à répertorier les problèmes connus pour être prêt à les identifier mais là je suis sûr que tu es déjà fin prêt !  Donc maintenant :


----------



## Goldenboy (20 Décembre 2009)

j'espere que j'aurai pas tout c'est soucis la pour un premier switch ! 


j'espere que vous reglerez tous vos petits problèmes les gars


----------



## scartman (21 Décembre 2009)

Salut ^^

Alors moi je suis nouveau, j'ai découvert ce forum il y a environ une semaine...sans plus d'intérêt que ca...s'est ensuite que j'ai, littéralement, craqué! Il m'en fallait un, j'ai toujours voulut être sur ce système, je suis actuellement sur Windows Seven....

Et là, le 16, BOUM, j'en peu plus je commande..le i7!!! Ah ca va bien me changer de mon 20 pouces je le sent ^^

Alors voila j'ai apparement fait la bétise de joindre une remote, un griffin powermate, et l'imprimante HP à ma commande....je ne serai servit que le 15 janvier 

Les premiers jours ca allait, mais lorsque j'ai commencé à vraiment entre dans le monde apple ca n'a plus du tout été ca xD

Alors la je devient dingue, ma commande est toujours en "pas expédié" (tu m'étonne elle part le 5janvier....) et même en sachant que s'est normal....j'espère, j'espère et j'espère encore ^^ J'entend parler de Rev A mauvaise...s'est a partir de quand une Rev B? Et qu'est ce que cela pourrait réellement changer? Loin de moi l'idée d'attendre plus longtemps, s'est juste a titre d'information ^^

Croyez-vous que cela ira mieux après les fêtes? (pas mon état hein! la date peut-elle encore changer?)



Voila s'étais pour partager mon état et me mélanger aux autres qui sont dans un état similaire au mien ^^


----------



## dendritique (21 Décembre 2009)

> 21 Dec 2009 	07:36:08 	Zurich 	Out For Delivery.


----------



## iTooms (21 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


>



YEAH


----------



## iJules (21 Décembre 2009)

Demain ça fera 3 semaines que j'ai mon i5. Toujours pas de problème si ça peut en rassurer certains. Je sais que certains ont eu des pépins au bout de 3 semaines, je croise les doigts...

J'espère que tout ceux qui seront livrés en ce début de semaine n'auront pas de souci.


----------



## Meven (21 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Demain ça fera 3 semaines que j'ai mon i5. Toujours pas de problème si ça peut en rassurer certains.



13 jours avec mon i7 et pas un seul souci. Et pourtant je lui en ai mis des trucs !

Pas de chance Pomme,tout compte fait la bosse c'était pas mal 

J'espère que le 3ème sera le bon.


----------



## Hesp (21 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


>


----------



## Fredche (21 Décembre 2009)

Goldenboy a dit:


> j'espere que j'aurai pas tout c'est soucis la pour un premier switch !
> j'espere que vous reglerez tous vos petits problèmes les gars



On croise les doigts pout toi 



scartman a dit:


> Salut ^^
> 
> Alors moi je suis nouveau, j'ai découvert ce forum il y a environ une semaine...sans plus d'intérêt que ca...s'est ensuite que j'ai, littéralement, craqué! Il m'en fallait un, j'ai toujours voulut être sur ce système, je suis actuellement sur Windows Seven....
> 
> ...



Je l'ai eu 5 jours plus tôt que prévu (et je ne suis pas le seul)... J'aurais du le recevoir demain en fait, donc avec un peu de chance tu le recevras plus tôt également... 
Pour ce qui est de la révision B, bah, il faut être devin  sinon je dirais (boule de crystal à l'appui) mars grand minimum ,plutôt avril-mai (voire juin), je sais c'est précis  . En fait la cadence entre chaque modèle est en général et si je dis pas de bêtises 6-7 mois mais on a déjà vu plus. 



dendritique a dit:


>






iJules a dit:


> Demain ça fera 3 semaines que j'ai mon i5. Toujours pas de problème si ça peut en rassurer certains. Je sais que certains ont eu des pépins au bout de 3 semaines, je croise les doigts...
> 
> J'espère que tout ceux qui seront livrés en ce début de semaine n'auront pas de souci.





Meven a dit:


> 13 jours avec mon i7 et pas un seul souci. Et pourtant je lui en ai mis des trucs !
> 
> Pas de chance Pomme,tout compte fait la bosse c'était pas mal
> 
> J'espère que le 3ème sera le bon.



Très content de voir que tout va bien pour vous  
Pour Pomme, effectivement la bosse était peut-être pas si mal... :hein: Et pour mon écran jaunâtre dans le coin en bas à droite (pas dramatique), je commence à avoir peur de l'échanger, sur quoi vais-je tomber :afraid: ?

Et courage à tous les autres qui attendent


----------



## Hesp (21 Décembre 2009)

Pour l'échange, si vraiment ça dégénère de mon côté, je demande directe un nouveau et je renvois "l'ancien" après réception du nouveau...


----------



## Fredche (21 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Pour l'échange, si vraiment ça dégénère de mon côté, je demande directe un nouveau et je renvois "l'ancien" après réception du nouveau...



Je viens d'avoir le SAV en ligne, il faut compter 3 semaines pour avoir le nouveau, 'rentrera en production dès que possible'. Je suppose (j'espère) que si le problème avait été plus grave, cela aurait été plus vite ...
UPS ou TNT va me contacter dans les 3 jours pour planifier l'enlèvement à la date que je veux.
Je vais donc devoir planifier l'enlèvement à au moins dans trois semaines ... j'ai pas intérêt à viser trop juste ...
Je peux peut-être voir avec le transporteur si il y a moyen d'adapter la date d'enlèvement si je la joue large et que finalement je le reçois tôt. À voir ...


----------



## Buzzloo (21 Décembre 2009)

Bon à défaut d'avoir reçu l'iMac, j'ai commandé une corde, on verra bien qui arrive le premier, des deux !


----------



## Hesp (21 Décembre 2009)

Toujours rien Buzzlo ???

Mince...

Imprimes une image et colle là sur un carton ^_^ en lui disant qu'il va bientôt le recevoir en vrai ^^


----------



## Buzzloo (21 Décembre 2009)

Ups m'a appelé, normalement aujourd'hui, vers 16h ...

Je suis même plus excitée, là, je suis dépitée, je me demande même ce qui ne va pas aller quand il va l'essayer, je sais pas trop sur quoi parier, l'écran qui saute, le bluetooth qui ne marche pas, ou alors du jaune dans le bas de l'écran ?


----------



## Hesp (21 Décembre 2009)

Mmmm.... Croisons les doigts... Je pense que beaucoup de personnes qui l'on commandé et déjà reçu ne sont pas sur ce forum... Difficile de faire des statiques.

En voyant le bon côté des choses, s'il n'est pas satisfait en recevant le sésame, il pourrait toujours invoquer la tâche jaune (et rajouter une option au deux ^_^)

Perso, en cas de retours, je n'hésiterais pas à demander comme geste commercial un disque dur de 2T au lieu d'1T


----------



## Buzzloo (21 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Mmmm.... Croisons les doigts... Je pense que beaucoup de personnes qui l'on commandé et déjà reçu ne sont pas sur ce forum... Difficile de faire des statiques.
> 
> En voyant le bon côté des choses, s'il n'est pas satisfait en recevant le sésame, il pourrait toujours invoquer la tâche jaune (et rajouter une option au deux ^_^)
> 
> Perso, en cas de retours, je n'hésiterais pas à demander comme geste commercial un disque dur de 2T au lieu d'1T




Oui, voilà, moi je demanderai à passer en i7 au lieu d'i5


----------



## dendritique (21 Décembre 2009)

> 21 Dec 2009 	11:16:00 	Zurich 	Shipment Delivered In Good Condition.



Je sens que je vais rentrer tôt chez moi ce soir... 

Pour le bon état, j'espère, c'est mes voisins qui l'ont récupéré :afraid:

Maintenant, reste à prier pour qu'il ne soit pas touché par les problèmes.. :casse:


----------



## Goldenboy (21 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Je sens que je vais rentrer tôt chez moi ce soir...
> 
> Pour le bon état, j'espère, c'est mes voisins qui l'ont récupéré :afraid:
> 
> Maintenant, reste à prier pour qu'il ne soit pas touché par les problèmes.. :casse:


 
je l'espere pour toi ! je croise  les doigts pour toi


----------



## pomme85 (21 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Pour Pomme, effectivement la bosse était peut-être pas si mal... :hein:



Peut-être pas si mal...? pas à ce prix là non :mouais:

Bon, j'ai appelé Apple, nouvel iMac prévu pour la semaine prochaine, geste commercial accordé (encore  heureux) mais je ne sais pas encore quoi, il faut que je les rappelle quand je l'aurais reçu :mouais:

Je suis loin d'être enthousiaste, j'attends de voir le 3ème


----------



## Buzzloo (21 Décembre 2009)

Dites, il faut le déballer quand on le reçoit, ou pas ?


----------



## jluc59 (21 Décembre 2009)

Sa yé j'ai mon n° de suivi 1Z************* :love: Bon pour le momment le statut est Infos facturation  donc je supose qu'il faut encord attendre :mouais::sleep::sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------

Moi je le déballe tout de suite :love::affraid: . . . . . heuuuu! non je l'ai pas encord reçu  quesqui m'arrive :mouais: à oui c'est vrai je m'entraine sur un vieux carton :hosto::hosto::modo: désolé:hosto:


----------



## Buzzloo (21 Décembre 2009)

je me demandais si juste sortir le carton du mac suffisait, ou alors, s'il vaut mieux que j'emmerde le livreur pour tout déballer


----------



## Dudul Mac (21 Décembre 2009)

Vaut mieux que tu le déballes entièrement devant lui avant de signer. Quitte à ce qu'il râle un coup, mais ça fait partie de son métier. Y'en a pour 2 minutes si ton cutter est déjà affûté.

Pour vérifier si l'écran est jaune, il faut le brancher et là tu peux laisser le livreur partir, il n'y pourra pas grand chose.


----------



## Buzzloo (21 Décembre 2009)

Il est sur la table ! :style:


----------



## dendritique (21 Décembre 2009)

Il est allumé!!!!!      

Pour l'instant, tout nickel!


----------



## Fredche (21 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Peut-être pas si mal...? pas à ce prix là non :mouais:
> Bon, j'ai appelé Apple, nouvel iMac prévu pour la semaine prochaine, geste commercial accordé (encore  heureux) mais je ne sais pas encore quoi, il faut que je les rappelle quand je l'aurais reçu :mouais:
> Je suis loin d'être enthousiaste, j'attends de voir le 3ème



Lol. Je parlais au niveau confort utilisation, je préfère avoir la bosse que l'écran jaune ... Mais il est clair que pour moi aussi, il doit être nickel ! 
Au fait, ils ne t'ont pas dit un truc du genre, après le troisième, on vous rembourse ? ... 
Il me semble qu'il y avait un cas sur le topic des écrans jaunes ... sais plus.



Buzzloo a dit:


> Il est sur la table ! :style:





dendritique a dit:


> Il est allumé!!!!!
> Pour l'instant, tout nickel!


----------



## chafpa (21 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Il est allumé!!!!!
> 
> Pour l'instant, tout nickel!


Cramponnes-toi et pourvu que cela dure


----------



## jluc59 (21 Décembre 2009)

youpi! UPS date le livraison le 22/12:love:


----------



## iTooms (21 Décembre 2009)

dendritique a dit:


> Il est allumé!!!!!
> 
> Pour l'instant, tout nickel!



 YEAH 

:love: je suis très content pour toi !! bienvenue au club de celles et ceux qui l'ont reçu ! :love:


----------



## Hesp (21 Décembre 2009)

Dudul mac, j'espère pour toi qu'elle ne l'a pas branché devant le livreur, c'est une sacré belle connerie ce que tu lui a conseillé.

Les ordis arrivent comme des glaçons, il y a une pétée de condensation c'est choque termique ou simplement courcircuit... Meilleur moyen de le griller.

L'écran jaune c'est presque secondaire et aléatoire, surtout qu'une grosse mise à jour vient de sortir pour la carte graphique.


----------



## Fredche (21 Décembre 2009)

jluc59 a dit:


> youpi! UPS date le livraison le 22/12:love:



 Ça chauffe, ça chauffe


----------



## iJules (21 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Les ordis arrivent comme des glaçons, il y a une pétée de condensation c'est choque termique ou simplement courcircuit... Meilleur moyen de le griller.



oui comme les Eurostar...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> oui comme les Eurostar...




Elle est très bonne celle-là !!


----------



## scartman (22 Décembre 2009)

S'est quoi précisément une Rev A/B/C?

Je pense que ce sont des révision, mais dans ce cas cela ne change pas les composants je pense non? 

Sinon s'est normal que je n'ai pas reçu de confirmation de paiement? Je veux dire j'ai fait mon paiement et après cela j'ai reçut un mail second confirmant ma commande...et sur le site cela reste en "pas encore expedié" et il y a quand même une date de livraison estimée....s'est normal hein rassurez-moi ^^


----------



## dendritique (22 Décembre 2009)

scartman a dit:


> S'est quoi précisément une Rev A/B/C?
> 
> Je pense que ce sont des révision, mais dans ce cas cela ne change pas les composants je pense non?
> 
> Sinon s'est normal que je n'ai pas reçu de confirmation de paiement? Je veux dire j'ai fait mon paiement et après cela j'ai reçut un mail second confirmant ma commande...et sur le site cela reste en "pas encore expedié" et il y a quand même une date de livraison estimée....s'est normal hein rassurez-moi ^^



Tu ne reçois la confirmation du paiement qu'une fois la machine expédiée... Donc tout est normal, pas de souci!


----------



## aliflore (22 Décembre 2009)

Mon contact apple store m'a rappellé hier soir pour me demander si j'avais bien reçu mon iMac, ce que je lui ai confirmé.

Il m'a fait un geste commercial de 80 euros qui sera crédité sur mon compte en banque et la limite de validité de mon applecare sera repoussée d'une semaine ce qui correspond au retard de livraison.

Donc, coup de chapeau à apple sur ce coup-là


----------



## Erimilien (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde. J'ai un petit peu suivis les aventures des Imac.
Je voulais juste un renseignement en ce qui concerne les informations d'UPS.

*En transit*
Date de livraison programmée : 22/12/2009 (Mis à jour) 
24/12/2009 (Original)
Expédié ou facturé le : 23/12/2009 
Ca fais beaucoup de jour différent c'est lequel la date de livraison, sachant qu'il est à 50km de chez moi et "en cours de livraison" selon le scan? 
Merci de m'aider


----------



## dendritique (22 Décembre 2009)

Erimilien a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. J'ai un petit peu suivis les aventures des Imac.
> Je voulais juste un renseignement en ce qui concerne les informations d'UPS.
> 
> *En transit*
> ...



Comme c'est écrit: Date de livraison programmée : 22/12/2009  "en cours de livraison"

Amuse-toi bien


----------



## fuz (22 Décembre 2009)

J'ai reçu le miens. La neige étant parti, UPS a pu livrer...

c'est le second, pas de de défaut à première vue


----------



## Fredche (22 Décembre 2009)

fuz a dit:


> J'ai reçu le miens. La neige étant parti, UPS a pu livrer...
> 
> c'est le second, pas de de défaut à première vue





De mon côté,

livraison de mon 2ème IMac i7 :style: ... en remplacement du premier  ... prévue 12 janvier (expédition le 6)

Et au plus je l'utilise, au plus je vois que ça tire vers le jaune !  Ça doit être un peu psychologique aussi. 

Mais tout de même, une simple page internet ouverte (Apple par ex. , cé tout blanc) en haut blanc, en bas jaunâtre  non merci

Sinon pour le reste j'ai installé XP et Office dont Access, ça à l'air de rouler. J'ai réussi à faire monter le GPU à 80° (toujours avec WoW ), le i7 à un peu plus de 70° (Handbrake). Niveau ventilo, ils ne s'affolent pas (2000 t/m ou un peu plus) même tout chaud. Par contre, vaut mieux plus poser la paume de sa main sur le dessus de l'ordi !


----------



## j2c (22 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Peut-être pas si mal...? pas à ce prix là non :mouais:
> 
> Bon, j'ai appelé Apple, nouvel iMac prévu pour la semaine prochaine, geste commercial accordé (encore heureux) mais je ne sais pas encore quoi, il faut que je les rappelle quand je l'aurais reçu :mouais:
> 
> Je suis loin d'être enthousiaste, j'attends de voir le 3ème


 
dis donc t'es veinard...expédition de chine prévue pour mon 2nd iMac le 5 Janvier....livraison prévue le 11/1 !! 
sinon pour le geste commercial que j'ai eu pour mon 1er iMac car arrivé en retard, c'est un crédit de 80 Euros.

Cool je suis de retour sur mon post favori ! celui de l'expédition des iMac....
TNT vient de repartir avec mon iMac...le bureau est tout vide, reste juste le disque dur avec la sauvegarde time machine et l'apple remote !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h13 ----------




Fredche a dit:


> De mon côté,
> 
> livraison de mon 2ème IMac i7 :style: ... en remplacement du premier  ... prévue 12 janvier (expédition le 6)
> 
> ...


Eh ben Fredche, t'as été un rapide : livré le 17 Déc..et déjà le 2ème en route !
TNT est pas encore venu te rechercher le premier?
j'attends mon 2ème pour le 5/1..on va se tirer la bourre tous les 2...!


----------



## Fredche (22 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Cool je suis de retour sur mon post favori ! celui de l'expédition des iMac....
> TNT vient de repartir avec mon iMac...le bureau est tout vide, reste juste le disque dur avec la sauvegarde time machine et l'apple remote !



Je sens que l'on va encore se retrouver un certains temps ici ... mais bon on connaît 



j2c a dit:


> Eh ben Fredche, t'as été un rapide : livré le 17 Déc..et déjà le 2ème en route !
> TNT est pas encore venu te rechercher le premier?
> j'attends mon 2ème pour le 5/1..on va se tirer la bourre tous les 2...!



Le gars du SAV m'a dit de planifier la date d'enlèvement pas trop tôt (3 semaines minimum) pour ne pas me retrouver sans IMac ... (27", puisque j'ai encore le 20"  ) 
Vu que le remplaçant est prévu pour le 12 janvier, lorsque j'aurai TNT au tel, je demanderai l'enlèvement pour le vendredi 15. Ça fera 3-4 jours de battement ... avec 2x27" 

De toute façon, je n'avais pas fait de migration de données, tout est encore sur mon vieux G5. Donc même si je me retrouve sans 27" pendant quelques jours (retard toussa ) ce ne sera pas bien grave.


----------



## j2c (22 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Je sens que l'on va encore se retrouver un certains temps ici ... mais bon on connaît
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens c'est marrant, moi elle m'a dit que l'enlèvement devait avoir lieu tout de suite...au moins je suis sûr qu'ils auront le temps d'enregistrer mon retour pour libérer l'envoi de l'autre..je ne pense pas que Apple laisse partir le 2nd iMac si ils n'ont pas reçu le premier.
De toute façon je pars en vacances jusqu'au 3 janvier...donc ca m'arrangeait que TNT vienne le récupérer avant.


----------



## Fredche (22 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> *tiens c'est marrant, moi elle m'a dit que l'enlèvement devait avoir lieu tout de suite...*au moins je suis sûr qu'ils auront le temps d'enregistrer mon retour pour libérer l'envoi de l'autre..je ne pense pas que Apple laisse partir le 2nd iMac si ils n'ont pas reçu le premier.
> De toute façon je pars en vacances jusqu'au 3 janvier...donc ca m'arrangeait que TNT vienne le récupérer avant.



Retrouvé sur le topic des écrans jaunes :



ostralie a dit:


> je viens ce matin d'avoir apple qui me confirme qu'ils ont qqes problèmes sur le retroéclairage de ces dalles. D'après eux cas isolés mais présent. Ils vont donc me faire un échange. Et chose que je trouve exceptionnelle,* il m'ont proposé de m'envoyer la nouvelle machine, je fais la bascule sur le nouveau et seulement après je leur expédie la machine défectueuse* !!!! Moi qui achete pour la première fois du matériel apple, je suis comblée et apprécie vraiment cette démarche.
> J'achète bcp sur internet et c'est la première fois qu'une telle procédure m'est proposée pour un échange !!
> Je vous tiens au courant.



Quid pour Pomme et les autres qui ont eu un retour ?

Sinon dans le pire des cas, je retéléphone demain matin et je demande confirmation, ils peuvent bien faire ça ... *ET* il est hors de question que je passe 2 ou 3 semaines sans le 27" !


----------



## Buzzloo (22 Décembre 2009)

Enfin reçu !!!
Mon mari est super content ( bon moi aussi, je fais de la photo !), il n'en croyait pas ses yeux, il m'a demander 3 fois si c'était bien un vrai quand il a vu le carton, et ce matin, la première chose qu'il a faite en se levant, c'est aller voir dans le bureau, s'il n'avait pas rêvé !!!

Pour le moment aucun souci ( pas de choc, pas de poussière dans la dalle, pas de coin jaune, le bluetooth marche ...)
On croise les doigts !!!!

Pour ceux qui ont eu un geste commercial pour le retard, il y avait du retard par rapport à la date annoncé par apple ou par ups ?


----------



## angealexiel (22 Décembre 2009)

oui apple le fait ils me l''ont fait deux fois une pour un mac pro et l'autre pour imac 24 pocues ecran jaune aussi , par contre attention faut faxer une copie de ta carte bleue, signer un papier les autorisant a debiter ton compte pour le second si tu le renvoit pas apres 7 jours apres l'avoir recu , bref c'est contraignnt et il le propsent que rarement , genre au gens qui commandent beaucoup de machines ou disons souvent, ou a ceux qui ont vraiment pas de bol, mais moi j'ai jamais eu de bol avec toutes es commande apple quasiment.. lol ^^pour ceux qui ont les probleme de dalle jaune , laissez tomber, claibrer l'ecran, car aucune dalle n'est parfaite, et moi je le remarquerait comme certains et d'autre pas  , j'ai le meme soucis avec mon macbook pro tout neuf, que je renvoi moi aussi car la luminosité quand elle est faible donne l'impression que l'image clignote en permanence , et oui ils savent faire de super ristourne si tu passe commande par tel , et aussi sont tres genereux en general , normal apres tout . voila histoire de vous aider a y voir plus clair .


----------



## jeremlerigolo (22 Décembre 2009)

Moi je suis dégouté...
iMac 27 pouces, commandé le 2 décembre, expédié le 14 décembre, parti le 21 (lundi) par UPS. Date de livraison prévue (hier soir): Mardi 22 décembre (aujourd'hui)... 
Et voila l'état actuel de livraison:
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	22/12/2009	17:22	*INTEMPÉRIES / LIVRAISON REPROGRAMMÉE*
C'est à devenir fou...
Et moi qui espérai l'avoir pour Noël!


----------



## Fredche (22 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> Enfin reçu !!!
> Mon mari est super content ( bon moi aussi, je fais de la photo !), il n'en croyait pas ses yeux, il m'a demander 3 fois si c'était bien un vrai quand il a vu le carton, et ce matin, la première chose qu'il a faite en se levant, c'est aller voir dans le bureau, s'il n'avait pas rêvé !!!
> 
> Pour le moment aucun souci ( pas de choc, pas de poussière dans la dalle, pas de coin jaune, le bluetooth marche ...)
> On croise les doigts !!!!?



 



angealexiel a dit:


> oui apple le fait ils me l''ont fait deux fois une pour un mac pro et l'autre pour imac 24 pocues ecran jaune aussi , par contre attention faut faxer une copie de ta carte bleue, signer un papier les autorisant a debiter ton compte pour le second si tu le renvoit pas apres 7 jours apres l'avoir recu , bref c'est contraignnt et il le propsent que rarement , genre au gens qui commandent beaucoup de machines ou disons souvent, ou a ceux qui ont vraiment pas de bol, mais moi j'ai jamais eu de bol avec toutes es commande apple quasiment.. lol ^^pour ceux qui ont les probleme de dalle jaune , laissez tomber, claibrer l'ecran, car aucune dalle n'est parfaite, et moi je le remarquerait comme certains et d'autre pas  , j'ai le meme soucis avec mon macbook pro tout neuf, que je renvoi moi aussi car la luminosité quand elle est faible donne l'impression que l'image clignote en permanence , et oui ils savent faire de super ristourne si tu passe commande par tel , et aussi sont tres genereux en general , normal apres tout . voila histoire de vous aider a y voir plus clair .



Merci pour les infos, je leur téléphone demain pour tenter le coup.
Pour ce qui est de l'écran jaunâtre en bas et surtout en bas à droite, le calibrage est sans doute inefficace ... puisque on modifie tout l'écran, on peut éviter le jaune en bas, mais avec quelle couleur se retrouve-ton en haut ? ...
Je suis passer au Mediamarkt près de chez moi cet après-midi, j'ai discuté avec le gars qui s'occupe de l'espace Apple et surtout regarder la dalle du 27", elle est nickel, je veux la mêmeuuuuu !  
Sinon il me confirmait qu'ils avaient reçu quelques i5 au compte goutte et pas encore de trace des i7 pour eux, pas d'amélioration en vue.



jeremlerigolo a dit:


> Moi je suis dégouté...
> iMac 27 pouces, commandé le 2 décembre, expédié le 14 décembre, parti le 21 (lundi) par UPS. Date de livraison prévue (hier soir): Mardi 22 décembre (aujourd'hui)...
> Et voila l'état actuel de livraison:
> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	22/12/2009	17:22	*INTEMPÉRIES / LIVRAISON REPROGRAMMÉE*
> ...



Si il était prévu pour aujourd'hui, tu peux toujours le recevoir jeudi ... peut-être... J'allume un cierge  En espérant que tu aies de bonnes nouvelles demain


----------



## j2c (23 Décembre 2009)

question a ceux qui ont déjà reçu un second iMac...comment peut-on suivre le second iMac?...Apple m'a attribué le même numéro de commande..donc sur le suivi en ligne je ne vois que mon 1er iMac déjà reçu...
Y'a un truc?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

bon j'ai trouvé..il faut pas s'identifier avec son adresse email et mot de passe mais avec numéro de commande et code postal. 
Bonne première nouvelle : y'a marqué mode de livraison : Livraison rapide (EMEA) !!!


----------



## Fredche (23 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> bon j'ai trouvé..il faut pas s'identifier avec son adresse email et mot de passe mais avec numéro de commande et code postal.
> Bonne première nouvelle : y'a marqué mode de livraison : Livraison rapide (EMEA) !!!



Ou tu passes par le lien 'Etat de la commande' qui est dans me mail d'Apple confirmant la nouvelle commande.

Petite info concernant l'enlèvement de la machine posant problème, je viens de retéléphoner chez Apple. La personne m'a confirmé que je pouvais programmer l'enlèvement après la réception de l'IMac de remplacement.

A priori pas de soucis, ouf.


----------



## jluc59 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous  Imac I7 bien reçus hiere soir.

Tout est nickel et il est magnifique .

Je croise les doigts pour tous les autres et retourne a mes installation :love:.


----------



## scartman (23 Décembre 2009)

Je voulais savoir....j'entend parler d'un arret de production des cartes ATI par apple, a cause des problème...

Apple va-t-il simplement résoudre le problème ou est-ce qu'il pourrait, dans le pire des cas, changer la carte graphique par une meuilleure?

Si tel est le cas ce serait vraiment fâcheux d'acheter cette version-ci maintenant :s


----------



## Fredche (24 Décembre 2009)

jluc59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous  Imac I7 bien reçus hiere soir.
> 
> Tout est nickel et il est magnifique .
> 
> Je croise les doigts pour tous les autres et retourne a mes installation :love:.



 Amuse-toi bien 



scartman a dit:


> Je voulais savoir....j'entend parler d'un arret de production des cartes ATI par apple, a cause des problème...
> 
> Apple va-t-il simplement résoudre le problème ou est-ce qu'il pourrait, dans le pire des cas, changer la carte graphique par une meuilleure?
> 
> Si tel est le cas ce serait vraiment fâcheux d'acheter cette version-ci maintenant :s



Cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple change de modèle si tôt. Il y a sans doute eu un arrêt pour changer la série de cartes problématiques mais nous ne devrions pas avoir de meilleur modèle avant la prochaine révision et même à ce moment-là, rien n'est moins sûr. Je n'ai pas en mémoire les consos des cartes ATI dans la série 5000, mais ça doit chauffer plus et vu que mon gpu monte à 81° (record chez moi pour l'instant), ils devraient sans doute déjà revoir leur système de refroidissement ... peu probable. 

Mais ce n'est que mon avis. 

*EDIT* : Et personne n'a une petite livraison prévue aujourd'hui ?


----------



## scartman (24 Décembre 2009)

Ah d'accord merci pour la précision ^^

Pas de livraison pour moi....elle n'est prévue que pour le 15


----------



## Fredche (24 Décembre 2009)

scartman a dit:


> Ah d'accord merci pour la précision ^^
> 
> Pas de livraison pour moi....elle n'est prévue que pour le 15



Ça fait encore loin  mais l'attente vaut le coup 
Je suis très content du mien sauf l'écran jaunâtre dans le bas, mais le remplaçant arrive le 12. Sinon que du bonheur :love:
Courage pour l'attente


----------



## scartman (24 Décembre 2009)

Rha ne m'en parle pas de cette attente xD

J'ai l'impression de déjà l'avoir déballé 50 fois tellement j'ai vu de vidéos 

Oui s'est long  mais bon avec les fêtes ca passe un peu plus vite....enfin je m'en donne l'impression


----------



## Goldenboy (24 Décembre 2009)

scartman a dit:


> Ah d'accord merci pour la précision ^^
> 
> Pas de livraison pour moi....elle n'est prévue que pour le 15


 

Pareil que toi ma date de livraison est prévu pour le 13 janvier


----------



## Knuckles (24 Décembre 2009)

Goldenboy a dit:


> Pareil que toi ma date de livraison est prévu pour le 13 janvier



Apparemment j'ai eu de la chance moi puisque mon expédition était prévu le 29 livraison le 5 janvier et aujourd'hui j'ai reçu un email m'informant que mon iMac 27" i7 était expédié, donc sans doute livré la semaine prochaine  (UPS)


----------



## chacha95 (24 Décembre 2009)

Pas trop grand un 27" sur son bureau ???


----------



## Fredche (25 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Pas trop grand un 27" sur son bureau ???



Oooooooooh non :love: 

Il ne fait jamais que 65 cm de large et 51 de haut, donc ça rentre sur quasi tous les bureaux. 
Avec 2, ça doit devenir plus juste ...


----------



## chacha95 (25 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Oooooooooh non :love:
> 
> Il ne fait jamais que 65 cm de large et 51 de haut, donc ça rentre sur quasi tous les bureaux.
> Avec 2, ça doit devenir plus juste ...


Ben ça tombe bien, j'en ai pas moi  Quand tu recevras ton deuxième et tu te rendras compte que y'a pas assez de place, je peux toujours te débarrasser de la place hein


----------



## Goldenboy (26 Décembre 2009)

J ai reçu mon Email comme quoi mon iMac était expédier aujourd'hui, j ai trop hâte et peur car j espère que je n aurai pas a le renvoyer.                   Joyeux Noël a tous


----------



## scartman (26 Décembre 2009)

Goldenboy a dit:


> J ai reçu mon Email comme quoi mon iMac était expédier aujourd'hui, j ai trop hâte et peur car j espère que je n aurai pas a le renvoyer.                   Joyeux Noël a tous




Oh non et moi? :'(

J'ai pas reçut d'e-mail et sur le site il fait toujours marqué pour le 5 janvier....vous pensez que s'est a cause de l'imprimante, le griffin et la remote que ca met autant de temps? Si je telephone, je peux demander a ce qu'on me les envoie séparement?


----------



## Knuckles (26 Décembre 2009)

Moi depuis hier, le statut n'a pas changé !

*INCHEON, KR	25/12/2009	7:34	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

SHANGHAI, CN	25/12/2009	5:10	LECTURE AU DEPART
                        25/12/2009	1:30	LECTURE AU DEPART
                        25/12/2009	0:33	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION

SHANGHAI, CN	24/12/2009	13:37	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE

CN	24/12/2009	0:15	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES*


Quels sont les prochaines étapes ? Est ce qui si sa stagne c'est dû au week end ?...


----------



## scartman (27 Décembre 2009)

Knukcless, ca ne stagne pas a cause du week-end....cela stagne car s'est noël à mon avis 

Cela devrait reprendre son cours depuis aujourd'hui je pense....


----------



## dendritique (27 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Pas trop grand un 27" sur son bureau ???



Non, non, avec mon ecran externe 23" à côté, c'est tout nickel


----------



## Knuckles (27 Décembre 2009)

scartman a dit:


> Knukcless, ca ne stagne pas a cause du week-end....cela stagne car s'est noël à mon avis
> 
> Cela devrait reprendre son cours depuis aujourd'hui je pense....



Tout a fait ! Cela a repris aujourd'hui avec une lecture au depart d'incheon  
je doute l'avoir demain du coup mais plus mardi.


----------



## scartman (27 Décembre 2009)

scartman a dit:


> vous pensez que s'est a cause de l'imprimante, le griffin et la remote que ca met autant de temps? Si je telephone, je peux demander a ce qu'on me les envoie séparement?



quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Knuckles (27 Décembre 2009)

scartman a dit:


> quelqu'un a une idée?



Je pense que ca doit être le cas quand même...on ne peut pas dire que ca n'influence pas la commande a partir plus tard mais bon je ne peux rien certifier. Pour ce qui est de la demande tu peux toujours tenter le coup on sait jamais. Mais patiente encore un peu c'est bientôt la fin va !

Pour ma part, voici le suivi de mon statut sur ups :







Il est a un peu plus de 3h de route de chez moi (j'habite à Calais, dans le 62)


----------



## Fredche (27 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ben ça tombe bien, j'en ai pas moi  Quand tu recevras ton deuxième et tu te rendras compte que y'a pas assez de place, je peux toujours te débarrasser de la place hein



T'inquiète, le bureau fait la largeur de la pièce (+/- 4m), ça laisse de la place pour 2x i7 27" + G5 20" + 17" (mon vieux pc) 



dendritique a dit:


> Non, non, avec mon ecran externe 23" à côté, c'est tout nickel



Ça doit être pas mal non plus ça 



scartman a dit:


> vous pensez que s'est a cause de l'imprimante, le griffin et la remote que ca met autant de temps? Si je telephone, je peux demander a ce qu'on me les envoie séparement?
> 
> quelqu'un a une idée?



Alors, oui ça allonge souvent le délai puisque la commande est généralement groupée aux Pays-Bas.
Pour modifier la commande, c'est sans doute trop tard. Tu peux toujours voir si dans 'Etat de commande', tu peux supprimer les accessoires et ne garder que le mac ... Et puis refaire une nouvelle commande avec le reste mais cela m'étonnerait beaucoup.
Au final, c'est très variable. Ma commande a été livrée avec 5 jours d'avance malgré un casque commandé en même temps que l'IMac ...


----------



## Knuckles (28 Décembre 2009)

Ah depuis ce matin j'en peux plus ! J'attends après le gars d'UPS qu'il me livre mon iMac 27" i7.

Voici le suivi :

*LESQUIN CEDEX, FR	28/12/2009	6:12	LECTURE A DESTINATION
28/12/2009	6:09	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	28/12/2009	1:33	LECTURE AU DEPART
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	27/12/2009	19:59	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
27/12/2009	19:55	LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
27/12/2009	16:38	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
27/12/2009	15:39	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.

INCHEON, KR	27/12/2009	7:10	LECTURE AU DEPART
INCHEON, KR	25/12/2009	7:34	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

SHANGHAI, CN	25/12/2009	5:10	LECTURE AU DEPART
25/12/2009	1:30	LECTURE AU DEPART
25/12/2009	0:33	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION

SHANGHAI, CN	24/12/2009	13:37	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	24/12/2009	0:15	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES*

J'espère être livré aujourd'hui ! Vous pensez que ce sera le cas sachant que j'habite Calais ?


----------



## Buzzloo (28 Décembre 2009)

J'espère pour toi !
Moi, j'habite à 15 minutes du dépôt de lesquin et ils m'ont livrée à 17h50, le lendemain !!


----------



## Knuckles (28 Décembre 2009)

Buzzloo a dit:


> J'espère pour toi !
> Moi, j'habite à 15 minutes du dépôt de lesquin et ils m'ont livrée à 17h50, le lendemain !!



Non ca va c'est parfait je l'ai recu à 13h15 aujourd'hui ! il est magnifique c'est mon premier mac et je suis heureux


----------



## Goldenboy (28 Décembre 2009)

je suis content pour toi c'est cool ! n'oublie pas la photo de ton switch des que tu auras du temps


----------



## chafpa (28 Décembre 2009)

Knuckles a dit:


> Non ca va c'est parfait je l'ai recu à 13h15 aujourd'hui ! il est magnifique c'est mon premier mac et je suis heureux


Bienvenue au Club


----------



## Fredche (28 Décembre 2009)

Knuckles a dit:


> Non ca va c'est parfait je l'ai recu à 13h15 aujourd'hui ! il est magnifique c'est mon premier mac et je suis heureux





N'hésite pas si tu as des questions, ici ou ailleurs sur le forum, il est vaste 

De mon côté, pour la planification du retour de mon i7, j'ai loupé l'appel de TNT cet après-midi (j'étais en ligne avec mon chef, merci chef ).
'Bart' m'a laissé un message, je dois le rappeler, je ferai ça demain.
Et le i7 remplaçant n'a toujours pas démarré. Il doit pas encore être assemblé en fait ...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Décembre 2009)

Fredche a dit:


> Et le i7 remplaçant n'a toujours pas démarré. Il doit pas encore être assemblé en fait ...



Habituellement Apple ne renvoi le remplacement qu'après la réception de la machine à remplacer. Passe un coup de fil à Apple pour voir où ça en est ?


----------



## Meven (29 Décembre 2009)

Hello les survivors !

20 jours avec, et toujours que du bonheur :rose:

Un vrai régale pour la photo ! Et toujours pas d'écran bleu (mouarf mouarf)


----------



## pomme85 (29 Décembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Habituellement Apple ne renvoi le remplacement qu'après la réception de la machine à remplacer. Passe un coup de fil à Apple pour voir où ça en est ?



Non non, tu peux très bien renvoyer ta machine qu'une fois que tu as reçu le nouveau


----------



## NightWalker (29 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Non non, tu peux très bien renvoyer ta machine qu'une fois que tu as reçu le nouveau



Mais... je suis d'accord étant l'avoir expérimenté. Mais il faut en faire la demande, car sinon Apple bloque l'envoi en attendant de recevoir la machine à remplacer. C'est sur ce point que je ne sais pas si Fredche a demandé à Apple d'envoyer la machine de remplacement ou non. Auquel cas plus il tarde d'envoyer d'envoyer la machine, plus il va attendre.


----------



## Fredche (29 Décembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Mais... je suis d'accord étant l'avoir expérimenté. Mais il faut en faire la demande, car sinon Apple bloque l'envoi en attendant de recevoir la machine à remplacer. C'est sur ce point que je ne sais pas si Fredche a demandé à Apple d'envoyer la machine de remplacement ou non. Auquel cas plus il tarde d'envoyer d'envoyer la machine, plus il va attendre.



Lorsque j'ai eu monsieur Apple la première fois, il m'a dit de planifier l'enlèvement dans au moins 3 semaines pour 'ne pas rester sans IMac'. En lisant certains posts ici-même, j'ai eu un doute mais j'avais en tête le cas de Pomme  j'ai donc retéléphoné pour avoir confirmation. Le 2è monsieur Apple à regardé mon type de remplacement et m'a confirmer la chose 
Cela dit, je vérifierai tout de même le 6 (date prévue pour l'expédition) qu'il a bien démarré.
Et si ce n'est pas le cas je me défoulerai sur la tête d'un troisième monsieur Apple :casse:  

EDIT :


Meven a dit:


> Hello les survivors !
> 
> 20 jours avec, et toujours que du bonheur :rose:
> 
> Un vrai régale pour la photo ! *Et toujours pas d'écran bleu (mouarf mouarf)*



Mdr


----------



## Goldenboy (30 Décembre 2009)

dite moi vous pouvez me dire s'il vous plait comment on fait pour savoir le numero de suivi pour voir les étapes de son colis car quand je fais le suivis de commande chez apple il me dise que mon colis est expedier mais c'est tout. 

j'ai fais une recherche mais je n'est pas trouver.


----------



## scartman (30 Décembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas sur le site dans ta commande? enfin s'est ce que j'ai entendu dire....sur la gauche, la ou il y a marqué ton adresse de facturation et de livraison?


----------



## Goldenboy (30 Décembre 2009)

j'ai le numero de commande, numeros supplementaires de commandes, reference d'achat, et reference d'expedition apple c'est tout.



je ne sais pas quel est le numero pour pouvoir suivre mon paquet !


----------



## flusch (30 Décembre 2009)

Passe par le site US de l'apple store, et normalement tu trouvera ton numéro d'envoi UPS


----------



## Goldenboy (30 Décembre 2009)

quand je vais sur le site apple US j'ai un numero de tracking de 20 caractères ou ya ecrit shipped on dec 26 via syncreon et lorsque je clique dessus  je reviens sur le suivi d'expedition de apple.fr


----------



## Fredche (31 Décembre 2009)

Goldenboy a dit:


> quand je vais sur le site apple US j'ai un numero de tracking de 20 caractères ou ya ecrit shipped on dec 26 via syncreon et lorsque je clique dessus  je reviens sur le suivi d'expedition de apple.fr



Alors tu dois encore attendre, tu devrais avoir un tracking ups plus tard. 
Pour ma part, je l'ai eu 1 jour avant que le Mac arrive chez moi. Je suis en Belgique, le j'ai eu le TN lorsque le colis est arrivé au Pays-Bas et puis ça a été très rapide. 

Je gagne quelque chose pour avoir écrit le message #2000 ?


----------



## Goldenboy (31 Décembre 2009)

merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## chafpa (31 Décembre 2009)

Les félicitations de l'initiateur de ce topic .... s'il te lit


----------



## bounty1342 (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

serait-il possible de savoir les delais annoncés pour les personnes ayant commandées entre le 25 et le 31 decembre ?

A la derniere etape, l'appleStore annoncé 2-3 Semaine et 3-8 Jour de livraison !!! 

Peux d'espoir d'en recevoir un avant ? 

Merci par avance


Ps: à cote de votre date de réception penser à mettre la date à laquelle vous avez passer commande...

Edit : 
Commandé le 31/12/2009.
En combien de temps sera traitée ma commande?	
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 22 Jan, 2010. 
Délai estimé de livraison: 28 Jan, 2010.

Oula 3 semaines !!!


----------



## chafpa (1 Janvier 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> serait-il possible de savoir les delais annoncés pour les personnes ayant commandées entre le 25 et le 31 decembre ?


Courant 2010 

Bonne année à tous les heureux possesseurs d'Imac et aux autres membres de ce forum et à leurs proches


----------



## scartman (1 Janvier 2010)

S'est déjà une semaine que tu gagne par apport à moi ^^ commandé le 16déc, expédition le 5janv et réception le 15 

J'ai cru à un envois plus rapide mais avec les fêtes ca ne m'étonne pas qu'il ne soit pas envoyé le 2 ou le 3....enfin je prie toujours ^^ J'espère que l'attente ne sera pas trop longue pour toi  enfin pour nous tous xD


----------



## bounty1342 (1 Janvier 2010)

Allez c'est mon anniversaire le 22, Apple va t'il me faire un ptit kdo ?


----------



## fofilou (2 Janvier 2010)

ça va sans aucun doute faire plaisir à certains. à ceux qui sont sur le point de recevoir leur Imac.

Car pour ma part j'ai commandé mon Imac 27 Intel i7  le 12 Décembre 2009.
La livraison était prévu d'après l'Apple Store le 8 Janvier 2010.
Or j'ai eu la surprise de le recevoir le 31 Décembre, soit près de 8 Jours avant la date prévue.
L'expédition a été faite le 25 de Hollande.

Bref. Soyez patient. Et votre Mac pourrait bien arriver plutot que prévu !
Philippe


----------



## j2c (2 Janvier 2010)

de retour après quelques jours de vacances....
l'iMAc de remplacement devait arriver le 11 janvier...il était là le 31 Décembre !!!!
malheureusement, moi je n'étais pas là pour le réceptionner. 
Ce sera pour Lundi.
J'espère que ce second sera parfait !..je suis un peu inquiet après avoir parcouru un peu le forum....


----------



## chafpa (2 Janvier 2010)

j2c a dit:


> Ce sera pour Lundi.
> J'espère que ce second sera parfait !..je suis un peu inquiet après avoir parcouru un peu le forum....


Il te reste 2 jours pour trembler, vieille carcasse


----------



## Fredche (3 Janvier 2010)

j2c a dit:


> de retour après quelques jours de vacances....
> l'iMac de remplacement devait arriver le 11 janvier...il était là le 31 Décembre !!!!
> malheureusement, moi je n'étais pas là pour le réceptionner.
> Ce sera pour Lundi.
> J'espère que ce second sera parfait !..je suis un peu inquiet après avoir parcouru un peu le forum....



Le retour de J2C ! 

Croisons les doigts pour le deuxième essai, ce sera le bon ! 
Le mien, toujours prévu le 12, je ne suis pas inquiet outre mesure, si il en faut un troisième, on re-téléphonera à Mr Apple ... 
Pour l'instant je fais mumuse avec le premier ! Et encore, sachant qu'il devait repartir, je n'ai pas transféré mes données (toujours sur le G5) et pas installé tout ce qui doit l'être...


----------



## scartman (4 Janvier 2010)

Le mien devrait être envoyé demain....les envois sont généralement fait vers quelle heure? Le matin ou l'aprem? Je dis ca car si vous me dite le matin, moi a 13h je téléphone si jamais s'est pas expédié ^^

Je vais devenir fou je vous le dit!!!!

Rha ca m'énerve, il sera envoyé le jour qui étai estimé alors que beaucoups l'ont reçut plus tôt  dommage ^^

10jours pour la livraison s'est pas beaucoup ca aussi? :s


----------



## superslick (4 Janvier 2010)

27" iMac Ci7 2,8GHz/4*2GB/2TB/RAD HD 4850 Wireless Keyb&Mouse
commandé le 10 novembre, et tjs aucune info précise concernant la livraison.

D'autres sont dans mon cas...? Des infos...?


----------



## dendritique (4 Janvier 2010)

superslick a dit:


> 27" iMac Ci7 2,8GHz/4*2GB/2TB/RAD HD 4850 Wireless Keyb&Mouse
> commandé le 10 novembre, et tjs aucune info précise concernant la livraison.
> 
> D'autres sont dans mon cas...? Des infos...?



Je me trompe ou tu l'as commandé chz un revendeur?

Commandé directement chez Apple, tu l'aurais déjà reçu. Mais comme Apple donne la priorité à ses clients directs, les revendeurs poireautent... Ca pourrait bien durer encore un moment, mais personne ne le sait. Si tu veux l'avoir plus vite, la seule solution est d'annuler ta commande et de passer par l'Apple Store :mouais:


----------



## j2c (4 Janvier 2010)

2nd iMac reçu aujourd'hui (au lieu d'une expédition prévue le 11 Janvier).
semaine de fabrication n°52
Pour l'instant RAS...il est parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Me revoici sur le sujet, mon imac avait la jaunisse  alors zou! retour chez Apple. Dur de devoir remettre le PC sur le bureau après avoir goûté au MAC, ça fait tout petit. 
Expédition prévu le 12 janvier.


----------



## scartman (5 Janvier 2010)

Commande passée le 16decembre, il devait être expédié aujourd'hui même. 

A 13h je vois qu'il n'a toujours pas été expédié, je décide de téléphoner (généralement les envois sont fait au matin) et le mec me dit que mon iMac n'est toujours pas assemblé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soit-disant ce serait la configuration qui ennuie!!! non mais s'est pas possible!!!! "enfin plusieur ont reçut le leur une semaine en avance, parfois même avant la date d'éxpédition estimée" que je lui explique.

"J'envoie une note monsieur je verrais ce que je peux faire pour vous"

Ah et bien en tout cas ca m'emmerde ce retard mais je peux dire que s'est sympas de voir quelqu'un qui va se bouger...s'est rare de ne plus entendre "nous n'y pouvons rien monsieur il ne vous reste plus qu'a attendre".

Bon et bien je n'ai plus qu'a "encore" attendre ^^


----------



## superslick (5 Janvier 2010)

superslick a dit:


> 27" iMac Ci7 2,8GHz/4*2GB/2TB/RAD HD 4850 Wireless Keyb&Mouse
> commandé le 10 novembre, et tjs aucune info précise concernant la livraison.
> 
> D'autres sont dans mon cas...? Des infos...?



Allelujah! Finalement reçus il y a 5 min! 

Patience pour ce qui attendent encore!


----------



## Meven (5 Janvier 2010)

j2c a dit:


> 2nd iMac reçu aujourd'hui (au lieu d'une expédition prévue le 11 Janvier).
> semaine de fabrication n°52
> Pour l'instant RAS...il est parfait.




Ah enfin ! Content pour toi


----------



## scartman (5 Janvier 2010)

La tantôt je vous disait que j'avais téléphoner à apple (mon iMac aurait dût être expedié aujourd'hui mais n'étais même pas encore assemblé!) et bien que ne fut pas la surprise à l'instant, lorsque en allant sur mon "Order Status" je vois que mon imprimante à été annulée...tout de suite je cherche l'erreur et en fait il n'y en à aucune! En effet il m'ont juste changé l'imprimante de base par celle a 150 et me promette l'expédition de mon iMac sous 24h!!!

Merci apple ^^


----------



## bounty1342 (5 Janvier 2010)

C'était quoi comme imprimante ?

Un imprimante qui retarde un imac, le comble ...

Ps: oui j'ai bien compris que ct un geste commercial ... ou pas


----------



## clochelune (5 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> La tantôt je vous disait que j'avais téléphoner à apple (mon iMac aurait dût être expedié aujourd'hui mais n'étais même pas encore assemblé!) et bien que ne fut pas la surprise à l'instant, lorsque en allant sur mon "Order Status" je vois que mon imprimante à été annulée...tout de suite je cherche l'erreur et en fait il n'y en à aucune! En effet il m'ont juste changé l'imprimante de base par celle a 150&#8364; et me promette l'expédition de mon iMac sous 24h!!!
> 
> Merci apple ^^



euh avec 150 euros en sus pour l'imprimante ? enfin si tu reçois rapidement l'iMac et que ça te va, c'est l'essentiel...

ces iMac 27 pouces en auront mis du temps...

je crois que c'était plus rapide avec les 21.5 pouces (commandé le 13 décembre en magasin à la Fnac Vélizy, dispo dès le 14 décembre et nickel!)

courage et bonne réception!

et enfin un qui a reçu l'iMac de remplacement! ouf!

bonne soirée


----------



## scartman (6 Janvier 2010)

non non ils ont annulé la commande de mon imprimante (la C4780 ou quelque chose comme cela) et l'ont remplacé par la hp plus et ce sans frais supplémentaire 

Il n'est toujours pas envoyé! je sens que je vais encore telephoner!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Mon 2ème imac est parti aujourd'hui au lieu du 12 janvier. 

Espérons que celui-ci n'aura pas la jaunisse...:mouais:


----------



## scartman (6 Janvier 2010)

J'espère pour toi ^^

Alors moi ma commande à apparement été divisée en 3!

Imac ==> expédié
Imprimante ==> expédiée
Remote et Griffin ==> expédiés

Seulement voila! livraison estimée le 21janvier!!!!!!!! Dites moi que s'est pas possible ^^

J'habite en belgique, à bruxelles 

Dites moi qu'il serat là plus tôt :rateau:


----------



## chafpa (6 Janvier 2010)

Peut-être bien que oui une fois


----------



## bolox (7 Janvier 2010)

27 i7 reçu aujourd'hui, j'installe tout ça demain, semaine de fabrication = 52, j'espère que c'est un bon cru sans merdouille d'écran.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## scartman (7 Janvier 2010)

D'après vous, Vous pensez que je l'aurai avant le 20? je veux dire 13jours pour une livraison s'est long  ^^


----------



## Goldenboy (7 Janvier 2010)

mon imac est en cours de livraison ! j'ai hate de le recevoir !

a votre avis je le deballe de suite ou je le laisse 30 min dans son carton le temps qu'il se rechauffe un peu vu le froid et la neige dehors ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2010)

Pour qu'il se réchauffe il faut le sortir du carton, sinon ça sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## dendritique (7 Janvier 2010)

Oui, tu le sors du carton et le laisse tranquillement se réchauffer. Si tu es gentil, tu peux lui proposer un petit café et papoter un moment avec lui avant de le brancher...


----------



## chafpa (7 Janvier 2010)

Rigolez pas les gars. Il est préférable que la machine, comme tout appareil à base d'électronique, soit à la température ambiante (à peu près hein !) avant de le mettre en route surtout si on habite la Sibérie


----------



## bounty1342 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Svp, pouvez vous mettre les dates de prévision et en face les dates réelles, cela facilite la lecture .

Merci


----------



## oligo (7 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Rigolez pas les gars. Il est préférable que la machine, comme tout appareil à base d'électronique, soit à la température ambiante (à peu près hein !) avant de le mettre en route surtout si on habite la Sibérie



Donc toi, tu attends 30 min avec ton portable avant de l'allumer si il était dans ton sac et que tu as marché 1h dehors sous la neige?!? :mouais::mouais:

Moi pas et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes...

Mais bon... Je peux comprendre le côté hystérique de recevoir son nouvel iMac  
Mais faut pas déconner non plus! Si il y a du gel sur la machine, alors là oui, attends un peu! Si non... Bah allume le, et il se réchauffera d'autant plus vite


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2010)

*Attention ! *
Ne pas brancher tout de suite un imac qui vient de passer de nombreuses heures dans la soute d'un avion, la température y est très basse. 
Le risque c'est en l'allumant (donc il chauffe), de la condensation se forme à l'intérieur de l'imac et la condensation (donc de l'humidité) à l'intérieur d'un ordinateur ce n'est pas bon du tout. 
Il faut le laisser se tempérer tranquillement, quand à la durer je ne sais pas trop, je dirai 1 à 2 heures.

Bien sur se balader en extérieur avec son macbook dans un sac adapté ne devrait pas poser ce genre de problème.


----------



## bolox (7 Janvier 2010)

Tout fonctionne normalement, pas de pixels morts, superbe machine !!! 

Ceci est mon premier poste depuis le 27 i7


----------



## sanakro (7 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> *Attention ! *
> Ne pas brancher tout de suite un imac qui vient de passer de nombreuses heures dans la soute d'un avion, la température y est très basse.
> Le risque c'est en l'allumant (donc il chauffe), de la condensation se forme à l'intérieur de l'imac et la condensation (donc de l'humidité) à l'intérieur d'un ordinateur ce n'est pas bon du tout.



D'un autre côté, on reçoit rarement nos précieux à la sortie de la soute, il s'écoule au minimum quelques heures avant que l'on ai l'occasion de les brancher


----------



## Toto777 (7 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous !! J'avais reçu mon imac le 18 décembre après vérification que l'écran n'était pas pété j'ai remis l'imac dans son carton pour attendre noel...puis j'ai craqué le 21 (je crois le samedi avant noel) en l'ouvrant et là : problème le blue touth la souris et le clavier ne marchait pas. Après plusieurs boot et une réinstalle de mac os j'ai appelé l'applestore qui m'a confirmé après plusieurs manip un pb et qu'il fallait renvoyer l'engin....dégouté après 2 semaines d'attente....puis le dimanche avant de rappeler le lundi matin pour le retour du poduit j'ai installé windows 7 (non sans problème à cause de l'écran noir, merci au blogdebenjamin pour la solution) et là surprise le clavier marchait !! j'ai donc rebooté sur l'OS et là tout a fonctionné...j'ai eu encore une fois un pb si je n'active pas la souris ou la clavier avant l'allumage mais tout marche !!! le bonheur !!! je suppose que la carte bluetouth ne n'est pas activée immadiatement et qu'elle n'a du coup pas été prise en charge par le système....voila tout ça pour dire que si vous avez un problème identique patientez avant de renvoyer l'imac !!!


----------



## scartman (8 Janvier 2010)

Salut 

Dite pour les personnes habitants en Belgique ==> Bruxelles, par quel site pouvons nous passer pour voir le statut de livraison?

Car moi s'est toujours "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur" et ce depuis 3jours!

Est-ce par UPS également pour la belgique?


----------



## Fredche (9 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Dite pour les personnes habitants en Belgique ==> Bruxelles, par quel site pouvons nous passer pour voir le statut de livraison?
> 
> ...



J'habite à Courcelles et lorsque j'ai enfin eu un TN UPS, bah en gros le Mac était déjà à Bruxelles, une nuit à attendre. Le lendemain matin, petite frayeur, il n'est pas en scan de départ. C'étaient les premières neiges en plus (et le bordel sur les routes qui va avec) ... mais j'ai téléphoné, il était bien parti et est finalement arrivé chez moi vers 15h30. 
Donc, normalement, une fois que tu as ton TN, ça devrait aller très vite. 

De mon côté, le i7 remplaçant est parti avec 2 jours de retard  et devrait arriver le 14 au plus tard (au lieu du 12). Et TNT vient rechercher le premier le ... 14 :hein:
Je vais donc téléphoner à Mr TNT, Bart de son petit nom, pour voir si on peut reculer l'enlèvement au vendredi 15. C'est plus à un jour près.


----------



## scartman (9 Janvier 2010)

Il fait marqué expédition acheminée! S'est normal? Enfin je veux dire je n'ai rien reçut.....

Fredche merci pour ta réponse, mais après combien de temps as-tu donc reçut ton numéro de tracking? et surtout où se trouve-t-il? 

Il à été noté comme expédié le 6Janvier, penses-tu que je devrai attendre jusqu'au 20? :mouais:

Encore merci ^^


----------



## sanakro (9 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Il fait marqué expédition acheminée! S'est normal? Enfin je veux dire je n'ai rien reçut.....



attention, expédition acheminée signifie expédition en cours, ne t'en fais pas !
s'il a été expédié le 6, il ne devrait pas tarder à arriver, moi 21,5 est parti le 6 également et je l'ai reçu hier, à voir selon le délai annoncé lors de ta commande !
tu as essayé de passer par le site US d'Apple pour avoir ton TN ?


----------



## scartman (9 Janvier 2010)

Ouff j'ai eu peur ^^

Alors effectivement j'avais oublié d'aller sur le site us pour le tracking...je me sent con surtout que je m'étais dit de ne pas oublier d'y penser lorsqu'il sera expédié!

J'ai 2 numéro: un via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r et l'autre via Syncreon....ces numéros sont exessivement long et j'ai pris le numéro qui m'interresse le plus (l'imac donc le Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r) et sur le site je ne vois pas comment voir le suivit....

Ensuite sur le site apple, il me disent qu'il devrait arriver le 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (et ca mérite encore plus de point d'exclamation je trouve!). S'est pas possible qu'il faille tant de temps pour un colis.... :S


----------



## chafpa (9 Janvier 2010)

Courage, il arriveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## scartman (9 Janvier 2010)

Donc il devrait arriver avant le 20 vous êtes d'accord avec moi? 

En fait grace à sanakro j'ai espoir qu'il arrive lundi ou mardi (vu que dans l'email que j'ai recu de apple il disaient ne pas livrer le samedi et dimanche...dommage dailleur ^^)


----------



## Fredche (9 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Ouff j'ai eu peur ^^
> 
> Alors effectivement j'avais oublié d'aller sur le site us pour le tracking...je me sent con surtout que je m'étais dit de ne pas oublier d'y penser lorsqu'il sera expédié!
> 
> ...




Tu as vérifié sur le site de _*KNS*_ en haut à droite ? 

Sinon pour les délais, ils sont larges sans doute parce que tu as un deuxième article avec le Mac et la commande doit être fusionnée aux Pays-Bas. Comme d'hab.

Dans mon cas, avec un casque pour mon iPhone, arrivée prévue le 22 ou 23 décembre, finalement, le 17. Pour toi, je tablerais plutôt sur mercredi ou jeudi. Lundi, mardi ça me paraît tôt. Mais bon, sait-on jamais ... 

De mon côté, pour le remplaçant, j'ai le TN UPS. Sur le store US, délai estimé de livraison le 11, sur le mail que j'ai reçu, c'est le 14 ... :mouais:

Et sur le site d'UPS :

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	09/01/2010	8:16	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
SHANGHAI, CN	09/01/2010	2:05	LECTURE AU DEPART 
09/01/2010	0:32	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	08/01/2010	16:29	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	08/01/2010	13:06	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	08/01/2010	22:12	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Avec un statut : 'Exception'... C'est à dire, évènement imprévu pouvant modifier la date programmée de livraison ... :hein:

Ils jouent avec mes nerfs ! Salos ! :casse:

Je verrais demain où ça en est ...


----------



## scartman (9 Janvier 2010)

yep j'ai essayé sur le site...résultat: "No entry was found for your KN Reference No.; please search again with another reference type."

Enfin j'espère que cela va bouger, demain je téléphone à apple car mon statut sur le site est toujours: "Numéro de suivi du transporteur En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"

Et "bientôt", avec un envoi de colis, on ne sait jamais ce que ca signifie ^^

Merci pour ta réponse...j'attendrais en tout cas j'esère vraiment pour lundi ou mardi....on verra ^^

Et courrage à toi aussi ^^


----------



## Fredche (9 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> yep j'ai essayé sur le site...résultat: "No entry was found for your KN Reference No.; please search again with another reference type."
> 
> Enfin j'espère que cela va bouger, demain je téléphone à apple car mon statut sur le site est toujours: "Numéro de suivi du transporteur En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"
> 
> ...



De rien et merci, en espérant que cela s'éclaircisse rapidement pour toi aussi 

Je vais essayer de ne pas regarder sur le site d'UPS (via mon iPhone) toutes les heures cette nuit en guettant l'arrivée à Cologne ... :modo: 

*EDIT* : Argh j'oubliais que c'était le bazar sur les aéroports allemands avec la neige :hosto:

*RE-EDIT* : J'ai une 2è fois lecture au départ de Shangaï, plus de 24h après la première ... Catastrouuuuph. Bon je vais dormir avec un calmant ou deux ... :bebe:


----------



## scartman (9 Janvier 2010)

Argh moi je ne peux pas m'en empêcher ^^ toutes les 2heures il faut que je sache si le statut d'envois a changer ou si j'ai reçu un email de leur part ^^

Et meme chose sur ce forum :rateau:


----------



## Fredche (10 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Argh moi je ne peux pas m'en empêcher ^^ toutes les 2heures il faut que je sache si le statut d'envois a changer ou si j'ai reçu un email de leur part ^^
> 
> Et meme chose sur ce forum :rateau:



J'ai réussi à ne pas regarder pendant la nuit 
Bon, il est arrivé le 10/01 8:08 heure locale, c'est à dire le 9 à 23h08 à Incheon en Corée du Sud. 
:sleep: Là quoi :


----------



## scartman (10 Janvier 2010)

Fredche a dit:


> J'ai réussi à ne pas regarder pendant la nuit


Chapeau 

Sinon on peux dire ques ces appareils font vraiment un beau voyage :rateau:

si toi aussi t'attend ton iMac tape dans tes mains....:rateau:


----------



## Fredche (10 Janvier 2010)

Ça se rapproche, arrivé à Cologne. :love:
Cette nuit, ça va être plus dur de pas regarder sur l'iPhone ...
Théoriquement, il devrait partir de Cologne et arriver cette nuit à Bruxelles et chez moi demain :style:
Mais bon, pas trop s'exciter.  En plus à la loterie écran jaune - écran blanc, que vais-je gagner ? :mouais:
Vais mettre un cierge moi, ce soir ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Je n'en peux plus ! 

Mon deuxième imac est arrivé vendredi 08 janvier. Pour rappel, le premier avait la jaunisse. 
Et bien le second à des fuites de lumière dans les coins inférieurs ! Super, moi qui voulais switcher... :mouais:

Lundi j'appelle Apple et je demande à être remboursé. Je garde mon vieux PC jusqu'à ce qu'Apple mette fin à toute cette série de problèmes sur les nouveaux imac. 
On verra si je switch ou non dans 6 mois, un an. 

Vraiment très déçu !


----------



## scartman (10 Janvier 2010)

Fredche courrage ^^

Fox-Hound erf!!!! je suis dans le même cas que toi, enfin je switche quoi....mon premier devrai bientot arriver....je prie pour ne pas avoir tous ces problème :s Mais vu le hasard qui attaque, j'essayerais quand même d'en avoir un une troisième fois...ne dit-on pas "la 3ème s'est la bonne" ? :rateau:

Si j'appelle le store demain, vous pensez qu'il sauront m'aider sur mon suivit de colis ou bien il vont m'envoyer pêtre?


----------



## Fredche (11 Janvier 2010)

Fox-Hound a dit:


> Je n'en peux plus !
> 
> Mon deuxième imac est arrivé vendredi 08 janvier. Pour rappel, le premier avait la jaunisse.
> Et bien le second à des fuites de lumière dans les coins inférieurs ! Super, moi qui voulais switcher... :mouais:
> ...



Désolé pour toi. 
Si par fuites de lumière, tu veux dire coins qui virent vers le blanc sur fond noir, bah j'ai ça aussi quand je suis proche de l'écran. L'angle de vision que l'on a avec le dessus de l'écran et le dessous n'est pas le même. Si j'incline la dalle et que je m'eloigne un peu. Ca s'estompe, voire ça disparaît. Faudrait que vérifie ça ce soir quand je rentre. 
Et sur le premier, tu n'avais pas ça ?

En cas de problème avec mon deuxième, je testerai un troisième quand même. Je ferai de mon nez pour la date de validité de l'Applecare par contre.

De toute façon, dans le pire des cas je pense qu'il ne faudra plus attendre 6 mois pour la revB.



scartman a dit:


> Fredche courrage ^^
> 
> Fox-Hound erf!!!! je suis dans le même cas que toi, enfin je switche quoi....mon premier devrai bientot arriver....je prie pour ne pas avoir tous ces problème :s Mais vu le hasard qui attaque, j'essayerais quand même d'en avoir un une troisième fois...ne dit-on pas "la 3ème s'est la bonne" ? :rateau:
> 
> Si j'appelle le store demain, vous pensez qu'il sauront m'aider sur mon suivit de colis ou bien il vont m'envoyer pêtre?



Ils ne t'enverront pas sur les roses mais ils ne sauront peut-être pas t'en dire beaucoup plus que : il est parti et livraison toujours prévue le 20...
Faut tenter le coup de toute façon. 


Pour ce qui est de mon cas  cette nuit comme prévu, IMac arrivé a Bruxelles ET reparti ce matin pour livraison :love:
Je rentre vers 20h30. Je refait une tite prière pour qu'il soit nickel ...


----------



## scartman (11 Janvier 2010)

Ah!!! j'espère pour toi que celui-ci est le bon 

En effet je vais téléphoner car statut n'as pas changer....Et puis j'estime qu'au prix qu'on paye, on a droit a autre chose que "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"!

Allez il te reste encore quelques heures à attendre ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------

Et bien voila je suis dégouté!

Je vient de téléphoner a l'apple store, j'explique le cas et celui-ci me dit que tant que le colis n'est pas arrivé en France il ne peuvent rien. Lorsque je lui demande combien de temps cela peut prendre il me dit qu'il devrait arriver le 15 en France et s'est seulement à partir de ce moment la que j'aurrais le suivit détaillé.....

Super ca s'annonce très bien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Bon, finalement je vais tenter un 3ème imac. 

@Fredche : mon 1er imac n'avait aucune fuite de lumière, avec un fond noir je n'avais aucune zone plus clair. En allumant le nouveau ça m'a sauté aux yeux, en plus dans les deux coins inférieurs de l'écran. 

Décidément cette dalle connait beaucoup de problèmes.


----------



## Fredche (11 Janvier 2010)

Bon, voilà, 2è IMac arrivé cet aprem. Je viens de rentrer.

Allumé, transfert de données et ... Eh bien pas de bol, avec bêtement une page internet blanche (celle d'Apple tant qu'à faire ...) Blanc en haut, jaunâtre en bas  ... mais uniforme sur tout le bas.

Sauf qu'avec 3 IMacs (20"+2x27") côte à côte, mes yeux en prennent un coup là 
A force de regarder, je ne vois plus rien ...

TNT vient chercher le premier jeudi, ça me laisse un peu de temps pour faire des comparaisons... 

Sur ce je vais m'écrouler, suis mouru (et aveugle  )

*EDIT* : C'est qu'on s'y ferait vite à la surface de 3 écrans  mais bon pas trop l'utilité quand même ...


----------



## chafpa (11 Janvier 2010)

Fredche a dit:


> Sauf qu'avec 3 IMacs (20"+2x27") côte à côte, mes yeux en prennent un coup là
> A force de regarder, je ne vois plus rien ...
> 
> TNT vient chercher le premier jeudi, ça me laisse un peu de temps pour faire des comparaisons...
> ...


Ma bonne étoile a bien fait de me conseiller le 21,5" il y a un mois maintenant 

Je plains sérieusement tous les possesseurs de I5 et I7 qui se retrouvent avec ces problèmes. Je prendrai un écran plus grand quand vous aurez bien essuyez les  plâtres, pauvres de vous


----------



## scartman (12 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de recevoir mon numéro de suivit....je suis bien embeté car lorsque je vais sur le site d'UPS il m'indique encore une fois un numéro inconnu! Et meme sur le site de KNS....

aller maintenant que j'ai ce numéro de suivit je pense que je ne devrait plus attendre bien longtemps hein? 2 ou 3 jours à tout casser?


----------



## sanakro (12 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Ma bonne étoile a bien fait de me conseiller le 21,5" il y a un mois maintenant
> 
> Je plains sérieusement tous les possesseurs de I5 et I7 qui se retrouvent avec ces problèmes. Je prendrai un écran plus grand quand vous aurez bien essuyez les  plâtres, pauvres de vous



salut à toi !
j'ai moi aussi opté pour le 21,5 (mais juste parceque le 27" me paraissait "trop grand", surtout venant d'un macbook 13"). Bref, je l'ai reçu vendredi, et je me rends compte d'un truc : quand la luminosité est faible, l'éclairage "scintille" légèrement est ce que ça te fait la même chose ? 
ça le fait surtout quand il baisse la luminosité avant d'entrer en veille, ou quand je la mets presque au minimum (pour reposer un peu les yeux, quand même). En soit, c'est pas hyper dérangeant dans le sens où c'est assez peu visible, mais je me demande si ça "n'accélère" pas le vieillissement /: 

si quelqu'un a une réponse a me proposer
(et dans le cas où il faudrait procéder à un échange, est-il possible de le faire directement en AppleStore physique sachant que je l'ai commandé en ligne ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------




scartman a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon numéro de suivit....je suis bien embeté car lorsque je vais sur le site d'UPS il m'indique encore une fois un numéro inconnu! Et meme sur le site de KNS....
> 
> aller maintenant que j'ai ce numéro de suivit je pense que je ne devrait plus attendre bien longtemps hein? 2 ou 3 jours à tout casser?



quand tu reçois le numéro de suivi, il faut généralement patienter un peu avant de pouvoir y accéder (;


----------



## clochelune (12 Janvier 2010)

sanakro a dit:


> salut à toi !
> j'ai moi aussi opté pour le 21,5 (mais juste parceque le 27" me paraissait "trop grand", surtout venant d'un macbook 13"). Bref, je l'ai reçu vendredi, et je me rends compte d'un truc : quand la luminosité est faible, l'éclairage "scintille" légèrement est ce que ça te fait la même chose ?
> ça le fait surtout quand il baisse la luminosité avant d'entrer en veille, ou quand je la mets presque au minimum (pour reposer un peu les yeux, quand même). En soit, c'est pas hyper dérangeant dans le sens où c'est assez peu visible, mais je me demande si ça "n'accélère" pas le vieillissement /:
> 
> ...


----------



## scartman (12 Janvier 2010)

Bon et bien le mien devrais normalement arriver demain  je saute presque de joie...je le ferai si je n'entendais plus parler de ces problèmes :s

Bonne nuit a tous, la mienne sera grandiose :rateau:


----------



## clochelune (12 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Bon et bien le mien devrais normalement arriver demain  je saute presque de joie...je le ferai si je n'entendais plus parler de ces problèmes :s
> 
> Bonne nuit a tous, la mienne sera grandiose :rateau:



alors demain, un nouveau fil pour nous raconter tout ça ;-)
on l'attend avec toi!!
allez, tâche de bien dormir tout de même!!


----------



## mingjaune (12 Janvier 2010)

mon imac core i5,4go, est toujours en commande .Commandé le 30 novembre.
Mon apr à reçus des stockes d'imac cto,donc j'espère que le mien est dans les commandes.
je vous tient au courant.


----------



## sanakro (12 Janvier 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> toi aussi tout comme moi! je viens d'un MacBook 13 donc j'ai aussi opté pour le 21.5 pouces l'iMac 27 me paraissant trop grand et on s'y habitue, je pense que plus tard de prendrai un iMac 27 (enfin dans quelques années, ou autre chose mais un écran plus grand)
> 
> en revanche je n'ai rien remarqué sur mon iMac 21.5, pas de scintillement, de lumière blanche, jaunissement ni grattement de DD... bref, nickel (juste les reflets de l'écran que je trouve gênants par moment, surtout pour regarder une vidéo)



bienvenue au club 
sinon, pour l'histoire de scintillement, c'est vraiment faible, d'où mon hésitation à contacter Apple et vraiment sur les faibles luminosités (quelle idée de mettre des dalles aussi éclairées !^^)
bref, je vais attendre encore un peu je pense, puis je verrais !

pour le 27, c'est vrai que quand j'ai sorti le 21,5 du carton, il m'a paru énorme, et puis maintenant je m'y suis fait, donc peut-être que j'achèterais aussi un 27 d'ici un peu de temps quand même


----------



## scartman (12 Janvier 2010)

J'ai peur! :mouais:

Voila ce qu'il y a sur le site ups: 
"Date de livraison programmée :13/01/2010"et 

"EINDHOVEN, BEST, 				  	              	            		     NL 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            12/01/2010 	           	 	           	           	            21:00 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	                     	                            				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            12/01/2010 	           	 	           	           	            17:45 	           	 	           	          LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 	          	        				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	            		     NL 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            12/01/2010 	           	 	           	           	            10:09 	           	 	           	          INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 	          	        				 				  	          
S'est bon alors vous pensez? ^^


----------



## sanakro (12 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> J'ai peur! :mouais:
> 
> Voila ce qu'il y a sur le site ups:
> "Date de livraison programmée :13/01/2010"et
> ...



Eindhoven à 21h, à ta place, je n'y croirais pas trop, au moins pour ne pas risquer d'être déçu (;
après, chaque fois que j'ai eu des livraisons par UPS, les dates annoncées ont toujours été bonnes ! mais tables plutôt sur jeudi je pense


----------



## scartman (12 Janvier 2010)

sanakro tu m'as encore plus fait flipper ^^

je viens d'aller voir et maintenant s'est "BRUSSELS, 				  	              	            		     BE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            12/01/2010 	           	 	           	           	            22:30 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	                     	                            				 				  	          "

J'y crois j'y crois ^^


----------



## sanakro (12 Janvier 2010)

évidemment, avant de te répondre, j'aurai dû te demander à quel endroit (ville/pays) tu te fais livrer ^^.
l'acheminement durant la nuit est assez efficace, le mien est passé d'un bled au nord de l'allemagne à chez moi (sud de paris) pendant la nuit 

je te souhaite de l'avoir effectivement demain, et si la date de livraison est toujours la même sur UPS, ne te fais pas de soucis (;

bon déballage !


----------



## scartman (13 Janvier 2010)

J'habit bruxelles 

Alors je suis super heureux car la date n'a pas encore changée et donc j'espère être livrer aujourd'hui....quoi l'heure de mon message est tardif? j'arrive tout simplement pas a dormir....journée mouvementée...s'est con car je vais être crevé a la reception de la bebete ^^

Sinon j'ai toujours rouspeté aux livraisons que l'on nous fait lorsque je commande....en effet je suis TOUJOURS livré le matin...et cette fois-ci je trouverais ca tout bonnement génial que celui-ci obéisse à cette règle ^^

Aller je l'attend de pied ferme ^^


----------



## sanakro (13 Janvier 2010)

haha je sais ce que c'est, j'ai eu pas mal d'insomnies aussi ^^
en effet, si tu habites Bruxelles, il va bientôt passer à "livraison en cours"

par contre, moi j'ai toujours été livré en fin de journée, la dernière n'échappant pas à la règle


----------



## scartman (13 Janvier 2010)

Et voila je suis déjà reveillé! Incroyable, je suis pourtant habituellement un vrai dormeur! 

Et le statut est passé (selon l'historique ups) "en cours de livraison" a 6:52. Je m'attend donc a le recevoir bientot 

Aller aller il me tarde!


----------



## Fredche (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut tout le monde,

Scartman, alors j'avais pas dit mercredi ou jeudi ?  effectivement tu devrais le recevoir aujourd'hui. Alors, pour te rassurer un peu plus, même si il ne passe pas en : 'En cours de livraison', ne t'inquiète pas trop, j'ai eu le coup en décembre et en fait il était bien parti. Je l'ai reçu dans la journée.  Mais j'ai quand même téléphoner chez ups pour être sûr. En plus c'était le jour des premières neiges, j'ai un peu flippé quand même ... Ah au fait il neige aussi aujourd'hui et puis ils annoncent pluie verglaçante aussi ... Bon d'accord je me tais. 

De mon côté, 2è écran jaune mais la zone est légèrement différente, enfin bref ça m'arrange pas ...

Je commence à bosser à 14h aujourd'hui, je vais en profiter pour aller faire un ptit tour à City2, voir les 27" à la Fnac, Mediamarkt et MacLine. Et puis je vais jeter un oeil à toutes les dalles que je croise tant que j'y suis...

Le premier repart demain avec Msieur TNT et vendredi appel à Msieur napple : 'bonjouuur, s'possible un 3è nimac ? Meurci' ... 'Euh un blanc si possible pas un jaune' :mouais:


----------



## clochelune (13 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Et voila je suis déjà reveillé! Incroyable, je suis pourtant habituellement un vrai dormeur!
> 
> Et le statut est passé (selon l'historique ups) "en cours de livraison" a 6:52. Je m'attend donc a le recevoir bientot
> 
> Aller aller il me tarde!



on attend ;-) levée à 5h30 pour attendre avec toi!!
j'espère lire tes impressions

nous on a été le chercher
car attendre les livraisons, ça me met toujours dans de tels états!
je préfère éviter


----------



## scartman (13 Janvier 2010)

Fredche le plus """marrant"" dans tout cela s'est que la ou est mon pc actuellement je suis juste à coté de la fenêtre, et j'ai donc une belle vue sur les rues...Et ca m'a tué quand j'ai vu qu'il neigeait! :rateau:

Je me suis dit "comme par hasard" mais j'espere être dans les première livraison, ainsi même la neige n'en viendra pas à bout ^^

clochelune eheh j'en aurai des impressions à donner! rien qu'a city2 la semaine passé je me suis retrouver à essayer les mac de la fnac!

Allons il faut que je me calme ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------

Si je téléphone a ups il pourront me donner une fourchette d'heure?


----------



## Fredche (13 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Fredche le plus """marrant"" dans tout cela s'est que la ou est mon pc actuellement je suis juste à coté de la fenêtre, et j'ai donc une belle vue sur les rues...Et ca m'a tué quand j'ai vu qu'il neigeait! :rateau:
> 
> Je me suis dit "comme par hasard" mais j'espere être dans les première livraison, ainsi même la neige n'en viendra pas à bout ^^
> 
> ...




La neige a pas l'air de tenir de trop, tout roule, ça devrait aller 

Je pense pas qu'ils puissent te donner une fourchette chez ups, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien ... Donc pourquoi pas. 

Tiens, toi qui est passé à la fnac de city2, t'as remarqué des problème sur les écrans ? Si il y avait des 27" bien sûr.  

Moi suis en route pour Bruxelles, je serai à City2 vers 11h45, je vais faire un ptit tour des 27" que je trouve. 

*edit* : ah ouaih, je dois pas oublier d'être au boulot pour 14h ...


----------



## scartman (13 Janvier 2010)

J'ai vu deux 27 au petit apple store sur rue neuve il y a quelque jours et j'ai regardé mais rien vu comme problème....ceux de city2 j'y ai pas vraiment fait attention 

Il est toujours pas la....ca m'étonne....enfin par apport à l'accoutumée ^^

Tiens nous au courant pour ceux du City2 ^^ Ca ne devrait pas être dur a voir quand on y pense....en effet ils ont tous snow léopard en fond d'écran....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

Toujours pas là  je vais déprimer :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------

Je ne trouve pas le numéro de téléphone pour UPS en belgique.....il ne se trouve qu'en France?


----------



## duvud67 (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, Pour mon i5 de base commandé sur l'applestore

Commandé le 31/12/2009
Expédition prévue le 15/01/2010 expédié aujourd'hui le 13/01/2010
inititialement prévu en livraison le 19/01/2010
Mais mise a jour pour livraison le 15/01/2010

C'est cool quelque jours en avance ;-)


----------



## clochelune (13 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> J'ai vu deux 27 au petit apple store sur rue neuve il y a quelque jours et j'ai regardé mais rien vu comme problème....ceux de city2 j'y ai pas vraiment fait attention
> 
> Il est toujours pas la....ca m'étonne....enfin par apport à l'accoutumée ^^
> 
> ...



il est 16h15 là, plus de message! est-il arrivé ?


----------



## scartman (13 Janvier 2010)

eheheheh t'as tout compris!!!!!  Je l'ai déballé...avant j'avais un portable 17" relié a un ecran de 21"...s'etais sympas à utiliser...Là j'ai déballé (comme un gamin soit-dit en passant ^^) et lorsque j'ai posé sur le bureau...Waouw!!!!

J'attend qu'il se réchauffe un peux, je vais l'allumer dans quelques minutes....je vous dit quoi ce soir car je sent que je vais être chargé mais en tout cas WAW!!!! s'est vraiment une belle bête 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h24 ----------

Et voila je suis en plein dessus  Alors super grosse frayeur au démarrage....en effet j'ai cru voir de la jaunisse en bas...mais lorsqu'il étais bien chaud comme maintenant, et bien après test, il n'y a aucun pixel mort, s'est silencieux, tout roule et tout et tout s'est nickel 

Je suis en train de tatonnner tout ca, j'importe mes musiques et les films et series....s'est tout bonnement génial ^^


----------



## clochelune (13 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> eheheheh t'as tout compris!!!!!  Je l'ai déballé...avant j'avais un portable 17" relié a un ecran de 21"...s'etais sympas à utiliser...Là j'ai déballé (comme un gamin soit-dit en passant ^^) et lorsque j'ai posé sur le bureau...Waouw!!!!
> 
> J'attend qu'il se réchauffe un peux, je vais l'allumer dans quelques minutes....je vous dit quoi ce soir car je sent que je vais être chargé mais en tout cas WAW!!!! s'est vraiment une belle bête
> 
> ...




eh eh on sait tous ce que c'est ici! ne te voyant plus poster, facile à deviner ;-)
super, l'iMac est nickel, et un bel écran 27, du bonheur pour toi!!
profite à fond au vu de ton attente ;-)

santé à ton iMac ;-) qu'il reste tout pimpant et n'attrape pas la jaunisse


----------



## Fredche (13 Janvier 2010)

scartman a dit:


> eheheheh t'as tout compris!!!!!  Je l'ai déballé...avant j'avais un portable 17" relié a un ecran de 21"...s'etais sympas à utiliser...Là j'ai déballé (comme un gamin soit-dit en passant ^^) et lorsque j'ai posé sur le bureau...Waouw!!!!
> 
> J'attend qu'il se réchauffe un peux, je vais l'allumer dans quelques minutes....je vous dit quoi ce soir car je sent que je vais être chargé mais en tout cas WAW!!!! s'est vraiment une belle bête
> 
> ...







Très content pour toi, comme tout à l'air de rouler, y a plus qu'à profiter 

Oublie pas de dormir cette nuit 

EDIT : Eh moi je suis occupé de remballer le premier pour TNT demain, non sans un petit pincement au coeur ... :rose:


----------



## mingjaune (13 Janvier 2010)

Ma commande d'imac chez un apr, doit peut être arriver demain.
je vous tient au courant,et je posterais photo si le montres est là.


----------



## Fredche (13 Janvier 2010)

mingjaune a dit:


> Ma commande d'imac chez un apr, doit peut être arriver demain.
> je vous tient au courant,et je posterais photo si le montres est là.



Croisons les doigts pour toi 
Ça commence donc à se débloquer du côté des APR, c'est bon signe pour beaucoup. Courage à ceux qui attendent encore (et toujours) leur joujou.


----------



## npoizot (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai une petite question. Y-t-il un moyen d'envoyer un mail au service commande d'Apple pour comprendre ou indiquer son désaccord.
Je passe ma commande le 08/01/10 avec 1 semaine de délai indiqué, plus expédition livraison estimée au 25/01/10
1 semaine après, le délai d'expédition passe à 2 semaines, on efface ma première semaine semble-t-il et avec l'expédition on m'annonce maintenance un délai de livraison au 09/02/10

Il semble que le modèle de commande d'Apple se rapproche plus du modèle Cdiscount (en gros on ment au client) qu'au modèle Amazon (en donnant un délai et en livrant plus tot).

Quel interet? J'avoue que je switche mais là globalement ca sent la perte de confiance...


----------



## nameless noise (15 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

J'ai commandé exactement le même jour que toi un iMac Quad Core i5 avec un délais d'une semaine également, et j'ai reçu le mail expliquant un retard aujourd'hui. La date de livraison estimée est passé du 20-21 janvier au 4 février. Cependant, le mail explique ceci :



> La demande pour le produit que vous avez commandé a dépassé nos prévisions. Nous l'enverrons dès que possible, mais ne pourrons vous livrer dans les délais prévus initialement. Votre commande sera expédiée dans les 7 jours ouvrables.
> Veuillez noter que la disponibilité des produits étant susceptible de changer rapidement, il est possible que votre commande vous soit expédiée plus tôt que prévu.


Donc si je comprends bien, on peut espérer que les nouvelles dates de livraison et d'expédition soient des dates "dans le pire des cas" et que l'on sera livré avant.

A+


----------



## Fredche (15 Janvier 2010)

npoizot a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une petite question. Y-t-il un moyen d'envoyer un mail au service commande d'Apple pour comprendre ou indiquer son désaccord.
> Je passe ma commande le 08/01/10 avec 1 semaine de délai indiqué, plus expédition livraison estimée au 25/01/10
> ...



Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse envoyer un mail, il faut téléphoner.

Honnêtement, ce n'est pas très (trop) fréquent, j'ai reçu le premier avec 5 jours d'avance, le 2è, 1 jour d'avance malgré qu'annoncé 2 jours en retard ... 

Si tu relis le topic depuis le début (je sais ça fait long  ), tu verras qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de personnes dans ce cas (sur ce forum en tout cas), pour la plupart, nous étions prévenu de délais relativement longs. Malheureusement les changements de dates arrivent quand même... Et on est d'accord, c'est pas agréable  
Mais tu peux le faire savoir en leur téléphonant, disant que tu es switcheur et que pour un premier essai chez eux, ça s'engage mal, tu peux peut-être espérer un geste commercial. 

Auraient-ils un (nouveau) problème sur les lignes de productions ? Sont-ils en attente de nouvelles dalles 27" qui ne tirent plus vers le jaune ? :bebe:



nameless noise a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai commandé exactement le même jour que toi un iMac Quad Core i5 avec un délais d'une semaine également, et j'ai reçu le mail expliquant un retard aujourd'hui. La date de livraison estimée est passé du 20-21 janvier au 4 février. Cependant, le mail explique ceci :
> 
> ...


Oui, elles sont prévues 'larges'... c'était le cas la première aussi fois normalement. Un nouveau recul n'est jamais impossible, mais peu probable. Et cela voudrait sans doute dire qu'il y a un problème (sérieux) quelque part. Je dramatise là, j'arrête, je voudrais pas porter la poisse :casse:

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est pourquoi commencent-ils à livrer les APR si ils n'arrivent plus à suivre pour les commandes de l'Apple Store ? ... Bon les APR ne reçoivent peut-être quasi rien en fait  ... Ce serait bien d'avoir quelques retours sur la situation de tous ces revendeurs.

Ce qui est presque sûr, c'est qu'ils ne s'attendaient sans doute pas à ce que cet IMac marche aussi bien. En plus avec les problèmes sur certaines machines, faut en sortir d'autres pour les clients en attente d'un 2è (ou 3è ) , faut suivre aussi !

Et voilà que moi, j'attends le mail de confirmation pour un troisième en remplacement du deuxième :sleep:


----------



## npoizot (16 Janvier 2010)

Fredche a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse envoyer un mail, il faut téléphoner.
> 
> 
> Et voilà que moi, j'attends le mail de confirmation pour un troisième en remplacement du deuxième :sleep:



Sérieux t'en es au 3ieme... je me demande si frnachement c'est une bonne idée cet achat...
Effectivement je vais les appeler pour leur faire savoir que suivant les différents forums, ca me saoule de prendre ce genre de risque...
C'est quand meme fort au lieu d'honorer les commandes dans l'ordre, t'as l'impression qu'ils ont fait un bloc d'une semaine pour recalculer leur délai de livraison... c'est quand meme du grand n'importe quoi...
Encore heureux qu'ils ne prelevent pas l'argent tout de suite, sinon on pourrait appeler ca de l'escroquerie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h03 ----------




nameless noise a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai commandé exactement le même jour que toi un iMac Quad Core i5 avec un délais d'une semaine également, et j'ai reçu le mail expliquant un retard aujourd'hui. La date de livraison estimée est passé du 20-21 janvier au 4 février. Cependant, le mail explique ceci :
> 
> ...



J'ai recu très exactement ce meme mail... Faut croire qu'ils font leur commande de matos par paquet d'une semaine... C'est bien ridicule ce fonctionnement je trouve...


----------



## oligo (16 Janvier 2010)

Bah sincèrement, alors annule ta commande et arrête de pleurer ici 
Parce que si c'est pour dire "j'ai commandé mon iMac hier, et il y s'passe rien, Apple c'est des gros cons, y font trop chier, je suis pas le centre du monde... "
Bah je trouve pas ça très constructif! 

Enfin, c'est mon avis!


----------



## damien51 (16 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Bah sincèrement, alors annule ta commande et arrête de pleurer ici
> Parce que si c'est pour dire "j'ai commandé mon iMac hier, et il y s'passe rien, Apple c'est des gros cons, y font trop chier, je suis pas le centre du monde... "
> Bah je trouve pas ça très constructif!
> 
> Enfin, c'est mon avis!



Moi je l'ai commandé le 14, j'ai ca : 
Délai estimé d'expédition: 28 Jan, 2010 						 						 							 								
Délai estimé de livraison: 03 Fev, 2010 							 							 						 					

je commencerai à râler apres le 03/02.

de toute façons, je suis vacciné, l'année dernière j'avais commandé un mbp17 lors de sa sortie, j'ai attendu plus d'un mois pour l'avoir.

Concernant les gens qui savent mieux qu'apple comment ils doivent gerer leurs stock de composants, je vous propose de postuler chez eux au service logistique.

Franchement, il vaut mieux patienter un peu et avoir un mac sans probleme.


----------



## npoizot (16 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Bah sincèrement, alors annule ta commande et arrête de pleurer ici
> Parce que si c'est pour dire "j'ai commandé mon iMac hier, et il y s'passe rien, Apple c'est des gros cons, y font trop chier, je suis pas le centre du monde... "
> Bah je trouve pas ça très constructif!
> 
> Enfin, c'est mon avis!




Ha mince j'ai pas le droit de m'exprimer... Ha au temps pour moi?!


----------



## oligo (16 Janvier 2010)

s'exprimer est une chose, venir pleurer sans que ça n'amène rien au débat et à la discussion en est une autre 

Je dis juste que ton message n'était pas constructif, et, à MON sens, infondé! Si ça faisait 1 mois que tu attendais cet iMac, je comprendrais. Mais là, ça fait à peine une semaine que tu l'as commandé 

Il y a des gens ici qui l'ont commandé il y a plus d'un mois et qui l'attendent toujours


----------



## npoizot (16 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> s'exprimer est une chose, venir pleurer sans que ça n'amène rien au débat et à la discussion en est une autre
> 
> Je dis juste que ton message n'était pas constructif, et, à MON sens, infondé! Si ça faisait 1 mois que tu attendais cet iMac, je comprendrais. Mais là, ça fait à peine une semaine que tu l'as commandé
> 
> Il y a des gens ici qui l'ont commandé il y a plus d'un mois et qui l'attendent toujours



hummm lis mon autre message et indique moi la cohérence dans le système de délai de livraison et fabrication... si tu arrives à m'expliquer la cohérence pas de problème je l'accepterai...

Maintenant ce que je dis c'est que j'ai toujours eu plus de respect pour les systemes de delais à la Amazon qui t'annonce un délai grand max et te livre avant que les systemes à la cdiscount qui font le contraire...

Ca n'est pas ton cas toi?


----------



## mingjaune (16 Janvier 2010)

j'ai reçus hier mon imac ,très belle machine.Aucun problème.
je posterais photo du monstre très prochainement,bonne chance pour les autres commandes.


----------



## damien51 (16 Janvier 2010)

npoizot a dit:


> hummm lis mon autre message et indique moi la cohérence dans le système de délai de livraison et fabrication... si tu arrives à m'expliquer la cohérence pas de problème je l'accepterai...
> 
> Maintenant ce que je dis c'est que j'ai toujours eu plus de respect pour les systemes de delais à la Amazon qui t'annonce un délai grand max et te livre avant que les systemes à la cdiscount qui font le contraire...
> 
> Ca n'est pas ton cas toi?



C'est le cas en général avec apple, apres rien ne dit que tu ne seras pas livré 2 semaines apres ta commande.
Si ca tombe ils ont juste decider de changer de fournisseur de dale lcd, pour ma part (utilisation non professionel) je ne suis pas à une semaine pret si le produit livré est sans defaut.

enfin ca m'empeche pas d'etre aussi impatient que toi, j'ai vecu la meme chose l'année derniere (1 mois de retard), je les ai appelé pour me plaindre et ai eu un geste commerciale.


----------



## npoizot (16 Janvier 2010)

damien51 a dit:


> C'est le cas en général avec apple, apres rien ne dit que tu ne seras pas livré 2 semaines apres ta commande.
> Si ca tombe ils ont juste decider de changer de fournisseur de dale lcd, pour ma part (utilisation non professionel) je ne suis pas à une semaine pret si le produit livré est sans defaut.
> 
> enfin ca m'empeche pas d'etre aussi impatient que toi, j'ai vecu la meme chose l'année derniere (1 mois de retard), je les ai appelé pour me plaindre et ai eu un geste commerciale.



Yep une amie applienne convaincue m'indique qu'il est possible que l'imac ait été fabriqué. Ca collerait puisqu'il s'est passé 1 semaine entre ma commande et le changement de date mais qu'il n'ait pas passé les tests de sortie de chaine.
Comme on est au moins 2 dans ce cas, à avoir passé la commande le meme jour, et a avoir subi le meme changement, je vais attendre de voir ce qui va se passer avec la commande de l'autre membre...


----------



## nameless noise (16 Janvier 2010)

Pas de soucis, je te tiens au courant ici-même.

Cela dit, il faut quand même prendre en compte que j'ai commandé un i5 et non un i7, ça va peut être jouer par la suite.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Janvier 2010)

npoizot a dit:


> Yep une amie applienne convaincue m'indique qu'il est possible que l'imac ait été fabriqué. Ca collerait puisqu'il s'est passé 1 semaine entre ma commande et le changement de date mais qu'il n'ait pas passé les tests de sortie de chaine.
> Comme on est au moins 2 dans ce cas, à avoir passé la commande le meme jour, et a avoir subi le meme changement, je vais attendre de voir ce qui va se passer avec la commande de l'autre membre...


C'est le modèle de base que tu as commandé ?


----------



## npoizot (17 Janvier 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est le modèle de base que tu as commandé ?



non quitte à passer par le configurateur, j'ai pris l'i7 en version 2.8 et booster la mémoire à 8 gig


----------



## roadkiller (18 Janvier 2010)

Je me joint à la liste d'attente ^^

Commande acceptée ce matin pour un Core I5 de base, expédition prévue le 1er février pour une réception prévue le 3 février ! Je croise les doigts pour qu'ils tiennent leurs délais maintenant ! 


D'autre part, vu la durée entre l'expédition et la réception, le mien viendra probablement d'Europe et non de Chine... 


@+ dans l'minibus !


----------



## npoizot (18 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Je me joint à la liste d'attente ^^
> 
> Commande acceptée ce matin pour un Core I5 de base, expédition prévue le 1er février pour une réception prévue le 3 février ! Je croise les doigts pour qu'ils tiennent leurs délais maintenant !
> 
> ...




Effectivement très intéressant...


----------



## spycker (19 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Je me joint à la liste d'attente ^^
> 
> Commande acceptée ce matin pour un Core I5 de base, expédition prévue le 1er février pour une réception prévue le 3 février ! Je croise les doigts pour qu'ils tiennent leurs délais maintenant !
> 
> ...



pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 16/01/10 et voilà ce que me dit apple:

Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 01 Fev, 2010. 
Délai estimé de livraison: 10 Fev, 2010.

mon livreur vient peut être en pirogue....  :mouais:


----------



## roadkiller (19 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> pour ma part, j'ai commandé le 16/01/10 et voilà ce que me dit apple:
> 
> Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 01 Fev, 2010.
> Délai estimé de livraison: 10 Fev, 2010.
> ...



AMHA vu la durée de livraison il viendra vraisemblablement de Chine par bateau (pour avoir déjà commandé un Reflex à Hong Kong je sais que c'est ce genre de délais)...

Pas de bol ...


----------



## bounty1342 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ne croyais pas les délais annoncés !!!

Commandé le 31/12/2009.
En combien de temps sera traitée ma commande?	
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 22 Jan, 2010. 
Délai estimé de livraison: 28 Jan, 2010.


*Pas encore expédiée* 
Délai estimé d'expédition: 12 Fev, 2010 					 						 							
Délai estimé de livraison: 23 Fev, 2010 						 					



Le gars au téléphone à été des plus odieux. 
Soit disant : il y a trop de demande, lorsque je demande si c'est relatif au problème sur le modelé, il me répond qu'il fait sont travail et qu'on lui dit de dire que c'est un problème du nombre de demande !
J'y fais remarquer que le status sur l'apple store est passé de 2 semaines à 1 semaine puis 2 pour finir à 3 semaines. Hors ma commande datant de 3 semaines, à un delai estimé d'encore 3 semaines !!! 

Comment se fait il que ma commande soit traité comme un nouvelle commande sur le store ? J'y ai demandé si changer des option permettrais d'accéléré le processus. Réponse négative.

Seul la question sur la possibilité d'annulé ma commande, à été positive... 

Je suis vraiment déçu, pas d'excuse, pas de geste commercial, vraiment un beau cadeau d'anniversaire ! Merci Apple !


----------



## oligo (23 Janvier 2010)

En même temps, si les chaînes de production sont arrêtées, tu pourras hurler comme un fou contre le monde entier, ça ne changera rien!:rateau:
 Sûrement qu'ils sont entrain de trouver la solution des mauvais écrans, et que finalement, tu attendra 3 semaines de plus, mais tu auras un iMac de meilleure qualité! 
Donc voilà!


----------



## spycker (24 Janvier 2010)

on est plus a une semaine près...


----------



## npoizot (26 Janvier 2010)

Hello tous je résumé ma situation et je maintiens ma commande...
Juste histoire de prouver par A+B qu'Apple s'éloigne de son image de marque si pure et noble, telle que j'ai pu l'entendre à droite et à gauche...

1) Commande le 08/01/10, exp le 15/1/10, livraison le 25/01/10
2) le 15/1/10, changement : Exp le 29/01/10, livraison le 09/2/10
3) aujourdh'ui 26/1/10, changement : Exp le 09/2/10, livraison le 18/2/10

Alors je reprends mon argumentaire, à quel moment on a le droit de considérer que la Pomme omet de nous dire quelque chose...

Pour résumer je passe par le configurateur pour un i7 cadencé à 2.8, avec 8 gigas de ram...
L'aurais-je un jour? C'est pas prouvé, mais en attendant j'ai décidé de maintenir ma commande et de partager sur mes différents réseaux l'avancement... J'appelle ca de la contre pub mais avouez que c'est un peu mérité...


----------



## nameless noise (26 Janvier 2010)

Hello !

Je les ai appelé cet après-midi pour me faire certifier qu'il sera bien envoyé ce vendredi 29, le mec est pratiquement sur de cette date et m'accorde même un geste commercial.
Une heure après, je reçois le même mail concernant un retard, avec les mêmes dates que toi npoizot.

J'ai annulé ma commande, je vais le chercher ce week-end au Apple Store du Louvres, marre...


----------



## Fredche (27 Janvier 2010)

Désolé de voir autant de retards pour certains d'entre vous, c'est vrai que ça commence à faire beaucoup 

Moi je croise les doigts, le *3è* est prévu le 5 février (expédition le 1er). Aucun retard à signaler pour l'instant. Je suis peut-être prioritaire vu que c'est le troisième ... :rose:


----------



## npoizot (27 Janvier 2010)

nameless noise a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Je les ai appelé cet après-midi pour me faire certifier qu'il sera bien envoyé ce vendredi 29, le mec est pratiquement sur de cette date et m'accorde même un geste commercial.
> Une heure après, je reçois le même mail concernant un retard, avec les mêmes dates que toi npoizot.
> ...




Ils ont quoi en dispo au Louvres? du I5 ou du i7?


----------



## bounty1342 (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon quelques infos : 

Dec 31, 2009 at 11:01 AM PST - Order number W925*****
Prepared for Shipment
Ships: 12 Feb, 2010 
Delivers: 23 Feb, 2010

A priori mon imac est pret, cf le suivi US. C'est pas mis a jour sur le suivi FR.
La demoizelle de l'apple store m'a assuré qu'il partirais demain par avion (J'ai bien aimé la précision )

Donc à demain ! Car les dates n'ont pas été mises à jour, et ca me fait peur :afraid::afraid::afraid::affraid:


----------



## npoizot (28 Janvier 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Bon quelques infos :
> 
> Dec 31, 2009 at 11:01 AM PST - Order number W925*****
> Prepared for Shipment
> ...




Mince on est déjà le 12/2!!!!!
Vache que le temps passe vite... sérieux faudrait qu'il m'explique leur suivi de commande... ca sert à quoi de mettre des dates si ca ne représente rien en fait?!
good luck à toi


----------



## bounty1342 (28 Janvier 2010)

Merci, mais je ne pense pas être tiré d'affaire !

Bon aller je vais rappeler , Imac préparé mais mes dates ont pas changé ! Y à peu être des bouchons à l'expédition... :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------



Bon je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store !

Dec 31, 2009 at 11:01 AM PST
*Prepared for Shipment*    <----- C'est faux, ils m'annoncent un bug informatique !!!
Ships: 12 Feb, 2010
Delivers: 23 Feb, 2010

Je commence à en avoir ras le bol la ! Hier, on m'a annoncé qu'il serait expédié ce jeudi 28 Janvier, et la on me prétexte un bug informatique et on me dit que ca sera pour le 12...

J'aimerais avoir des retour de personne ayant commandé après le 1er janvier un I7, et savoir qu'elle est leur date de réception ou de prévision de réception.

Il m'ont parlé d'un geste commercial à réception de ma commande mais s'en vouloir m'en dire plus.  (Un autocollant ? T-shirt ?)

Hier, j'avais regagné espoir mais aujourd'hui... je déprime


----------



## damien51 (28 Janvier 2010)

imac i7 commandé le 14/01





Expédition (départ du dépôt) : *28 Jan, 2010*. 
		Délai estimé de livraison:* 03 Fev, 2010*. 





pour l'instant, tout va bien, demain soit je serais contrarié ou content on verra bien.


----------



## damien51 (28 Janvier 2010)

damien51 a dit:


> imac i7 commandé le 14/01
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Youuuuuuuuuuuuuhouuuuuuuuupi j'ai recu ........
un mail !! 



 	   Thank you for your recent Apple Store order.
 The demand for the Product you ordered has been higher than anticipated. We are shipping as quickly as possible, but cannot meet the ship date we previously estimated for you. We now expect to ship your order within 2 weeks. Once your order has dispatched, you will receive a Dispatch Notification email, which will provide you with detailed delivery information. 
 Your business is very important to us, and we apologise for any inconvenience  that this change may cause.


et en allant voir le suivi de commande :


*Not yet shipped*
Estimated Shipping: 11 Feb, 2010 					 						 							
Estimated Delivery: 17 Feb, 2010 						 					

voila, je n'ai plus qu'a prendre mon mal en patience.


----------



## bounty1342 (28 Janvier 2010)

Arf, désolé pour toi. 

Mais tu a toujours 1 jour d'avance sur l'envoi et 5 sur la réception par rapport à la mienne qui a été effectuée 15 jours avant ^^


----------



## damien51 (28 Janvier 2010)

oui, mais bon pour avoir eu un retard d'un mois sur mon mbp unibody 17 l'année derniere, je sais que les dates ne veulent rien dire.
En plus Apple savait qu'il y aurais un delai bien avant le 28, et ca n'a changé qu'aujourd'hui.
Demain je vais les appeler pour avoir une petite remise.


----------



## bounty1342 (28 Janvier 2010)

Tiens moi au courant pour la remise, moi, ils m'ont assuré un geste commercial à la réception de mon imac sous forme de bon d'achat ou de remise. Je demande à voir. 

D'autres témoignages ?


----------



## damien51 (28 Janvier 2010)

pour mon mbp j'avais eu 75 viré sur mon compte


----------



## damien51 (29 Janvier 2010)

je viens d'appeler l'apple store, la personne que j'ai eu , m'a dit que tout etait pret et qu'il allait partir lundi .
j'espere que c'est vrai.

sur le store francais rien n'a changé mais sur le store americain :

*Prepared for Shipment* 						 						 					 				 			 			 			 				 			 			 			 				 				 					 					 						Ships: 11 Feb, 2010 					 						 							
Delivers: 17 Feb, 2010 						 					

peut etre est-ce pareil pour toi bounty


----------



## bounty1342 (29 Janvier 2010)

J'ai mis le post en notification 

Alors, hier j'ai appelé suite au passage de ma commande en "prepared for shipment". Apple m'a dit que en fait, il n'était pas prêt et qu'il avait reçu une note comme quoi leur système informatique avait un *bug*. C'est pourquoi, la date d'envois était toujours au 12 février...

Je rappellerais cet aprem, vive les numéro vert...


----------



## damien51 (29 Janvier 2010)

ton suivi de commande sur le store americain dit quoi ??

moi j'ai meme pas recu de mail en francais


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

De mon côté je n'ai toujours pas reçu le moindre mail avec des dates pour mon 3ème imac, mais ça ne me gêne pas puisque de toute façon les imac ont toujours des problèmes. 
Plus tard il sera assemblé, moins j'aurais de chances de tomber sur une machine défectueuse.


----------



## bounty1342 (29 Janvier 2010)

*US :
Prepared for Shipment* 
Ships: 12 Feb, 2010                                                                           
Delivers: 23 Feb, 2010

*FR :*
*Pas encore expédiée* 
Délai estimé d'expédition: 12 Fev, 2010                                                                           
Délai estimé de livraison: 23 Fev, 2010                                              

Allez à 15h, je les appelle... car je peux pas modifier ma commande si je voulez annuler par exemple, je peux plus... Ca me dit :

*Annuler des articles*

Vos articles sont prêts à l'expédition ; ils ne peuvent donc être annulés. Cependant, une fois qu'ils seront livrés, vous pourrez peut-être les renvoyer en vous reportant à la page État des commandes.

Quand est'il pour vous ? damien51 a tu essayé un autre interlocuteur ?​


----------



## damien51 (29 Janvier 2010)

pour moi rien n'a changé.
Tjrs pret à l'expedition.
De toute facons, je suis sur que nos mac vont partir, il n'y a pas de bug chez apple


----------



## bounty1342 (29 Janvier 2010)

C'est vraiment énorme le service client Apple...

Aujourd'hui plus de bug informatique, commande prête mais expédition toujours au 12février.
Pourquoi si tard, ben ils savent pas. Bref, j'ai dit à lundi à la demoiselle :love:

On verra l'excuse de lundi. Wait and see...


----------



## spycker (30 Janvier 2010)

qui peut me dire se que veut signifie "Merge In Tnst NL Til" comme mode livraison pour la commande de mon imac?
merci bien


----------



## damien51 (30 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> qui peut me dire se que veut signifie "Merge In Tnst NL Til" comme mode livraison pour la commande de mon imac?
> merci bien



tu as commandé des accessoires, les deux paquets vont etre joint en hollande, puis le tout te sera envoyé (prevoit 2 ou 3 jours supplementaire)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h04 ----------

bon, voilà, le mien est expedié, normalement, je le recois lundi


----------



## spycker (30 Janvier 2010)

damien51 a dit:


> tu as commandé des accessoires, les deux paquets vont etre joint en hollande, puis le tout te sera envoyé (prevoit 2 ou 3 jours supplementaire)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h04 ----------
> 
> bon, voilà, le mien est expedié, normalement, je le recois lundi



Normalement il est expédié lundi et je le reçois le 10....  un peut long pour venir de hollande non?


----------



## bullrottt (30 Janvier 2010)

ça veux dire que si je commande un imac 27, je ne serais pas livré avant Mars ??
j'avais l intention d en commander la semaine dernière déjà mais j ai vue délais d expédition 3 semaine, je me suis dit que s il y avait une MAJ mbp le 27 lors de la keynote, je prendrais un macbook pro + un écran samsung xl2370... La je sais vraiment plus quoi faire lol


----------



## bounty1342 (30 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Normalement il est expédié lundi et je le reçois le 10....  un peut long pour venir de hollande non?



Non, il vient du Japon, mais des accessoires sont récupérés en hollande 



bullrottt a dit:


> ça veux dire que si je commande un imac 27, je ne serais pas livré avant Mars ??
> j'avais l intention d en commander la semaine dernière déjà mais j ai vue délais d expédition 3 semaine, je me suis dit que s il y avait une MAJ mbp le 27 lors de la keynote, je prendrais un macbook pro + un écran samsung xl2370... La je sais vraiment plus quoi faire lol



La fnac table sur mars pour ces commandes d'imac 27 i7...
Tu peux très bien le recevoir fin février si la production deviens supérieure a la demande, mais avec les retour et les retards, j'ai des doutes...
J'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un passe une commande pour un imac 27 i7 sur le store, quel sont les délais annoncés...


----------



## spycker (30 Janvier 2010)

pour info j'ai commandé un 27 i5  sur le store le 16 janvier.


----------



## bounty1342 (30 Janvier 2010)

Tu as quoi sur ton suivi us et fr ?

Le status "prepared for shipment" indiquait il les bonnes dates ?

Il est resté longtemps à cette étape ?


----------



## damien51 (30 Janvier 2010)

shangai , c'est en chine 

SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            30/01/2010 	           	 	           	           	            12:25 
	           	 	           	          ORIGIN SCAN 	          	                     	                            				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            30/01/2010 	           	 	           	           	            22:50 	           	 	           	          BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 	          	        				 				  	           	         	         	       	       	        Tracking results provided by UPS:  	        30/01/2010 11:55  	        ET


----------



## spycker (30 Janvier 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Tu as quoi sur ton suivi us et fr ?
> 
> Le status "prepared for shipment" indiquait il les bonnes dates ?
> 
> Il est resté longtemps à cette étape ?



le suivi est identique sur les deux store.
oui le statu indique les bonnes dates.
il est a cette étape depuis une bonne semaine.


----------



## bounty1342 (30 Janvier 2010)

En effet !!!
Donc damien51, c'est bon il t'on envoyé le tien ?


Edit : Moi j'ai les même date sur les 2 store mais pas le même statut Oo


----------



## damien51 (30 Janvier 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> En effet !!!
> Donc damien51, c'est bon il t'on envoyé le tien ?
> 
> 
> Edit : Moi j'ai les même date sur les 2 store mais pas le même statut Oo



oui, j'ai recu le mail comme quoi il est envoyé et je le numéro de tracking ups.
Normalement, il sera livré lundi.
Du coup j'ai pas acheté de bureau lol. faudra que j'y aille rapidement


----------



## bounty1342 (30 Janvier 2010)

damien51 a dit:


> je viens d'appeler l'apple store, la personne que j'ai eu , m'a dit que tout etait pret et qu'il allait partir lundi .
> j'espere que c'est vrai.
> 
> sur le store francais rien n'a changé mais sur le store americain :
> ...



Bon, si lundi le mien, il part pas, je fais carnage !


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Janvier 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Non, il vient du Japon, mais des accessoires sont récupérés en hollande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les délais annoncés lors de l'accusé de réception de la commande d'un i7 sont exactement de 3 semaines pour le départ + 10 à 12 jours pour la livraison. (si matos vient de chine)
En ce sens ils respectent le délais annoncé sur le store.
Mais je pense que si des délais supplémentaires viennent contrarier ces promesses tu ne le sauras qu'au dernier moment c'est à dire après la date de départ initialement prévue...Pas folle la guêpe !!


----------



## bounty1342 (30 Janvier 2010)

Des commandes postérieures à la mienne sont expédiées avant... 
Stou, j'ai les boules


----------



## Fredche (30 Janvier 2010)

Le mien, troisième ... et dernier j'espère, vient de partir avec deux jours d'avance.
Pour l'instant : "Shangai : lecture à l'origine"
Allééé, on monte dans le ti navion !


----------



## lucky0675 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Commande du 7/01/10 dans un APR : iMac i7, 8Go, 2 To.
A ce jour toujours aucune date d'expédition.


----------



## bounty1342 (31 Janvier 2010)

Quelles sont les dates estimées ?

JE te conseille d'apeller l'apple store également, et de dire que cela deviens très long... Ptet un geste commercial au final...


Si ma theorie est juste, ils ont expédié ceux dont les dates étaient prévues au 12 février (Vu sur divers forum). Donc j'ai espoir que lundi ce soit ceux prévu au 13...


----------



## Alecto (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part, c'est un iMac i5, 4Go, 1TO + Remote

Commandé le 06/01, avec une expédition prévue le 21/01.
Le jour prévue de l'expédition (le 21/01 donc), nouvelle date d'expédition repoussée au 11 Fev 

Nouvelle livraison prévue le 22 Fev.

Je les ai appelé pour leur demander ce qu'ils comptaient faire, non pas pour accélérer la livraison, mais éviter que je leur retourne le matériel 
Vu que c'est mon 1er matériel Apple, je connais pas bien les usages commerciaux de la maison 

Ils m'ont promis (juré, craché ) un geste commercial, à la réception.
A suivre ...


----------



## spycker (31 Janvier 2010)

Alecto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ma part, c'est un iMac i5, 4Go, 1TO + Remote
> 
> Commandé le 06/01, avec une expédition prévue le 21/01.
> ...



moi c'est un iMac i5, 8Go, 1TO + Remote
Commandé le O6/01 pour une expédition prévue le 01/02.
Livraison prévue le 10/01.

je pense recevoir un mail demain me disant que ma commande est repoussé


----------



## Ekow (1 Février 2010)

Moi j'ai commandé un i5 de base samedi soir, départ estimé l 22/02 si ça peut en renseigner quelques un.  Ça risque d'être long mais plus c'est long plus... C'est long xD


----------



## npoizot (1 Février 2010)

Pour résumé ma situation, j'ai commandé un i7 à 8 gig le 8/1
expédié normalement le 15/1...
Le 15/1 je reçois un mail m'annonçant un changement, et donc nouveau délai au 29/1... le 26/1, soit 2 jours avant je reçois un nouveau mail m'annonçant un nouveau délai au 9/2...
Ce matin je vois dans ma bal un mail indiquant que ma commande est expédiée!!!!! je saute presque de joie au plafond, et donc suit le lien de suivi de commande...
Et là j'ai peur de comprendre, en meme temps dans le configurateur j'ai sélectionné l'apple remote lors de ma commande... et donc j'ai l'impression que y'a que ca qui est parti... soit 22 jours pour envoyer une pov télécommande...
Finalement ca fait pitié Apple...


----------



## damien51 (1 Février 2010)

npoizot a dit:


> Pour résumé ma situation, j'ai commandé un i7 à 8 gig le 8/1
> expédié normalement le 15/1...
> Le 15/1 je reçois un mail m'annonçant un changement, et donc nouveau délai au 29/1... le 26/1, soit 2 jours avant je reçois un nouveau mail m'annonçant un nouveau délai au 9/2...
> Ce matin je vois dans ma bal un mail indiquant que ma commande est expédiée!!!!! je saute presque de joie au plafond, et donc suit le lien de suivi de commande...
> ...



mais non, t'inquiete pas, tes deux colis vont etres mis ensemble en hollande puis le tout te sera envoyé (merge in NL).
C'est pour ca que je prend plus d'accesoire moi, ca met 4 ou 5 jours de plus


----------



## npoizot (1 Février 2010)

damien51 a dit:


> mais non, t'inquiete pas, tes deux colis vont etres mis ensemble en hollande puis le tout te sera envoyé (merge in NL).
> C'est pour ca que je prend plus d'accesoire moi, ca met 4 ou 5 jours de plus



Je viens d'appeler le 08xxxxx et il s'agit d'un colis de 19 kilos... donc plus proche d'un Imac que d'une télécommande...
Par contre je suis pas sur qu'il passe bien par la hollande... En fait c'est carrément étrange... le suivi UPS indique que je le recevrais mercredi 3/2 donc après-demain...
Intriguant en fait pour un produit qui est censé arriver d'asie...

Bon en tout cas ca progresse... Je vous tiens bien sur au courant...


----------



## roadkiller (1 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Si ma theorie est juste, ils ont expédié ceux dont les dates étaient prévues au 12 février (Vu sur divers forum). Donc j'ai espoir que lundi ce soit ceux prévu au 13...



Désolé mais ta théorie n'est pas juste, j'ai pour l'instant encore une date annoncée de livraison au 3 février avec une date d'expédition au 1er février et pour l'instant je n'ai toujours pas de mail de confirmation d'envoi dans ma boite aux lettres ...


----------



## npoizot (1 Février 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Désolé mais ta théorie n'est pas juste, j'ai pour l'instant encore une date annoncée de livraison au 3 février avec une date d'expédition au 1er février et pour l'instant je n'ai toujours pas de mail de confirmation d'envoi dans ma boite aux lettres ...




marrant ca on se suit sur la commande... appelle la dame du sud sur le 08xxxx, elle te filera le numéro UPS...


----------



## bounty1342 (1 Février 2010)

Si tu me relis, tu verras que je parle des personnes ayant une date d'expédition (repoussé) au 12février mais ayant commandé avant le 14 janvier...

Héhé dur a suivre ...


Pour info, j'ai appelé l'apple store. Je crois qu'il en ont marre que j'appelle, ca doit pas être bon pour les stats  Elle m'a certifié voir avec le service logistique et qu'il devrais être expédié sous 24h. 

Bref, je rappellerais demain


----------



## Alecto (1 Février 2010)

Alecto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ma part, c'est un iMac i5, 4Go, 1TO + Remote
> 
> Commandé le 06/01, avec une expédition prévue le 21/01.
> ...



Ma commande (quote ci-dessus) évolue curieusement.
J'attendais une expédition le 11 Fev.

Ce matin, annonce d'expédition : La commande serait partie aujourd'hui  (le 01 Fev)
Livraison estimée le 08/02.

Dans l'après-midi un numéro de tracking UPS apparait avec une expédition confirmée ce jour, et une livraison prévue par UPS ... après-demain 03 Fev.

Diable ! J'ai du mal à suivre les attentes , puis les coups d'accélérateurs 
Sans compter les news, sur un éventuel arrêt de production (temporaire) des Core i5/i7

Apple aurait-il stocké mon iMac dans le quartier, pendant tout ce temps  ?
A suivre.

PS : à noter que la _Remote_, commandée en même temps, n'est pas expédiée.


----------



## roadkiller (1 Février 2010)

npoizot a dit:


> marrant ca on se suit sur la commande... appelle la dame du sud sur le 08xxxx, elle te filera le numéro UPS...



Bon apparement on a du avoir la même interlocutrice parce qu'elle avait l'air saoulé d'avance dés que j'ai mentionné expedition de commande 

Elle ne m'a pas filé de tracking number mais elle m'a affirmé que la commande est sensée être partie aujourd'hui même et que c'est juste le site et les e-mails qui sont pas à jour...


Mais si je reçoit pas mon iMac dans les jours qui suivent, ils vont me connaitre chez Apple ...


----------



## bounty1342 (1 Février 2010)

Moi, j'ai prévu de rappeler aujourd'hui même, question de faire un peu de pressing 


Bon pas plus de nouvelle pour aujourd'hui. Il faut 24h avant de recevoir une réponse de la logistique...
Je vais donc rappeler demain.

Quand je regarde la news de MacGé, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a des clients qui se font plus avoir que d'autres...


----------



## spycker (1 Février 2010)

je vient d'appeler le store pour mon i5 commandé le 16/01 qui devrait être expédié aujourd'hui.
On m'a dit qu'il serait expédié aujourd'hui, demain ou mercredi au plus tard.....  ou alors..... que je recevrais une mail comme quoi ma commande est repoussé de deux semaines au plus tard dans les deux jours. 

Et j'ai eu une "super" info (que j'ai trouvé pour ma part bien drôle) les retards serais dus à une erreur du logiciel de commande, il aurait crée des dates bidons (expédition, livraison) et donc mis un bazar pas possible dans les commande d'imac.....!!!!!


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Février 2010)

spycker a dit:


> je vient d'appeler le store pour mon i5 commandé le 16/01 qui devrait être expédié aujourd'hui.
> On m'a dit qu'il serait expédié aujourd'hui, demain ou mercredi au plus tard.....  ou alors..... que je recevrais une mail comme quoi ma commande est repoussé de deux semaines au plus tard dans les deux jours.
> 
> Et j'ai eu une "super" info (que j'ai trouvé pour ma part bien drôle) les retards serais dus à une erreur du logiciel de commande, il aurait crée des dates bidons (expédition, livraison) et donc mis un bazar pas possible dans les commande d'imac.....!!!!!



A force de ne pas vouloir dire la vérité ils vont invoquer des causes si "farfelues" qu'ils vont passer pour des idiots ! (Au passage ils nous prennent quand même pour des c......) !


----------



## roadkiller (1 Février 2010)

Oué bah pour l'instant, ils se sont apparemment payé ma tête pcq mes dates d'expédition et de livraison viennent d'être repoussées ...

Expédition : 15 février
Réception : 17 février 


J'attends encore quelques jours et ensuite si j'ai toujours rien, ce sera RagnaroK !!!!


----------



## bounty1342 (1 Février 2010)

2 jours entre l'expédition et la réception, ca sentirait presque le refurb ca


----------



## roadkiller (1 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> 2 jours entre l'expédition et la réception, ca sentirait presque le refurb ca



Porte pas la poisse toi ! 


S'ils osent me faire ça, c'est soit un macbook pro en geste commercial de compensation soit un procès !


----------



## bounty1342 (2 Février 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGg_0Y3K2pY

En 2010, ca donnerait :
PC :Hello, i'am a PC !
MAC : And i'am a MAC.
PC : Ready to get started ?
MAC : How not quite we have a lot to do, what's your big plan ?
PC : How about a 3d-game, or painting using multitouch , i do all thanks to 7 ! So what about you ?
MAC : Well, first i have to download this new firmware, and i have to fix the yellow tint that came on my Imac.
PC : Sweet...


J'en avait marre de pousser le bouton refresh de mon status Order^^ 
En espérant que le nouveau firmware permette d'avoir moins de retour et donc nos imacs plus rapidement...


----------



## Olivier GERVAIS (2 Février 2010)

Étant donné que j'avais besoin d'aide pour l'installation du nouveau Mac et le transfert de données de mon ancien eMac, je ne voulais pas commander directement en ligne dans l'Apple Store.

j'eus passé commande d'un iMac 27 pouces / Intel i5 Core quad 2,660 Ghz / DD 2To / VRAM ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 Mo auprès d'un revendeur Apple pas loin de chez moi, 
 à CAEN avec mon Fauteuil Roulant Électrique le *03 décembre 2009*.

Le vendeur me prévint que le délai de livraison serait supérieur à trois semaines étant donné que ce matériel avec une configuration personnalisée était très demandé.

Plusieurs semaines passaient sans avoir de nouvelles 
Je suis patient mais il y a tout de même des limites.     

Je me fus rendu au magasin le 13 janvier pour demander des explications avec courtoisie. Le revendeur me répondit que l'ordinateur venait d'arriver mais qu'il (le vendeur) n'avait pas eu le temps de me contacter, tellement la demande est forte. Nous nous fûmes fixés une date et une période de la journée : *le lundi 18 janvier à partir de 10 heures*.

Promesses tenues : La livraison, l'installation et le transfert de données furent exécutés en temps et en heure.

Maintenant je dois essayer de mettre à jour le pilote de mon scanner Epson Perfection 3200 PHOTO acheté en septembre 2003.


----------



## damien51 (2 Février 2010)

bon, je vous tiens au courant pour ma livraison (peut etre pour mercredi) : 

INCHEON, 				  	              	            		     KR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            02/02/2010 	           	 	           	           	            11:22 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	                     	                            				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            02/02/2010 	           	 	           	           	            7:26 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	        				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            02/02/2010 	           	 	           	           	            5:00 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	        				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            02/02/2010 	           	 	           	           	            3:00 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	        				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	KOELN (COLOGNE),DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	             01/02/2010 	           	 	           	           	             12:27 	           	 	           	           LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON  	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            01/02/2010 	           	 	           	           	            10:49 	           	 	           	          LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. 	          	        				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            01/02/2010 	           	 	           	           	            17:08 	           	 	           	          LECTURE D'EXPORTATION 	          	        				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            30/01/2010 	           	 	           	           	            12:25 	           	 	           	          LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 	          	        				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            30/01/2010 	           	 	           	           	            22:50 	           	 	           	          INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## bounty1342 (2 Février 2010)

Bon encore un appel au store infructueux... :sleep:

Interlocuteur sympa cependant qui fait son boulot et doit se conformer au directive d'Apple. 

Il en ressort que ca les fait chier quand j'appelle... :rateau: Ils me demandent tous d'arrêter d'appeler et que je ne suis pas le seul dans se cas.
Le discours officiel est problème de douane et trop de succès, mais ca on le savait déjà.

Concernant le fait que certain ont eu leur iMac de ship alors qu'ils avaient pris commande après moi, il me répond que ce sont des chanceux :mouais: ... Excuse bidon sur ce coups...

Toujours pas de retour du service logistique, il doit l'envoyé un mail contenant la réponse du service logistique dans la journée. Mais il m'a très bien fais comprendre que si me disent qu'il ship le 12 février, il peux rien y faire .  
Je le crois sur ce point, mais ca méritera d'autres appels...


----------



## roadkiller (2 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Bon encore un appel au store infructueux... :sleep:
> 
> Interlocuteur sympa cependant qui fait son boulot et doit se conformer au directive d'Apple.
> 
> ...




Bah appelle pour moi aussi pour le coup ^^


----------



## spycker (2 Février 2010)

voilà!!! mon imac i5 et ma remote ont été expédiés aujourd'hui!!!
reste plus qu'a recevoir un ordi sans bug..... 

comment savoir la semaine de fabrique de mon imac?


----------



## bullrottt (2 Février 2010)

Ne voyant pas les macbook pro arriver, je vais me reprendre un iMac 27 i7, les derniers ayant les problèmes résolut... Apparemment les expéditions devraient descendre de 3 à 2 semaines


----------



## bounty1342 (2 Février 2010)

2-3 semaines avec combien de mois de retard ?


----------



## spycker (2 Février 2010)

je vient de recevoir un mail d'apple concernant mon apple care.

et il me donne un numéro de série: W80057xxxxx

pensez vous que c'est celui de mon i5?

.......il serait de semaine 05?


----------



## oligo (2 Février 2010)

On dirait bien ouais....


----------



## spycker (2 Février 2010)

oligo a dit:


> On dirait bien ouais....



semaine 05...... sa sent plutôt bon ça... 

(je croise les doigts quand même...)


----------



## Fredche (3 Février 2010)

Salut à tous. 

Premièrement, courage à ceux qui sont encore dans l'attente, le doute, voire ... la folie :mouais:

Mon 3e exemplaire de i7 est proche de la maison, il devrait arriver cet après-midi. 
Après un départ à l'expédition avec deux jours d'avance vendredi, j'ai bien cru qu'il n'arriverait qu'à la date prévue, c'est à dire vendredi. Il a pas voulu monter dans le gros navion à Shangai pendant deux jours, il a fait un détour (habituel) par la Corée du Sud et est arrivé à Varsovie hier soir. Mais tout s'est accéléré cette nuit, il nous a fait Varsovie-Cologne-Bruxelles, arrivé à 5h. 
Ce qui veut dire que je serai livré dans la journée. :love: 

Y a plus qu'à espérer qu'il ne soit atteint comme ses grands frères de cette satanée jaunisse :hein: 

Et puis je dois penser à joindre Tnt dans la journée, je n'ai toujours pas eu de mail de confirmation de l'enlèvement du malade lundi prochain ... Je voudrais pas me le faire facturer...


----------



## spycker (3 Février 2010)

je croise les doigts pour toi!!
les modèles parfait existe...... après c'est le grand jeu du hasard...


----------



## roadkiller (3 Février 2010)

A titre de curiosité, y en a t-il parmis vous qui auraient commandé un 27" core i5 après le 12 janvier et qui l'auraient déjà reçu ?


----------



## bounty1342 (3 Février 2010)

> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite a notre conversation téléphonique d hier, nous avons la réponse du service Imac, votre commande sera expédiée au plus tard avant la fin de la semaine prochaine.
> Je vous invite a revenir vers moi par mail a la réception de votre commande afin de procéder au geste commercial que je vous ai promis en date d hier.
> ...



J'ai rapeller encore aujourd'hui, rien a faire... Prepared for shipment c'est de la foutaise et c'est un status non fiable, car selon le "Customer Support", elle n'a toujours pas été fabriquer. Ils ne peuvent ou ne veulent rien faire pour accélérer le processus.

J'aimerais quand meme si possible avoir le numéro de commande d'une personne ayant passé commande d'un iMac27" i7 afin que je leur prouve que certain ont eu leur machine expédié, car il me certifie que ce n'est pas possible...

Bonne journée.

Ps: j'ai quand même les boules la


----------



## damien51 (3 Février 2010)

bon moi , je l'ai recu, c'est un semaine 05, je deballe tout ca ce soir et vous tient au courant.


----------



## Fredche (3 Février 2010)

damien51 a dit:


> bon moi , je l'ai recu, c'est un semaine 05, je deballe tout ca ce soir et vous tient au courant.






Le mien est à la maison ... Mais je ne suis pas à la maison ...  
Déballage en rentrant.

@spycker : j'ai jamais été chanceux à la loterie ...


----------



## spycker (3 Février 2010)

je vous souhaite bien du bonheur a vous deux avec vos précieux


----------



## Alecto (4 Février 2010)

Et voilà, iMac livré 

Voici l'historique, si ça peut informé quelqu'un



06/01 : Commande iMac  i5, 4Go, 1TO + Remote (expédition annoncée pour le 21/01)


21/01 : Mail informant d'un nouveau délai : Expédition repoussée au 11/02


01/02 : Expédition effectuée  avec de l'avance sur la deuxième date prévue
(livraison estimé pour le 08/02)


03/02 : Réception de l'apple Remote ... seule (en provenance de Hollande)


04/02 : Réception de l'IMac

Maintenant ... y a plus qu'à apprendre un nouveau monde


----------



## bounty1342 (4 Février 2010)

Y en a t'ils qui ont demandé un geste commercial et qu'ont ils réussi à obtenir ? 

Toujours en attente de mon iMac 27" i7 commandé le 31 décembre...


----------



## spycker (4 Février 2010)

Alecto a dit:


> Et voilà, iMac livré
> 
> Voici l'historique, si ça peut informé quelqu'un
> 
> ...




alors, tout va bien,pas d'écran jaune ou autre bug??


----------



## Alecto (4 Février 2010)

J'ai fait livrer le mac sur mon lieu de travail.
Je n'ai pas pu vérifier son bon fonctionnement.

On verra ce soir, à la maison  je pourrais en dire plus.
En attendant... il est là ... à me narguer :rateau:.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Février 2010)

Alecto a dit:


> J'ai fait livrer le mac sur mon lieu de travail.
> Je n'ai pas pu vérifier son bon fonctionnement.
> 
> On verra ce soir, à la maison  je pourrais en dire plus.
> En attendant... il est là ... à me narguer :rateau:.



Ben tu le test au travail... et tu fais sursauter tes collègues avec le "dong" de démarrage


----------



## bounty1342 (4 Février 2010)

Puis tu mets de la techno et tu regardes l'écran .

L'imacs l'écran qui flashe 

Aprés,, tu appliques le patch et tu testes l'effet "Gilbert Montagné" 

Succés garentie


----------



## damien51 (4 Février 2010)

j'avoue que c'est pas le meme dongue que sur mon ancien mbp  , l'imac a un peu plus de coffre.
en tout cas j'espere pour lui que tout le monde sursautera sauf son ecran


----------



## lucky0675 (4 Février 2010)

lucky0675 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Commande du 7/01/10 dans un APR : iMac i7, 8Go, 2 To.
> A ce jour toujours aucune date d'expédition.



Réception demain matin. Arrive ce soir à l'APR (viens du Luxembourg ?)


----------



## npoizot (4 Février 2010)

Alecto a dit:


> Et voilà, iMac livré
> 
> Voici l'historique, si ça peut informé quelqu'un
> 
> ...



Je rebondis sur le message d'Alecto, car pareil pour moi, sauf qu'il s'agit d'un I7 avec 8 gigas de ram

J'ai raté la télécommande hier (elle dort au central UPS), j'irais chercher ca samedi matin.
Par contre semaine dernière le 26/01 on m'avait donné de nouvelles dates (2 à 3 semaines de plus) et donc expédition le 09/02 et lundi matin comme dit précédemment j'ai recu un mail m'informant de l'expédition.
Ce matin UPS m'appelle pour me livrer. J'ai fais un A/R ce midi pour le réceptionner...
J'ai juste allumé, et fais les maj automatiques, envoyé un mail et surfé 2 minutes.
Dès que je peux je lui fais passer la batterie de test (jaunisse, pixel et flash) mais pour l'instant en tout cas ca m'a l'air bon (pas de dalle pétée).

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu un déblocage au 01/02 intense.

Pour rappel ma commande initiale date du 08/01/10

J'ai pas noté le numéro de série donc je peux pas vous dire de quelle semaine il est pour l'instant...


----------



## Alecto (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

L'iMac 27 (i5) est conforme a ce que j'attendais.
L'écran est sans problèmes (pas de casse, de pixel out, de jaunisse visible, ou de flickering) ... pour le moment. 

Le n° de série est W8005xxxx ce qui semble indiquer une semaine de fabrication 05 (sauf erreur). Et la machine a justement été expédiée le Lun 01 Fev (1er jour de la semaine 05).

Voili, voilà


----------



## damien51 (5 Février 2010)

bon, bein finalement, mon ecran a un peu la jaunisse dans le coin inferieur droit, et l'ecran siffle quand la luminosité n'est pas a fond.
je viens de contacter l'apple store, il me proposait 100 euros ou  le remplacement, j'ai choisi le remplacement, qui sera effectif sous 3 semaines et la teleoperatrice m'a dit qu'elle ferait un geste commerciale quand j'aurais recu mon nouvel imac qui je l'espere ne sera pas jaune


----------



## bounty1342 (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

De bonnes nouvelles enfin :love:!

J'ai eu ca de mise à jour sur mon compte :

Shipped on: Feb 5, 2010 via SYNCREON
Tracking #: WW00000381********    
Product           Qty.
APPLE REMOTE-INT

Shipped on: Feb 5, 2010 via SYNCREON
Tracking #: WW00000181********     
Product           Qty.
HP PHOTOSMART C4780 ALL-IN-ONE-ZML

Shipped on: Feb 5, 2010 via Merge In Tnst NL Til
Delivers: 23 Feb, 2010
Invoice: *********
Product           Qty.
IMAC 27"/4850-512MB 

Par contre toujours le Delivers: 23 Feb, 2010 

Pas de suivi pour l'instant pour l'imac...

Wait and see...

@damien51: hum semaine 5 avec la jaunisse, ca fait peur !


----------



## spycker (5 Février 2010)

j'ai exactement la même chose que toi, suivi pour l'apple care et la remote mais rien pour l'iMac...
c'est comme ça depuis le trois. (l'expedition a eu un jour de retard) mais la reception est toujours pour le 10/02.


----------



## steve13710 (5 Février 2010)

bonjour a tous juste pour vous dire que moi j'ai commander mon imac 27 core i7 avec applecare le 14 janvier par téléphone,il a etait expédier le 30 janvier et aujourd'hui réception du numéro de suivi ups il est a eindoven livraison prévu ce mardi 09 février.


----------



## roadkiller (6 Février 2010)

J'ai la même blague que je ne sais plus quel membre de ce forum, à savoir :


Apple Store FR : Commande pas encore expédiée

Apple Store US : Commande prepared for shipment 


Ce sont des vrai petit jokers chez Apple ..  Espérons que je puisse l'avoir au moins pour le 17, 2eme date annoncée ...


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Février 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> J'ai la même blague que je ne sais plus quel membre de ce forum, à savoir :
> 
> 
> Apple Store FR : Commande pas encore expédiée
> ...



Bon et bien rien de choquant: Apple store français: "Pas encore expédié" et Apple store US: "Prêt pour être expédié"...Tout ça se tient non ?


----------



## bounty1342 (6 Février 2010)

Sauf que attention, si ds la plupart des cas, cela indique que la machine est prête à être expédié. Le service client m'a annoncé a plusieurs reprises avoir des problèmes avec ce statut. Il semblerait que les équipes de shangai, le mette mal à jour...
Ma théorie est que ta machine est prête si il la donne pas pour un échange ...

Pour info, je suis resté une semaine en "prepared for shipment"...


----------



## roadkiller (6 Février 2010)

Bon bah apparemment c'est bon, je viens de recevoir le mail de confirmation d'expédition ... normalement après ça je suis sensé le recevoir !!

A moins qu'ils innovent une fois de plus dans de nouvelles blagues ..


----------



## bounty1342 (8 Février 2010)

J'espèrais avoir un ptit numéro de tracking mais cela doit encore être trop tôt...


----------



## spycker (8 Février 2010)

Mon i5 a bien été expédié le 03/02 au lieu du 02/02 et il devait arriver le 10/02.....
mais ce matin.... changement!! arrivée prévue le 15/02 :hein:
.... j'attend....


----------



## roadkiller (8 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> J'espèrais avoir un ptit numéro de tracking mais cela doit encore être trop tôt...



Loul, moi j'ai eu mon numéro de tracking et ma date de livraison estimée (10 février)


----------



## spycker (8 Février 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Loul, moi j'ai eu mon numéro de tracking et ma date de livraison estimée (10 février)



tu l'as commandé quand?


----------



## bounty1342 (8 Février 2010)

Pourrais tu afficher le suivi comme cela :
http://forums.macg.co/5380964-post2190.html

Cela permettrait de comparer correctement.
Merci


----------



## roadkiller (8 Février 2010)

Voilà : 

Shipped on: Feb 6, 2010 via United Parcel Service Nederlan
Tracking #: 1Z291Y************	
APP FOR IMAC - COL/AE-ZML

Shipped on: Feb 6, 2010 via United Parcel Service Nederlan 
Tracking #: 1Z291Y************	
IMAC 27"/2.66QC/2X2GB/1TB/4850-512MB-FRA


Imac et Apple Care commandé le 12 Janvier


----------



## bounty1342 (8 Février 2010)

Il vient direct de NL, hum bizzare...

Bon du coup, quand le miens arrivera en NL, il lui faudra 2 jour encore pour arriver en France...

spycker ca donne quoi pour toi ?


----------



## roadkiller (8 Février 2010)

Oué j'ai trouvé ça bizarre aussi, d'autant plus que je n'ai eu aucun suivit avant (sortie d'usine). D'autre part, vu que les Pays Bas sont le point d'acheminement pour la distribution Europe aucun moyen de savoir s'il a été fabriqué en Chine ou en Rép Tchèque ni quand ... 

Mais bon du moment que j'arrive à avoir un modèle fonctionnel sans effet stroboscope ni écran jaune canari et companie, ça me va ! 


Comme j'habite à la limite de la frontière Belge dans le nord de la France, les colis provenant des PB ne mettent que 48H à parvenir chez moi donc on saura quoi demain ou après demain au pire des cas ^^


----------



## damien51 (8 Février 2010)

c'est normal tout ca, vous avez commandé quelque chose en plus de votre mac (apple care ou accesoire etc ....). Chacun des 2 colis partent vers la hollande (mergein nl) ensuite ils vous sont expédié.
Moi, j'ai juste commandé le mac, et il est venu directement de shangai sans passer par la case hollande.


----------



## bounty1342 (8 Février 2010)

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition 
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
09 Fév. 2010


Vu que l'on est le 8, ca annonce quoi ?


----------



## spycker (8 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Il vient direct de NL, hum bizzare...
> 
> Bon du coup, quand le miens arrivera en NL, il lui faudra 2 jour encore pour arriver en France...
> 
> spycker ca donne quoi pour toi ?




alors voila pour moi....


----------



## bounty1342 (8 Février 2010)

Et en cliquant sur le suivi, tu as quoi dans les "Détails de lexpédition" ?


----------



## spycker (8 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Et en cliquant sur le suivi, tu as quoi dans les "Détails de lexpédition" ?



j'ai ça:


----------



## bounty1342 (8 Février 2010)

Merci, de tous ces détails, c'est très instructif.

Par contre, tu dois pouvoir allez voir le suivi d'ups, je pense que la date doit être différente de celle d'Apple, enfin j'espère, car moi j'ai toujours le 23 février ^^.


----------



## spycker (8 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Merci, de tous ces détails, c'est très instructif.
> 
> Par contre, tu dois pouvoir allez voir le suivi d'ups, je pense que la date doit être différente de celle d'Apple, enfin j'espère, car moi j'ai toujours le 23 février ^^.



tu va ou pour le suivi UPS? sur leur site?


----------



## bounty1342 (8 Février 2010)

http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR


----------



## spycker (8 Février 2010)

je n'arrive pas a avoir ma commande sur le site ups....


----------



## roadkiller (8 Février 2010)

C'est normal, le numéro qu'ils te mettent sur le site Apple n'est pas encore un numéro de tracking UPS mais tu devrais l'avoir d'ici quelques jours !


----------



## bounty1342 (8 Février 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/4877043-post925.html

Hé ben, le mien il doit venir en pousse-pousse c'est pas possible autrement...


----------



## spycker (8 Février 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> C'est normal, le numéro qu'ils te mettent sur le site Apple n'est pas encore un numéro de tracking UPS mais tu devrais l'avoir d'ici quelques jours !



Bien vue!!!
(cétait pas quelques jours mais quelques heures.)  
et mon délai a changé..


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Février 2010)

Ma livraison du i7 dont le délai était de 3 semaines a été avancée de 10 jours !
J'espère que tout se passera bien et que l'iMac sera OK


----------



## steve13710 (8 Février 2010)

Bonsoir a tous juste pour vous dire que UPS me livre mon imac 27 core i7 demain pour une commande passer le 14 janvier expedier le 30 janvier et encaisser le 05 fevrier.

Voisci le suivi UPS:

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,FR  08/02/2010 19:03 LECTURE AU DEPART
08/02/2010  11:03  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
BRUSSELS,BE  08/02/2010  6:52 LECTURE AU DEPART
BRUSSELS,BE  05/02/2010   22:32  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
EINDHOVEN, BEST,     NL                   05/02/2010  18:30  LECTURE AU DEPART
05/02/2010  17:52  LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL                                      05/02/2010  10:08  INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION  REÇUES


----------



## steve13710 (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour a tous voila mon suivi UPS de ce matin :

MARSEILLE, FR      09/02/2010                                   5:31      EN COURS DE LIVRAISON
                             09/02/2010                                   5:30     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON, FR                     09/02/2010     2:10     LECTURE AU DEPART
                              09/02/2010                                  0:55     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR          08/02/2010           19:03     LECTURE AU DEPART
                             08/02/2010                                 11:03     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
BRUSSELS, BE        08/02/2010                                  6:52     LECTURE AU DEPART
BRUSSELS, BE        05/02/2010                                22:32     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL         05/02/2010                  18:30     LECTURE AU DEPART
                  05/02/2010                                            17:52     LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL                   05/02/2010                                       10:08     INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

 Il arrive !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Des nouvelles concernant mon cas (j'attend mon 3ème imac, le 2ème étant reparti depuis mi-janvier). 
J'ai appelé Apple hier, qui m'a rappelé ce matin même, pour me dire que la commande de mon 3ème imac n'avait pas était faite. Incroyable ! La cause à un bug informatique... mouais, ils ont bon dos les bugs informatiques chez Apple. Je crois plutôt que c'est une erreur humaine. 
La personne que j'ai eu au bout du fil m'a proposé un geste commercial, encore non défini, pour (je cite) "l'erreur d'Apple, du système". 

Je crois qu'en geste commercial je demanderais un écran sans jaunisse, enfin si possible.


----------



## steve13710 (9 Février 2010)

Re-bonjour juste pour vous dire quil et arrive ce matin a 09h00 donc déballage fait et le branchement se soir après le boulot !!!


----------



## lucky0675 (9 Février 2010)

lucky0675 a dit:


> Réception demain matin. Arrive ce soir à l'APR (viens du Luxembourg ?)


Bien reçu vendredi matin à l'APR (4 semaines en tout), aucun pbl, super ordi, un vrai confort pour le travail et le divertissement.
Conf : i7, 8 Go, 2 To


----------



## bounty1342 (9 Février 2010)

J'aurais la poisse jusqu'au bout, toujours pas de numéros de suivi...


----------



## spycker (9 Février 2010)

Mon pitit i5 arrive demain en trois colis (avec la remote et l'apple care (un colis pour l'apple care!!!!).


----------



## bounty1342 (9 Février 2010)

Jalousie :
Sentiment d'envie à l'égard de quelqu'un qui possède ce que l'on n'a pas ou ce que l'on voudraita avoir. :rose:

État actuel de lexpédition	
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	
09 Fév. 2010


Date de livraison estimée	
18 Fév. 2010 (sujet à changement)


Mais c'est trop injuste !!!


----------



## spycker (9 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Jalousie :
> Sentiment d'envie à l'égard de quelqu'un qui possède ce que l'on n'a pas ou ce que l'on voudraita avoir. :rose:
> 
> État actuel de lexpédition
> ...



tu l'as commandé a quel date?


----------



## bounty1342 (9 Février 2010)

31 décembre 2009 !!!


----------



## spycker (9 Février 2010)

mon suivi UPS


----------



## spycker (9 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> 31 décembre 2009 !!!



 Aïe Aïe Aïe..!!!
Moi le 16 janvier et avec option (remote..).
Vas comprendre... 
Enfin, il finira bien par arriver (sauf accident d'avion).


----------



## bounty1342 (9 Février 2010)

Si il y a une logique dans les expéditions (ce dont je doute de plus en plus...), l'imac de spycker ayant été expédié le 2 de Shangai, le mien le 5, j'ai donc 3 jours de retards.

Cela coincide avec la date de livraison prévu au 15 et la mienne au 18.

Son tracking étant au 8 donc je devrais avoir le mien le 11.

Oula, dur dur les math 

Par contre, j'ai toujours pas "NL distribution center" donc il est pas arrivé en Hollande ? :mouais:


----------



## bounty1342 (10 Février 2010)

Youhou, une mise à jour !!! Vous croyez que j'aurais un suivi et mon iMac pour le we ?

Saint valentin ... :love: ... avec mon iMac :love::love::love:


----------



## roadkiller (10 Février 2010)

Pour ce week end j'en doute mais pour la semaine prochaine assez certainement ! 

Le mien est en cours de livraison, il arrive ce matin !!!


----------



## bounty1342 (10 Février 2010)

État actuel de lexpédition   
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    
10 Fév. 2010


 Pfffff, mon statut à régressé ce matin ! :hein::mouais:


----------



## roadkiller (10 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> État actuel de lexpédition
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
> 10 Fév. 2010
> 
> ...




AMHA tu sera livré le 18, c'est ce qui s'est passé pour pas mal de monde et pour moi aussi...

Je crois que je vais prendre mon après midi, je ne saurais pas attendre jusque ce soir ...


----------



## bounty1342 (10 Février 2010)

Bon appel au service client après avoir râlé pendant 20 min  Cela n'a rien changé, sauf que ca m'a défoulé !

Il m'a annoncé 100 de geste commercial  J'y ai dit de me payer un colis UPS à la place !

Mon colis est prêt en hollande, mais ils prévoient pas de l'envoyé avant lundi à priori...


PS: Bon je suis pas con, j'imagine bien qu'il y a plein d'iMac à expédier mais bon j'attends depuis le 31déc, ils pourraient se bouger le cul sur ma commande !


----------



## spycker (10 Février 2010)

Le gentil monsieur de UPS vient de tout m'amener 
Imac bientôt déballé. La Remote magnifique!!!!!
Je touche bois pour ne pas avoir un i5 foireux....


----------



## roadkiller (10 Février 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Le gentil monsieur de UPS vient de tout m'amener
> Imac bientôt déballé. La Remote magnifique!!!!!
> Je touche bois pour ne pas avoir un i5 foireux....



Tout pareil, je viens à l'instant de le recevoir et de le déballer ! 

J'attends qu'il prenne un peu la température ambiante avant de l'allumer pcq il est vraiment très froid là ...


----------



## bounty1342 (10 Février 2010)

En progrès ...


----------



## bounty1342 (10 Février 2010)

Yes !!! Finalement !!! Vous croyez que c'est le harcèlement qui a fini par payer ?


----------



## spycker (11 Février 2010)

i5 reçu aujourd'hui donc. 

pour l'instant tout va très bien. 
quelques très léger "broute broute" qui pour moi sont normales. l'ordi est super silencieux!!!
je dirais que sur fond noir le coin en bas a droite est très très légèrement plus clair. (je n'aurai pas remarqué ce problème si je ne l'avais pas lu et relu sur ceux forum).
Et surtout ZERO tinte jaune en vue!!!
Par contre!!! une petite poussière entre l'écran et la vitre (juste au dessus de mon dock au milieu de ce dernier) me rend  dingue!!!

bilan (pour l'instant) :

une merveille de technologie je lui donne un 19,5/20 (-0,5 pour cette p***** de poussière).


----------



## cedric93 (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Les 27" sont de retour, j'ai reçu mon i5 chez mon APR (Alis près de bastille) et visiblement ils en ont encore en stock !


----------



## bounty1342 (11 Février 2010)

Sur mes 4 colis UPS, 2 sont à Paris et 2 encore en Belgique, devinez ou ce trouve l'iMac ?

J'espère toujours une livraison pour vendredi mais je pense que ca risque d'être lundi...

Et oui vendredi, vais pouvoir jouer avec la Remote 

-----------------------------------------

edit : Les 4 colis sont à CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, 				  	              	            		     FR!!!
*Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le        	12/02/2010.                                                                            	                         

cool 
*


----------



## bounty1342 (12 Février 2010)

Reçu !!!

Pour info, c'est un imac 17" i7 de semaine 6 (W8006 :love.

Ce soir les tests et le compte rendu, mais à première vue il semble parfais. Le site avec le test de jaunisse me donne 2 bandes de couleurs identiques. Pas de vitre cassé ou fissuré...

Bon la je vais appeler pour la réduc


----------



## spycker (12 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Reçu !!!
> 
> Pour info, c'est un imac 17" i7 de semaine 6 (W8006 :love.
> 
> ...



un 17" i7!!! sympa!!! c'est un prototype?


----------



## bounty1342 (12 Février 2010)

C'est la maxi tablette :rateau:


----------



## spycker (12 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> C'est la maxi tablette :rateau:


----------



## damien51 (12 Février 2010)

je suis le seul a entendre un sifflement en fontion de la luminosité de l'ecran (rien en basse luminosité, ni a fond, mais a moitié , j'entend un sifflement tres aigue) ?


----------



## Alecto (12 Février 2010)

Sur mon iMac 27" i5, je n'ai pas de sifflement en fonction de la  luminosité 

J'entends juste un très léger bruit du disque dur.
On dirait que le disque est en train de travailler en permanence. Peut-être est-ce Spotlight ?


----------



## spycker (12 Février 2010)

le mien est d'un silence parfait!!!
et pas de sifflement en fonction de la luminosité..


----------



## roadkiller (12 Février 2010)

damien51 a dit:


> je suis le seul a entendre un sifflement en fontion de la luminosité de l'ecran (rien en basse luminosité, ni a fond, mais a moitié , j'entend un sifflement tres aigue) ?



A part le disque dur qui gratte très légèrement très occasionnellement je n'entends rien mais il faut dire aussi qu'avec ma vieille habitude d'écouter de la musique très fort j'ai pas mal perdu niveau audition ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Ça y est mon troisième imac est enfin parti de Shanghai, depuis le temps... 

Date d'expédition prévue : 01 mars
Mais il est parti aujourd'hui le 16 février

Y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour qu'il n'ait pas la jaunisse ou autre chose.


----------



## fouyas (16 Février 2010)

Salut à vous, juste pour infos, un ami a commandé un i7 le 3 Février et il est arrivé aujourd'hui malgré les 3 semaines de délais annoncé à la commande. Initialelement il devait partir de chez la Pomme le 25/02 et hop surprise il est là ! comme quoi tout peut arriver... 

A++


----------



## spycker (16 Février 2010)

j'ai l'impression que la fabrication des 27" est revenue a la normale...


----------



## bounty1342 (16 Février 2010)

Pour information, vous êtes débitez sur votre compte à quel moment ?

Par ce que sinon elle semble sympa la reduc Apple


----------



## spycker (16 Février 2010)

quelle reduc???


----------



## bounty1342 (16 Février 2010)

Ben pour l'instant, il ne m'ont toujours pas débité... donc ca fait 2000&#8364; de réduc...

Edit : Sinon l'iMac il est pas super silencieux, ventilateur à 1000rpm mais léger vrooom constant (disque dur ?)


----------



## fouyas (16 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Sinon l'iMac il est pas super silencieux, ventilateur à 1000rpm mais léger vrooom constant (disque dur ?)


je crois que tu n'as pas eu de chance car le mien est hyper silencieux. Ca me parait étrange que tu entendes le bruit du disque tourner quand même... on entend quelques fois si il gratte beaucoup mais en temps normal que dalle.


----------



## bounty1342 (16 Février 2010)

Vrooom c'est un peu fort de café, c'est plus une espèce de pshhhhh...
Ma ps3 fait beaucoup plus de bruit en comparaison.


----------



## spycker (16 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Ben pour l'instant, il ne m'ont toujours pas débité... donc ca fait 2000 de réduc...
> 
> Edit : Sinon l'iMac il est pas super silencieux, ventilateur à 1000rpm mais léger vrooom constant (disque dur ?)



Pour moi c'est comme Fouyas, ya pas un bruit c'est super silencieux j'ai mon 24" 2,8Ghz a coté et j'ai l'impression qu'il fait un bruit de fou en comparaison.
Et question température c'est pas mal non plus. il tourne depuis ce matin 10h sur photoshop et illustrator (plus itunes, iphoto, iternet...) et il n'est qu'a 36°. Plus froid que moi 
(il fait 21,5° dans la pièce)


----------



## bounty1342 (16 Février 2010)

Quel sont les vitesses de rotation de vos ventilateurs ?
Une capture iStat possible ?
Quel est la marque du disque dur?


Merci

Ps: snifff je vais voir si y a d'autre info sur les forum...


----------



## spycker (16 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Quel sont les vitesses de rotation de vos ventilateurs ?
> Une capture iStat possible ?
> Quel est la marque du disque dur?
> 
> ...



la je bosse laisse moi quelque minute et je post ca. merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

vitesse 928-1039-979
dans les info systeme je voi pas la marque du DD


----------



## Alecto (16 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Pour information, vous êtes débitez sur votre compte à quel moment ?
> 
> Par ce que sinon elle semble sympa la reduc Apple



Ils m'ont débité la somme, le lendemain de l'expédition.
... et à la réception, après 2 appels, ils m'ont recrédité 100  pour avoir attendu la livraison 4 semaines


----------



## fouyas (16 Février 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Quel sont les vitesses de rotation de vos ventilateurs ?
> Quel est la marque du disque dur?


Alors pour moi le disque est un Seagate et les ventilos tournent à :


----------



## bounty1342 (16 Février 2010)

Bon tout pareil ici...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Ca y est mon 3ème imac est là et cette fois c'est le bon. Après un petit détour à Dubaï  (ah UPS!) il est finalement arrivé aujourd'hui et bonne nouvelle, fini la jaunisse! même avec le test, rien. 
Pour info, imac i7 27" fabriqué la semaine 07.


----------



## Dailyplanet (24 Février 2010)

Ben moi c'est mon 2ème, commandé le 4 février, annoncé pour livraison le 8 mars.
Pour finir, il a été expédié le 17 février de Shanghai et la livraison est prévue aujourd'hui le 24 février 
Semaine de fabrication: 08
(le premier c'était en novembre, écran qui sursaute, remboursement...)


----------

